# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  [ورشة عمل] فرص*واسرار*واخطار!!!!!!!! نجمة السار ****  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## alomisi

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم  احبتي اعضاء منتدانا الرائع احببت ان اضع بين يديكم ما استنتجتة خلال بحثي الذي قمت بة وهو على نجوم السار وقد استنتجت ان كل مؤشرات تمشي مع السعر فمنها ما يتاخر ومنها مايتوقع وجهت السعر واكتشفت ان هناك مؤشرات قد تساعدنا فعلا في توقع وجهت الزوج وان اعلى نسبة لاقوى مؤشر قد تحقق 60%ومن هذة المؤشرات الاستوكاستك*والماكد*والمونفج14_10 ولم ارى من بداية دخولي المنتدى احد يتكلم في نجمات السار الا في استراتيجية الاخ /حاتم وقد اجبني في طريقتة لكنة استخدمها بطريقة اخرى مما جعل نسبة نجاحها تتعدى الــ 60%الى 70% تقريبا ولكن ماهو الجديد الجديد يا اخواني انني اكتشفت طريقة نسبة نجاحها 85% لن ازيد وكنت اريد كتابت 90% لانها فعلا تستحق هذة النسبة الم تفكر يوم وانت على الشارت وامامك نجوم السار لماذا تتباعد نجوم السار في مابينها بمسافات مختلفة والامر الاخر النجمة لا تتحرك شعرة واحدة من بداية افتتاح الشمعة الى اغلاقها الا في حالة واحدة فقط اذا كانت الشمعة قريبة جدا من النجمة واكلت الشمعة النجمة اي اصتدمت بها فهناك تنعكس الشمعة بعكس الاتجاة الذي كانت فية وهناك مقاسات دقيقة بين السار تختلف من شات الى اخر في الوقت فان شأء الله من اليوم ساضع بين يديكم امثلة يومية وفرص يومية لتحقق من هذة النجوم المذهلة التي تغابى عنها الكثير وارجو من الاخوة عدم التسرع في طرح الانتقادات الاذعة الابعد المتابعة ويعلم الله اني اريد ان انفع اخواني في هذا المنتدى ولو باالشئ اليسير لاحب في ان يقال ولكن حبن فيهم وفي المنتدى وكسب الدعاء من اخواني لاغير سواء نجح الموضوع او فشل فا النية والمراد اخرج شيئ ينتفع بة الجميع ولكم كل الشكر والتقديرولنا عودة  اخوكم/ وســـــام محمد حسين العمــــيسي

----------


## shown

باراك الله فيك
 موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## kale2010

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعة  انظروا بعد تباعد نجمات السار ماالذي سيحصل

----------


## أبو عمران

السلام عليكم 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## LiOoOn

786 
اخ العميسي 
راح ازيدك اضافة جميلة...ضيف للشارت مؤشر البولنجر وشوف كيف هم اصدقاء...

----------


## alomisi

مشكووووووووور للكل الاخوة الذين عطرو الصفحة بردودهم  للمتابعة

----------


## طائر الشمال

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم وســـــام العمــــيسي   أشكرك جزيل الشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد ....  وكما يقال السار ابو الاسرار    سؤال حول اعدادات السار ... هل هي الاعدادات الافتراضيه ؟  ومارأيك في ان تجرب و تجعل اعدادات السار كالتالي بالترتيب  0.013 0.2 5
=========================  ارجو ان تطلع على الموضوع التالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52638.html

----------


## azize

ارجو التوضيح لم افهم

----------


## عبد الوهاب

شكرا لك وفق الله

----------


## a7sas.666

ارجو التوضيح وشرح الاستراتيجية حيث للأسف وبحكم أنني مبتديء لم افهم شيء وشكرا ً

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## abed2057

شكرا لك وفق الله

----------


## alomisi

ركزووووووووو يا اخواني المشاركة رقم 7 اين كان السعر وكيف افترقت نجمت السار عن سابقاتها وعند الافتراق ماذا حصل في هذا الشارت واقووول ابشرووو ا ياخوان با ستراتيجية موفقة باذن الله لكن الصبر حتى اكمل مؤشراتها ونسب التباعد  والمؤشرات المصاحبة للاستراتيجية

----------


## mohammadbadr

> ركزووووووووو يا اخواني المشاركة رقم 7 اين كان السعر وكيف افترقت نجمت السار عن سابقاتها وعند الافتراق ماذا حصل في هذا الشارت واقووول ابشرووو ا ياخوان با ستراتيجية موفقة باذن الله لكن الصبر حتى اكمل مؤشراتها ونسب التباعد  والمؤشرات المصاحبة للاستراتيجية

  *بارك الله بك مجهود ممتاز
منتظرينك* :Good:

----------


## ramsi07

بارك الله فيك أخي، ومنتظرين إستراتيجية ناجحة وقوية إن شاء الله.

----------


## ايهاب العربي

يارب يوفقك اخي الكريم  في اجتهادك  :015: 
انا كان بيحيرني اوي   موشر السار وكنت براقبه كتير جدا  وبغير في اعداداته كتييييييييير وكانت اكتر حاجه بتحيرني  عند بدايه ظهور النقطه الجديده بتاعته اللي بتعكس  اشارته  ليه سعات بتبقي  قريبه اوي  للشمعه وليه ساعات بتبقي بعييده   :016:    وموضوعك ده  شكله جميل ان شاء الله 
ويارب توصل لحاجه  كويسه  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> *بارك الله بك مجهود ممتاز* *منتظرينك*

 مشكووووووووووور اخ محمد

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك أخي، ومنتظرين إستراتيجية ناجحة وقوية إن شاء الله.

   مشكور اخي رمزي

----------


## alomisi

> يارب يوفقك اخي الكريم في اجتهادك 
> انا كان بيحيرني اوي موشر السار وكنت براقبه كتير جدا وبغير في اعداداته كتييييييييير وكانت اكتر حاجه بتحيرني عند بدايه ظهور النقطه الجديده بتاعته اللي بتعكس اشارته ليه سعات بتبقي قريبه اوي للشمعه وليه ساعات بتبقي بعييده  وموضوعك ده شكله جميل ان شاء الله 
> ويارب توصل لحاجه كويسه 
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 فعلا اخ ايهاب هذا ماشدني في بداية المشوار مع السار وان شاء الله تخلص الامتحانات ونتفرغ لسار ونخرج بحاجة حلووووووووووووووة ان شاء الله انا متاكد ومشكور على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

احبتي ارى ان هناك تباعد من نوع س 150على الشارت الاسبوعي لليورو واتوقع من وجهت نظري انة سيزور 1.2300 وقد تزيد خلال هذا الاسبوع والله اعلم اليكم الشارت وانظرو كيف تباعدت النجمات بمقاس كبير

----------


## alomisi

اعتقد ان هناك تباعد بين نجوم السار على اليورو في شارت الاربع ساعات ويبدو ان هناك تصحيح بسيط للاسفل لكن الطريق الرسمي صعوووووووووووود  :Drive1:  للمتابعة :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 1.2300 170+ نقطة  :015: نكتفي   وصلنا الهدف الا 5نقاط مو مشكلة نكتفي وننتظر نجمة السار للاربع ساعات القادمة ماذا تقول

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب هناك فرصة على الذهب والله اعلم حيث انة افترقت نجمات السار بشكل كبيرالسعر الان 1218.50 لنراقب شارت الساعة  ولنتابع الشارت

----------


## alomisi

صدقت نجمة الذهب :015:   :015: **************مبرووووووووووووووووك وصل السعر 1221.50   والان  في بداية الساعة الجديدة افترقت النجمة مرة اخرى وفرصة اخرى لنتابع

----------


## alomisi

الشارت للفرصة الجديدة  كان السعر 122150

----------


## alomisi

:015: نكتفي في  :015: 122400  ياسلااااااااااااااااام ارباح متتالية شاهدووووووا الشارت

----------


## alomisi

افتراق بسيط على اليورو دولار على شارت الاربع ساعات  نتابع ماذا سيحدث للمتابعة فقط :Drive1:

----------


## القلزم

> افتراق بسيط على اليورو دولار على شارت الاربع ساعات  نتابع ماذا سيحدث للمتابعة فقط

  
اخي العزيز يعطيك العافيه 
ولكن ياليت توضح شروط الافتراق 
وما المقصود به بالضبط هل يحكم عليه بمسافه معينه بين النجمتين

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العزيز يعطيك العافيه 
> ولكن ياليت توضح شروط الافتراق 
> وما المقصود به بالضبط هل يحكم عليه بمسافه معينه بين النجمتين

 ياهلاااا اخي  نعم هناك مسافات بين النجمات لكل شارت رقم معين بين النجمات وافضل شارت الساعة والشهري والاسبوعي كون التباعد يكون واضح ومعلوم وانا انشاء الله ا جتزت ثلثي المسافة في الاستراتيجية وباقي القليل ونقدمها لاخواني على طبق من ذهب كاملة   ان شاء الله  ومشكوووووور اخي القلزم واعذروني على التاخير

----------


## alomisi

يا سلاااااااااااااام صدقت نجمت السار على اليورو :015:  على شارت الاربع ساعات  شاهدووووووووا الشارت ارباح متواصلة :Drive1:

----------


## ((محمد))

السلام عليكم ..بصراحة مافهمت شئ ياليت توضح أكثر 
يعني نضع أمر معلق على النجمة وهكذا ...آسف ارجو التوضيح

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ..بصراحة مافهمت شئ ياليت توضح أكثر 
> يعني نضع أمر معلق على النجمة وهكذا ...آسف ارجو التوضيح

 ياهلاااااااااااا اخ محمد لا اخي لايوجد هناك اوامر معلقة كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن  النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني  هناك هبوط والعكس والمقدار هذا ان  شاء الله سانزلة قريبا لانة اخي طبعا يختلف مقدار التباعد من شارت الى اخر  فالتباعد في شارت الساعة غير التباعد في شارت الاربع وهكذا وان شاء الله سيتم وضع فرص حتى انهي معايير الاستراتيجية وانزلها وافية حتى لايكون فيها ثغرات تعيق مستخدمها ولك جزيل الشكر  الان هناك فرصة على الملكي على شارت الاسبوع

----------


## alomisi

فرصة على الذهب تباعدت نجمات السار على شارت الساعة لا نستعجل قد يكون هناك بقية لصعود نحن الان في بدايةالساعة لاحظووووووووووا

----------


## alomisi

نعتذر للاخوان على عدم متابعة صفقة الذهب يوم امس لكن الحمدلله  انظروا ماذا حدث بعد الافتراق  هبط الذهب وافترقت ايظن النجمة التي تليها  وتواصل الهبوط الى سعر     1231.20وهذا الشارت لتوضيح

----------


## alomisi

هناك افتراق بسيط على شارت النصف ساعة على الباوند دولار الزوج سيهبط قليلا والله اعلم دقائق و سارفق الشارت

----------


## alomisi

ابشرووووووو ا بالهبوط على شمعة النصف ساعة للباوند دولار  هذة وكما قلنا الاهداف قليلة :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

زاد الافتراق بين النجمات على شارت النصف ساعة وعلى شارت الساعة وتقاربت على الربع ساعة اعتقد هناك صعود بسيط على الربع ساعة الاولى ثم الهبوط   ان شاء الله لكن ننتظر ونبيعة من الاعلى قليلا :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

بعد 9 دقائق ساخبركم هل نواصل البيع ام لا بالتوفيق للمتابعين :Drive1:

----------


## hatem elsherief

تحياتي  لوسام حبيبي  
وان شاء الله موفق في استراتيجيتك يا غالي  
تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

نخرررررررررررررررررررررررررج هناك ارتفاع عند هبوط الزوج قليلا نخطف ماكتب الله و نخرج

----------


## alomisi

الان خروج نكتفي ب 25 نقطة مبروووووووووووووك للمتابعين

----------


## alomisi

ننتظر نجمة الاربع ساعات  قد يتسائل بعض الاخوة لماذا خرجنا ب 25 نقطة فقط لقول لان الافتراق بين النجمات على شارت الساعة كان بسيط    وننتظر الان نجمة الاربع ساعات  بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> تحياتي لوسام حبيبي  
> وان شاء الله موفق في استراتيجيتك يا غالي  
> تحياتي

 مشكووووووووووور اخ حاتم والله يعينك على الامتحانات :Eh S(7):

----------


## خالد النجي

ياهلاااااااااااا اخ محمد لا اخي لايوجد هناك اوامر معلقة كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ
افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني هناك هبوط والعكس والمقدار هذا ان شاء الله سانزلة قريبا لانة اخي طبعا يختلف مقدار التباعد من شارت الى اخر فالتباعد في شارت الساعة غير التباعد في شارت الاربع وهكذا وان شاء الله سيتم وضع فرص حتى انهي معايير الاستراتيجية وانزلها وافية حتى لايكون فيها ثغرات تعيق مستخدمها ولك جزيل الشكر 
الاستاذ الفاضل العميسى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الله واكبر ولله الحمد ماشاء الله هذه استراتيجيه ممتازه ان شاء الله  وساعدك الله فى اتمام العمل عليها لافاده الاخوه الاعضاء ولكن اسمح لى حيث انى غير مطلع على التحليل الفنى بالقدر الكافى
حضرتك ذكرت اذا تباعدت نجمات السار تكون هناك فرصه واوضحت ذلك 
صعود نجمات السار  يكون بيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــع
هبوط نجمات السار يكون شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  راء
هل هذا الفهم صحيح ام لا   ولك كل الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااا اخ محمد لا اخي لايوجد هناك اوامر معلقة كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني هناك هبوط والعكس والمقدار هذا ان شاء الله سانزلة قريبا لانة اخي طبعا يختلف مقدار التباعد من شارت الى اخر فالتباعد في شارت الساعة غير التباعد في شارت الاربع وهكذا وان شاء الله سيتم وضع فرص حتى انهي معايير الاستراتيجية وانزلها وافية حتى لايكون فيها ثغرات تعيق مستخدمها ولك جزيل الشكر 
> الاستاذ الفاضل العميسى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> الله واكبر ولله الحمد ماشاء الله هذه استراتيجيه ممتازه ان شاء الله وساعدك الله فى اتمام العمل عليها لافاده الاخوه الاعضاء ولكن اسمح لى حيث انى غير مطلع على التحليل الفنى بالقدر الكافى
> حضرتك ذكرت اذا تباعدت نجمات السار تكون هناك فرصه واوضحت ذلك 
> صعود نجمات السار يكون بيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــع
> هبوط نجمات السار يكون شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  راء
> هل هذا الفهم صحيح ام لا ولك كل الشكر

 ياهلا اخ خالد ومشكوووووووووووور اخي على كلامك الجميل والمشجع قد ربما تكون فهمت غلط صعود نجمات السار يدل على ان السوق صاعد هذا هو الاساس لكن اهدافنا تكمن في عندما تكون نجمات السار كلها صاعدة نركز على النجمات نفسها لانة بين كل نجمة ونجمة مسافة اليس كذللك طبعا بلا اذن نسبة التباعد بين النجمات الصاعدة هو السر في استراتيجيتنا ان شاء الله لانة هناك تباعد معين اذا حصل بين النجمات والسوق صاعد اي ان النجمات من تحت كلها  وحصل تباعد معين بين النجمات اذن السوق سيهبط والعكس ان فهمت يا اخ خالد والا مستعد اعيد الشرح ثاني وثالث

----------


## خالد النجي

نعم فهت بارك الله فيك  اذن سنعتمد على النجمات الصاعده وننتظر ان يحدث تباعد معين ليدل على الهبوط
وهذه الاستراتيجيه لن تعتمد على النجمات الهابطه استاذ العميسى 
اتمنى ان تكون من الجهتين لزياده الاستفاده ولك كل الشكر يا نجم

----------


## alomisi

نعم نعم هي من الاتجاهين انا ذكرت لك فقط الاتجاة الصاعد لتوضيح فقط  شاهد الان الباوند حصل تقارب على الساعة وتباعد على الاربع ساعت اضن الزوج سيهبط قليلا خلا ل اولربع ساعة ثم يواصل صعودة قليلا ثم يعاود الهبوط عند الاقتراب من نهاية شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة   لاتدخل في صفقة راقب فقط للتضح لك الصورة لانني لانصح الاخوة بالدخول الا في حالات الافتراق المؤكدة والمضمونة ان شاء الله الخلاصة ان السعر سيغلق قريب من سعر الافتتاح ولن يذهب بعيدا على مدى الاربع ساعات القادمة مهما صعد ومهما نزل والله اعلم

----------


## خالد النجي

شاكر ردكم الجميل 
وساكون من المتابعين لبابكم الموفق ان شاء الله
 وفى انتظار الاستراتيجيه والشرح الوافى لها
اعانك الله يا نجم

----------


## alomisi

> شاكر ردكم الجميل 
> وساكون من المتابعين لبابكم الموفق ان شاء الله
> وفى انتظار الاستراتيجيه والشرح الوافى لها
> اعانك الله يا نجم

   مشكور اخ خالد :Eh S(7):   لنتابع :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

يسير الباوند الى الان كما رسمنا لاحظو تحركة في الربع ساعة الاول وتوجهه الان ونواصل المتابعة :Drive1:

----------


## VEVA

طيب لو ارتفع الباوند ان شاء الله الى اي سعر ممكن يصله وشكرا لك

----------


## alomisi

> طيب لو ارتفع الباوند ان شاء الله الى اي سعر ممكن يصله وشكرا لك

 اظنها والله اعلم 1.4865 خلال الساعات الاربع القادمة ان حاول الصعود لن يتعدى1.4865 اظنة لن يبلغ النقطة المذكورة  وسيواصل الهبوط في الساعة او الساعتين الاخيرتين من شمعة الاربع ساعات ولا اظن الاغلاق سيكون بعيد عن افتتاح الشمعة السابقة وعند افتتاح شمعة غد لاول اربع ساعات سنحدد اهدافة اذا اتضحت خطوط نجمة السار

----------


## VEVA

شكرا جزيلا ومتابع معاك ان شاء الله   توصياتك السريعة  شكرا

----------


## وسام النوباني

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## medo555

اخى فى الله  
تابعت موضوعك واتابع  الان نجمه السار وهى متوافقه مع الصعود ولكن فى حاله الهبوط يضيع بعض النقاط لانها عندما تنتهى يكون السعر قد ارتفع وقد لاحظت انها غير متوالفقه تماما مع مؤشرات الاستوكستيك واعدادته عندى 3 3 5 فهل لديك اعدادت اخرى لهذا المؤشر
جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمه من علم ينتفع به .

----------


## alomisi

الاعدادات هي الاعدادات الافتراضية اخي وكل الاعتماد على نجمات السار الى الحين احاول دمج مؤشرات تتوافق مع النجمات قريبا ان شاء الله   ملاحظة هناك ارتفاع الساعة القادمة على الباوند تقاربت نجمات السار على الساعة   نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل

 مشكوووووووور اخ :Eh S(7):  وسام  :Eh S(7):  عطرتنا بتوقيعك مشكور اخي

----------


## VEVA

شكرا ليك وارجو  التنويه  وقت الخروج من شراء الباوند وشكرا لك

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا ليك وارجو التنويه وقت الخروج من شراء الباوند وشكرا لك

  
اخي انا لم اقل فرصة لشراء قلت هناك ارتفاع والجههة الاساسية في الساعات القادمة هي للهبوط 
ارجو التركيز معاي عندما اقول فرصة مؤكدة دائما سارفق الشارت مباشرة الان تعتبر متابعة

----------


## VEVA

وايه الفرق  بين الارتفاع  والدخول شراء  ؟   بمعنى انه طالما في ارتفاع  ما المانع من الدخول شراء  ؟

----------


## alomisi

> وايه الفرق بين الارتفاع والدخول شراء ؟ بمعنى انه طالما في ارتفاع ما المانع من الدخول شراء ؟

 ياهلاااااا اخي فيفا كلامك معقول الي اقصدة عندما اكتب ارتفاع حيرتفع بس قدربما نقاط بسيطة   طيب اديك كلام جميل اذا لاقيتني كاتب الساعة القادمة ارتفاع تنتظر  شوي اذا هبط الزوج من بداية الساعة واحنا قلنا فية ارتفاع يبقى اشترية من تحت وان شاء الله ساكون احدد نقاط معينة للخروج   اما اقول فية ارتفاع والزوج ارتفع شوي ونجي ندخل شراء وقدامنا عدى من الساعة ربع ساعة اظن ماينفعش اخي فيفا ومشكوووووووووور على التنبية  وخطوة خطوة باذن لله تشوفوا النتائج  ياريت الشباب يستفسروا اذا فية غموض زي الاخ فيفا ونستفيد الكل

----------


## alomisi

اذا اردت فرصة هناك فرصة فعلا على الملكي تابع موضوع الفرصة وهي شراء والهدف الى نهاية الاسبوع باذن الله فرصة مؤكدة الهدف عند 0.8400

----------


## medo555

*جزاك الله الف خير على سرعة الرد وبارك فيك وزاد من علمك*

----------


## VEVA

شكرا جزيلا  اخي  وان  شاء الله   الخير لك  وللجميع  وربنا يجازيك  خير على ما تقدمه  لاخوانك   
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> *جزاك الله الف خير على سرعة الرد وبارك فيك وزاد من علمك*

   :Eh S(7): مشكووووووووووووووور اخي ميدوا

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا جزيلا اخي وان شاء الله الخير لك وللجميع وربنا يجازيك خير على ما تقدمه لاخوانك  
> تقبل تحياتي

  الجميع اخي فيفا وياريت ماتحرمنا من مداخلاتك الجميلة مشكوووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

استاذنكم شباب لي عودة مشغووووول مرة والله يكون في عونكم  ركزو على المشاركة رقم 48 وشوفو  :016: ازاي تحرك الباوند وكيف هبط اول ربع ساعة وبعدها صعد والحين اقتربنا من الساعتين الاخيرتين وتابعوا وان شاء الله يكون لنا رزق السهل مع نجمات السار واشوفكم على خير على فكرة فرصة الملكي روووووووووووعة :18:

----------


## alomisi

> نعم نعم هي من الاتجاهين انا ذكرت لك فقط الاتجاة الصاعد لتوضيح فقط  شاهد الان الباوند حصل تقارب على الساعة وتباعد على الاربع ساعت اضن الزوج سيهبط قليلا خلا ل اولربع ساعة ثم يواصل صعودة قليلا ثم يعاود الهبوط عند الاقتراب من نهاية شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة   لاتدخل في صفقة راقب فقط للتضح لك الصورة لانني لانصح الاخوة بالدخول الا في حالات الافتراق المؤكدة والمضمونة ان شاء الله الخلاصة ان السعر سيغلق قريب من سعر الافتتاح ولن يذهب بعيدا على مدى الاربع ساعات القادمة مهما صعد ومهما نزل والله اعلم

 وفعلا الساعتين الاخيرتين  من جملة شمعة الاربع ساعات كانت حاسمة كما توقعنا  لكن  خالفنا الزوج في الاغلاق لان الهبوط كان حاد الخلاصة يكفينا اننا عرفنا نحدد خطوات الزوج  على مدار الساعة وفقلنا سيهبط اول ربع ساعة وفعلا هبط ثم يرتفع وفعلا عمل حركة تصحيحية الى الاعلى ومن ثم يهبط في الساعتين الاخيرتين وفعلا كما هو ملاحظ الهبوط الحاد الذي بداء فعلا في اول الساعتين الاخيرتين وسنواصل باذن الله حتى نجيد معرفة خطوات العملة شمعة بشمعة

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااا اخ محمد لا اخي لايوجد هناك اوامر معلقة كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني هناك هبوط والعكس والمقدار هذا ان شاء الله سانزلة قريبا لانة اخي طبعا يختلف مقدار التباعد من شارت الى اخر فالتباعد في شارت الساعة غير التباعد في شارت الاربع وهكذا وان شاء الله سيتم وضع فرص حتى انهي معايير الاستراتيجية وانزلها وافية حتى لايكون فيها ثغرات تعيق مستخدمها ولك جزيل الشكر  الان هناك فرصة على الملكي على شارت الاسبوع

  للمتابعة فرصصصصصصصصصصصصصة الملكي تحقق الى الان +42 نقطة رابحة للمتابعة  :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي بــ 50 +نقطة رابحة مع اني وحسب نجمة السار اتوقع لصعود بقية لكن  هناك تشبع على الاربع ساعات بالاستوكاستك ونتابع هل تكسر نجمة السار شوكة الاستوكاستك ويواصل الصعود ام ان للاستوكاستك مكانتة ولايهمة نجمة السار نتابع

----------


## حسين الصائغ

السلام عليكم 
مع انني منصرف عن المتابعة والمتاجرة بسبب الأنقطاع لأمور خاصة انا احاول الدخول ومتابعة موضوعك على الأقل ويسرني جدا ان اجد هذه النجاحات في العمليات التي تضع فرصها في هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يزيدك الله من توفيقه ويكشف لك الأسرار وشكرا لك لمشاركتك اخوتك بها وبالفعل يؤسفني ان لااتابع بصورة مستمرة الموضوع الشيق والناجح هذا .. تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح دوما

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم 
> مع انني منصرف عن المتابعة والمتاجرة بسبب الأنقطاع لأمور خاصة انا احاول الدخول ومتابعة موضوعك على الأقل ويسرني جدا ان اجد هذه النجاحات في العمليات التي تضع فرصها في هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يزيدك الله من توفيقه ويكشف لك الأسرار وشكرا لك لمشاركتك اخوتك بها وبالفعل يؤسفني ان لااتابع بصورة مستمرة الموضوع الشيق والناجح هذا .. تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح دوما

  الاخ حسين مشكووووووور ياخي ولاهنت ياالغالي واقولها بصرحة والله يعلم ان  كل ما يبذلة الشخص هو لله اولا ثم للاشخاص من امثالك اخي خالد ولكي نحصل على ثغرة تعيننا على هذا السوق الشرس وانا متاكد ان هناك ثغرات في هذا السوق ونستطيع ايجادها باذن الله لكن بالصبر والتعاون وحب الخير للجميع ولك كل الشكر والتقدير اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

اكتملت الشروط على الباوند شارت الساعة بيع الفتراق جميل بمقدار( س122 :015:  قد يصعد قليلا في الربع الساعة القادمة لاكن لايهم :Good:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اكتملت الشروط على الباوند شارت الساعة بيع الفتراق جميل بمقدار( س122 قد يصعد قليلا في الربع الساعة القادمة لاكن لايهم

 من اي نقطة الدخول بيع وكم هدف البيع

----------


## alomisi

> من اي نقطة الدخول بيع وكم هدف البيع

 يامرحبا اخي ابو عمر  كل بيع اوشراء يتم في اول دقيقة من الشارت المدد سواء الساعة او الاربع ساعات او الاسبوع ويتم متابعة السعر في الفريمات الصغير ومنها يتم تم انزال المواصلة ام الخروج اذا لم يتم  انزال امر خروج او مواصلة الصفة  تبقى الصفقة مفتوحة الى نهاية الفريم الذي بنشتغل علية وعند اغلاق الفريم وقتة اي فريم الساعة او الاربع ساعات ا والاسبوع نضع امر المواصلة او الخروج بعد ظهور نجمة السار ومشكور اخي على مرورك ولاهنت

----------


## alomisi

نستعد ياشباب للفرصة على الباوند انشاء الله بيع  الاااااااااااااااااااااان  من اول دقيقة بسم الله ساخبركم بوقت الخروج

----------


## أبو محمد.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

الخروج عند نقطة 1.4814 
حرصا على اخواني ولكن هناك بقية للهبوط لكن اظن اننا نكتفي عند هذة النقطة بربح 25 نقطة ونتابع ولمن اراد المتابعة لا مشكلة الاستوب نقطة الدخول

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك 25 +نقطة خضراء في اقل من نصف ساعة  ارى الخروج افضل هناك افتراق على الربع ساعة يشير الى الصعود قليللا اخطف الي تخطفة وغلق

----------


## alomisi

اعتقد بعض الشباب سيقول في نفسة نقاط قليلة لكن اخوتي هذة الفرص على الفريمات الصغيرة لنا ايضا فرص على الفريمات الكبيرة انت لاحظ نسبة النجاح والتوقع وماتهم النقاط الجاي اروع ننتظر الفرصة القادمة بعد انتهاء النصف ساعة الاولى ونقتنص فرصة النصف ساعة الجاية   نتابع

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الفرصه  القادمه بيع اام شراء

----------


## alomisi

> الفرصه القادمه بيع اام شراء

 عند اول ثانية من نصف الساعة الجاية ساخبركم انتظروووا هناك ايضا على اليورو فرصة سنذكرها من حينها عند افتتاح النصف ساعة القادمة

----------


## alomisi

الباوند اعتقد لشراء بنقاط بسيطة مع اليورو

----------


## المغامرة

مرحبا ا اخي الكريم ..........صراحه طريقتك مشوقه  ....لكن  بعدني ماااستوعبت  قرار الدخول  بيع او شراء 
فهمت تباعد سار  لكن الدخول من وين  علي اي اساس  ... 
اسمحلي اخي الكريم

----------


## alomisi

> مرحبا ا اخي الكريم ..........صراحه طريقتك مشوقه ....لكن بعدني ماااستوعبت قرار الدخول بيع او شراء 
> فهمت تباعد سار لكن الدخول من وين علي اي اساس ... 
> اسمحلي اخي الكريم

 ياهلاااااااا اختي المغامرة كلام جميل انا كنت مشغول شوي بمتابعة الزوج طيب الدخول في اول دقيقة من اي فريم نكون شغالين علية عند ظهور النجمة لكن الابعاد لم احددها بعد كم يكون البعد بين النجمتين بالظبط على شان نخش في الصفقة وقريبا بعد التاكد من دقتها سانزلها على طبق من ذهب مع المؤشرات المصاحبة لنجمات   ان شاء الله بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## alomisi

اربع دقايق  واقولكم نواصل والانخرج  من الصفقات

----------


## alomisi

الخروج من اليورو

----------


## alomisi

اخذ الربح من الباوند

----------


## alomisi

هذا هو الارتفاع المنتظر احنا قلنا بسيط  
ونترقب فرص على فريمات اكبر

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة NZD|USD بيع لمن اراد الدخول الان على شارت الساعة توافقت الشروط

----------


## alomisi

> هناك فرصة NZD|USD بيع لمن اراد الدخول الان على شارت الساعة توافقت الشروط

 للمـتــابعة  :Yikes3:  هبوووووط

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعة بعناة من السعر المحدد على الشارت وصدقت نجمة السار ونتابع   لمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد النجي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا نجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــم
انت شوقتنا الى هذه الاستراتيجيه جدا   ان امكن تعلمنا الصيد بها بشرح وافى
لحين انتهاء العمل عليها  وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

الخروج من البيع الان انشاء الله  المقاومة قوية جدا وقد لايستطيع الزوج اختراقها ونخطف الى انكتب ونخرج 
ولنا عودة

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يا نجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــم
> انت شوقتنا الى هذه الاستراتيجيه جدا ان امكن تعلمنا الصيد بها بشرح وافى
> لحين انتهاء العمل عليها وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله

 لااعتقد اختراق الدعم الشهري بعد الاغلاق فوقة فاستثنينا البيع لهذة الحالة 
ولايهمك اخي اليلة اوجزها في شرح وافي ولو لم تكتمل وانزلها

----------


## alomisi

فرصة على الذهب  الامر سينزل بعد 3 دقايق على شارت الساعة

----------


## alomisi

على بركة الله الذهب بيع  ونتابع الااااااااااااااااااان لمن اراد البيع

----------


## alomisi

لاحظو الذهب الان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

متابعين الصفقة سيحصل صعود بسيط في اول الساعة ثم الى تحت تابعووووووووووووووو 
نجمة السار لاتكذب    شارت الساعة     شارت النصف ساعة

----------


## alomisi

اضفنا الشارتات لتوضيح

----------


## medo555

السهل الممتنع استراتيجيه جميله وسهله وممتعه لمن يستوعبها جيدا جوهره ثمينه مهداه من اخونا Alomisi لاعضاء منتديات المتداول العربى لك كل الشكر والتقدير على اخينا الغالى الذى م يبخل بعلمه علينا ولم يحاول ان يتباهى او يخفى استراتيجيته عنا 
بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنه

----------


## alomisi

> السهل الممتنع استراتيجيه جميله وسهله وممتعه لمن يستوعبها جيدا جوهره ثمينه مهداه من اخونا Alomisi لاعضاء منتديات المتداول العربى لك كل الشكر والتقدير على اخينا الغالى الذى م يبخل بعلمه علينا ولم يحاول ان يتباهى او يخفى استراتيجيته عنا 
> بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنه

 مشكووووووووور اخي ميدووووووو والله من وراء القصد بس ياريت الشباب  يركزوااااا على التباعد بين النجمات ويربطوااا الشارتات ببعضعها اضرب مثال   تباعدت النجمات في اول شارت الساعة اروح اشوف النجمات على شارت الثلاثين اذا لقيتهم متباعدين هذة هي الفرصة الحقيقية اما اذا تباعدت النجمات على شارت الساعة ورحت شارت الثلاثين ولقيتهم متقاربين اعرف انو فية صعود اول نصف ساعة من شارت الساعة والنصف الاخر ياتي فية الهبوط وهكذا ومشكور مرة ثانية اخ ميدو  انبه اخواني اعتماد الاستوكاستك  ونظمة الى جانب السار  لاكن لانقدمة  على النجمات

----------


## medo555

اخى هذه رؤيتى للمجنون واتمنى ان تصححها لى لو فيها اى خطأ على الديلى فهو صعود وهبوط على فريم اربع ساعات والساعه وصعود على الفريمات الصغيره للمتاجره السريعه

----------


## alomisi

> اخى هذه رؤيتى للمجنون واتمنى ان تصححها لى لو فيها اى خطأ على الديلى فهو صعود وهبوط على فريم اربع ساعات والساعه وصعود على الفريمات الصغيره للمتاجره السريعه

 اخ ميدو المجنون الحين لا تستطيع  اقناص فرصة منة الان على نجمات السار لانة يعتبر في سعر   متذبذب هناك على الاربع ساعات نجمتين فقط بحيث لانستيطع تمييز التباعد الا عند ضهور اكثر من 3 نجمات على الاربع ساعات ومن ثم نتابع تحركات الاربع ساعات على النجمات في الفريمات الصغيرة للحين ارى ان تنتظر الين ضهور اكثر من ثلاث نجمات  شوف زوج اخر  ومشكور اخ ميدو على المد اخلة

----------


## زاهر جميل

السلام عليكم اخي العميسي:
اشكرك على جهدك و ارجو من حضرتك ان تنزل المؤشر بالاعدادات التي تعمل بها 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Alsager00

يعطيك الف عافية على هالاستراتيجية يا جار ...
ولكن يجب التدرب عليها ديمو لفترة كبيرة ..
او اختصار .. واحد من المبرمجين الكرام يشوف لنا سهم عند الافتراق ، او على الاقل حريفه الميتاتريد يجدون طريقة لتصغير الشبكة على العملة ليكون التباعد واضح لاني لا اخفيك ما زلت لا افرق بين النجمات هل هو تباعد ام مسار عادي . 
لك التحية على العقلية الجبارة وعلى حبك للخير للاخرين وهذا ليس مستغرب على صبيان البلاد .  
تحية ود للجميع

----------


## خالد النجي

الاستاذ العميسى اين انت يا نجم نحن بانتظارك  لعل المانع خير

----------


## adeel

التباعد غير واضح ...لا استطيع النمييز ..؟ممكن شرح اكثر ؟؟؟

----------


## adeel

بعد متابعتي للسار منذ زمن السار يختلف من شركه الى اخري ...متاْكد ...ذلك سبب ابتعادي عن السار .

----------


## greenius

هل مفروض التباعد افقى او عامودي وعلى اي فريم افضل

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم اخي العميسي:
> اشكرك على جهدك و ارجو من حضرتك ان تنزل المؤشر بالاعدادات التي تعمل بها 
> الله يعطيك العافية

 ياهلااااااااااااا اخ زاهر ابشر يااخي  مهلة بسيطة فقط لنرى احد من الاخوة المتطوعين معنا لهذة الورشة لعمل مؤشر يبين او يظهر لنا الفرق بين النجمات بالنقاط لانني ارى انه من الصعب  على بعض الاخوة تديد الفرق  ولان الفرق بين النجمات مهم جدا حتى على مستوى النقطة الواحدة

----------


## hatem elsherief

> ياهلااااااااااااا اخ زاهر ابشر يااخي  مهلة بسيطة فقط لنرى احد من الاخوة المتطوعين معنا لهذة الورشة لعمل مؤشر يبين او يظهر لنا الفرق بين النجمات بالنقاط لانني ارى انه من الصعب  على بعض الاخوة تديد الفرق  ولان الفرق بين النجمات مهم جدا حتى على مستوى النقطة الواحدة

 ابشر يا غالي  
وجدنا الحل

----------


## alomisi

> الاستاذ العميسى اين انت يا نجم نحن بانتظارك لعل المانع خير

 ياهلا اخ خالد اشكرك اخي وخيررررررر ان شاء الله ظرف طارئ  ومعاكم نكمل الورشة ولاهنت يالطيب :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك الف عافية على هالاستراتيجية يا جار ...
> ولكن يجب التدرب عليها ديمو لفترة كبيرة ..
> او اختصار .. واحد من المبرمجين الكرام يشوف لنا سهم عند الافتراق ، او على الاقل حريفه الميتاتريد يجدون طريقة لتصغير الشبكة على العملة ليكون التباعد واضح لاني لا اخفيك ما زلت لا افرق بين النجمات هل هو تباعد ام مسار عادي . 
> لك التحية على العقلية الجبارة وعلى حبك للخير للاخرين وهذا ليس مستغرب على صبيان البلاد .  
> تحية ود للجميع

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): ياهلااااااا بك اخي في الورشة ورأي سديد وتشكر علية لاتي ارى بعض الاخوة يصعب علية تحديد الفرق ولااخفي عليكم لان الفرق مهم جدا كما سبق وذكرت حتى على مستوى النقطة الواحد لانة تجد بعض الاحيان افتراق لكن بنقص نقطتين تنقلب الامور راس على عقب فهي فعلا مهمة جدا لمعرفة  الفرق  وكما قلت اخي الكريم نريد احد الشباب المتطوعين لعمل هذا المؤشر واشكرك اخي مرة اخرى على تعطيرك لصفحات الورشة بقدومك ولاهنت يالطيب :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ابشر يا غالي  
> وجدنا الحل

 ياهلاااااااا بالاخ حاتم نورت يالغالي  يعطيك العافية تعرف انو معاي لك ولشباب ورشتك  سر مذهل :Wink Smile:   يربط بين استراتيجيتك واستراتيجيتي :Yikes3:  رووووووووعة انشاء الله ساجعلة مفاجأة  بعد اكتمال المؤشر وستكون الارباح اظعاف بعد دمج الاستراتيجيتين ومتاكد 100% وبالتوفيق اخي حاتم

----------


## alomisi

> التباعد غير واضح ...لا استطيع النمييز ..؟ممكن شرح اكثر ؟؟؟

 ياهلااااااااا اخ عادل ابشر يالطيب  وجدنا الحل الصبر   ومشكور على تواجدك بالورشة اخ عادل :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> هل مفروض التباعد افقى او عامودي وعلى اي فريم افضل

 ياهلاااااااااااا اخي التباعد حط في راسك ان التباعد الافقي متوحد كلة  لان و لكل شمعة نقطة سار   تبعد عن اختها بمسافة افقية واحدة مايهمنا هو المسافة العمودية اي الابتعاد عموديا عن النجمة الاخرى

----------


## alomisi

بينما ننتظر من الاخ حاتم تجهيز المؤشر نراقب السوق واهم وقت لنا هو اول دقيقة من افتتاح السوق حيث ستضهر نجمة السار على الاسبوعي وباقي الفريمات سنحدد خطوات تحرك اليورو خطوة بخطوة ان شاء الله واي استفسار لاي زوج مستعد ان شاء الله لان نجمة السار على الاسبوع مهمة حدا لتحركة خلال ايام الاسبوع القادمة وسنحدد التحركات فريم فريم بالتدريج وان شاء الله  نوفق في ذلك ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## Alsager00

يعطيك العافية على العقلية الفذة ، عمل سهل وفكر راقي ، ونتائج جيدة . 
طلب بسيط : هل ممكن الحصول على موقع برنامج الشارت الذي تعمل عليه InstaTrader 
تحية ود للجميع

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافية على العقلية الفذة ، عمل سهل وفكر راقي ، ونتائج جيدة . 
> طلب بسيط : هل ممكن الحصول على موقع برنامج الشارت الذي تعمل عليه InstaTrader 
> تحية ود للجميع

 ياهلا فيك اخي ومشكور اما بالنسبة للبرنامج فتجدة على  موقعwww.instaforex.com  ستجد  اسفل الصفحة تحميل  منصة التداول  ومن ثم رابط بالانجليزي اول رابط مكتوب بالاحمر  في اول الرابط مكتوب down وان شاء الله على طول

----------


## alomisi

لمن يوكدون صعود اليورو نجمة السار تؤكد ان هناك هبوط على اليومي ركزوووووووو اليومي

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله وأشكرك على متابعتك ومثابرتك لطريقتك

----------


## alomisi

وهذا شارت الثلاثين الجاية  تباعدت مصيرها  :Boxing: الهبوووط ولايغركم المنازعة الى الاعلى :Yikes3:      مصيرة هبووووووووووووووط

----------


## alomisi

:Drive1:  :Drive1: للمتابعة :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## صوت الموج

بارك الله جهودك وفكره طيبه ونشد على ايدك وسلمت يمينك

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله جهودك وفكره طيبه ونشد على ايدك وسلمت يمينك

 مشكوررررررررررر اخي صوت الموج :Eh S(7):   ولاهنت يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

نتابع اليورو خطوة خطوة وفريم فريم باذن الله للخروج من هذة الساعات الحرجة  اعتقد هناك على الربع ساعة الجاية صعود بسيط جدا لايؤثر ونتاابع :016:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

موضوع شيق فعلا ورائع ولكن هل هذا مؤشر ياريت شرح اكتر

----------


## alomisi

> موضوع شيق فعلا ورائع ولكن هل هذا مؤشر ياريت شرح اكتر

 ان شاء الله   يكون كما قلت اخي مشكووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

شاهدوووووووووووووووووو ماذا فعل افتراق السار بزوج الاسترالي :016:  :016:     :18: نجمةالسار لاتكذب :18:

----------


## alomisi

هانك ارتفاع لاباس بة على شارت الثلاثين دقيقة الجديدة نظرا لتقارب  نجمات السار نتابع

----------


## alomisi

حصل الارتفاع فعلا ما توقعنا ونتابع  الخطوة القادمة في بداية افتتاح الساعة القادمة

----------


## alomisi

ان شاء الله نواصل الهبووووووووووووووووووووط :Boxing:  ننتظر :016:  شمعة الساعة القادمة فقط لنحدد المسير على شارت الثلاثين الاولى ومن ثم الثانية

----------


## alomisi

نجمة الثلاثين الاولى تقووووووووووووول نواصل الهبوط :015:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## Wigan

ايوة يا اخ وسام بس ن منقدرش نعتمد على التباعد لان هتلائى اشارات مزيفة كتير خصوصا ان مفيش مقياس لتحديد انهى تباعد هيدى اشارة عكسية اقفل عليها صفقتى او ابدا بيع او شراء جديد

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة للباوند والله اعلم هناك تباعد بين نجمات السار على اليومي  اي ان نجمات السار تقول عن الباوند هو في هبوط على مدار اليوم وان حصلت بعض التصحيحات الضئيلة  وهذا الشارت

----------


## alomisi

اخي ان شاء الله يتم تحديد الابعاد والمؤشرات المرافقة قريبا

----------


## alomisi

على الثلاثتين الجديدة يوجد هناك صعود بسيط ومن ثم هبوط  تقاربت النجمات  الخلااااااااااااااااا صة ياشباب ان اليورو جنوبي 
واستاذنكم انام ولنا عودة  والاستراتيجية قربت تخلص باذن الله واشوفكم على خير

----------


## LiOoOn

اخ العميسي
بغيت اعرف كيف تقيس التباعد بين نجوم السار ...؟؟؟
استخدم السار في احد استراتيجيات...واحياني تتباعد النجوم ولكن الزوج يستمر في اتجاهه وايضا يستمر التباعد حتى تقترب النجوم من الشموع عندها يحدث التغيير

----------


## greenius

معليش توضيح على شارت اليورو تباعد واضح و سعر هبط  ؟!؟!؟

----------


## alomisi

> معليش توضيح على شارت اليورو تباعد واضح و سعر هبط ؟!؟!؟

 اخي اعتقد لو ركزت لوجدت الجواب في نفس الشارت الذي رسم وازيد اوضح لك شوي   حاجة انو اذا تباعدت نجمات السار فان السعر فعلا سيتجة نحو امسار الذي تتوقعة النجمة لكن ركز على هذة الشرط انة ليس شرطا ان تغلق الشمعة على ارتفاع او على  هبوط كما تحددة نجمة السار اهم حاجة ان نجمة السار بتجيبك خط سير سيصلة السعر وليس من شانها اذا ارتد السعر نجمة السار تقنعك بالقليل الدائم ركز على شارتك بعد ان تفارقت صعد السعر الى مستوى لاباس بة  وبعدين ارتد نجمة السار عملت الي عليها ووصلتك الى السعر الذي اخبرتك في اول الظهور لكن مسالة الارتداد تعود علينا وعلى الطمع وشاهد بعد النقطة الثالثة كيف تقاربت نجمات السار وحدث الصعود فعلا واي استفسار انا مستعد

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

اخى نريد بعض الفرص لايف اذا تسمح 
وهل هذا مؤشر  
اين مؤشر نجمه السار

----------


## alomisi

> لمن يوكدون صعود اليورو نجمة السار تؤكد ان هناك هبوط على اليومي ركزوووووووو اليومي

 هذة اول مشاركة لي في اول عشر دقائق من بداية افتتاح السوق لاول يوم في الاسبوع  رغم انة افتتح على جاب خطيرررر جدا مما جعل الاخوان يجزمون بالارتفاع لكن كانت توقعاتنا غير ذلك وصدقت نجمت السار على اليومي ونتابع  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## sh4

> معليش توضيح على شارت اليورو تباعد واضح و سعر هبط  ؟!؟!؟

 بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع
نجوم السار اللى حضرتك معلم عليها مش هية بتاعة الشموع اللى حاطت عليها السهم
النجوم اللى حصل بينها تباعد بتاعة الشموع اللى توقفت عندها الهبوط وأخذت أتجاة عرضى
أيذانا" بتوقفرالهبوط وأحتمال الرتداد الى الصعود
برجاء التعليق

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

اين مؤشر نجوم السار هل هو البارابوليك سار  
وياريت كيفيه الدخول تكون ازاى

----------


## alomisi

نجمة السار على فريم الثلاثين دقيقة من الساعة الجديدة تؤكد هبوط اليورو لنتابع

----------


## alomisi

> اين مؤشر نجوم السار هل هو البارابوليك سار  
> وياريت كيفيه الدخول تكون ازاى

 ياسلااااااااااام عليك ايوة البرابوليك سار هو باعداداتة الافتراضية 
وعلشان تحدد النجمة هذة اين نجمت السار بتعاعها عمل خط عمودي على النجمة وستعرف 
هذا النجمة تخص  اي من الشموع وبالتوفيق اخ محمد

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

ولكن النجوم متباعده وهو فىق السعر على فريم اللنصف ساعه والربع ساعه  
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## alomisi

> نجمة السار على فريم الثلاثين دقيقة من الساعة الجديدة تؤكد هبوط اليورو لنتابع

   للمتابعة  :Drive1:  :015:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انظر الى ربع ساعه علىة اليورو  
هل هذا مؤيد للصعود 
واذا نظرت الى نصف ساعهه ستجد ايضا هكذا  
الرجاء توضيح ذلك فقط

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

سوال اخر اخى  
هل تباعد النجوم له مقدار معين  ام اى تباعد يصلح

----------


## alomisi

> سوال اخر اخى  
> هل تباعد النجوم له مقدار معين ام اى تباعد يصلح

 ركز معي اخ محمد  احنا نكون على اول تباعد كبير بين النجمات بيحث  تكون النجمات التى قبل متساوية بالابعاد وياتي هدفنا با التباعد الواضح ونتابع بعدة النجمات وخطوة الزوج خطوة خطوة بحيث انو اذا زاد التباعد طبعا هذا من بعد التباعد  الواضح اذا زاد التباعد تاكدت وتابعنا فرصتنا اذا ظهرت نجمة وتقاربت على طول هناك ارتفاع بقدر التقارب اذا كان كبير فا التصحيح كبير واذا كان قليل فالتصحيح قليل ثم نراقب النجمة التى تليها وهكذا ولاننسى الفريمات الاصغر لنعرف كيف سيكون تحرك العملة في اول الوقت وفي منتصفة اذا كانت استراتيجيتنا مفتوحة على الفريمات الكبيرةوافضل الفريمات الاسبوعي اليومي الساعة الشهري

----------


## alomisi

ركز جبنا اليورو خطوة خطوة وسعر سعر من اول افتتاح اليوم اخ محمد ركز على اخر شمعتين اخر ربع ساعات :015:  :Drive1:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هل من الممكن ان اعمل على الساعه  
وممكن اعرف من حضرتك السبب اللى خلاك تقول ان اليورو شورت خلال الثلاثين دقيقه  
بجد مشكور لك  
واسف اننى اثقل عليك

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> ركز جبنا اليورو خطوة خطوة وسعر سعر من اول افتتاح اليوم اخ محمد ركز على اخر شمعتين اخر ربع ساعات

 تمام طيب المفروض كده يكون صعود لتباعد النجوم صح ام انا مخطىء  
متى نتاكد من الصعود

----------


## alomisi

الان على اول ربع ساعة هن الساعة هبوط

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة على الساعة ننتضر وضوح ثلاث نجمات في هذة الحالة نتابع الفريمات الصغيرة

----------


## alomisi

ركز على الربع ساعة لايغرك اتجاهة الان صعود ضئيل

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> ركز على الربع ساعة لايغرك اتجاهة الان صعود ضئيل

 طيب ما هو على البع ساعه الاتجاه صاعد لتباعد النجوم صح ام اا مخطىء

----------


## alomisi

> هل من الممكن ان اعمل على الساعه  
> وممكن اعرف من حضرتك السبب اللى خلاك تقول ان اليورو شورت خلال الثلاثين دقيقه  
> بجد مشكور لك  
> واسف اننى اثقل عليك

   الله يسامحك اخ محمد :Doh:   هههههههههههههههه حصل شوية ربشة في المشا ركتين الاخيرة  عند التباعد ونجمات السار في هبوط يعني هناك صعود والعكس  وانا اقول ليش الزوج في اول ربع ساعة صعد تباعدت يعني صعووووووود

----------


## greenius

شوف يا معلم

----------


## alomisi

:015:  

> شوف يا معلم

 ياسلام عليك حلوة بس تابع  النجمات على الفريمات الصغيرة علشان لو فية تقارب على فريم صغير تعرف انو فية ارتفاع بسيط وما تهتزش لبعض التصحيحات البسيطة ونكةن نكتفي بالي يكتبة ربنا وانشاء اللة ارباح متواصل برافوووووووووو :015:

----------


## alomisi

وهذة فرصة راحت واحنا بنشرب شاي مع اليورو هههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> شوف يا معلم

 شوف ياخي انت عارف لو فتحت الصفقة استعجلت حتقول لية ماهي تباعد ت على الربع ساعات وواضحة اقلك لية لو رحت على طول بعد ماشفت التباعد على الاربع ساعات تشوف شار الساعة حيقولك انو فية صعود عندة اية تفتح الصفقة والاتستنى شوية لانو اذا لاحظت تقارب على الساعة اوكيييييييي تنتضر صعودة على الساعة وتدية خبطة من فوق وياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام واذا تباعدت اذن حلووووووووو اكد لنا البيع اوكي اتمنى يكون المقصود وصل

----------


## alomisi

لوتفهمو ياشباب معاي شوية شوي ان شاء الله نجيب تحركات الازواج خطوة خطوة سنتي سنتي وخطوة خطوة وشمعة شمعة بس وين التفاعل :016:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

ايوه ان شاء الله متابع معك بكل شوق  
ولكن تحناج الى خطوات التىيجب ان افعلها بشىء من التفصيل 
ييعنى ابدا باى فريم   
هل لابد من تاككد فريمين معا للتاكد الفرصه  
مثلا الساعه والنصف وهكذا

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الدولار ين على فريم الساعه  شورت

----------


## alomisi

> ايوه ان شاء الله متابع معك بكل شوق  
> ولكن تحناج الى خطوات التىيجب ان افعلها بشىء من التفصيل 
> ييعنى ابدا باى فريم  
> هل لابد من تاككد فريمين معا للتاكد الفرصه  
> مثلا الساعه والنصف وهكذا

 كلام جميل اخ محمد مثلا جات الفرصة على الاربع ساعات هبوط خلااااااااااااااااص هبوط  يعني الوجهة العامة هبوط بس ارجع للفريم الي قبلها اذا حصل نفس التباعد جميل طيب الفريم الي بعد بعدة اشوفة اذا جاء عكس الاولات وتقاربت اذن انتضر الوقت الذي في هذا الفريم حتي يصعد مثلا وعند صعودة اقطفة من فوق ويبقى خلاص الفريمات الثانية انا متاكد منها هبوط لان النجمات عليها متباعد وهكذا فهمت والا انا مستعد للاعادة والتوضيح واملي ان يفهمها اخواني  ويودعون الخسارة والدعوة لنا فقط لاغير باذن الله بالتوفيق اي استفسار انا مستعد لاني اكثر الوقت بكون مشغول  اعذروني الحين المجال مفتوح للاستفسارات

----------


## alomisi

> الدولار ين على فريم الساعه شورت

 يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اخ محمد حلوة بس روح شوف شارت الثلاثين حتحصلها تقاربت يعني فية بالاول صعود وهو الصعود  الي عاملة الزوج شوووووووووووف قوة نجمتنا الياباني للهبووووووووووووووط الان  وافضل الساعة القادمة سيكون التباعد كبير ركزووووو  ونتابع :015:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

كلام ممتاز فعلا 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

السوال الان كيف نجنى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

احسنتم الاخ محمد والاخ greenius متابعة جميلة

----------


## alomisi

طيب اقترح اقتراح ان شاء الله نبداء ديمو لمدة اسبوع واثقين من استراتيجيتنا ولواني لم اكملها بعد لكن   سنعمل صفقات ونتابعها على مدى الاسيوع مع تفاعل الشباب ونشوف النتائج وان متاكد بعد الاسبوع وبعد الفرص والاخذ والرد والفرص سوف نكون في اتم الاستعداد في الحقيقي عملنا ديمو اسبوع ليطمئن المبتدئين من اخواننا اما بالنسبة لي فانا مقتنع قناعة كاملة انها ستكون نجمة فعلا في مشواري الفوركسي والحمد لله انا محقق منها ماكتب الله والان دور الاخوان يجنو ا منها ماسيكتب لهم باذن الله ولاتنسونا بالدعاء فقط ومنتضر ردودكم على الخطة

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انا ما عندى مانع متابع معك متابعه قويه كمان

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هل ممكن ندخل على الخمس دقايق انظر اليورو دولار فريم الخمس دقايق

----------


## alomisi

> لمن يوكدون صعود اليورو نجمة السار تؤكد ان هناك هبوط على اليومي ركزوووووووو اليومي

   مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمتابعينا و100000000% صدقت نجمت السار  وكسرت كل التوقعات  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

> هل ممكن ندخل على الخمس دقايق انظر اليورو دولار فريم الخمس دقايق

 لايمكن الدخول على فريم اقل من الساعة باقي الفريمات الصغيره لمتابعات الصفقات على الفريمات  الكبيرة الي دخلنا  ولا انصح بفريم اقل من الساعة النص ساعة قد نمشيها اذان كان الافتراق كبير وواضح

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انا اريد 10 نقاط فقط  ممكن ياخد ه من ال 5د

----------


## alomisi

> بالنسبة للباوند والله اعلم هناك تباعد بين نجمات السار على اليومي  اي ان نجمات السار تقول عن الباوند هو في هبوط على مدار اليوم وان حصلت بعض التصحيحات الضئيلة وهذا الشارت

 ونفس الكلامممممممممممم مع الباوند شاهدوا ما ذا كان توقعنا رغم الجاب

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

صفقه الدولار ين مازالت قائمه ويدعمها النصف ساعه

----------


## alomisi

> صفقه الدولار ين مازالت قائمه ويدعمها النصف ساعه

 متابعين معاك جميل اخ محمد  :015:  :015:  :Drive1:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الباوند دولار نصف ساعه صفقه شراء والله اعلم  
والفريمات تويد الى الى الخمس دقايق

----------


## alomisi

> الباوند دولار نصف ساعه صفقه شراء والله اعلم  
> والفريمات تويد الى الى الخمس دقايق

 كانت فرصة موفقة وفعلا تحققت ياسلاااااااااااااااام عليك محمد  :015:   لم اكن متابع معك تلك الحضة لكن موفقة والى الامام :015:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> الباوند دولار نصف ساعه صفقه شراء والله اعلم  
> والفريمات تويد الى الى الخمس دقايق

 تحقق الهدف معى والحمد لله

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> كانت فرصة موفقة وفعلا تحققت ياسلاااااااااااااااام عليك محمد   لم اكن متابع معك تلك الحضة لكن موفقة والى الامام

 اشكرك اخى الفضل لله ثم لك  
استراتيجيه ممتازه فعلا مع اضافه اليها بعض الاشياء البسيطه جدا لتعمل بشكل ممتاز

----------


## abodii212

ما شاء الله عليكم 
راح احاول افهمها     واطبق معاااكم 
ودخلنا  على  باوند دولار   قبل شوي 
صراحة  ابدااااع 
توقعاتكم  لليورو

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

الدولا ر فرنك بعد نصف ساعه للبيع ان شاء الله على فريم 30 د

----------


## alomisi

> صفقه الدولار ين مازالت قائمه ويدعمها النصف ساعه

   الفرصة جميلة اخ محمد على ىالاربع ساعات الجديدة لكن هناك ارتفاع على شارت الساعة الاولى من الاربع ساعات تقاربت النجمات انا حاجيبة من فوق بالتوفيق نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

نعم بارك الله فيك هل توجد طريقه لجنى الربح

----------


## alomisi

> الدولا ر فرنك بعد نصف ساعه للبيع ان شاء الله على فريم 30 د

  بعد التاكد من تباعد نجمة الثلاثين لانو قديكون هناك بيع على الساعة لكن صعود على الثلاثين الاولة فالهبوط بتاع الساعة سيتحقق من فوق من اخر نقطة اغلقت فية شمعة الثلاثين الاولى ويتحقق هبوط الساعة في الثلاثين الاخيرة من الساعة  من الضروري والاساسي تتبع الفريمات الاصغر لتنفيذ العمليات :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> نعم بارك الله فيك هل توجد طريقه لجنى الربح

   هذا ما انا في صددة وقد الح عليا بعض الاخوة انزل الاستراتيجية الموجودة ولو ناقصة لانها وهي ناقصة تحقق اهداف لاباس بها فاعطيتكم رؤس اقلام والمفاجأة هي في تحديد دقيق جدا في الحركات  وبعد ان اكملها سانزلها باذن الله لتكتمل الاستراتيجية  مع المؤشرات المصاحبة لها  وبالتوفيق

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> بعد التاكد من تباعد نجمة الثلاثين لانو قديكون هناك بيع على الساعة لكن صعود على الثلاثين الاولة فالهبوط بتاع الساعة سيتحقق من فوق من اخر نقطة اغلقت فية شمعة الثلاثين الاولى ويتحقق هبوط الساعة في الثلاثين الاخيرة من الساعة  من الضروري والاساسي تتبع الفريمات الاصغر لتنفيذ العمليات

 وصلت كده تمام

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

والله ياريت اخى تنزلها لنا ولو حتى جزء منها لان فيه اكيد ناس متابعاها ولتجنب الاشارات الخاطئه

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هل كده نزول ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> هل كده نزول ان شاء الله

 مش فاهم على اي عملة وفريم كم :016:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

اقصد الدولار فرنك اللى احنا لسه قايلين عليه من شووى

----------


## مجنون العملات

السلام عليكم انا قريت الموضوع ولكن ما فهمت طريقة الدخول
ياليت تحلل اليور دولار على فريم الساعة

----------


## alomisi

> اقصد الدولار فرنك اللى احنا لسه قايلين عليه من شووى

 بالنسبة لثلاثين دقيقة الي على وشك الانتهاء انت شوف وركز اتحاد اوتساوي التباعد بين النجمتين انا افضل في هذة الحالة عدم الدخول واتوقع في هذة الحالة ان  الشمعة ستغلق عند النقطة التي بدات منها بالافتتاح اوقريب منها سجل عندك هذة فايدة

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم انا قريت الموضوع ولكن ما فهمت طريقة الدخول
> ياليت تحلل اليور دولار على فريم الساعة

   بالنسبة لليورو اعتقد اخي ان لهو صعوووووووودطفيف   على الساعة ونراقب

----------


## مجنون العملات

ممكن تشرح لي الاستراتيجية بكل بساطة كل الا اعرفه انها تعتمد على مؤشر السار فقط
وتمكن الاستراتيجة في تباعد نجومه ممكن شرح بسيط ومختصر تحدد فيه نقاط الدخول والخروج

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن تشرح لي الاستراتيجية بكل بساطة كل الا اعرفه انها تعتمد على مؤشر السار فقط
> وتمكن الاستراتيجة في تباعد نجومه ممكن شرح بسيط ومختصر تحدد فيه نقاط الدخول والخروج

  ياهلاااااااااااا اخي كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ
افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني هناك هبوط والعكس والمقدار هذا ان شاء الله سانزلة قريبا لانة اخي طبعا يختلف مقدار التباعد من شارت الى اخر فالتباعد في شارت الساعة غير التباعد في شارت الاربع وهكذا وان شاء الله سيتم وضع فرص حتى انهي معايير الاستراتيجية وانزلها وافية حتى لايكون فيها ثغرات تعيق مستخدمها ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## مجنون العملات

افضل فريم مستخدم لهذه الاستراتجيه
وكيف نقيس التباعد بين النجوم والتنبئ بتغير الاتجاه

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> بالنسبة لثلاثين دقيقة الي على وشك الانتهاء انت شوف وركز اتحاد اوتساوي التباعد بين النجمتين انا افضل في هذة الحالة عدم الدخول واتوقع في هذة الحالة ان  الشمعة ستغلق عند النقطة التي بدات منها بالافتتاح اوقريب منها سجل عندك هذة فايدة

 سجلتها ياباشا الى الامام ان شاء الله

----------


## greenius

حبيبي قلبي 
دخولي بيع بسبب شمعع الدوجى واغلاق الشموع تحت لوها والسارس لما تباعدت يعن ممكن بي دخولك  تكون مرتاح

----------


## mailad

متابع معكم خي الكريم
الى الامام
السلام عليكم

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبي قلبي 
> دخولي بيع بسبب شمعع الدوجى واغلاق الشموع تحت لوها والسارس لما تباعدت يعن ممكن بي دخولك تكون مرتاح

 ياسلاااااااااااااااام عليك ممتاز  والى الامام   :015:

----------


## alomisi

لايغركم اليورو في نزولة فية صعود على الساعة وصعود على الاربع ساعات :Yikes3:

----------


## alomisi

> افضل فريم مستخدم لهذه الاستراتجيه
> وكيف نقيس التباعد بين النجوم والتنبئ بتغير الاتجاه

 فريم اليومي والاربع ساعات والساعة  وفريم النصف ساعة لكن اذاكان هناك تباعد كبير على النصف ساعة والا فلا بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اخ محمد حلوة بس روح شوف شارت الثلاثين حتحصلها تقاربت يعني فية بالاول صعود وهو الصعود الي عاملة الزوج شوووووووووووف قوة نجمتنا الياباني للهبووووووووووووووط الان وافضل الساعة القادمة سيكون التباعد كبير ركزووووو  ونتابع

 تحقق الصعود الاول ومن ثم الهبوووووووووووووووط ياسلااااااااااام متابعة خطوة بخطوة ولحظة بلحظة ولا خسارة الى الااااااااااااااااااان ممتاز ياشباب تحقق هبووووووووووط الين على الاربع ساعات  وتحقق هبوووووووووط اليورو على اليومي رغم من جزم اول دقيقة في الافتتاح بصعودة ولكنا جزمنا بالهبوووووووووووووط وفعلا نجمة السار لاتكذب   وتحقق هبووووووووووط الباوند على اليومي كما راينا ولمن يريد المزيد من المعرفة يقراء مواضيع اليوم ويدقق وقت الدخووووووووول :015:

----------


## alomisi

وهناك ايظن ارتفاع للباوند على اول ساعة من الاربع ساعات ارتفاع لاباس بة  نراقب :016:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

البوند دولار على الساعه الان هل ممكن ان ناخده لونج

----------


## alomisi

> متابع معكم خي الكريم
> الى الامام
> السلام عليكم

  :Eh S(7): ياهلا بك اخي بالورشة :Eh S(7):   ونتابع

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هل الارتفاع ممكن ان يكون فى النصف ساعه التانى

----------


## sh4

> لايغركم اليورو في نزولة فية صعود على الساعة وصعود على الاربع ساعات

 
الساعة ماشى
ال4 ساغات لا

----------


## alomisi

[quote=Dr.mohamed el sayed;1733323]البوند دولار على الساعه الان هل ممكن ان ناخده لونج[/quote  ان شاء الله اخ محمد بس قلنا ديمو والا متابعة واذا اردت حقيقي فبالقليل فقط  حرصن مني حتى نكون نجزم بالصفقات مع اني متاكد بان الونق الان ممتاز :Wink Smile:

----------


## alomisi

لماذا ممتازة الان لان هناك مقاومة قوية اسفل وقريبة والاهداف من20 الى 30 نقطة فقط

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

يعني رايك نشري اليورو دولار بس كم الهدف ولاستوب

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

> لماذا ممتازة الان لان هناك مقاومة قوية اسفل وقريبة والاهداف من20 الى 30 نقطة فقط

 كنت لسه هسالك عن الهدف

----------


## alomisi

> يعني رايك نشري اليورو دولار بس كم الهدف ولاستوب

 النصف الاول نزول كما شهدنا الاهداف ان شاء الله في النصف الاخير من الساعة   :AA:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

تباعد ايضا فى هذه الشمعه

----------


## alomisi

حصل الارتفاع في نهاية الساعة في العشر الدقائق الاخيرة بحدود 15 نقطة قد اريد ان انبة اخواني على شي مهم جدا وهو تفادي فرص التباعد والاقتراب بين نجمات السار بعد شمعة الليموزين كما راينا لم يتحقق هدف السار الا في العشر الدقائق الاخيرة وبنسبة ظئيلة هناك الان افتراق واضح على الساعة وعلى النصف ساعة  وخالي من الشوائب نتابع اهدافة  الى مستويات 1.2340 وقد تصل 1.2350 ارجو من الاخوة اول معرفة كيفية الدخول لان البعض قد يظن ان اهداف نجمات السار مباشرة في اول دقيقة من افتتاح الشموع وهذا غلط ولكن مراقبت الفريمات الاصغر واقتناص الفرصة من تحت او من فوق بالتوفيق

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

نعم ممكن يصل الى 1.4815 هذه الشمعه او التاليه اخى الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

خلاصة حركة اليورو لليوم الجديد هو مواصلة الهبوط تتباعدت نجمات السار على اليومي  لكنها تقاربت على اول اربع ساعات فاتوقع في بداية اليوم صعود بسيط واعلى نقاط قد يصلها هي 1.2326 و1.2400 غير ذلك بعيد جدا جدا على اليورو ومن ثم سيواصل هبووووووووطة وسنكون متابعين انشاء الله واربط الى خاصرت اليورو الباوند وهذا وجهت نظري

----------


## Alsager00

:Eh S(7):  :015:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> خلاصة حركة اليورو لليوم الجديد هو مواصلة الهبوط تتباعدت نجمات السار على اليومي  لكنها تقاربت على اول اربع ساعات فاتوقع في بداية اليوم صعود بسيط واعلى نقاط قد يصلها هي 1.2326 و1.2400 غير ذلك بعيد جدا جدا على اليورو ومن ثم سيواصل هبووووووووطة وسنكون متابعين انشاء الله واربط الى خاصرت اليورو الباوند وهذا وجهت نظري

 وفعلا كما توقعنا وصدقت نجمة السار على اليومي  وطبعا كما ترون كانت التوصية التي في الاعلى   في بداية افتتاح شمعة اليوم مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخلوا بيع :015:  :015:

----------


## greenius

تفضل

----------


## alomisi

> تفضل

 جميل اخي ابو ادم بس ياحبذا الانتظار لساعة القادمة اظنها قوية جدا وتباعد سيكون اكثر من رائع  اما التي ذكرت فعلا هي فرصة لكن لانريدها لان قبلها شمعة ليموزين وقد نبهنا منها من قبل ونراقب :Drive1:

----------


## خالد النجي

الغالى الاستاذ العميسى  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
هل هناك فرصه نستطيع ان ندخلها الساعه القادمه ولك الشكر 
ونحن فى انتظار المؤشر ربنا معاك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> الغالى الاستاذ العميسى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> هل هناك فرصه نستطيع ان ندخلها الساعه القادمه ولك الشكر 
> ونحن فى انتظار المؤشر ربنا معاك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 ياهلاااااااااااااا بالاخ خالد انا اشوف الساعات القادمة ليست واضحة لفرصنا على ازواجنا المفضلة فمعلش اول ماتجي فرصة على طووووووووووول اخي خالد ولا احب الدخول الان حرصا على امول الزملاء ولا نريد الدخول الا في الفرص المؤكد وبالتوفيق اخي خالد :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## greenius

> تفضل

 40ن حبيب قلبي

----------


## mailad

> لا اخي لايوجد هناك اوامر معلقة كل مافي الامر هو انه عندما نلا حظ
> افتتاح اول الشمعة نركز على نجمة السار اذا افترقت عن النجمة التي قبلها بمقدار كبير اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت يعني هناك هبوط والعكس

 اخي الكريم
ممكن توضيح حول هذه الجملة  اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت 
ما المقصود النجمات صاعدة
هل اتجاهها الى الاعلى
ام انها فوق الشموع
شكرا سلفا 
السلام عليكم

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم
> ممكن توضيح حول هذه الجملة  اذا كانت النجمات صاعدة وافترقت 
> ما المقصود النجمات صاعدة
> هل اتجاهها الى الاعلى
> ام انها فوق الشموع
> شكرا سلفا 
> السلام عليكم

  :Good: نعم اخي اتجاهها الى الاعلى وافترقت اي انه يوجد هناك هبوط والعكس  واظن ان هناك اليوم تقارب على اليورو في فريم اليوم ويعني صعود على اليومي ونراقب :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> 40ن حبيب قلبي

   مبرووووووووووووووووووووك  greenius :015:  معلش انا مشغول شوي لنا عودة انشاء الله على وشك الانتهاء من الملحقات للاستراتيجية انتظروووووووو المفاجأة :Yikes3:   بالتوفيق

----------


## greenius

امسك دي

----------


## mailad

> نعم اخي اتجاهها الى الاعلى وافترقت اي انه يوجد هناك هبوط والعكس  واظن ان هناك اليوم تقارب على اليورو في فريم اليوم ويعني صعود على اليومي ونراقب

 شكرا اخي على اهتمامك
بالنسبة لليورو دولار فعلا هناك تقارب لكن النجمات باتجاه صاعد هل هذا يعني اشارة للصعود ام ننتظر الى ان تفترق النجمات صعودا ام هبوطا
وبناءا عليه نستطيع التحديد هبوطا ام صعودا
السلام عليكم

----------


## خالد النجي

الاستاذ الغالى العميسى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لعلك بخير ان شاء الله نحن جميعا فى انتظار الاستراتيجيه على احر من الجمر ربنا ينير بصيرتك ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك  وينفع بها كل الاعضاء  اخوك خالد النجى

----------


## alomisi

> الاستاذ الغالى العميسى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لعلك بخير ان شاء الله نحن جميعا فى انتظار الاستراتيجيه على احر من الجمر ربنا ينير بصيرتك ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وينفع بها كل الاعضاء  اخوك خالد النجى

 ياهلااااااااااااااا اخ مشكوووووووور اخي وخير انشاء الله وما اخرني الا الحرص والبحث في المؤشرات والفريمات لاستكمال الاستراتيجية وقريبا ترون بالكثير يوم او يومين انزلها  للمتابعة فقط الباوند هبووووووووووووووووووط افترقت النجمات على الاربع ساعات  ونتابع :Drive1: ابع

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم هدف آلهبوط  لو تكرمت

----------


## alomisi

> كم هدف آلهبوط لو تكرمت

 ياهلااااااااااااااا ابو عمر :Eh S(7):   مبدائيا من النقطة الي هو فيها الان سوف يزور1.4935  :Drive1:

----------


## mailad

شكرا اخي الكريم على الهدية
تم البع من مستوى
5000
الهدف
4957
الربح حوالي 200 دولار
الظاهر سنصل الى المليون سويا ان شاء الله
تحياتي
والسلام عليكم

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا اخي الكريم على الهدية
> تم البع من مستوى
> 5000
> الهدف
> 4957
> الربح حوالي 200 دولار
> الظاهر سنصل الى المليون سويا ان شاء الله
> تحياتي
> والسلام عليكم

 الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووو ك اخي mailad;  ولمن دخلو الصفقة :015:

----------


## alomisi

ننتظر الفرص في بداية الساعة القادمه عند ظهور نجمت السار ساعة القادمة :Drive1:

----------


## mailad

اهلا اخي العميسي
تحياتي لك

----------


## Leader

يعطيك العافية أخي العميسي 
فكرة جميلة ورائعة بارك الله فيك 
ما رأيك أخي بطلب من المبرمجين وضع إشارة أو تنبيه على مؤشر السار في حال التباعد أو التقارب على كل الفواصل حسب الإستراتيجية 
وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alomisi

هذة فرص راحت ياشباب شوفو قوة نجمت السار وكيف اهدافها جميلة ومضمونة وسريعة :Good:

----------


## Leader

أخي العميسي أنا شايف إشارات على السار في الشارت عندك في التقارب والتباعد 
هل أنت تضعها أم هي جاهزة 
وشكرا

----------


## mailad

اخي العميسي
حاول القاء نظرة على الاسترالي دولار
هل هناك فرصة ام انها انتهت

----------


## alomisi

اظن مازال زوج اليورو والباوند في ارتفاع ولم تتحقق شروط نجمت السار في تحديد مسار الزوجين  ولا احب الدخول مع :Big Grin:  اخواني الا باهداف محققة باذن الله انا معكم ونبحث في ازواج اخرى فرص محققة بالتوفيق :016:

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

اخى ساعات بتكون النجمه متباعده وتيجى الساعهخ اللى بعدها تتباعد اكتر واللى بعدها تتباعد اكتر  
يعنى ممكن تكون اشاره خاطئه ايه االحل فى مثل هذه الاحوال

----------


## زاهر جميل

السلام عليكم اخي العميسي:
ممكن ارفاق المؤشر الذي تستخدمه مع اعداداته و لك الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي
> حاول القاء نظرة على الاسترالي دولار
> هل هناك فرصة ام انها انتهت

 فعلا اخي محمد كانت هناك فرصة عاى الاربع ساعات :015:

----------


## mailad

خيرها بغيرها اخي العميسي ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> اخى ساعات بتكون النجمه متباعده وتيجى الساعهخ اللى بعدها تتباعد اكتر واللى بعدها تتباعد اكتر  
> يعنى ممكن تكون اشاره خاطئه ايه االحل فى مثل هذه الاحوال

 اخي محمد العفو على التاخير با النسبة لتباعد هدفنا مش كل تباعد هدفنا اول تباعد كبير تم نجمة او نجمتين بعدها فقط  اذا تواصل التباعد فسيواصل الزوج المسير نجمة او نجمتين فقط بعد النجمة التى حصل فيها التباعد واذا تقاربت فهناك هبوط وهكذا

----------


## mailad

اعتقد والله اعلم ان هناك فرصة على اليورو استرالي شراء
على فريم الساعة
للمتابعة فقط علما انني دخلت الصفقة
تحياتي

----------


## المهاجر 55

تسلم ياأخي الكريم  ممكن تشرحها بشكل مختصر وما هي افضل الفواصل لمتابعتها خاصه للمضارب السريع

----------


## ثامر ترند

اخي العميسي 
يعطيك العافية على هالاستراتيجية الرائعة وانا على اتم الاستعداد للإنضمام لورشتكم لكي نعمل على  
ايجاد الفرص و مناقشتها والدخول بها ولكن بعد شرحك الكريم للإسترتيجية وتنقيحاتها التي ذكرتها  
عموما يشرفني ان انضم لكم وانتظر ردكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
اخوك/ ثامر ترند

----------


## ثامر ترند

لرفع الموضوع

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

ياريت اخى يتم شرح الاستراتيجيه قبل الافتتاح حتى نتمكن من قرائتها جيدا  
اشكرك

----------


## ثامر ترند

اين انت اخي العميسي؟؟؟

----------


## abodii212

:015: ر  بشرنا   عنك  ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## alomisi

يا هلاااااااااااا بجميع اخواني الذين وضعوا الردود اثناء غيابي واعذرووني والله ظروف   خارجة عن ارادتي :Eh S(7):  لكن اليوم باذن الله انزل الاستراتيجية عمل مهم اقضية 3 الى اربع ساعات واكون معاكم  :Good:   على فكرة الاسترليني هبوووووووووووووووووط لايغركم خطط الحيتان الوهمية ياشباب على اليومي افترقت نجمت السار على اليومي والي يحب يدخلة يحط في بالة انو هبووووووووط بس يركز على الفريمات فريم فريم علشان يعرف يقطفة من المكان المناسب بالتوفيق الاسترليني الان 1.5053 وبالتوفيق والمسامحة على التاخير اشوفكم بعد المغرب ان شاء الله

----------


## ايهاب العربي

> يا هلاااااااااااا بجميع اخواني الذين وضعوا الردود اثناء غيابي واعذرووني والله ظروف   خارجة عن ارادتي لكن اليوم باذن الله انزل الاستراتيجية عمل مهم اقضية 3 الى اربع ساعات واكون معاكم   على فكرة الاسترليني هبوووووووووووووووووط لايغركم خطط الحيتان الوهمية ياشباب على اليومي افترقت نجمت السار على اليومي والي يحب يدخلة يحط في بالة انو هبووووووووط بس يركز على الفريمات فريم فريم علشان يعرف يقطفة من المكان المناسب بالتوفيق الاسترليني الان 1.5053 وبالتوفيق والمسامحة على التاخير اشوفكم بعد المغرب ان شاء الله

 منتظرينك  مع السار  :015: 
يارب اقدر اكمل واستني انا مانمتش من امبارح  :Big Grin:

----------


## ثامر ترند

> يا هلاااااااااااا بجميع اخواني الذين وضعوا الردود اثناء غيابي واعذرووني والله ظروف   خارجة عن ارادتي لكن اليوم باذن الله انزل الاستراتيجية عمل مهم اقضية 3 الى اربع ساعات واكون معاكم   على فكرة الاسترليني هبوووووووووووووووووط لايغركم خطط الحيتان الوهمية ياشباب على اليومي افترقت نجمت السار على اليومي والي يحب يدخلة يحط في بالة انو هبووووووووط بس يركز على الفريمات فريم فريم علشان يعرف يقطفة من المكان المناسب بالتوفيق الاسترليني الان 1.5053 وبالتوفيق والمسامحة على التاخير اشوفكم بعد المغرب ان شاء الله

 اهلا اخي العميسي 
والله يوفقنا وياك دنيا وآخرة واحنا في انتظارك على احر من الجمر 
لاتطول الغيبة :Asvc:

----------


## ساري الليل

بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انظروا الى الساعه على اليورو دولار  هناك تباعد كبير

----------


## ثامر ترند

ولا زلنا بانتظارك ياأخي العميسي

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

نعم فى الانتظار

----------


## ثامر ترند

> انظروا الى الساعه على اليورو دولار  هناك تباعد كبير

 فعلا اخي كان هناك تباعد ولكن مع الاسف كانت اشارة خاطئة اتمنى من الاخ العميسي ان 
يكون عثر على طريقة فلترة تقينا من الوقوع في هذه الاشارت

----------


## ثامر ترند

up
up
up  
لايموت الموضوع

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم   احبتي لااخفي عنكم انني محرج منكم ويعلم الله لوعود لم تتم في وقتها لكن ارجو المسامحة لانه يعلم الله ضروف خارجة  المهم قررت انزال ما تجمع من افكار ومؤشرات تدعم نجمات السار   وقد خرجت بنسبة نجاح موفقة باذن الله  ستحكمون عليها با انفسكم ولازلت ابحث وبتعاونكم معي باذن الله  لتحقق هذة  الاستراتيجية اعلى نسبة نجاح باذن الله لانها يا اخواني ولا اخفي عليكم اجد في نفسي اغلب الاحيان بهذة النجمات اني اعرف موطئ قدم السعر او حركة السعر قبل ان تفتتح الشمعة وهذا ما لا يصدقة الكثير لكن مع نجمتنا سترون غير ذلك لكن ارجو منكم التركيز في ما اقول وفي ما ساكتب ولا اريد من احد جزاء ولاغيرة الا الدعاء بظهر الغيب  لان معرفت  الافتراق بين النجمات قد يكون سهل وملاحظ لكن كيف اعرف ان هذا الافتراق هو هدفي وبعض الاحيان قد يحصل افتراق ويكون هدفي محقق لكن ليس على الفريم الذي افترقت فية النجمات فمثلا افترقت النجمات في سوق صاعد على شارت اليوم ومعلوم ان النجمات تكون من تحت  فرغم انة حصل افتراق لكن اجد السعر عكس ماتوقعت وخالف نجمات السار تريد تعرف ليش ارجع الفريم الاصغر منة سوف تجد ان النجمات تقاربت على شارت الاربع ساعات وهذا ما ادى الى  ارتفاعة فاظع في راسي ان السعر في الاربع تقارب اذن اقوم بالشراء ولكي اتاكد من الشراء ارجع لفريم الساعة اذا حصل تقارب ايضا فتمام تطابق الفريمان فالفرصة مؤكدة ولا انسى متابعت الثلاث الساعات المتبقية قد يحصل تباعد في الساعة الاخيرة من الاربع ساعات   ولاننسى ان هناك هناك تباعد على اليومي اي مؤشر هبوط  وانتظر الاربع الساعات المقبلة واشوف هل تتباعد ام تتقارب اذا تباعدت  اذن تطابقت مع اليومي وتاكد الهبوط على اليومي وعلى الاربع ولا انسى متابعت شارت الساعة واذا اردت المتابعة تتعمق اكثر ارجع واشوف شارت الثلاثين  وهكذا اظن الشرح الاول معقد عند البعض لكن لا ركز مع الكلام وخل الشارت قدامك وحتفهم باذن الله طبعا نجمات السار باعداداتة الافتراضية  موانع دخول الاستراتيجية  خذو عندكم لا ادخل في نجمت السار التي تلي شمعة ليموزين حتى يكون الافتراق  واضح بالعين كل ما فترقت النجمات اتجة السعر لهدفنا لا انصح بالدخول الا بعد ظهور 4 نجمات قبل التباعد الواضح اذا حصل مثلا افتراقين قويين وبعدهما تقارب في النجمة الثالثة اعرف ان هناك عكس لسعر في النجمة الثالثة ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انسى متابعت الفريمات الاصغر اهم شي في الاستراتيجية ياشباب متابعت الفريمات الاصغر والتوفيق بينهما   ومن الموانع عندما تكون النجمات تسير في خط مستقيم وتباعد بسيط لكن  انتظر لان هذة الحركة تدل على وجبة دسمة قادمة وايضا لالخول في اول نجمات الفريم سواء ظهرت من اعلى او من تحت الا بعد ظهور 3الى4  نجمات وافضل اربع وفي هذة الحالة اذهب لاقناص فرص على الفريمات الصغيرة وباهداف بسيطة وسريعة  تصل 10 او 20 او 30 حسب الافتراق حتى تكتمل ظهور النجمات على الفريمات الكبيرةالمؤشرات المصاحبة لنجمات الى الان هي الاستوكاستك   الترند الهابط او الصاعد للفريم لكي اعرف هل فرصتي هذة حتكسر ترند  صاعد او هابط او انها قبل وستصل اليهما وترتد  وايضا موفينج 14 لنفس وظيفة الترندات اي لمعرفة هدف النجمة هل سيغلق تحت الموفنج ام سيصل الية ويرتد  بالنسبة لاهداف الاستراتيجية ليست محدد لانك وعبر تباعد وتقارب النجمات  سوف تحدد الاهداف بقربها او بعدها من المؤشرات او اختراقها لهم وستتابع السعر نقطة نقطة وفريم فريم باذن الله والاهم من ذلك الاستراتيجية تريد تعاون من الشباب على المنتدى باقتناص الفرص  بالنسبة للفرق بين النجمات بالنقاط انة ليس محكم ومتقن فهي تختلف اهم شيئ ان يكون التباعدا والتقارب هو اول تباعد او اول تقارب من بداية ظهور نجمات ذلك الفريم والله الموفق واي استفسار انا مستعد ياشباب واعذرونر على التاخير ووالله انني لم اخفي عليكم شي مما استنتجتة من هذة النجمات   وبالتوفبق ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## ثامر ترند

> بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم   احبتي لااخفي عنكم انني محرج منكم ويعلم الله لوعود لم تتم في وقتها لكن ارجو المسامحة لانه يعلم الله ضروف خارجة  المهم قررت انزال ما تجمع من افكار ومؤشرات تدعم نجمات السار   وقد خرجت بنسبة نجاح موفقة باذن الله  ستحكمون عليها با انفسكم ولازلت ابحث وبتعاونكم معي باذن الله  لتحقق هذة  الاستراتيجية اعلى نسبة نجاح باذن الله لانها يا اخواني ولا اخفي عليكم اجد في نفسي اغلب الاحيان بهذة النجمات اني اعرف موطئ قدم السعر او حركة السعر قبل ان تفتتح الشمعة وهذا ما لا يصدقة الكثير لكن مع نجمتنا سترون غير ذلك لكن ارجو منكم التركيز في ما اقول وفي ما ساكتب ولا اريد من احد جزاء ولاغيرة الا الدعاء بظهر الغيب  لان معرفت  الافتراق بين النجمات قد يكون سهل وملاحظ لكن كيف اعرف ان هذا الافتراق هو هدفي وبعض الاحيان قد يحصل افتراق ويكون هدفي محقق لكن ليس على الفريم الذي افترقت فية النجمات فمثلا افترقت النجمات في سوق صاعد على شارت اليوم ومعلوم ان النجمات تكون من تحت  فرغم انة حصل افتراق لكن اجد السعر عكس ماتوقعت وخالف نجمات السار تريد تعرف ليش ارجع الفريم الاصغر منة سوف تجد ان النجمات تقاربت على شارت الاربع ساعات وهذا ما ادى الى  ارتفاعة فاظع في راسي ان السعر في الاربع تقارب اذن اقوم بالشراء ولكي اتاكد من الشراء ارجع لفريم الساعة اذا حصل تقارب ايضا فتمام تطابق الفريمان فالفرصة مؤكدة ولا انسى متابعت الثلاث الساعات المتبقية قد يحصل تباعد في الساعة الاخيرة من الاربع ساعات   ولاننسى ان هناك هناك تباعد على اليومي اي مؤشر هبوط  وانتظر الاربع الساعات المقبلة واشوف هل تتباعد ام تتقارب اذا تباعدت  اذن تطابقت مع اليومي وتاكد الهبوط على اليومي وعلى الاربع ولا انسى متابعت شارت الساعة واذا اردت المتابعة تتعمق اكثر ارجع واشوف شارت الثلاثين  وهكذا اظن الشرح الاول معقد عند البعض لكن لا ركز مع الكلام وخل الشارت قدامك وحتفهم باذن الله طبعا نجمات السار باعداداتة الافتراضية  موانع دخول الاستراتيجية  خذو عندكم لا ادخل في نجمت السار التي تلي شمعة ليموزين حتى يكون الافتراق  واضح بالعين كل ما فترقت النجمات اتجة السعر لهدفنا لا انصح بالدخول الا بعد ظهور 4 نجمات قبل التباعد الواضح اذا حصل مثلا افتراقين قويين وبعدهما تقارب في النجمة الثالثة اعرف ان هناك عكس لسعر في النجمة الثالثة ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انسى متابعت الفريمات الاصغر اهم شي في الاستراتيجية ياشباب متابعت الفريمات الاصغر والتوفيق بينهما   ومن الموانع عندما تكون النجمات تسير في خط مستقيم وتباعد بسيط لكن  انتظر لان هذة الحركة تدل على وجبة دسمة قادمة وايضا لالخول في اول نجمات الفريم سواء ظهرت من اعلى او من تحت الا بعد ظهور 3الى4  نجمات وافضل اربع وفي هذة الحالة اذهب لاقناص فرص على الفريمات الصغيرة وباهداف بسيطة وسريعة  تصل 10 او 20 او 30 حسب الافتراق حتى تكتمل ظهور النجمات على الفريمات الكبيرةالمؤشرات المصاحبة لنجمات الى الان هي الاستوكاستك   الترند الهابط او الصاعد للفريم لكي اعرف هل فرصتي هذة حتكسر ترند  صاعد او هابط او انها قبل وستصل اليهما وترتد  وايضا موفينج 14 لنفس وظيفة الترندات اي لمعرفة هدف النجمة هل سيغلق تحت الموفنج ام سيصل الية ويرتد  بالنسبة لاهداف الاستراتيجية ليست محدد لانك وعبر تباعد وتقارب النجمات  سوف تحدد الاهداف بقربها او بعدها من المؤشرات او اختراقها لهم وستتابع السعر نقطة نقطة وفريم فريم باذن الله والاهم من ذلك الاستراتيجية تريد تعاون من الشباب على المنتدى باقتناص الفرص  بالنسبة للفرق بين النجمات بالنقاط انة ليس محكم ومتقن فهي تختلف اهم شيئ ان يكون التباعدا والتقارب هو اول تباعد او اول تقارب من بداية ظهور نجمات ذلك الفريم والله الموفق واي استفسار انا مستعد ياشباب واعذرونر على التاخير ووالله انني لم اخفي عليكم شي مما استنتجتة من هذة النجمات   وبالتوفبق ان شاء الله

  
يعطيك العافية اخوي بس نبغى منك (( طبعا في حدود استطاعتك )) تفتتح ورشة عمل  
للإستراتيجية ونتعاون معا لإيجاد الفرص ومناقشتها وتفنيدها ....

----------


## ثامر ترند

وعلى فكرة الله يجزاك خير ويجعل ماوضعت في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ... 
اخوك ثامر ترند

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافية اخوي بس نبغى منك (( طبعا في حدود استطاعتك )) تفتتح ورشة عمل    للإستراتيجية ونتعاون معا لإيجاد الفرص ومناقشتها وتفنيدها ....

  :016:  باذن الله اخي سنناقش الموضوع  سيناريووووووووووووووووو خطيررررررررر احذر فية اخواني في المنتدى تفارقت النجمات  على شارت الشهري والنجمة تقول هناك طيران  لليورو غير طبيعي اليكم الشارت :Yikes3:  انا متاكد ان هناك  صعود قوي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد لكن متى نراقب

----------


## alomisi

نجمة السار تقول هناك هبوط لليورو على شارت الساعة السعر الان هو 1.2468 لنراقب :016:

----------


## sh4

ويوجد تباعد على الربع ساعات
برجاء التوضيح

----------


## alomisi

> ويوجد تباعد على الربع ساعات
> برجاء التوضيح

  مبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل فعلا اخي اسف على التاخير  كنت اريد اكتب في المشاركة التي سبقت  وهناك افتراق على الاربع ساعات ايضا لكن كنت مستعجل واكتفيت بالتنبية على الساعة انا متواجد باذن الله الى الساعة 12 لنتابع الفرص معا ان شاء الله :015:

----------


## alomisi

وهذا كان صعود على الياباني فاتنا :Doh:  مو مشكلة نتابع الفرص من الان والي يحصل فرصة على فريم يحطها واحنا نتابع

----------


## alomisi

وهذة ايضا فاتتنا على الاسترليني ركزو على التباعد :Doh:

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله نبدا اولا على الاسترليني في هذة الساعة الجديدة  هناك صعود اايضا على اول نصف ساعة والله اعلم          اما اليورو هناك صعود على اول نصف ساعة

----------


## alomisi

الاهداف لا تزيد عن 20 نقطة من الافتتاح

----------


## alomisi

نخرج من الاسترليني عند 1.5116 ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل الصفقة 20 نقطة   واليورونخرج2450 1 ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

تحققت اهدافنا والحمد لله رغم ان من ينظر الى شارت الساعة يتوهم بان السعر سيهبط استنادا الى شمعة الساعة الماضية لكن نجمة السار لاتكذب بالتوفيق وهذا الشارت لتقارب انجمات على الساعة ودليل الصعود بالتوفيق  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

هدف جديد على اليورو والهدف عشرين الى منطقة 1.2481

----------


## alomisi

وكذلك الاسترليني والهدف الى 1.5120

----------


## alomisi

تم تحقيق هدف الاسترليني مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك 20نقطة لمن دخل معنا :015:  وصل الهدف 1.5120 ننتظر اليورو

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك 20نقطة وصل اليورو الهدف 1.2480 نكتفي :015:

----------


## alomisi

وين الشباب :No3:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :016:

----------


## alomisi

الحمد لله تم تحقيق 80 نقطة رابحة على اليورو والاسترليني الساعة الماضية والحين اهداف الساعة الجديدة الساعة ونبد  الاسترليني نزول بسيط اول ربع ساعة بعدين ارتفاع الاهداف طبقن للملاحظة هو الان 1.5102  اليورووو هبوط اول الساعة وبعدين ارتفاع الاهداف على كيفكم هو الان 124.63  النيوز يلندي هبووووووووووووووط بهدف 20 هو الان 68.97

----------


## واحد من الناس1

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق 80 نقطة رابحة على اليورو والاسترليني الساعة الماضية والحين اهداف الساعة الجديدة الساعة ونبد  الاسترليني نزول بسيط اول ربع ساعة بعدين ارتفاع الاهداف طبقن للملاحظة  اليورووو هبوط اول الساعة وبعدين ارتفاع الاهداف على كيفكم  النيوز يلندي هبووووووووووووووط بهدف 20 هو الان 68.97

 مبروك أخ أسامه وإلى مزيد من الأرباح

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك أخ أسامه وإلى مزيد من الأرباح

   مشكووووووووور اخي وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق 80 نقطة رابحة على اليورو والاسترليني الساعة الماضية والحين اهداف الساعة الجديدة الساعة ونبد  الاسترليني نزول بسيط اول ربع ساعة بعدين ارتفاع الاهداف طبقن للملاحظة هو الان 1.5102  اليورووو هبوط اول الساعة وبعدين ارتفاع الاهداف على كيفكم هو الان 124.63  النيوز يلندي هبووووووووووووووط بهدف 20 هو الان 68.97

 نكتفي مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الاسترليني 25 نقطة الى الان  :015:

----------


## alomisi

سنتكلم  عن صفقة اليورو والنيوزلندي بعد دقيقتين هل نبقيهما ام نخرج

----------


## alomisi

اليورو نعكس بيع الهدف 1.2458 
النيوز لندي نواصل الهدف هبوط بالتوفيق 
الاسترليني شراء الهدف 20

----------


## alomisi

الخروج النيوز لندي مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 20 نقطة  :015:

----------


## alomisi

الخروووووووووووووووج من بيع اليورو مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 18 نقطة  :015:

----------


## alomisi

ولمن انتظر لتكتمل العشرين نقطة على اليورو اكتملت مبرووووووووووووك :015:  ننتظر اهداف الساعة المقبلة ونبدا بالنصف ساعة الاولى الاسترليني مازال معانا والى الاهداف  ركزو على سعرة الان بالتوفيق :015:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني سيواصل المسيرة  شرائنا الاول للهدف 
الاسترالي دولار شراء 20 
النيوز لندي  شراء بهدف 20 
اليورو  شراء بهدف 20

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني وصل هدفنا 1.5150 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 21 نقطة :015:

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاسترالي وصل الهدف 20 نقطة والى الامام :015:

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> الاسترليني وصل هدفنا 1.5150 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 21 نقطة

  

> ولمن انتظر لتكتمل العشرين نقطة على اليورو اكتملت مبرووووووووووووك ننتظر اهداف الساعة المقبلة ونبدا بالنصف ساعة الاولى الاسترليني مازال معانا والى الاهداف  ركزو على سعرة الان بالتوفيق

  

> الخروج النيوز لندي مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 20 نقطة

  

> نكتفي مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الاسترليني 25 نقطة الى الان

 مبروك لك اخى الكريم
و لكنى استفسر عن دخولك فى الصفقات 
هل بناء ايضا عن ظهور شموع انعكاسية؟

----------


## alomisi

اليورو مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 17 نقطةنكتفي :015:

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك لك اخى الكريم
> و لكنى استفسر عن دخولك فى الصفقات 
> هل بناء ايضا عن ظهور شموع انعكاسية؟

 كل التحليل اخي مبني على تباعد وتقارب نجمات السار ومتابعتها على فريم الساعة وما تحت وتدعمني كما قلت انت الشموع الانعكاسيةوموفنج افرج14 والترندات للفريمات والاستوكاستك :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

يبقى معنا النيوز لندي فقط  :016: نتابع

----------


## alomisi

نغلق صفقة النيوز لندي  مو مشكلة 4 نقاط خسارة وننتظر النصف ساعة الجديدة

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقاتنا لليوم والحمد لله 200نقطة رابحة خلال ثلاث ساعات  ولمن يريد التاكد النظر الى وقت الدخول على المشاركة وكيف تحققت اهدافنا وبالتوفيق لا استطيع المواصلة الحين غدا لنا لقاء وبالتوفيق :015:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة اليورووووووووووو هبوط على اول نصف ساعة الهدف 20 نقطة :015:  :Good:

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> مبروووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقاتنا لليوم والحمد لله 200نقطة رابحة خلال ثلاث ساعات  ولمن يريد التاكد النظر الى وقت الدخول على المشاركة وكيف تحققت اهدافنا وبالتوفيق لا استطيع المواصلة الحين غدا لنا لقاء وبالتوفيق

 طالما فيها ارباح متبع معاك بقى :Big Grin: 
اصلى بصراحة خسران 60% من حسابى فى اول اسبوع تداول
بس الحمد للة

----------


## alomisi

الخروج من اليورو بدون ربح ولا خسارة استاذنكم

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

انا حتى الان لم افهم طريقتك ياليت توضح لنا برسم على الشارت طريقة التباعد والتقارب الي بتقول عنها انا لم افهم طريقت تقارب هل قصدك ان نجمة السار اذا اقتربت للشموع او شي ثاني ولا حتى التباعد اتمني منك ان تشرح شرح دقيق جدا ويكون على شارت علشان نفهم وبوضوح .. 
اتمني لك التوفيق وتقبل تحياتي لك ...

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7): بالنسبة لتباعد والتقارب هو بين نجمات ولا دخل لشموع نهائيا بالنسبة لشرح المفصل انضر الصفحة رقم 19

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

يالعوميسي جزاك الله خير 
شرحك الي بالصفحة 19 شرح كتابي بس وبدون رسوم بالشارت ومن بدايةالموضوع وانت حاط شارت بس وتقول فرصة وركزوا بدون شرح كامل وانا حتى الان لم افهم هذا المؤشر . 
طيب اذا كانت نجمة السار فوق الشمعة معناها انها للبيع ولكن بعض الاحيان يعكس على السعر وتصبح الشمعة للشراء انا كيف افهم هالطريقة والعكس اذا كانت نجمة السار تحت الشمعة معناها انها للشراء واحيانا يعكس على السعر وتصبح للبيع انا ابيك تفهمني الحاجة ذي ..
ومن ناحية التقارب والتباعد نبغي شرح اكثر ومفصل الله يجازك خير انشالله وياليت يكون بالشارت وبالرسوم .
سلامي لك .

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

اول مرة انظر لنجمة السار بهذا المنظور 
ما شاء الله 
ما رايك بتلك الفرصة للباوند هل تعتبر صحيحه

----------


## alomisi

> يالعوميسي جزاك الله خير 
> شرحك الي بالصفحة 19 شرح كتابي بس وبدون رسوم بالشارت ومن بدايةالموضوع وانت حاط شارت بس وتقول فرصة وركزوا بدون شرح كامل وانا حتى الان لم افهم هذا المؤشر . 
> طيب اذا كانت نجمة السار فوق الشمعة معناها انها للبيع ولكن بعض الاحيان يعكس على السعر وتصبح الشمعة للشراء انا كيف افهم هالطريقة والعكس اذا كانت نجمة السار تحت الشمعة معناها انها للشراء واحيانا يعكس على السعر وتصبح للبيع انا ابيك تفهمني الحاجة ذي ..
> ومن ناحية التقارب والتباعد نبغي شرح اكثر ومفصل الله يجازك خير انشالله وياليت يكون بالشارت وبالرسوم .
> سلامي لك .

 ولا يهمك ياشيخ اعيد مرة واثنين وثلاث اهم حاجة اخواني يفهموا وباذن الله مانمل من حد طيب ركز معاي اخي سلطان   اذا كانت النجمات من اسفل الشمووووووع فالسوق صاعد صح اوكي بس اذا حصل افتراق كبير بين الشموع وهي من تحت  فيعني ان هناك هبوووووووووط واذا افترقت وكانت النجوم فوق الشموع يعني السوق هابط والافتراق يشير ان هناك صعود كما في شارت الشهري على اليورو اليوم ثاني يوم من الشهر ولاكن تباعدت نجمة هذا الشهر تباعد شديد فحصل صعود اليورو المشهود لاحظو قوة نجمة السار والله روعة  وهذا دليل قوووووووووووووووة استراتيجيتي :Good:  :Noco:

----------


## alomisi

انا متواجد معكم الى الساعة السابعة لنراقب الفرص استراتيجية النجمة لاتعرف جمعة ولا اثنين اهدافها مضمونة في اي وقت بالتوفيق هناك افتراق على الاسترليني على الاربع ساعات لكن لاندخل الا في بداية الساعة المقبلة وسنحدد اوالاهداف ايظا في اول ثانية من بداية كل ساعة بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> اول مرة انظر لنجمة السار بهذا المنظور 
> ما شاء الله 
> ما رايك بتلك الفرصة للباوند هل تعتبر صحيحه

 ياسلااااااااااااااااااام عليك محاولة جميلة ونتابع الفرص القادمة :015:

----------


## alomisi

نؤجل الدخول ساعة او نصف ساعة يبدو ان هناك اخبار قوية في بداية افتتاح الاسواق الامريكية نراقب فاتتنا فرصة على النيوز لندي :Doh:   مو مشكلة الجايات اكثر باذن الله

----------


## خالد النجي

الحبيب الاستاذ العميسى 
تغيبت عن بابكم لظروف  ..... ارى تقدم ملحوظ بارك الله فيك
هل من الممكن تكون معنا يوميا بعد صلاه العصر لمتابعه الفرص او اى ميعاد يناسبك 
حتى نتعلم عمليا ولك كل الشكر ونكون ورشه لاظهار الفرص بمتابعتك لها
اخوك خالد النجى

----------


## abodii212

اخوي alomisi    مباااااارك  هالاستراتيجية 
لكن لو  فيه مقياس  للتقارب والتباااعد   غير  النظر بالعين  :Emoticon1: 
لان عيوني  طلعت  من الشاشة    هل فيه تباعد  والا   لا :Yikes3:  
ومن بعدها     اطااااالع     هل  حصل  تقاارب  بعد  التباااعد   والا   لا  
تحياااتي  لك  ولكل  المتااابعين

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  

> الحبيب الاستاذ العميسى 
> تغيبت عن بابكم لظروف ..... ارى تقدم ملحوظ بارك الله فيك
> هل من الممكن تكون معنا يوميا بعد صلاه العصر لمتابعه الفرص او اى ميعاد يناسبك 
> حتى نتعلم عمليا ولك كل الشكر ونكون ورشه لاظهار الفرص بمتابعتك لها
> اخوك خالد النجى

  انا مشغول اليومين هذول والدخول حيكون فية عشوائي والاغلب بعد المغرب لكن بعدها باذن الله  :Eh S(7):   حكون منتظم معاكم 100% من بعد صلاة العصر وقت ممتاز

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي alomisi مباااااارك هالاستراتيجية  لكن لو فيه مقياس للتقارب والتباااعد غير النظر بالعين  لان عيوني طلعت من الشاشة هل فيه تباعد والا لا  ومن بعدها اطااااالع هل حصل تقاارب بعد التباااعد والا لا   تحياااتي لك ولكل المتااابعين

 كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جميل اخي وفعلا انا اول الامر كنت مثلك وانا الحين اعتمد على نضري لكن اذا اردت تفرق بين التباعد والتقارب حط خط افقي على الثلاث النجمات الاخيرة الي بيكون فيها الهدف وشوف فرق النقاط بين المسافتين اذكان الفارق قليل جدا افضل الانتضار حتى ياتي تباعد واضح ومقياس العين هو الافضل :Good:

----------


## forex13

ايف اخي الكريم على الازعاج 
ولكن اردت ان اعرف 
يعني ننتظر ختى يحدت تباعد ل 4 نقط و في 5 ندخل في الصفقة 
فهمت منك 
نشوف الدايلي تم 4 ساعات تم ...
بس كيف نقدر نوفق مابين الفريمات 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
تحياتي

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

بصراحة الموضوع غامض بعض الشي

----------


## abodii212

:015:    مشكووور  على التوضيح 
ومتااااابعين معاااك 
اتوقع  فيه فرصة على اليورو  ين     شارت الاربع ساعات   شراايك  اخوي   ....

----------


## abodii212

:016:   الكيبل   بدأ الانطلااااااااااق

----------


## forexeagle

مفيش فرصه اليوم ؟

----------


## abodii212

*  حبيبنا alomisi   
وينك    ووين  المؤشر  ......   
طمنا  عنك   ان شاء  الله   بخير 
وايه   اخر الاخباااار        *

----------


## alomisi

نعود للموضوع بعد انقطاع والمعذرة من اخواني كانت الضروف  اقوى وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اخواني ااول فرصة واضحة على النيوزلندي بيع مؤشر هبووووووووط بعد افتراق النجمات من الاسفل على الاسبوعي ونراقب  وباقي  العملات سالحقها قريبا نراقب

----------


## ابولو138

كم الهدف والستوب

----------


## ((محمد))

نجمة السار ومكاسب عطيمة

----------


## alomisi

ورحلة هبوط للباوند ايضا على اليومي والاسبوعي تباعد نجمات السار ووجود التباعد في فريمين يدل على قوة الوجهه نتابع وانصح بالشراء من 15520 وسنتابعة يوميا ونقرر :Drive1:

----------


## abodii212

سلمت  يمينك 
ورزقك الله من واسع فضله 
ممكن  تشوف لنا    usd/jpy

----------


## alomisi

اليورو يعتبر يتطلع لصعود على اليومي  وسلبي على الاسبوعي  الحل متابعتة يوميا على فريم اليومي   والله اعلم كل ماسبق يعتبر وجهت  نضر وسنحدد وقت الخروج لمن دخل الصفقات معي وبالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> سلمت يمينك 
> ورزقك الله من واسع فضله 
> ممكن تشوف لنا usd/jpy

 فرصة جميلة اخي لشراء لكن ضروري بعد عمل الصفقة متابعتها على اليومي ومتابعة التباعد بين نجوم السار على اليومي :Good:  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

راقبووووووووووو الباوند :Good:  :Drive1:

----------


## abodii212

مشكور  حبيبنا    على التوضيح    وجعلها  الله في ميزان حسناتك 
هل   على حسب  نجمة السار    اليومي (   نبيع  المجنون) مع الاعتذار عن كثرة  الاسئلة

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك الى الاعلى هذا الشهر والله اعلم كل المؤشرات صعود وان حصل هبوط طفيف جدا لا يضر بالمسار وبالتوفيق انشاء الله :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> مشكور حبيبنا على التوضيح وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
> هل على حسب نجمة السار اليومي ( نبيع المجنون) مع الاعتذار عن كثرة الاسئلة

 اعتقد ان لة صعود اليوم لانة على النجمة لم يكن واضح  لكن هناك تقارب في النجمات طفيف يؤيد الصعود على اليومي والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

الذهب هبووووووووووووط على الاربع ساعات الاولى  نراقب :Drive1:

----------


## abodii212

عافاك  الله   في  بدنك ومالك      
وبالتوفيق  ومتاابعين معاك  والى الاهداف باذن الله :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

> عافاك الله في بدنك ومالك  
> وبالتوفيق ومتاابعين معاك والى الاهداف باذن الله

   مشكور اخ عبود :Eh S(7):  بالتوفيق اخي انا متابع معكم ان شاء الله الله يكتب مافية الخير للجميع :Good:  :Drive1:

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

بالتوفيق يالعوميسي

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق يالعوميسي

 مشكوووووووور اخي (العميسي) وليس العوميسي وتسلم اخي سلطان   راقبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووو   :Yikes3:  الدولارفرنك :Yikes3:  والدولار ين  :Yikes3:  هذا الاسبوع ارتفاع قووووووووووووووووووي جدا ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

:015: راقبوووووووووووووووو الفرنك   

> الفرنك الى الاعلى هذا الشهر والله اعلم كل المؤشرات صعود وان حصل هبوط طفيف جدا لا يضر بالمسار وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## alomisi

الى الان صفقات  :Good:  المجنون  :Good:  والذهب  :Good:  والين  نراقب :Drive1: سنكتفي من كل زوج ب 70 نقطة ربح من وقت الدخول في الصفقة

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي من المجنون الى الان + 68  نقطة خضراء مبروووووووووووووك   لمن دخل معنا :015:  :015:

----------


## abodii212

* ما شاء الله  تبارك الله
مع انني  لم ادخل عليها    .*

----------


## alomisi

> *ما شاء الله تبارك الله*   *مع انني لم ادخل عليها .*

   وباقي صعود بس القناعة حلوة  :013: ومشكور  :Good:  اخ عبود :Eh S(7):   انا حسبتك دخلت ودخلت انا معاك   على العموم الجاي كثير باذن الله بالتوفيق نتابع باقي الصفقات

----------


## عملات 2010

نجمة السار في اليورو دولار 
شارت 4 ساعات 
اصدمت الشمعة بالنجمة  
هل هذا يدل على هبوط الشمعة القادمة للاربع ساعات؟

----------


## alomisi

> نجمة السار في اليورو دولار 
> شارت 4 ساعات 
> اصدمت الشمعة بالنجمة   هل هذا يدل على هبوط الشمعة القادمة للاربع ساعات؟

   ياهلاااااااااا اخي لا ليس لها علاقة بذلك  المحور الاساسي هو التقارب والتباعد بين النجمات  اقراء المواضيع السابقة وانت انشاء الله تفهم ومشكور على مرورك :Eh S(7):

----------


## عملات 2010

> حاتم وقد اجبني في طريقتة لكنة استخدمها بطريقة اخرى

 لم اجد الموضوع اخي الكريم وبحثت بالمنتدى ولم اجد سوا 3 مواضيع وجميعها لك استاذي 
وهي توصيات على عملتين 
وهذا الموضوع الثالث

----------


## alomisi

هذه المشاركة كتبت في تاريخ 1_7_2010 ركزوووووووا على الدقة في هدف نجمت السار  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   

> باذن الله اخي سنناقش الموضوع  سيناريووووووووووووووووو خطيررررررررر احذر فية اخواني في المنتدى تفارقت النجمات  على شارت الشهري والنجمة تقول هناك طيران  لليورو غير طبيعي اليكم الشارت انا متاكد ان هناك  صعود قوي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد لكن متى نراقب

----------


## alomisi

> لم اجد الموضوع اخي الكريم وبحثت بالمنتدى ولم اجد سوا 3 مواضيع وجميعها لك استاذي 
> وهي توصيات على عملتين  وهذا الموضوع الثالث

 اوكي ستجد شرح في الصفحة رقم 19 شرح مفصل اقرائة مرة ومرتين اذا ما فهمت انا مستعد اعيد الشرح في صفحة جديد واوضح من ذي قبل :Eh S(7):

----------


## fzfz1

شكراً اخي الكريم هذا المؤشر استخدمه في سوق الفلس وهو ممتاز في تحديد الاتجاه 
ولكن ماهي الاعدادات اللتي تسخدمها انت 
ولك الشكر

----------


## abodii212

:015:  :015:  
ما شاء الله 
من نجاحات الى نجاحات   بهذه  الاستراتيجية 
والمميز فيها انها تعطيك  الاتجااه القادم وتسبق كل المؤشرات  :016:  
ولكن يبقى دقة النظر لهذه النجمة والتمرس  عليها  هو  المهم

----------


## alomisi

الحمدلله الى الان خرجنا من ثلاث صفقات بربح وهي المجنون والفرنك والذهب ب 70 نقطة خظراء لكل صفقة ماعدا المجنون 67  وننتضر باقي اصفقات :015:   مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا ونتابع باقي الصفقات بكل ثقة ان شاء الله

----------


## abodii212

غريب   امر  الباوند     مع  ان  المتوقع   بعد مشيئة الله       ان  يهبط  بقوة  
فما  السبب  اخوي   
وما  نظرتك  له من خلال نجوم السار  لباقي الساعات

----------


## عبد الوهاب

ممكن سيدي الكريم توضح اشوي كيف تباعد النجمات أعطى اشارة على الباوند وماهي نقطة الدخول والاستوب والهدف
بالراحة على مخي تراه على قدي

----------


## أبوجوري

متابعين يا اخي ...

----------


## alomisi

انشاء الله عما قريب تتحقق  ارباح :18:  :Good:   باقي الصفقات وهي الاسترليني واليورو والياباني رغم انو صعدوااااااا قليلا :Yikes3:  لكن انا كنت عامل زي ماقلتلكم في بطني بطيخة صيفي وواثق 100000%من قوة  نجومي التي لا تكذب وبالتوفيق مع العلم ان  البيع من هنا لليورو والاسترليني ممتاز والله اعلم مجرد وجهت نظر لا اعاتب عليها

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك الى الاعلى هذا الشهر والله اعلم كل المؤشرات صعود وان حصل هبوط طفيف جدا لا يضر بالمسار وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

   شوفووووووووووووووووووة اليوم جميل وقمة في التدقيق والمسار نجمة السار لم تكذب معي قط :015:  :015:

----------


## عبد الوهاب

سيدي الكريم تحية لك
هل تستخدم المربعات كما في تشارت الفرنك للقياس التباعد

----------


## alomisi

لا اخي لا استعمل المربعات نجمة السار تحتاج ممارسة لاقتناص التباعد المستهدف وهو التباعد الكبير مع متابعة الافتراقات في باقي الفريمات ارجع للمشاركة رقم 19 واقرا الشرح الوافي هناك اذا لم تفهم اعد القرائة وانشاء الله تفهم وانا مستعد لاي استفسار

----------


## abodii212

الفرنك  ابداااع   ما شاء الله     
والدولار/ين   لاااحقه  على الطلووووع

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك ابداااع ما شاء الله  
> والدولار/ين لاااحقه على الطلووووع

   مشكورررر اخ عبود  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله والى الاهداف :Drive1:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك لصفقة الفرنك سوينق الى الان  +150 نقطة ربح والحمد لله وان شاء الله تتبعها صفقة الدولار ين باذن الله

----------


## abodii212

اخوي   انا  دخلت صفقة  الفرنك    
رأيك  اوااصل فيها         والا  كااافي   ال 100   اللي حققووها الى الان   لاني دخلت  متاخر  عن  دخولكم للصفقة

----------


## abanoub

بجد بجد بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي العزيز. الف مبروووك الأرباح. وطريقك أخضر دائماً ان شاء الله  :015:

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي انا دخلت صفقة الفرنك  
> رأيك اوااصل فيها والا كااافي ال 100 اللي حققووها الى الان لاني دخلت متاخر عن دخولكم للصفقة

 ياهلا اخ عبودي اظن تكتفي بال 100 نقطة ومبروووك عليك واخرج الان حتى نرى نجمة اليوم  لان هناك تاشيرة حمراء على الفرنك الاربع ساعات القادمة :Yikes3:  اخرج الان :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> بجد بجد بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي العزيز. الف مبروووك الأرباح. وطريقك أخضر دائماً ان شاء الله

  :Eh S(7): abanoub :Eh S(7):  ياهلا اااااااااااا بيك اخي تسلم يالغالي ولاتهون يالطيب عطرتنا بتوقيعك :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا اخ عبودي اظن تكتفي بال 100 نقطة ومبروووك عليك واخرج الان حتى نرى نجمة اليوم لان هناك تاشيرة حمراء على الفرنك الاربع ساعات القادمة اخرج الان

 مارئيك بتوقيت الخروج روووووووووووعة انضر كيف سقط الفرنك الان وهو كما توقعنا قبل قليل وزاد اكد الخبر نجمة السار لساعة بالتوفيق وخروج موفق :Good: وشاهد تحليق الدولار ين الساعات القادمة

----------


## hatem elsherief

متابع معاك يا وسام وعندي ليك اضافتين هيساعدوك جدا باذن الله  
بس الاول اتقن انا استراتيجيتك  
وان شاء الله نساعد بعض للامام

----------


## alomisi

> متابع معاك يا وسام وعندي ليك اضافتين هيساعدوك جدا باذن الله   بس الاول اتقن انا استراتيجيتك   وان شاء الله نساعد بعض للامام

 باذن الله خير ومشكووووووور اخ حاتم على تعاونك  ولاتهون يالغالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## abodii212

*والله  ياخي  انت  بالفعل  رااائع  ومبدع 
وانا  خرجت  على كلامك 
ومنتظرين مؤشر  والا  اي شئ يساعدنا   ويريح  عيوننا 
ونرجو  منك   مواصلة الابداع  لان  هذه النجوم  بالفعل     لااااتكذب   باذن الله*

----------


## 0Bid

طريقة اثبتت نجاحها وبقوة وجزاك الله خيرا على جهدك لكن يا اخي العزيز اذا امكن توضح كيفية ربط الفريمات مع بعضها يعني ماهو الفريم الاساسي لليتاجر في الربع ساعة ـ الساعةـ والاربع ساعات  ارجوا ان توضح لنا في الشارت ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

فعلا نجوم السار لا تكذب راح اعتمد عليها بعد تجربة جميع المؤشرات باعتقداي انها فاشلة ومتابع معاك ياستاذنا وبالتوفيق والى الامام

----------


## alomisi

> *والله ياخي انت بالفعل رااائع ومبدع*  *وانا خرجت على كلامك*  *ومنتظرين مؤشر والا اي شئ يساعدنا ويريح عيوننا*   *ونرجو منك مواصلة الابداع لان هذه النجوم بالفعل لااااتكذب باذن الله*

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخ عبود تسلم يالغالي ومبروووووووووك الارباخ وان شاء الله  مع النجوم الى الافضل باذن الله با النسبة للمؤشر ان شاء الله قريبا مع اني افضل ان يتقنو الشباب الطريقة كما هي بدون مؤشر لانو يوجد هناك افتراقات وهمية ولا تتربط بالوجهه باي صلة  اهم شي الربط بين النجوم في جميع الفريمات من الشهري الى الساعة :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> طريقة اثبتت نجاحها وبقوة وجزاك الله خيرا على جهدك لكن يا اخي العزيز اذا امكن توضح كيفية ربط الفريمات مع بعضها يعني ماهو الفريم الاساسي لليتاجر في الربع ساعة ـ الساعةـ والاربع ساعات ارجوا ان توضح لنا في الشارت ولك جزيل الشكر

   ياهلاااااااااااا بيك اخي بالنسبة الفريم الاساسي هو الشهري ثم الاسبوعي ثم اليومي هذة هي الفريمات الاساسية وكل فريم يحكم وقتة مثلا اذا افترقت نجوم السار على الاسبوعي وتقاربت على اليومي اعلم ان الوجهه الااسبوعية صعود لكن هذا اليوم الذي تقاربت فية اعلم ان هناك فية هبوط والفرصة هي الشراء هذا اليوم من تحت لان الاسبوعي صاعد وهكذا :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فعلا نجوم السار لا تكذب راح اعتمد عليها بعد تجربة جميع المؤشرات باعتقداي انها فاشلة ومتابع معاك ياستاذنا وبالتوفيق والى الامام

 ياهلا اخ سلطان ومتابعين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## النابلسي

> ياهلا اخ سلطان ومتابعين باذن الله

 
والله وانا خوك ما ني فاهم شي مع اني قرات الموضوع كذا مره بس مو فاهم التباعد كيف يصير  :Big Grin:  
خليني اتابع معكم والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## hatem elsherief

ممكن اضافه الدعوم والمقاومات كأداه مساعده فقط علي فريم الساعه والاربع ساعات  ولتأكيد وجهه نظرنا  
ارجو التعقيب من الاخ وسام

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله اخي سنناقش الموضوع  سيناريووووووووووووووووو خطيررررررررر احذر فية اخواني في المنتدى تفارقت النجمات  على شارت الشهري والنجمة تقول هناك طيران  لليورو غير طبيعي اليكم الشارت انا متاكد ان هناك  صعود قوي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد لكن متى نراقب

 كلام حلو اخ حاتم بس من خلال دراستي لنجوم اكتشقت انها اقوى من من الدعوم والمقاومات واعطيك مثال روععععععععة شاهد الاغلاق الشهري لليورو سلبي لكن نجوم السار قالت اليورو ايجابي وكان الكل يتوقع انها الهاوية :Yikes3:  لليورو الا انا :Boxing:  ونجوم السار وهاك الدليل الشارت في الاعلى

----------


## النابلسي

> ممكن اضافه الدعوم والمقاومات كأداه مساعده فقط علي فريم الساعه والاربع ساعات  ولتأكيد وجهه نظرنا  
> ارجو التعقيب من الاخ وسام

 اخي هيثم الدعم والمقاومه شيء مهم 
بس والله وجهت نظري البساطه افضل  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> اخي هيثم الدعم والمقاومه شيء مهم 
> بس والله وجهت نظري البساطه افضل

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: ياسلااااااااااااااااام عليك اخي  والله فعلا انا لا اتكلف  في الدعوم والمقاومات الا الشهري والاسبوعي احياننا  وكل هذة الاهداف ببساطة كما قال الاخ و ومشكور  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة جميلة اخي لشراء لكن ضروري بعد عمل الصفقة متابعتها على اليومي ومتابعة التباعد بين نجوم السار على اليومي بالتوفيق

  لداخلين معي في صفقة الين من اول الاسبوع رغم الهبوط البسيط الذي حصل لاكن نحن واثقين :Wink Smile:  :013:  :013:  :013:   من نجمتنا وللمتابعة :Drive1:

----------


## hatem elsherief

> كلام حلو اخ حاتم بس من خلال دراستي لنجوم اكتشقت انها اقوى من من الدعوم والمقاومات واعطيك مثال روععععععععة شاهد الاغلاق الشهري لليورو سلبي لكن نجوم السار قالت اليورو ايجابي وكان الكل يتوقع انها الهاوية لليورو الا انا ونجوم السار وهاك الدليل الشارت في الاعلى

  

> اخي هيثم الدعم والمقاومه شيء مهم 
> بس والله وجهت نظري البساطه افضل

 
خلاص يا جماعه ولا يهمكم  
خلاص نعتمد علي ربنا ثم نجمات السار   
انا بس اطلب من الاخ وسام يوضحلي بس فرصه بيع او شراء سابقه بالتوضيح علي اكتر من فريم  
وسأكون شاكر له   
تحياتي

----------


## النابلسي

> خلاص يا جماعه ولا يهمكم  
> خلاص نعتمد علي ربنا ثم نجمات السار   
> انا بس اطلب من الاخ وسام يوضحلي بس فرصه بيع او شراء سابقه بالتوضيح علي اكتر من فريم  
> وسأكون شاكر له   
> تحياتي

 انا معك والله اخي لانه صعبه شوي ولازمنا تعب وتوضيح اكثر 
عموما حاخدلي جوله على الانترنت افهم فيها وارجعلكم ان شاء الله

----------


## النابلسي

> كلام حلو اخ حاتم بس من خلال دراستي لنجوم اكتشقت انها اقوى من من الدعوم والمقاومات واعطيك مثال روععععععععة شاهد الاغلاق الشهري لليورو سلبي لكن نجوم السار قالت اليورو ايجابي وكان الكل يتوقع انها الهاوية لليورو الا انا ونجوم السار وهاك الدليل الشارت في الاعلى

 اخي ولا عليك امر ممكن اشويه مراجع حتى لو بالانجليزي مش مشكله

----------


## النابلسي

> ياسلااااااااااااااااام عليك اخي  والله فعلا انا لا اتكلف  في الدعوم والمقاومات الا الشهري والاسبوعي احياننا  وكل هذة الاهداف ببساطة كما قال الاخ و ومشكور

 اخي عندي هنا 3 نجوم سار  
بالنسبه لي لو كنت عند النجمه 2 كنت راح اشتري لان في تباعد بينها وبين رقم 1
وكانت راح تنزل فوق ال 400 نقطة ؟؟؟ 
انا متاكد ان رقم 3 كانت بعيده وواضحه اكثر من رقم 2  
وهذه اتوقع انها مسؤاله اغلبيه الناس مو عارف احدد البعد المناسب

----------


## nohair

أخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك  
ولكن كيف أضع نجوم السار على الشارت ؟؟ هل هو موجود في نفس الميتاتريدر؟؟ 
اتمنى الرد منك وشكرا ,, :Eh S(7):

----------


## النابلسي

> أخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك  
> ولكن كيف أضع نجوم السار على الشارت ؟؟ هل هو موجود في نفس الميتاتريدر؟؟ 
> اتمنى الرد منك وشكرا ,,

 نعم اخي مؤشر موجود في الميتا تيرد

----------


## khaliltag

جزاكم الله خير  
انا حابب اشارك معاكم في الموضوع  
يا ريت لو حد ممكن يوضح اي عملات شغالين عليها 
انا ملاحظ 
المجنون والدولار ين والكيبل 
؟
هل فيه تاني  
ولو امكن اخر توصية او فرصة قائمة

----------


## alomisi

> أخي الكريم .. بارك الله فيك  
> ولكن كيف أضع نجوم السار على الشارت ؟؟ هل هو موجود في نفس الميتاتريدر؟؟ 
> اتمنى الرد منك وشكرا ,,

  ياهلاااااااااااااااااا بيك اخي في الورشة وانشاء الله تستفيد :Eh S(7):   واشكر الاخ على الرد كثيررررررررا لاني كنت مشغول :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> جزاكم الله خير  
> انا حابب اشارك معاكم في الموضوع  
> يا ريت لو حد ممكن يوضح اي عملات شغالين عليها 
> انا ملاحظ 
> المجنون والدولار ين والكيبل 
> ؟
> هل فيه تاني  
> ولو امكن اخر توصية او فرصة قائمة

 ياهلااااااااااااا بيك اخي :Eh S(7):  الجايا كثير باذن الله واظن الين مكان حلو لشراء ولو تنتضر  ينزل شوي الان الين 85.97  عاد يكون افضل الى ان تظهر نجمة السار ليوم غد مع انو باذن الله صاعد صاعد :Good:

----------


## abodii212

> ياهلااااااااااااا بيك اخي الجايا كثير باذن الله واظن الين مكان حلو لشراء ولو تنتضر  ينزل شوي الان الين 85.97  عاد يكون افضل الى ان تظهر نجمة السار ليوم غد مع انو باذن الله صاعد صاعد

 وصل للسعر  المحدد     وتم  الدخول   الان 
لانني  خرجت   منه  مع ارباح  الفرنك   حيث   المحصلة  مكسب والحمد  لله :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

فرصةقوووووووووووووية جدا جدا يا شباب للعيون الساهرة شراء والي يريد يشتري من تحت شوي هو وحضة هذا اذا  صح قليل من النزول 
لكني افضل الان باالتوفيق

----------


## abodii212

توكلنا   على  الله  
ودخلنا      ..مانستغني والله  من هالصيدات :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصةقوووووووووووووية جدا جدا يا شباب للعيون الساهرة شراء والي يريد يشتري من تحت شوي هو وحضة هذا اذا صح قليل من النزول 
> لكني افضل الان باالتوفيق

  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وينكم ياشباب الحمدلله تم الخروج بربح جيد جدا واكثر +100 نقطة وتحققت الفرصة اقوية كما وجهتنا نجمتنا المفضلة   على الله يكون الشباب خرجو بربح بالتوفيق :18:

----------


## abodii212

:015:  :015:  
ما شاء الله 
وااااااااااااااصل صيداااااااااااااتك :Ongue:  :Ongue:  
انا  خرجت  متاخر على  74    :Doh:   الحمد  لله 
لاتنساااانا  من  هالنجوم   ....   الله   يجزاك  خير.... ويزيدك من فضله.... وعلمه

----------


## alomisi

> ما شاء الله 
> وااااااااااااااصل صيداااااااااااااتك 
> انا خرجت متاخر على 74  الحمد لله 
> لاتنساااانا من هالنجوم .... الله يجزاك خير.... ويزيدك من فضله.... وعلمه

 مبرووووووووووووك اخ عبود :Good: بيقولوااااااااا الى المليون ايش رايك احنا نقول الى المليار :013:  :013:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ان شاء الله مافي شي مستحيل لاتنسى صفقة الين انشاء الله والله متوقع منها وجبة دسمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس في بداية الافتتاح للاسبوع القادم هي والفرنك جهز شوكتك بس  :012:  :013:

----------


## alomisi

الساعة الجديدة على اليورو تقول نجمة السار النصف الاول قليل من الصعود والنصف الثاني هبوووووووووووط بالتوفيق :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## alomisi

ركزووووووووووو ياشباب سنقرر الصعود او الهبوط لليوروعند انقضاء النصف ساعة الاولى وضهور السار لنصف ساعة الاخيرة :Good:

----------


## medoram

بارك الله فيك ووفقك و جميع الاعضاء 
واااااااااصل

----------


## ((محمد))

بالتوفيق يابطل 
لاحظت فيه تطور كبير في الفرص
واصطياد نقاط كثير وبوضوح تام

----------


## alomisi

شوفووووووووووووووووووووا الدقة في تحديد الاتجاة خطوة خطوة وساعة ساعة ههههههه تم الصعود في النصف ساعة الاولى الان تقترب النصف ساعة الاولى من الانتهاء جاء الان دور السار لنصف ساعة الاخيرة :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Good:  :Doh:  ايش التحديد الدقيق لنجمات السار بالتوفيق نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

نراقب

----------


## alomisi

> الساعة الجديدة على اليورو تقول نجمة السار النصف الاول قليل من الصعود والنصف الثاني هبوووووووووووط بالتوفيق

 تم الصعود في النصف ساعة الاخيرة والان ها هو يتحقق النصف الاخرررررررررررررررررر  زي ما رسمنا :Good:  :Doh:  :Good:  :Doh:  :Good:  :18:  يسلمووووووووو يالنجمات

----------


## alomisi

وبعد دراسة نفسية لحالة الموضوع :No3:  يضطر اخوكم وسام لأعتزال عن الموضوع حتى اشعار اخر وسنكون من المتابعين معكم ان شاء الله لانو خايف على   دماغة يظرب فيوز لانو شايف 400 مشاركة 90% تقريبا وسام بيكلم نفسة واشكر الاخ عبود المشجع الملتزم على المنصة ان خايف اوصل الصفحة 30 واظرب فيوز :18:  :18:  :18:  بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## limo_trader

للمتابعه

----------


## عبد الوهاب

يا اخي ممكن توضح وضع الباوند الان نهاية الاسبوع
في بداية الاسبوع قلت الباوند على الاسبوعي هبوط
قلنا : افريم كبير ويحتاج وقت
قلت: وعلى اليومي هبوط
وعينك ما اتشوف الا النور
الباوند جنن العالم
وين الهبوط يعمنا

----------


## limo_trader

ارجوك ان تكمل اخى وسام

----------


## abodii212

متاااااااااابعين معاااك 
وياااااااااااجبل  مايهزك   ريح 
اخوي  وسام    احنا  الحمد  لله   بنربح معاااك     فوواااااااصل  ولايهمك   احد 
لانها  والله   استراتيجية  مدمرة  كاسحة لكل الاستراتيجيات  لا  وتسبقهم بالتوقع باذن الله 
وانا حاولت اتمرس عليها بفترة غيابك  لكن النتائج :No3:  :No3:

----------


## alomisi

> يا اخي ممكن توضح وضع الباوند الان نهاية الاسبوع
> في بداية الاسبوع قلت الباوند على الاسبوعي هبوط
> قلنا : افريم كبير ويحتاج وقت
> قلت: وعلى اليومي هبوط
> وعينك ما اتشوف الا النور
> الباوند جنن العالم
> وين الهبوط يعمنا

  :Eh S(7):  ملاحظة حلوة طيب وينك من زمان ادخل وناقشني ياخي طيب ان من يوم جبت الست توصيات والي من ظمنها الباوند انت عارف والحمدلله حققنا في الذهب بحدود 70 نقطة الفرنك 150 نقطة والمجنون  في ذلك اليوم 70 نقطة صبرت عليه يومين جابت 150 نقطة الدولار كندي خرجت من اليوم  بربح 80 نقطة  اجمالي الربح  520 نقطة والحمدلله انا معاك مؤشر السار على الباوند يؤشر للهبوط   ونا لسى الصفقة معاي بيع ومتفائل جدااااااااااااااا لان النجوم على الاسبوعي بدات بالافتراق وما سيؤكد كلامي الاسبوع القادم  باذن الله اهم حاجة الشباب يتفاعل معي وانشاء الله نخرج بحلول لمثل هذة الثغرات وبعدين ست توصيات عايزهم ياخ عبد الوهاب كلهم يطلعواااااا فل ابشن يعطيك العافية اخ عبد الوهاب :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> متاااااااااابعين معاااك 
> وياااااااااااجبل مايهزك ريح 
> اخوي وسام احنا الحمد لله بنربح معاااك فوواااااااصل ولايهمك احد 
> لانها والله استراتيجية مدمرة كاسحة لكل الاستراتيجيات لا وتسبقهم بالتوقع باذن الله 
> وانا حاولت اتمرس عليها بفترة غيابك لكن النتائج

 ولاتقلق ياشيخ اي حاجة مافهمتا من التباعد والتقارب بين النجمات او كانت عقبة لفهم الطريقة قووووووووووول وان اجيبك :Good:

----------


## abodii212

> لاتنسى صفقة الين انشاء الله والله متوقع منها وجبة دسمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس في بداية الافتتاح للاسبوع القادم هي والفرنك جهز شوكتك بس

 
باقي  لنا  ان شاء الله   هالصفقتين لانهم  خالفو  هالاسبوع

----------


## عبد الوهاب

يا سيدي الكريم الباوند جنني 
انا عارف حركات طرد من السوق
وصرت اضارب معاه يومي
فاتحملني يا أخي
تعرف اليوم وصل لفايبوناشي 0.687
على اطار اسبوعييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
وهذه كانت كفيلة برده مئات النقاط لتحت
الا انه مازال مصر على الفوق
جننننننننييييييييييييييييي
الان بقيت النقطة الاخيرة 1.6090
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abodii212

عند ظهور نجمة الساعة  8   متباعدة مثلا  وكان الاتجاه  صاعد لها 
فهل  الساعة  8     سيحصل  نزول  ام  الساعة  9  (باذن الله)

----------


## alomisi

> يا سيدي الكريم الباوند جنني 
> انا عارف حركات طرد من السوق
> وصرت اضارب معاه يومي
> فاتحملني يا أخي
> تعرف اليوم وصل لفايبوناشي 0.687
> على اطار اسبوعييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> وهذه كانت كفيلة برده مئات النقاط لتحت
> الا انه مازال مصر على الفوق
> جننننننننييييييييييييييييي
> ...

   نجوم السار على الاسبوعي افترقت  وباذن الله افتراق الاسبوع القادم يدية في دماغة    ويطير منو حرف ويصيرBP  بس هههههههههههههههه  اهم حاجة انت معزوم بجد على وجبة  حلوة بداية الاسبوع الجاي على الين والفرنك لاتنسى الدعوة بتاعك مع الاخ عبود :Big Grin:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abodii212

هههههههه :Big Grin: هههههههه :Big Grin:  
يابشمهندس   وساااااااام             USD/CAD     الى  الان   وكل  لحظة  هااي  جديد 
كانه يقول   ليه  تخرجو  :Doh:        ونجماات السار  تقول   شراااء   قوي قوي

----------


## alomisi

> باقي لنا ان شاء الله هالصفقتين لانهم خالفو هالاسبوع

   باذن الله خير والجاي اكبر واكبر واقولها بصراحة وخلونا اخوان وبجد اقول هذة العبارة اي واحد خسر عن طريق توصياتي يقولي كم نقطة ويحسبهم دين وانا مستعد اجيب لة صفقات تعوضة وتزيدة بس لاينسى الصفقات الرابحة  :Good:  بس خلوها من باب المتابعة والدعابة مش الاقي واحد بعد يومين في مطار صنعاء  :Yikes3: جاي يتقضى ديون من وسام هههههههههههه انشاء الله سترون مع الايام اسرار فعلا من نجوم السار بالتوفيق

----------


## mohamed01035

* طيب اعمل فيك ايه بالظبط حيرنى موضوعك وبعد قراءة الصفحات كلها حاسس ان لسة فيه لغز . معلش هتعبك معايا وكويس اننا هنكون فى اجازة سوق هغلبك كتير بس علشان الطريقة ممتازة يبقى لازم اسئلتها تكتر  عموما ان شاء الله الليلة راح اطرح مشاركة فيها اسئلة كتير واستفسارات وبعض الملاحظات والمقترحات  متزعلش بقى الجد جد  . تقبل مرورى اخوك محمد*

----------


## رحمون

بارك الله فيك اخي   وفعلا كنا نضع نجوم السار ولا ندري كيف نستفيد منها  .. بوركت جهودك

----------


## alomisi

> * طيب اعمل فيك ايه بالظبط حيرنى موضوعك وبعد قراءة الصفحات كلها حاسس ان لسة فيه لغز . معلش هتعبك معايا وكويس اننا هنكون فى اجازة سوق هغلبك كتير بس علشان الطريقة ممتازة يبقى لازم اسئلتها تكتر  عموما ان شاء الله الليلة راح اطرح مشاركة فيها اسئلة كتير واستفسارات وبعض الملاحظات والمقترحات  متزعلش بقى الجد جد  . تقبل مرورى اخوك محمد*

  :Good:  ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اخ محمد شخصك الكريم هو المطلوب ايوة كلام زي كذا يفتح النفس :Good:  ويخلي الواحد يحس فعلا انو يقدر يخدم اخوانة واي استفسار حطوةةة وبالتفصيل الممل وانا مستعد والله فية شباب بيظن ان المسالة معقدة لاوالله ابسط منما تتصوروووووووووووو بكثير انا مش من النوع  الي يتفشخر ويقول لا انا عامل مؤشرات ودارس مراجع ونسب معينة ونسب واواواواواواواوا يخليك تدربك  :No3: لا بالعكس اخوكم دخل  هذا الصرح مبتدى ولا ادري كيف اشكر من قامو علية وايظا اعضائة المميزين الذين استفدنا منهم الكثير الخلاصة الطريقة سهلة جدا جدا واقول ابسط مما بتتخيلواااااااااااا  بس اخوكم محتاج شباب بجانبي لاتقان الطريقة واوعدكم وعد مش اي وعد وعد اخوة مانشوف خسارة  :Yikes3: ونشعبط بالنقاط في  جميع الفريمات  :18: المهم اي استفسار انا مستعد معا اني مشغول شوي لو تاخر الرد مابيتاخر اكثر من نصف يوم باذن الله اذا لم اكن متواجد واعرفوا ان صدري واسع جدا جدا :013:  جدا لاي استفسار من الاخوة مرة ومرتين وثلاث واربع وخمس.................... الخ  بالنسبة للاخوة المشاهدين  للمواضيع والمتدركين بين الاستراتيجيات اظن باذن الله ستكون المحطة الاخيرة لكم على هذا الموضوع اهم حاجة شاركونا باستفسار اوراي قد يفيدنا جميعا وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك اخي وفعلا كنا نضع نجوم السار ولا ندري كيف نستفيد منها .. بوركت جهودك

  :Eh S(7):  ياهلاااااااااا فيك اخ رحمون انشاء الله نعيد الشرح للاخوة لكن قبل هذا حاول كمقدمة تتمعن في الشرح الي في المشاركة رقم 19  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رحمون

> ياهلاااااااااا فيك اخ رحمون انشاء الله نعيد الشرح للاخوة لكن قبل هذا حاول كمقدمة تتمعن في الشرح الي في المشاركة رقم 19

 
بارك المولى فيك اخي العميسي  هل تقصد  المشاركة 19  أم  الصفحة  19   :Emoticon1:

----------


## jambasha

والله ورشة محترمة جدا وطريقة فعالة و مع الاخ وسام اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس بهذه الصعوبة  
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك امين يا رب العالمين  
حفظك الله وسلمك من كل شر او حسد 
متابع معك و بشدة  
اخوك احمد

----------


## elecom1981

هل ما زلت تتوقع هبوط للكيبل الاسبوع القادم؟ ما هو الهدف؟ و ما هي اعلى نقطة يمكن ان يصلها؟

----------


## abodii212

*اخوي  وسام     والكلام  لجميع  عشاق  الاستراتيجية 
ايش رايكم   نفتح حساب ديمو   لمتابعة  الفرص      ..... وانا  متوقع  ان شاء الله   انها  راح  تبهر الجميع....ومن اجل زيادة  اصطياد  الازواج  على جميع الفريمات الممكنة*

----------


## abodii212

بالنسبة   لي     فأنا  والحمد لله  واثق من نجاح  فرصها   بمشيئة الله 
وكنت ادخل على حسابي  الحقيقي           وداااايم   كسبان  والحمد لله 
مع ان صفقة  الدولار ين   والكيبل   ماعطو   كثير    لكن الاسبوع القادم  اجمل  ان شاء المولى

----------


## alomisi

> بارك المولى فيك اخي العميسي هل تقصد المشاركة 19 أم الصفحة 19

  :Eh S(7): رحمون اخي العفو منك الصفحة 19

----------


## alomisi

> والله ورشة محترمة جدا وطريقة فعالة و مع الاخ وسام اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس بهذه الصعوبة  
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك امين يا رب العالمين  
> حفظك الله وسلمك من كل شر او حسد 
> متابع معك و بشدة  
> اخوك احمد

  ياهلااااااااااااا فيك اخ  وعطرتنا بقدومك تسلم وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> هل ما زلت تتوقع هبوط للكيبل الاسبوع القادم؟ ما هو الهدف؟ و ما هي اعلى نقطة يمكن ان يصلها؟

 انشاء الله عند ضهور نجمة السار للاسبوع الجديد في بداية الافتتاح ساكون متواجد ونرفق النشرة الموجزة لتحرك الكيبل وباقي العملات المستهدفة باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> *اخوي وسام والكلام لجميع عشاق الاستراتيجية*   *ايش رايكم نفتح حساب ديمو لمتابعة الفرص ..... وانا متوقع ان شاء الله انها راح تبهر الجميع....ومن اجل زيادة اصطياد الازواج على جميع الفريمات الممكنة*

 كلاااااااااام جميل اخ عبودي حتى يرى الشباب مدى قوة الاستراتيجة ويقتنع كل من الشباب حسب  تقييمة للاستراتيجية  لكي يدخل كل اخ بقناعة حساب الديمو يعتمد  وسنضع الاخ عبود يتابع الارباح اليومية والخسائر لا سمح الله ويضعها في توقيعة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohamed01035

* شجعنى ردك جدا جدا ويسعدنى اقولك ( على نفسها جنت نجمة السار )  بص بقى حبيبى انا همسك معاك زوج واحد وهسألك عن شوية نقط ومطلوب منك الرد نقطة نقطة علشان امخمخ معاك ونقدر ان شاء الرحمن لو كل واحد طبق زى ما هنطبق كدة وكونا فريق من 15 واحد ل 15 زوج يبقى فضل ونعمة . استعد بقى واربط معايا احزمة الاقلاع 
1 - هفتح معاك زوج الاسترالى دولار وعلى منصة دى دى ومطلوب منك اولا يا غالى تظبط معانا المنصة اللى تحب اننا كلنا نتحد عليها وهفتح معاك شارت اسبوعى ويومى واربع ساعات والساعة والنص ولو عاوز الربع كمان اوكى
2- هنضيف بربوليك سار على كل الفريمات  غنى فاحش بقى 
3 - اللى بعد كدة بقى ياريت توضحه وانا هكون معاك وحدة بوحدة لانى بحب الزوج ده جدا 
4 - شاكر جدا جدا لسعة صدرك وانتظر منى مزيد من الاستفسارات .
5 - اتمنى كل عضو هنا يقرأ الموضوع يسأل بس ياريت نخلى السؤال مترتب صح فى كتابته علشان يقدر كل واحد يفهمه والاجابة تكون بردو سهلة مبسطة علشان الكل يفهمها وبكدة نوصل للعلم والمعرفة مع بعض . تقبل مرورى . اخوك محمد*

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

*أخي* *وسام 
اقترح أن تضع مؤشر لمستويات قوية تدمجها مع طريقتك حتى يكون الدخول من مناطق مطمئنة. 
وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## alomisi

> * شجعنى ردك جدا جدا ويسعدنى اقولك ( على نفسها جنت نجمة السار )  بص بقى حبيبى انا همسك معاك زوج واحد وهسألك عن شوية نقط ومطلوب منك الرد نقطة نقطة علشان امخمخ معاك ونقدر ان شاء الرحمن لو كل واحد طبق زى ما هنطبق كدة وكونا فريق من 15 واحد ل 15 زوج يبقى فضل ونعمة . استعد بقى واربط معايا احزمة الاقلاع*  *1 - هفتح معاك زوج الاسترالى دولار وعلى منصة دى دى ومطلوب منك اولا يا غالى تظبط معانا المنصة اللى تحب اننا كلنا نتحد عليها وهفتح معاك شارت اسبوعى ويومى واربع ساعات والساعة والنص ولو عاوز الربع كمان اوكى* *2- هنضيف بربوليك سار على كل الفريمات  غنى فاحش بقى*  *3 - اللى بعد كدة بقى ياريت توضحه وانا هكون معاك وحدة بوحدة لانى بحب الزوج ده جدا*  *4 - شاكر جدا جدا لسعة صدرك وانتظر منى مزيد من الاستفسارات .* *5 - اتمنى كل عضو هنا يقرأ الموضوع يسأل بس ياريت نخلى السؤال مترتب صح فى كتابته علشان يقدر كل واحد يفهمه والاجابة تكون بردو سهلة مبسطة علشان الكل يفهمها وبكدة نوصل للعلم والمعرفة مع بعض . تقبل مرورى . اخوك محمد*

 متابع معاك  وجاهزين للافتتاح  ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> *أخي* *وسام*  *اقترح أن تضع مؤشر لمستويات قوية تدمجها مع طريقتك حتى يكون الدخول من مناطق مطمئنة.*  *وبالتوفيق للجميع*

  ياهلا فيك اخ فيصل  اقتراح جميل وبعد اقتراح الا فيصل  نعتمد مؤشر الاخ  جمال بسيس لدعوم والمقاومات  وخطوط الترند جميل جدا  وسنشرح فيما يعتمد فية على المؤسر مع ان بعض الحلات تصدق فيها نجمة السار اكثر من قوة الدعم والمقاومة ونتابع بس ارجو من الشباب واحدة وحدة علشان مانتلخبطش :Good:

----------


## alomisi

قبل اي حاجة ان عاوز من الشباب المتواجدين الليلة يفتوح 3 ازواج مهمة جدا ويجهزوا الشوكات والسكاكين علشان باذن الله باذن الله وبعد ضهور نجمة السار للاسبوع الجديد سيكون هناك وليمة دسمة وسنتابع الثلاثة الازواج على ثلاثة فريمات وهي الاسبوعي ولن نحتاجة الاعند الافتتاح والاهم وهو اليومي والاربع ساعات لتحديد الاهداف اللحضية وقد نتابع الساعة ومن يسهر معنا اليوم سيجد الخير الكثير باذن الله وكما سبق وقلنا  تحميل مؤشر الاخ جمال بسيس ومؤشر نجمة السار بالاعدادات الافتراضية بس يخلي لون النجوم احمر ويعد من فوق ويختار الخط الثالث علشان نجوم السار تكون واضحة ويكون الافتراق ولضح اما الازواج فهي الين في المقدمة واليورو والاسترليني :Good:

----------


## mohamed01035

* حبيبى وسام بعد التحية والدهشة اللى هيا  من من نجوم سار الشقية  هبعتلك الأسئلة ديا 
1 - نقاط سار معروف انها يا اما ترند صاعد او هابط والنجوم بتتغير لما بتضربها الشمعة فى الاتجاهين طيب انتى بتتصرف مع النجوم دى بمجرد ظهورها ولا بتنتظر بعد كام نجمة ؟ 
2 - هنفرض انى فاتح الكمبيوتر والمنصة على فريم الأربع ساعات وعندى 3 نجمات فى اتجاه صاعد ولقيت مع ظهور الرابعة حصل تباعد طيب الحالة دى اعتقد ومن مدى فهمى للموضوع ان هيحصل هبوط طيب الهبوط ده مع الشمعة الرابعة دى ولا مع الشمعة اللى هتكون بعدها ؟
3 - بعتذر لو كنت طولت عليك وفى انتظار الرد حتى يتم الفهم او الرجوع بسؤال جديد  تقبل مرورى*

----------


## alomisi

> * حبيبى وسام بعد التحية والدهشة اللى هيا  من من نجوم سار الشقية  هبعتلك الأسئلة ديا*  *1 - نقاط سار معروف انها يا اما ترند صاعد او هابط والنجوم بتتغير لما بتضربها الشمعة فى الاتجاهين طيب انتى بتتصرف مع النجوم دى بمجرد ظهورها ولا بتنتظر بعد كام نجمة ؟*  *2 - هنفرض انى فاتح الكمبيوتر والمنصة على فريم الأربع ساعات وعندى 3 نجمات فى اتجاه صاعد ولقيت مع ظهور الرابعة حصل تباعد طيب الحالة دى اعتقد ومن مدى فهمى للموضوع ان هيحصل هبوط طيب الهبوط ده مع الشمعة الرابعة دى ولا مع الشمعة اللى هتكون بعدها ؟* *3 - بعتذر لو كنت طولت عليك وفى انتظار الرد حتى يتم الفهم او الرجوع بسؤال جديد*   *تقبل مرورى*

  اولااااااااااااااااا مرحيب بالاخ محمد  الجواب الاول انا باتصرف مع الشمعة الى بتظهر من النجمة مباشرة وباستعين بالافتراق الى قبليها اذا كان الافتراق اكبر الاتجاة صحيح مية مية اذا كانت الافتراق اصغر بشوية يعني فية هناك شوية صعود وهكذا واستعين ايضا بالفريمات الاصغر بنفس الوقت  الجواب الاخر الهبوط بكون مع الشمعة الى ظهرت مع السار نفسها اعمل خط عمودي على السار  حتجيبلك الشمعة بتاعتها  اذا كانت السار بعيدة من الشمعة :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

سعر اليورو حاليا 1.3295 سعر الين حاليا 85.29  سعر الجنية حاليا 1.5967

----------


## alomisi

جابات لليورو والاسترليني الى الاعلى 20 نقطة لكل منهما من سعر الاغلاق بينما الين  العكس عشرين الى تحت  والله اعلم نتابع :Drive1:  :Good:

----------


## forex13

هلا اخي الوميزي ممكن توقعك للباوند هاد الاسبوع لاني شايف حدت تباعد بين النقاط اما النقطة الاخيرة تقاربت نوعا ما  
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخي الوميزي ممكن توقعك للباوند هاد الاسبوع لاني شايف حدت تباعد بين النقاط اما النقطة الاخيرة تقاربت نوعا ما  
> تحياتي

  :Eh S(7): ياهلااااااااااا فيك اخي اولا اسمي  وسام العميسي  بالنسية للباوند 10 دقايق وانشاء الله توضح معانا نجمة السار بالشكل المطلوب ونحدد الوجهة :Eh S(7):

----------


## forex13

اسف والله اخي وسام بس انا اللي عرفته بس الاسم الظاهر 
الحين الافتتاح كما قلت مش واحد جابنا رقم مش عارف مين جابه  
الان ظهرت نقطة متقاربة اكتر مادا ترى فيها 
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

الباوند طلع سلبي 100% على الاسبوعي واذا ارتفع قليل هواهداف حلوة جدا للبيع انا سابيع من بعد قليل عند وصولة  منطقة 1.5990 واثق ياذن الله من الهبوط

----------


## ابولو138

الاهداف كم  
وممكن تشوف النيوزلندي لو سمحت  nzdusd

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك بالمجنون

----------


## lasource

alomisi كيفك حبيبي ؟
متابع معاك

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم هدف البيع للباوند دولار اذا بعنا من5990

----------


## alomisi

الباوند ننتظر والبيع من فوق افضل انتظروووووووووووو

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن يصعد تقريبا

----------


## jambasha

> الباوند طلع سلبي 100% على الاسبوعي واذا ارتفع قليل هواهداف حلوة جدا للبيع انا سابيع من بعد قليل عند وصولة  منطقة 1.5990 واثق ياذن الله من الهبوط

 صباخ الخير وسام وعلى جميع الاخوة  
لاحظ تقارب النجوم للكيبل على فريم الساعة

----------


## عبد الوهاب

> صباخ الخير وسام وعلى جميع الاخوة  
> لاحظ تقارب النجوم للكيبل على فريم الساعة

  فريم الساعة أكيد اهدافه تكون قليلة فخذ  خذرك

----------


## النابلسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
متابع معكم ان شاء الله للتعلم

----------


## البدوي

اخي العميسي .. بارك الله في جهدك ووقتك وشرحك الجميل حول استخدام مؤشر السار 
عندي بعض الملاحظات وطرق المتاجرة بواسطة نجمة السار كنت قد قراتها في المنتدى وارجو سماع رايك بها : 
1- عدم المتاجرة عكس نجوم السار .( حيث نجوم السار تمثل الاتجاه - الترند).
2 - اذا كان ترند ( اتجاه فريم الاربع ساعات صاعد ( نجوم السار تحت الشموع \ السعر) نفتح فريم الساعة وعند ظهور اول نجمة سار صاعدة ندخل شراء.وهذه الطريقة مشابه او كما تقول رانيا وجدي بالنسبة لربط الفريمات فاذا كنت تتاجر على فريم الساعة  عليك بربطه بفريم الاربع ساعات 
3 - انا بشتغل على استراتيجية مشابهه تقول ( شارت لاين يقطع موفنج 8 على فريم الاربع ساعات وظهور نجمة سار تؤيد القطع  تكون مؤشر على الدخول بالصفقة) ما رأيك بها . 
وبارك الله فيك وفي وقتك وجهدك

----------


## jambasha

الموضوع محتاج يا جماعة ان نكون يد واحدة و ان شاء الله نوزع الشغل على الازواج والفريمات  
التعاون هو سر النجاح  
وانا جاهز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## reaper

نجوم السار هل لها اعدادات معينه ؟؟   
 لأن التطابق بين الفريمات صعب واغلبها متعاكسه اقرب مثال الفرنك شوفو الاربع ساعات والساعه

----------


## محمد دحروج

> نجوم السار هل لها اعدادات معينه ؟؟   
> لأن التطابق بين الفريمات صعب واغلبها متعاكسه اقرب مثال الفرنك شوفو الاربع ساعات والساعه

 اخي الكريم راجع المشاركة على صفحة 19 تجد الجواب الكافي
وباختصار الاختلاف طبيعي ويعطيك فكرة عن حركة السعر وضرور مراجعة الغريم الاصغر بعد ان يحدث التباعد بين اخر نجمتين 
مثال : اذا حدث التباعد على فريم الساعة واعطى اشارة شراء لا تدخل مباشرى بل اذهب الى فريم النصف ساعة اذا وجدت تباعد ايضا ستكون اشارة قوية وادخل مباشرة اما اذا وجدت تقارب على فريم النصف ساعة فانتظر اول نصف ساعة لان السعر سيهبط صم ادخل مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة لفريم النصف ساعة وهكذا اكون قد اصطدت السعر من اوله 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك

----------


## محمد دحروج

> اخي الكريم راجع المشاركة على صفحة 19 تجد الجواب الكافي
> وباختصار الاختلاف طبيعي ويعطيك فكرة عن حركة السعر وضرور مراجعة الغريم الاصغر بعد ان يحدث التباعد بين اخر نجمتين 
> مثال : اذا حدث التباعد على فريم الساعة واعطى اشارة شراء لا تدخل مباشرى بل اذهب الى فريم النصف ساعة اذا وجدت تباعد ايضا ستكون اشارة قوية وادخل مباشرة اما اذا وجدت تقارب على فريم النصف ساعة فانتظر اول نصف ساعة لان السعر سيهبط صم ادخل مع افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة لفريم النصف ساعة وهكذا اكون قد اصطدت السعر من اوله 
> ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك

 ارجو من الاستاذ العميسي ان يصحح لي اخطائي

----------


## alomisi

> الباوند طلع سلبي 100% على الاسبوعي واذا ارتفع قليل هواهداف حلوة جدا للبيع انا سابيع من بعد قليل عند وصولة منطقة 1.5990 واثق ياذن الله من الهبوط

 اعتذر من اخوواني لعدم المتابع تصدقون والله اخوكم من اخر مشاركة الى الان في الحجز :013:  :Yikes3:  :EEK!:  كفشت علينا مباحث امن الدولة واقسم بالله الى الان وصلت الفكة وان شاء الله نتابع معاكم حصل وخرجت في مقهى لان الكهرباء انطفت في المنزل وحصل بلاغ بمكالمة عبر الانترنت تهز بأمن....الخ والمهم الحمد لله على تحقق ارباح الاسترليني وفعلا ارتد تلك اليلة من اللنقطة المذكورة 159.95 والف مبروووووووك لكل من دخل الصفقة

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك الان بالباوند

----------


## alomisi

ومبرووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل شراء على الين الياباني لاني كنت في تلك الدقاءق اريد الظغط على  انزال شراء الين كما كنا مستعدين لة وكما سبق واستعددنا لة لكن سبقنا العسكري الى اطفاء الجهاز ومبرووووووووووووووك لمن دخل وخرج منة الين على ارباح واعتذر من الاخوة لعدم المواصلة في تلك الليلة واي استفسار انا متواجد وكل عام وجميع اعضاء هذالصرح بخير ورمضان مبارك

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك الان بالباوند

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

لا بأس عليك أخي
وجزيت كل خير

----------


## alomisi

> لا بأس عليك أخي وجزيت كل خير

 اخي فيصل هلا بيك وعطرتنا بحضورك اخي واعتذر منك لاني كتبت المشاركتين السابقتين ولم انتبة لمشاركتك لكن اخي الباوند الان لم تظهر نجمات السار بشي جديد وانشاء الله هناك خبر مهم جددا جدا جدا سوف يحرك السوق بشكل غير طبيعي وهو غدا عند افتتاح الاسواق الاميركة  لتوافق اعلان اخبار مهمة لقررات الفائدة واجتماع الكنجرس الامريكي فليكون الشباب على حذر ونلتقي في ذلك الوقت باذن الله الى الان مازال الباوند سلبي والله اعلم لكن افضل الانتضار الى وقت الافتتاح وبالتوفيق اخ فيصل سنكون على تواصل باذن الله وكل عام وانت بخير اخي الكريم

----------


## mohamed01035

* عندنا بالمصرى بيقولو كفارة 
ألف سلامة عليك ونورت مكانك تانى وبعدين المنتدى للجدعان أكيد فاهمنى يا وديع  بجد وحشتنا وبعدين ليك اسئلة بالجملة بس هسيبك النهاردة لانها اول ليلة فى رمضان واقولك كل سنة وانتا طيب ورمضان كريم عليك وعلينا وعلى كل أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب*

----------


## ((محمد))

شف اخي صاحب الموضوع افتتح حساب ديمو وتداول عليه على حسب الفرص التي تراه 
مدام كل هذه المكاسب واسدح الكشف عندنا OK
وشكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد دحروج

وينك يا استاذ العميسي ؟؟؟؟؟
والله خايف عليك ليكون الامن قبض عليك تاني!!!!!!
بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## jambasha

ان شاء الله تكون بخير يا وسام

----------


## alomisi

> *عندنا بالمصرى بيقولو كفارة*   *ألف سلامة عليك ونورت مكانك تانى وبعدين المنتدى للجدعان أكيد فاهمنى يا وديع  بجد وحشتنا وبعدين ليك اسئلة بالجملة بس هسيبك النهاردة لانها اول ليلة فى رمضان واقولك كل سنة وانتا طيب ورمضان كريم عليك وعلينا وعلى كل أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب*

   ياهلا فيك اخ محمد انا معاكم ان شاء الله الى الفجر واي اخ عندة استفسار انا مستعد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> شف اخي صاحب الموضوع افتتح حساب ديمو وتداول عليه على حسب الفرص التي تراه 
> مدام كل هذه المكاسب واسدح الكشف عندنا OK
> وشكرا

 ان شاء الله اخي وتسلم على الاقتراح باذن الله نسجل ديمووووووووو اهم حاجة هي يفهم الشباب الطريقة بالاول وبعدين نطبقها ديمو مع بعض :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> وينك يا استاذ العميسي ؟؟؟؟؟
> والله خايف عليك ليكون الامن قبض عليك تاني!!!!!!
> بالسلامة ان شاء الله

 الله يسترها معاك اخي محمد معاك اخي وانشاء الله متواصلين على طول انا رتبت اموري شوي من شان رمضان لانني لحقتة متاخر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولاتهون يالغالي :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله تكون بخير يا وسام

 الله يعطيك العافية  بخير والحمد لله وباذن  متفرغين معاكم وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

طبعا انوة ان الاربع ساعات المقبلة ايجابية للباوند هذا تقول نجمتنا للاربع ساعات المقبلة  :18:  :Doh:   نتابع واليورووووووووووووووووو كمان متاكد مليون بالمائة

----------


## alomisi

الافتراق كبيرررررررررررررر ياشباب الفرصتين ماكدتين جدا اليورووووووووو شراء    الاسترليني لشراء الان ياشباب

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم هدف الشراء للاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

خلوها 100 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## نوره

استاذي الكريم
بالنسبة للباوند هل تراه مناسبا للشراء من هذه الاسعار 15660 ام للهبوط بقيه
وماهي الفرص المتاحه حاليا
انا للامانه اشتريت اليورو ين عند 109.80
مارايك استاذي

----------


## forex13

هلا اخ وسام 
انا متابع معكم في الورشة 
وراح اهريك اسلئة هههههههه
اضحك معك  
ان شاء موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> استاذي الكريم
> بالنسبة للباوند هل تراه مناسبا للشراء من هذه الاسعار 15660 ام للهبوط بقيه
> وماهي الفرص المتاحه حاليا
> انا للامانه اشتريت اليورو ين عند 109.80
> مارايك استاذي

 ياهلاااااااا بالاخت نورة بالنسبة للاسترليني فرصة حلوة   على الاربع ساعات ونقطة الدعم النفسي لة 1.5520 اذا كسرها بشمعة اليوم فهو للبيع بدون شك باذن الله واما اليورو انا مشتري قبل ساعة من نفس السعر الى انتي اشتريتي بية لانني اشتري من حيتان في البلد فما بيرضو يبعو لنا بسعر الشاشة لانو سوق اليورو مطلوب فبنظطر نشتري باعلى من سعر الشاشة ب 80 او 100 نقطة لكن مادام الحيتان رافعين سعر الشراء فهناك ارتفاع لليورو باذن الله اهم حاجة خلي في حسبانك نقطة الدعم النفسي لليورو وهي 1.2720 اذا كسرها بيوم الى تحت فهو سلبي وللبيع وهذا مستيعد وان شاء الله يرتدوا هو والاسترليني من هنا باذن الله وبالتوفيق اخت نورة :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخ وسام 
> انا متابع معكم في الورشة 
> وراح اهريك اسلئة هههههههه
> اضحك معك  
> ان شاء موفقين

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومعاكم باذن الله الى الفجر :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

الى الاهداف باذن الله نجمة السار لاتكذب :Good:  :Drive1:  انا واثق مليووووووووون بالمائة من الصعود :013:  اذاحصل اي افتراق عكس مسارنا سوف انوة على طول خليكم متابعين :Big Grin:

----------


## نوره

توكلت على الله واخذت شراء  اليورو دولار ... كم الهدف المتوقع اخي الكريم

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

اتفق معاك بأن اليورو و الباوند في مناطق شراء و إن شاء الله راح نشوف قمم جديده
بالنسبه لي دخلت عليهم شراء و الرزق بيد الله سبحانه

----------


## alomisi

وين الشباب وين الاستفسارت لاتلوموني بعدين اشوف مشاركات كاتبين فيها الاخ وسام  :Mad Argue: محتكر والا والا....................الخ انا جاهز ليش مايجي واحد يقول  ايش السبب في الشراء والنجمات وضعها كيف والافترقت فين وغير وغير :Noco:

----------


## alomisi

> اتفق معاك بأن اليورو و الباوند في مناطق شراء و إن شاء الله راح نشوف قمم جديده
> بالنسبه لي دخلت عليهم شراء و الرزق بيد الله سبحانه

 ياهلااااااااااااا فيك  :Eh S(7):  Mr. Eng  :Eh S(7):  كلاااااااااام سليم من اخ لنظرتة مكان عندي يسلمواااااا بس باقي حاجة مهمة مهما كان احنا لانستبعد اي شي في الفوركس لازم نحط في دماغنا نقطتتن مهمتين في اليورو 1.2720 وفي الاسترليني 1.5520 اذا كسرهم احد الازواج بشمعة اليوم نعكس بيع وهذا مستبعد جدا بلاذن الله بس للحيطو وتسلم اخي وعطرتنا بقدوم توقيعك على صفحاتي وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب هناك فرص على هذا الزوج لا اعلم ماهو افتراق كبير جدااااااااااااااااا  الزوج للبيع باذن الله مضمونة باذن الله :Big Grin:

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> ياهلااااااااااااا فيك  Mr. Eng  كلاااااااااام سليم من اخ لنظرتة مكان عندي يسلمواااااا بس باقي حاجة مهمة مهما كان احنا لانستبعد اي شي في الفوركس لازم نحط في دماغنا نقطتتن مهمتين في اليورو 1.2720 وفي الاسترليني 1.5520 اذا كسرهم احد الازواج بشمعة اليوم نعكس بيع وهذا مستبعد جدا بلاذن الله بس للحيطو وتسلم اخي وعطرتنا بقدوم توقيعك على صفحاتي وبالتوفيق

 هلا بالغالي العميسي
أتمنى إني كتبت إسمك صح يالغالي و إذا غلط فالسموحه
أنا متابعه أول بأول حاليا و إن شاء الله أخطف 100 نقطه من كل زوج و أسكر الكمبيوتر  :Stick Out Tongue: 
حدي متفائل صح؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> هلا بالغالي العميسي
> أتمنى إني كتبت إسمك صح يالغالي و إذا غلط فالسموحه
> أنا متابعه أول بأول حاليا و إن شاء الله أخطف 100 نقطه من كل زوج و أسكر الكمبيوتر 
> حدي متفائل صح؟

  اسمي :016:  :Big Grin:  :Emoticon1:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  صح  ولاتهون اخي هههههههههههههه

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> اسمي صح ولاتهون اخي هههههههههههههه

  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> توكلت على الله واخذت شراء اليورو دولار ... كم الهدف المتوقع اخي الكريم

 بالتوفيق باذن الله الجو من دخل الصفقات يكون متابع الى  حين الخروج واذا اوصينا بها سوينق سننوة ومتابعين انا والشباب ماخذين والله 100000 يورو  باذن الله موفقين بس انا ما باخذ من شركة وساطة احنا والشباب الصرافين الي معي بنستلمها يد بيد باذن الله موفقين  :Good:

----------


## forex_pro1

اخى هل يورو ين اقرب للصعود ان شاء الله
ولا ممكن يهبط اكتر من كده @@@@@@@

----------


## alomisi

> اخى هل يورو ين اقرب للصعود ان شاء الله ولا ممكن يهبط اكتر من كده @@@@@@@

 فرصة حلوة جدا خي لشراء والله اعلم الافتراق واضح والهدف 80 نقطة بالتوفيق :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يعني هل تنصحني اشتري اليورو ين ومن اي سعر بارك الله فيك ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

مبارك عليكم الشهر رايك في المجنووون اخي الكريم

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يعني هل تنصحني اشتري اليورو ين ومن اي سعر بارك الله فيك ؟

 اليورو ين لشراء لكن انتظرني 15 دقيقة فقط لنؤكد العملية بنجمة السار لليوم الجديد :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> مبارك عليكم الشهر رايك في المجنووون اخي الكريم

 ياهلااااااااااا انتظر 15 دقيقة لنؤكد الشراء ان شاء الله او لا نؤكدة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله اخي الكريم ونحن معك موفق انشاءالله

----------


## Bo A7maD

تباعد السار دليل على قوة الترند

----------


## alomisi

> مبارك عليكم الشهر رايك في المجنووون اخي الكريم

 اعتقد اخي ان المجنون مازال سلبي على الاربع ساعات القادمة :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يعني هل تنصحني اشتري اليورو ين ومن اي سعر بارك الله فيك ؟

   اليوروووووووو ين ايجابي على الاربع ساعات القادمة واعتقد باذن الله فرصة لشراء حلوة :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

للاسف اليورو ين والدولار ين  عكسوا الاتجاه  :Frown:

----------


## Bo A7maD

انا شايف اليورو ين نزل هل نشتري الان او سوف يهبط اكثر ؟ ماذا تنصحنا اخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اليورو ين يعني نشري من هذا الاسعااار وكم الاستووووب

----------


## alomisi

> للاسف اليورو ين والدولار ين عكسوا الاتجاه

 لاتستعجلووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب :Doh:  اذا كان هناك هبوط هو فرصة لتعزيز وبالتوفيق :013:

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو ين يعني نشري من هذا الاسعااار وكم الاستووووب

  نعم من هنااااااااااااااااااااااا اللاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 108.85 :Good:

----------


## نوره

عززنا وعلى بركة الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم انا اضن اليورو ين متجه إلى 108.50 أحتمال جدا وارد فهل ننتظر افضل او نقوم بالشراء من الان

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم انا اضن اليورو ين متجه إلى 108.50 أحتمال جدا وارد فهل ننتظر افضل او نقوم بالشراء من الان

 اذا كنت متاكد انتظر كل شي وارد في هذا السوق بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

لا يا أخي الكريم مو متأكد لان ماعندي خبره بالفوركس واعتمادي على الله ثم عليك  :Regular Smile:  وتم تفعيل الصفقه شريت من 109.55 ولكن اين اضع الهدف كم نقطه ؟

----------


## alomisi

> لا يا أخي الكريم مو متأكد لان ماعندي خبره بالفوركس واعتمادي على الله ثم عليك  وتم تفعيل الصفقه شريت من 109.55 ولكن اين اضع الهدف كم نقطه ؟

 ان شاء الله ارباح باذن الله اول هدف 109.99 :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اشمعنى 99  :Regular Smile:  عموما تم وضع الهدف وانشالله الله يكتب الذي به الخير ويوفقك ويوفق الجميع انشاءالله بهالصفقه والله يجزاك خير بهالشهر الفضيل

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

لم احلل الزوج 
و لكني دخلت معك و عالحقيقي لثقتي المتناهيه في رأيك  :Regular Smile:  
دخلت و هدفي 109.99 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

و هذا لتطمئن قلوبكم 
كمان فرصة عاليورو بتقولكم اشتروني 
و اليورو ابو اليورو ين 
الشارت مرفق

----------


## alomisi

> و هذا لتطمئن قلوبكم 
> كمان فرصة عاليورو بتقولكم اشتروني 
> و اليورو ابو اليورو ين 
> الشارت مرفق

 ياسلاااااااااااام عليك اخي محمد بالتوفيق نتابع  :Drive1:  :Good:

----------


## ((محمد))

> و هذا لتطمئن قلوبكم 
> كمان فرصة عاليورو بتقولكم اشتروني 
> و اليورو ابو اليورو ين 
> الشارت مرفق

 ماتتوقع الوضع خطير لما تفكر شراء في هذا الترند الهابط  :016: 
لو انا منك كان انتظرت يرتفع السعر شوي عشان اتاكد اكثر 
عالعموم هذا قرارك وانت اخبر مني في هذا المجال ونتعلم منك :Wink Smile: 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله ارباح باذن الله اول هدف 109.99

 كما ذكرنا صفقاتنا معلومة الاستوب معلوم والازواج عند نقاط تحديد مصير  الاستوب لتذكير 108.86 وان اقفل فوقها شمعة الاربع ساعات سنبقي الصفقة للهدف الثاني 110.69 وبالتوفيق شباب  حان وقت السحور :Drive1:

----------


## jambasha

> كما ذكرنا صفقاتنا معلومة الاستوب معلوم والازواج عند نقاط تحديد مصير  الاستوب لتذكير 108.86 وان اقفل فوقها شمعة الاربع ساعات سنبقي الصفقة للهدف الثاني 110.69 وبالتوفيق شباب  حان وقت السحور

 تباعد ممتاز للنجوم السار لليورو على فريم الاربع ساعات  
شكلنا نحضر لصعود نموذجي  
ولكن نظرتك لنجوم اليومي اخي*

----------


## alomisi

> تباعد ممتاز للنجوم السار لليورو على فريم الاربع ساعات  
> شكلنا نحضر لصعود نموذجي  
> ولكن نظرتك لنجوم اليومي اخي*

  الى الاهداف باذن الله :Drive1:  :013:

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم اين نضع الأهداف 109.99 او 110.69 ؟

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم اين نضع الأهداف 109.99 او 110.69 ؟

 الهدف الاول 109.99 ان تعدها واغلق فوقها اربع ساعات نستمر بالصفقة والهدف 110.69

----------


## alomisi

اليورو والاسترليني لشرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ء ياشباب سعر اليورو الان 1.2870 اما سعر الباوند 1.5660 الزوجين لشراء والله اعلم  حتى وان حصل بعض الهبوط البسيط هو فرصة لتعزيز انتبهو نجوم السار افترقت بشدة على الاربع ساعات الساعة الان الرابعة فجرا

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشالله الله كريم الله يوفقك ويوفقنا بهالصفقه وجزاك الله خير

----------


## نوره

جزاك الله خير على النصيحه

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام مبروك لكل من دخل الصفقه معنا الحمدلله لقد تم تحقيق الهدف الثاني ولله الحمد وجزاك الله الف خير استاذنا العزيز على النصيحه بالشراء والله يبارك فيك انشالله تم تحقيق 119 نقطه والحمدالله ونحن بنتظار نصيحه ثانيه بأقرب وقت انشاءالله

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الف الف الف مليوووون مبرك تحقق هدف اليورو ين رايك في اليووور الان اخي الكريم هو عن 12818 وسعر مشتراي عن 12875 وكم اضع الستوب والهدف بارك الله فيك

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

> ماتتوقع الوضع خطير لما تفكر شراء في هذا الترند الهابط 
> لو انا منك كان انتظرت يرتفع السعر شوي عشان اتاكد اكثر 
> عالعموم هذا قرارك وانت اخبر مني في هذا المجال ونتعلم منك
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  :Asvc:  
ما قولك الآن هل استفدت من الطلوع ام لا  :Good:  
اتمنى من كل قلبي ان تكون استفدت و قوي قلبك 
فقط حلل و ادرس و ارمي تكالك على الله هو خير الرازقين

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووك لكل من  دخل في صفقات الامس رغم عناد السوق واتجاهة الهبوطي لكن اهداف نجومنا تحققت  واخذنا نقاطنا بالقوة من السوق فالف  مبرووووووووووووووووووووك على الارباح ونلتقي عند افتتاح السوق :015:  :015:  :18:

----------


## alomisi

الان شراء اليورو ين والهدف 50 نقطة والاستوب استوب الامس بالتوفيق السعر الان 10939

----------


## Bo A7maD

جزاك الله خير ولكن السعر الان 10955 سأنتظر نزوله ومن ثم اقوم بالشراء  
اخي الكريم ما رأيك بالكيبل هل سوف ينزل إلى مناطق 1.5550 او 1.5500 ؟ هل تنصحني بالبيع

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم تم الشراء من 109.46 والهدف 109.86 الهدف 40 نقطه وماهو الستوب ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

طيب اليورو دولار هل مازلت مصر على الشراء ولا كيف

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> اليورو والاسترليني لشرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ء ياشباب سعر اليورو الان 1.2870
> اما سعر الباوند 1.5660 الزوجين لشراء والله اعلم 
> حتى وان حصل بعض الهبوط البسيط هو فرصة لتعزيز انتبهو
> نجوم السار افترقت بشدة على الاربع ساعات الساعة الان الرابعة فجرا

 كم الاستوب لوز لليورو والباااوند

----------


## brain2jene

يا جماعة الوضع هلاء نزووول مش شراء , اعانكم ووفقكم الله
والدليل ما يحدث الان من نزوول

----------


## نوره

الحمدلله رب العالمين خرجنا من توصيات البارحه بربح طيب  
جزاك الله خيرا ،،، 
استفسار بخصوص اليورو ين  سعره الحالي 10964  هل نشتري ام ننتظر

----------


## Bo A7maD

الحمدالله تم تحقيق الهدف يورو ين 50 نقطه والحمدالله ومبرووك عليكم الي دخلو معانا بالصفقه وانشاءالله الصفقات الجايه احسن بعد ومستنينك استاذنا بالتوصيات القادمه والله يباركلك في اهلك ومالك يارب

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل صفقة اليورو ين اليوم تم تحقيق الهدف 
10989

----------


## نوره

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل صفقة اليورو ين اليوم تم تحقيق الهدف 
> 10989

 هل من الممكن نعكس الصفقه الان وندخلها بيع  :Emoticon1:

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك شراء من السعر الحالي الهدف 30 نقطة  هو الان 10510 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> هل من الممكن نعكس الصفقه الان وندخلها بيع

   ياهلا اخت نورة :016:  :No3:  :Noco:

----------


## نوره

> ياهلا اخت نورة

  اقصد اليورو ين  :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> اقصد اليورو ين

 وانا اقصد اليورو ين  :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

:Good: ان شاء الله نفطر بالفرنك هههههههههههههههههه نتابع :Good:

----------


## Bo A7maD

ارتفع السعر لايمكنني الشراء الان انتظره يهبط قليلا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل يوجد زوج الان ممكن ندخل عليه غير الفرنك لان سعره ارتفع

----------


## jambasha

راحت فرصة على الملكي ايضا .. اعتقد الوقت متأخر للدخول بها

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم هل نقوم بالشراء الان للفرانك فهو في سعر مناسب 10514

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الف الف مبرووووك تحقيق هدف اليورو ين

----------


## Bo A7maD

الفرنك في عكس اتجاه الصفقه ماذا نفعل اخي الكريم هل سوف يرتفع السعر ام يكمل نزوله ؟

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك في عكس اتجاه الصفقه ماذا نفعل اخي الكريم هل سوف يرتفع السعر ام يكمل نزوله ؟

 ننتظر دقيقة فقط :Good:

----------


## alomisi

كلام جميل الفرنك تاخر ومعنى كذا نخرج من الصفقة لا يعطينا ولا نعطية تاخر ونجوم السار تؤشر  انو الفرنك مو عاجبنا ومتعبنا خروووووووووووووووووووووووج خيرو في غيرووووو :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

ندخل شراء الاسترليني الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1.5520 السعر الان 15564 :013:  بالتوفيق الهدف15615 نقطة نعتذر عن التعديل

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع لكم ياشباب

----------


## Bo A7maD

جزاك الله خير وخذ راحتك مستنينك انشاءالله

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير ... ماهي الفرصه القاااااادمه ياخي الكريم

----------


## alomisi

السموحة ياشباب الساعة طولت :Big Grin:  نتابع كونوا جاهزين :Drive1:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

جاااااااااااهزين ونحن بانتظااارك

----------


## alomisi

معانا النيوز لندي لشراء والهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله واذا هبط قليلا تعزيز لشراء الصفقة على مدار اليومي لا تستعجلوا بالتوفيق باذن الله  لاتنسوا صفقة الاسترليني لا زالت معانا :Drive1:

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم نشتري النيوزلندي من اي سعر ؟

----------


## alomisi

الهدف الاول لنيوز لندي 61.36 اذا اغلق فوقها شمعة اربع ساعات ننتقل للهدف الثاني 50 نقطة باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الله يعطيك العافيه طيب رايك اخي في المجنوون واليورو والدولار ين .... واسف على الاطااااااله

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم نشتري النيوزلندي من اي سعر ؟

   السعر الحالي واذا اردت ان تنتظر لشرائة من تحت بقليل مو مشكلة بس قصة من تحت استبعدها قليلا والله اعلم

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم الشراء اخي الكريم على 60.98 هل تنصحني اذا نزل السعر قليلا اقوم بالشراء مره اخرى من سعر اقل وهل اضع هدف معلق هو 61.36 او انتظر ممكن يكون الصعود اكثر

----------


## ابولو138

اي نيوزلندي تقصد

----------


## alomisi

ركزوووووووووووووووووووو  ياشباب النيوز لندي :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  ياباني انتبهو نسيت ماحدد

----------


## Bo A7maD

NZD/JPY 
هذا هو يا شباب والله يوفقنا فيه جميعا

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

ايه رايك اخي محمد 
نعمل حساب ديمو و نتابع فيه التوصيات  
هيكون مكمل رائع للورشة دي 
اقترح عليك ويندسور  
و القرار لك

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافيه طيب رايك اخي في المجنوون واليورو والدولار ين .... واسف على الاطااااااله

 بالنسبة للمجنون  تقدر تضرب الحين 20 نقطة فوق او 20 نقطة تحت مظمونات باذن الله  نجوم السار لم تبين شي بس العشرين تحت وفوق بايظربهم باذن الله

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

> الهدف الاول لنيوز لندي 61.36 اذا اغلق فوقها شمعة اربع ساعات ننتقل للهدف الثاني 50 نقطة باذن الله

 اذا تقصد النيوزيلدي دولار يا صديقي فعذرا لم افهم من اين اتى هذا الرقم 
61.36 
السعر الحالي للنيوزيلندي 
0.7086 
وضحلي لاتابع معك و تحياتي لك

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي هل تنصحني بالشراء او البيع للمجنون بهدف 20 نقطه ايهما افضل

----------


## alomisi

> اذا تقصد النيوزيلدي دولار يا صديقي فعذرا لم افهم من اين اتى هذا الرقم 
> 61.36 
> السعر الحالي للنيوزيلندي 
> 0.7086 
> وضحلي لاتابع معك و تحياتي لك

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ىفيك اخ احمد نورت يالغالي انا نبهت  بمشاركة ثانية انو النيوز لندي ياباني يعطيك العافية ولاتهون  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> اخي هل تنصحني بالشراء او البيع للمجنون بهدف 20 نقطه ايهما افضل

 اعمل واحدة بيع وواحدة شراء واكفشة من الجهتين بس لا تتطمع 20 ربح فوق واقفل و20 ربح تحت واقفل لان الزوج حيزور ال 20 تحت وفوق بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الدولار ين شراء الهمن السعر الحالي الهددف 30 نقطة من السعر الحالي85.91  :Drive1:  بالتوفيق

----------


## ابولو138

هل يوجد ستوب للنيوزلندي ين ؟؟

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ىفيك اخ احمد نورت يالغالي انا نبهت  بمشاركة ثانية انو النيوز لندي ياباني يعطيك العافية ولاتهون

 
اهااا  شكرا للتوضيح يا سعادة الريس 
ها ما قلتلناش ايه رأيك نتوج الورشة بحساب ديمو  
يالله ما تكسفنيش

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم تفعيل جميع الصفقات شراء وبيع المجنون بهدف 20 نقطه والنيوزلندي والدولار ين والله يوفق الجميع انشاءالله وجزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## alomisi

> هل يوجد ستوب للنيوزلندي ين ؟؟

   كل نزول لنيوز لندي ياباني يعتبر فرصة لتعزيزالشراء على مدار اليوم  :Good:

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

السلام عليكم ما رايكم بالباوند فرنك؟؟   أعتقد في فرصة شراء ؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> اهااا شكرا للتوضيح يا سعادة الريس 
> ها ما قلتلناش ايه رأيك نتوج الورشة بحساب ديمو  
> يالله ما تكسفنيش

 طيب اوكي انشاء الله ايش رايك من بداية الاسبوع القادم :Good:

----------


## aa2227

السلام عليكم صباح الخير يااخوان    
ممكن احد يقولي عن الكيبل مقابل USD وشكرآ :Asvc:

----------


## alomisi

الدولار كندي للبيع من السعر الحالي 10425 الهدف 50 نقطة اي ارتفاع  هو فرصة لتعزيز البيع لليوم فقط بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله راقبو كل الصفقات باتجاهها السليم :Good:  :013:         نتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابع

----------


## aa2227

اقصد  GBP/USD 
ايش شراء او بيع وكم الهدف وشكرآ                                        :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## alomisi

> اقصد GBP/USD 
> ايش شراء او بيع وكم الهدف وشكرآ

 احنا داخلينة شراء بس من نقطة 1.5567 اظن والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1.520 وبالتوفيق لجميع الشباب :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> الدولار كندي للبيع من السعر الحالي 10425 الهدف 50 نقطة اي ارتفاع هو فرصة لتعزيز البيع لليوم فقط بالتوفيق

 عدلواااااااااا هدفنا الاول لدولار كندي عند نقطة 10393 :Good:  بالتوفيق

----------


## jambasha

اعتقد في فرصة شراء الفرنك ين على فريم الديلي ان لم اكن مخطئا

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد في فرصة شراء الفرنك ين على فريم الديلي ان لم اكن مخطئا

 ياسلاااااااااااااام عليك حلوة :015:  بس وينك ليش ماجبتها باول الافتتاح لانو الشراء صح حلو بس على الاربع ساعات الاولى فقط تقريبا نتابع لاحضة الاربع ساعات التالية وانظر ماسوف يعمل الزوج واذا اردت انا انصح بشدة الدخول شراء لكن سوينق وباهداف 200 الى 300 نقطة لمن يتحمل حسابة استوب 200 نقطة تحت بالتوفيق  :015:

----------


## jambasha

> ياسلاااااااااااااام عليك حلوة بس وينك ليش ماجبتها باول الافتتاح لانو الشراء صح حلو بس على الاربع ساعات الاولى فقط تقريبا نتابع لاحضة الاربع ساعات التالية وانظر ماسوف يعمل الزوج بالتوفيق

 لسه فاتح الشارت حالا وقلت اخبركم  :Big Grin:  
متابع معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

انصح بشراء الفرنك ين ياشباب نحن الان في بداية املوجة الثالثة الطويلة انا متاكد يوتيا وعلى نجوم السار على الاسبوعي والاهداف الى 400 الى 500 نقطة 300 اعملو الصفقة وانسوها اهم حاجة استوب تحت 200 نقطة و فرصة لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تتعوض

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هل النيوزلندي على نفس الهدف 61.36 او نظعه اكثر لانه سوف يصل الى الهدف قريبا

----------


## alomisi

انصح بشراء الفرنك ين ياشباب نحن الان في بداية املوجة الثالثة الطويلة انا متاكد يوتيا وعلى نجوم السار على الاسبوعي والاهداف الى 400 الى 500 نقطة 300 اعملو الصفقة وانسوها اهم حاجة استوب تحت 200 نقطة و فرصة لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تتعوض

----------


## jambasha

> انصح بشراء الفرنك ين ياشباب نحن الان في بداية املوجة الثالثة الطويلة انا متاكد يوتيا وعلى نجوم السار على الاسبوعي والاهداف الى 400 الى 500 نقطة 300 اعملو الصفقة وانسوها اهم حاجة استوب تحت 200 نقطة و فرصة لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تتعوض

  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هل النيوزلندي على نفس الهدف 61.36 او نظعه اكثر لانه سوف يصل الى الهدف قريبا

 النيوز لندي ياباني خروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووج لا لطمع :015: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك الارباح

----------


## Bo A7maD

كنت حاط امر انهاء الصفقه عند بلوغ الهدف على النيوزلندي والحمدلله تمت الصفقه واخذ النقاط عند 61.36 ولله الحمد  
اخي الكريم انت قتلي اشتر وبع المجنون في نفس الوقت بهدف 20 نقطه والحمدالله صفقة الشراء تمت بأخذ 20 نقطة اما البيع فهي الان -42 نقطه فهل السعر سوف يهبط ام يكمل الصعود ما رأيك اخي الكريم

----------


## jambasha

> انصح بشراء الفرنك ين ياشباب نحن الان في بداية املوجة الثالثة الطويلة انا متاكد يوتيا وعلى نجوم السار على الاسبوعي والاهداف الى 400 الى 500 نقطة 300 اعملو الصفقة وانسوها اهم حاجة استوب تحت 200 نقطة و فرصة لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تتعوض

 اهدافه السوينقية موضحة على الشارت طبقا للكلاسيك والايشيموكو

----------


## alomisi

المجنووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك ارباح :015:  الشراء خروج من الشراء  وننتظر ارباح البيع العشرون الثانية والا اعكسو بيع من هنا بالتوفيق

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل نعمل البيع من الان اخي الكريم هل البيع مضمون اقصد هل نزول السعر مظمون

----------


## alomisi

> كنت حاط امر انهاء الصفقه عند بلوغ الهدف على النيوزلندي والحمدلله تمت الصفقه واخذ النقاط عند 61.36 ولله الحمد  
> اخي الكريم انت قتلي اشتر وبع المجنون في نفس الوقت بهدف 20 نقطه والحمدالله صفقة الشراء تمت بأخذ 20 نقطة اما البيع فهي الان -42 نقطه فهل السعر سوف يهبط ام يكمل الصعود ما رأيك اخي الكريم

 عزز البيع من هنا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم البيع على المجنون من سعر 134.13 وانشالله انشوف له هبووط يارب

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

> انصح بشراء الفرنك ين ياشباب نحن الان في بداية املوجة الثالثة الطويلة انا متاكد يوتيا وعلى نجوم السار على الاسبوعي والاهداف الى 400 الى 500 نقطة 300 اعملو الصفقة وانسوها اهم حاجة استوب تحت 200 نقطة و فرصة لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تتعوض

 كم السعر الحالي عندك يا باشا 
و مبروك صحيح صفقه الين 
جابت هدفها بجداره

----------


## alomisi

استعدو لارباح الدولار ين قاربنا من الهدف 50 نقطة مبروووووووووووووووووووك مقدما  نخرج الان النقطة قوية نكتفي باربعين نقطة مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:

----------


## alomisi

> تم البيع على المجنون من سعر 134.13 وانشالله انشوف له هبووط يارب

 وينك من سعر 13423 الله يسامحك طيب خير باذن الله و سعر 13413 حلو بس لا تخاف اذا صعد قليل لسى قدامنا يوم كامل الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 13460 لا سمح الله  بالتوفيق

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم يعني هل تقصد ان اعلا صعود ممكن للمجنون هو 134.60 ؟

----------


## brain2jene

هذا مجنون كله جائز يصل فوق ويطب لتحت , فعلا انه المجنون الماكرررررر

----------


## jambasha

القى نظرة على زوج الاسترالي نيوزيلاندي اعتقد ايضا به الخير

----------


## jambasha

وفرصة شراء ايضا اظنها قوية على فريم الاربع ساعات لزوج الاسترليني فرنك

----------


## alomisi

> القى نظرة على زوج الاسترالي نيوزيلاندي اعتقد ايضا به الخير

 لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   الافتراقات مربوكة شوي واعتقد هناك بقية لصعود :013:  لا انصح بدخولة  بالتوفيق

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم هل المجنون سوف يهبط لأنه صعد كثيرا

----------


## jambasha

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   الافتراقات مربوكة شوي واعتقد هناك بقية لصعود لا انصح بدخولة  بالتوفيق

 انت قائد مسيرة نجوم السار اخي  
انا ما الا اساعد في ايجاد الفرص ليس اكثر  
وانت لك الرأي الاخير في التوجيه طبعا   
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> وفرصة شراء ايضا اظنها قوية على فريم الاربع ساعات لزوج الاسترليني فرنك

 وهذة لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كانت الفرصة صح في الاربع ساعات التي قبلها :Eh S(7):  برافوووووووووووووووووو عليك اخي فهمك حلوووووووو بس ركز شوي في الافتراقات وراجع باقي الفريمات الصغيرة ضروري

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم هل المجنون سوف يهبط لأنه صعد كثيرا

 والله انا معاك  ومتابع  هدي بالك  وان شاء الله الى الاهداف واطمنك اكثر اذا لاسمح الله وصل الاستوب وظربة وهذا بعيد جدا في نضري  النقاط الي خسرتها اردهم لك في يوم فطمن بالك  الا ان رصيدك مايستحمل  الاستوب قلي :Eh S(7):

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

ما قلتليش يا باشا 
كم نقطة دخولك للفرنك ين

----------


## Bo A7maD

انا لم اضع استوب لحد الان وماهو الستوب كم اضعه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

> انا لم اضع استوب لحد الان وماهو الستوب كم اضعه

   حطها عند  مايصير الاخير باذن الله بالتوفيق 13472  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اجمعين يارب والله يوفقنا بهالصفقه انشالله ويوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

> ما قلتليش يا باشا 
> كم نقطة دخولك للفرنك ين

 نقطة دخولي كانت عند 80.88 وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):   لا لدخوووووووول براس مال كثير الصفقة فيها مخاطرة اظن فاهمين قصدي  :Good:  على بركة الله

----------


## alomisi

> الاول انا حبب اقولك كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم ان شاء الله  وثانيا بشكرك على موضوعك الذى ممكن يكون مافى ابسط منه ولكن عندى استفسار برده بسيط ولكن الاول هل حضرتك بتتقبل الاستفسارت بصدر رحب ولا مش بتتقبل ولا تحب انك تجاوب على اسئله ؟؟؟

 مستعد لأي استفسار اخي  تفضل السحوووور قرب :Big Grin:

----------


## Impact

[ماشاء الله ..فرص وأرباح متواصلة ..جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خير. 
لقد قرأت الموضوع كاملا الى اخر مشاركة وأعجبني بها ..كثرة الفرص وسهولة الطريقة . 
أخي العميسي ..لدي بعض الاستفسارات وأنا متأكد من ردك وذلك لسعة صدرك... 
لدي الفرصة كانت بيع على الفرنك بتاريخ 9-8 على شمعة الساعة الثامنة مساء 
كان هناك تباعد على اخر نجمة على شارت الساعة والنصف ساعة ومع ذلك عكس السعر لأكثر من 120 نقطة  :016:  أرجو التوضيح لماذا صعد السعر بهذه الطريقة وكيف ممكن نتفادى الخسارة بأقل استوب ؟؟   
2-اذا اعطت نجمة الساعة مثلا افتراق ثم اقتربت في الساعة التي بعدها هل معناه استمرارية الربح أم يجب الخروج من الصفقة؟
لأنه هناك أمثله عديدة استمر السعر لصالح الصفقة حتى بعد اقتراب نجمة السار (ارجو ان تكون الصورة اتضحت)

----------


## alomisi

> [ماشاء الله ..فرص وأرباح متواصلة ..جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خير. 
> لقد قرأت الموضوع كاملا الى اخر مشاركة وأعجبني بها ..كثرة الفرص وسهولة الطريقة . 
> أخي العميسي ..لدي بعض الاستفسارات وأنا متأكد من ردك وذلك لسعة صدرك... 
> لدي الفرصة كانت بيع على الفرنك بتاريخ 9-8 على شمعة الساعة الثامنة مساء 
> كان هناك تباعد على اخر نجمة على شارت الساعة والنصف ساعة ومع ذلك عكس السعر لأكثر من 120 نقطة  أرجو التوضيح لماذا صعد السعر بهذه الطريقة وكيف ممكن نتفادى الخسارة بأقل استوب ؟؟   
> 2-اذا اعطت نجمة الساعة مثلا افتراق ثم اقتربت في الساعة التي بعدها هل معناه استمرارية الربح أم يجب الخروج من الصفقة؟
> لأنه هناك أمثله عديدة استمر السعر لصالح الصفقة حتى بعد اقتراب نجمة السار (ارجو ان تكون الصورة اتضحت)

 قبل كل شي اعتم على الفريمات الكبيرة الى فريم الاربع ساعت وباقي الفريمات يعني الساعة وما تحت للاطمئنان والتعزيز الفرصة التى ذكرت لو انا منك وشفت فريم الاربع ساعات والافتراق الرهيب لن ادخل شراء على الاطلاق نهائيا  راجع اليوم وانضر الافتراق على الاربع ساعات

----------


## alomisi

الصفقات الا هداف ولا تنسوووووووووووووووووووووووووو الى الان اكثر من 600 رد في الموضوع وباذن الله  ولا خساررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة :013:  مليم هناك اليوم معنا في المجنون عكسية بسيطة باذن الله ترتد  وناخذ الارباح بالتوفيق السحووووووووور با يروح انا في مقهى  :Yikes3:  بكرة لنا عودة مع الاحبة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

لا تنسووووووووووووووووو صفقة الدولار كندي قربت من الهدف

----------


## نوره

استاذنا ماهي نظرتك لليورو دولار ..
من فريم الدقيقه حتى فريم الساعه معطيتني شراء .. اتمنى نظرتك

----------


## Impact

> قبل كل شي اعتم على الفريمات الكبيرة الى فريم الاربع ساعت وباقي الفريمات يعني الساعة وما تحت للاطمئنان والتعزيز الفرصة التى ذكرت لو انا منك وشفت فريم الاربع ساعات والافتراق الرهيب لن ادخل شراء على الاطلاق نهائيا راجع اليوم وانضر الافتراق على الاربع ساعات

 شكرا أخي اتضحت الصورة  
ماذا عن سؤالي الثاني:
2-اذا اعطت نجمة الساعة مثلا افتراق ثم اقتربت في الساعة التي تليها على الرغم من افتراقها على الأربع ساعات هل معناه استمرارية الربح أم يجب الخروج من الصفقة؟ 
ويعطيك العافية  :015:

----------


## alomisi

لا استطيع الجزم في اليوروووووووووووو اخت نورة اليورو في وضع حرج جدا حتى السار متحفضة منة   عساكي دخلتي بصفقات اليوم يا شيخة و مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل اليوم معنا   استودعكم الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Bo A7maD

مشكوووور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير على الصفقات الحلوه الي اليوم وانشالله المجنوون يهبط ويكمل الفرحه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا أخي اتضحت الصورة  
> ماذا عن سؤالي الثاني:
> 2-اذا اعطت نجمة الساعة مثلا افتراق ثم اقتربت في الساعة التي تليها على الرغم من افتراقها على الأربع ساعات هل معناه استمرارية الربح أم يجب الخروج من الصفقة؟ 
> ويعطيك العافية

 في هذة الحالة ارجع لفريم الربع ساعة  والنصف ساعة وحركة الاستواكستك فيهما  وارجع نقاط التصحيح على الفيبوناتشي ويتحدد المسار باذن الله وهكذا على جميع الفريمات في حالة عكس عليا السعر من فريم كبير وعكس في فريم اصغر  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> احنا داخلينة شراء بس من نقطة 1.5567 اظن والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1.520 وبالتوفيق لجميع الشباب

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقة الشراء للاسترليني من يوم امس الحمد لله اليوم تحقق الهدف بالتوفيق :015:  :013:   وبعد قليل تتحقق صفقة الدولار كندي باذن الله :015:  :013:

----------


## نوره

الف مبروووووووووك 
واتمنى منك اخي الكريم تحديد مسار الكيبل والمجنون  هل سيواصلون الصعود .. !!

----------


## alomisi

> الف مبروووووووووك 
> واتمنى منك اخي الكريم تحديد مسار الكيبل والمجنون هل سيواصلون الصعود .. !!

  الى الان لازالت السلبية طاغية عليهم لكن لا اوصي بالشراء ولا البيع ختى تضهر لنا نجمت السار للاسبوع الجديد  الفرص ليوم غد كثيرة باذن الله خليكي متابعة اخت نورة عند الافتتاح للاسواق الامريكية بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):   مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في الامس خمس صفقات متتالية    تم تحقيقها كلها بعون الله    :015:  :013:  :015:  :013:  :015:

----------


## نوره

متابعه معكم وبفضل الله حققنا معكم ارباح ممتازه 
جزاك الله خيرا ومن يتابع من الاخوه والاخوات

----------


## alomisi

> ارجو من المراقب العام حذف مشاركاتى من داخل هذا الموضوع لعدم الاهتمام والرد من صاحب الموضوع علما بانه ترك استفسارى وجاوب على اسئله بعد مشاركاتى وله خالص الشكر واتمنى له الهدى والتوفيق ............ شكرا والله كريم

  :016:  :Emoticon1: رديت عليك يا اخي ولو مافية سعة صدر ماشرحت اكثر من مرة  :Doh:  المشكلة انك عايز تفهم كل حاجة في ساعة واحدة  :No3:  وحدة وحدة وحبة حبة والله تجيك على العموم الله يكون في عونك اما بالنسبة للاسئلة والله باكثر من مشاركة اطلب من الشباب  اي غموض يسالوا   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :No3:

----------


## صوت الموج

شهركم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## alomisi

> شهركم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي صوت الموج نورتنا بوجودك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  وانت بالف خير

----------


## Impact

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقة الشراء للاسترليني من يوم امس الحمد لله اليوم تحقق الهدف بالتوفيق  وبعد قليل تتحقق صفقة الدولار كندي باذن الله

  
ما شاء الله ماشاء الله ...اللهم زد وبارك 
الف مبروووووك :015:   
الفضل بعد الله يرجع لك اخي ....وفقك الله

----------


## Impact

أظن عندنا فرصة شراء على اليورو كندي فريم الأربع ساعات.. السعر الأن 1.3372 , رأيك أخي العميسي .. :Asvc:

----------


## forex_pro1

رايك ياخى
انا متورط شراء يورو ين من نقطة 112 
هل ممكن ان يغير اتجاه للصعود؟
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابولو138

متى عادة وضع التوصيات لكي نتابع

----------


## brain2jene

بالنسبة للباوند  على ما اعتقد هناك صعود قوي في الانتظار وهناك ملاحظة اليوم 13 عند الامريكان يتشائمون منه فهذا يعني اقبال على شراء الباوند من قبل الناس وضعف الاقبال على شراء الدولار لان اغلب المتعاملين في السوق الامريكية لن يقوموا بالدخول من الاساس او القليل من الصفقات وبالمقابل فان التحليل الفني يفيد بانه يجب للباوند زيارة 1.5680 ثم لاحقا 1.5710 ( من هنا يتم الانتظار قليلا ثم البيع )
فهنا يتم الربط بين المعتقدات والتحليل الفني حسب وجهة نظري

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم وتقبل الله طاعتكم وانشالله انشوف توصيات حلوه اليوم ونتوفق فيها بأذن الله وين اخونا alomisi انشالله انشوف له توصيات حلوه اليوم

----------


## alomisi

لا ارى فرص الساعة الحالية  ساعة وراجع لتانوفيق

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله ونحن بأنتظارك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد دحروج

> رايك ياخى انا متورط شراء يورو ين من نقطة 112  هل ممكن ان يغير اتجاه للصعود؟ وجزاك الله كل خير

  اسألك بالله لا تدخل من غير ستوب لوس

----------


## ابولو138

بسم الله 
وبانتظار الفرص

----------


## alomisi

لا يوجد فرص اليوم ياشباب ويعلم الله اني حريص على حساباتكم كحرصي على حسابي وان شاء الله اوعدكم بفرص قوية ومضمونة في بداية افتتاح الاسبوع القادم لان فرص اليوم كلها واهية وغير مضمونة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

إنشاءالله خيرها بغيرها اذا ماكو فرص اليوم انشالله تتعوض السبوع القادم وجزاك الله الف خير استاذنا العزيز ونتمنى التوفيق للكل انشالله

----------


## bero

انا قرات حوالي نصف الموضوع و لكن اريد شي ان تضع نسبة معينة لتباعد النجمة لكي نكون محددين اكثر من العين

----------


## ابولو138

وفقكم الله والى اللقاء مع بداية افتتاح السوق الاحد

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

السلام عليكم  
رايك اخي في اغلاق الباوند واليورو دولار والمجنون

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
متى سوف نبدأ بالتوصيات انشاءالله متى ستكون متواجد هل سوف تكون متواجد عند فتح السوق ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
منتظرين صاااحب الموضوع

----------


## Bo A7maD

اتمنى ان يكون موجود اليوم والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    نبدا ياشباب على بركة الله واعذروني تاخرت شوي دقايق وننزل الفرص بالتوفيق  ولا تواخذوني النت ضعيف اليوم شوي :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

مرحبااااا بك اخي الكريم  
وياليت رايك في المجنون واليورو دولار والباااوند واسف على الاطاااااله

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله النيوز لندي دولار لشراء الهدف خمسين نقطة بسرررررررررررعة  اذهبط قليلا فرصة لتعزيز الشراء باذن الله

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم الشراء بسعر 7068 هل اضع الهدف 50 نقطه 7118 ؟ هل تم الشراء بسعر مناسب ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

تم الشراء من 7068  كم نظع الاستوب

----------


## ابولو138

الهدف كم بالارقام لو تكرمت

----------


## alomisi

> تم الشراء من 7068 كم نظع الاستوب

 الاستوب اغلاق سمعة اربع ساعات تحت خط سعر0.7029  بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق :Drive1:

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك بالمجنون مشكور

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم هل تنصحنى بوضع ستوب للصفقه او تركها بدون ستوب

----------


## alomisi

> الهدف كم بالارقام لو تكرمت

 الهدف ياصديقي بالارقام  حط عندك 0.7100

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن رايك بالمجنون مشكور

 اخ ابو عمر لا احب الدخول في المجنون لان السار لم تتضح علية هذة الاربع الساعات  ولكني اراة اليوم سلبي وجهت نظري فية 60% سلبي وليست توصية

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم هل تنصحنى بوضع ستوب للصفقه او تركها بدون ستوب

 ضروري استوب :Good:

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار لانة عندي شراء من الاسبوع الماضي

----------


## alomisi

الصفقه الثانية شراء الاسترالي دولار aud /usd  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 0.8860 بالتوفيق  الفرصة قووووووووووووووووووووووووية

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

ياليت رايك في  واليورو والباوند

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> الصفقه الثانية شراء الاسترالي دولار aud /usd 
> الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 0.8860 بالتوفيق

 كم الهدف

----------


## جلال العراقي

بالتوفیق وجمع اکثر  النقاط
باذن الله 
اخی الکریم 
هل لدیکم شی عن الذهب!!

----------


## alomisi

> كم الهدف

  الهدف 95 نقطة  باذن الله :Good:

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل نضع الهدف عند 9030 ؟

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفیق وجمع اکثر النقاط
> باذن الله 
> اخی الکریم 
> هل لدیکم شی عن الذهب!!

 الذهب اخ جلال يغتبر الان شكل نموذج الراس والكتفين على شارت اليومي وسجل عندك محطة انطلاق الذهب صعودا وهي كسر خط العنق  لنموذج الراس والكتفين وهي 121830 اذا كسرها بشمعة اربع ساعات   سوف ينطلق الى 1240  مازال الان سلبي  ولا انصح بالدخول بة في هذة الحالة مالم يحدد هويت الاتجاة وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم ما رأيك بالباوند فرنك هل هي فرصه مناسبه للبيع ؟

----------


## balahacho

انا دخلت معاك الصفقتين وماشيين كويس لكن علي الشارت موش باين تباعد النجمات ؟
هل ممكن الافاده لو سمحت

----------


## alomisi

> ياليت رايك في واليورو والباوند

 متابعك اخي والله  ومركز معاك بس مشغول بالسوق شوي باذن الله الاسترليني واليورو  الوجهه لهما صعود لكن لن اجزم بهما حتى اتاكد  على الاقل 80 الى 90 بالمائة اهم حاجة حط الاستوب  اذا كنت فاتح صفقات شراء من قبل الاستوب للاسترليني عند نقطة الدعم النفسي وهي 1.5520 اغلاق اربع ساعات تحتها تعني سلبيتة واليورو 1.2720 وافضل 1.2670 اذا اغلق الزوج تحتها اربع ساعات فهو سلبس وبالتوفيق اخ عبدالله انا مركز باذن الله مغ كل رد بينكتب بالتوفيق.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> متابعك اخي والله ومركز معاك بس مشغول بالسوق شوي باذن الله الاسترليني واليورو الوجهه لهما صعود لكن لن اجزم بهما حتى اتاكد على الاقل 80 الى 90 بالمائة اهم حاجة حط الاستوب 
> اذا كنت فاتح صفقات شراء من قبل الاستوب للاسترليني عند نقطة الدعم النفسي وهي 1.5520 اغلاق اربع ساعات تحتها تعني سلبيتة واليورو 1.2720 وافضل 1.2670 اذا اغلق الزوج تحتها اربع ساعات فهو سلبس وبالتوفيق اخ عبدالله انا مركز باذن الله مغ كل رد بينكتب بالتوفيق

 .  
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابولو138

واخبار النيوزلندي فرصته قويه؟؟؟ 
شريت من 7068 
شمعنى الاوزي يعطي 90 نقطه والنيوزلندي 35

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم ما رأيك بالباوند فرنك هل هي فرصه مناسبه للبيع ؟

  :No3:  لا اراها مناسبة باذن الله لاندخل  الا بصفقات مضمونة ولا تواخذوني ياشباب احياننا نحصل اربع خمس فرص مرة وحدة واحيان فرصة اثنتين فقط وكلة حسب ماراة مناسب لا اريد انا اقحم نفسي  واياكم بصفقات موجعة عندما ارى الفرص سانزلها فورا امامي الان اكثر من 19 زوج   والجاي كثير باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## جلال العراقي

> هل لدیکم شی عن الذهب!!  
> الذهب اخ جلال يغتبر الان شكل نموذج الراس والكتفين على شارت اليومي
> وسجل عندك محطة انطلاق الذهب صعودا وهي كسر خط العنق لنموذج الراس والكتفين وهي
> 121830 اذا كسرها بشمعة اربع ساعات سوف ينطلق الى 1240 مازال الان سلبي ولا انصح بالدخول بة في هذة الحالة مالم يحدد هويت الاتجاة وبالتوفيق

 تسلم اخی

----------


## Bo A7maD

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم و الله يوفقك انشالله ويوفقنا جميعا بهالصفقات

----------


## ابولو138

الاسترالي كم هدفه لو سمحت

----------


## Bo A7maD

كأن الصفقات قد عكست والسعر في هبوط ؟

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم ضرب الستوب لصفقة النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## alomisi

> تم ضرب الستوب لصفقة النيوزلندي دولار

 احنا عاملين الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات تحت السعر المذكوور وباقي للاغلاق نصف ساعة ارجوكم ركزوووووووا معاي شوي الخروج من الصفقة يحدد بعد اغلاق الاربع ساعات
هل اغلق فوقها ام تحتها  ومتابع معاكم  الى  الصباح لن نخرج اليوم الا بربح سحوووووور وراجع :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

النيوز لندي مازال هناك لة ارتفاع
وصفقة الاسترالي مازالت معنا نتابع

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> الاستوب اغلاق سمعة اربع ساعات تحت خط سعر0.7029 
> بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق

 اغلق عند 0.7018  وعلى كذا ضرب الاستوب

----------


## Bo A7maD

الاسترالي دولار ماهو الهدف هل نظعه 9030 وماهو الستوب لهذه الصفقه وانشاءالله يرتفع السعر

----------


## alomisi

نخرج من الصفقتين

----------


## alomisi

ونخرج من النيوزلندي وواحد من الشباب يحدد لنا كم نقطة خسرنا بالتحديد

----------


## Bo A7maD

انا من ناحيتي خسران 106  :Frown:

----------


## ayoubsamifx

انا داخل aud/usd
من على 0.8879
هل اسيبها والا اقفلها

----------


## alomisi

ومعلش ياشباب نجوم السار لم تحدد لنا هدف ولم ندخل على توصيات النجوم ولو تركز بتلا حظو هذا الشي كان دخولنا تقديريا قدر المستطاع على النجوم ولا اقول هذا مبرر  سجلو نقاط الخسارة دين انا ساكون متابع الى الصباح للفرص لمن اراد ان يواصل المتابعة  لتعويض ما اخذة منا السوق وزيادة باذن الله وساكون متواجد ايضا عند افتتاح السوق الامريكية  على طوال وقت التداول لتعويض ونقاط اليوم تعتبر اول نقاط اخذها من السوق ولكن والله يعلم انها بسب تذبذب السوق من الان وصاعدا لن ادخل الا بفرص مؤكدة باذن الله والسموحة ياشباب ومتابعين

----------


## alomisi

> انا داخل aud/usd
> من على 0.8879
> هل اسيبها والا اقفلها

 اقفلها ياشيخ الله يهديك السعر كسر نقطة دعم قوية :Yikes3:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الله يعطيك العافيه ونحن في انتظارك في الفتره الامريكيه

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله واتمنى تعويض خسائر اليوم

----------


## ayoubsamifx

انا متابع معاك للصبح ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> انا من ناحيتي خسران 106

 106  :Eh S(7):  باذن الله بدلهم200   والله نقاط الربح مو صعبة ياشباب  بالتوفيق ولو تقدر تخليك متابع يكون احلى بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافيه ونحن في انتظارك في الفتره الامريكيه

   وانت  يا اخ عبدالله كم مضروووووووب :No3:

----------


## alomisi

الي صاحيين معي يركزو الدخول حيكون على بدايت الساعات و فية النصف ساعات باهداف من عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة متابعين

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> وانت يا اخ عبدالله كم مضروووووووب

 كل الصفقتين 230

----------


## ayoubsamifx

> 106  باذن الله بدلهم200   والله نقاط الربح مو صعبة ياشباب  بالتوفيق ولو تقدر تخليك متابع يكون احلى بالتوفيق

 انا متابع معاك لو في اي جديد انا هون معاك

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله

----------


## ayoubsamifx

تم تعويض ما خسرته في الاسترالي

----------


## adam222

تحياتي لك اخ وسام
الان قرأت موضوعك واسمحلي اشكرك على مجهودك وابداعك
وعندي لك سؤال هل التباعد الذي تتكلم عنه يتم تمييزه بالعين ام له حسابات ؟؟
من النظرة الاولى وجدت من الصعب رؤية هذا التباعد وتمييزه جيدا

----------


## 101

> ومعلش ياشباب نجوم السار لم تحدد لنا هدف ولم ندخل على توصيات النجوم ولو تركز بتلا حظو هذا الشي كان دخولنا تقديريا قدر المستطاع على النجوم ولا اقول هذا مبرر سجلو نقاط الخسارة دين انا ساكون متابع الى الصباح للفرص لمن اراد ان يواصل المتابعة لتعويض ما اخذة منا السوق وزيادة باذن الله وساكون متواجد ايضا عند افتتاح السوق الامريكية على طوال وقت التداول لتعويض ونقاط اليوم تعتبر اول نقاط اخذها من السوق ولكن والله يعلم انها بسب تذبذب السوق من الان وصاعدا لن ادخل الا بفرص مؤكدة باذن الله والسموحة ياشباب ومتابعين

 اخوي العميسي جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه لاخوانك 
ماشاء الله عليك شعله من النشاط  
بس رجاء خاص لي ولك 
لا تاخذ تقلبات السوق بمحمل شخصي والانتقام من السوق 
فانه سبيل للخطاء  
تقبل تقديري 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## alomisi

> تم تعويض ما خسرته في الاسترالي

 انتبة تكون عامل شراء للاسترالي هو يختبر النقطة التي كسرها فقط وقد يعاود الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## ابولو138

موضوع حلو لكن والله تضررت كثير من الاسترالي والنيوزلندي 
المشكله نريد ستوب وهدف من بداية التوصيه  
والدقه بالتوصيه مطلوبة وشكرا لجهودك والله يعوض من خسر

----------


## ayoubsamifx

أنا كمان عجبني موضوعك ومن اليوم راح أقهرك بالمشاركات واتمنى ان تكون فعالة
إيه رأيك في اليورو دولار شراء

----------


## alomisi

> تحياتي لك اخ وسام
> الان قرأت موضوعك واسمحلي اشكرك على مجهودك وابداعك
> وعندي لك سؤال هل التباعد الذي تتكلم عنه يتم تمييزه بالعين ام له حسابات ؟؟
> من النظرة الاولى وجدت من الصعب رؤية هذا التباعد وتمييزه جيدا

  ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيك اخي التباعد لة حسابات من النضرة الاولى  مع ضرورة ربطة بالفريمات الاخرى قد يكون هناك تباعد لكن ليس هو الهدف وانما هذا التباعد مؤشر لتباعد جميل جدا ياتي بعدة وهو الهدف التباعد الواضح الكبير بين النجوم :Eh S(7):

----------


## ayoubsamifx

> انتبة تكون عامل شراء للاسترالي هو يختبر النقطة التي كسرها فقط وقد يعاود الهبوط والله اعلم

 لا انا استنيتو لما اكتفى نزول وضاعفت العقد وخرج عن نقطة دخول العقد الخسران الاول

----------


## alomisi

> أنا كمان عجبني موضوعك ومن اليوم راح أقهرك بالمشاركات واتمنى ان تكون فعالة
> إيه رأيك في اليورو دولار شراء

 اليورو على نقاط السار الاسبوعي ايجابية نوع ما بس سيكون الشراء جميل جدا  والاستوب قريب ايظا  الاستوب هو اغلاق  شمعة اربع ساعات تحت نقطة 1.2720  واهداف الربح مفتوحة  اما عن الاسترليني فقد اوضحت نجوم السار على الاسبوعي انة سلبي نوع ما وذلك للافتراق اواضح بين نجوم السار على الاسبوعي وبالتوفيق

----------


## 101

اخوي العميسي 
الان بعد ان اغلق الباوند دولار فوق نقطه 1.5560
هل ينفع ان ندخل شراء

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه لاخوانك 
> ماشاء الله عليك شعله من النشاط  
> بس رجاء خاص لي ولك 
> لا تاخذ تقلبات السوق بمحمل شخصي والانتقام من السوق 
> فانه سبيل للخطاء  
> تقبل تقديري 
> وكل عام وانت بخير

 ياهلااااااااااااا فيك اخ ولاتهون فعلا قد اكون تكلفت شوي بالحديث عند الخسارة   فعلا لانو اخوك ولا اخفي عليك بعد الدخول مع نجوم السار ومعرفتها جيدا  صارت الخسارة عندي  حاجة نادرة والحمدلله وخصوصا عندما دخل بعض اخواني معي في الصفقة  انا لا اهتم بخسارتي بقدر ما اهتم بما يخسرة اخواني من النقاط لكن وكما وعدتهم باذن الله الجاي فية الخير والبركة باذن الله ومشكور  جدا اخي على شعورك الطيب وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## adam222

اخي ذكرت في احدى المشاركات ان التباعد من نوع س 150 ما المقصود بهذه القيمة
ومن اين استخرجتها

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي 
> الان بعد ان اغلق الباوند دولار فوق نقطه 1.5560
> هل ينفع ان ندخل شراء

  حط في بالك نقطة اذا اردت شراء الاسترليني  وهي 1.5520 اذا كان الزوج فوقها فهو ايجابي ومازالت اهداف ا ال  57 و 58 و59 و 60 مفتوحة لة اما اذا كسر نقطة 1.5520  بشمعة اربع ساعات فاهدافة سفلية بدون شك  واذا اردت الشراء تكون تشتري بالقرب من منطقة دعم قوية بحيث تكون قريب للاستوب   واهداف الربح كثيرة وهكذا اخي بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> موضوع حلو لكن والله تضررت كثير من الاسترالي والنيوزلندي 
> المشكله نريد ستوب وهدف من بداية التوصيه  
> والدقه بالتوصيه مطلوبة وشكرا لجهودك والله يعوض من خسر

  باذن الله اخي نكون ادق   ويكفينا  تسرع اليوم  :Eh S(7):   متابعين

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  

> اخي ذكرت في احدى المشاركات ان التباعد من نوع س 150 ما المقصود بهذه القيمة
> ومن اين استخرجتها

  ياهلااااااااااااا فيك اخي فعلا كنت من اول احسب النقاط التي افترقت عليها النجمات  على الفريمات الكبيرة اي مابين النجمات لكن اكتشفت ان فرق النقاط في الافتراقات ليس دقيق واهم شي اقتناص الافتراق الكبير الذي يحصل بعد هبوط كبير ا صعود كبير وهكذا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله هناك فرص مؤكدة على زوج الاسترالي كندي افترق واضح لنجوم كما رقمتها يوتيا الزوج الان يعتبر في الموجة 3_ 4 وهو الان يغتبر في نهايت اربعة وسيككمل الموجة الخامسة صعود باذن الله ندخلها الان بالتوفيق السعر الان 0.9266

----------


## Bo A7maD

ندخلها شراء ام بيع ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

يعني ندخل ولا كيف كم الهدف والاستوووووب

----------


## Bo A7maD

ماهو الهدف

----------


## ayoubsamifx

هل ندخل الأن أم ننتظر تأكيد الصفقة

----------


## alomisi

شراء الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت0.9230  الهدف0.9300

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

كم نضع الهدف والاستوووووووب علشااان نبي ننناااااااام

----------


## Bo A7maD

متى تغلق شمعة الأربع ساعات

----------


## Bo A7maD

ارجو من صاحب الموضوع التفاعل معنا هل الصفقه في الاتجاه السليم ؟ هل نظع هدف وستوب لوز الان ونذهب الى النوم

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله هناك فرص مؤكدة على زوج الاسترالي كندي افترق واضح لنجوم كما رقمتها يوتيا الزوج الان يعتبر في الموجة 3_ 4 وهو الان يغتبر في نهايت اربعة وسيككمل الموجة الخامسة صعود باذن الله ندخلها الان بالتوفيق السعر الان 0.9266

   للمتواجدين الحمدلله مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك نكتفي ب 27 نقطة وبالتوفيق السعر الان 0.9293 بالتوفيق للجميع وننتضر اقتتاح الاسواق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ارجو من صاحب الموضوع التفاعل معنا هل الصفقه في الاتجاه السليم ؟ هل نظع هدف وستوب لوز الان ونذهب الى النوم

 انطفئ التيارفي ذلك الوقت   المعذرة اخي  :No3:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

تم الخرووج والف مبرووك 27 نقطه  ممكن رايك في اليوزلندي دولار شراء من هذة المناطق

----------


## alomisi

ياهلااااااااااااااا فيك اخ عبدالله بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

اخونا العميسي في توصيه قريبه ؟

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

نحن في انتظاااارك اخي العميسي

----------


## jawal500

جازاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
الا ان هناك نقطة مهمة وهي نقطة التباعد بين نقاط السار انا متأكد لم كيفيتها احد من الاخوة المتابعين 
ربما تكلف نفسك بمساعدة اخوانك وزيادة شرح هذا التباعد  حتى يتم ايضا عمل اكسبيرت ونبدأ بتجربته
مشكوور مجهودك الكريم

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

لازلنا في اتظاااااااارك اخي  وسااااام

----------


## ayoubsamifx

في انتظاركم انا كمان كنت داخل البارحة في صفقة الاسترالي كندي وكتفيت ب 25 نقطة الحمد الله منتظرين تأكيدكم لصفقة أخرى

----------


## ابولو138

انتظااار

----------


## alomisi

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا السموحة ياشباب   متابعين و  جاهزين

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

متااااااااااااااابعين وجاااااااااااهزين  وفااااااالنا الربح

----------


## jambasha

> مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا السموحة ياشباب   متابعين و  جاهزين

 فاتنا شراء الفرنك ين اليوم يا وسام كما اشرنا له سابقا  
تتعوض باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ستكون الفرص مع ظهور نجمة السار لليومي وارجو من الشباب متابعة  الازواج كلها التى على الشارت اذا رايتم تباعد في اي زوج انا مش مركز علية هاتووووووووو ة واحنا ندرسة باقل من ثواني  ونقرر
 بالتوفيق افتحو على المنصة  قدر ماتستطيعو من الازواج  ومتابعين بالتوفيق

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

شوف الباوند دولار أعتقد شراء و الهدف 1.5760 و الله أعلم

----------


## balahacho

سؤال بسيط اخ وسام لماذا اخترت الشارت اليومي للمتابعة؟؟

----------


## balahacho

يورو فرانك عاي الشارت اليومي

----------


## alomisi

> فاتنا شراء الفرنك ين اليوم يا وسام كما اشرنا له سابقا  
> تتعوض باذن الله

   الله يسامحك احنا داخلينها شراء سوينق من قبل يومين لوتذكر وانت من نبهني عليها ياكنج راجع صفحة 41 او 40 تحصل الصفقة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## balahacho

اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف!!!

----------


## adam222

> باذن الله ستكون الفرص مع ظهور نجمة السار لليومي وارجو من الشباب متابعة الازواج كلها التى على الشارت اذا رايتم تباعد في اي زوج انا مش مركز علية هاتووووووووو ة واحنا ندرسة باقل من ثواني ونقرر
> بالتوفيق افتحو على المنصة قدر ماتستطيعو من الازواج ومتابعين بالتوفيق

 بعد اذنك اخي تدعم فرصك بالشارت حتى نتعلم معا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## balahacho

يبدو انني شخص غير مرغوب

----------


## jambasha

> الله يسامحك احنا داخلينها شراء سوينق من قبل يومين لوتذكر وانت من نبهني عليها ياكنج راجع صفحة 41 او 40 تحصل الصفقة بالتوفيق

 كلامك سليم .. انا لم انتبه لتلك المشاركة .. المعذره  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

اليورو وووو لشراء ياشباب من النقطة الحالية سنحدد الاستوب والهدف بعد قليل 
واذا هبط قليل فرصة لتعزيز :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> شوف الباوند دولار أعتقد شراء و الهدف 1.5760 و الله أعلم

 ياهلااااااااااااااا فيك اخي عطرتنا بقدومك انشاء الله

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

تم الشراء اليوووورو والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> يبدو انني شخص غير مرغوب

 الله المستعان ياشيخ  اعذرني والله مربوك شوي مع بداية الافتتاح انا متابع الشارت بس الحين   ياهلا فيك اخي تامر بشي انا مستعد :Eh S(7):

----------


## jambasha

النيوزيلاندي دولار مازال للشراء في نظري

----------


## alomisi

> يورو فرانك عاي الشارت اليومي

    فرصة جميلة فعلا اخي لسى مشاهدها الان بس افضل تشترية من تحت شوي  او تشتري بعقد صغير من الان  واذا هبط قليلا تعزز وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

رايك في الدولار ين هل عليه فرصه

----------


## balahacho

مشكور ياشيخ كتير

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## alomisi

> النيوزيلاندي دولار مازال للشراء في نظري

 ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك فرصة حلوة بس ندخلها الان بعقد صغير وعند هبوط الزوج قليلا نعزز الشراء من 0.7032 بالتوفيق يعتمد الصفقة الثانية

----------


## alomisi

هدف اليورو ياشباب 1.2900 باذن واحد احد وبالتوفيق الاستوب اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.2750 ركزوووووووووووووووو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت مش ملامسة هناك فرق

----------


## alomisi

هدف النيوز لندي  0.7130  الاستوب لنيوز لندي اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 0.7050 بالتوفيق في النيوز لندي الاستوب قريب بس قوي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

 الكيبل يا ابو عمر يعتبر الان في منطقة حلوة لشراء لان نجمة السار على اليومي توئهلة لضرب 1.5700 ويكون الاستوب اسفل 1.5611 اي ىاقفال ساعة تحت الاستوب خروج على طول انا ماخذة سوينق مع الشباب من تحت وربنا يوفق وهذة ليست دعوى لشراء

----------


## alomisi

> رايك في الدولار ين هل عليه فرصه

 فرصة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووية ياشباب بس سوينق والاستوب قريب   انصح دخولها وبشدة :Yikes3:  شراء الين مقابل الدولار السعر الحالي 85.35   الاستوب 84.75 اي الاغلاق تحتها واهدافنا مفتوحة قد تستمر الى حين الاشعار بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## bero

يا مسهل في شراء الدولار ين

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الله يعطيك العافيه تم الدخوووول وان شاء الله ناخذ منه 200 نقطه هذا الاسبووع

----------


## bero

انا قرات حوالي نصف الموضوع و لكن اريد شي ان تضع نسبة معينة لتباعد النجمة لكي نكون محددين اكثر من العين

----------


## alomisi

اليورو فرنك شراء بعقد صغير من هنا من السعر الحالي 1.3327 الهدف 1.3380 واذا هبط الزوج قليلا التعزيز حلو الاستوب اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت الاستوب الموضح ويكفينا اليوم هذة الصفقات وباقي الوقت للمتابعة بالتوفيق واعتذر عن كل من تاخرت في الرد علية او لم انتبة لمشاركتة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ازيد فرصة الهدف عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة فقط بس يدخلها واحد بسرعة الان شراء اليورو ين بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

شباب ملاحضة النيوز لندي  دولار نعدل الاستوب لقوة الفرصة عند 0.7030 اي اغلاق اربع ساعات تحتها بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> انا قرات حوالي نصف الموضوع و لكن اريد شي ان تضع نسبة معينة لتباعد النجمة لكي نكون محددين اكثر من العين

 المعذرة اخ بيرووووووو لم اركز على مشاركتك  لكن ان شاء سنضع وقت لشرح كيف تم الدخول  في الصفقات بعد اتمام طرح الفرص لانو بيكون واحد مشغول بالشارت والمؤشرات فما فيش وقت لريم والكتابة على الشارت ورفع الملفات واواواوا ا.......الخ لكن بعد ان ننهي صفقاتنا سيكون الوقت مطروح للاستفسار  بس واحدة واحدة   الاخوة يذكروا الزوج وانا اشرح ليش وكيف تم الدخول بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## balahacho

*الاخ وسام 
انا فاتح 28 تشارت لعدد 28 جوز عملة وكل عملة نتابع علي اليومي واربع ساعات والساعه  وذلك من بعد صلاه التراويح حتي نكتشف التفريقات بين النجمات !!!!  هل هذا شئ معقول !!الاتعتقد ان هذا شئ متلف للأعصاب ومرهق نفسيا اضف الي هذا قلة الفرص المتاحة 
شو رايك ؟؟؟*

----------


## alomisi

> ازيد فرصة الهدف عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة فقط بس يدخلها واحد بسرعة الان شراء اليورو ين بالتوفيق

 الحمد لله ظرب الهدف ثلاثين نقطة مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في اليورو ين  نتابع باقي الصفقات :Good:

----------


## adam222

> شباب ملاحضة النيوز لندي دولار نعدل الاستوب لقوة الفرصة عند 0.7030 اي اغلاق اربع ساعات تحتها بالتوفيق

 اخ وسام بعد اذنك اعيد طلبي لك بارفاق شارتات حتى نستفيد اكثر ونتعلم منك
مشكور سلفا

----------


## alomisi

> *الاخ وسام*  *انا فاتح 28 تشارت لعدد 28 جوز عملة وكل عملة نتابع علي اليومي واربع ساعات والساعه وذلك من بعد صلاه التراويح حتي نكتشف التفريقات بين النجمات !!!! هل هذا شئ معقول !!الاتعتقد ان هذا شئ متلف للأعصاب ومرهق نفسيا اضف الي هذا قلة الفرص المتاحة*  *شو رايك ؟؟؟*

 رأيي هو ان لا تتعب نفسك اخي وخل التعب لنا ونا باذن الله انزلك الفرص جاهزة  وانا معلش متعود على فتح ازواج كثير وانزال الفرص والا خذلك 5 ازواج وتابع فرصهم :Eh S(7):   بالتوفيق للجميع :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

الى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

اليورو فرنك قريب من الهدف نتابع

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم كيف حالك طمني عنك هل يوجد زوج اقدر ان ادخل عليه بيع او شراء الان ويكون مظمون انشاءالله حتى ولو الخروج بنقاط قليله ؟

----------


## forex13

هلا اخي هل بالامكان استخدام الطريقة سكالبينغ على فريم 5 دقائق والخروج ب 10 بيب  
لاني صراحة الى الان لم اجرب الطريقة ياريت توضح طريقة دخولك لكي نساعد في عرض الفرص  
وماهي اوقات شغلك  
تحياتي ياغالي

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ك اهداف النيوز لندي مبرووووووووووووووك اهداف اليورو فرنك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اهداف اليورو دولار مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اهداف صفقة السوينق صفقات الامس كلها فل ابشن ياشباب لو تلاحظو النيوز لندي ارتد من نقطة الاستوب  تماما ولم نخرج لانة كما نبهنا الخروج عند الاغلاق اربع ساعات تحت الاستوب   وطار الى الهدف بالتوفيق لكل من دخل معنا  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Good:  :015:

----------


## ابولو138

هل من جديد

----------


## جلال العراقي

مبروک مبروك
الذهب اين يتجه !!

----------


## brain2jene

ماذا بالنسبة لاهداف السوينق دولار ين لم تتحقق بعد, هل الى الطريق , انبقى عليها

----------


## ابولو138

كم اهداف الين

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل من توصيات جديده اخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك الارباااااااااح

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم ياشباب وحشتونا متابعين باذن الله :Eh S(7):  واعذروني انا افضل الدخول عن افتتاح اليوم لكي تتضح اتجاهات  العملات اكثر ولكي ندخل بصفقات مضمونة باذن الله ونجنب حبايبنا الخسارة بالتوفيق وان شاء الله يوم موفق باذن الله نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اول فرص على الساعة شراء اليورو ياباني الهدف 50 نفطة الان بسرعة

----------


## SahamEmarati99

> اول فرص على الساعة شراء اليورو ياباني الهدف 50 نفطة الان بسرعة

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ... ممكن تخبرني الميتاتريدر الي تستخدمه تابع لأي شركه ؟؟ ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الذي تبذله

----------


## alomisi

> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك فرصة حلوة بس ندخلها الان بعقد صغير وعند هبوط الزوج قليلا نعزز الشراء من 0.7032 بالتوفيق يعتمد الصفقة الثانية

  

> اليورو فرنك شراء بعقد صغير من هنا من السعر الحالي 1.3327 الهدف 1.3380 واذا هبط الزوج قليلا التعزيز حلو الاستوب اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت الاستوب الموضح ويكفينا اليوم هذة الصفقات وباقي الوقت للمتابعة بالتوفيق واعتذر عن كل من تاخرت في الرد علية او لم انتبة لمشاركتة بالتوفيق

  

> هدف اليورو ياشباب 1.2900 باذن واحد احد وبالتوفيق الاستوب اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.2750 ركزوووووووووووووووو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت مش ملامسة هناك فرق

  

> هدف النيوز لندي 0.7130 الاستوب لنيوز لندي اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت 0.7050 بالتوفيق في النيوز لندي الاستوب قريب بس قوي بالتوفيق

 الحمد لله صفقات الامس :013:  كلهههههههههههههههههههههههههههها ارباح اما عن السوينقات فمن حينها لانها سوينقات  :015:

----------


## houssem1012

السلام عليكم  .... لي سؤال ..وهو. 
في كثير من الاحيات يكون هناك الكثير من الانفراجات  كيف نعرف في اي واحد ندخل  
شكرا

----------


## القناص المصري

> اول فرص على الساعة شراء اليورو ياباني الهدف 50 نفطة الان بسرعة

 يعني نقول الهدف 110.50 مثلا

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم الشراء عند 110.24 وماذا اضع الهدف هل اضعه 110.75 او اقل ؟

----------


## alomisi

> تم الشراء عند 110.24 وماذا اضع الهدف هل اضعه 110.75 او اقل ؟

 ياهلاااااااااا فيك عساك عوضت خسارة المجنون ربنا يسهل لااااااااااااااا الاستوب لصفقتنا الجديد عند 109.95 اذا اقفل الزوج ساعة تحتها نخرج من بسرعة اقول اذا اقفل مش لامس ركزووووووووووو بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك لليورو دولار

----------


## Bo A7maD

ياهلا فييك اخي الكريم الحمدالله عوضنا الخساره شوي  :Eh S(7):    اقول اذا اقفل مش لامس ركزووووووووووو بالتوفيق (( ههههه لاتوصي تعلمنا من الدرس الي فات  :Ongue:  ))

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم باقي 17 دقيقه على اغلاق الساعه لصفقة اليورو ين اذا اغلق اقل من 110.95 نقلق الصفقه فورا هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## القناص المصري

> ياهلاااااااااا فيك عساك عوضت خسارة المجنون  ربنا يسهل لااااااااااااااا الاستوب لصفقتنا الجديد عند 110.95  اذا اقفل الزوج ساعة تحتها نخرج من بسرعة اقول اذا اقفل مش لامس ركزووووووووووو بالتوفيق

 اظنك تقصد الاستوب 109.95 اغلاق ساعة اسفلها حيث انها في الاساس صفقة شراء

----------


## mada001

> اظنك تقصد الاستوب 109.95 اغلاق ساعة اسفلها حيث انها في الاساس صفقة شراء

 اعتقد هما قصدهم كده انا مش فاهمهم بصراحه

----------


## Bo A7maD

والله انا ضعت بعد  :Regular Smile:  اضنه كان يقصد الهدف 110.95 واذا اقلقة شمعة الساعه تحت هذا الرقم نخرج من الصفقه سواء خساره او ربح انا هذا الي فهمته

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم باقي 17 دقيقه على اغلاق الساعه لصفقة اليورو ين اذا اغلق اقل من 110.95 نقلق الصفقه فورا هل هذا صحيح ؟

  المعذرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة خطاء املائي الاستوب 109.95  انا اسف :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## mada001

والهدف ؟

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن تحليلك لليورو دولار

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخي ابو عمر اظن والله اعلم ات اقصى ارتفاع لليورو هو 1.2910  وبعدها سيواصل الهبوط الى ارقام جديد ومحطات وهي اول محطة 1.2720 اذكسر تحتها شمعة يوم حنشوف  تذبذب كثيررررررر عند 1.2670 اما اذا كسر 1.2670 فانتضرة عند 1.2450 والله اعلم وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

الحمدالله  :Hands:  خرعتني والله لان الرقم 110.95 كان بعييد ومستحييل يوصله بعشر دقايق  :Eh S(7):  تم الاغلاق فوق هذا الرقم الحمدالله  :Hands:  وماذا نضع الهدف هل نضعه 110.50 او 110.75 انا سعر الشراء 110.24 ماذا تنصح

----------


## alomisi

> والهدف ؟

 الهدف باذن الله 110.77  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخی الکریم 
الذهب !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

لا انسى ان ابارك لمن دخل معنا في زوج الدولار ين صفقة سوينق مقدماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فالف مبروك ونجي الارباح باذن الله قيل الاغلاق الاسبوعي تذكرووووووووووا :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم هل افتح عقد ثاني ثقيل لليورو ين من السعر الحالي شراء 110.20 بهدف 110.70 هل هو مضمون انشاءالله

----------


## alomisi

> اخی الکریم

  

> الذهب !!!!!!!!!!!!

  الذهب  الان والله اعلم اعتقد مازال ايجابي يا اخ جلال اما اذا كسر 121820   بشمعة يوم فهو سلبي وستكون اهداف  السفلية 1190 واردة وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

معلش ياشباب الفرص اليوم قليلة لكن الحرص واجب ومتابعين لمزيد من الفرص

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الفررنك ين تتوقع انه راح يجيب 200 نقطه هذا الاسبووع والدولار ين كم تتوقع راح ياصل

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم هل افتح عقد ثاني ثقيل لليورو ين من السعر الحالي شراء 110.20 بهدف 110.70 هل هو مضمون انشاءالله

 لاااااااااااااااا لطمع :Big Grin:  اجعلها شعارك تنجح باذن الله  لا تفتح صفقة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

انشاءالله  :Big Grin:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوة واستوب قريب النيوزلندي كندي شراء الهدف 30 نقطة من السعر الحالي0.7355 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 07335

----------


## نوره

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد فرص متاحه للدخول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابولو138

نيوزلندي كندي سبريده 20 اوف عالفكسول

----------


## ابولو138

فرصه عالاسترالي دولار بداية افتراق النجوم  4 ساعات

----------


## ابولو138

مارايكم.... 
بيع استراالي دولار

----------


## alomisi

> فرصه عالاسترالي دولار بداية افتراق النجوم 4 ساعات

 ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا ابولو الفرصة مؤهلة على جميع الفريمات دخول بيع من 0.9048 من السعر الحالي بسرعة الاستوب والهدف دقايق وانزلة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابولو138

ماشاءالله توصيه موفقه باذن الله  
اعطنا الاهداف والاستوب الجيد رعاك الله

----------


## Bo A7maD

بيع او شراء ؟

----------


## alomisi

الهدف للاسترالي دولار 0.9007 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فؤق 0.9075  بالتوفيق باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابولو138

وفقك الله

----------


## alomisi

> بيع او شراء ؟

 بيع   بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابولو138

عيب الطريقه انه ممكن يبدا تفترق النجوم والسعر يعكس كثير  ماهو فلترها اخونا العميصي

----------


## alomisi

> عيب الطريقه انه ممكن يبدا تفترق النجوم والسعر يعكس كثير ماهو فلترها اخونا العميصي

 العميسي عمصتني ليشششششششششششش :Big Grin:  ههههههههههههههههههههههه  انا باعمل استوب حلو واقول لو صعد عززوا الصفقة بس متاكد من هبوطهاااااا بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

اذا صعد الاسترالي عززوا البيع وونازل نازل باذن الله

----------


## ابولو138

باذن الله

----------


## ابولو138

alomisi
كيف تقرا

----------


## alomisi

> alomisi
> كيف تقرا

  تقراء العميسي

----------


## الفيصل1

مشكور الاموسى على المجهود ومساعدة اخوانك وعسى الله يوفقك  
واعتبرنى متابع جيد من اليوم معاك ومشارك باذن الله

----------


## ابولو138

ونعم والله

----------


## alxbrownalx

متابع معاك من بداية اليوم  
ازاى بتستخدم موفينج 14 
النجوم فعلا افترقت فى الاربع ساعات بس ولم تفترق على شارت الساعة على الاسترالى 
ازاى بقى هبوط ولسة لم نتاكد على الفريمات الاخرى وشكرا

----------


## alxbrownalx

تقريبا فى فرصة usd cad    لونج

----------


## alomisi

> متابع معاك من بداية اليوم  
> ازاى بتستخدم موفينج 14 
> النجوم فعلا افترقت فى الاربع ساعات بس ولم تفترق على شارت الساعة على الاسترالى 
> ازاى بقى هبوط ولسة لم نتاكد على الفريمات الاخرى وشكرا

 اولا فريم الاربع ساعات  فريم قوي واعتمد علية بزيادة ثانيا يدعمني  فريمان متوافقان في اتجاة الاستوكاستك وهو فريم الاسبوعي والاربع ساعات بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

ويش رأيك في اليورو باوند أعتقد هناك فرصة بيع ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> تقريبا فى فرصة usd cad لونج

 لن تتضح الفرصة الابعد ساعة :Big Grin:  يالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alxbrownalx

منكم نستفيد وشكرا على ردك ومساعدتك  
الموفينج افريج 14 كيف استخدامة

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  ارجوا منك يا اخي انزال شارت   من الشارتات التي تبني عليها وجهة نظرك   وياريت ما تبخل لعلينا بالشرح الكامل   ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## alomisi

الذهب طايح اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم يعني سلبي سيزور 121800 او  121700لكن لا احب العب معة :Boxing:  :Big Grin:  ليست توصية :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

سحورررررررررررررررررررررر وراجع

----------


## Bo A7maD

بالعافيه اخي الكريم العميسي

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي العميسي انا داش صفقتين صفقة اليورو ين شراء بسعر 110.24 وصفقة الاسترالي دولار بيع بسعر .9047 وسوف اذهب الى النوم الان لان لم يبقى شيء على الدوام في الصباح فماذا تنصحني ان اضع الهدف والستوب لكل صفقه ؟

----------


## jambasha

صباح الخير اخواني  
ان شاء الله يكون يوم مليء بالارباح

----------


## جلال العراقي

> الذهب طايح اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم يعني سلبي سيزور 121800 او 121700لكن لا احب العب معة
> ليست توصية

 الله یحفظك

----------


## Bo A7maD

تم انهاء صفقة اليورو ين على الخسارة 58 نقطه  :Frown:  وانشاءالله الاسترالي دولار يصل إلى الهدف 9007 و يعوض هذه الخسارة

----------


## Bo A7maD

الاسترالي دولار هل ممكن وصوله الي سعر اقل من .9007 ؟

----------


## alomisi

ناخذ ارياح الاسترالي هنا ياذن الله كان السوق اليوم مربوك شوي

----------


## Bo A7maD

يالله الحمدالله على كل حال

----------


## alxbrownalx

اخي العميسي لو سمحت ازاى اعرف ان ماهى نقطة التباعد الا ممكن يحصل عنها ارتداد لسعر

----------


## alxbrownalx

تقريبا يااخي العميسي فى صفقة كانت على gbp aud   لونج

----------


## alomisi

> تقريبا يااخي العميسي فى صفقة كانت على gbp aud   لونج

 كانت قوية لو نبهتنا قيل ساعتين شوف كيف الافتراق على الاربع ساعات وكيف الشمعة طارت خيرها في غيرها

----------


## نوره

اخونا العميسي ... ماهو توجه اليورو ين  حاليا .. هل ترى له صعود ام للهبوط بقيه

----------


## alxbrownalx

> كانت قوية لو نبهتنا قيل ساعتين شوف كيف الافتراق على الاربع ساعات وكيف الشمعة طارت خيرها في غيرها

  شكرا لمساعدتك اخي العميسي لو سمحت ازاى اعرف ان ماهى نقطة التباعد الا ممكن يحصل عنها ارتداد لسعر

----------


## alomisi

> يالله الحمدالله على كل حال

 السوق اليوم اكلنا واكلناة   خيرة ربنا   نتايع السوق انفجار سعري  قوي سيحدث لذهب   لنراقب ونتابع :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل ندخل في صفقة الذهب ؟

----------


## alomisi

انا متاكد من قوة الفرصة بيع لكني لا احب الدخول :Big Grin:  لمن اراد الدخول الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق نقطة 122700 اما الهدف 121800 اما انا فمتابع ولااحبذ الدخول :Big Grin:

----------


## نوره

اخواني .. لست هنا في مقام المفتيه .. لكن اتمنى السوال عن شرعية بيع وشراء الذهب واحكامه 
اخي العميسي .... اليورو ين ... هل بالامكان ان ترى لي ماهي وجهته الحاليه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

> اخواني .. لست هنا في مقام المفتيه .. لكن اتمنى السوال عن شرعية بيع وشراء الذهب واحكامه 
> اخي العميسي .... اليورو ين ... هل بالامكان ان ترى لي ماهي وجهته الحاليه

 ياهلااااااااااااا با الاخت نوررة اليورو ين اعتقدة جيد لشراء والاستوب يكون تحت 30 نقطة والله اعلم سيصعد سيصعد والهدف70 نقطة لكن انا لا احبذ الدخول فية الان :Big Grin:

----------


## نوره

جزاك الله خير اخوي ماقصرت

----------


## alxbrownalx

رايك فى aud jpy   تقريبا فى فرصة

----------


## alomisi

> رايك فى aud jpy تقريبا فى فرصة

 راحت الفرصة قبل ساعة :Big Grin:  ركزززززززززززززز

----------


## alxbrownalx

طيب ازاى اركز الفرص بضيع ازاى اعرف ان الافتراق صحيح والقادم عكس الاتجاة

----------


## alomisi

تصبحووووووووووووووو على خير الواحد لما ينام خلاص الاحلام والكوابيس كلها سار :Yikes3:  وموجات يوت :Yikes3:  وشموع  :Big Grin: وترندات الله ييسرها معانا ومعاكم واستودعكم الله يا احباب وبالتوفيق

----------


## Bo A7maD

هل من فرص اخينا العميسي

----------


## adam222

> اخ وسام بعد اذنك اعيد طلبي لك بارفاق شارتات حتى نستفيد اكثر ونتعلم منك
> مشكور سلفا

 والله يا اخ عميسي لا اعرف مامشكلتك مع الشارتات 
بسحب طلبي 
بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> والله يا اخ عميسي لا اعرف مامشكلتك مع الشارتات

  

> بسحب طلبي  بالتوفيق لك ان شاء الله

 اخ ادم والله ماركزت اذا امكن استطيع اشرح لك شرح لاتو ياشباب بعضهم معتقد في نجمة السار فقط انا  دخت في موجات اليوت السبع دوخات وفي الهرمونيك  وعند دخولي في الصفقة اجيب السار والتوقع الموجي واحتملات الهرمونيك واين انا  من الترند  والى اين ياتطلع الاستوكاست  خمسة مؤشرات يعتمد عليها اخوك وسام لكن لايجاد الفرص والتى اكتب فيها فرصة قوووووووية وانصح الدخول بشدة اعرف انو فرصة 97 % ناجحة

----------


## Bo A7maD

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم العميسي ومنتظرين فرص اليوم انشاءالله

----------


## alomisi

الافتتاح اليومي قرب ياشباب جاهزين :Drive1:

----------


## أبو محمد.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ممكن تشوفلنا الباوند دولار

----------


## ابولو138

جاهزين :Drive1:  :Boxing:  :18:

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب طايح اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم يعني سلبي سيزور 121800 او 121700لكن لا احب العب معة ليست توصية

 فعلا طاح الذهب الى نقطة 111800 باالدقة ومن ثم طار الى مافوق 1230  فمبرووووووووووووووووك لمن دخلها اعتقد واحد بس الاخ حاتم  يالتوفيق السوق اكلنا امس واكلناة رغم ان الاسترالي دولار واصل الهبوط لكن يكفينا هدفنا ونراقب وانبة الشباب اننا لن ندخل بالصفقات المشكوك فيها كامس ولا تواخذوني اذ قلت الفرص :Drive1:  بالتوفيق للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ممكن تشوفلنا الباوند دولار

 ان تامر يابو عمر عند 15 دقيقة فقط :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو محمد.

> ان تامر يابو عمر عند 15 دقيقة فقط

 الله يسلمك يا طيب ما يامر عليك ظالم

----------


## alomisi

المجنون لشراء بسرعة من السعر الحالي 13329

----------


## alomisi

فرصة قوووووووووووووووووووووية المجنون شراء الاهداف كبيرة ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

شراء الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.5592 الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوبات حتلحق

----------


## ابولو138

كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخی الکریم احیک 
الذهب بيع وشراء 
اخذناه 
الحمد الله على مااعطانا وله الشكر

----------


## ابولو138

المحنون

----------


## ابولو138

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## alomisi

استوب الاسترليني 1.5550 الاغلاق تحتها باربع  ساعات وارفعو الهدف 30 نقطة 
استوب المجنون اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1.3300 بالتوفيق

----------


## الملك كليب

تم شراء المجنون
كم الاهداف والوقف يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

> اخی الکریم احیک 
> الذهب بيع وشراء 
> اخذناه 
> الحمد الله على مااعطانا وله الشكر

 ياهلا اخ حاتم الذهي اليوم سادخلة بيع والي يحب من الشباب يدخل يدخل ان شاء الله الهدف  1222.80 الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق 123250

----------


## jambasha

صباح الخير اخواني

----------


## الملك كليب

اخوي كم هدف المجنون لا هنت

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

شوف اليورو ين على شارت اليومي هل هناك فرصة شراء ؟؟؟

----------


## الملك كليب

ننتظر الاجابة على هدف المجنون

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلا اخ حاتم الذهي اليوم سادخلة بيع والي يحب من الشباب يدخل يدخل ان شاء الله الهدف 1222.80
> الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق 123250

 اخی الکریم
اعتقد وهذه وجهة نظري الشراء 
افضل 
والله اعلم 
واحتفظ برائيك ربما اعيد حساباتي لاني داخل شراء
من 1228 وباستوب 1226

----------


## alomisi

المعذرة ياشباب انطفأ التيار ومتابعين معاكم بالنسبة لاهداف المجنون 1.3415 :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> اخی الکریم
> اعتقد وهذه وجهة نظري الشراء 
> افضل 
> والله اعلم 
> واحتفظ برائيك ربما اعيد حساباتي لاني داخل شراء
> من 1228 وباستوب 1226

  ياهلا فيك اخ جلال انا سابيع وان صعد ساعزز وهدفي هو نقطة استوبك 1.22670  مع اني اعرف ان الذهب ايجابي جدا لكن نجومي لن تخذلني :Eh S(7):   نتابع يا اخ جلاااااااااااااااااااااال الله يعطيك العافية حمستني لذهب ههههههههههه بالتوفيق :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> شوف اليورو ين على شارت اليومي هل هناك فرصة شراء ؟؟؟

 الدولار ين احنا داخلينة سوينق واذا حاب تدخل مازال الامر مفتوح استوبنا اغلاق يوم تحت 84.70 الهدف مفتوح :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Drive1:  اليورو ين لا جديد فية مشبوووووه

----------


## alomisi

> صباح الخير اخواني

  يا صبااااااااااح النور  ياهلااااااااااااا فيك اخي  ماركزت عليك  السموحة :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

حقيقة اعتبره يوم عاصف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

صفقتناالرابعة لليوم بشراء الدولار ين الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 85.10 الهدف 85.95 :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> حقيقة اعتبره يوم عاصف

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااا بالنور نورة  ادخلي يابنت في الدولار ين الحين بسرعة  ومبرووووووووك 50 نقطة مقدما بلاش خوف  :Good:

----------


## نوره

توكلنا على الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلا فيك اخ جلال انا سابيع وان صعد ساعزز وهدفي هو نقطة استوبك 1.22670 
> مع اني اعرف ان الذهب ايجابي جدا لكن نجومي لن تخذلني
> نتابع يا اخ جلاااااااااااااااااااااال الله يعطيك العافية حمستني لذهب ههههههههههه بالتوفيق

 بالتوفیق اخی
ادعولك من كل قلبي
احذر الذهب !!! لأنه ثعلب وعنيف جدا 
هل ممکن تتکرم علینا 
الکندي مناطق جيده للشراء 
مع انخفاض النفط والاسهم 
وحاب ادخل بصفقه كبيره
هذا بعد ماتتفضل علينا به

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفیق اخی
> ادعولك من كل قلبي
> احذر الذهب !!! لأنه ثعلب وعنيف جدا 
> هل ممکن تتکرم علینا 
> الکندي مناطق جيده للشراء 
> مع انخفاض النفط والاسهم 
> وحاب ادخل بصفقه كبيره
> هذا بعد ماتتفضل علينا به

 الدولار الكندي استطيع افيدك الحين بالشراء من السعرالحالي والهدف 30 نقطة فقط :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم العميسي انا اليوم توني شابك ما قدرة الحق على اي توصيه هل في زوج استطيع ان ادخل به الان بالسعر الحالي ؟

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم العميسي انا اليوم توني شابك ما قدرة الحق على اي توصيه هل في زوج استطيع ان ادخل به الان بالسعر الحالي ؟

 الحق الدولار ين  الهدف الشراء من السعر الحالي الهدف 85.90 :Eh S(7):   الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 85.10  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Bo A7maD

جزاك الله خير اخي العميسي وبارك الله فيك والله يكثر من امثالك تم الدخول بالصفقه و الله يوفقنا بها جميعا

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي العميسي ما رأيك بالاسترالي دولار هل هي فرصه مناسبه للدخول بيع الان هل هو في هبوط

----------


## جلال العراقي

الحمد الله
كنت عامل شراء من 10277
الهدف 10297 تحقق نفس النقطة لا اكثر

----------


## elecom1981

السلام عليكم يا العميسي...
هل الدولر ين على الاسبوعي للشراء اذا طبقت قوانين نجمة السار عليه؟؟؟
 اظنه الان هو الوقت المناسب لشراء هذا الزوج بأهداف بعيدة....على موقع الديلي اف اكس الفوليوم عالي جدا مقارنة بباقي الازواج... و الاسواق العالمية في انتعاش ... و الزوج في مستويات متدنية جدا....مع كل هذه المعطيات اتوقع صعود الزوج على الاسابيع المقبلة مع وقف تحت اللو الشهري عند (84.70)____(هذا توضيح و ليس توصية)...طبعا الزوج هذا ثقيل الحركة و ينفع فقط للسوينكات...
و بارك الله فيك

----------


## نوره

> صفقتناالرابعة لليوم بشراء الدولار ين الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 85.10 الهدف 85.95

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك تحقيق الهدف  :015:

----------


## المستثمر الطامح

السلاك عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي  
اتمنى منك ارسال ايميـلك لي على الخاص  
وشكرا

----------


## جلال العراقي

الذهب لحد الان 1234.80
اخوي احذر الذهب 
طالع لفوق  
اتمنى لك وللجميع كل الخير

----------


## جلال العراقي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

> اقتباس:
> ياهلا فيك اخ جلال انا سابيع وان صعد ساعزز وهدفي هو نقطة استوبك 1.22670 
> مع اني اعرف ان الذهب ايجابي جدا لكن نجومي لن تخذلني
> نتابع يا اخ جلاااااااااااااااااااااال الله يعطيك العافية حمستني لذهب ههههههههههه بالتوفيق

  

> بالتوفیق اخی
> ادعولك من كل قلبي
> احذر الذهب !!! لأنه ثعلب وعنيف جدا 
> هل ممکن تتکرم علینا 
> الکندي مناطق جيده للشراء 
> مع انخفاض النفط والاسهم 
> وحاب ادخل بصفقه كبيره
> هذا بعد ماتتفضل علينا به

 الحمدالله 
انا اخرجت من الشراء الذهب بمكسب جيد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق بالبيع ياغالي

----------


## abu_ayham

> للمتابعة  انظروا بعد تباعد نجمات السار ماالذي سيحصل

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل اشكرك على المجهود الكبير الذي تقوم به وموضوعك من اكثر الواضيع المهمه التي قرائتها ولكن اخي الفاضل بحكم اني مبتدئ اريد ان اعرف ما هو مؤشر السار وكيف استطيع الحصول عليه وشكرا لك مره اخرى  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم يا العميسي...  هل الدولر ين على الاسبوعي للشراء اذا طبقت قوانين نجمة السار عليه؟؟؟ اظنه الان هو الوقت المناسب لشراء هذا الزوج بأهداف بعيدة....على موقع الديلي اف اكس الفوليوم عالي جدا مقارنة بباقي الازواج... و الاسواق العالمية في انتعاش ... و الزوج في مستويات متدنية جدا....مع كل هذه المعطيات اتوقع صعود الزوج على الاسابيع المقبلة مع وقف تحت اللو الشهري عند (84.70)____(هذا توضيح و ليس توصية)...طبعا الزوج هذا ثقيل الحركة و ينفع فقط للسوينكات... و بارك الله فيك

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك سبق وان وضعنا توصية شراء ابصم لك بالعشرة وياريت الشباب يدخلو فيها سوينق وضروري يكون عندهم استوب اقل شي 200 نقطة وهي مستبعدة جدااااااااااا مشكورررررررر اخر اخبار الين ان البنك الدولي  سوف يتدخل لان الين بلغ الذروة واكدت مصادر ان اليابان تشكوا وتعبر عن استيائها لهذا الوضع كون ارتفاع الين يشكل مشاكل اقتصادية وكتن سبب ارتفاع الين كونة الفترة الماضية كان يعتبر الملاذ الامن للمستثمرين واعتقد والله اعلم انة جاء الدور الفرنك الان ليكون الملاذ الامن فركزو على الفرنك ياشباب وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك تحقيق الهدف

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخت نورة لمن خطف 50 نقطة :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> السلاك عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك اخي  
> اتمنى منك ارسال ايميـلك لي على الخاص  
> وشكرا

  ابشر ياشيخ ان شاء الله ما نرد طلب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------    
> الحمدالله 
> انا اخرجت من الشراء الذهب بمكسب جيد 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق بالبيع ياغالي

 اذا خرجت منة فوووووووق ياشيخ جلال عند 123700 فانا اعتبرك ذيب :Good:  اما نضرة الهبوط فما زلت انا متمسك بنقطة 122200 بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اخي الفاضل اشكرك على المجهود الكبير الذي تقوم به وموضوعك من اكثر الواضيع المهمه التي قرائتها ولكن اخي الفاضل بحكم اني مبتدئ اريد ان اعرف ما هو مؤشر السار وكيف استطيع الحصول عليه وشكرا لك مره اخرى

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ونورتنا بقدومك ارجو االمعذرة على ردي هذا نظرا لضيق الوقت لكن هناك نفس سؤالك داخل الموضوع وهناك رد لة بالتفصيل وشرح بالصورة اعذرني :Eh S(7):  وتقبل تحياتي واذا لم تجدها ساتفرغ وابحث عنها بنفسي وارسلها لك على الخاص بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

دولار كندي ... هل هي فرصة بيع  :016:

----------


## alomisi

> دولار كندي ... هل هي فرصة بيع

 لا يانورة تعتبر مجازفة قد يرتد السعر في اي لحضة  الصبر وسننزل الفرص باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## الفيصل1

مرحبا اخوى العميسى مشكور على مجهودك وهل الدولار ين لحد الان فبة فرصة

----------


## alomisi

ان شاء الله سنركز اليوم على الفرنك مقابل العملات التالية الاسترليني واليورو والنيوز لندي والاسترالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي الكريم العميسي كيف حالك انا بايع الكيبل من 1.5650 هل سيصل الى 1.5550 قريبا لان سعره الان 1.5603 هل انتظر او اغلق العقد على الربح الحالي ؟

----------


## alomisi

> استوب الاسترليني 1.5550 الاغلاق تحتها باربع ساعات وارفعو الهدف 30 نقطة 
> استوب المجنون اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1.3300 بالتوفيق

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في الصفقتين واكتفى بالمجنون عند  1.3400 
والذهب الحمدلله بركة  وهذا حواري مع الاخ جلال لحضة البيع من 123000 وتم اقتناص الهدف
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي   _اخی الکریم
اعتقد وهذه وجهة نظري الشراء 
افضل 
والله اعلم 
واحتفظ برائيك ربما اعيد حساباتي لاني داخل شراء
من 1228 وباستوب 1226_ ياهلا فيك اخ جلال انا سابيع وان صعد ساعزز وهدفي هو نقطة استوبك 1.22670  مع اني اعرف ان الذهب ايجابي جدا لكن نجومي لن تخذلني :Eh S(7):  نتابع يا اخ جلاااااااااااااااااااااال الله يعطيك العافية حمستني لذهب ههههههههههه بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> مرحبا اخوى العميسى مشكور على مجهودك وهل الدولار ين لحد الان فبة فرصة

  ان اشاء الله باذن الله يشتي صبر واستوب  اقل شي 200 نقطة :Eh S(7):

----------


## Bo A7maD

اخي العميسي متى سوف تبدأ بالتوصيات كي اكون متواجد معك من البدايه

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم العميسي كيف حالك انا بايع الكيبل من 1.5650 هل سيصل الى 1.5550 قريبا لان سعره الان 1.5603 هل انتظر او اغلق العقد على الربح الحالي ؟

 انشاء الله عند الافتتاح اليومي سننزل التوصيات :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اخي وساااام عندي الفرنك ين والمجنون والدولار ين كم تتوقع هدفهم   
المجنووون لم تحدد الهدف يالليت تتحدده لنا

----------


## alomisi

سؤال لاهل الخبرة هل  استطيع ارجاع شارت ال 15 دقيقة الى ماقبل 3 اشهر يعني تحريك الشموع

----------


## simpa2000f

ولله الحمد   تم جنى ارباح للدولار ين والمجنون   45 نقطه للزوجين

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وساااام عندي الفرنك ين والمجنون والدولار ين كم تتوقع هدفهم  
> المجنووون لم تحدد الهدف يالليت تتحدده لنا

 قبل كل شي ابارك لكل من دخل في صفقة الفرنك ين سوينق مبروووووووووووووووووووك الى الان بحدود 60 نقطةواظن نكتفي لا لطمع حتى يحدد مصيرة من الموفنج 21  اما الدولار ين فما زال يشق طريق الصعود بصعوبة وصاعد صاعد باذن الل والهدف 88.00 بالنسبة للمجنون رفع القلم عنة اي نقاط ربح خذها واتكل 20_30 بركة :Good:

----------


## jambasha

> انشاء الله عند الافتتاح اليومي سننزل التوصيات

 ان شاء الله يا وسام وليس انشاء  
باذن الله يكون الجمعة مليء بالارباح علينا جميعا

----------


## alomisi

> ولله الحمد   تم جنى ارباح للدولار ين والمجنون   45 نقطه للزوجين

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك اخي  وبالتوفيق والى مزيد باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله يا وسام وليس انشاء  
> باذن الله يكون الجمعة مليء بالارباح علينا جميعا

 مشكوووووووور اخي على التنبية :Eh S(7):  نجومي لا تعرف جمعة ولا خميس ايام السوق سواسية وقد يكون الجمعة عندي افضل الايام لتداول :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله نبدا اول صفقاتنا يا شباب على بركة الله الذهب للبيع من السعر الحالي 123270 الهدف 122970  بالتوفيق وان صعد قيلا نعزز البيع الفرصة قوية :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابولو138

12.10
الان

----------


## alomisi

الاسترالي فرنك  شراء من السعر الحالي 0.9211 الهدف 0.9550

----------


## ابولو138

300 نقطة؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

الدولار ين شراء من السعر الحالي85.35 الهدف 85.66

----------


## جلال العراقي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي  
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> الحمدالله 
> انا اخرجت من الشراء الذهب بمكسب جيد 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق بالبيع ياغالي

   

> المشارکة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi    
> اذا خرجت منة فوووووووق الله ياشيخ جلال عند 123700 فانا اعتبرك ذيب اما نضرة الهبوط فما زلت انا متمسك بنقطة 122200 بالتوفيق

 اولا احیکم اخي الفاضل
يعني انت مطمئن من ملامسة السعر مستوى 1222 
ومن ثم الصعود

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني فرنك شراء من السعر الحالي.1.6092 الهدف 1.6134

----------


## alomisi

المعذرة الاسترالي فرنك بيع   الهدف 91.60 بسرعة

----------


## alomisi

ازيد اوضح صفقة الاسترالي فرنك هو صاعد باذن الله بس نكسبة زي المنشار بيع ومن تحت من نقطة  91.60 شراء هذا القصد فقط

----------


## ابولو138

راح 20 نقطه  
الاسترالي فرنك

----------


## aa2227

السلام عليكم اخي  الباوند والدولار واليورو ايش رايك ممكن تفيدني وشكرآ

----------


## ابولو138

............. 
الدولار ين كم الستوب

----------


## alomisi

> بسم الله نبدا اول صفقاتنا يا شباب على بركة الله الذهب للبيع من السعر الحالي 123270 الهدف 122970  بالتوفيق وان صعد قيلا نعزز البيع الفرصة قوية

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك تحقق صفقة الذهب مبروك لكل من دخل معنا فيها بالتوفيق نتابع الباقي :015:

----------


## alomisi

> ازيد اوضح صفقة الاسترالي فرنك هو صاعد باذن الله بس نكسبة زي المنشار بيع ومن تحت من نقطة 91.60 شراء هذا القصد فقط

 الحمد لله تم تحقيق هدف البيع  ولن ندخل شراء لقوة المقاومة عند هذة النقطة ونكتفي بارباح البيع بالتوفيق ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 35 نقطة تقريبا :Eh S(7):

----------


## SahamEmarati99

أخي العزيز ... ما وضع باقي الصفقات ؟

----------


## alomisi

واعتذر من اخواني ليلة الامس لعدم الحاق الاستوبات انقطع التيار وانا في صدد كتابتها فالمعذرة اقولكم انطفاء الكهرباء وجبة رئيسية لكن الله يعينك يايمن واسال ان يخلفنا خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## جلال العراقي

تساهل والله 
مبروک مبروک مبروک 
اعتقد قاع الذهب اليوم بين 1118 -1224
يسعدني اعرف تعليقك

----------


## alomisi

> تساهل والله 
> مبروک مبروک مبروک 
> اعتقد قاع الذهب اليوم بين 1118 -1224
> يسعدني اعرف تعليقك

 1226 محققة بس 1118 سنتحقق منها بعد اغلاق الاربع ساعات هذة :016:  :Eh S(7):   بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار ين مازالت معنا والى الاهداف كما سبق وقلنا الين محتاج شوية صبر فقط في السوينق واليوم نقولها في صفقتنا للامس ويبقى معنا صفقت الاسترليني فرنك فقط عاكسة معنا لكن الى الاهداف لمن لا زالت الصفقة معة اوعى يغلقها على خسارة واقول فرصة تعزيز ولا احلى للاسترليني فرنك :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

الخروج من صفقة الان من صفقة الاسترليني فرنك بسرعة خسارتنا فية 10 نقاط مومشكلة 
وتبقى معنا الدولار ين ان شاء الله شراء الى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## جلال العراقي

[QUOTE] 

> 1226 محققة بس 1118 سنتحقق منها بعد اغلاق الاربع ساعات هذة

 
عاجل عاجل
الله یحفظك
الان1226
هل سوف نشاهد 1120 
انتظرك ياغالييييييييييييي

----------


## جلال العراقي

الحمد الله على مااعطانا وله الحمد 
بعد التصحيح للذهب
وتسجيل للقاع 1222
هل نشاهد مستويات 1235
اليوم  خلال الساعات المتبقية
قبل اغلاق الاسواق

----------


## ابولو138

الذهب باذن الله رايح فووووق فووووق

----------


## alomisi

نقترب من هدف الدولار ين باذن الله مبروووووووووووك مقدما :015:

----------


## alomisi

> نقترب من هدف الدولار ين باذن الله مبروووووووووووك مقدما

 نكتفي بارباح الين 40 نقطة الى الان نضرا لاقتراب اغلاق السوق ياشباب فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 40 نقطة خضراء من يوم الامس :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

ووين الشباب نايمين :015:

----------


## bassam24

استاذي العزيز ممكن نظره سريعه على الكندي

----------


## alomisi

> استاذي العزيز ممكن نظره سريعه على الكندي

 الله يسامحك وينك من ساعتين كان الافتراق واضح والتحليل اليوتي مطابق للهبوط    خيرها في غيرها  ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> استاذي العزيز ممكن نظره سريعه على الكندي

 الله يسامحك وينك من ساعتين كان الافتراق واضح والتحليل اليوتي مطابق للهبوط  خيرها في غيرها ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):  نتابع فرص اخرى على فريمات  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

ريك في المجنووووون اخي الكريم

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ألف شكر للأستاذ الكبير وسام العميسي على تعاونه معنا وإعطائنا فرص في الدقه ولكن لي طلب صغير وياريت ألقى الاجابه من ابن بلدي  وهو شرح كيف تبنئ وجهه نظرك على الزوج وبعدها تضع التوصيه   انت قلت في كذا مشاركه انك تستخدم التالي : 1- اليوت  2- سار 3- ترندات 4- موفينجات 5- استوكاستيك   ياريت تشرح لنا على الشارت طريقتك كـــــامله وتوضح فيه كيفه الدخول بيع اول شراء ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## balahacho

> الله يسامحك وينك من ساعتين كان الافتراق واضح والتحليل اليوتي مطابق للهبوط  خيرها في غيرها ان شاء الله نتابع فرص اخرى على فريمات

 الاخ وسام ممكن تشرح لنا  كيف كان الافتراق واضحا علي التحليل اليوتي ومطابق للهبوط
مع خالص الشكر

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا احييك اخى الكريم alomisi على الموضوع الجميل اللى واضح انه فكرته جديده 
ثانيا انا قريت لحد الصفحة 11 و الموضوع تعدى ال 60 صفحة فهل يوجد ملخص للطريقة او مؤشرات معينة نظرا لانه لحد صفحة 11 لا يوجد اى معلومات غير شاراتات فقط فبرجاء ملخص للطريقة

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ياشباب احذر كل الشباب في منتدنا وخاصة في رواد موضوعي الحذر كل الحذر من شراء اليورو والاسترليني على المدى المتوسط اي ان اعلى نقطة يستهدفها اليورو وهي مستبعدة نقطة 1.2820 والاصح انها بعيدة واهداف اليورو سفلية عند 1.2300 :Yikes3:  وكذالك الاسترليني مع ان ايجابيتة قوية نوع ما لكن هو للهبوط  واعلى نقطة قد يفكر الزوج بالصعود لها خلال الفترة المقبلة هي 1.5600 وقد 1.5660 وانا استبعد النقطة الاخيرة واهدافة السفلية  :Yikes3: 1.5110 كل البعد وبالتوفيق لشباب نلتقي غدا والله اعلم وسنحدد الاتجاهات بقوة بعد افتتاح شمعة الاسبوع الجديد

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

> السلام عليكم ياشباب احذر كل الشباب في منتدنا وخاصة في رواد موضوعي الحذر كل الحذر من شراء اليورو والاسترليني على المدى المتوسط اي ان اعلى نقطة يستهدفها اليورو وهي مستبعدة نقطة 1.2820 والاصح انها بعيدة واهداف اليورو سفلية عند 1.2300 وكذالك الاسترليني مع ان ايجابيتة قوية نوع ما لكن هو للهبوط  واعلى نقطة قد يفكر الزوج بالصعود لها خلال الفترة المقبلة هي 1.5600 وقد 1.5660 وانا استبعد النقطة الاخيرة واهدافة السفلية 1.5110 كل البعد وبالتوفيق لشباب نلتقي غدا والله اعلم وسنحدد الاتجاهات بقوة بعد افتتاح شمعة الاسبوع الجديد

 مرجبا اخي الكريم ممكن توقعاتك للباوند في الافتتاح تتوقع يفتح نازل او يكون طالع من نقطة الاقفال

----------


## mhmoud_ali

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اولا احييك اخى الكريم alomisi على الموضوع الجميل اللى واضح انه فكرته جديده 
> ثانيا انا قريت لحد الصفحة 11 و الموضوع تعدى ال 60 صفحة فهل يوجد ملخص للطريقة او مؤشرات معينة نظرا لانه لحد صفحة 11 لا يوجد اى معلومات غير شاراتات فقط فبرجاء ملخص للطريقة

 مازلت فى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم

----------


## alomisi

> مازلت فى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا ومرحبا اخب واعتذر منك  كون هذا هو الطلب الثاني لكن انا لم اكن متواجد المهم الطريقة بالنسبة لنجمة السار اظن شرحتها بالتفصيل داخل هذا الموضوع يعني الافتراق الكبير الذي يحصل بين النجوم وكيفية ربطة بالفريمات الاصغر بالنسبة لباقي الطريقة تعتمد كما سبق وقلت على اربعة مؤشرات اخرى وقد وضحت اني اعتمد على هذة الاستراتيجية 50% على السار و50% على باقي الاربعة المؤشراتوهي اليوت+ الهرمونيك+خط الترند العام+ الاستوكاستك  وباقي هذة المؤشرات ستجد شرحها في المنتدى اذا اتقنتها وعرفت التباعد بين نجوم السار وهو واضح زي الشمس لن اعكر الاستراتيجية على اخواني السار هي ابسط بكثير مما يتخيلة البعض والسر يكمن في الموافقة بين السار وهذة الاربعة المؤشراتوان شاء الله  ستودع الخسارة اخي واي استفسار اخر انا مستعد لانو من الصعب اشرحلك الاربعة المؤشرات وهي موجودة وبالتفصيل على المنتدى وقد شرحها احباب اسال الله ان يعطيهم ويجزيهم من الخير بقدر نياتهم الطيبة وحب الخير لاخوانهم وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ألف شكر للأستاذ الكبير وسام العميسي على تعاونه معنا وإعطائنا فرص في الدقه ولكن لي طلب صغير وياريت ألقى الاجابه من ابن بلدي  وهو شرح كيف تبنئ وجهه نظرك على الزوج وبعدها تضع التوصيه   انت قلت في كذا مشاركه انك تستخدم التالي : 1- اليوت  2- سار 3- ترندات 4- موفينجات 5- استوكاستيك   ياريت تشرح لنا على الشارت طريقتك كـــــامله وتوضح فيه كيفه الدخول بيع اول شراء ولك جزيل الشكر

  ياهلا فيك يالغالي ولا يهمك لعيونك وعيون الشباب انما حجهز مثال واحد واطبق علية جميع المؤشرات كل مؤشر على حدة وبالتفصيل بس لا تستعجل علية  وباذن الله ماتعرف الاوهو عندك على الصفحة لانو والله ياشباب الوقت عندي ضيق  ويعلم الله اني ادخل على هذة الصفحات حبن فيكم وخوفن على من يدخلون بتوصياتي اما انا فا اتعامل مع السوق مباشر شراءوبيع عن طريق التسليم يد بيد ولا اخفي ان ادير حسابات بعض الاخوة لا اديرها انا بشكل مباشر لكن محافضهم تعتمد على اوامر اعطيهم اياها  بالهاتف او بالايميل وهم  ينفذونها بانفسهم والي يجي خير وبركة بدون قيد او شرط اما انا فليس لي صفقات  شخصية على شركة وساطة لانة لايوجد شركة وساطة في بلدي نهائيا واتعامل في السوق بالكاش ودخولي هذا معكم ومتابعتب ووضع التوصيات هو حبا فيكم وخوفن عليكم كما سبق وقلت واي شاب اسمع عن خسارتة او فقدان محفظتة انني اتاثر  لكن رغم هذا كلة باذن الله ساستمر معكم ولن اترك المموضوع حتى ارى شباب يستفيد من الموضوع بجد ويرتاح ضميري انني فعلا استطيع ان اعمل في هذا السوق شيئ ينفع اخواني وابشركم انة من يوم الى اخر تزداد قوة الاستراتيجية وتضهر اشياء تنبئ بانة باذن الله وداعاااااااااا لخسارت الاخوان باذن الله وتقبلو خالص التحية   :Good:  اخوكم :وسام محمد حسين العميسي

----------


## sawsan

علي ماأظن ان الباربك سار غير كافي لوحده
بس بيكون فعال اكتر مع بعض الموفينج افريدج

----------


## الكابتن شحاته

نجمة السار مع السلوب  صراحه فكاهة التجاره جرب وان تندم

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

بارك اله فيك خي وساام وجعله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## alomisi

بسم  الله 
اول توصياتنا لشباب شراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 1.3300 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 133250
التوصية الثانية شراء اليورو فرنك من السعر الحالي 13143 الاستوب اغلاقاربع ساعات تحت 1.3070

----------


## alomisi

والحقووووووووووو كمان النيوز لندي ياباني شراء من السعر 6031 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 5986

----------


## alomisi

الاهداف 50 نقطة لغير المتابعين واهداف مفتوحة للمتابعين معي وسنحدد وقت الخروج من حينها

----------


## ismat

شكرا لك اخ وسام
ماهي نظرتك للاسترليني؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا لك اخ وسام
> ماهي نظرتك للاسترليني؟
> بارك الله فيك

 هذا الاسبوع والله اعلم ايجابي شوي بالتوفيق قديزور 15660  :Drive1:

----------


## ismat

> هذا الاسبوع والله اعلم ايجابي شوي بالتوفيق قديزور 15660

 مشكور اخي وسام
يعطيك العافية :Asvc:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع

----------


## alomisi

:Drive1: نتابع ياشباب   الاهدف قريبة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

اظن نكتفي بالمجنون 30 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

نكش من المجنون 30 نقطة ونرى ماذا سيعمل الزوج معها بالتوفيق مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 30 نقطة خضراء :015:

----------


## jambasha

صباح الخير اخوي وسام 
اظنها فرصة شراء على الكندي فرنك

----------


## alomisi

> صباح الخير اخوي وسام 
> اظنها فرصة شراء على الكندي فرنك

 لاااااااا سلبي والله اعلم   ويا هلااااااااااااااا بيك اخي

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي وسام ممكن تنصحني على اليورو فرنك واليورو باوند هل هي فرصه جيده للبيع ؟

----------


## nohair

ماهو رأيك في الدولار كندي ؟؟  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

الى لاهداف باذن الله وان ارتد السوق قليلا نعزز نعزز لاحدي يستعجل :Drive1:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الف الف مبرووووووووك ارباح اليورو فرنك الان 35 نقطه

----------


## jambasha

> صباح الخير اخوي وسام 
> اظنها فرصة شراء على الكندي فرنك

  

> لاااااااا سلبي والله اعلم   ويا هلااااااااااااااا بيك اخي

 ارتفع 50 نقطة من الافتتاح .. وهو ما كان المطلوب  :Big Grin:  
ربنا يعوضنا احسن منها اخي  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ارتفع 50 نقطة من الافتتاح .. وهو ما كان المطلوب  
> ربنا يعوضنا احسن منها اخي

 الخير في الجاي  وهذا هو السوق انا لم اكن مرتاح لها لتناقظ مؤشرين :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لنقاط الامس ولو انها قليلة وقد تم التعديل من الاهداف من 30_20 نقطة

----------


## jambasha

> الخير في الجاي  وهذا هو السوق انا لم اكن مرتاح لها لتناقظ مؤشرين

 ان شاء الله اخي .. ربك كريم  
اليورو ين الق نظرة عليه

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله اول صفقاتنا شراء اليورو فرنك من السعر الحالي 13170 الهدف مبدائيا 30 نفطة  شراء اليورو دولار الهدف 30 نقطة السعر الحالي12660  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله اخي .. ربك كريم  
> اليورو ين الق نظرة عليه

 فرصة حلوة  بس من تحت والله اعلم عاد فية لة نزول :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

المجنون لشراء من السعر الحالي 13200 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 13190 قوية باذن الله الاهداف 30 مبدائيا

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

  :016: مازال سلبي

----------


## alomisi

نعزيز اليورو بعقد صغير شراء الهدف 20

----------


## أبو محمد.

> مازال سلبي

 كم ممكن ينزل تقريبا

----------


## نوره

انا عززت فاليورو وباقي شوي ويجيني الصلع منه  :Frown: 
لكن ماراح افكه الا ب 30 نقطه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

> انا عززت فاليورو وباقي شوي ويجيني الصلع منه 
> لكن ماراح افكه الا ب 30 نقطه

 ياهلا ااا اخت نورة  باذن الله حيصعد يحتاج شوي صبر :Eh S(7):   تعكرت اهدافنا قليلا بسبب التذبذب العنيف وما يكون الا خير باذن الله اهم حاجة بالنسبة لليورو لا يكسر نقطة 1.2590  واستبعد كسرها ان شاء الله بالتوفيق متابعين :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> كم ممكن ينزل تقريبا

 قد  نشاهد 1.5450 في الساعات القليلة القادمة :016:   ساعة وراجع باذن الله

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
اخی الکریم
لو تتکرم علینا 
نجومک والذهب!!!
هل نشاهد تصحيح للأسفل 
تحياتي

----------


## نوره

اليورو خربها معنا اليوم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

وينك يا عميسي  لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## alomisi

> وينك يا عميسي   لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

   ياهلااااااااااااااااا اخي ونعم بالله  تامر بشيء

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> بسم الله اول صفقاتنا شراء اليورو فرنك من السعر الحالي 1.3170 الهدف مبدائيا 30 نفطة

 106 نقاط عاكس الى اللحظه هاذي بارك الله فيك هل في امل يرجع لنقطه دخولنا بو محمد  اليوم عشنا جو من الرعب والله يابو محمد من كذا زوج اولهم اليورو ين - بعد انعكاس اكثر من 200 نقطه و ربنا سلم كان فرق بيني و بين المارجن 45 نقطه اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلالك

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> شراء اليورو دولار الهدف 30 نقطة السعر الحالي12660

 الى الان الصفقه ربحانه 20 نقطه هل نكتفي بارك الله فيك والا ننتظر تعوضنا شوي من خسايرنا

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7): المعذررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة من كل الاخوان على الانقطاع لظرووووووف باذن الله   كم يوم وارجعيييييييييييييييين بقوةة باذن الله تعالى :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> 106 نقاط عاكس الى اللحظه هاذي بارك الله فيك  هل في امل يرجع لنقطه دخولنا بو محمد  اليوم عشنا جو من الرعب والله يابو محمد من كذا زوج اولهم اليورو ين - بعد انعكاس اكثر من 200 نقطه و ربنا سلم كان فرق بيني و بين المارجن 45 نقطه  اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلالك

 عززنا من تحت وخرجنا منو بربح والحمدلله الي كانو متابعين  :Drive1:

----------


## المستثمر الطامح

بارك الله فيك اخي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك اخي العميسي

 تسلم يالغالي  وعطرنا مرورك وان شاء الله سنواصل تنزيل التوصيات من يوم غد وبشكل وستكون قوة الدخول والنجاح في الصفقات اقوى باذن الله نريد  الدعاء من الاخوة في هذا الشهر الكريم فقط بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

صفقة اليوم على الطاير بيع الاسترليني دولار السعر الحالي 15518 الهدف 30 نقطة الاستوب 15570 بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## نوره

توكلنا على الله

----------


## نوره

> صفقة اليوم على الطاير بيع الاسترليني دولار السعر الحالي 15518 الهدف 30 نقطة الاستوب 15570 بالتوفيق

 غلبني النوم  :No3: ,,, واضطريت ان اغلقها على ربح  28 نقطه مع تنازلي هذه المره فقط عن النقطتين  :Big Grin:  والف مبروووووووووووووووك  :Ongue:

----------


## عبد الوهاب

> صفقة اليوم على الطاير بيع الاسترليني دولار السعر الحالي 15518 الهدف 30 نقطة الاستوب 15570 بالتوفيق

 صباح الخير يالعميسي
ان شاء الله أيامك كلها أربح
ممكن التشارت الذي تمت عليه الصفقة مع الشكر

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> عززنا من تحت وخرجنا منو بربح والحمدلله الي كانو متابعين

 بارك الله فيك يابو محمد  و لكن ما راح نستغني عنك ابدا  يعطيك الف الف عافيه يا رب

----------


## alomisi

> غلبني النوم ,,, واضطريت ان اغلقها على ربح 28 نقطه مع تنازلي هذه المره فقط  عن النقطتين   والف مبروووووووووووووووك

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخت نورة تستاهلي يالغالية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> صباح الخير يالعميسي
> ان شاء الله أيامك كلها أربح
> ممكن التشارت الذي تمت عليه الصفقة مع الشكر

 تسلم يالغالي يعطيك الف عافية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك يابو محمد   و لكن ما راح نستغني عنك ابدا   يعطيك الف الف عافيه يا رب

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي  تسلم :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك اخي العميسي

   تسلم يعطيك العافية اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب بعد يومين وهو الاغلاق الشهري ستظهر لنا** نجمة السار** الجديدة لشهر الجديد على كل العملات  فباذن الله سنحدد الاتجاهات العامة بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى لانني اعتمد بالمتاجرة على النجوم واهم شي هي نجوم الشهري والتى ستضيئ لنا باذن الله طريق العملات كوجهه رسمية فانتظرونا عند اول دقيقة من الافتتاح باذن الله عز وجل :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## ahmedsindi

> باذن الله ياشباب بعد يومين وهو الاغلاق الشهري ستظهر لنا** نجمة السار** الجديدة لشهر الجديد على كل العملات  فباذن الله سنحدد الاتجاهات العامة بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى لانني اعتمد بالمتاجرة على النجوم واهم شي هي نجوم الشهري والتى ستضيئ لنا باذن الله طريق العملات كوجهه رسمية فانتظرونا عند اول دقيقة من الافتتاح باذن الله عز وجل

 *
السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم 
الحمد لله لقد انتهيت الان من قراءة الموضوع كاملا 
من اول صقحة الى اخر صفحة وعلى مدى يومين 
فقط اريد اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
والطريقة البسيطة للربح الاكيد ياذن الله 
1.لدي سؤال اذا كان في مؤشر او طريقة معينة 
ممكن تساعدنا على معرفة التباعد بشكل اوضح
واي نسب التباعد هي الخاصة بكل فريم
لانني على ما اذكر انك قلت انه لكل فريم نسبة تباعد معينة خاصة به
والله ان تحديد التباعد بالعين صعب جدا 
2.كما ان لدي سؤال اخر هل اقوم بتحديد الاتجاه من اول نجمة تباعد
ام ان علي ان انتظر تكرار التباعد ل 3 نجوم اخرى   
اشكرك مرة اخرى  
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة وعافية*

----------


## elkashab

يا جماعة فين شرح الاستراتيجية وبعدين عايز اعرف اعدادات السار بعد اذنكم

----------


## Pharm.D

هذا أفضل موضوع قرأته في المنتدى إلى الآن  
بارك الله فيك أخي وسام 
و نفع بك و بعلمك
و أسأل الله أن يسبغ عليك نعمه ظاهرة و باطنه 
و أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  
== و عندي سؤال == 
رصيدي المخصص للتداول في استراتيجيتك هو 5000 دولار ، كم تفضل أن تكون قيمة العقود في كل صفقة تحددها أنت ؟ كم غالباً أنت تضع لنفسك نسبة المخاطرة باستخدام السار (عقد ستاندرد ، عقدين ، أو 3 عقود ، أو أكثر ؟)
مع العلم أني أريد فقط أن أدخل على الفرص التي توصي بها في موضوعك دون تجاوزها إلى غيرها إن شاء الله 
تقبل مودتي

----------


## alomisi

انشاء الله سنبدا توصياتنا الساعة الثانية واعتبر المتاجره الان تهوررررررررررررروابشرووووووووووووو  :013:   فالصبر ملاحظه*ارئ ايجابيه اليورو   والاسترليني ليست توصية

----------


## alomisi

شراء الدولار كندي الهدف 20 نقطه الاستوب 10485الاغلاق تحتها ساعة 
الهدف10520

----------


## alomisi

الدولار ين الي دخلووووووووووووو معنا سوينق من اسبوع ابشروووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## alomisi

شباب اي توصيه اكون اجيبها وعكس علينا السعرشوي اعر فو انو فرصه لتعزيز :Drive1:

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

كيف حالك يالغالي يا ملك السار
الكيبل زجهة نظري المتواضعه سوينق بهدف لا يقل عن 1000 نقطه شراء على الأسبوعي لكن لم تتأكد بعد 
بالنسبه لي فكيت هيدج و حطيت امر بيع معلق على 1.5450 لعمل هيدج مره ثانيه
ارجوا ان لا تعتبرونها توصيه فالمخاطره جدا عاليه

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

الكيبل مقاومة أسبوعيه EMA 55 على 1.5557 تقريبا

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووك مقدما لمن عز ز الشراء   للكندي من 10490

----------


## alomisi

استعدووااااااااا لبيع المجنون اذوصل   13310 نبيع الهدف 20 نقطة

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

الكيبل و نجمة السار اليوميه للمراقبه
طبعا بالنسبه للتشارت اليوم بدأ من 26 دقيقه  :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

بيع المجنون الان

----------


## alomisi

الكندي ياباني بيع اهداف 20 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

> كيف حالك يالغالي يا ملك السار
> الكيبل زجهة نظري المتواضعه سوينق بهدف لا يقل عن 1000 نقطه شراء على الأسبوعي لكن لم تتأكد بعد 
> بالنسبه لي فكيت هيدج و حطيت امر بيع معلق على 1.5450 لعمل هيدج مره ثانيه
> ارجوا ان لا تعتبرونها توصيه فالمخاطره جدا عاليه

 يهلاااااااااااااااااااي اخي نورت كلام حلو بس الكيبل 1.5660 اعلى نقطة لزوج خلال هذ1 الاسبوع  بالتوفيق :016:

----------


## Pharm.D

أخي العميسي 
بارك الله فيك  
يفضل أن تحدد سعر دخول الصفقة في أي توصية 
حتى يعلم المتأخر أن الفرصة ما زالت قائمة و السعر لا يزال مناسباً أم لا 
تقبل مودتي

----------


## alomisi

> أخي العميسي 
> بارك الله فيك  
> يفضل أن تحدد سعر دخول الصفقة في أي توصية 
> حتى يعلم المتأخر أن الفرصة ما زالت قائمة و السعر لا يزال مناسباً أم لا 
> تقبل مودتي

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ابشرررررررررررررر  وارى خلال الاسبوع الجديد انا العائلة اليابانية  لها الغلبة بكل المقاييس بالتوفيق :Drive1:   نتابع

----------


## Pharm.D

أخي أسامة  
أسأل الله في هذه الساعة المباركة أن يتجاوز عنك و أن يجعلك من عتقائه من النار  
و أسأل الله أن يمتعك بالصحة و الأمن و الإيمان و رغد العيش و لذة الإيمان  
== 
بعد تداولات مظنية اليوم مع السيد EUR/JPY ، خرج الشيب في رأسي 
و ما ثبت قدمي و ثقتي في تحليلي الفني الكلاسيكي ، إلا فضل الله ثم ظهور النجمة الكريمة (السار) على شارت الساعة .... صحيح أنها لم تعطي مفعولها إلا في الساعة الثالثة ، و لكني تذكرت كلمتك أن السار لا تكذب  
بقي في الاستراتيجية أن تضيف عليها تحديد نقاط الخروج من الصفقة المفتوحة بشكل أدق ، فتقارب النجمة يتأخر و لن يعطي إشارة صحيحة إلا بعد فوات الكثير من الربح  
تقبل مودتي ، و أراك مجدداً في أول أيام العيد المبارك  
أخوك عبد الفتاح

----------


## ابولو138

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مامن جديد اليوم؟؟

----------


## alomisi

نجمة السار لاتكذب تحققت الاهداف رغم الانعكا س الرهيب وقلنا ان كل انعكاس هو فرصة لتعزيز مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل م عزز من فوق ومبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك ارباح الامس :Drive1: انا باالامس لم اضع استوب لصفقات اضن اتضحت الصوره :013:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ملا حضه*ايجابيه اليورو والاسترليني ستكون في نهايه الاسبوع وكذلك الين سترتفع العملات مقابله في نهايت الاسبوع 90% :016:  :013:  :015:

----------


## ابولو138

يعني الباوند 
واليورو  
والدولار ين 
بيرتفعون؟

----------


## alomisi

ابعدوووووو من الين وتاهبوووووووووووووووووووا له بعد يومين لبيع الين مقابل العملات نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## ابولو138

اخ العميسي   
ارجو التوضيح للتوصيات 
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> يعني الباوند 
> واليورو  
> والدولار ين 
> بيرتفعون؟

   بيرتفعواااااااااااااااااااابس مش الحين بعد يومين نشتريهم  :Wink Smile: من  تحت  :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في شرا الدولار الكندي ومبروووووووووووووووووووووك ايضن لمن عززززز الشرا من تحت :015:

----------


## alomisi

لمن خدعة الين الازواج ستعاود الصعوددددددددددددددددددددددد ياشباب غدا او بعد غداباذن الله انتبهواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمن خسر فية لاتخرجوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالخسارة  لمن يستحمل حسابة  :016:  :Boxing:

----------


## ابولو138

>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## alomisi

بيع الكندي دولار السعر الان 10661 الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 10680 بالتوفيق

----------


## Pharm.D

> بيع الكندي دولار السعر الان 10661 الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 10680 بالتوفيق

 بارك الله فيك  
متابعين معك أخي أسامة

----------


## aa2227

السلام عليكم طيب اخوي الكيبل ايش صار عليه بيع او شراء

----------


## Pharm.D

> بيع الكندي دولار السعر الان 10661 الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 10680 بالتوفيق

 تم البيع على الديمو 1.0663  :Asvc:  
واثق بإذن الله من الفرصة و من توصيتك اخي أسامة ، و لكن لم أدخل بحسابي الحقيقي لأني عزمت على عدم دخول السوق إلا بعد العيد 
كانت أمام ناظري فرصة بيع الكيبل على سعر 1.5463 و ذلك لكسر ترند صاعد على فريم 4 ساعات 
و حقق الزوج أكثر من 130 نقطة  :015:  و لكني لم أدخل لنفس السبب السابق
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

الحين شراء المجنون من النقطة ال 12890 الهدف 200 نقطة الاستوب قريب جدا
اغلاق يوم تحت 12870 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

شراء النيوز لندي ياباني الهدف 100 نقطة السعر الان 5860 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 5840 بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

معلش ياريت حد يرد عليا 
ما هى اعدادات الباربوليك سار الى نتبعها هنا

----------


## medoforex

اخبار الين ايه يا ريسنا معاك 
انا شاريه و كنت هقفله بس لما شفت كلامك سبتو 
معايا ين من 84.43 
و مجنون من 129.06 
اقفلهم على كام

----------


## alomisi

> اخبار الين ايه يا ريسنا معاك 
> انا شاريه و كنت هقفله بس لما شفت كلامك سبتو 
> معايا ين من 84.43 
> و مجنون من 129.06 
> اقفلهم على كام

 خليهم الصعود جاي ولو زادو ينزلو عزز شراء :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

الحين بيع الكندي دولار من السعر10649 الهدف 30 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 10680 
بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

يا جماعة اعدادات الباربوليك الى ماشين عليها ايه هى

----------


## alomisi

> يا جماعة اعدادات الباربوليك الى ماشين عليها ايه هى

   الاعدادات الافتراضية خليها زي ماهي وحلوووووووووووووووووووو ان جيت على فرصة ماتتعوض حبيبي شراء اليورو فرنك هو الان 12870 سوينق الاستوب 100 تحت الهدف 200 نقطة بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

اقوى فرصة هذا الشهر ركزوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب شراء اليورو فرنك بجد   بس اذا نزل شوي حنعزز الشراء بس الطيران مضمون 100% انا عارف انو مفيش في هذا السوق كلمة 100% بس انا اقول 100% :013:  السعر الان 12870 بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## غالي الأثمان

> اقوى فرصة هذا الشهر ركزوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب شراء اليورو فرنك بجد   بس اذا نزل شوي حنعزز الشراء بس الطيران مضمون 100% انا عارف انو مفيش في هذا السوق كلمة 100% بس انا اقول 100% السعر الان 12870 بالتوفيق

 قول ان شاء الله يا عزيزي    
الله يوفقكم

----------


## alomisi

> قول ان شاء الله يا عزيزي   
> الله يوفقكم

 الله يعطيك العافية اخي باذن الله مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور على التنبية :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> بيع الكندي دولار السعر الان 10661 الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 10680 بالتوفيق

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب 20 نقطة خضراء من الكندي   نتابع باقي الصفقات :015:

----------


## elkashab

طيب هى الاعدادات الافتراضية 
maximum:0.2 
step:0.02

----------


## alomisi

> طيب هى الاعدادات الافتراضية  maximum:0.2   step:0.02

   اية اخي مظبوووووووووووووووووووووووط بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## medoforex

كان فيه اقتراح اخي الحبيب مقدم لك انه تعمل التوصيات في حساب ديمو عشان الناس تلحق عالتوصية 
ايه اخبار الحوار ده 
لاني شايف انشاء الله ان الورشة دي من انجح الورشات 
و كمان رأيك نعمل رحله مثلا من 1000 دولار  
الى ما شاء الله باستخدام نجمات السار 
ما رايك

----------


## alomisi

> كان فيه اقتراح اخي الحبيب مقدم لك انه تعمل التوصيات في حساب ديمو عشان الناس تلحق عالتوصية 
> ايه اخبار الحوار ده 
> لاني شايف انشاء الله ان الورشة دي من انجح الورشات 
> و كمان رأيك نعمل رحله مثلا من 1000 دولار  
> الى ما شاء الله باستخدام نجمات السار 
> ما رايك

 ابشر يا اخي وقد تم الطلب منى مسبقا هذا الكلام لكن والله ياشباب  انا مربوووووووووووط باعمال اخرى كثيرة لكن ان شاء الله مع العيد وعطلت العيد ممكن ننسق ونعملها باذن الله   ومشكوووووووور اخي   بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

:Drive1: فرصة نص نص الهدف 20 نقطة شراء الساحر السعر الان 84.23 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8380  بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الي داخلين معنا في صفقة الفرنك ياليت يكون عندهم الحساب يسمح ل 50 الى 100 نقطة تعكيسة مع اني والله استعبدهما كل البعد بس يا اخوان سبحان الله هذا سووووووووووووووق وقد تحصل لا سمح الله الارتداد بس الصعود حطوة على اخوكم وسام الكلام هذا خطر على بالي لاتظنو ا انو مؤشرات هبوط والا شي لا قلت انا سبحان الله بس بالتوفيق اخواني :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة نص نص الهدف 20 نقطة شراء الساحر السعر الان 84.23 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8380  بالتوفيق

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك هدف الساحر ياشباب  20 نقطة خضراء  واعتقد ان باقي لة صعووووووووووووووووووووووووود :015:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة نص نص الهدف 20 نقطة شراء الساحر السعر الان 84.23 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8380  بالتوفيق

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك هدف الساحر ياشباب  20 نقطة خضراء  واعتقد ان باقي لة صعووووووووووووووووووووووووود :015:

----------


## ismat

اخي الكريم
الباوند شو رأيك فيه؟
بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alomisi

الى الاهداف باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

ان شااااااااااااااء الله الى الاهداااف

----------


## سويت مان

اخي الكريم .... كم هدف اليور فرنك؟

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم .... كم هدف اليور فرنك؟

 هدف اولي 12970 باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> الحين شراء المجنون من النقطة ال 12890 الهدف 200 نقطة الاستوب قريب جدا
> اغلاق يوم تحت 12870 بالتوفيق

  الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لحصاد 100 نقطةالاولة  للمجنون  :015:   الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ربح النيوز لندي ياباني الى الان 80 نقطة :015:   ةالف مبروووووووووووووووووك لارباح اليورو فرنك الى الان 45 نقطة نتابع :015:                                                               للمتابعة :Drive1:

----------


## Pharm.D

ألف مبرووووووك أخي العميسي على هذه الانجازات  
و بإذن الله أقرب فرصة بعد اليورو فرنك سأدخل معك بدون تردد 
و ابشرك تراني رجعت للدخول معكم على اليورو فرنك .... صدقت الدوجي على الساعة 
و الزوج يفقد الآن 25 نقطة مكتسبة

----------


## alomisi

> ألف مبرووووووك أخي العميسي على هذه الانجازات  
> و بإذن الله أقرب فرصة بعد اليورو فرنك سأدخل معك بدون تردد 
> و ابشرك تراني رجعت للدخول معكم على اليورو فرنك .... صدقت الدوجي على الساعة 
> و الزوج يفقد الآن 25 نقطة مكتسبة

  :Eh S(7): ياهلاااااااااااااااااا فيك الصبر والصورة تتضح وياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك يا ابن بهرم :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> شراء النيوز لندي ياباني الهدف 100 نقطة السعر الان 5860 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 5840 بالتوفيق

 نكتفي بالنيوز لندي ياباني  و 90 نقطة الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لشباب 90 نقطة خضراء ونكتفي باليورو فرنك 100 نقطة خظراء لمن يحب القناعة  وبالتوفيق للجميع :015:

----------


## aanaa

> نكتفي بالنيوز لندي ياباني و 90 نقطة الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لشباب 90 نقطة خضراء ونكتفي باليورو فرنك 100 نقطة خظراء لمن يحب القناعة وبالتوفيق للجميع

 ماشاء الله اخي اسامه الف مبروك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ياشباب شراء الدولار فرنك الهد ف30 نقطة السعرلشراء10070
 الاستوب  10031 بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

> فرصة ياشباب شراء الدولار فرنك الهد ف30 نقطة السعرلشراء10070
>  الاستوب  10031 بالتوفيق ياشباب

 الف مبروك تحقق الهدف 
بالنسبة لصفقة اليورو فرنك 
ما الهدف الاول لهذة الصفقة 
اصلى حتى الان مازلت فاتح صفقة الشراء

----------


## عملات 2010

> فرصة ياشباب شراء الدولار فرنك الهد ف30 نقطة السعرلشراء10070
>  الاستوب  10031 بالتوفيق ياشباب

  :015: 
40 نقطة    :Eh S(7):

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

> الف مبروك تحقق الهدف 
> بالنسبة لصفقة اليورو فرنك 
> ما الهدف الاول لهذة الصفقة 
> اصلى حتى الان مازلت فاتح صفقة الشراء

 الحمد لله خرجت من صفقة شراء اليورو فرنك بربح 113 نقطة
الحمد لله
وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك فى هذة الورشة
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aanaa

> فرصة ياشباب شراء الدولار فرنك الهد ف30 نقطة السعرلشراء10070 الاستوب 10031 بالتوفيق ياشباب

 مبروك اخي  النقاط ماشاء الله   :Eh S(7):   :015: خساره لم ادخل التوصيه ان شاء الله معك :Doh:   هل التوصيات مع اغلق الساعه او4ساعات

----------


## dax

> وبعد دراسة نفسية لحالة الموضوع يضطر اخوكم وسام لأعتزال عن الموضوع حتى اشعار اخر وسنكون من المتابعين معكم ان شاء الله لانو خايف على   دماغة يظرب فيوز لانو شايف 400 مشاركة 90% تقريبا وسام بيكلم نفسة واشكر الاخ عبود المشجع الملتزم على المنصة ان خايف اوصل الصفحة 30 واظرب فيوز بالتوفيق

 لا تخاف استاذنا الكريم  الا من الله فقط 
فان قلت الردود  والمشاركات  منا  فان لكل منا مقدرته على هذا الامر 
ولكن ما بودي ان تعرفه  ان هناك طوابير لاتراها ترفع اكف الضراعة لله بالدعاء لك في ظهر 
الغيب بان يوفقك الله  ويحفظك ويرعاك  وان يجعل ما تقوم به فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحة يوم القيامه ...
ان الحسنة بعشر امثالها  فكيف بها في رمضان  فان استطعت حساب الارباح من النقاط لكل زوج فلن تستطيع حساب  الدعوات عسى الله ان يتقبلها ..
بارك الله فيك  وبارك لك .

----------


## aanaa

الموضوع في المفضله  الان مانسمح اخي وسام ان تترك الموضوع

----------


## medoforex

انا اكتفيت ب 100 نقطة من اليورو فرنك 
عسل و رضا 
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## aa2227

اخوي وسام ايش رايك في اليورو دولار والكيبل

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة ياشباب شراء الدولار فرنك الهد ف30 نقطة السعرلشراء10070 الاستوب 10031 بالتوفيق ياشباب

 الف الف  :013: مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 30 نقطة واكثر وطار الزوج بعدهااااااااااا طيران فمبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل معانا وبالتوفيق للجميع :015:

----------


## MBR

جزاك الله خير علي كل ماتقدمه

----------


## alomisi

> الحين شراء المجنون من النقطة ال 12890 الهدف 200 نقطة الاستوب قريب جدا
> اغلاق يوم تحت 12870 بالتوفيق

  :Eh S(7): على فكرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك لمن صبر على المجنون جاب الهدف بالدقة  فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك200 نقطة لمن صبر :015:   وباذن الله اليورو فرنك بيلحقة

----------


## alomisi

ساعة ساعتين ياشباب نقضي شوية اموووووور وراجعين بالتوفيق

----------


## sakana

ممكن صفحة شرح الطريقة وشكرا

----------


## كتكوت

جازاك الله الف خير  
اخى الفاضل العميسى 
تحباتى

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

اخ alomisi في اي صفحة شرح الاستراتيجية لاني احاول انا اتابع الاستراتيجية، وعلى اي فريم الافضل والاعدادات المثلى
تحياتي وللاخوة والى الامام

----------


## alomisi

الشباب جاهزين اليوم بس اليوم من ابو 20 وابو 30 نقطة بس ههههههههههههههههه  بالتوفيق نترقب فرص ان شاء الله :Wink Smile:

----------


## alomisi

> اخ alomisi في اي صفحة شرح الاستراتيجية لاني احاول انا اتابع الاستراتيجية، وعلى اي فريم الافضل والاعدادات المثلى
> تحياتي وللاخوة والى الامام

 في اول صفحة شرح هو شرح وفهم ياشباب وتلاقي تفصيل ادق في الصفحة رقم 19 واي استفسار انا مستعد طبعا السار بالاعددات الافتراضية :Good:

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة ياشباب سننوة على صفقة اليورو فرنك اذامازالت الاهداف مفتوحة للمئة النقطة التالية مفتوحة او لا الساعة 12 باذن الله عند افتتاح شمعة اليوم الجديد وانا واثق انها ستؤكد لنا مواصلة الاهداف لكن نتابع وياريت دعوة دعوة ياشباب من افواههكم الطاهرة بهذة الايام المباركة والله تساوى عندي ملايين ويعطيكم الف عافية :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

ااستاذ هل في الامكان الدخول معك عند الساعة 12

----------


## alomisi

اليورو للبيع الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 12848  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

> اليورو للبيع الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 12848  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 على اي اساس للبيع ..هل يوجد نجوم السار على اي فريم لطفا ..اريد ان افه استراتيجيتك واتابعك اولا باول
مع التحيات

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

مرحبا دكتور نجمة السار 
اذن بعد ساعة من الان عند افتتاح السوق لليوم الجديد ندخل شراء يورو فرنك كما حدث بلامس والهدف مئة؟ 
ومارايك بالكيبل من ناحية نجمة السار.؟ 
والله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك يارب... 
فقد دبلت حسابتنا بالامس باليورو فرنك جزاك ربي كل خير 
وقد قرأت الصفحة الاولى والصفحة 19 ةرأيت الكثير من الفرص .. 
هل لك اخي برفع المؤشرات لنحملها؟ 
وجزيت خيرا

----------


## aanaa

مشكووور اخي ان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## alomisi

> مرحبا دكتور نجمة السار 
> اذن بعد ساعة من الان عند افتتاح السوق لليوم الجديد ندخل شراء يورو فرنك كما حدث بلامس والهدف مئة؟ 
> ومارايك بالكيبل من ناحية نجمة السار.؟ 
> والله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك يارب... 
> فقد دبلت حسابتنا بالامس باليورو فرنك جزاك ربي كل خير 
> وقد قرأت الصفحة الاولى والصفحة 19 ةرأيت الكثير من الفرص .. 
> هل لك اخي برفع المؤشرات لنحملها؟ 
> وجزيت خيرا

   تنبيه هناك نزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول لليورو فرن بس اذا نزل ياشباب هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووة من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووووووووق اليوم  :Doh: بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووووووووق اليوم بالتوفيق
تقصد اغلاق هاي اغلاق اليوم وال شو

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

ممكن توضيح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KALEP

[QUOTE]تنبيه هناك نزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول لليورو فرن بس اذا نزل ياشباب
هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووة من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووووووووق اليوم  :Doh: بالتوفيق[/QUOTE 
يعطيك الف مليون عافية .... بس كيف اجيبه من تحت ... ماعليش... طول بالك علينا

----------


## jambasha

هلا اخوي وسام  
اظنها فرصة بيع ايضا للاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي وبأهداف قريبة

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

[QUOTE=KALEP;1831271] 

> تنبيه هناك نزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول لليورو فرن بس اذا نزل ياشباب
> هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووة من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووووووووق اليوم بالتوفيق[/QUOTE 
> يعطيك الف مليون عافية .... بس كيف اجيبه من تحت ... ماعليش... طول بالك علينا

 فعلاً ...ايضا كيف نكسبه من فوق لحت مع النزول

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

> تنبيه هناك نزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول لليورو فرن بس اذا نزل ياشباب هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووة من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووووووووق اليوم بالتوفيق

 مشكور اخي وجزيت خيرا
ولكنك لم تجبني على سؤالي دكتور سار..؟ 
اذا كنت تعمل بمؤشرات معينه فل لك رفعها لنا استاذي؟

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

:Eh S(7): نرجو التوضيح لطفا

----------


## dax

استاذي هل هذه فرصه؟  
gbp aud

----------


## كتكوت

> هلا اخوي وسام  
> اظنها فرصة بيع ايضا للاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي وبأهداف قريبة

 اخى الكريم 
اتفق معك على الساع و الاربع ساعات ام اليومى اعتقد يمكن يكون قليل من الصعود و الاستوكاستك غبر متشبع على اليومى 
يا ريت راى اخونا وسام 
تحياتى

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

ووووووووووووووسسسسسسسسسسسااااااااااااااااااااااممم  مممممممممم

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

> استاذي هل هذه فرصه؟  
> gbp aud

 اخواني هل من مساعد؟؟ 
هل هذه المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر.وما اسمها؟

----------


## كتكوت

> اخواني هل من مساعد؟؟ 
> هل هذه المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر.وما اسمها؟

 موشر باربوليك سار
اخى الكريم موجود فى المميتاتريد 
راجع صفحه 19  
تحياتى

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

اظن ان هذه ورشة هدقها النقاش والا انتقل الموضوع الى قسم التوصيات
فرجاء من الاستاذ المتابعة معنا وليس فقط اعطاء فرص بيع وشراء بدون توضيح او نقاش للاخوة
وانا ارى انه يوجد تفاعل من الجميع لكن الباقي عليك..
ما تثقل علينا

----------


## alomisi

فرصة باذن الله قوووووووووووية ياشباب وهي شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 10159 الهدف 10210 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 10100 وبالتوفيق ركزوووووووووووا معاي اذا نزل شوي راح نعزز :Drive1:

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

انت قلت يا استاذ انه بعد الساعة 12 راح اخبركم عن يورو فرنك ولغاية الان في ما رد منك

----------


## medoforex

تم الدخول يا استاذ وسام 
لي عندك طلب 
عاوزين فرصة قوية جدا جدا زي فرصة اليورو فرنك 
فرصة نجتهد فينا و ما تعكسش علينا بأمر الله 
اخوك حسابه اتبهدل و يمكن ربنا يكرمنا معاك و نعوض

----------


## alomisi

> اظن ان هذه ورشة هدقها النقاش والا انتقل الموضوع الى قسم التوصيات
> فرجاء من الاستاذ المتابعة معنا وليس فقط اعطاء فرص بيع وشراء بدون توضيح او نقاش للاخوة
> وانا ارى انه يوجد تفاعل من الجميع لكن الباقي عليك..
> ما تثقل علينا

 والله رديت عليك اخي لكن لم اعلم انة  يمنع وضع الايميلات لانني كنت اريد ان اوضح لك على الايميل لكن شروط المنتدى فعلن لها احترامها اخي فحذفت المشاركة لكن اوعدك اخي افضى شوي واشرحلك راسي راسك بس ماريد حد ياشباب يرجع من موضوعي زعلان والله بجد بالتوفيق اخي والسموحة :Eh S(7):

----------


## jambasha

ما رديت علينا يا وسام على فرصة الاسترالي دولار

----------


## جلال العراقي

> فرصة باذن الله قوووووووووووية ياشباب وهي شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 10159 الهدف 10210 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 10100 وبالتوفيق ركزوووووووووووا معاي اذا نزل شوي راح نعزز

 بارک الله فیک اخی 
انا شاری الفرنک بعقود كبير 
مع الفرنك اين مايذهب !؟

----------


## jambasha

> اخى الكريم 
> اتفق معك على الساع و الاربع ساعات ام اليومى اعتقد يمكن يكون قليل من الصعود و الاستوكاستك غبر متشبع على اليومى 
> يا ريت راى اخونا وسام 
> تحياتى

 تمام اخي ولذا ذكرت انه اهدافه قريبة  
تحياتي

----------


## نورمند

هل هناك موشريوضح نجمة السار

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الله يجزاك خير اخي وسام وجعله في موازين حسناتك والله يوفقك

----------


## alomisi

> ما رديت علينا يا وسام على فرصة الاسترالي دولار

 باهلااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك بالغالي الاسترالي مارديت لاني جالس افرسخة  ليك لكن حلوووووووووو طلع للبيع   ركزووووووووووا ياشباب الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044 :Drive1:  باذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## jambasha

> هل هناك موشريوضح نجمة السار

 اذهب الى  
Insert
ثم
Indicators 
ثم
Trend
ثم
Parabolic SAR

----------


## نورمند

الله يجزاك خير
موشرParabolic SARضاهرعلاشارت
 لكن الاسهم لاتضهر

----------


## medoforex

> باهلااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك بالغالي الاسترالي مارديت لاني جالس افرسخة  ليك لكن حلوووووووووو طلع للبيع   ركزووووووووووا ياشباب الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044 باذن الله الى الاهداف

 دخلت معاك و خير باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> بارک الله فیک اخی 
> انا شاری الفرنک بعقود كبير 
> مع الفرنك اين مايذهب !؟

 ياهلااااااااااااااا بالاخ جلال نورت  يالغالي   :Good:  :Good:

----------


## jambasha

> الله يجزاك خير
> موشرParabolic SARضاهرعلاشارت
>  لكن الاسهم لاتضهر

 اي اسهم اخي الكريم ؟

----------


## jambasha

> باهلااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك بالغالي الاسترالي مارديت لاني جالس افرسخة  ليك لكن حلوووووووووو طلع للبيع   ركزووووووووووا ياشباب الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044 باذن الله الى الاهداف

 تمام اخي  
اقتنصته من القمة والحمد لله  
عدل اخي استوب الصفقة

----------


## نورمند

في بداية الموضوع يضهر سهمان قبل الفرصه
هل هنك موشر مساعد غيرموشرParabolic SAR
اوشكل معين لشمعه

----------


## alomisi

> دخلت معاك و خير باذن الله

 بالتوفيق باذن الله اخي ياهلا فيك  :Drive1:

----------


## نورمند

هل يوجد فرصه لدخول alomisi الله يوفقك

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

هذه الصفقات الحالية ..صح والا لا
 شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 10159 الهدف 10210 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 10100
الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044
من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووق اليوم لليورو 
وصفقة eur/chf شراء

----------


## medoforex

20 نقطة من الاسترالي  
عنب

----------


## jambasha

> هذه الصفقات الحالية ..صح والا لا
>  شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 10159 الهدف 10210 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 10100
> الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044
> من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووق اليوم لليورو 
> وصفقة eur/chf شراء

 اغلاق الاسترالي 4 ساعات فوق 0.9144  
ارجو الانتباه والتعديل

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 25نقطة خضراء الاسترالي الف مبروووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا بالتوفيق :015:

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  

> هذه الصفقات الحالية ..صح والا لا
> شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 10159 الهدف 10210 الاستوب اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 10100
> الاسترالي دولار للبيع السعر الان 09109 الهدف 25 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 09044
> من تحت شراء وانا ابصم انتبهو مافي شراء من فووووووووق اليوم لليورو 
> وصفقة eur/chf شراء

     وصفقة eur/chf شراء  هاذي مافي اخي اكتفينا بال100 نقطة الاولى وننتظر لشراء من التصحيح باذن الله من تحت شوي اذا السوق طاوعنا  ونزل بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):   الدولار فرنك الى الاهداف باذن الله بس يحتاج شوية صبر نتابع  :Eh S(7): واعتقد انو حيكون صعودة طيران والله اعلم

----------


## medoforex

> وصفقة eur/chf شراء  هاذي مافي اخي اكتفينا بال100 نقطة الاولى وننتظر لشراء من التصحيح باذن الله من تحت شوي اذا السوق طاوعنا  ونزل بالتوفيق  الدولار فرنك الى الاهداف باذن الله بس يحتاج شوية صبر نتابع واعتقد انو حيكون صعودة طيران والله اعلم

  
يعني ادخل ب 20 % يا باشا

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو للبيع الهدف 20 نقطة الاستوب 12848  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 شباب لا تنسوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اليورو دولار  الى الاهداف باذن الله هي اول صفقة معنا وفيها الان 13 نقطة خضراء الى الان بالتوفيق نتابع :Eh S(7):

----------


## medoforex

انت مطنش الرد عليا يا معلم

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  

> يعني ادخل ب 20 % يا باشا

   10%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% حلوووووووووووو  بالتوفيق

----------


## medoforex

> 10%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% حلوووووووووووو  بالتوفيق

 و ده اللي حصل فعلا 
انا بعاكسك بس  
شوف السوق مكسب و خساره بس اللي عاجبني في موضوعك برغم اني ما بحبش التوصيات انك متابع 
و ما بتهربش زي الباقيين و ربنا يجعلها دايما ورشة خضراء عليك و علينا

----------


## dax

هل خذخ فرصه  استاذنا الفاضل
يومي + 4 ساعات ؟

----------


## dax

مكرر  بغرض عرض الشارت
هل هي فرصه ؟

----------


## KALEP

اخوي لماذا اشرينا الولار فرانك مع أنه لا يوجد افتراق سوى على اليومي ولماذا حكمت أنها قوية ... نثقل عليك  
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي لماذا اشرينا الولار فرانك مع أنه لا يوجد افتراق سوى على اليومي ولماذا حكمت أنها قوية ... نثقل عليك  
> مع جزيل الشكر

 لان الافتراقات على باقي الفريمات تويد اليومي والان المؤشرات زي الاستوكاستك تؤيد ذلك  بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

استـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  اذ

----------


## alomisi

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اليورو دولار جاب الهدف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا 20 نقطة خضراء :015:

----------


## Pharm.D

> استـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  اذ

 ليس فقط أستاذ ، بل إنسان بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة  
هناك أساتذة يتكمون ما آتاهم الله من علم ، و لا يزكون علمهم ، و لا يحبون أن يشاركهم النا أفراحهم و أرباحهم  
أما العميسي فأسأل الله ان يزيده علماً إلى علمه و مالاً إلى ماله

----------


## alomisi

> استـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  اذ

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اليورو دولار جاب الهدف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا 20 نقطة خضراء

 هل ما زال اليورو دولار  للبيع ... أنا بعته متأخر عنكم ... الآن عندي 3 نقاط خضراء فقط  
ما رأيك أخي العميسي  
أنا بحاجة أن أدخل كل توصياتك من الآن ، لأني اليوم خسرت 11,000 دولار و لم يبق في حسابي سوى 4000 دولار !! 
أسأل الله ان يرزقك من فضله الواسع

----------


## aa2227

اخي السلام عليكم في توصية على اليورو دولار او الكيبل ولا اروح انام

----------


## Pharm.D

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، بعت النيوزلاندي و ضرب الأستوب الآن .... و بقي في الحساب 3500 فقط !!! من اصل 15,000 في يوم واحد

----------


## aa2227

الحمد لله رب العالمين  من 3000  الباقي الحين 800 والحدالله على الصحة والعافية

----------


## alomisi

> الحمد لله رب العالمين ، بعت النيوزلاندي و ضرب الأستوب الآن .... و بقي في الحساب 3500 فقط !!! من اصل 15,000 في يوم واحد

 بعت النيوزلندي على اي اساس يااخ بهرم :Doh: طيب ممكن صبرك علية شوي عندي امل في رجوعة من النقطة الي هو فيه الحين

----------


## alomisi

> اخي السلام عليكم في توصية على اليورو دولار او الكيبل ولا اروح انام

 نوم وبكرة من بكرة خلووووووووو الفرص تجينا  مش نجيها بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> الحمد لله رب العالمين من 3000 الباقي الحين 800 والحدالله على الصحة والعافية

 ليش ياشباب انا مستغرب انتو بتدخلوووووووووووووو بصفقات عشوائية والابتضربوووووو عقود  من الغليض مرة وحدةوالاكيف :016:

----------


## Pharm.D

بعت لأن قريب من قمة سابقة ارتد منها 3 مرات تقريباُ ، و الماكد متضخم ، و الهيستو معطي انفراج سلبي  
عموماً إذا نصحتني بالرجوع إليه فلا مانع لدي ، لأني خرجت بستوب لووووز عند 0.7138  :Cry Smile:

----------


## Pharm.D

> ليش ياشباب انا مستغرب انتو بتدخلوووووووووووووو بصفقات عشوائية والابتضربوووووو عقود  من الغليض مرة وحدةوالاكيف

 لا و الله ما قد دخلت في صفقة عشوائية أبداً  
و لكن المكشلة اليوم أني دخلت صفقة بــ 15 عقد ، و صفقة أخرى على نفس الزوج بــ 7 عقود  
و زراني اليوم المارجن 4 مرااااات  :Eh S(7):    
و السبب في الدخول الكبير أني أريد تسديد الديون التي أثقلت كاهلي   
أخي العميسي من الآن لن أدخل غلا توصياتك فقط ، و أرجو منك أن تساعدني في تعويض هذه الخسائر 
أعلم أن تعويض 11,500 دولار بمبلغ 3000 دولار تعتبر من سابع المستحيلات 
و لكن لا مانع من المحاولة ، و الله على كل شيء قدير

----------


## زاهر جميل

> لا و الله ما قد دخلت في صفقة عشوائية أبداً  
> و لكن المكشلة اليوم أني دخلت صفقة بــ 15 عقد ، و صفقة أخرى على نفس الزوج بــ 7 عقود  
> و زراني اليوم المارجن 4 مرااااات    
> و السبب في الدخول الكبير أني أريد تسديد الديون التي أثقلت كاهلي   
> أخي العميسي من الآن لن أدخل غلا توصياتك فقط ، و أرجو منك أن تساعدني في تعويض هذه الخسائر 
> أعلم أن تعويض 11,500 دولار بمبلغ 3000 دولار تعتبر من سابع المستحيلات 
> و لكن لا مانع من المحاولة ، و الله على كل شيء قدير

  السلام عليكم
ربنا يعوضك خير منها 
انصحك اخي الكريم ان  تبتعد عن السوق فترة كافية ( الى بعد العيد ) لأن تعويض الخسارة لا يكون بردات فعل  و انا شخصيا خسرت مبلغ و لما بقي بالحساب 2000 دولار حاولت التعويض فصفرت الحساب في يومين
ارتاح قليلا من السوق ثم ادرس احدى الاستراتيجات و اعمل ديمو لمدة شهر فاذا اتقنتها ارجع الى الحقيقي و ستعوض خسائرك ان شاء الله خلال كم شهر ( و ليس كم يوم ) 
لا تستعجل التعويض فتخسر ما تبقى
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالربح الوفير

----------


## alomisi

> بعت لأن قريب من قمة سابقة ارتد منها 3 مرات تقريباُ ، و الماكد متضخم ، و الهيستو معطي انفراج سلبي  
> عموماً إذا نصحتني بالرجوع إليه فلا مانع لدي ، لأني خرجت بستوب لووووز عند 0.7138

 لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس حطيت الاستوب عند نقطة الصفر والتي محتمل الزوج يضرب فيه ويرجع راقب لا انصح بالدخووووووول للمراقبة فقط :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

> السلام عليكم
> ربنا يعوضك خير منها 
> انصحك اخي الكريم ان  تبتعد عن السوق فترة كافية ( الى بعد العيد ) لأن تعويض الخسارة لا يكون بردات فعل  و انا شخصيا خسرت مبلغ و لما بقي بالحساب 2000 دولار حاولت التعويض فصفرت الحساب في يومين
> ارتاح قليلا من السوق ثم ادرس احدى الاستراتيجات و اعمل ديمو لمدة شهر فاذا اتقنتها ارجع الى الحقيقي و ستعوض خسائرك ان شاء الله خلال كم شهر ( و ليس كم يوم ) 
> لا تستعجل التعويض فتخسر ما تبقى
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالربح الوفير

 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته  
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم  
نعم الانتقام من السوق لن يؤدي إلا إلى الخسائر الفادحة   
و لله سبحانه و تعالى الحكمة البالغة ، و كل شيء عنده بمقدار 
و أسأل الله أن يعوضني خيراً مما أخذ مني و أن يغفر لي  و لك و لجميع المسلمين و المسلمات 
إنه سميع عليم

----------


## alomisi

خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ص ياشباب الحمدلله ليلتكم فل وارباح باذن الله مو مشكلة ولو قليل اليوم الجاي اكثر باذن الله ومعانا اليوم 25 من الاسترالي+ 20 من اليورو والى الحين 25 من الدولار فرنك المجموع 25+20+20=65 نقطة بالتوفيق للجميع ارباح الفرنك مازالت مفتوحة :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

شو يعني ننام الان والا في شي في بالك
يعطيك العافية

----------


## alomisi

> شو يعني ننام الان والا في شي في بالك
> يعطيك العافية

 نووووووووووووووووم ولبكرة رزق جديد باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## dax

الحمد لله خرجنا بـــ  60 نقطة لفتح شمعة 4 ساعات تحت مقاومة ديلي
قد يرتد منها الزوج

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

ماذا عن صفقة الدولار فرنك
هل هو فى اتجاة الهدف ام نخرح من الصفقة بخسارة بسيطة

----------


## MKH

> ماذا عن صفقة الدولار فرنك
> هل هو فى اتجاة الهدف ام نخرح من الصفقة بخسارة بسيطة

    :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

> 

 ??????????????????????????? :Inlove:

----------


## dax

> ???????????????????????????

 الاستاذ قال ((((   ركزوووووووووووا معاي اذا نزل شوي راح نعزز))))
قد يزور منطقة    1.0050  ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> الاستاذ قال (((( ركزوووووووووووا معاي اذا نزل شوي راح نعزز))))
> قد يزور منطقة 1.0050 ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم

   مشكوررررررررررررررر اخي على تنبية الشباب :Good:   ساعة ساعتين وراجع بالكثير ياشباب :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

اهم ااخبار ياشباب احذروووووووا اليورو والاسترليني ايجابيان على الايام الاسابيع الجاية ليست دعوة لشراء تنبية فقط الخبر موثق :Good:  :016: 
المدني- اقتصاد منطقة اليورو يرتفع بنسبة 1.9% خلال الربع الثاني
قال مكتب احصاءات الاتحاد الاوروبي "يوروستات" ان الناتج المحلي الاجمالي في منطقة اليورو التي تضم 16 دولة ارتفع 1.9 في المئة خلال الربع الثاني- الواردات تدفع النمو الامريكي للانخفاض في الربع الثاني
تباطأ نمو الاقتصاد الامريكي بصورة أكبر من المتوقع في الربع الثاني إلى 1.6% بسبب أكبر زيادة في الواردات منذ 26 عاما و ذلك تبعاً للقراءة- بريطانيا تسجل اسرع نمو اقتصادي منذ 9 سنوات في الربع الثاني
ارتفع اجمالي الناتج المحلي البريطاني بنسبة 1.2% في الربع الثاني من العام الجاري ، و بسرعة لم يشهدها منذ تسع سنوات و ذلك مع تضخم

----------


## alomisi

ركز ياشباب اذا كسراليورو 12830بشمعة ساعةراح نشري والهدف 50 نقطة بان الله والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 12800 :Drive1: بالتوفيق باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## aa2227

الكيبل طيب ايش اخبار

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

مساء الخير
شو اخبار الفرنك نبقى عليه فاتحين شراء والا نعزز ..............مشكور

----------


## alomisi

> ملا حضه*ايجابيه اليورو والاسترليني ستكون في نهايه الاسبوع وكذلك الين سترتفع العملات مقابله في نهايت الاسبوع 90%

 وهذا كان توقعنا لليورو والاسترليني في بداية الاسبوع ولله الحمدوالمنة شوفو عند نهاية الاسبوع ماذا حصل واخبار اليوم تؤكد بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

> ركز ياشباب اذا كسراليورو 12830بشمعة ساعةراح نشري والهدف 50 نقطة بان الله والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 12800بالتوفيق باذن الله

 بس اتوقع ان وصل 12831 عندي ...شو رايك :016:

----------


## alomisi

> بس اتوقع ان وصل 12831 عندي ...شو رايك

 ركزززززززززززززززززززززززز يا اخ مازن كسر اقصد بكلمة كسر اغلق شمعة ساعة فوق  النقطة المذكورة والا فلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

> ركزززززززززززززززززززززززز يا اخ مازن كسر اقصد بكلمة كسر اغلق شمعة ساعة فوق  النقطة المذكورة والا فلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 صدقت أحياناً يكون اختراق كاذب
يجب إنتظار إغلاق الساعة للحكم على أي كسر

----------


## alomisi

> صدقت أحياناً يكون اختراق كاذب
> يجب إنتظار إغلاق الساعة للحكم على أي كسر

 ياشباب شوفو انا ما مرتاح ليورو بشكل عام كدخووووووول باهداف كبير اذا حاب نبيعة  ياهلا وسهلا بس يقفل شمعة اربع ساعات تحت نقطة 12720 على العين والراس نبيعة اما هنا لاااااااااااااااااااااااا اليوروعايز نشترية اهلا وسهلا بس يقفل لنا 12920 شمعة يوم واحد بس وياهلااااااااا نشترية اما الان في هذة المنطقة تعتبر المضاربة باليورو بنقاط صغيرة مع الحذر :Good:

----------


## aanaa

ياهلا بخواني يوم موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابولو138

رايك بالدولار ين

----------


## jambasha

الاسترالي دولار (خروف العيد) اخي وسام وفرصة هبوط 20 نقطة مجددا

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بخواني يوم موفق ان شاء الله

 ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ان شاء الله خيراذا مثلا ياشباب ماحطينا فرص فليس من تقصير  يا احباب كما ترون تواجدنا اليوم مع قلة الفرص لكن حسابات الاخوان الذين يدخلون معنا   والله انها تهمني ياشباب ولن اقحم نفسي بصفقات واهية تضر بهم وتذبذب السوق زي كذا نادر  عندي خاصة وايام الربح كثيرةا بس تكون الصفقات مظمونة كما تعودنا من اول مشاركة في الموضوع ودعوااااااااااااا الفرص تاتينا ولا نقحم انفسنا فتاتينا الخسارة اظن افتهم المقصود بس خلو كم جاهزين قد نضع توصية في اي وقت اما بالنسبة للاستفسار فالباب مفتوح ب لتوفيق :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aanaa

> ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ان شاء الله خيراذا مثلا ياشباب ماحطينا فرص فليس من تقصير  يا احباب كما ترون تواجدنا اليوم مع قلة الفرص لكن حسابات الاخوان الذين يدخلون معنا   والله انها تهمني ياشباب ولن اقحم نفسي بصفقات واهية تضر بهم وتذبذب السوق زي كذا نادر  عندي خاصة وايام الربح كثيرةا بس تكون الصفقات مظمونة كما تعودنا من اول مشاركة في الموضوع ودعوااااااااااااا الفرص تاتينا ولا نقحم انفسنا فتاتينا الخسارة اظن افتهم المقصود بس خلو كم جاهزين قد نضع توصية في اي وقت اما بالنسبة للاستفسار فالباب مفتوح ب لتوفيق

 بيض الله وجهك يا اخي الغالي معك ان شاء الله حتى اذهب الى القيام وان شاء الله ادعيلك  :Hands:  ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> رايك بالدولار ين

 الى 8550 باذن الله بس شوية صبر :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترالي دولار (خروف العيد) اخي وسام وفرصة هبوط 20 نقطة مجددا

 فرصة حلوة بس مخيفة شوي من ناحية مؤشر   ندخل بيع ياشباب هدف 20 نقطة بس بحذر مع الاخ الاستوب 09130 السعر الان 0.9109  :Drive1:

----------


## jambasha

> فرصة حلوة بس مخيفة شوي من ناحية مؤشر   ندخل بيع ياشباب هدف 20 نقطة بس بحذر مع الاخ الاستوب 09130 السعر الان 0.9109

 تمام  
ايش رايك في النيوزيلاندي دولار  :Asvc:

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

> فرصة حلوة بس مخيفة شوي من ناحية مؤشر   ندخل بيع ياشباب هدف 20 نقطة بس بحذر مع الاخ الاستوب 09130 السعر الان 0.9109

 يعجبني فيك عدم تكبرك واصرارك فقط على تحليلاتك بل اذا احد الاخوة اكتشف فرصة فانك لا تتكبر بل تمشي معاه..حياك :Eh S(7):

----------


## elecom1981

> الى 8550 باذن الله بس شوية صبر

 الله يسمع منك....ولله شيبني و مو قابل يصعد

----------


## alomisi

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اارباح 20 نقطة خضراء من ال :015: خرووووووووووووووووووووووووف :Eh S(7):

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

:AA:  :AA: الف مبروك لك ولصاحب التوصية بس ما لحقت الا طرفها

----------


## jambasha

مبروك شباب

----------


## aanaa

الف مبروك

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

استاذ هل في فرصة على AUD/USD بيع لانه عند قمة ما قدر يخترقها وصعب يخترقها ام ننتظر نجمة سار اخرى للتاكيد

----------


## سيف الله عشرى

الف مبروك 1000000000000000000000 مبروك

----------


## مازن راح يشيب

شو اليوم جفاف ما في شي

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم
الاخ العميسي
يمكنك اضافة مؤشر 
alligator
الموجود في الميتاتريدر ,, اعتقد انة مهم ,, سيبين لماذا السعر ارتد او استمر في الصعود 
شكرا

----------


## Fize

السلام عليكم
الأخ وسام انا سوف اتابع مع الأخوة من اليوم حتى افهم كيف تطبق الاستراتيجية
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح الفرنك ياشباب والف الف مبروووووووووووووووك لمن عززوا من تحت بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  وخواتم مبارررررررررررررررررررررررركة :015:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح الفرنك ياشباب والف الف مبروووووووووووووووك لمن عززوا من تحت بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  وخواتم مبارررررررررررررررررررررررركة

 
ماء شاء الله الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الارباااااااااااااااااااااااااااح والله يجزاك خير اخي ابو وووسام

----------


## alomisi

> ماء شاء الله الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الارباااااااااااااااااااااااااااح والله يجزاك خير اخي ابو وووسام

  خواتم مباركة وكلة خير واربااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح باذن الله دعواتكم ياشباب                 في هذة الايام المباركة :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العميسي
> يمكنك اضافة مؤشر 
> alligator
> الموجود في الميتاتريدر ,, اعتقد انة مهم ,, سيبين لماذا السعر ارتد او استمر في الصعود 
> شكرا

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ انور ممكن اخي ليش لا نشوفة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):  مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## elecom1981

خوي العميسي كيف حالك؟؟؟؟؟
كيف شايف وضع الين رحمة لوالديك؟؟؟ ولله شيبني و مو قابل يصعد !!!! اليوم شفت شسوه

----------


## alomisi

> خوي العميسي كيف حالك؟؟؟؟؟
> كيف شايف وضع الين رحمة لوالديك؟؟؟ ولله شيبني و مو قابل يصعد !!!! اليوم شفت شسوه

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخي شوف ضروري150 نقطه  احتياط لتحت لاحتمالات الين ا ماالصعود فسياتي   قريب باذن الله   واليوم امتنعنا عن لمضاربه للابتعاد بحسابات اخواني عن المخاطره بالتووفيق :013:  اتوقع اسبوع دسم بالارباح   بجد ياشباب :013:

----------


## Fize

يعطيك العافية اخي وسام وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم يكون مليء بالأرباح
تحياتي

----------


## jamal ca

اخي العزيز  مبارك عليك الشهر الكريم والارباح -- ممكن السؤال مكرر لحضرتك -- هل ممكن تشرح الطريقة بشكل واضح ومتسلسل ؟؟ قرأت صفحات كثيرة وبالاخص الصفحة 19 -- ولكن الشرح غير واضح والكلام متداخل  فهل ممكن الشرح الوافي وعلى التشارت مع وضع اشارات واضحة على النجوم -- وبيان نسب التقارب والتباعد وشروط الدخول والخروج  لا سيما وقت الدخول ومكان الاستوب اذا كان هناك استوب -- من بعد ذلك يمكن نقل الشرح للصفحة الاولى للتيسير على المتابعين  وتقبل محبتي

----------


## MKH

> اخي العزيز مبارك عليك الشهر الكريم والارباح -- ممكن السؤال مكرر لحضرتك -- هل ممكن تشرح الطريقة بشكل واضح ومتسلسل ؟؟ قرأت صفحات كثيرة وبالاخص الصفحة 19 -- ولكن الشرح غير واضح والكلام متداخل  فهل ممكن الشرح الوافي وعلى التشارت مع وضع اشارات واضحة على النجوم -- وبيان نسب التقارب والتباعد وشروط الدخول والخروج لا سيما وقت الدخول ومكان الاستوب اذا كان هناك استوب -- من بعد ذلك يمكن نقل الشرح للصفحة الاولى للتيسير على المتابعين  وتقبل محبتي

    والله يا اخ جمال إنك سبقتني ---- لاني كنت ناوي اطلب من صاحب الموضوع نفس طلبك. (جزا الله صاحب الموضوع خيرا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)

----------


## alomisi

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك في هذه الليلة المباركه

----------


## alomisi

نراقب ياشباب لا تستعجلووووووووووووووو وليحذر الشباب هذا الاسبووووووووووووووووووووووع من  الساحر والله اعلم هناك حركه :Big Grin:  ملتويه:صعود وهي الاوهام بالصعود ومن ثم الهبووووووووووووووووووط :013:   *التحذير سوينق اسبوعي*

----------


## تاجر

اتمنى لكم التوفيق في هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة

----------


## تاجر

هل لاحظت أخي العميسي بأنه ليس الساحر فقط سيعمل هذه الحركة الملتوية ، بل معظم الأزواج  
فمثلا اليورو على الاسبوعي نجمة السار تقول صعود ، اما اليومي تقول هبوط ، وهذا يدل على أن الزووج سوف يصعد لهذا الاسبوع ، ولكنه سيهبط أولا ليزور بعض مناطق الدعم وعندها تكون فرصة للدخول شراء . والله أعلم

----------


## alomisi

شراء الدولار كندي عندالسعر 10380 الهدف 30 نقطه الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 10350   بالتوفيق باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## faris22

يورو---دولار............رايك

----------


## alomisi

> هل لاحظت أخي العميسي بأنه ليس الساحر فقط سيعمل هذه الحركة الملتوية ، بل معظم الأزواج  
> فمثلا اليورو على الاسبوعي نجمة السار تقول صعود ، اما اليومي تقول هبوط ، وهذا يدل على أن الزووج سوف يصعد لهذا الاسبوع ، ولكنه سيهبط أولا ليزور بعض مناطق الدعم وعندها تكون فرصة للدخول شراء . والله أعلم

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي اليورو خرج عن تحكم السار لماذا راكزززززززززززززز علا تناقض مؤشرين الاستوكاستك وهرمونيكيا الضلع abc فلا شرح عليه حتا تتبين الوجهه لاتنسواااااااااااااااا الاسواق الامريكيه في عطلة وحتئ اشعار اخر بالتوفيق :016:

----------


## faris22

استرالي------دولار

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اخي وسام الله يعطيك العاافيه ممكن رايك في الاسترالي دولار بيع

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وسام الله يعطيك العاافيه ممكن رايك في الاسترالي دولار بيع

 الاسترالي دولار اذا فكرت تبيع بس تخرج عند 09115 :Yikes3:

----------


## aanaa

مشكووور اخي وسام 
ان شاء الله الى الاهدف

----------


## alomisi

طيران لزوج الكندي فرنك  لشراء الدخول بعقود صغيره سوينق الهدف 100 نقطه من السعر الحالي 09180

----------


## eto2

ممكن رائيك باليورو ين

----------


## bassam24

> طيران لزوج الكندي فرنك  لشراء الدخول بعقود صغيره سوينق الهدف 100 نقطه من السعر الحالي 09180

 السلام عليكم 
يا استاذنا الصفقه هذي القلب ماهو مرتاح لها لان السعر تحت مقاومه يوميه 9824 
اعذرني على التطفل :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن رائيك باليورو ين

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااافيك اخي ايجابي واهدافه علويه باذن الله بس يحتاج صبربالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

:Big Grin:  

> السلام عليكم 
> يا استاذنا الصفقه هذي القلب ماهو مرتاح لها لان السعر تحت مقاومه يوميه 9824 
> اعذرني على التطفل

 يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووا :Big Grin:  اناقلت سوينق تسلم يالغالي :Eh S(7): 
لكن ركزززززززز وشوف

----------


## jamal ca

> والله يا اخ جمال إنك سبقتني ---- لاني كنت ناوي اطلب من صاحب الموضوع نفس طلبك. (جزا الله صاحب الموضوع خيرا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)

 ----------------------------
----------------------------- 
نعم عزيزي -- بس ممكن الاخ لم يلتفت لما كتبناه من استفسارات -- وواضح ان الشرح في ص 19 قد تمت عليه اضاقات وتعديلات وهي مشتتة بين الصفحات -- لانتظار الشرح من الاخ العميسي او احد الاخوة اذا كان احد فهم الموضوع بدقة -- وتقبل الله الطاعات في هذه الليالي المباركة

----------


## MKH

> ----------------------------
> ----------------------------- 
> نعم عزيزي -- بس ممكن الاخ لم يلتفت لما كتبناه من استفسارات -- وواضح ان الشرح في ص 19 قد تمت عليه اضاقات وتعديلات وهي مشتتة بين الصفحات -- لانتظار الشرح من الاخ العميسي او احد الاخوة اذا كان احد فهم الموضوع بدقة -- وتقبل الله الطاعات في هذه الليالي المباركة

 --اللهم اجعل اعضاء هذا المنتدى من عتقاء هذا الشهر الفضيل ---- اللهم آآآميييييييييييين--

----------


## MFH1986

انا متابع جديد للموضوع يا ريت احد الاخوة يرفق المؤشرات المستخدمة لان الموضوع كبير 83 صفحة و مش لاقي المؤشرات وشرح الاستراتيجية في اي صفحة

----------


## nero

ممكن أى أحد من الاخوه أن يرفق المؤشر  انه ضائع منى  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## MFH1986

السلام عليكم 
أود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع اخي العميسي على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا  
و لكن لي بعض الملاحظات على هذه الطريقة و لا أدري هل يوجد أحد قد وضحها من قبل أم لا 
حسب فهمي للموضو هو انتظار تباعد او افتراق نجوم السار ثم الدخول عكس مكان النجوم فاذا كانت نجوم السار فوق السعر اذن ندخل شراء و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل بيع  
طيب ولماذا ندخل بهذه الطريقة الطبيعي جدا انه اذا كانت النجوم فوق السعر ندخل بيع و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل شراء  
واذا كنا نحقق 20 نقطة مثلا في طريقة اخونا الفاضل العميسي بهذه الطريقة سنحقق 50 نقطة 
طبعا نجوم السار مثلها مثل اي مؤشر تحتاج الى فلترة ( لا يمكن الدخول في السوق باستخدامها فقط )
وجدت انه يمكن استخدام موفنج افريج 15 ، و هيكن اشي هيستوجرام معها  
و يتم الدخول في السوق حسب الاتي : 
ندخل شراء في حالة تقاطع السعر مع الموفنج (( أي يكون السعر اعلى من الموفنج )) و نجوم السار تحت السعر ولون الهيكن اشي هيستوجرام أزرق  
ندخل بيع في حالة تقاطع السعر مع الموفنج (( أي يكون السعر أسفل من  الموفنج )) و نجوم السار فوق السعر ولون الهيكن اشي هيستوجرام أحمر 
طيب ما هي الفريمات المستخدمة ؟ 
نستخدم فريم الساعة و الاربع ساعات و اليومي و الاسبوعي  
فاذا تحققت الشروط على الساعة نتأكد من فريم الاربع ساعات 
و اذا تحققت الشروط على الاربع ساعات نتأكد من فريم اليومي 
و اذا تحققت الشروط على اليومي نتأكد من فريم  الاسبوعي 
ويتم الخروج من الصفقة في حالة مخالفة احد الشروط السابقة  
طبعا لا تنسى ان الترند هو صديقك (( أي لا تدخل عكس الترند )) 
ايضا يجب الا ننسى عند الدخول ان نجد على الاقل 4 من نجوم السار رسموا في نفس المكان  
آسف على الإطالة  
تقبل الله منا و منك صالح الأعمال

----------


## Pharm.D

> طيران لزوج الكندي فرنك  لشراء الدخول بعقود صغيره سوينق الهدف 100 نقطه من السعر الحالي 09180

 حياك الله أخي العميسي  
هل تقصد السعر الحالي 09780 ؟ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> ----------------------------

  

> -----------------------------  نعم عزيزي -- بس ممكن الاخ لم يلتفت لما كتبناه من استفسارات -- وواضح ان الشرح في ص 19 قد تمت عليه اضاقات وتعديلات وهي مشتتة بين الصفحات -- لانتظار الشرح من الاخ العميسي او احد الاخوة اذا كان احد فهم الموضوع بدقة -- وتقبل الله الطاعات في هذه الليالي المباركة

   ابشرووووووووووووووووياشباب واقول لمن لم اركز على مشاركتهم والله ليس مني بقصد   لكل واحد يااخوان ضرووووووووووووووووووف ماالله بها عليم وانا مادخلت هنا وما وضعت  هنا هذا الموضوع الا حبن فيكم ولست ممن يحتكر  وكررتها مرارا  الافتراقات وشرحتها وكيفيت  الربط بين الفريمات المؤشرات الداعمه واكررها الاستوكاستك والهرمونيك والنضرة اليوتيه للعمله وخط الترندالعام وقلنا اعتمد على السار 50% و50% علئ الاربعه الممؤشرات قديقول البعض حصل افتراق ولم تدخل حلووووووووووووووووووووووو ليس كل افتراق فرصه يا شباب وقد يقووووووول البعض لم يحصل افتراق ودخلت اوك  بالنسبه لعدم دخولي وكان هناك افتراق لتعارض اثنين او اكثر من المؤشرات  اما انه لم يحصل افترق ودخلت قد اجد فرصه لا تتعلق بالسار وبعد التاكد منها انزلها  لاخواني فاجد التساؤلات تنصب لماذا فاردت اليوم ان اوضح لاخواني  قد ياتي البعض ويقول اشرح باقي المؤشرات اقوووول هناك من الاخوه جزاااااااااااااااهم  الف الف خيررررررررر قد شرحوها بالتفصيل الممل  ورغم كل هذا وذاك انا ساضل مع   موضوعي وانزل الفرص على الدوام ووقت وجودها  مابقيت حيا وعدن مني   واذا حصل اي انقطاع ليوم اويومين او ثلاثه بالكثير ليس الا او ان السوق   غير ملائم وخواتم مباركة لجميع اخواني وكل عام وانتم بالف خيرررررررررررررر :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم 
> أود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع اخي العميسي على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا  
> و لكن لي بعض الملاحظات على هذه الطريقة و لا أدري هل يوجد أحد قد وضحها من قبل أم لا 
> حسب فهمي للموضو هو انتظار تباعد او افتراق نجوم السار ثم الدخول عكس مكان النجوم فاذا كانت نجوم السار فوق السعر اذن ندخل شراء و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل بيع  
> طيب ولماذا ندخل بهذه الطريقة الطبيعي جدا انه اذا كانت النجوم فوق السعر ندخل بيع و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل شراء  
> واذا كنا نحقق 20 نقطة مثلا في طريقة اخونا الفاضل العميسي بهذه الطريقة سنحقق 50 نقطة 
> طبعا نجوم السار مثلها مثل اي مؤشر تحتاج الى فلترة ( لا يمكن الدخول في السوق باستخدامها فقط )
> وجدت انه يمكن استخدام موفنج افريج 15 ، و هيكن اشي هيستوجرام معها  
> و يتم الدخول في السوق حسب الاتي : 
> ...

 يعطيك الف عافية اخي  ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر :Eh S(7):  :015:   واقول لشباب الذي لم يستوعب الشرح هذه الصفحه باذن الله   فيها الملخص المفيد   وفي نفس الوقت اي غمووووووووووووووووووووووووووض  انا مستعد لتوضيحه داخل ماسبق  
باالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

فرصه حلوة ياشباب على الاسترالي دولار باذن الله بيع من السعر الحالي 09173 الهدف 09070 باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 09230 باذن الله قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااااااااااااااا :Drive1:

----------


## medoforex

> فرصه حلوة ياشباب على الاسترالي دولار باذن الله بيع من السعر الحالي 09273 الهدف 09070 باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 09230 باذن الله قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااااااااااااااا

 
تقصد السعر الحالي 0.9173 
و ليس 0.9273 
مظبوط اخي؟

----------


## jambasha

هلا اخوي وسام  
ارى فرصة على النيوزيلاندي دولار بيع ايضا

----------


## faris22

:Big Grin:  

> تقصد السعر الحالي 0.9173 
> و ليس 0.9273 
> مظبوط اخي؟

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخوي وسام  
> ارى فرصة على النيوزيلاندي دولار بيع ايضا

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي قد تكون فرصه بيع لكن الى    0.7200 :Big Grin:   فقط لان الزوج ايجابي  وانا لاافضلها قد يرتد الزوج صعودا   بالتوفيق

----------


## medoforex

صححلي يا وسام لا تطنشني

----------


## jambasha

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي قد تكون فرصه بيع لكن الى    0.7200  فقط لان الزوج ايجابي  وانا لاافضلها قد يرتد الزوج صعودا   بالتوفيق

 الله يجيب الخير  
راقب فرصة اليورو باوند

----------


## alomisi

:Inlove:  

> 

   ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بسيد الحبايب اخي  احمد  لاتهون يالغالي  اخوووووووووووك مركز على الشارت تسلم  :Big Grin:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

وماذا عن فرصة usd/cad

----------


## alomisi

> وماذا عن فرصة usd/cad

 الى الاهداف باذن الله اخي بعقد صغير وسوينق   ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لشباب الاسترالي الى الان 16نقطة خضراء :Drive1:  :015:   نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## faris22

:015:  

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بسيد الحبايب اخي  احمد  لاتهون يالغالي  اخوووووووووووك مركز على الشارت تسلم

  :Drive1: الله-يقويك :015:

----------


## ksadc

> السلام عليكم 
> أود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع اخي العميسي على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا  
> و لكن لي بعض الملاحظات على هذه الطريقة و لا أدري هل يوجد أحد قد وضحها من قبل أم لا 
> حسب فهمي للموضو هو انتظار تباعد او افتراق نجوم السار ثم الدخول عكس مكان النجوم فاذا كانت نجوم السار فوق السعر اذن ندخل شراء و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل بيع  
> طيب ولماذا ندخل بهذه الطريقة الطبيعي جدا انه اذا كانت النجوم فوق السعر ندخل بيع و اذا كانت تحت السعر ندخل شراء  
> واذا كنا نحقق 20 نقطة مثلا في طريقة اخونا الفاضل العميسي بهذه الطريقة سنحقق 50 نقطة 
> طبعا نجوم السار مثلها مثل اي مؤشر تحتاج الى فلترة ( لا يمكن الدخول في السوق باستخدامها فقط )
> وجدت انه يمكن استخدام موفنج افريج 15 ، و هيكن اشي هيستوجرام معها  
> و يتم الدخول في السوق حسب الاتي : 
> ...

     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاذا ممكن ولا عليك امر ممكن ارفق مؤشر هيكن اشي هيستوجرام  وشكراً لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faris22

ابومحمد.خرجت.من.الاسترالي.علي.9150أرجع.ادخل.اواكتف  ي.بالربح :Regular Smile:

----------


## faris22

شكلي.وحداني :Frown:

----------


## jamal ca

> يعطيك الف عافية اخي ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر  واقول لشباب الذي لم يستوعب الشرح هذه الصفحه باذن الله   فيها الملخص المفيد   وفي نفس الوقت اي غمووووووووووووووووووووووووووض  انا مستعد لتوضيحه داخل ماسبق  
> باالتوفيق

 =====================
================== 
????????????????
??????????????? 
مع امنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## MFH1986

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاذا ممكن ولا عليك امر ممكن ارفق مؤشر هيكن اشي هيستوجرام  وشكراً لك

 
تحت أمرك  
المؤشر في المرفقات   :Inlove:  :Inlove:  :Inlove:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

الف الف مبروووووووك تحقق الهدف ابو وسااااام

----------


## MFH1986

> يعطيك الف عافية اخي  ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر  واقول لشباب الذي لم يستوعب الشرح هذه الصفحه باذن الله   فيها الملخص المفيد   وفي نفس الوقت اي غمووووووووووووووووووووووووووض  انا مستعد لتوضيحه داخل ماسبق  
> باالتوفيق

 طلب بسيط  
اريد رقم الصفحة التي يوجد بها اخر شرح لنظام استرتيجيتك 
اي بعد كل التعديلات التي قمت بالتعديل فيها 
فقط ر قم الصفحة لا اكثر  
وشكرا

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> الف الف مبروووووووك تحقق الهدف ابو وسااااام

 أي هدف اخوي  :Ohmy:  
ارتد قبل الهدف ب 20 نقطة  :Icon26:

----------


## medoforex

نشكرك اخي وسام على صفقة الاسترالي 
شئ رائع 
و انا لم اطمع و خرجت بنصف الطريق  
50 نقطة رضا 
ننتظر صفقات اليوم و لا تنسانا

----------


## medoforex

وينك يا وسام

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اخي وساااام  بلغني الليله انه تعبااااااااان مايقدر  يدخل المنتدى نسئال الله في هذة الليله المبارك ان يقوووومه بالسلامه

----------


## jambasha

> اخي وساااام  بلغني الليله انه تعبااااااااان مايقدر  يدخل المنتدى نسئال الله في هذة الليله المبارك ان يقوووومه بالسلامه

 امين

----------


## medoforex

امين يا رب

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اللهم اااااااااامين

----------


## medoforex

وينك يا وسام 
حد يطمنا عليه

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .

----------


## Pharm.D

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يكشف ما به من ضر

----------


## aanaa

سأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يكشف ما به من ضر

----------


## forexeagle2010

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه ،،،

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> فرصه حلوة ياشباب على الاسترالي دولار باذن الله بيع من السعر الحالي 09173 الهدف 09070 باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 09230 باذن الله قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااااااااااااااا

  حبيبنا العميسي بارك الله فيك انا الى الان ما سكرت الصفقه هاذي - لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وصل السعر الى 0.9279  و سعر البيع عندي 0.9172  عاكس 111 نقطه الله يخارجنا يا رب ايش رأيك  بارك الله فيك ننتظر او نغلق الصفقه

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبنا العميسي بارك الله فيك  انا الى الان ما سكرت الصفقه هاذي - لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وصل السعر الى 0.9279  و سعر البيع عندي 0.9172  عاكس 111 نقطه الله يخارجنا يا رب ايش رأيك بارك الله فيك  ننتظر او نغلق الصفقه

 ياهلااااااااا اخي الله المستعان  انا عملت الصفقة رحت بعدها والله بضروووووووووف صحية والحمدلله  تعبت فيها زيادة ولوكنت تابعت معكم كنا حنخرج با 50نقطة ربح الاولة عندما عكس السعر وشكل نموذج هرمونيك واضح لكن ربح منها من ربح وكل منها خسارة من اكل ووووواقول لمن خسر  ومازالت الصفقةمفتوح هنا ك عودة لسعر لمنطقت 09217باذن الله والخروج من هناك  وباقي الخسارة وعد نردهااااااااااااااااااااااااا باذن الله  بالتوفيق اخي :Eh S(7):  وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## alomisi

وشكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص لكل من سال علي من الشباب والله يعطيكم العافية 
وبلاااااااااااش الاستعجال ايام عيد ريحوووووووووووووووا بالكم يومين ونرجع لربح باذن الله 
بعد العيد والمعنويات تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بالتوفيق

----------


## faris22

> وشكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص لكل من سال علي من الشباب والله يعطيكم العافية 
> وبلاااااااااااش الاستعجال ايام عيد ريحوووووووووووووووا بالكم يومين ونرجع لربح باذن الله 
> بعد العيد والمعنويات تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بالتوفيق

 حمداً.لله.علي.السلامةوماتشوف.شر :015:

----------


## medoforex

سيبك من السوق المهم سلامتك 
ما تشوف شر

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

وفقكم الله وكل عام عام وانتم بخير

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلااااااااا اخي الله المستعان انا عملت الصفقة رحت بعدها والله بضروووووووووف صحية والحمدلله  تعبت فيها زيادة ولوكنت تابعت معكم كنا حنخرج با 50نقطة ربح الاولة عندما عكس السعر وشكل نموذج هرمونيك واضح لكن ربح منها من ربح وكل منها خسارة من اكل ووووواقول لمن خسر  ومازالت الصفقةمفتوح هنا ك عودة لسعر لمنطقت 09217باذن الله والخروج من هناك  وباقي الخسارة وعد نردهااااااااااااااااااااااااا باذن الله بالتوفيق اخي وكل عام وانتم بخير

 عيدكم مبارك يا شباب وكل عام والجميع بخير   وعاد السعر كما ذكرنا ولمن عكس عليهم السعر كانت فرصت الخروج  بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> عيدكم مبارك يا شباب وكل عام والجميع بخير  وعاد السعر كما ذكرنا ولمن عكس عليهم السعر كانت فرصت الخروج  بالتوفيق

 ننتظر يعني بارك الله فيك ؟

----------


## alomisi

> ننتظر يعني بارك الله فيك ؟

 الله يهديك وين كنت لما نزل السعر ال0.9217 وقد نزل  السعراكثرمنها اليوم وقد نبهنا  بالخروج عندها

----------


## alomisi

فرصةحلوة ياشباب بيع اليورو فرنك السر الحالي 12958 الهدف30 نقطة 
اذا صعد شوي راح نعزز التوفيق والى يبغى ينتظر شوي وييع من فوق شوي  
مافي مانع بس بحظة اذا صعد بالتوفيق

----------


## نوره

> فرصةحلوة ياشباب بيع اليورو فرنك السر الحالي 12958 الهدف30 نقطة 
> اذا صعد شوي راح نعزز التوفيق والى يبغى ينتظر شوي وييع من فوق شوي  
> مافي مانع بس بحظة اذا صعد بالتوفيق

 حياك الله استاذنا
انا اخذته بمجرد ماحطيت التوصيه على نفس السعر وتوقعتك دخلت لكن لقيتك عدلت  :Regular Smile: 
عموما كم نحط ستوب

----------


## alomisi

> حياك الله استاذنا
> انا اخذته بمجرد ماحطيت التوصيه على نفس السعر وتوقعتك دخلت لكن لقيتك عدلت 
> عموما كم نحط ستوب

 ياهلااااااااااااااا بالاخت نورة  اغلاق ساعة فوق نقطت 12975نخرج منة علىطوووووول الاستوب صغير بس قوي :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

> ياهلااااااااااااااا بالاخت نورة  اغلاق ساعة فوق نقطت 12975نخرج منة علىطوووووول الاستوب صغير بس قوي

 نسيت اقولك .. كل عام وانت بخير والموجودين جميعا
والحمدلله على السلامه ، 
بالنسبة لاغلاقات الساعه بصراحه ماعرف لها ولا افهمها ههههه
انا افهم بالنقاط وبس عموما حطيت الهدف عند 12930 الاستوب عند 12980
ياجاب الهدف ياضرب الاستوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> نسيت اقولك .. كل عام وانت بخير والموجودين جميعا
> والحمدلله على السلامه ، 
> بالنسبة لاغلاقات الساعه بصراحه ماعرف لها ولا افهمها ههههه
> انا افهم بالنقاط وبس عموما حطيت الاستوب عند 12980
> ياجاب الهدف ياضرب الاستوب

 ما ينفع يا نوره 
يمكن يكسر 980 ويغلق تحت 975  :016:

----------


## نوره

> ما ينفع يا نوره 
> يمكن يكسر 980 ويغلق تحت 975

 اهلا اخوي سامو
ولا يهمك نزود الاستوب شوي وانا دائما اتفائل بتوصيات الاخ العميسي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## د.الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين  والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطاهرين  كل عام وانتم بخير وأعاده الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والمسرات   الاخ وسام أسعد الله أيامك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك الله هذه الجهود الصادقة  تمنياتي للجميع الصادقه بالربح الوفير  وأن يتقبلوا مني هذه النصيحه  واضح صدق وجهد الاخ وسام  وتعاون الجميع كل حسب قدرته سيثري الموضوع ويقرب افتتاح الورشه  ارجو من يجد أن عنده الوقت أن يختار أزواج من العملات ويتابعها ويستعرضها مع  الشــــــــــــــــــارتات لتعم الفائده ونقلل من تعب الاخ وسام ليركز على الاستراتيجيه  وبلاش اكل المعلبات ... والرزق يتطلب سعيا بعد توفيق الله ولا يأتي مع الكسل  أنا لست منتقدا أحد لاسمح الله  ولكن واضح أهمية الموضوع وأن الربح فيه ملحوظ وحتى يستمر اعتقد تعاون الجميع مطلوب  هذه مساهمه بسيطه منى لكل من يسأل ..... أو سيسأل.... عن الشــــــــــــرح   أخيرا أوصي نفسي  القراءه والدراســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الالتـــــــــــــــــــــزام وعــــــــدم الطمــــــــــــــع التحكم الشديد بإدارة رأس المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والله يحفظكم وكل عام وانتم بخير                              د. الاســـــــدي   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   احبتي لااخفي عنكم انني محرج منكم ويعلم الله لوعود لم تتم في وقتها لكن ارجو المسامحة لانه يعلم الله ضروف خارجة المهم قررت انزال ما تجمع من افكار ومؤشرات تدعم نجمات السار وقد خرجت بنسبة نجاح موفقة باذن الله ستحكمون عليها با انفسكم ولازلت ابحث وبتعاونكم معي باذن الله لتحقق هذة الاستراتيجية اعلى نسبة نجاح باذن الله لانها يا اخواني ولا اخفي عليكم اجد في نفسي اغلب الاحيان بهذة النجمات اني اعرف موطئ قدم السعر او حركة السعر قبل ان تفتتح الشمعة وهذا ما لا يصدقة الكثير لكن مع نجمتنا سترون غير ذلك لكن ارجو منكم التركيز في ما اقول وفي ما ساكتب ولا اريد من احد جزاء ولاغيرة الا الدعاء بظهر الغيب لان معرفت الافتراق بين النجمات قد يكون سهل وملاحظ لكن كيف اعرف ان هذا الافتراق هو هدفي وبعض الاحيان قد يحصل افتراق ويكون هدفي محقق لكن ليس على الفريم الذي افترقت فية النجمات فمثلا افترقت النجمات في سوق صاعد على شارت اليوم ومعلوم ان النجمات تكون من تحت فرغم انة حصل افتراق لكن اجد السعر عكس ماتوقعت وخالف نجمات السار تريد تعرف ليش ارجع الفريم الاصغر منة سوف تجد ان النجمات تقاربت على شارت الاربع ساعات وهذا ما ادى الى ارتفاعة فاظع في راسي ان السعر في الاربع تقارب اذن اقوم بالشراء ولكي اتاكد من الشراء ارجع لفريم الساعة اذا حصل تقارب ايضا فتمام تطابق الفريمان فالفرصة مؤكدة ولا انسى متابعت الثلاث الساعات المتبقية قد يحصل تباعد في الساعة الاخيرة من الاربع ساعات ولاننسى ان هناك هناك تباعد على اليومي اي مؤشر هبوط وانتظر الاربع الساعات المقبلة واشوف هل تتباعد ام تتقارب اذا تباعدت اذن تطابقت مع اليومي وتاكد الهبوط على اليومي وعلى الاربع ولا انسى متابعت شارت الساعة واذا اردت المتابعة تتعمق اكثر ارجع واشوف شارت الثلاثين وهكذا اظن الشرح الاول معقد عند البعض لكن لا ركز مع الكلام وخل الشارت قدامك وحتفهم باذن الله طبعا نجمات السار باعداداتة الافتراضية  موانع دخول الاستراتيجية خذو عندكم لا ادخل في نجمت السار التي تلي شمعة ليموزين حتى يكون الافتراق  واضح بالعين كل ما فترقت النجمات اتجة السعر لهدفنا لا انصح بالدخول الا بعد ظهور 4 نجمات قبل التباعد الواضح اذا حصل مثلا افتراقين قويين وبعدهما تقارب في النجمة الثالثة اعرف ان هناك عكس لسعر في النجمة الثالثة ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انسى متابعت الفريمات الاصغر اهم شي في الاستراتيجية ياشباب متابعت الفريمات الاصغر والتوفيق بينهما ومن الموانع عندما تكون النجمات تسير في خط مستقيم وتباعد بسيط لكن انتظر لان هذة الحركة تدل على وجبة دسمة قادمة وايضا لالخول في اول نجمات الفريم سواء ظهرت من اعلى او من تحت الا بعد ظهور 3الى4 نجمات وافضل اربع وفي هذة الحالة اذهب لاقناص فرص على الفريمات الصغيرة وباهداف بسيطة وسريعة تصل 10 او 20 او 30 حسب الافتراق حتى تكتمل ظهور النجمات على الفريمات الكبيرةالمؤشرات المصاحبة لنجمات الى الان هي الاستوكاستك الترند الهابط او الصاعد للفريم لكي اعرف هل فرصتي هذة حتكسر ترند صاعد او هابط او انها قبل وستصل اليهما وترتد وايضا موفينج 14 لنفس وظيفة الترندات اي لمعرفة هدف النجمة هل سيغلق تحت الموفنج ام سيصل الية ويرتد  بالنسبة لاهداف الاستراتيجية ليست محدد لانك وعبر تباعد وتقارب النجمات سوف تحدد الاهداف بقربها او بعدها من المؤشرات او اختراقها لهم وستتابع السعر نقطة نقطة وفريم فريم باذن الله والاهم من ذلك الاستراتيجية تريد تعاون من الشباب على المنتدى باقتناص الفرص بالنسبة للفرق بين النجمات بالنقاط انة ليس محكم ومتقن فهي تختلف اهم شيئ ان يكون التباعدا والتقارب هو اول تباعد او اول تقارب من بداية ظهور نجمات ذلك الفريم والله الموفق واي استفسار انا مستعد ياشباب واعذرونر على التاخير ووالله انني لم اخفي عليكم شي مما استنتجتة من هذة النجمات  وبالتوفبق ان شاء الله

  

> باذن الله اخي سنناقش الموضوع  سيناريووووووووووووووووو خطيررررررررر احذر فية اخواني في المنتدى تفارقت النجمات  على شارت الشهري والنجمة تقول هناك طيران  لليورو غير طبيعي اليكم الشارت انا متاكد ان هناك  صعود قوي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد لكن متى نراقب

  

> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم  احبتي اعضاء منتدانا الرائع احببت ان اضع بين يديكم ما استنتجتة خلال بحثي الذي قمت بة وهو على نجوم السار وقد استنتجت ان كل مؤشرات تمشي مع السعر فمنها ما يتاخر ومنها مايتوقع وجهت السعر واكتشفت ان هناك مؤشرات قد تساعدنا فعلا في توقع وجهت الزوج وان اعلى نسبة لاقوى مؤشر قد تحقق 60%ومن هذة المؤشرات الاستوكاستك*والماكد*والمونفج14_10 ولم ارى من بداية دخولي المنتدى احد يتكلم في نجمات السار الا في استراتيجية الاخ /حاتم وقد اجبني في طريقتة لكنة استخدمها بطريقة اخرى مما جعل نسبة نجاحها تتعدى الــ 60%الى 70% تقريبا ولكن ماهو الجديد الجديد يا اخواني انني اكتشفت طريقة نسبة نجاحها 85% لن ازيد وكنت اريد كتابت 90% لانها فعلا تستحق هذة النسبة الم تفكر يوم وانت على الشارت وامامك نجوم السار لماذا تتباعد نجوم السار في مابينها بمسافات مختلفة والامر الاخر النجمة لا تتحرك شعرة واحدة من بداية افتتاح الشمعة الى اغلاقها الا في حالة واحدة فقط اذا كانت الشمعة قريبة جدا من النجمة واكلت الشمعة النجمة اي اصتدمت بها فهناك تنعكس الشمعة بعكس الاتجاة الذي كانت فية وهناك مقاسات دقيقة بين السار تختلف من شات الى اخر في الوقت فان شأء الله من اليوم ساضع بين يديكم امثلة يومية وفرص يومية لتحقق من هذة النجوم المذهلة التي تغابى عنها الكثير وارجو من الاخوة عدم التسرع في طرح الانتقادات الاذعة الابعد المتابعة ويعلم الله اني اريد ان انفع اخواني في هذا المنتدى ولو باالشئ اليسير لاحب في ان يقال ولكن حبن فيهم وفي المنتدى وكسب الدعاء من اخواني لاغير سواء نجح الموضوع او فشل فا النية والمراد اخرج شيئ ينتفع بة الجميع ولكم كل الشكر والتقديرولنا عودة  اخوكم/ وســـــام محمد حسين العمــــيسي

  

> للمتابعة  انظروا بعد تباعد نجمات السار ماالذي سيحصل

  

> مشكووووووووور للكل الاخوة الذين عطرو الصفحة بردودهم  للمتابعة

  

> ركزووووووووو يا اخواني المشاركة رقم 7 اين كان السعر وكيف افترقت نجمت السار عن سابقاتها وعند الافتراق ماذا حصل في هذا الشارت واقووول ابشرووو ا ياخوان با ستراتيجية موفقة باذن الله لكن الصبر حتى اكمل مؤشراتها ونسب التباعد والمؤشرات المصاحبة للاستراتيجية

----------


## alomisi

> فرصةحلوة ياشباب بيع اليورو فرنك السر الحالي 12958 الهدف30 نقطة 
> اذا صعد شوي راح نعزز التوفيق والى يبغى ينتظر شوي وييع من فوق شوي  
> مافي مانع بس بحظة اذا صعد بالتوفيق

    :Eh S(7): رغم ان الاستوب كان صغير ياشباب لكن الحمد لله كنت متاكد تماما من قوت الاستوب  الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 30+نقطة :Good:  خضراء كما تعودنا  اخضر في اخضر باذن الله في ورشتنا     :Eh S(7): وكل عام والجميع بخير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطاهرين  كل عام وانتم بخير وأعاده الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والمسرات   الاخ وسام أسعد الله أيامك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك الله هذه الجهود الصادقة  تمنياتي للجميع الصادقه بالربح الوفير وأن يتقبلوا مني هذه النصيحه  واضح صدق وجهد الاخ وسام وتعاون الجميع كل حسب قدرته سيثري الموضوع ويقرب افتتاح الورشه  ارجو من يجد أن عنده الوقت أن يختار أزواج من العملات ويتابعها ويستعرضها مع الشــــــــــــــــــارتات لتعم الفائده ونقلل من تعب الاخ وسام ليركز على الاستراتيجيه  وبلاش اكل المعلبات ... والرزق يتطلب سعيا بعد توفيق الله ولا يأتي مع الكسل  أنا لست منتقدا أحد لاسمح الله  ولكن واضح أهمية الموضوع وأن الربح فيه ملحوظ وحتى يستمر اعتقد تعاون الجميع مطلوب  هذه مساهمه بسيطه منى لكل من يسأل ..... أو سيسأل.... عن الشــــــــــــرح   أخيرا أوصي نفسي  القراءه والدراســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الالتـــــــــــــــــــــزام وعــــــــدم الطمــــــــــــــع التحكم الشديد بإدارة رأس المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والله يحفظكم وكل عام وانتم بخير  د. الاســـــــدي

 الله يعطيك العافية اخي وسلمت يمناك على ماخطت به على صدر صفحاتي من توضيح :Eh S(7):   وبأذن الله المذهل :Yikes3:  والجديد :Yikes3:  في الطريق الى صفحاتي القادمة باذن الله في ظل نجوم السار الرائعة بفضل تعاون ودعاء  الاخوان اكرر شكري لابن الاسدي مرة اخرى   وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

:: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ::  يسعدني ان اشارك في هذه الورشة المباركة عن نجمات السار وقد اثبتت قوتها بما لايدع مجال للشك :::  الاخ العميسي بارك الله فيك يا ريت تشوف هذا الشارت وتقولي رأيك ::::       :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## المساهم المميز

الف شكر لك اخي العميسي على هذا المجهود الكبير  
وكل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وسلامه ......

----------


## Pharm.D

حياك الله أخي أبا فارس  
الفرنك - بإذن الله - للشراء دون أدنى شك ، و كل نزول هو فرصة للتعزيز  
و الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## alomisi

> :: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ::  يسعدني ان اشارك في هذه الورشة المباركة عن نجمات السار وقد اثبتت قوتها بما لايدع مجال للشك :::  الاخ العميسي بارك الله فيك يا ريت تشوف هذا الشارت وتقولي رأيك ::::

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك ابو فارس   كلاااااااااااااام وشارت ولا احلى بس زي مانت شايف اولاا معانا نموذج هرمونيك على الاسبوعي حلووووووووو طيب منطقة ارتداد حلوة ةةةةةةةة الترند معانا الاستوكاستك ايضا بس  لاااااااازم ضروري ظهور نجمت السار للاسبوع الجديد وايظا المطابقة على نجمة السار لليوم الجديد للاسبوع  بالتوفيق اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> حياك الله أخي أبا فارس  
> الفرنك - بإذن الله - للشراء دون أدنى شك ، و كل نزول هو فرصة للتعزيز  
> و الله أعلى و أعلم

 باذن الله نحدد الفرنك في بداية الاسبوع هل هو لشراء ام لا اي او ان لهوووووو بقيت هبوط   باذن الله مشكووووووووووووور اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> الف شكر لك اخي العميسي على هذا المجهود الكبير  
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وسلامه ......

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومشكووووووووور على مرورك :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

:016:  

> رغم ان الاستوب كان صغير ياشباب لكن الحمد لله كنت متاكد تماما من قوت الاستوب  الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 30+نقطة خضراء كما تعودنا  اخضر في اخضر باذن الله في ورشتنا   وكل عام والجميع بخير

 اخوي العميسي هل تقصد اليورو فرنك !!
ترى للان ماوصل الهدف انا حاطه الهدف 12930 يعني اقل من الهدف المحدد  :016:

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي هل تقصد اليورو فرنك !!
> ترى للان ماوصل الهدف انا حاطه الهدف 12930 يعني اقل من الهدف المحدد

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخت نوووووووورة  :Eh S(7): وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يالغالية السعر على منصتي وصل الهدف على اي منصة تشتغلي السعر عندي ضرب الهدف وزيادة 4 نقاط ركزي على الشارت بالتوفيق يالغالية :Eh S(7):

----------


## aanaa

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## نوره

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخت نوووووووورة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يالغالية السعر على منصتي وصل الهدف على اي منصة تشتغلي السعر عندي ضرب الهدف وزيادة 4 نقاط ركزي على الشارت بالتوفيق يالغالية

 انا اخذته بيع ب 12957  وحطيت الهدف 12930
وحسب الصوره انه وصل لـ 12927 يعني فرق 3 نقاط عن هدفي  :Big Grin:  
يله نصيب الظاهر المنحوس  منحوس حتى لو علقوا على راسه فانوس  واضنه بيفتح على قاب آب  :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

> انا اخذته بيع ب 12957 وحطيت الهدف 12930
> وحسب الصوره انه وصل لـ 12927 يعني فرق 3 نقاط عن هدفي  
> يله نصيب الظاهر المنحوس منحوس حتى لو علقوا على راسه فانوس واضنه بيفتح على قاب آب

 انا مش معك لانو نزل لمنطقت 12924 ومبرووووووووووووووووووك ياشيخة وبعدين ركزززززززززي يانورة انتي عاملة الهدف 12930  السعر خلاص ضربها وعدها الحين هو 12927  كيف تقولي باقي 3 نقاط انتي عاملة بيع مش شراء  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نوره

> انا مش معك لانو نزل لمنطقت 12924 ومبرووووووووووووووووووك ياشيخة وبعدين ركزززززززززي يانورة انتي عاملة الهدف 12930  السعر خلاص ضربها وعدها الحين هو 12927  كيف تقولي باقي 3 نقاط انتي عاملة بيع مش شراء

 والله استاذي الكريم حاصله عندي مشكلة راح افهمك هي بعد شوي  :Frown:

----------


## alomisi

> كل عام وانتم بخير

  :Eh S(7): ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيك وانت من اهل الخير اخي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MFH1986

> طلب بسيط  
> اريد رقم الصفحة التي يوجد بها اخر شرح لنظام استرتيجيتك 
> اي بعد كل التعديلات التي قمت بالتعديل فيها 
> فقط ر قم الصفحة لا اكثر  
> وشكرا

  منتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## alomisi

> منتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر

 طيب اخي راجع المشاركة رقم 1289 وشوف اول اقتباس للاخ الاسدي من مواضيعي فية شرح   للافتراقات وكيف التنسيق فيما بين الفريمات عند الافتراق وان شاء الله تتضح الصورة والشرح واذا فية سؤال انا مستعد بالتوفيق اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخت نوووووووورة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يالغالية السعر على منصتي وصل الهدف على اي منصة تشتغلي السعر عندي ضرب الهدف وزيادة 4 نقاط ركزي على الشارت بالتوفيق يالغالية

 ایامک سعید وانشاءالله 
دائما ارباح ثم اربحاح  
اللو 12860
اخي ارجو التوضيح

----------


## alomisi

> ایامک سعید وانشاءالله 
> دائما ارباح ثم اربحاح 
> اخي ارجو التوضيح

 والله غريبة ياشباب المنصة الي عندي زي مانتو شايفين ظربت الهدف اظن هناك تاخير بالاقفال عند بساعة واحدة والله اعلم وسيضهر كل شي عند الافتتاح غريبة فعلا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخي ارجو 
ان ترفع رابط المنصه التي تعمل عليها
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> اخي ارجو 
> ان ترفع رابط المنصه التي تعمل عليها
> تحياتي

 التوصية يا اخ جلال كانت قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعي ب 4 ساعات فقط وليست قبل يومين   ركزززززززززززززز على المشاركة والشارت وانت تعرف :Eh S(7):

----------


## last season

ما شاء الله ورشه اكثر من رائعه اريد ان اكون معكم بس يا ريت تدلونى ابدأ منين ولكم كل الشكر والتحيه

----------


## جلال العراقي

انا معك اخي مستغرب جدا
ممكن ترفع المنصه 
اتهمني كثير باين انها منصه متذبذبه
عندي عقود فرنك كبير جدا
وكذلك اليورو

----------


## نوره

:Big Grin: انتم لسه تتناقشون فاليورو فرنك  كلها ساعه ونص ويبان كل شي  :Big Grin:

----------


## MFH1986

> طيب اخي راجع المشاركة رقم 1289 وشوف اول اقتباس للاخ الاسدي من مواضيعي فية شرح   للافتراقات وكيف التنسيق فيما بين الفريمات عند الافتراق وان شاء الله تتضح الصورة والشرح واذا فية سؤال انا مستعد بالتوفيق اخي

 
انا فعلا قرات هذه المشاركة و لكنك ذكرت انك تستخدم الستوكاستيك و الماكد و الموفنج و السار و مؤشرات اخرى  
اريد ان اعرف كيفية استخدامك لكل هذه المؤشرات مع بعضها

----------


## المساهم المميز

وينكم يا شباب

----------


## سامووو المملكة

اخوي العميسي 
بخصوص اليورو فرنك ما ضرب الهدف عندي مع اني مسويه قبل الهدف المحدد ب 4 نقط 
والحين عاكس 30 نقطة 
اترك العقد ولا اخرج بالخسارة الحالية

----------


## MFH1986

> فرصةحلوة ياشباب بيع اليورو فرنك السر الحالي 12958 الهدف30 نقطة 
> اذا صعد شوي راح نعزز التوفيق والى يبغى ينتظر شوي وييع من فوق شوي  
> مافي مانع بس بحظة اذا صعد بالتوفيق

 اخي الكريم ارجو منك التوضيح  
تم وضع هذه التوصية الساعة 8 و 10 دقايق بتوقيت القاهرة يوم 10/9/2010 و كما ترى في الشارت السعر لم يصل نهائيا الى 1.2927 كان اقل سعر وصل له هو 1.2946   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## ahmed mostafa

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
اخى لى استفسار على الشارت التالى  
بالرغم من تباعد النجمات الا ان السعر هبط ما تفسيرك لهذا او ما الخطاء فى هذا النموذج شاكر ومقدرا لمجهودك

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  

> اخوي العميسي 
> بخصوص اليورو فرنك ما ضرب الهدف عندي مع اني مسويه قبل الهدف المحدد ب 4 نقط 
> والحين عاكس 30 نقطة 
> اترك العقد ولا اخرج بالخسارة الحالية

   الي عاكسة عليهم يخرجووووووا منها الحين ياشباب  السعرقريب منطقة البيع

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب انا عندي هاي الصفقة جابت الهدف ونزل السعر لمنطقت 12924  وهذي صورة لمنصتي ولشمعة الي ضربت الهدف الكثير من الشباب قالو ماوصلت والله غريبة وهذا الشارت لعيونكم   احد عندة تفسير :016:

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
> اخى لى استفسار على الشارت التالى  
> بالرغم من تباعد النجمات الا ان السعر هبط ما تفسيرك لهذا او ما الخطاء فى هذا النموذج شاكر ومقدرا لمجهودك

 نفس الشارت حقك وشوف الهدف لنجمة كيف تحقق الان ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ركز وشوووووووووووووووووووف وع الممارسة ستعرف متى تتحقق هدف نجمة السار اهم شي انوووووووووووووووو يتحقق هدفها اذا كان فية هبووووووووووووووووط فاعرف ان الهدف جاي جاي والصورة التي ارفقت انضر الى الشارت هذا وكيف تحقق هدف نجمت السار لكن من الاسفل التوقيت مهم والتعزيز واعلم ان نجمت السار لاتكذب بس تحتاج ممارسة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلووووووة ياشباب باذن الله شراء الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 10280 الهدف 10330 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت نقطت 10270 الاستوب قريب وقوي باذن تابعووووووو معي الفرصة قد نغير اشياء وقد نعزز الله بالتوفيق

----------


## MFH1986

> فرصة حلووووووة ياشباب باذن الله شراء الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 10280 الهدف 10330 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت نقطت 10270 الاستوب قريب وقوي باذن الله بالتوفيق

 فرصة موفقة باذن الله  
ولكن الترند العام هابط فكيف سندخل شراء ؟؟

----------


## MFH1986

> فرصة حلووووووة ياشباب باذن الله شراء الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 10280 الهدف 10330 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت نقطت 10270 الاستوب قريب وقوي باذن الله بالتوفيق

 
اخي الكريم 
ما رايك بالنيوزيلندي دولار عندي عقود شراء عليه  
الدخول 0.7327 التارجت 0.7362 الستوب 0.7275 
منتظر ردك يا عزيزي

----------


## alomisi

الاستووووووووووووووب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8333  فرصة اقوى من الاولى باذن الله شراء الدولار ين بالتوفيق من السعر الحالي   8355 :Eh S(7):  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7):  

> اخي الكريم 
> ما رايك بالنيوزيلندي دولار عندي عقود شراء عليه  
> الدخول 0.7327 التارجت 0.7362 الستوب 0.7275 
> منتظر ردك يا عزيزي

 النيووووووووووز لندي لاتكلمني عنة الان  :Big Grin:  نقطت الحين نقطت تحديد مصير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> الاستووووووووووووووب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8333  فرصة اقوى من الاولى باذن الله شراء الدولار ين بالتوفيق من السعر الحالي   8355 بالتوفيق

 بالتوفيق ان شالله اخي الكريم 
لكن الهدف كم نقطة ؟؟

----------


## MFH1986

> النيووووووووووز لندي لاتكلمني عنة الان  نقطت الحين نقطت تحديد مصير

 هل ترى ان اغلق الالعقود لمفتوحة عليه اذن  
ربح 10 نقاط

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق ان شالله اخي الكريم 
> لكن الهدف كم نقطة ؟؟

 انا متابع معاكم خلوها وساحدد الهدف بعد انقضاء الساعة الحالية بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

هدف الدولار ين ياشباب 50 نقطة باذن الله لاتستعجلووووووووووووووو من نقطت الدخول بالتوفيق وخصوصا صفقة الدولار كندي لا تستعجلوووووووو تحتاج شوية صبر :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> هل ترى ان اغلق الالعقود لمفتوحة عليه اذن  
> ربح 10 نقاط

 اذا كنت عامل شراء فهناك امامك لصعوووووووووووووووود نقطة فولاذية 07350 يجب ان يغلق الزوج فوقها شمعة اربع ساعات لمواصلت الصعود مالم فهناك مازال اهداف سفليثة قبل الصعود وارى الخروج منة حتى يحدد مصيرة من هاي النقطة بالتوفيق اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

هلا وغلا بابووو وسااام  
تم الدخول بكل الصفقتين والله يجزاك خير

----------


## alomisi

اليورو دولارررررررررررررر للبيع ياشباب قويةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله من السعر الحالي12859   وان صعد التعزيز حلو الهدف12790 :Drive1:  :013:  :Good:

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اخي وووسااام ممكن تشوف ليه اليورو باااوند للبيع او للشراء

----------


## ahmed mostafa

> نفس الشارت حقك وشوف الهدف لنجمة كيف تحقق الان ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ركز وشوووووووووووووووووووف وع الممارسة ستعرف متى تتحقق هدف نجمة السار اهم شي انوووووووووووووووو يتحقق هدفها اذا كان فية هبووووووووووووووووط فاعرف ان الهدف جاي جاي والصورة التي ارفقت انضر الى الشارت هذا وكيف تحقق هدف نجمت السار لكن من الاسفل التوقيت مهم والتعزيز واعلم ان نجمت السار لاتكذب بس تحتاج ممارسة بالتوفيق

 رابح دائما يا ابو وسام ان شاء الله
وصدقت نجمه السار
ولكنى كيف احدد توقيتها ؟ 
او ما الخطاء فى تحديد ى لهذة النجمه؟

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وووسااام ممكن تشوف ليه اليورو باااوند للبيع او للشراء

 اليورووووووووووووو باوند للبيع يابن السليمي بس ارى انو مش الحين من فوق شوي ولو انو الان سلبي لكن تحسبا واحتراما للهرمونيك :Big Grin:

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع باذن الله

----------


## ahmed mostafa

ما رايك بالمجنون
ابو وسام
تباعد على الساعه 
هل هذة شمعه الهدف ام ننتظر

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

> الاستووووووووووووووب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8333 
> فرصة اقوى من الاولى باذن الله شراء الدولار ين بالتوفيق من السعر الحالي 8355 بالتوفيق

 تم التعزيز من 83.25   
وان شاء الله الى الاهداف    

> اليورو دولارررررررررررررر للبيع ياشباب قويةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله من السعر الحالي12859  
> وان صعد التعزيز حلو الهدف12790

 تم التعزيز من 12900 والهدف 12790

----------


## ahmed mostafa

فى انتظارك اخ وسام 
ونريد اتقان النجمات كيف ما انت بتتقنها
اعتبرنى تلميذ وسط طلابك
تفضل استاذى

----------


## alomisi

السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم شباب معلش اكلنا السوق كم نقطة وهذا نادر باذن الله وذلك بسب التحرك الغير معتاد بكن الاستوب وضع حد لهذا واتوقع بعد هذا التحرك الكبير فرص كثيرة باذن الله نتابع ياشباب واي استفسار نحن في الانتضار :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed mostafa

اريد تعليقك استاذى على هذة الفرصه متابعه لثلاث فريمات متفقين ولكن النتيجه غريبه انظر 
شارت الساعه  
شارت النصف ساعه 
شارت الربع ساعه  
انتظر تعليقك استاذى

----------


## alomisi

> فى انتظارك اخ وسام 
> ونريد اتقان النجمات كيف ما انت بتتقنها
> اعتبرنى تلميذ وسط طلابك
> تفضل استاذى

 يهداء السوق وباذن الله خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ان شاء الله موفقة بيع الاسترليني دولار
 الهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 15522

----------


## alomisi

> اريد تعليقك استاذى على هذة الفرصه متابعه لثلاث فريمات متفقين ولكن النتيجه غريبه انظر 
> شارت الساعه  
> شارت النصف ساعه 
> شارت الربع ساعه  
> انتظر تعليقك استاذى

 انتظر الى ان يصل السعر الى مقاومة قوية وشاهد الافتراق اذا صادف افتراق كبير ونقطة قوية الفرصة جيدة :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

لااقتناع بصعود اليورووووووووووو والاسترليني حتى يحدد اليورو مصيرة من النقطة 12980  على شمعت اليوموالاسترليني يحدد موقفة من النقطة 15530 على شمعت اليوم بالتوفيق

----------


## MFH1986

اريد رايك في اليورو فرنك  
عندي عقد بيع من 1.2908 و الهدف 1.2850 و الستوب 1.2975 و السعر الحالي 1.2937  
هل اتركها مفتوحة ام ماذا  
تقبل ودي وتحياتي

----------


## alomisi

السوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق موطبيعي في ها الحالة نتجنب الدخوووووووول  والخرووووووووج من السوق افضل بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اريد رايك في اليورو فرنك  
> عندي عقد بيع من 1.2908 و الهدف 1.2850 و الستوب 1.2975 و السعر الحالي 1.2937  
> هل اتركها مفتوحة ام ماذا  
> تقبل ودي وتحياتي

 افضل ان تخرج منة :Good:

----------


## alomisi

حركة اليوم ياشباب لعبة من الحيتان كبار السوق  :Big Grin:  :Noco:

----------


## ahmed mostafa

> حركة اليوم ياشباب لعبة من الحيتان كبار السوق

 صحيح اخى الحركه غير طبيعيه

----------


## قاصد الكريم

لم يقتنع احد ومن توقع الصعود على الاغلب صدفه  لاحظ *Please be advised that CFD* *Futures* *contracts, for the month of SEP 2010 will end up trading on WEDNESDAY 15/9/2010 at 12:30 am DJ SEP 10.ND SEP 10..SP SEP 10.*     *Trading for CFD* *Futures* *contracts, for the month of DEC 2010 Start today TUESDAY 14/9/2010 DJDEC10.ND DEC10.SP DEC10*  *هذا ما لم يكن بيد احد* *العقود الاجله للداو والناسداك والا اس بي المستقبليه تنتهي يوم الاربعاء مساء* **

----------


## alomisi

> اريد رايك في اليورو فرنك  
> عندي عقد بيع من 1.2908 و الهدف 1.2850 و الستوب 1.2975 و السعر الحالي 1.2937  
> هل اتركها مفتوحة ام ماذا  
> تقبل ودي وتحياتي

  

> افضل ان تخرج منة

 اذا خرجت كانت المشورة موفقة واذا كان العكس فالله يكون في العون بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> لم يقتنع احد ومن توقع الصعود على الاغلب صدفه  لاحظ *Please be advised that CFD* *Futures* *contracts, for the month of SEP 2010 will end up trading on WEDNESDAY 15/9/2010 at 12:30 am DJ SEP 10.ND SEP 10..SP SEP 10.*     *Trading for CFD* *Futures* *contracts, for the month of DEC 2010 Start today TUESDAY 14/9/2010 DJDEC10.ND DEC10.SP DEC10*  *هذا ما لم يكن بيد احد* *العقود الاجله للداو والناسداك والا اس بي المستقبليه تنتهي يوم الاربعاء مساء* **

 مشكووووووووووووور اخي قاصد الكريم  :Eh S(7):  فعلاااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي مثل هذة الضربات هي التي تمرجن الحسابات لاينفع معها تحليل فني ولاغيرة لكن الاستوب يكون هو الصديق المخلص بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

والله اعلم سنرى الان هبوط لليورو بحدود 30 نقطة الى 20 نقطة  ليست توصية في ضل هذة التحركات الكبيرة :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

وارى ان الدولار فرنك لصعود خلال الساعات القادمة بحدود 30 الى 40 نقطة السعر الحالي 09956  نتابع لتامل فقط كما سبق وذكرنا :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed mostafa

متابع معك يا غالى

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> والله اعلم سنرى الان هبوط لليورو بحدود 30 نقطة الى 20 نقطة  ليست توصية في ضل هذة التحركات الكبيرة

  الله يكون بالعون 20  نقطه؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد المهرجااااااااااااااااااااان  :Ohmy:

----------


## SahamEmarati99

أي تحديث يا أخوان بالنسبه لليورو ؟؟

----------


## MFH1986

> اذا خرجت كانت المشورة موفقة واذا كان العكس فالله يكون في العون بالتوفيق

 لم اخرج منها للاسف لاني توقعت اني يعكس السعر و يواصل الهبوط 
سوف انتظر شمعة الاربع ساعات القادمة و اغلقها ان شاء الله على الساعة 4 فجرا 
شكرا على سؤالك

----------


## alomisi

> وارى ان الدولار فرنك لصعود خلال الساعات القادمة بحدود 30 الى 40 نقطة السعر الحالي 09956  نتابع لتامل فقط كما سبق وذكرنا

   وفعلاااااااااااااااااااا اكثر من 70 نقطة ونتابع هل يتدخل البنك السويسري ونرى شمعة كشمعة الين :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

انخفاض الدولار الأمريكي قبل الإعلان عن نتيجة الانتخابات اليابانية  
الثلاثاء, 14 سبت 2010
كانت العملة الأمريكية بالقرب من أدنى مستوى لها خلال شهر كامل مقابل سلة العملات الأساسية بعد أن تعرضت لانخفاض سريع مقابل اليورو في شهرين نتيجة دعم ارتفاع معدلات الرغبة في المخاطرة بين المستثمرين للعملة الأوروبية.  
انخفض الدولار إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 9 اشر مقابل الفرنك السويسري يوم الثلاثاء، حيث ابتعد المشاركون في السوق استثماراتهم إلى العملات ذات المخاطر العالية وأعادوا أموالهم إلى العملات منخفضة العوائد مثل الين والفرنك. انخفض الدولار بنسبة 0.2% إلى مستوى 1.0050 مقابل الفرنك منذ ديسمبر العام الماضي.   *ارتفاع اليورو وسط تزايد الطلب على الأصول ذات المخاطر العالية*  
الثلاثاء, 14 سبت 2010
ارتفع اليورو خلال 10 أسابيع مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بعد أن تم منح البنوك الأوروبية المزيد من الوقت عن ما توقعه المحللون للإيفاء بالمتطلبات الجديدة الخاصة برؤوس الأموال. وزادت قوة اليورو بعد أن قالت اللجنة الأوروبية أن الاقتصاد في المنطقة قد ينمو بمقدار الضعف تقريبًا خلال بقية هذا العام، كما كان متوقع من قبل. وفقد اليورو قوته مقابل الين الياباني مسجلاً مستوى 107.42، منخفضًا من مستوى 107.63 الذي كان عليه يوم الاثنين.  
وزادت قوة اليورو بنسبة 1.6% مقابل الدولار إلى مستوى 1.2878. وارتفع في وقت مبكر بنسبة 1.7% إلى مستوى 1.2893 وهي اكبر نسبة ارتفاع لليورو في يوم واحد منذ 1 يوليو. وارتد اليورو بنسبة 12% عن أدنى مستوى له خلال 4 أعوام والذي كان قد سجله يوم 7 يونيو وحتى 6 أغسطس حيث كان تركيز المستثمرين منصب على البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية الأقل من التوقعات والبيانات الأوروبية التي تفوقت على التوقعات. ولكن لا يزال اليورو غير قادر على الحفاظ على ارتفاعاته مقابل الدولار بسبب تجدد الخوف من الوضع المالي في بعض البلاد الأوروبية مثل البرتغال وبولندا مما قد يتسبب في انخفاض اليورو.

----------


## alomisi

> أي تحديث يا أخوان بالنسبه لليورو ؟؟

   اليورو لان يحقق الايجابية الا اذا اخترق 13030  بشمعة يوم وارى ان الاجواء الاقتصادية لاتدعم ارتفاع اليورو على المدى المتوسط باالتوفيق سهام :Eh S(7):

----------


## MFH1986

> اليورو لان يحقق الايجابية الا اذا اخترق 13030  بشمعة يوم وارى ان الاجواء الاقتصادية لاتدعم ارتفاع اليورو على المدى المتوسط باالتوفيق سهام

 اخي العميسي : 
عندي سؤال بسيط ارجو ان تجاوبني عليه 
عندما تنتظر افتراق السار فانك تدخل عكس الاتجاه الحالي لان نجمات السار ترسم مع الاتجاه  
و الدخول عكس الاتجاه مخاطرة كبيرة فلماذا لاتدخل مع السار افضل ؟؟ 
تقبل ودي وتحياتي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب هل يزور اليورو نقطت 12930  نراقب وهل ستنجح الاستراتيجية الرقمية لسار نتابع 
اذا زارها فابشروووووووووووووا بخير ان شاء الله  بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed mostafa

> ياشباب هل يزور اليورو نقطت 12930  نراقب وهل ستنجح الاستراتيجية الرقمية لسار نتابع 
> اذا زارها فابشروووووووووووووا بخير ان شاء الله  بالتوفيق

 اخى ارجو ارفاق شارت للتوضيح حيث انى لا ارى تباعد النجمات على اليورو 
وهوة الذى يودى بدورة للهبوط

----------


## medoforex

الموضوع ده المفروض يبقى دوما في الامام 
يا وسام لا تكسل علينا

----------


## المساهم المميز

اين انت يا العسيمي نحن بإنتظار ابداعك .

----------


## mooh

ممكن طلب من اصحاب الموضوع
هل انجمه في اول ظهورها في اي شارت( m1,m15,h1,..) هل تفير مكانها .
أم تبقى على اول ما ظهرت,لا تتزحزح؟؟
ارجو الرد

----------


## alomisi

ياهلا بالحبايب بالاول شراء اليورو فر نك الهدف 20 نقطة الشراء من   
13180 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 13155

----------


## mooh

ممكن طلب من اصحاب الموضوع
هل انجمه في اول ظهورها في اي شارت( m1,m15,h1,..) هل تفير مكانها .
أم تبقى على اول ما ظهرت,لا تتزحزح؟؟
ارجو الرد

----------


## alomisi

> الموضوع ده المفروض يبقى دوما في الامام 
> يا وسام لا تكسل علينا

 ابشر ياشيخ انا لم اهجر الموضوع انا ابتعدت عن السوق ولا احب المتاجرة في مثل هذة الايام حتى يستقر السوق لان العية لعبت كبار بالتوفيق اخي ومشكووووووووووووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن طلب من اصحاب الموضوع
> هل انجمه في اول ظهورها في اي شارت( m1,m15,h1,..) هل تفير مكانها .
> أم تبقى على اول ما ظهرت,لا تتزحزح؟؟
> ارجو الرد

 ياهلااااااااااااااا اخي النجمة لاتتزحزح نهائيا اخي بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## mooh

مشكور يا سيد العميسي على والى الامام ان شاء الله مع اسرار الفوركس

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالحبايب بالاول شراء اليورو فر نك الهدف 20 نقطة الشراء من   
> 13180 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 13155

 ركزووووووووو ياشباب قد نعزز او نخرج مع بداية الساعة الجديدة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):  باذن الله سنعزز  والى الاهداف :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> مشكور يا سيد العميسي على والى الامام ان شاء الله مع اسرار الفوركس

 يعطيك العافية اخي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالحبايب بالاول شراء اليورو فر نك الهدف 20 نقطة الشراء من 
> 13180 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 13155

 باذن الله ياشباب قررنا الخروج من الصفقة لتاخر الزوج في ضرب الهدف ونضرن لقرب الاقفال الاسبوعي وان شاء الله ارى  ان هناك فرص قوية ستكون في بداية الافتتاح باذن الله فقد استفدنا من الحركة الكبيرة هذا الاسبوع  وهذا التحرك يدعم فرص نجمت السار بشدة ففي بداية الاسبوع الخير الكثير باذن الله نستودعكم الله  ونلتقي في اول الافتتاح بالتوفيق :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## medoforex

مستنيينك يا عميسي

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بيع الاسترالي دولار من 09445 الهدف 30 نقطة  شراء الدولار فرنك الهدف من10060 الهدف 30 نقطة الفرنك يحتاج شوية صبر واذا هبط سنعزز بالتوفيق  والاهداف جاية جاية باذن الله الفرص قوووووووووووية باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ايضا قوووووووووووووية ياشباب  وهي شراء الدولار كندي  من النقطة الحالية10290 الهدف 50 نقطة :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك الان 10035

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الاسترالي دولاااااااااااااار ياشباب الحين هو الان 09468 ياشباب ارجو عدم الدخوووووووووول بعقود كبيرة لنستطيع التعزيز اما الاهداف فابشرووووووووووووووا ان شاء الله  :Drive1:  ولا تستعجلوووووووووووووا بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بسرعة شراء الاسترليني استرالي الهدف 20 لنقطة بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة السعر الحالي 16411

----------


## medoforex

طمنتني يوم مشفت رأيك للاسترالي 
يخربيته شايفه هابج موش لاقي حد يحكمه

----------


## alomisi

> طمنتني يوم مشفت رأيك للاسترالي 
> يخربيته شايفه هابج موش لاقي حد يحكمه

 حركة الاسترالي دولار هذة والله اعلم  في نضري تعتبر  ارتفاع ظرب استوبات من المظاربين الكبار للقظاء على الاستوبات الصغيرة  :Drive1:   واعلى نقطة قد يزورها الزوج اقول قد وهي مستبعدة نوع ما هي نقطت 09540  وهي مستبعدة ونتابع اهم حاجة ناخذ منة الي عايزين وبس وبعدها يروح وين ماراح  بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

ركزووووووووووووووووووووا ياشباب لو عززنا على جميع فرصنا ماذا كانت النتيجة نتابع بس تجنبت التعزيزات على اكثر الصفقات لان بعض الشباب قد يتبادر الى ذهنة اموووووور اخرى لكن نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع ياشباب اذا وصلنا الاهداف نكتفي  ب 20 او 30 نقطة فقط  من الفرص والتعزيزات ايظا :Drive1:  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك الان 10035

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ال 20نقطة من التعزيز للفرنك ومبرووووووووووووووووووووك لمن عزز في الاسترالي من تحت  وننتضر باقي الاهداف باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## MKH

اخي العميسي ارجو ان تبدي رايك بالمجنون -- هل هو للبيع ام للشراء؟؟؟؟

----------


## medoforex

و الله يا عميسي انا لا اطمئن الا حين اجد رأيك و توصيتك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة ايضا قوووووووووووووية ياشباب وهي شراء الدولار كندي من النقطة الحالية10290 الهدف 50 نقطة

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الاهداف وكما قلنا نكتفي ب20 نقطه من الفرص والتعزيزات وصل السعر 10334  :015:   وايظا الاسترالي ممبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك بمن عزز من نقطت 09468 هبط السعر الئ 09441 بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed mostafa

مبروك اخى العميسى وطريقك اخضر دائما
ومن فضل ارفاق شارت بالفرص وشرحها حتى يسهل علينا التعلم
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب شراء الدولار كندي لهدف 10300السعر الان 10233 الاستوب10207 بالتوفيق 
وشراء الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 9890 الهدف 100_50نقطه بالتوفيق شمعه الاسبوع هذا والله اعلم ستكون شمعت همر علئ الفرنك

----------


## alomisi

شراء الباوند دولار السعر الان 15625 الهدف 25 نقطه

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب شراء الدولار كندي لهدف 10300السعر الان 10233 الاستوب10207 بالتوفيق 
> وشراء الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 9890 الهدف 100_50نقطه بالتوفيق شمعه الاسبوع هذا والله اعلم ستكون شمعت همر علئ الفرنك

 نكتفي من الكندي 30 نقطه الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك :015:

----------


## alomisi

صفقت الباوند سنحدد بعد 10 قائق مواصلت الصفقه او عكسها ركزووووووووووووووووووا ياشباب :016:

----------


## alomisi

نواصل بس الهدف 20 نقطه فقط :Drive1:  اليوروووووووو للبيع من 13400 الهدف 30 نقطه  وان صعد الئ 13425 سنعزز البيع باالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> شراء الباوند دولار السعر الان 15625 الهدف 25 نقطه

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك الئ الان 25 نقطه بالتوفيق :015:

----------


## alomisi

:013: تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك شوووووووووووووووووووووووووفو كيف كيف حيرجع :013:  الاربع الساعات الجايه قويهههههه :Drive1:   وابو وسام يقوووووووووووووووووووووووول طالع طالع  هو الان 09866

----------


## alomisi

> نواصل بس الهدف 20 نقطه فقط اليوروووووووو للبيع من 13400 الهدف 30 نقطه  وان صعد الئ 13425 سنعزز البيع باالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 شوفووووووووووووووووووو وش عمل اليوروووووووو عند 13425 واظن نكتفي بربح التعزيز ب 25 نقطه عند وصوله اليها :Asvc:

----------


## alomisi

[QUOTE=alomisi;1856572] :013: تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك شوووووووووووووووووووووووووفو كيف كيف حيرجع :013:  الاربع الساعات الجايه قويهههههه :Drive1:   وابو وسام يقوووووووووووووووووووووووول طالع طالع  هو الان 09866[/QUOTE  لا تخافوووووووووووووو الفرنك الي يريد يعزز يعزز ويحط في بطنه بطيخه صيفي السعر االان ز9858 :013:

----------


## jamal ca

*عزيزي ابو وسام  -- مجرد سؤال انت حينما تعزز هل تضاعف العقد ام لا ؟؟ 
لاني شايف الاسعار احيانا تعكس كثيرا مثل الفرنك الان -- فهل انت مصمم على الرجوع الى الهدف الاول ام تضاعف التعزيز ويكون لديك هدف جديد 
مع الشكر*

----------


## alomisi

> *عزيزي ابو وسام -- مجرد سؤال انت حينما تعزز هل تضاعف العقد ام لا ؟؟ 
> لاني شايف الاسعار احيانا تعكس كثيرا مثل الفرنك الان -- فهل انت مصمم على الرجوع الى الهدف الاول ام تضاعف التعزيز ويكون لديك هدف جديد 
> مع الشكر*

 لا اظاعف

----------


## jamal ca

*طيب -- والهدف يبقى نفسه -- ام لا --- يعني هدف الفرنك هل هو نفسه -- اي ممكن يرجع الفرنك برأيك 100 نقطة تقريبا -- خلال الاربع ساعات القادمة --- وشكرا*

----------


## alomisi

هدف اليورو صفقتنا الاوله 50نقطه للبيع

----------


## jamal ca

*كلامي عن صفقة الفرنك*

----------


## alomisi

> *كلامي عن صفقة الفرنك*

 ايوه بس الاهداف الاوله تحتاج شو يت صبر وجايه جايه  فرصه اخرئ شراء الدولار ين الهدف 20 نقطه السعر الحالي 8435 :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> هدف اليورو صفقتنا الاوله 50نقطه للبيع

 الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك 50 نقطه من صفقت التعزيز بيع  اليوروووووووووووو من نقطت 13425  ونتابع الاهداف الباقيه :015:

----------


## alomisi

هدف صفقتنا الاولئ بيع من 13400 الئ الاهداف 50 نقطه باذن الله :013:   نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب شراء الدولار كندي لهدف 10300السعر الان 10233 الاستوب10207 بالتوفيق 
> وشراء الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 9890 الهدف 100_50نقطه بالتوفيق شمعه الاسبوع هذا والله اعلم ستكون شمعت همر علئ الفرنك

 راقبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الكندي لا الشارت يتحدث :Noco:

----------


## alomisi

[QUOTE=alomisi;1856617] 

> تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك شوووووووووووووووووووووووووفو كيف كيف حيرجع الاربع الساعات الجايه قويهههههه  وابو وسام يقوووووووووووووووووووووووول طالع طالع  هو الان 09866[/QUOTE 
> [FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=6]لا تخافوووووووووووووو الفرنك الي يريد يعزز يعزز ويحط في بطنه بطيخه صيفي السعر االان ز9858[/SIZEFONT]

 شوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف الفرنك ابووسام قال حيصعد حيصعد الئ الاهداف طبعن الاهداف الاوله اما اهداف التعزيز الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووك وصلت نتابع :013:

----------


## alomisi

> هدف صفقتنا الاولئ بيع من 13400 الئ الاهداف 50 نقطه باذن الله  نتابع

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووك ال 50 نقطه الثانيه وصارووووووووووووووو من اليورو  100+خظراء اليوم :013:

----------


## alomisi

اشوفكم والدولار فرنك عند 0.9930 باذن الله وعندها يكون الخروج   نتابع :015:

----------


## alomisi

> ايوه بس الاهداف الاوله تحتاج شو يت صبر وجايه جايه  فرصه اخرئ شراء الدولار ين الهدف 20 نقطه السعر الحالي 8435

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك صفقة الدولار ين 20 نقطة :015:

----------


## alomisi

براحه علينا ياشباب الردود كثرت  :No3:  وين التفاعل ياشباب يعني ولا شاب دخل صفقة على العموم خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  من دخل معنا اليوم الف مبرووووووووووووووووك صفقة الدولار كندي 67+نقطة لمن صبر و30 +نقطة لمن خرج صفقة الباوند25+ نقطة 100+ نقطة من اليورو   30+نقطة من تعزيز الفرنك واخذنها كان التعزيز الاخير من 9858 مع البطيخ الصيفي كما في المشاركة الدولار ين20+نقطة قبل شوي   المجموع للارباح خلال 6ساعات    242 :Yikes3: + نقطة بالتوفيق :Yikes3:

----------


## المساهم المميز

> براحه علينا ياشباب الردود كثرت  وين التفاعل ياشباب يعني ولا شاب دخل صفقة على العموم خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  من دخل معنا اليوم الف مبرووووووووووووووووك صفقة الدولار كندي 67+نقطة لمن صبر و30 +نقطة لمن خرج صفقة الباوند25+ نقطة 100+ نقطة من اليورو   30+نقطة من تعزيز الفرنك واخذنها كان التعزيز الاخير من 9858 مع البطيخ الصيفي كما في المشاركة الدولار ين20+نقطة قبل شوي   المجموع للارباح خلال 6ساعات    242+ نقطة بالتوفيق

 الكل معك يا طويل العمر بس في حالة ترقب للاسعار . 
متى سوف تكون انطلاقة الفرنك دولار ؟هل سوف تتأخر ؟

----------


## alomisi

> الكل معك يا طويل العمر بس في حالة ترقب للاسعار . 
> متى سوف تكون انطلاقة الفرنك دولار ؟هل سوف تتأخر ؟

 لا لن تتاخر باذن الله80% هذا الاسبوع نجمه السار للاسبوع الي احنا فية ايجابية والى الان لم يحققها يجب ان تتحقق الايجابية القوية لنجمت السار هذا الاسبوووووووووووووووع باذن الله :Asvc:

----------


## aanaa

ماشاء الله اخي مبروووك لم ادخل التوصيات ان شاء الله الجاى معاك

----------


## alomisi

فرصة اخرى على اليورو بيع السعر الان13386 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله                     نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## jamal ca

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  لا لن تتاخر باذن الله80% هذا الاسبوع نجمه السار للاسبوع الي احنا فية ايجابية والى الان لم يحققها يجب ان تتحقق الايجابية القوية لنجمت السار هذا الاسبوووووووووووووووع باذن الله    ================
============= 
اولا مبروك الاهداف --- ثانيا ممكن شرح الاقتباس -- يعني ماذا ايجابية هذا الاسبوع -- انت الان اعتقد تحتاج الى حوالي 100 نقطة او اقل لتحقيق الهدف --- الذي ظننته في شمعة ال4 ساعات الماضية بحسب مايفهم من كلامك --- الان ترى انه ممكن تحقبق الهدف الى نهاية الاسبوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاادري ممكن توضيح*

----------


## alomisi

> *================* *=============*  *اولا مبروك الاهداف --- ثانيا ممكن شرح الاقتباس -- يعني ماذا ايجابية هذا الاسبوع -- انت الان اعتقد تحتاج الى حوالي 100 نقطة او اقل لتحقيق الهدف --- الذي ظننته في شمعة ال4 ساعات الماضية بحسب مايفهم من كلامك --- الان ترى انه ممكن تحقبق الهدف الى نهاية الاسبوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاادري ممكن توضيح*

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي قبل كل شي باين عليك دخلت في الصفقة الاولى وبس وحطيت عقد جامد وهذا من الغلط اذا انت عملت كذا لو دخلت بعقود صغيرة على كل الفرص لكنت اخذت الارباح وماهو بالسالب باذن الله سوف يرجع وتكون الارباح اكثر باذن الله باقي معنا فقط صفقت الدولار فرنك عاكسة علينا شوي بس انت ملاحض الارباح خلال ست6ساعات لكن باذن الله الفرنك راجع اما من ناحية كلمة الايجابية فزوج الدولار فرنك افترقت نجوم السار على الاسبوعي تعني الايجابية لكن السر هو متى تتحقق هذة الايجابية وهذة السرية تعتمد على بقية المؤشرات التي سبق وانا ذكرناها طيب انا لما اقول نعزز في الصفقات التي سبق اليوم وان ربحنا بها قيس عليها فرصة ايجابي الدولار على الفرنك كيف كنت اعرف ان الزوج سيعود رغم اني لم اظع استوبات لكن متاكد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا من عودت السعر وتحقيق الايجابية او السلبية التي لاحضتها على السار والمؤشرات فهمت يا اخي وافضل ان الشباب الذين يدخولون معي في الصفقات الدخول بعقود لاباس بها لاتكون صغيرة جدا ولاكبيرة جدا كي يتسنا لنا متابعت السعر والخروج منة بالاهداف المطلوبة شاهد فرصت اليورو دولار الاخيرة كم عاكسة الان لكن لابد من ال 30 نقطة التي وعدتكم بها والتعزيز من فوق يكون اروع اهم حاجة السعر يرجع لهدفنا ولايظرنا ان عكس السعر علينا بعض النقاط فهمت ياخي وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## jamal ca

*[QUOTE=alomisi;1856617] المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi  
تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك شوووووووووووووووووووووووووفو كيف كيف حيرجع الاربع الساعات الجايه قويهههههه 
وابو وسام يقوووووووووووووووووووووووول طالع طالع 
هو الان 09866[/QUOTE 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=6]لا تخافوووووووووووووو الفرنك الي يريد يعزز يعزز ويحط في بطنه بطيخه صيفي السعر االان ز9858[/  
====================
================ 
حياك الله اخي الغالي -- الحقيقة من دخل معك على الفرنك شخص يهمني امره ولست انا -- وفهلا بعقد كبير جدا -- وقد اتصل بي وقدمت له نصيحتي قبل الدخول --ولكنه صمم على رايه -- وقد فهم منك ان الصفقات قصيرة المدة -- وفي الاقتباس اعلاه مذكور انها لاربع ساعات -- المهم الان معه انا  ببيتهم لاحل لهم المشكلة خصوصا وان الامر تفاقم مع والدته وزوجته للمرة الثانية -- المرة السابقة مع توصية اليورو قبل ايام واليوم خاف من تكرر الموضوع -- المهم حظه هكذا -- يدخل الصفقات الخاسرة -- هذا كل مافي الامر ولذا احب ان استفهم منك متى تعتقد يكون الارتداد والى اي مدى تعتقد ممكن استمرار الهبوط -- لنساعد الرجل --
طبعا لااريد ان احملك اية مسؤولية فقط مساعدة الرجل -- واذا لم يكن لك فكرة واضحة فقط اخبرني لاتصرف والسلام*

----------


## alomisi

[QUOTE=jamal ca;1857040]*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi  *  

> *تعزيز شراء الدولار فرنك شوووووووووووووووووووووووووفو كيف كيف حيرجع الاربع الساعات الجايه قويهههههه*  *وابو وسام يقوووووووووووووووووووووووول طالع طالع*  *هو الان 09866[/QUOTE*  *لا تخافوووووووووووووو الفرنك الي يريد يعزز يعزز ويحط في بطنه بطيخه صيفي السعر االان ز9858[/*   *====================* *================*  *حياك الله اخي الغالي -- الحقيقة من دخل معك على الفرنك شخص يهمني امره ولست انا -- وفهلا بعقد كبير جدا -- وقد اتصل بي وقدمت له نصيحتي قبل الدخول --ولكنه صمم على رايه -- وقد فهم منك ان الصفقات قصيرة المدة -- وفي الاقتباس اعلاه مذكور انها لاربع ساعات -- المهم الان معه انا ببيتهم لاحل لهم المشكلة خصوصا وان الامر تفاقم مع والدته وزوجته للمرة الثانية -- المرة السابقة مع توصية اليورو قبل ايام واليوم خاف من تكرر الموضوع -- المهم حظه هكذا -- يدخل الصفقات الخاسرة -- هذا كل مافي الامر ولذا احب ان استفهم منك متى تعتقد يكون الارتداد والى اي مدى تعتقد ممكن استمرار الهبوط -- لنساعد الرجل --* *طبعا لااريد ان احملك اية مسؤولية فقط مساعدة الرجل -- واذا لم يكن لك فكرة واضحة فقط اخبرني لاتصرف والسلام*

 [SIZE=6][FONT=Comic Sans MS]ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي اقولها واكررها اي واحد يا اخوة لايعرف يدير راس مالة صح لن تنفع مع المؤشرات والاسترتيجيات القوية ولا اي اداة تعتبر ناجحة لن تنفع معة خصوصا اذا جتمع مع ذلك الطمع وانا اعتبرة صديق المارجن لانو ياصديقي صاحبك دخل بعقد كبير لجني ارباح كثيرة ويعلم الله كم حسابة ولا يتاثر هذا التاثير الا وحسابة صغير اما لودخل بعقد صغير والله ماكان يصير شي باذن الله لانو انا كررت اكثر من مرة انو ياشباب احنا بصفقاتنا وفي توصياتي خلي في ذهنك امر التعزيز وان الاهداف واصلة واصلة وذكرنا اكثر من مرة انو اقل تقدير 100 نقطة يستحملها حسابك او 150 نقطة لكن حصل خير اما بالنسبة للمسؤلية تعتبر مسؤلية صاحبك وادارة راس مالة بالشكل الصحيح وعدم الطمع والدخووووووووووووووووووول بعقود كبيرة مهما كان راس مالة وانا افضل ذلك والحمدلله انا لا اتقاضا من احد عند الربح وشاهد كم نقاط نربح ومتى نخرج ونخسر وستعرف توصياتي بالضبط كان ممكن صاحبك ممكن يستفسر مني وانا كنت مستعد في اي وقت للمتابعة معة واخراجة من غلطة ارتكبها بفتح عقدكبير وان شاء الله الفرنك صاعد   قبل الاقفال الاسبوعي باذن الله ومايصير الا خير وبالتوفيق

----------


## doby

> فرصة اخرى على اليورو بيع السعر الان13386 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله                     نتابع

 تم تحقق الهدف
مشكور اخى

----------


## wathik

هل يوجد فرص الان؟

----------


## Pharm.D

> هل يوجد فرص الان؟

 أخي وسام :  
شراء الفرنك قبل إغلاق يومي فوق 0.9910 ، أو للاحتياط الفني فوق المستوى 1.0000 هو محرقة للماااال  :016:  
إغلاق أمس كان سيء للزوج بكل المقاييس الفنية  
الأمل الوحيد في الزوج هو العودة لاختبار الدعم المكسور 0.9910 و عندها أو قبلها أرى إإلاق الصفقة و لو بخسارة ، و الانتظار إلى حين إغلاق الزوج فوق تلك المنطقة  
و من زاوية نظر أخرى للشارت - و لكني أراها ضعيفة - هو ارتداد الزوج من هذه المناطق (الضلع السفلي للوتد الهابط ) و العودة للضلع العلوي للوتد عند المستويات 1  
و الله تعالى أعلى و أجل و أعلم و أحكم 
أرجو ان تتقبل وجهة نظري بصدر رحب   
فالحذر الحذر من الفرنك الغدااار 
تقبل مودتي 
أخوك عبد الفتاح   :Asvc:

----------


## aanaa

مبروك اليورو اخي  العميسي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## wathik

مشكورين على صفقه اليورو وباذن الله الفرنك كمان يتظبط

----------


## alomisi

> أخي وسام :  
> شراء الفرنك قبل إغلاق يومي فوق 0.9910 ، أو للاحتياط الفني فوق المستوى 1.0000 هو محرقة للماااال  
> إغلاق أمس كان سيء للزوج بكل المقاييس الفنية  
> الأمل الوحيد في الزوج هو العودة لاختبار الدعم المكسور 0.9910 و عندها أو قبلها أرى إإلاق الصفقة و لو بخسارة ، و الانتظار إلى حين إغلاق الزوج فوق تلك المنطقة  
> و من زاوية نظر أخرى للشارت - و لكني أراها ضعيفة - هو ارتداد الزوج من هذه المناطق (الضلع السفلي للوتد الهابط ) و العودة للضلع العلوي للوتد عند المستويات 1  
> و الله تعالى أعلى و أجل و أعلم و أحكم 
> أرجو ان تتقبل وجهة نظري بصدر رحب   
> فالحذر الحذر من الفرنك الغدااار 
> تقبل مودتي 
> أخوك عبد الفتاح

 ياهلا اخي عبد الفتاح  كلام جميل ومنطقي اخي قبل كل شي مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في صفقة اليورو ليوم امس وكنت اريد وضع امر تعزيز البيع عند  13430 لكن انشغلت بامور خارجة فمبرووووووووك الارباح وبلغت ارباح الامس بالتوفيق من الله 272+نقطة :015:  ولله الحمد انا لالحين لما ادخل معا الاخوة تعزيزات الغرض منها هي بلوغ الهدف لنا من النقاط المذكورة وحسب ارشادات نجوم السار مثلا السارتشير الى ارتفاع والزوووووووووج في هبوط اوكي انا بقوم بعمل التعزيزات من نقاط سفلية بس الاهداف عند عودت الزوج والتي انا متاكد منها بحسب خبرتي في النجوم 80% الى 90% ولو تشاهد صفقات الامس كل التعزيزات والحمد لله اتت بثمارها والاهداف الاولئ قبل التعزيزات  ايظا اتت بثمارها بالنسبة للفرنك الاربع الساعات القادمة صعود باذن اللهمر منها الان بحدود الساعة شاهد الزوجقد ربما يكون هدفنا الان هو بداية صفقتنا الاولى وعندما نصل اليها قد نضع امر بالخروج والاكتفاء بارباح التعزيزات اما اذا كان التعزيز واحد قد نخرج من الصفقةلا ياخذ منا ولا ناخذ منة وان شاء الله لتفادي حصول عدم فهم ساضع موضوع لشروط الدخول معنا في توصيات  فرص واسرار واخطار نجمت السار من حيت العقود والصفقات وراس المال وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتشكر مرة اخرى اخي عبدالفتاح على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك اليورو اخي العميسي وجزاك الله خير

 يامرحبااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي aanaa مبرووووووووووووووووك الارباح وانبة الشباب بدخول بعقود صغير   وهذا التنبية ليس الاول اكرر لانو قد نحتاج لتعزيز او اثنين اذا لزم الامر فاتركو مجال لهذا المر واياكم واياكم وصديق المارجن وهو الطمع حتى ولو نسبت التوصيات قوية ياشباب ارجوكم غاية الرجاء هذا سوق ولا يعلم الغيب الاجبار السموات نحن كاي مضار ب على الشات ولكل واحد وجهت نضر والسوووووووق لايرحم احد خصوصا اصحاب العقود الدسمة والرغبات الكبير بالتوفيق اخواني والى الامام باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> مشكورين على صفقه اليورو وباذن الله الفرنك كمان يتظبط

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي مبروووووووووووك الارباح والفرنك باذن الله جاي  :Asvc:

----------


## عملات 2010

اخي الموسوي 
مبروك لكم الارباح 
ويوم بعد يوم تثبت ان نجوم السار قوية جدا لوحدها بالتحليل

----------


## wathik

هل توجد تطورات حول الفرنك

----------


## Mo3Ty

*السلام عليكم
انا عايز اتابع معاكم الورشة ولكن فى 96 صفحة بالموضوع ما شاء الله وانا تعبت من كتر ما لقيت
ولكن قريت ان صاحب الاستراتيجية حيضع المؤشرات والتحديثات بعد التجارب
فعايز اعرف دلوقتى هل في مؤشرات اركبها وما هى التحديثات بالطريقة ؟*

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الموسوي 
> مبروك لكم الارباح 
> ويوم بعد يوم تثبت ان نجوم السار قوية جدا لوحدها بالتحليل

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومشكووووووور وبالتوفيق باذن الله :Asvc:

----------


## alomisi

> هل توجد تطورات حول الفرنك

 
ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخي الفرنك مازال عاجز عن كسر نقطت 0.9800  وباذن الله  ونظرتي للفرنك هي اهداف علوية باذن الله لكن الجاي والقريب ياذن الله نقطت 09913 اذا لم يصلها اليوم باذن الله اول ايام الاسبوع القادم نتابع :Asvc:

----------


## medoram

> ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخي الفرنك مازال عاجز عن كسر نقطت 0.9800 وباذن الله ونظرتي للفرنك هي اهداف علوية باذن الله لكن الجاي والقريب ياذن الله نقطت 09913 اذا لم يصلها اليوم باذن الله اول ايام الاسبوع القادم نتابع

 بااااارك الله فيك أخي 
الفرنك هذا جنني و الله لكني اشتريت الان من الضلع السفلي للقناة و ان شاء الله أول الاهداف هي 0.9900 ثم 0.9950 ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> بااااارك الله فيك أخي 
> الفرنك هذا جنني و الله لكني اشتريت الان من الضلع السفلي للقناة و ان شاء الله أول الاهداف هي 0.9900 ثم 0.9950 ان شاء الله

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ ميدو مشكووووووووووووور وباذن الله الى الاهداف :Asvc:

----------


## Mo3Ty

*مردتش عليا يا باشا 
السلام عليكم
انا عايز اتابع معاكم الورشة ولكن فى 96 صفحة بالموضوع ما شاء الله وانا تعبت من كتر ما لقيت
ولكن قريت ان صاحب الاستراتيجية حيضع المؤشرات والتحديثات بعد التجارب
فعايز اعرف دلوقتى هل في مؤشرات اركبها وما هى التحديثات بالطريقة ؟*

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالتوفيق يا شباب

----------


## ((محمد))

بالتوفيق والى الامام

----------


## alomisi

ااقوى فرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررصة هذا السبوع وهي شراء الفرنك من اليوم من سعر 9820 الاهداف قوية وباذن الله 100 الى 200 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 9760 بالتوفيق ياشباب  اول هدف لينا على الفرنك باذن الله 09900

----------


## alomisi

وايضا فرصة على اليورو الان بيع من السعر13485 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  ايظا الباوند للبيع من النقطة 15825 الهدف 20 نقطة فقط بالتوفيق انتبهو ياشباب الزوجين الوجهه العامة صعود حيكون الشراء من تحت شوي وحلو باذن الله

----------


## medoforex

هل اشتري الفرنك الآن يا وسام

----------


## alomisi

> هل اشتري الفرنك الآن يا وسام

 نعم اخي واعمل الاستوب60 نقطة بعقد معقووووووووووووووول ياشباب لا تدخولو بعقوووووووووود كبيرة اوك بالتوفيق اخي ميدو

----------


## Mo3Ty

*ثالث مرة اكتب نفس الرد وحضرتك مبتردش عليا مشفاهم ليه؟ 
مردتش عليا يا باشا 
السلام عليكم
انا عايز اتابع معاكم الورشة ولكن فى 96 صفحة بالموضوع ما شاء الله وانا تعبت من كتر ما لقيت
ولكن قريت ان صاحب الاستراتيجية حيضع المؤشرات والتحديثات بعد التجارب
فعايز اعرف دلوقتى هل في مؤشرات اركبها وما هى التحديثات بالطريقة ؟*

----------


## medoforex

انا حسابي 10 الاف دولار قيمة العقد للصفقه الواحدة دولارين 
ما رأيك 
هل هذا جيد

----------


## digirakan

شراء الفرنك مقابل اي عملة؟

----------


## alomisi

> وايضا فرصة على اليورو الان بيع من السعر13485 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  ايظا الباوند للبيع من النقطة 15825 الهدف 20 نقطة فقط بالتوفيق انتبهو ياشباب الزوجين الوجهه العامة صعود حيكون الشراء من تحت شوي وحلو باذن الله

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا ساعة الافتتاح و 20+ نقطة :015:  على الباوند والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ايظا على صفقة البيع لليورو 30+نقطة :015:  وركزووووووووا على التنبيه ياشباب كما قلنا الوجهه صعود وفعلاا ولم الحق فرصت الشراء وهي كانت بعد اخذ ارباح البيع ونتابع الفرنك

----------


## سعود الشريف

الف مبروك وسام معى انى مادخلت بس تستاهل الشكر لانك قاعد تساعد اخوانك وراح اكون متابع معك بالدخول باذن الله على الصفقات

----------


## سعود الشريف

اخوى وسام صفقت الفرنك الان نفس السعر التوصية ادخل فيها او انتظر

----------


## alomisi

> انا حسابي 10 الاف دولار قيمة العقد للصفقه الواحدة دولارين 
> ما رأيك 
> هل هذا جيد

 تمام اخي والله يكتب مافية الخير  اختيار موفق وانصح الشباب بعدم التشتت  وتحميل المنصة صفقات كثير  بالتوفيق اخي ميدو

----------


## alomisi

> الف مبروك وسام معى انى مادخلت بس تستاهل الشكر لانك قاعد تساعد اخوانك وراح اكون متابع معك بالدخول باذن الله على الصفقات

 الله يعطيك العافية اخي شريف ومشكوووور على مرورك بالنسبة للفرنك باذن الله صاعد واقول لشباب اذا حصلت على الفرنك 30 الى 40 نقطة اخرج واذا عاد ونزل الى تحت نعاود الشراء من تحت وهكذا

----------


## alomisi

> ااقوى فرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررصة هذا السبوع وهي شراء الفرنك من اليوم من سعر 9820 الاهداف قوية وباذن الله 100 الى 200 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 9760 بالتوفيق ياشباب  اول هدف لينا على الفرنك باذن الله 09900

   باذن الله الى الاهداف :Drive1:

----------


## medoforex

هل فيه فرص اليوم يا وسام 
انا اصبحت لا ادخل الا معك

----------


## alomisi

> هل فيه فرص اليوم يا وسام 
> انا اصبحت لا ادخل الا معك

 اذا فية فرصة باذن الله تنزل على طول لاتستعجلوووووووووو ولاننسى متابعت الفرنك  وركزوووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب احذر من شراء الاسترليني هذه الايام قد تكون هاويت الاسترليني بدات رغم اني متاكد من انة سوف يهوي لكن ونتابع ماذا سيعمل الزوج عند نقطت 15720  ندع الشارت يتحدث ونتابع حديث الاسترليني ليست توصية لكن تنبيه التوصية ستلحق من بعد التاكد ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله تعزيز شراء على الفرنك الفرنك الان 9788  والي حاب ينتظر 9780   ويعزز من هناك مو مشكلة

----------


## nnhh1973

ما شاء الله مشكور على النصائح 
هل ممكن تفيدونا في اليورو متى الشاء او البيع ما هو المؤشر 
شكرا

----------


## medoforex

انا جالس انتظرك

----------


## nnhh1973

انا شريت الفرنك على 97755 جزاك الله خير ما قصرت في النصيحة اخوي 
د. ابو أنس

----------


## medoforex

انا زي ما قلتلك حسابي كبير 
و عقودي صغيرة  
موش لازم ادبله في يوم ممكن ادبله في شهر او اتنين 
عززت شراء فرنك من تحت

----------


## alomisi

> انا زي ما قلتلك حسابي كبير 
> و عقودي صغيرة  
> موش لازم ادبله في يوم ممكن ادبله في شهر او اتنين 
> عززت شراء فرنك من تحت

 ياريت كل الشباب الي بيدخلوووووووو معانا يقراووووووو كلامك ويعملوووو زيك  تسلم اخي ميدو  وهو المطلوب ركزووووو كم سيرتفع الفرنك خلال الساعات القادمة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> انا شريت الفرنك على 97755 جزاك الله خير ما قصرت في النصيحة اخوي 
> د. ابو أنس

 تمام اخي بالتوفيق  ونتابع

----------


## nnhh1973

ما في افادة على اليورو ياخوان

----------


## alomisi

بيع الهدف 20 نقطة على اليورو دولاربعناه من13545 هدف سريع 
مدت بلوغ الهدف اقصى وقت 1ساعة

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع اليورو  و 20 نقطة ثانيه باذن الله

----------


## جلال العراقي

الف الحمد الله 
دخلنا بعقود اضافيه من 9755 
اهلا وسهلا بالشكولاته

----------


## alomisi

> الف الحمد الله 
> دخلنا بعقود اضافيه من 9755 
> اهلا وسهلا بالشكولاته

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخ جلال  بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## محمد دحروج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تحققوا  اهدافكم

----------


## nnhh1973

الله يوفق الجميع 
اخوكم 
د. ابو انس

----------


## medoram

السلام عليكم 
أخي alomisi ممكن تشوف ايش تقول التجووم في الاسترالي حاليا 
شوف فريم الشهري في مقاومة عنيييييفة ان شاء الله يرتد

----------


## medoforex

وين يا وسام 
ما فيه فرص حلوة امامك

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافية اخي شريف ومشكوووور على مرورك بالنسبة للفرنك باذن الله صاعد واقول لشباب اذا حصلت على الفرنك 30 الى 40 نقطة اخرج واذا عاد ونزل الى تحت نعاود الشراء من تحت وهكذا

 اين متابعين الفرنك معنا   باذن الله لن نصل الى الهدف الاول الا وقد جنينا منه اكثر من النقاط المصلوبة في اول الصفقة بفضل التعزيزات نتابع بالتوفيق :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

الاسترالي دولار لشراء الهدف 20 نقطة ياشباب السعر الحين 0.9630 الهدف 0.9650  
والنيوز لندي ايضا لشراء السعر الحين 07309 الهدف 07329

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترالي دولار لشراء الهدف 20 نقطة ياشباب السعر الحين 0.9630 الهدف 0.9650  
> والنيوز لندي ايضا لشراء السعر الحين 07309 الهدف 07329

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  ارباح النيوز لندي 20+ نقطة خلال 15 دقيقة فقط  وايضا الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح الاسترالي 18+نقطة في نفس المدة  :015:    بالتوفيق ياشباب شوفو توقيت الشراء وضمان الاهداف ابداع واخضر وراء اخضر يانجمت السار نتابع فرص اخرى

----------


## محمد دحروج

ان شاء الله تحققوا اهدافكم

----------


## alomisi

النيوز لندي للمواصلة شراء السعر الان 07316الى 20 نقطة الهدف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله تحققوا اهدافكم

 باذن الله اخي ومشكووووووووور على مرورك :Asvc:

----------


## سعود الشريف

والله تونى فرحت لما شفناك ياخ وسام

----------


## alomisi

> والله تونى فرحت لما شفناك ياخ وسام

 ياهلا فيك اخ سعود هذا من ذوقك وطيب اصلك اخي مشكوووووووووور :Asvc:

----------


## faris22

> باذن الله اخي ومشكووووووووور على مرورك

 الحمد لله على السلامة طولت الغيبة

----------


## alomisi

> النيوز لندي للمواصلة شراء السعر الان 07316الى 20 نقطة الهدف باذن الله

 نكتفي ب 15 نقطة والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح االنيوز لندي لانو النص الساعة القادمة والله اعلم

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

99 صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..  إلى مزيد من النجاح يا رب  
اقترح يا عزيزي  alomisi أنا يكون هناك طريقة لجمع أرباح الورشة ، بحيث يكون هناك حساب لصافي النقاط المحققة نهاية كل يوم وتحسب النتائج كل شهر فهذا يعطي رؤية أوضح .. ويجعل الورشة أكبر بإذن الله ..  
أن يكون هناك برنامج ميتاتريدر إن لم بشكل ذلك عليك جهداً اضافياً .. بحيث يسهل متابعة الصفقات مباشرة عن طريق المنصة  
تحياتي لك ،،، وبالتوفيق ..........

----------


## alomisi

> النيوز لندي للمواصلة شراء السعر الان 07316الى 20 نقطة الهدف باذن الله

   نكتفي ب 15+نقطة والف :015:  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك من النيوزلندي لانو النصف ساعة القادمة سلبي

----------


## alomisi

> الحمد لله على السلامة طولت الغيبة

  ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا باالاخ فارس الله يعطيك العافية اخي انشغلت بضروف خاصة شوي ومعاكم يالحبايب باذن الله  مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## alomisi

> 99 صفحة ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. إلى مزيد من النجاح يا رب  
> اقترح يا عزيزي alomisi أنا يكون هناك طريقة لجمع أرباح الورشة ، بحيث يكون هناك حساب لصافي النقاط المحققة نهاية كل يوم وتحسب النتائج كل شهر فهذا يعطي رؤية أوضح .. ويجعل الورشة أكبر بإذن الله ..  
> أن يكون هناك برنامج ميتاتريدر إن لم بشكل ذلك عليك جهداً اضافياً .. بحيث يسهل متابعة الصفقات مباشرة عن طريق المنصة  
> تحياتي لك ،،، وبالتوفيق ..........

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيك اخي محمد وعطرتنا بقدومك اخي واقتراح جميل من شخص نبيه باذن الله اخي محمد باذن الله اتفرغ وننسق الموضوع ونقاطة باذن الله ومشكوررررررررر على مرورك اخ محمد

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي اليوم ياشباب  ب20+ نقطة من النيوز لندي وايظا 15+نقطة ايظا من النيوز لندي و18+ نقطة من الاسترالي :015: 
وان شاء الله على طووووووووووووووول صفحات الورشة اخضر في اخضر باذن الله  وغدا الى فرص اخرى بالتوفيق

----------


## ((محمد))

بالتوفيق يابطل

----------


## جلال العراقي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi  
> ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اوويدك 1000% واحلى عبارة (وانتظرة عندكل 100 تحت لشراء اكثر فاكثر) ونجوممممممممممم السار بتقول ابشر ياجلال بالتوفيق اخي تدخل البنك السويسري لن يكون سهلا باذن الله نتابع

 الف شکر على ماعطانا وله الحمد 
وشکرا لک یابطل السار 
على تشجيعك

----------


## elecom1981

_السلام عليكم....ماذا عن الين؟_

----------


## alomisi

تنبية ياشباب الفرنك عاد لاختبار الترند المكسووووووووووووووووور والله اعلم واعتقد انها مناطق شراء جيدة  السعر الان 09760  بالتوفيق وهذا الشار

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق يابطل

 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي محمد على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

> الف شکر على ماعطانا وله الحمد 
> وشکرا لک یابطل السار 
> على تشجيعك

  
ياهلاااااااااااا اخ جلال تستاهل التشجيع اخي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ياشباب    على فكرة لم اكن صاحي وقت الافتتاح وكان فية فرص حلوة زي الي شايفين على اليورو فاتت   لكن ان شاء الله نتابع والاخضر جاي باذن الله وكثير بس يحتاج قليل من الصبر والانتضار باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فية فرصه حلووووووووة على الذهب بيع السعر الان 131420 الهدف 1300 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 131600 الي حاب يدخل بعقود صغيرة بالتوفيق :Drive1:  ولا انسى اذكركم ان الذهب هذا الاسبوع هابط والله اعلم لكن يجب الحذر

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب اول اهداف الذهب ان شاء الله 130700 وبعدها سنحدد المواصلة ام الخروج باذن الله احتياطا سبحان الله               متابعين :Drive1:

----------


## medoforex

وحشتنا يعم 
دخلت معاك عالدهب و لسه معايا الفرنك

----------


## alomisi

فرصة سوينق ياشباب بيع الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 9665 الهدف 9560 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 9700  :Drive1:  الهدف الاول والمبدئي 9600 ومن ثم نقرر المواصلة او الخروج بالتوفيق

----------


## elecom1981

_اخخخخخخخ من الفرنك
و اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ من الين_

----------


## alomisi

استوب الذهب ياشباب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 131700 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سويت مان

اخي العميسي 
لاحظ شمعة الاسبوعي لليورو افتراق واضح ينبأ بنزول  
و تتوقع كم الهدف للنزول؟

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة سوينق ياشباب بيع الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 9665 الهدف 9560 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 9700  الهدف الاول والمبدئي 9600 ومن ثم نقرر المواصلة او الخروج بالتوفيق

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  لصفقت الاسترالي دولار ياشباب  +110 نقطة مبروك لكل من دخل معنا وخرجنا بالذهب وكان الوقف بسيط فالف مبروووووووووووووووووك واخضر في اخضر باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي 
> لاحظ شمعة الاسبوعي لليورو افتراق واضح ينبأ بنزول 
> و تتوقع كم الهدف للنزول؟

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ونظرة موفقة باذن الله وكلام صحيح واتوقع لليورو نقطت 13400  على المدى القريب لكن  هذة نضرة وليست توصيه بالتوفيق

----------


## medoforex

مبروك يا وسام 
كثرت الاصوات التي تطالبك بفتح حساب للمتابعه معك 
فمتى تستجيب لنا ايها الغالي 
بانتظار توصيات اليوم

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك يا وسام 
> كثرت الاصوات التي تطالبك بفتح حساب للمتابعه معك 
> فمتى تستجيب لنا ايها الغالي 
> بانتظار توصيات اليوم

 باذن الله يا اخي ويعطيك العافية ومشكوووووووور على مرورك :Ongue:

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فرصة حلوة باذن الله بيع اليورو دولار السعر الان 13795 الهدف 13750 الهدف 45 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب االاغلاق فوق 13835 شمعة اربع ساعات بالتوفيق :Asvc:  الدولار ين لشراء السعر الان8327 الهدف 8360 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 8300  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع اليورو من 13740وتعزيز شراء الين من 8303 اهداف التعزيز لكل من الصفقتين 20 نقطة بالتوفيق الاستوبات نفس الاستوبات الاولى الذي في الامشاركة السابقة

----------


## alomisi

اليورو هابط هابط هذة الساعة باذن الله

----------


## bu_mohammed

بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

والين باذن الله ركزووووووا على هذة الساعة الجديدة رغم ان الشكل العام هبوط لكن لازم مانخرج منو بفائدة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> تعزيز بيع اليورو من 13740وتعزيز شراء الين من 8303 اهداف التعزيز لكل من الصفقتين 20 نقطة بالتوفيق الاستوبات نفس الاستوبات الاولى الذي في الامشاركة السابقة

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  لمن عزز على الدولار ين وصلنا لنقطت البيع الاولة وخرجنا ب +24 نقطة من التعزيز الف مبرووووك نتابع صفقت اليورو طبعا نخرج من الين بالمرة

----------


## نوره

موفق اخوي العميسي
مبدع كعادتك

----------


## alomisi

> موفق اخوي العميسي
> مبدع كعادتك

 ياهلااااااااااااا اخت نورة مشكورة على مرورك ويعطيك العافية على فكرة ياشباب نقترب من ال +20 نقطة بتاع تعزيز اليورو ونتابع اذا اخذنا ال+20 لا نخرج من الصفقة الاولى للبيع على اليورو حتى نحقق الهدف باذن الله بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومشكور على مرورك  
ركزوو ياشباب على صفقت اليورو الخروج حيكون عند بداية الصفقة الاولى يعني لو وصل اليورو الى 13800 نخرج منه ونكون رابحين باذن الله +28 نقطة باذن الله نتابع

----------


## alomisi

الذهب للبيع ياشباب والله ا علم الهدف 133500 السعر الان 134020 الاستوب قريب جدا 134270 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

افضل الاهداف مبدئيا لذهب عند 1337  بالتوفيق ياشباب شوفوووووووووو الدقة في البيع نتابع

----------


## medoforex

انا داخل معاك دهب يا وسام

----------


## alomisi

> انا داخل معاك دهب يا وسام

 هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخ ميدو بالتوفيق اخي الى الاهداف باذن الله اهم حاجة الالتزام بالاستوبات   على بركت الله :015:

----------


## medoforex

ان شاء الله ملتزمين 
و اي فرصه قدامك اخبرنا و بارك ربي فيك

----------


## medoforex

الحمد لله  
مليش نصيب في الذهب 
تتعوض الفرص القادمه يا وسام باشا باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

نتابع معن فرصة شراء الفرنك السعر الان 9640  :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

هدف صفقت الفرنك 30 نقطة نتابع

----------


## سعود الشريف

وينك ياوسام الفرنك ذبحنى بشرنا حبيبى

----------


## alomisi

> وينك ياوسام الفرنك ذبحنى بشرنا حبيبى

 ياهلا اخ سعود ان شاء الله خير والفرنك الان عند نقطة ارتداد تاريخية باذن الله  
وننبه الشباب ان الاستوب لصفقة التي في اخر مشاركة للفرنك هي اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 9620  يتم الخروج

----------


## medoforex

الفرنك عند لو تاريخي و مكان حلو جدا  
و للي عنده استعداد يصبر شويا رح يستفيد باذن الله 
دخلت شراء بهدف 0.9660 
و يا رب ترزقنا

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> نتابع معن فرصة شراء الفرنك السعر الان 9640

 أخوي العميسي ماهو الستوب ؟

----------


## medoforex

ما رأيك يا وسام 
هل نعمل ستوب لوس الآن

----------


## سعود الشريف

والله مادرى اخوى انا راح انجن من الفرنك

----------


## ana sayed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى ممكن تدلونى على المشاركات اللى بتشرح الاستراتيجية لو سمحتم ولو فية تمب يا ريت تدلونى علية
وشكرا لكم اخوانى الكرام

----------


## ana sayed

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخوانى ممكن تدلونى على المشاركات اللى بتشرح الاستراتيجية لو سمحتم ولو فية تمب يا ريت تدلونى علية
> وشكرا لكم اخوانى الكرام

 هل من مجيب

----------


## ana sayed

> هل من مجيب

 الا  يوجد مجيب

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب للبيع ياشباب والله ا علم الهدف 133500 السعر الان 134020 الاستوب قريب جدا 134270 بالتوفيق

 وفعلا هبط الذهبط الذهب ولكن تاخر قليلا الى نهايت الاسبوع

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   احبتي عدنا بفرص قوية ومضمونة باذن الله جاهزين

----------


## alomisi

التوصية الاولى بيع اليورو دولار من 13936  الهدف 13865  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14030  التوصية الثانية بيع الاسترليني دولار من 15935 الهدف 15850 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16000  التوصية الثالثة بيع الذهب من 134800 الهدف 132600 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق136000   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> التوصية الاولى بيع اليورو دولار من 13936  الهدف 13865  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14030  التوصية الثانية بيع الاسترليني دولار من 15935 الهدف 15850 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16000  التوصية الثالثة بيع الذهب من 134800 الهدف 132600 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق136000   بالتوفيق للجميع

 ما شاء الله عليك ،،، الله يوفقك يا رب

----------


## alomisi

> ما شاء الله عليك ،،، الله يوفقك يا رب

 يعطيك العافية اخ محمد ومشكووووووووور يالغالي :Asvc:

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوة باذن الله ياشباب الاستوب بسيط والهدف ايظا حلو باذن اللهة شراء الدولاركندي من السعر الحالي 10116 الهدف 10140 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 10100  وارى الصفقة سوينق والاهداف علوية كثير لمحبي السوينق والاستوب 100 نقطة  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> التوصية الاولى بيع اليورو دولار من 13936 الهدف 13865 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14030  التوصية الثانية بيع الاسترليني دولار من 15935 الهدف 15850 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16000  التوصية الثالثة بيع الذهب من 134800 الهدف 132600 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق136000   بالتوفيق للجميع

 صفقاتنا جميعها الى الاهدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف باذن الله :015:

----------


## سعود الشريف

برافوووووووووو  عاد البطل بقوة

----------


## alomisi

> برافوووووووووو عاد البطل بقوة

 يعطيك العافية اخ سعوووووووووود وهذي صفقة جديد لعيونك شراء الدولار ين من السعر الحالي 82.06 الهدف 82.70 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 81.70 بالتوفيق

----------


## سعود الشريف

يابعد عمرى اخذتها والله كريم ومشكوووووووووور

----------


## سعود الشريف

حبيبى وسام الفرنك للحين عندى اخلية او اطلع منة مااخذة 9799

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبى وسام الفرنك للحين عندى اخلية او اطلع منة مااخذة 9799

 الفرنك الان 9655  ونجوم السار ايجاااااااااااااااااااااااااابية جدا على الاسبوع الجديد الي احنا داخلينة    لكل من يحب صفقات السوينق ايظا  بيع الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي  9855 الهدف الاول 9755 الهدف الثاني 9655 الاستوب 9955 بالتوفيق اخي سعود ولجميع الشباب

----------


## alomisi

ياخواني ارى انة كلما ارتفع اليورو او الاسترليني مقابل الدولار هذا الاسبوع ستكون هذة الارتفاعات فرص للبيع والاستوبات تكون النقاط المذكورة في استوبات اخر الصفقات للزوجين لان نجوم السار على الاسبوعي لكلا العملتين سلبي جدا بالتوفيق ساعة وراجع باذن الله

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> يعطيك العافية اخ سعوووووووووود وهذي صفقة جديد لعيونك شراء الدولار ين من السعر الحالي 82.06 الهدف 82.70 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 81.70 بالتوفيق

 هذي الوحيدة اللي الحقتها
تم الدخول على بركة الله

----------


## King.Chart

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع مشكور عليه اخوي وسام 
ياليت تتكرم و تدلني على رقم المشاركة اللي فيها مخلص الإستراتيجية لأن الصفحات ماشاء الله كثيره و يصعب قرائتها جميعا 
تقبل مروري

----------


## سعود الشريف

وينك ياوسام شوف الفرنك اليوم مرتفع عدت مرحلة الخطر

----------


## سعود الشريف

رد رجع ثانى اى اللعب دة

----------


## alomisi

> التوصية الاولى بيع اليورو دولار من 13936 الهدف 13865 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14030  التوصية الثانية بيع الاسترليني دولار من 15935 الهدف 15850 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16000  التوصية الثالثة بيع الذهب من 134800 الهدف 132600 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق136000   بالتوفيق للجميع

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اولا نقوووووووووول الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقات الامس الارباح  +71 نقطة خضراء على اليورو +85 نقطة خضراء على الاسترليني +35 نقطة خضراء على الدولار كندي +52 نقطة خضراء من  شراءالفرنك  المجموع +243  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك الان 9655 ونجوم السار ايجاااااااااااااااااااااااااابية جدا على الاسبوع الجديد الي احنا داخلينة   لكل من يحب صفقات السوينق ايظا بيع الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 9855 الهدف الاول 9755 الهدف الثاني 9655 الاستوب 9955 بالتوفيق اخي سعود ولجميع الشباب

 ويبقى معانا صفقت الذهب وهي بيع من 134800 الاستوب كما ذكرنا اغلاق يوم فوق 136000  وصفقت الدولار ين صعد قليلا ثم عاد ولا زلنا في الصفقة وهي شراء من 8206 الهدف 8270  الاستوب8170  +++++لا ننسى صفقت بيع الاسترالي من 9855 وصل السعر الى 9770  اي كانت محققة +85 نقطة لكن لم يحالف الحض بالخروج ومازلنا مصممين على اهدافنا باذن الله وووووووووووووووونتابع السوق وباقي صفقاتنا  :Drive1:  *ملاحظة اعتذر من كل اخواني الذي لم يرو رد لمشاركاتهم لاني ياشباب والله مشغول جدا غالبا ما احط التوصيات واخرج من المنتدى وبعض الاحيان تسمح ضروفي للبقاء ساعتين الى ثلاث معكم فالسموحة ياشباب ونتابع باقي الصفقات

----------


## alomisi

> وينك ياوسام شوف الفرنك اليوم مرتفع عدت مرحلة الخطر

 باذن الله الفرنك الى الاعلى وفرص شراء جيدة السعر الحالي 9611  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 9560 الهدف 9700

----------


## alomisi

> ياخواني ارى انة كلما ارتفع اليورو او الاسترليني مقابل الدولار هذا الاسبوع ستكون هذة الارتفاعات فرص للبيع والاستوبات تكون النقاط المذكورة في استوبات اخر الصفقات للزوجين لان نجوم السار على الاسبوعي لكلا العملتين سلبي جدا بالتوفيق ساعة وراجع باذن الله

 وكما ذكرنا بالامس ياشباب تماما ومن الله التوفيق صعود كل من اليورو والاسترليني يعتبر فرصة للبيع وبعد ان جنينا ارباح الامس عملت صفقة شخصية بيع اخرى عندما ارتفع الاسترليني وبعت من 15850 :015:  والحمدلله هوى الزوج والى الهدف لم اضع توصيت بيع الاسترليني لان الصفقة كانت في سوق صاعد بقوة وبالتوفيق لمتابعت صفقات جديدة

----------


## MFH1986

يا اخي العزيز  
هل تتوقع هبوط اليورو  
عندي عقد بيع 1.3892 و عقد بيع اخر من 1.3912  
هل اصبر عليهم ام اغلقهم على خسارة 
تعجبني طريقة تحليلك وما شاء الله عليك ارباحك جيدة للغاية  
تقبل ودي وتحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> يا اخي العزيز  
> هل تتوقع هبوط اليورو  
> عندي عقد بيع 1.3892 و عقد بيع اخر من 1.3912  
> هل اصبر عليهم ام اغلقهم على خسارة 
> تعجبني طريقة تحليلك وما شاء الله عليك ارباحك جيدة للغاية  
> تقبل ودي وتحياتي

 ياهلااااااااااااااااا بيك اخي ارى ان اليورو سلبي الى نهايت الاسبوع واي ارتفاع هو فرصة للبيع والاستوب هو اغلاق اليورو اربع ساعات فوق نقطت 14030 سيقودة الى 14300 وقد يزور 14400   الان ارى انها فرصة للبيع اليورو الان 13965 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14035 الهدف 13850 هدف اول وحينها نحدد بالتوفيق ياشباب  :Drive1:

----------


## eto2

طيب ممكن نظرتك للباوند وشو اقصى ارتفاع متوقع له اليوم

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ممكن نظرتك للباوند وشو اقصى ارتفاع متوقع له اليوم

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخ ايتو الياوند لازال سلبي واقصى نقطة لصعود وهي مستبعدة 15900 بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله ارى فرصة قوية جدا جدا ان شاء الله بعد 10 دقائق نجوم السار والوضع متاهب  لحركات قوية باذن الله الاهداف سريعة وقوية من 20 الى 30 نقطة على اكثر من زوج نتابع :016:  كونوا مستعدين والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

خلاصة الفرص للاربع ساعات القادمة        الدولار كندي شراء  اليورو ياباني للبيع    الاهداف والاستوبات ستلحق بعد 3 دقائق فقط

----------


## alomisi

الذهب للبيع باسرع وقت

----------


## alomisi

الاسترالي دولار للبيع

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب باذن الله ارى فرصة قوية جدا جدا ان شاء الله بعد 10 دقائق نجوم السار والوضع متاهب لحركات قوية باذن الله الاهداف سريعة وقوية من 20 الى 30 نقطة على اكثر من زوج نتابع  كونوا مستعدين والله يوفق الجميع

  :015:  :015:  :013:  :015:  :013:  :015:  شووووووووووووووفوا الدقة  وفعلااااااااااااااااااااااااا حركية قوية للزواج وطبعن ركزوووا ياشباب توصياتنا السابقة بدأت اول ثانية في افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات هناك ازواج حققت العشرين نقطة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

بالتوفيق   وفعلا طار الكندي ونزل اليورو ياباني ونزل الاسترالي دولار ونزل الذهب وتوصية اليورو الاولى في الطريق الى الاهداف :015:

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق   وفعلا طار الكندي ونزل اليورو ياباني ونزل الاسترالي دولار ونزل الذهب وتوصية اليورو الاولى في الطريق الى الاهداف

 نحسب  :015:  الاهداف من بدايت افتتاح شمعت الاربع ساعات وكما ونعدل الاهداف من 30 _50

----------


## alomisi

افضل الخرووووووووووج من اليورو ياباني مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك +30 نقطة :015:

----------


## سعود الشريف

دخلت على الكندى

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم 
اهداف الاسترالي و الكندي اذا ممكن بالارقام

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم 
> اهداف الاسترالي و الكندي اذا ممكن بالارقام

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي هدف الكندي 10050 باذن الله اخي   هدف الاسترالي0.9855 وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> دخلت على الكندى

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ سعود بالتوفيق اخي طبعن الاستوبات ياشباب حتكون اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق نقاط الدخول اظن واضح ماعدا الذهب الاستوب باذن الله 136380 اغلاق اربع ساعات فوقها ممكن نخرج بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ibo2000

الله يبارك فيك 
ان شاء الله نوصل الاهداف اليوم

----------


## سعود الشريف

تسلم وسام والله يوفقك

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب لاتخافو وتستعجلووووووووو التزموا بالاستوبات وارى تعزيز بيع الاسترالي السعر الان 9893  وايضا الكندي شراء من نفس نقطت الدخول بالتوفيق

----------


## King.Chart

> السلام عليكم
> موضوع رائع مشكور عليه اخوي وسام 
> ياليت تتكرم و تدلني على رقم المشاركة اللي فيها مخلص الإستراتيجية لأن الصفحات ماشاء الله كثيره و يصعب قرائتها جميعا 
> تقبل مروري

 اكيد الأخ و سام لم يرى استفساري و إلا لأجابني فورا 
اكرر السؤال اخي العزيز

----------


## alomisi

> اكيد الأخ و سام لم يرى استفساري و إلا لأجابني فورا 
> اكرر السؤال اخي العزيز

 ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخي اصبت التوقع لم ارى ردك بالفعل ان شاء الله اعطيك رقمها بحثت بحث سريع لم استطع اخراجها لكن نتابع صفقاتنا وباذن الله سترى صفحت الشرح على التوقيع   
الشباب الذين دخلووووووا معنا قلنا اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق نقاط الاستوب المذكورة ركزووووا على كلمت اغلاق وليس ملامسة

----------


## MFH1986

ما شاء الله عليك يا عزيزي  
توصياتك في الجون  
لكن يبقى اليورو على ماهو عليه هل سيزور 3850 ام سيخترق 4000 ؟؟

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> ياشباب لاتخافو وتستعجلووووووووو التزموا بالاستوبات وارى تعزيز بيع الاسترالي السعر الان 9893  وايضا الكندي شراء من نفس نقطت الدخول بالتوفيق

 هل لا زالت رؤية بيع الاسترالي قائمه !  
الدولار - فرنك .. الى اين عوده للقاع ام الاغلاق فوق 0.96 
مع الشكر

----------


## SENZO85

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ممكن شرح مجمع للطريقة

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

تحياتي لك يا غالي ،،، نصيحة محب احذر من بيع الاسترالي فهو متجه إلى 1.0010 والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .. وكذلك اليورو والباوند ... ورأيت كيف التصحيح كان قوياً ولم يدع مجال للبائعين لا للتعديل على 30 او 50 نقطة .. بالتوفيق دائماً لك حبيبي

----------


## alomisi

لايغركم هبوط اليورو اليوم هو على اليومي ايجابي وارها فرصة لشراء السعر الان 14018 الهدف 30 نقطة

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> تحياتي لك يا غالي ،،، نصيحة محب احذر من بيع الاسترالي فهو متجه إلى 1.0010 والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .. وكذلك اليورو والباوند ... ورأيت كيف التصحيح كان قوياً ولم يدع مجال للبائعين لا للتعديل على 30 او 50 نقطة .. بالتوفيق دائماً لك حبيبي

 وصل الاسترالي إلى 1.0001 بفارق 9 نقط فقط والله الموفق ،،

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني ايظا لشراء الهدف 16120 السعر الان 16040 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 15950  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي هدف الكندي 10050 باذن الله اخي   هدف الاسترالي0.9855 وبالتوفيق باذن الله

 وفعلا كما توقعنا لكن باذن الله سنرى حل لمسالة الاستوبات بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

> لايغركم هبوط اليورو اليوم هو على اليومي ايجابي وارها فرصة لشراء السعر الان 14018 الهدف 30 نقطة

  :015: الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك +30 نقطة على اليورو ويزيد  وعقبى للاسترليني ولا اخفي عليكم اني في الاونة الاخيرة اضفت بعض المؤشرات لكن كانت النتيجة ضرب بعض الاستوبات لكن باذن الله نستمر مع الطريقة القديمة التي كنا نحقق فيها نسبت نجاح 95% ونتابع

----------


## eto2

اخي عندي شراء يورو من مستوى 1.4050 هل سيعود اليها السعر هذه الليلة

----------


## alomisi

> اخي عندي شراء يورو من مستوى 1.4050 هل سيعود اليها السعر هذه الليلة

 باذن الله اخي احنا مع الترند العام

----------


## faris22

والله زعلنا عليك يا اخ وسام كم يوم وانت مطنشنا  :Frown:

----------


## سعود الشريف

وينك وسام عسى المانع خير

----------


## alomisi

> وينك وسام عسى المانع خير

 خير ان شاء الله اخ سعود شويت ضروووووف خاصة ويعطيكم العافية انت والاخ فارس ان شاء الله بنواصل باذن الله  
على فكرة ياشباب اليورو على الاربع ساعات عامل نموذج راس وكتفين كما في الصورة والاسهم وهو الان في اختراق خط الرقبة نتابع ننتضر14200 باذن الله وارى انة اخترقها ثم عاد للاختبار وهاهو الان يواصل الصعود بالتوفيق السعر الان14020

----------


## alomisi

مايزال اللاسترليني يستهدف منطقت 15705 الساعات القادمة باذن الله بيع من السعر 15730 الهدف 15710 الاستوب 15750

----------


## ALAIN99

للاسف ضربالاستوب وشكلة عكس الاتجاه  شو رايك

----------


## alomisi

اليورو اايجابي على نجمت السار للاسبوعي اي انة كلما نزل هو هدف لشراء والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> للاسف ضربالاستوب وشكلة عكس الاتجاه شو رايك

 انا لسى في الصفقة وبدون استوب ومستني الهدف

----------


## جلال العراقي

> اليورو اايجابي على نجمت السار للاسبوعي اي انة كلما نزل هو هدف لشراء والله اعلم الملف المرفق 249928

 معك حق الیورو والباوند شراء

----------


## ALAIN99

الله يوفقك ان شاء الله وتربح منها

----------


## alomisi

> انا لسى في الصفقة وبدون استوب ومستني الهدف

 رغم ان لي موضوع على الاسترليني وزيارت 1.6400 كوجههة عامة وترند عام صعود لكن الارتدادات تحصل واخذ منها كم نقطة واخرج واذا عكس السعر انا معا صفقاتي الرئيسية والترند العام للاسبوعي والشهري بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اليورو الى فوووووووووووووق باذن الله اشوفكم على خير السعر الان 13990

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك الان 9655 ونجوم السار ايجاااااااااااااااااااااااااابية جدا على الاسبوع الجديد الي احنا داخلينة   لكل من يحب صفقات السوينق ايظا بيع الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 9855 الهدف الاول 9755 الهدف الثاني 9655 الاستوب 9955 بالتوفيق اخي سعود ولجميع الشباب

 نضر اتنا كانت موفقة  والسوينقات كانت الى اهدافها وقد ضربت الثلاثة الاهداف وقد كنت اضع لكم الاستوبات وانا عند الصفقات الناجحة اتجنب الاستوبات  وافضل التعزيز والدخول بعقود صغيرة كما في اكثر صفقاتنا سابقا

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو اايجابي على نجمت السار للاسبوعي اي انة كلما نزل هو هدف لشراء والله اعلم الملف المرفق 249928

 مازلنا على وجهت النضر الايجابية واي هبوط هو فرصة لشراء واقصى نقطة قد يصلها الزوج هبوطا وهي مستبعدة 80% نقطت 13460 واذا فرضنا نزول الزوج اليها في فرصة لشراء والله الموفق واهداف اليورو شمالا كبيررررررررة باذن الله ولا نذكر الارقام تفاديا للانتقادات لانني ارى النظرة للاغلبية هبوط ونتابع اليورو الان 13835

----------


## شاكر20100

مشكور اخ العميسى

----------


## جلال العراقي

> مازلنا على وجهت النضر الايجابية واي هبوط هو فرصة لشراء واقصى نقطة قد يصلها الزوج هبوطا وهي مستبعدة 80% نقطت 13460 واذا فرضنا نزول الزوج اليها في فرصة لشراء والله الموفق واهداف اليورو شمالا كبيررررررررة باذن الله ولا نذكر الارقام تفاديا للانتقادات لانني ارى النظرة للاغلبية هبوط ونتابع اليورو الان 13835

 حياك يابطل السار 
انتظرك مزيد من العطاء 
تحياتي

----------


## جلال العراقي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi 
ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اوويدك 1000% واحلى عبارة (وانتظرة عندكل 100 تحت لشراء اكثر فاكثر) ونجوممممممممممم السار بتقول ابشر ياجلال بالتوفيق اخي تدخل البنك السويسري لن يكون سهلا باذن الله نتابع  

> اهلا ببطل السار     اخي نصحيه لله
> البنك يتدخل كلها العاب في العاب
> البنك يده مع يد الكبار المضاربين اين مايريدون يسحبون السعر 
> يعملون بلا تردد وعندما يجمعون كل الارباح بضرب استوبات الصغار
> ترى السعر يرجع لفوق وبقوة شديدة ( عندها يقولون البنك تتدخل )
> نحن معهم اين مايذهبون بالسعر عاملين حسابنا بأذن الله تعالى القوي الشديد المعطي الرزاق 
> بس شويه صبر وقوة قلب مع شراء ثم شراء مضاعف ثم شراء رباعي ثم شراء ثماني حتى
> حتى يستجيبوا لنا .
> تحياتي لك اخي وحبيبي الغالي

  

> حبیت اقدم شكري واحترامي للاخ العميسي البطل وصاحب الذكاء العالي 
> بمناسبة صعود الدولار مقابل الفرنك  التي اعاده علينا بالفرح والسرور والخلاص من الضغط النفسي
> والعصبي بسبب كثرة العقود والمضاعفات الثقلية والتي اوصل بالمارجن لارقام عالية جدا جدا  لو فضل الله تعالى علينا
> ومحبت الاخوان امثال الاخ العميسي والاخ ابو محمد الغالي والكثير الذين ساهموا بكل ايجابية واصرار 
> وفي الختام مبروك للجميع الارباح وشكر جزيل يااخي وحبيبي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi  ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك اوويدك 1000% واحلى عبارة (وانتظرة عندكل 100 تحت لشراء اكثر فاكثر) ونجوممممممممممم السار بتقول ابشر ياجلال بالتوفيق اخي تدخل البنك السويسري لن يكون سهلا باذن الله نتابع

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال :Asvc:  ويعطيك العافية اخي   واهم شي ياشباب عند دخول صفقة معنا او من وجهت نضرك انت شخصيا ان تستمر فيها بعد التاكد منها وافضل ان تكون صفقة اوصفقتين وبالكثير 3 وان يكون المارجن بعيد جدا منك اي تدخل بعقود صغيرة حيث تتيح فرصة للانعكاس  حتى لاتصل الى المارجن واعلم جيدا ان الشارت في تنفس لة شهيق ولة زفير فلا يلعب عليك العامل النفسي بالخروج في وقت مبكر وبخسارة اهم شي تاكد من الاخبار وحلل جيدا واعتمد على مؤشر وتوكل على الله  شاهدوا اليورو اليوم اين هو وكيف هبط لكن والله اعلم الى نهايت الاسبوع هناك عودة قوية فبالامكان شراء اليورو بعقد صغير واذا هبط قليلا نعزز بعقد صغير ايظا وباذن الله الارتفاع آت هذا الاسبوع بالنسبة لي معي سوينق بهدف 14600 على المدى المتوسط وبعقد صغير ولاتنسو ان الترند الشهري صعووووووووووووود سعر اليورو الان13765 باذن الله ساشتري من 13685 ونتابع بالتوفيق للجميع معي لكم مفاجاة في بداية اول يوم في الشهر الجديد وصفقات بضمان98% باذن الله كما فعلنا سابقا في صفقت اليورو فرنك وظربنا 300 نقطة خلال 3 الى 4ايام باذن الله وبالتوفيق للجميع واكرر شكري للاخ جلال واهنئه على فهمة الطريقة لسار بشكل ممتاز  ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

اليورو الان على النصف ساعة الجديد معة قليل من الهبووووط راقبو السعر الان 13780 وراقبو كيف سيرتفع في بدايت الساعة الجايةا وقبلها بقليل لانة عند نقطة قوية باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو الان على النصف ساعة الجديد معة قليل من الهبووووط راقبو السعر الان 13780 وراقبو كيف سيرتفع في بدايت الساعة الجايةا وقبلها بقليل لانة عند نقطة قوية باذن الله

 اضنة وقت شراء والهدف 20 نقطة مبدائيا السعر الان 13781

----------


## سعود الشريف

اهلا اخى وسام وين الغيبة

----------


## alomisi

ارى اليورو سلبي هذة الساعة ايظن اذا صعد قليلا نكتفي باي نقاط ونخرج

----------


## alomisi

> اهلا اخى وسام وين الغيبة

 ياهلا اخ سعووووووود يعطيك العافية اخي ومشكور على مرورك بالنسبة للغيبة ضروووووف اخ سعود وعدت والحمدلله 
وبالتوفيق لكم اخي ومتابع معاكم

----------


## alomisi

> ارى اليورو سلبي هذة الساعة ايظن اذا صعد قليلا نكتفي باي نقاط ونخرج

 وفعلا صعد انا خرجت عند 13795 ب 10نقاط وشاهدوا السلبية الان
 لكن ليست توصيت بيع نتابع فقط

----------


## alomisi

> وفعلا صعد انا خرجت عند 13795 ب 10نقاط وشاهدوا السلبية الان
> لكن ليست توصيت بيع نتابع فقط

 هل حصلت السلبية فعلااااااااا حصلت السعر الان هبط من 13795 الان 13777 
نتابع مارئيكم في النصف ساعة القادمة بعد 9 دقائق حينها نحدد

----------


## سعود الشريف

الذهب مارايك فية عند هذا السعر 1323

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب مارايك فية عند هذا السعر 1323

 النصف ساعة القادمة الى 132500 باذن الله هو الان 132200 بعد 6 دقائق نحدد نعم ل 132500 ام لا

----------


## سعود الشريف

مشكور اخى وسام على سرعة الرد

----------


## alomisi

الذهب الى 132400 باذن الله اليورو مازال سلبي

----------


## سعود الشريف

مرة 6 دقائق شرايك وسام

----------


## alomisi

> مرة 6 دقائق شرايك وسام

 اغلاق الاربع افضل اخ سعود  وباذن الله الى فوق 132500 بس تغلق الاربع ساعات ونا ادية لك خطوة خطوة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب الى 132400 باذن الله اليورو مازال سلبي

  
فعلااااا صعد الزوج في النصف ساعة الاخيرة الى 12390 بفارق نقطة عن التوقع وسقط اليورو كما  ذكرنا بداية النصف ساعة هذة وخطوة خطوة نعرف الاتجاة

----------


## ScOrPiOnE

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي هل هناك ملخص للاستراتيجية
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب ارى اقصى صعود لذهب هي نقطت 132400 وقد يصل 132550وبشكل عام سلبي والاسترليني ايضا سلبي والله اعلم سيكون هناك في البداية صعود بسيط ومن ثم نزوووووول  اليورو صعود قليل جدا ومن ثم هبوووط كل هذا على مدار الاربع الساعات القادمة تطغى السلبية على هذة الازواج والصعود بسيط جدا هذا والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

قد ياتي هناك صعود في الساعتين الاخيرتين لاباس بة لزوج اليورو والذهب والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب ارى اقصى صعود لذهب هي نقطت 132400 وقد يصل 132550وبشكل عام سلبي والاسترليني ايضا سلبي والله اعلم سيكون هناك في البداية صعود بسيط ومن ثم نزوووووول  اليورو صعود قليل جدا ومن ثم هبوووط كل هذا على مدار الاربع الساعات القادمة تطغى السلبية على هذة الازواج والصعود بسيط جدا هذا والله اعلم

 وفعلااااااااااااااااااااااا جائت السلبية   :015: كان الذهب بدايت الاربع ساعات 132270   وكان اليورو 13770   وكان الاسترليني 15757

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لي انا اعتبر هبوط اليورو هذا والاسترليني هو فرص لشراء كما سبق من يومين وذكرت واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت13400 واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 15500  والاهداف  1000 نقطة :Yikes3:  لكل زوج سوينق قريب واشوفكم على خير ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

وفعلا تحققت نضرتنا باالامس في اخر اربع ساعات بالحرف الواحد  وها هي الان تتحقق نضرتنا العامة التي كتبنا فيها ان اي هبوط في اليورو يعتبر فرصة لشراء كما في الصفحات القليلة الماضية وكل التوفيق من الله عز وجل ونتابع

----------


## جلال العراقي

> بالنسبة لي انا اعتبر هبوط اليورو هذا والاسترليني هو فرص لشراء كما سبق من يومين وذكرت واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت13400 واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 15500  والاهداف  1000 نقطة لكل زوج سوينق قريب واشوفكم على خير ياشباب

  
نعم اخی 
اعتقد الهبوط بلامس وخصوصا الذهب والاسترالي والباوند
كانت مناطق ممتازة للشراء وداعمة للصعود لمستويات كبيرة
وجهة نظر والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال ويعطيك العافية اخي   واهم شي ياشباب عند دخول صفقة معنا او من وجهت نضرك انت شخصيا ان تستمر فيها بعد التاكد منها وافضل ان تكون صفقة اوصفقتين وبالكثير 3 وان يكون المارجن بعيد جدا منك اي تدخل بعقود صغيرة حيث تتيح فرصة للانعكاس  حتى لاتصل الى المارجن واعلم جيدا ان الشارت في تنفس لة شهيق ولة زفير فلا يلعب عليك العامل النفسي بالخروج في وقت مبكر وبخسارة اهم شي تاكد من الاخبار وحلل جيدا واعتمد على مؤشر وتوكل على الله  شاهدوا اليورو اليوم اين هو وكيف هبط لكن والله اعلم الى نهايت الاسبوع هناك عودة قوية فبالامكان شراء اليورو بعقد صغير واذا هبط قليلا نعزز بعقد صغير ايظا وباذن الله الارتفاع آت هذا الاسبوع بالنسبة لي معي سوينق بهدف 14600 على المدى المتوسط وبعقد صغير ولاتنسو ان الترند الشهري صعووووووووووووود سعر اليورو الان13765 باذن الله ساشتري من 13685 ونتابع بالتوفيق للجميع معي لكم مفاجاة في بداية اول يوم في الشهر الجديد وصفقات بضمان98% باذن الله كما فعلنا سابقا في صفقت اليورو فرنك وظربنا 300 نقطة خلال 3 الى 4ايام باذن الله وبالتوفيق للجميع واكرر شكري للاخ جلال واهنئه على فهمة الطريقة لسار بشكل ممتاز  ونتابع

   اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  هذا ماكان ابو وسام ينتظر الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن اشترى اليورو والاسترليني من تحت   نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> نعم اخی 
> اعتقد الهبوط بلامس وخصوصا الذهب والاسترالي والباوند
> كانت مناطق ممتازة للشراء وداعمة للصعود لمستويات كبيرة
> وجهة نظر والله اعلم

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااافيك اخ جلال نورتنا ياشيخ يعطيك العافية اخي بس انا مستغرب من الشباب على المنتدى ماسحين يداتهم من اليورو والاسترليني ليه رغم ان موجات اليوت لتحليلي بتقول احنا الحين في الموجة الرابعة التصحيحية لليورو وفي نهايت الموجة b التصحيحية للاسترليني وحنركب الان على اليورو باذن الله الموجة الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامسة ومادراك ما الخامسة وعلى الاسترليني الموجة c والى الاعلى والله اعلم رغم اني مازلت اترقب 13460 لليورو لكني استبعدها في الوقت الحالي ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو اايجابي على نجمت السار للاسبوعي اي انة كلما نزل هو هدف لشراء والله اعلم الملف المرفق 249928

 هذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهو تحليلي في اول ايام الاسبوع توفيق من الله ولله الحمد  وذكرت انة اذا نزل هو هدف لشرااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب ارى على السار وباقي تحليلي ان اليورو مواصل الصعود وان كان هناك تصحيح هبوطي فهو بسيط على مدار الاربع الساعات القادمة الاسترليني والله اعلم تصحيحة سيكون لاباس بة يعني هناك هبوط قد ياتي الهبوط من نقطت 15952 وقد ياتي الان لكن هبوطة يعني فرصة لشراء والله تعالى اعلم الاسترليني الان 15918 والظن الكبير ان التصحيح سيكون النصف ساعة او الساعة هذة التي نحن فيها نتابع 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ScOrPiOnE

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخي هل هناك ملخص للاستراتيجية
> بارك الله فيك

  اخي *alomisi ما رديت عليا 
منتظر ردك 
بالتوفيق *

----------


## alomisi

> اخي *alomisi ما رديت عليا 
> منتظر ردك 
> بالتوفيق *

 يااخي هناك مشاركتين او ثلاث على الصفحات تشرح استراتيجيتنا لنجمت السار ابحث وستجدها ان شاء الله لانو من الصعب نعيد الشرح تقريبا للمرة الرابعة واذا ماحصلتها اخي بلغني وان ابحث عنها واعطيك رقمها بس مو اليوم بالتوفيق اخي والسموحة الوقت ضيق معاي والا كنت بحثتلك عنها الان

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب ارى على السار وباقي تحليلي ان اليورو مواصل الصعود وان كان هناك تصحيح هبوطي فهو بسيط على مدار الاربع الساعات القادمة الاسترليني والله اعلم تصحيحة سيكون لاباس بة يعني هناك هبوط قد ياتي الهبوط من نقطت 15952 وقد ياتي الان لكن هبوطة يعني فرصة لشراء والله تعالى اعلم الاسترليني الان 15918 والظن الكبير ان التصحيح سيكون النصف ساعة او الساعة هذة التي نحن فيها نتابع 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  
الحمدلله وكما توقعنا بالضبط اخواني ومبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في نضرتنا ليوم امس الحمدلله على اليورو+100 نقطة الاسترليني+ 90 نقطة الى قبل قليل  
فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك وباذن الله صفقات السوينق تتحقق على اليورو والاسترليني بالتوفيق

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااافيك اخ جلال نورتنا ياشيخ يعطيك العافية اخي بس انا مستغرب من الشباب على المنتدى ماسحين يداتهم من اليورو والاسترليني ليه رغم ان موجات اليوت لتحليلي بتقول احنا الحين في الموجة الرابعة التصحيحية لليورو وفي نهايت الموجة b التصحيحية للاسترليني وحنركب الان على اليورو باذن الله الموجة الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامسة ومادراك ما الخامسة وعلى الاسترليني الموجة c والى الاعلى والله اعلم رغم اني مازلت اترقب 13460 لليورو لكني استبعدها في الوقت الحالي ونتابع

 اهلا یاغالی
البوند واخيرا سجل 16016

----------


## alomisi

> اهلا یاغالی
> البوند واخيرا سجل 16016

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ جلال  الحمدلله ورغم بان 80% كان يقول هبوط هاهو اليورو والباوند يؤيد نضرتنا فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا صفقات قصيرة الامد وسوينق ومازالت الارباح تتراكم على السوينق  والحمدلله كان ركوبنا لموجت اليورو موفقة وهي الموجة الخامسة باذن الله وايظا موجت الؤ للباوند موفقة   وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

والان اضنها اربع ساعات سلبية على الاسترليني ولكن اظنها فرصة لشراء من تحت اذا وصل الزوج 15952 اما اليورو فهي ايجابية باذن الله وسعر اليورو الان 13913 ونتابع ومن الله التوفيق  على فكرة لاانصح بالبيع الان على الاسترليني واويد الشراء من النقطة المذكورة 15952

----------


## alomisi

قد يقوووووووووول البعض ماذا يدعم نضرتك اقول عدت مؤشرات لكني ساوضح اهم تحليل معي وهو موجات اليوت وباقي المؤشرات تذكرووووووووو هذا الشارت جيدا ونتابع ومن الله التوفيق

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ جلال  الحمدلله ورغم بان 80% كان يقول هبوط هاهو اليورو والباوند يؤيد نضرتنا فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا صفقات قصيرة الامد وسوينق ومازالت الارباح تتراكم على السوينق  والحمدلله كان ركوبنا لموجت اليورو موفقة وهي الموجة الخامسة باذن الله وايظا موجت الؤ للباوند موفقة   وبالتوفيق للجميع

 نعم الحمد الله 
يابطل السار

----------


## alomisi

> نعم الحمد الله 
> يابطل السار

 ياهلا اااااااااا بالاخ جلال اريدك في اول دقيقة على افتتاح السوق هناك مفاجاة  :Yikes3: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ جلال الحمدلله ورغم بان 80% كان يقول هبوط هاهو اليورو والباوند يؤيد نضرتنا فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا صفقات قصيرة الامد وسوينق ومازالت الارباح تتراكم على السوينق والحمدلله كان ركوبنا لموجت اليورو موفقة وهي الموجة الخامسة باذن الله وايظا موجت الؤ للباوند موفقة   وبالتوفيق للجميع

 مازلنا نقول صعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود على الاسترليني هو الان 16040 واليورو 13898 هدف اليورو14620 هدف الاسترليني16630 ونكرر لشباب المركزين معي اي هبوط للاسترليني هو فرصة لشراء واي هبوط لليورو هو فرصة لشراء ايظا الاستوب للاسترليني اغلاق يوم تحت 15720 يتم الخروج وانا استبعدها جدا والاسترليني على فكرة يعتبر هذة الفترة اقوى لصعود من اليورو اليورو قد يصحح تصحيح كبير يصل الى 13650 لكني اعتبرها فرصة ذهبية لشراء وانا استبعدها نوعا ما لكن اي تصحيح لليورو من الان باكثر من 100 نقطة فرصة لشراء مع اخذ عين الاعتبار للاحتمالات الاخرى عند نقطت 13650 هذة التوصية لعشاق السوينقات نحن والحمدلله ماخذينة من تحت ونتابع ياشباب ادخل بصفقات صغيرة ودع مجالن لسوق ليتنفس ومجال في حسابك كي لايزورك المارجن في منتصف الطريق بالتوفيق للجميع وباذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

وننبه ان ان الاسترليني واليورو الان في مجال التصحيح على الاربع ساعات وايضا على اليومي وقد تاخذون من التصحيح اهداف لكن بحذر من 50 الى 100 نقطة وقد تصل الى 150 نقطة على اليورو بالذات ونظع في تركيزنا الوجهه العامة على صعوووووووود وبالتوفيق

----------


## جلال العراقي

حياك يابطل السار

----------


## alomisi

> حياك يابطل السار

 ياهلا فيك اخ جلال ومشكووووووووور وياريت تناديني ابو وسام :Wink Smile:  ههههه ويعطيك الف عافية اخ جلال  بالتوفيق

----------


## aboziad

اخى ابو وسام انا معجب جدا باستراتيجية السار مع العلم انى لازلت مبتدا من اسبوعين ولكن قرات كل المشاركات فى استراتيجيتك واحاول ان افهمها هل تعنى الصورة التاليه الدخول على النيوزيلندى بيع على فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلا فيك اخ جلال ومشكووووووووور وياريت تناديني ابو وسام ههههه ويعطيك الف عافية اخ جلال  بالتوفيق

 ابو وسام 
ساراتك ماذا تقول عن الذهب والفرنك
انتظرك يابطل السار هههههه
ياابو وسام ياغالي
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> مازلنا نقول صعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود على الاسترليني هو الان 16040 واليورو 13898 هدف اليورو14620 هدف الاسترليني16630 ونكرر لشباب المركزين معي اي هبوط للاسترليني هو فرصة لشراء واي هبوط لليورو هو فرصة لشراء ايظا الاستوب للاسترليني اغلاق يوم تحت 15720 يتم الخروج وانا استبعدها جدا والاسترليني على فكرة يعتبر هذة الفترة اقوى لصعود من اليورو اليورو قد يصحح تصحيح كبير يصل الى 13650 لكني اعتبرها فرصة ذهبية لشراء وانا استبعدها نوعا ما لكن اي تصحيح لليورو من الان باكثر من 100 نقطة فرصة لشراء مع اخذ عين الاعتبار للاحتمالات الاخرى عند نقطت 13650 هذة التوصية لعشاق السوينقات نحن والحمدلله ماخذينة من تحت ونتابع ياشباب ادخل بصفقات صغيرة ودع مجالن لسوق ليتنفس ومجال في حسابك كي لايزورك المارجن في منتصف الطريق بالتوفيق للجميع وباذن الله الى الاهداف

 قبل كل شي الف مبرووووووووووووووووك على ارباح اليوم والشراء ليلة الامس من النقطة المذكورة لليورو ومازال ابو وسام يرى الصعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود للاسترليني واليورو واي هبوط هو فرصة لشراء

----------


## alomisi

> ابو وسام 
> ساراتك ماذا تقول عن الذهب والفرنك
> انتظرك يابطل السار هههههه
> ياابو وسام ياغالي
> تحياتي

 احذروووووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك لايغركم كسرالترند  لم يدخل حيز الايجابية بعد اذا دخل سنذكرها يا اخ جلال

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لمشترين اليورووووووووووووووو اقوووووووووووول الف مبروك مقدما  وقريبا 14250  باذن الله ونكرر ونقول اي هبوط هو فرصة للشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني كما سبق ونوهنا ان قوي شوي وشاهدوا استقرارة فوق منطقت 15952 كما سبق وحددناها

----------


## mooh

ممكن طلب يا صديقي ؟
هل اليورو دولار ممكن يعود للنقطه1.988 
انا بايع من هذه النقطه

----------


## Mohannad Salman

بالنسبة لمشترين اليورووووووووووووووو اقوووووووووووول الف مبروك مقدما  وقريبا 14250  باذن الله ونكرر ونقول اي هبوط هو فرصة للشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني كما سبق ونوهنا ان قوي شوي وشاهدوا استقرارة فوق منطقت 15952 كما سبق وحددناها   آخي الكريم بالنسبه لليورو والآسترليني ما سبب تآكيدك القوي بالصعود هل هو 100 ٪ في ظل اغلب التوقعات بعوده الدولار

----------


## alomisi

> وننبه ان ان الاسترليني واليورو الان في مجال التصحيح على الاربع ساعات وايضا على اليومي وقد تاخذون من التصحيح اهداف لكن بحذر من 50 الى 100 نقطة وقد تصل الى 150 نقطة على اليورو بالذات ونظع في تركيزنا الوجهه العامة على صعوووووووود وبالتوفيق

 وكانت هذه توصيت الامس الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا وفعل نزل اليورو  تقريبا 100 نقطة نتابع   وباذن الله اخضر في اخضر

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن طلب يا صديقي ؟
> هل اليورو دولار ممكن يعود للنقطه1.988 
> انا بايع من هذه النقطه

 لا استبعدها على المدى البعيد اخي اليورو على المدى البعيد اقووووووووول وافضل ان تخرج باالارباح اخي  بالتوفيق لان اليورو الان بداء الدخول في حيز الايجابية بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بالنسبة لمشترين اليورووووووووووووووو اقوووووووووووول الف مبروك مقدما وقريبا 14250 باذن الله ونكرر ونقول اي هبوط هو فرصة للشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني كما سبق ونوهنا ان قوي شوي وشاهدوا استقرارة فوق منطقت 15952 كما سبق وحددناها   آخي الكريم بالنسبه لليورو والآسترليني ما سبب تآكيدك القوي بالصعود هل هو 100 ٪ في ظل اغلب التوقعات بعوده الدولار

 الكلام سيطول اخ محمد الحمدلله قبل يومين قام ابو وسام باختراق طريقت النيجير الت على المنتدى وفعلا ابن الذين استطاع بعدت مؤشراتى لا اقول اختراق كامل لكن شبة والتى الان النتائج جميلة جدا على جميع الفريمات وان الحين مازاد من توكيدي للايجابية لليورو والاسترليني هو قصة النيجير ومؤشراتة الاكثر من رائعة وقد اغرا الشباب بمؤشرات عند شرحة للاستراتيجية ليسودها الابهام المهم اليورو قد ربما اقول قدربما يصحح الساعات القادمة الى 13970 وبعدها يواصل المسيرة باذن الله سنتابعة ساعة بساعة وحين نقرر لكن لاننسى ان الوجهه العامة صعووووووووووووووووووووووووووود بالتوفيق اخ محمد

----------


## alomisi

وفعلاااااااااااااا راقبو الشارت ياشباب الصعووووووووووووود هو القائم والتصحيحات ضعيفة باذن الله على الاسترليني خاصعة واليورو

----------


## جلال العراقي

> احذروووووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك لايغركم كسرالترند  لم يدخل حيز الايجابية بعد اذا دخل سنذكرها يا اخ جلال

 اخی ابو وسام 
تمنیاتی لك بالتوفيق والنجاحات المستمرة
مشاءالله عليك
وانتظر منك المزيد الفرنك قاع لهذا اليوم 9758
ماذا تقول يابطل السار

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

اخونا alomisi يعطيك العافيه
ماذا عن الاسترليني نيوزلندي
gbp/nzd
ماذا تقول  نجمة السار لديك 
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> اخی ابو وسام 
> تمنیاتی لك بالتوفيق والنجاحات المستمرة
> مشاءالله عليك
> وانتظر منك المزيد الفرنك قاع لهذا اليوم 9758
> ماذا تقول يابطل السار

 قد يزور 9650 غدا والله اعلم  ليست توصية مجرد وجهت نظر بالتوفيق اخ جلال

----------


## reem123

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل alomisi الموضوع كبير جدا ويصعب علي قرائته فهل بالإمكان مساعدتي وإرشادي إلى مكان الاستراتيجية وشرحها وأكون شاكرة لك وممتنة ..
ربنا يجعل ماتفعل في ميزان حسناتك ..

----------


## alomisi

> اخونا alomisi يعطيك العافيه
> ماذا عن الاسترليني نيوزلندي
> gbp/nzd
> ماذا تقول نجمة السار لديك 
> وشكرا

 وضعة سلبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد واي تصحيح على الفريمات الصغيرة كالاربع او الساعة هو فرصة للبيع ىواذكر معي هذة النظرة السعر الان  2.0718 لاتنسى اذا بتحب تدخل على التصحيحات من فوق اقل شي يكون التصحيح 150 الى 100 نقطة اخي بالتوفيق لانني اتكلم على الوجهه العامة

----------


## جلال العراقي

> قد يزور 9650 غدا والله اعلم  ليست توصية مجرد وجهت نظر بالتوفيق اخ جلال

 مشکور یاغالی
احترم نظرتك واحسب لها حساب
اسمح لي هذه المرة اختلف معاك 
تحياتي وحبي

----------


## alomisi

> مشکور یاغالی
> احترم نظرتك واحسب لها حساب
> اسمح لي هذه المرة اختلف معاك 
> تحياتي وحبي

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال اختلاف   في محلة اخي ووجهت نضرك قوية بجد على تحرك العملة اليوم قد تغلبني نضرتك هذة المرة بالتوفيق اخ جلال   ويعطيك العافية على االاكثر من حلو اخ جلال

----------


## mooh

ممكن اليورو\دولار  يصحح للاسفل؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن اليورو\دولار يصحح للاسفل؟؟

 التصحيحات الكبيرة مستبعدة كنقطت 13650 كما سبق وذكرنا بعد كسرة ترند الاربع ساعات عند نقطت 14000 ونتابع انصح لمن عاملين شراء الاستوب اغلاق شمعت يوم او اربع ساعات تحت نقطت 13970 وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## reem123

أخي الفاضل alomisi ربما لم تلاحظ مشاركتي 
الرجاء الرد اذا تكرمت

----------


## alomisi

> أخي الفاضل alomisi ربما لم تلاحظ مشاركتي 
> الرجاء الرد اذا تكرمت

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا بالاخت ريم المعذرة لم اركز على المشاركة وبجد والله مش عارف في اي مشاركة لانو هناك اكثر من مشاركة متوزعة على المشاركاتت تشرح النضرية حاولي البحث اذا لم تجديها اذا عندي فراغ انا ححطها على التوقيع من شان كثرة السوال والبحث زيك تمام وبالتوفيق اخت ريم

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله اي هبوط لليورو والاسترليني هو فرصة لشراء باذن الله واعني بالهبوط 100 الى 150 نقطة من الهاي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

شاهدوا الان ارتفاع اليورو على مدار الساعة القادمة اليورو الان 14033

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله دخول شِراء اليورو السعر الان 14050 الهدف 14040 الاستوب 13960

----------


## pathalogist2003

السلام عليكم استاذنا
نود ان نعرف انطباعك عن اليورو باوند اذا تكرمت

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني الحمدلله على كل حال وفي كل حال منذ اسبوعين تقريبا نوكد صعوووووووووووود الزوجين اليورو والاسترليني  وكان ذلك بعد بحث طويل مع مؤشرات السار وبفضل الله ومن بعدة وهو الخاتمة النيجيري الذي حقق خيال في حسابة على الديمو لا للخسارة باذن الله بعد اليوم وهذة الاقتباسات ليست ببعيد على اخر صفحة فابشروووووووووووووو بالخير الكثير باذن الله    

> مازلنا على وجهت النضر الايجابية واي هبوط هو فرصة لشراء واقصى نقطة قد يصلها الزوج هبوطا وهي مستبعدة 80% نقطت 13460 واذا فرضنا نزول الزوج اليها في فرصة لشراء والله الموفق واهداف اليورو شمالا كبيررررررررة باذن الله ولا نذكر الارقام تفاديا للانتقادات لانني ارى النظرة للاغلبية هبوط ونتابع اليورو الان 13835

  

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال ويعطيك العافية اخي  
> واهم شي ياشباب عند دخول صفقة معنا او من وجهت نضرك انت شخصيا ان تستمر فيها بعد التاكد منها وافضل ان تكون صفقة اوصفقتين وبالكثير 3 وان يكون المارجن بعيد جدا منك اي تدخل بعقود صغيرة حيث تتيح فرصة للانعكاس  حتى لاتصل الى المارجن واعلم جيدا ان الشارت في تنفس لة شهيق ولة زفير فلا يلعب عليك العامل النفسي بالخروج في وقت مبكر وبخسارة اهم شي تاكد من الاخبار وحلل جيدا واعتمد على مؤشر وتوكل على الله  شاهدوا اليورو اليوم اين هو وكيف هبط لكن والله اعلم الى نهايت الاسبوع هناك عودة قوية فبالامكان شراء اليورو بعقد صغير واذا هبط قليلا نعزز بعقد صغير ايظا وباذن الله الارتفاع آت هذا الاسبوع بالنسبة لي معي سوينق بهدف 14600 على المدى المتوسط وبعقد صغير ولاتنسو ان الترند الشهري صعووووووووووووود سعر اليورو الان13765 باذن الله ساشتري من 13685 ونتابع بالتوفيق للجميع معي لكم مفاجاة في بداية اول يوم في الشهر الجديد وصفقات بضمان98% باذن الله كما فعلنا سابقا في صفقت اليورو فرنك وظربنا 300 نقطة خلال 3 الى 4ايام باذن الله وبالتوفيق للجميع واكرر شكري للاخ جلال واهنئه على فهمة الطريقة لسار بشكل ممتاز  ونتابع

  

> بالنسبة لي انا اعتبر هبوط اليورو هذا والاسترليني هو فرص لشراء كما سبق من يومين وذكرت واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت13400 واستوب اليورو اغلاق يوم تحت نقطت 15500 والاهداف 1000 نقطة لكل زوج سوينق قريب واشوفكم على خير ياشباب

  

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااافيك اخ جلال نورتنا ياشيخ يعطيك العافية اخي بس انا مستغرب من الشباب على المنتدى ماسحين يداتهم من اليورو والاسترليني ليه رغم ان موجات اليوت لتحليلي بتقول احنا الحين في الموجة الرابعة التصحيحية لليورو وفي نهايت الموجة b التصحيحية للاسترليني وحنركب الان على اليورو باذن الله الموجة الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامسة ومادراك ما الخامسة وعلى الاسترليني الموجة c والى الاعلى والله اعلم رغم اني مازلت اترقب 13460 لليورو لكني استبعدها في الوقت الحالي ونتابع

  

> ياشباب ارى على السار وباقي تحليلي ان اليورو مواصل الصعود وان كان هناك تصحيح هبوطي فهو بسيط على مدار الاربع الساعات القادمة الاسترليني والله اعلم تصحيحة سيكون لاباس بة يعني هناك هبوط قد ياتي الهبوط من نقطت 15952 وقد ياتي الان لكن هبوطة يعني فرصة لشراء والله تعالى اعلم الاسترليني الان 15918 والظن الكبير ان التصحيح سيكون النصف ساعة او الساعة هذة التي نحن فيها نتابع 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  

> قد يقوووووووووول البعض ماذا يدعم نضرتك اقول عدت مؤشرات لكني ساوضح اهم تحليل معي وهو موجات اليوت وباقي المؤشرات
> تذكرووووووووو هذا الشارت جيدا ونتابع ومن الله التوفيق

  

> مازلنا نقول صعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود على الاسترليني هو الان 16040 واليورو 13898 هدف اليورو14620 هدف الاسترليني16630 ونكرر لشباب المركزين معي اي هبوط للاسترليني هو فرصة لشراء واي هبوط لليورو هو فرصة لشراء ايظا
> الاستوب للاسترليني اغلاق يوم تحت 15720 يتم الخروج وانا استبعدها جدا والاسترليني على فكرة يعتبر هذة الفترة اقوى لصعود من اليورو اليورو قد يصحح تصحيح كبير يصل الى 13650 لكني اعتبرها فرصة ذهبية لشراء وانا استبعدها نوعا ما لكن اي تصحيح لليورو من الان باكثر من 100 نقطة فرصة لشراء مع اخذ عين الاعتبار للاحتمالات الاخرى عند نقطت 13650 هذة التوصية لعشاق السوينقات نحن والحمدلله ماخذينة من تحت ونتابع ياشباب ادخل بصفقات صغيرة ودع مجالن لسوق ليتنفس ومجال في حسابك كي لايزورك المارجن في منتصف الطريق بالتوفيق للجميع وباذن الله الى الاهداف

  

> وننبه ان ان الاسترليني واليورو الان في مجال التصحيح على الاربع ساعات وايضا على اليومي وقد تاخذون من التصحيح اهداف لكن بحذر من 50 الى 100 نقطة وقد تصل الى 150 نقطة على اليورو بالذات ونظع في تركيزنا الوجهه العامة على صعوووووووود وبالتوفيق

 وهذا كان رائينا عبى الفرنك حتى بعد كسر الترند الهابط على الاربع ساعات رغم انو بتعرفووووووووو معنات كسر ترند اربع ساعات لكن كانت نضرتنا لة سلبية جدا ونبهنا على ذلك  

> ابو وسام 
> ساراتك ماذا تقول عن الذهب والفرنك
> انتظرك يابطل السار هههههه
> ياابو وسام ياغالي
> تحياتي احذروووووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك لايغركم كسرالترند لم يدخل حيز الايجابية بعد اذا دخل سنذكرها يا اخ جلال

 وهذة مشاركت الاخ محمد سلمان واستغرابة  نتابع   

> بالنسبة لمشترين اليورووووووووووووووو اقوووووووووووول الف مبروك مقدما وقريبا 14250 باذن الله ونكرر ونقول اي هبوط هو فرصة للشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني كما سبق ونوهنا ان قوي شوي وشاهدوا استقرارة فوق منطقت 15952 كما سبق وحددناها   آخي الكريم بالنسبه لليورو والآسترليني ما سبب تآكيدك القوي بالصعود هل هو 100 ٪ في ظل اغلب التوقعات بعوده الدولار

  

> الكلام سيطول اخ محمد الحمدلله قبل يومين قام ابو وسام باختراق طريقت النيجير الت على المنتدى وفعلا ابن الذين استطاع بعدت مؤشراتى لا اقول اختراق كامل لكن شبة والتى الان النتائج جميلة جدا على جميع الفريمات
> وان الحين مازاد من توكيدي للايجابية لليورو والاسترليني هو قصة النيجير ومؤشراتة الاكثر من رائعة وقد اغرا الشباب بمؤشرات عند شرحة للاستراتيجية ليسودها الابهام المهم اليورو قد ربما اقول قدربما يصحح الساعات القادمة الى 13970 وبعدها يواصل المسيرة باذن الله سنتابعة ساعة بساعة وحين نقرر لكن لاننسى ان الوجهه العامة صعووووووووووووووووووووووووووود بالتوفيق اخ محمد

 وهذة مشاركت الاخ عاصفت الصحراء قبل يومين عندما سالني على وضع الاسترليني نيوز لندي وكان السعر حينها 20718 رغم انني اعرف ان الاسترليني ايجابي مع باقي العملات لكن شاهدو قوت لالاستراتيجية  

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاصفة الصحراء  
> اخونا alomisi يعطيك العافيه
> ماذا عن الاسترليني نيوزلندي
> gbp/nzd
> ماذا تقول نجمة السار لديك 
> وشكرا وضعة سلبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي جدا على مدى الشهر الجديد واي تصحيح على الفريمات الصغيرة كالاربع او الساعة هو فرصة للبيع ىواذكر معي هذة النظرة السعر الان  2.0718 لاتنسى اذا بتحب تدخل على التصحيحات من فوق اقل شي يكون التصحيح 150 الى 100 نقطة اخي بالتوفيق لانني اتكلم على الوجهه العامة

----------


## جلال العراقي

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال اختلاف   في محلة اخي ووجهت نضرك قوية بجد على تحرك العملة اليوم قد تغلبني نضرتك هذة المرة بالتوفيق اخ جلال   ويعطيك العافية على االاكثر من حلو اخ جلال

 حبیبی الغالی ابو وسام 
غلبتی نضرتك والله 
ودخلت بخساره كبيره
وارجو دعائك  
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> قد يزور 9650 غدا والله اعلم ليست توصية مجرد وجهت نظر بالتوفيق اخ جلال

 رد الاخ جلال حينها 

> مشکور یاغالی
> احترم نظرتك واحسب لها حساب
> اسمح لي هذه المرة اختلف معاك 
> تحياتي وحبي

 وهذا ما حدث اخ جلال رغم ان سعر الفرنك  وقت المشاركة0.9900 وفي قمة الايجابية  وكان كاسر ترند هابط  الدولار فرنك الان 0.9635   بالتوفيق اخ جلال ونتابع معن باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> حبیبی الغالی ابو وسام 
> غلبتی نضرتك والله 
> ودخلت بخساره كبيره
> وارجو دعائك  
> تحياتي

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ جلال واسال الله رب العرش العضيم ان يعوضك اخ جلال   هذا سوق لعين اخي وقد كانت نضرتك على اساس وتحليل فني دقيق ولا الومك على الدخول كان دخولك حسب التحليل الفني في محلة لكن   لهذا السوووووووووووووووووق خفايا  اخي فلا تامن كل الامان واسال الله ان يعوضك وانا في خدمتك اخ جلال وخدمت باقي الاعضاء باذن الله في اي وقت واي استفسار بالتوفيق

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*أبو وسام ايش رأيك بالكيبل *

----------


## alomisi

> *أبو وسام ايش رأيك بالكيبل*  **

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك mr.eng وحشتنا الكيبل اخي كوجهه عامة صاعد لكن باذن الله اذا عاود النزول الى 16100 باذن الله هي فرصة لشراء  اما اليورو فاذا نزل الى 14050 فهو فرصة لشراء ولاننسى ان الاسترليني اقوى من اليورو لصعود  وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## سعود الشريف

ابو وسام ابى الاسترالى دولار كم راح يصحح اليوم الى تحت

----------


## alomisi

> ابو وسام ابى الاسترالى دولار كم راح يصحح اليوم الى تحت

  ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا ويغلا بالاخ سعود  اخ سعود لا تنتضر الاسترالي يصحح ها اليومين ا حتى التصحيحات الكبيرة مستبعدة شوي الاسترالي داعس بنزين لكن اول مايدخل في السلبية سننبه علية واحسن تشوف زوج غيرة

----------


## سعود الشريف

مشكور اخ وسام انا بايعة وخالص

----------


## alomisi

> مشكور اخ وسام انا بايعة وخالص

 ياهلا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالاخ سعود موفق ان شاء الله  على العموم انا الحين معاكم ياشباب ونتابع الشارت وهاهو التصحيح على اليورو حدث وننتضر فرصت الشراء

----------


## alomisi

شراء اليورو ياشباب من النقطة الحالية حلو والاستوب 150 نقطة السعر الان 14120 بالتوفيق الاهداف العلوية 100 الى 150 نقطة باذن الله بالتوفيق  وكذلك شراء الاسترليني السعر الان 16230 الهدف 60 نقطة الاستوب 16100 بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## Bo A7maD

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز العميسي كيف حالك طمني عنك انا كنت قاطع عن الفوركس فتره واستغربت لأنقطاع مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع الحلو الي كنت كثيير استفيد من توصياته عسى المانع خير

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز العميسي كيف حالك طمني عنك انا كنت قاطع عن الفوركس فتره واستغربت لأنقطاع مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع الحلو الي كنت كثيير استفيد من توصياته عسى المانع خير

 ياهلاااااااااااافيك اخي خير ان شاء شويت ضروف والحمدلله ومشكووووووور اخي ولاهنت يالغالي انا في الخدمة ان شاء الله على فكرة اليورو دولار مازال امامة اهداف سفلية هذا الاسبوع وان اظهر بععض المحاولات لصعود ماهي الا تصحيحات اليورو الان 1.3132 ولن نشتري اليورو الا اذا كسر 13250 بشمعت اربع ساعات والهدف 1.3400 فقط وشيل معاك سلبيت اليورو ين ايضا الاسترليني دولار سلبي وهو الان 15380 هدفة الجاي 15300 هذا والله اعلم واضيف ايضا سلبيت الذهب الى نهايت الشهر وقد تستمر الى نصف الشهر الجاي وضرب مناطق 1350 اذا لم يخترق 1400 من الان الى نهايت الشهر هذا والله اعلم

----------


## ABODOJANA

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على كل شئ ان شاء الله الى الاهداف :Hands:

----------


## alomisi

نتابع نجمت السار للاسترليني قدتكون فرصت شراء لكن بحذر 20 نقطة والخروج سنحدد بعد 2دقيقة هل ندخل شراء ام لا

----------


## alomisi

لالدخول والله اعلم مازال سلبي واشوفكم على خير باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااااااافيك اخي خير ان شاء شويت ضروف والحمدلله ومشكووووووور اخي ولاهنت يالغالي انا في الخدمة ان شاء الله على فكرة اليورو دولار مازال امامة اهداف سفلية هذا الاسبوع وان اظهر بععض المحاولات لصعود ماهي الا تصحيحات اليورو الان 1.3132 ولن نشتري اليورو الا اذا كسر 13250 بشمعت اربع ساعات والهدف 1.3400 فقط وشيل معاك سلبيت اليورو ين ايضا الاسترليني دولار سلبي وهو الان 15380 هدفة الجاي 15300 هذا والله اعلم واضيف ايضا سلبيت الذهب الى نهايت الشهر وقد تستمر الى نصف الشهر الجاي وضرب مناطق 1350 اذا لم يخترق 1400 من الان الى نهايت الشهر هذا والله اعلم

 ارتد اليورو من نقطت 13250 فعلا كاالصاروخ ولن نشترية الا اذا كسرها بشمعت اربع ساعات الاسترليني كذالك مازال سلبي ايضا وما صعودة الاتصحيح الذهب بلغ الذروة وهو الان 1404.20 وباذن الله لن يغلق اربع ساعات فوق 1400 ونتابعة الساعتين القدمتين ماذا سيعمل الذهب اكرر وانوة اليورو اكد السلبية جدا بهذة الاربع سعات حيث خطف النجمة واخترق خط السلبية المؤكدة وقس على ذلك الاسترليني الاسترليني الان 15387 واليورو 13185 للعلم ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعة السلبية واضحة على اليورو والاسترليني كما ذكرنا   راقبووووو الذهب    بالتوفيق

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  للمتابعة السلبية واضحة على اليورو والاسترليني كما ذكرنا   راقبووووو الذهب    بالتوفيق   حيا الله الغالي العميسي
كيف حالك و الله لك وحشه و اشتقنا لموضوع السار
ماهي توقعاتك للذهب؟*

----------


## alomisi

> *حيا الله الغالي العميسي* *كيف حالك و الله لك وحشه و اشتقنا لموضوع السار* *ماهي توقعاتك للذهب؟*

 ياهلا اخي Mr. Eng لك وحشة اخي ومشكوووووور على الترحيب بالنسبة لذهب اخي سلبي وللبيع من النقطة الحالية والهدف 1393 لكن اذكسر نقطت 1409 بشمعت اربع ساعات فهو لشراء والله اعلم لكني اعتقد انة بلغ الذروة في الشراء والبيع ارجح ولايغركم صعود اليورو والاسترليني فانها تصحيحات لاغير مالم يكسروو النقاط العلوية المذكورة في ماسبق وبالله التوفيق

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*تتوقع نشوف الذهب اليوم او باكر بالكثير 1360؟ *

----------


## alomisi

> *تتوقع نشوف الذهب اليوم او باكر بالكثير 1360؟*  **

 اذا لم يكسر 1309 بشمعت اربع ساعات نتابع اليورو مازال سلبي الا اذا كسر نقطت 13250 كما ذكرنا سابقا بشمعت اربع ساعات الاسترليني سلبي الا اذا كسر نقطت15580 بشمعت اربع ساعات وبالله التوفيق

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

ياهلا اخ العميسى ةين ها الغيبه الطويله

----------


## جلال العراقي

> *تتوقع نشوف الذهب اليوم او باكر بالكثير 1360؟ *

 ان شاءالله اخويه ابو محمد 
الحمد الله على السلامة اخويه العميسي
وينك يا بطل السار

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا اخي Mr. Eng لك وحشة اخي ومشكوووووور على الترحيب بالنسبة لذهب اخي سلبي وللبيع من النقطة الحالية والهدف 1393 لكن اذكسر نقطت 1409 بشمعت اربع ساعات فهو لشراء والله اعلم لكني اعتقد انة بلغ الذروة في الشراء والبيع ارجح ولايغركم صعود اليورو والاسترليني فانها تصحيحات لاغير مالم يكسروو النقاط العلوية المذكورة في ماسبق وبالله التوفيق

 كيفكم شباب كسر خاطرنا اليورو بالعودة الى 13250 وكسرها لكن مبروك لمن اشترى بعد كسر الاربع ساعات  الذهب كذالك لكننا حددنا واضن والله اعلم انة كسر نقطت 1409 تلك اليلة وبعد كسرها طار الذهب كما توقعنا لة اذا كسرها والحمدلله ارباح لاباس بها على الذهب وارى الخروج عند نقطت1420 الاسترليني يصارع 15580 النقطة المذكورة لشراء اذاكسر اربع ساعات فوقها فهو لشراء :Drive1:  
اشكر الا mr eng  والاخ محمد السيد  والاخ جلال ووحشتونا بجد ياشباب :Icon26:  ونتابع

----------


## شاطر حسن

> للمتابعة السلبية واضحة على اليورو والاسترليني كما ذكرنا   راقبووووو الذهب    بالتوفيق

  
اهلا اخي الكريم 
وأهنيك على الموضوع الرائع والفريد 
ولكن اتمنى منك اخي الكريم ان تحدد لنا 
شروط التباعد بين النجمات/ومقدار التباعد
حسب خبرتك 
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> اهلا اخي الكريم 
> وأهنيك على الموضوع الرائع والفريد 
> ولكن اتمنى منك اخي الكريم ان تحدد لنا 
> شروط التباعد بين النجمات/ومقدار التباعد
> حسب خبرتك 
> وتقبل تحياتي

 التباعد والتقارب موجود على صفحات الموضوع اخي وبالتفصيل والسموحة منك اخي لوكان عندي وقت كنت قد ربما اعيد لك الشرح لكن  الوقت ضيق معي وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب ارى بان الذهب ايجابي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واذا نزل الى مناطق ال 1380 او1370 هي فرصة قوية جدااااااااااااااااااا لشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني هذا الشهر سلبييييييييييييييييييييييييي وان اظهر بعض الصعود الى منطقت ال15500 او حتى 15600 فهو على الشهري سلبي والبيع هو الافضل في وجهت نضري اليورو على مدار الشهر والايام الجاية والله اعلم سيكون متذبذب مابين 13500 ونقطت 13000 وافضل الشراء اذا وصل اليورو مناطق 12900 اما بالنسبة للاسترليني فلاافضل فية الاالبيع اذا صعد 100 او 200 نقطة من السعر الحالي سعر الذهب الان1419  سعر اليورو الان13319  سعر الاسترليني 15463   شراء الدولار فرنك هذا الشهر ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب اذا عكس لتحت 100 او 50 عززوووووا شراء وباذن الله مابتندمو سعرة الحالي0.9354 وبيع النيوز لندي دولار من السعر الحالي السعر الحالي 0.7756 والهدف 100 نقطة تحت باذن الله وقد تصل الى 200  وماهذا كلة الااجتهاد ووجهت نضر من اخوكم وباذن الله تكون النضرات موفقة   وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب ارى بان الذهب ايجابي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واذا نزل الى مناطق ال 1380 او1370 هي فرصة قوية جدااااااااااااااااااا لشراء بالنسبة للاسترليني هذا الشهر سلبييييييييييييييييييييييييي وان اظهر بعض الصعود الى منطقت ال15500 او حتى 15600 فهو على الشهري سلبي والبيع هو الافضل في وجهت نضري اليورو على مدار الشهر والايام الجاية والله اعلم سيكون متذبذب مابين 13500 ونقطت 13000 وافضل الشراء اذا وصل اليورو مناطق 12900 اما بالنسبة للاسترليني فلاافضل فية الاالبيع اذا صعد 100 او 200 نقطة من السعر الحالي سعر الذهب الان1419  سعر اليورو الان13319  سعر الاسترليني 15463   شراء الدولار فرنك هذا الشهر ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب اذا عكس لتحت 100 او 50 عززوووووا شراء وباذن الله مابتندمو سعرة الحالي0.9354 وبيع النيوز لندي دولار من السعر الحالي السعر الحالي 0.7756 والهدف 100 نقطة تحت باذن الله وقد تصل الى 200  وماهذا كلة الااجتهاد ووجهت نضر من اخوكم وباذن الله تكون النضرات موفقة   وبالتوفيق للجميع

 مساؤء النووووووووور ياشباب قبل كل شي نقول اف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن اشترى  الدولار فرنك من 0.9354 اكثر من 150 نقطة بفضل الله    ومرة اخرى الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن باع النيوز لندي دولار 100 نقطة الى الان الذهب هبط لنقطة التي ذكرنا بانها فرصة لشراء اليورو فعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا متذبذب مابين 13000 و13500 وشاهدو كيف عاد من نقطت13400 الاسترليني لايهم الصعود كما ذكرنا وهو سلبي وفي الطريق ونتابع باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

شراء الذهب والله اعلم والهدف 1400 والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1370 السعر الان 1378 باذن الله الاربع الساعات القادمة صعوووووووووووووود وانتضرووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك قريبا 09600 وقد 09700   والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

نتابع الذهب الان 1380   نتــــابع

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*الذهب يالعميسي أعتقد كافي عليه 1390 لأن ال RSI على تشارت الساعه سلبي جدا و راح ينزل لقاع جديد بعد الصعود
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*و أعتقد ممكن إعادة بيعه من 1394 الى 1395
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## alomisi

> *الذهب يالعميسي أعتقد كافي عليه 1390 لأن ال RSI على تشارت الساعه سلبي جدا و راح ينزل لقاع جديد بعد الصعود* *و الله أعلى و أعلم*

 يا هلا فيك اخي ونووووووووووووورتنا بمرورك ليش لا اخي مش بعيدة لكن ارى والله اعلم ان الذهب اذا الى مناطق1360 او 1370 هو فرصة لشراء في ضل الاوضاع المتدهورة للعملات كما ان مؤشر السار يؤكد ايجابيت الذهب   حتى وان حصل مثل ما حصل الاربع ساعات الماضيى لكن احنا حددنا نقاط الشراء واكرر شكري لك اخي على مرورك الطيب   وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*أتفق معاك حاليا صعود تصحيح لا أكثر و لا أقل لكن حسب مؤشر ال RSI على تشارت الساعه و نزول تحت مستوى 20 فهذه مصيده للشارين بأهداف بعيده راح يصعد و بعدها يكسر 1360 بعد الى 1330
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## alomisi

> شراء الذهب والله اعلم والهدف 1400 والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1370 السعر الان 1378 باذن الله الاربع الساعات القادمة صعوووووووووووووود وانتضرووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك قريبا 09600 وقد 09700   والله اعلم

 مساء النووووووووووور شباب هاهو الفرنك يصل 09600 ويتعدها الى 09670  ومازال الدولار فرنك قويا للعلم واي هبوط سيكون فرصة لشراء ونجزم بسلبيت الدولار فرنك  اذا حصل سنذكر ذلك باذن الله الذهب مازال فرصة لشراء مادام فوق 1370 ولم يغلق تحتها باربع ساعات كما سبق وذكرنا وقد ارتد من تحت ليغلق فوق النقطة المذكورة لقوتها ونتابع باذن الله بالنسبة لليورو متذبذب كما ذكرنا بين نقطت 13000 و13500  يعني اذا هبط الى 12970 هو فرصة  لشراءاو نقطت 13000 واذا صعد الى مناطق 13400 او 13500 فهو فرصة للبيع الاسترليني مازالت النضرة سلبية وان حقق بعض الصعود كما ذكرنا وهي فرص للبيع 15500 او15600  وبالله التوفيق هذة ليس الا وجهت نضر نسال الله التوفيق والسداد

----------


## alomisi

> *الذهب يالعميسي أعتقد كافي عليه 1390 لأن ال RSI على تشارت الساعه سلبي جدا و راح ينزل لقاع جديد بعد الصعود
> و الله أعلى و أعلم*

 ياهلاااااااااااااا فيك بالغالي  كلام جميل انا اتعامل مع السوق بنقاط قوية لانو انا الحين لا اجزم بسلبيت الذهب نهائيا من النقاط الحالية  الا اذا كسر قوى ونسب معينة الى الحيين مازال ايجابي
اذا اتت السلبية حسب نضرتي ساذكرها على طول لان هناك امام الذهب الان  نقطة المتوسط والتي قد يرتد منها 70%
ومن الله التوفيق  ومشكور على مرورك اخ mr eng

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوة لشراء اليورو السعر الحالي 13023 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله والخروج على طول 
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  بة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

اهداف اليورو جاية جاية باذن الله اذا عكس 20 نقطة نعزز شراء ولا فية اي هم بالتوفيق

----------


## 0Bid

اخي الكريم هل يوجد ملف خاص لفهم الطريقة او صفحة معينة تشرح كيفية الاستفادة من نجوم السارس 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> شراء الذهب والله اعلم والهدف 1400 والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1370 السعر الان 1378 باذن الله الاربع الساعات القادمة صعوووووووووووووود وانتضرووووووووووا من الدولار فرنك قريبا 09600 وقد 09700   والله اعلم

 هاهو الفرنك يضرب 0.9700 واكن توقع الصعود عند نقطت 0.9300 واعتقد ياشباب والله اعلم اليورو يكسر نقطت الدعم النفسي 12970 ودخل في مجال السلبية الطويلة والذهب كذالك كسر نقطت 1370 حتى وان عاد اليها والله اعلم فما هو الاتصحيح وننتضر اليورو 12500 والذهب عند 1340 وجهت نضر والله اعلم بالتوفيق

----------


## doby

بالتوفيق اخى العميسى

----------


## alomisi

> هاهو الفرنك يضرب 0.9700 واكن توقع الصعود عند نقطت 0.9300 واعتقد ياشباب والله اعلم اليورو يكسر نقطت الدعم النفسي 12970 ودخل في مجال السلبية الطويلة والذهب كذالك كسر نقطت 1370 حتى وان عاد اليها والله اعلم فما هو الاتصحيح وننتضر اليورو 12500 والذهب عند 1340 وجهت نضر والله اعلم بالتوفيق

  لايزال اليورو في مجال السلبية الا اذا كسر نقطت 13450 وكذالك الذهب سلبي مدام تحت منطقت 1370 والله اعلم نتابع

----------


## SENZO85

_ممكن حد ينزلنا الشرح فى صورة PDF_

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب والاسترليني الى نهايت اليوم سلبي هو الان عند 15988 وهفة السفلي والله اعلم هذة اليلة 15950 باذن الله افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## هلا وسهلا

اخي وسام جزاك الله كل خير وللمعلوميه فيه رسالة على الايميل ياليت تشيك عليها

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب والاسترليني الى نهايت اليوم سلبي هو الان عند 15988 وهفة السفلي والله اعلم هذة اليلة 15950 باذن الله افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 قبل كل شي نبارك على 38 نقطة خضراء الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل الصفقة بالامس والحين نتابع الفرص خليكم مستعدين  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وسام جزاك الله كل خير وللمعلوميه فيه رسالة على الايميل ياليت تشيك عليها

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ عبدالله نورتنا يالغالي ومشكوووووووووووور على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

نتابع ياشباب اظنها ساعة حاسمة جدا لاغلب العملات وفي نهايت الساعة لنا حديث وفرص باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

بيع اليورو ياباني السعر الا11117 الهدف 20 نقطة عند 11097 وبيع الدولار ين الهدف 20 نقطة السعر الان 8266 الهدف 8244 بالتوفيق بسرعة

----------


## alomisi

الخرووووووووووووووج من الصفقتين لتاخر الازواج في ضرب الاهداف ونحاول الخروج منة بدون اخذ اوعطى بالتوفيق وننتضر فرص اقوى باذن الله اليورو ين نعكس شراء الهدف 40 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي بارباح اليورو ين  ونخرج الان ومبروووووووووووووووك 30 نقطة الزوج لدية بعض الهبوط الساعة الجديدة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني دولار للبيع السعر الحالي 15888 الهدف 40 نقطة عند 15848 بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

توكلنا على الله 
سجلني من المتابعين

----------


## alomisi

> نكتفي بارباح اليورو ين ونخرج الان ومبروووووووووووووووك 30 نقطة الزوج لدية بعض الهبوط الساعة الجديدة بالتوفيق

   شاهدوووووووووووووووووووووووووا بالضبط كما توقعنا ساعة سيئة لليورو ين نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> هاهو الفرنك يضرب 0.9700 واكن توقع الصعود عند نقطت 0.9300 واعتقد ياشباب والله اعلم اليورو يكسر نقطت الدعم النفسي 12970 ودخل في مجال السلبية الطويلة والذهب كذالك كسر نقطت 1370 حتى وان عاد اليها والله اعلم فما هو الاتصحيح وننتضر اليورو 12500 والذهب عند 1340 وجهت نضر والله اعلم بالتوفيق

 الاسترليني الى الان 30 نقطة الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا الذهب يقترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب من الهدف 1340 واليورو في الطريق باذن الله والفرنك ظرب الهدف وتعداة الف  :Drive1:  :Good: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

معاك من اليوم بإذن الله 
الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي بربح الاسترليني الى الان 50 نقطة بالبركة ياشباببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب الف مبروووووووووووك :013:  :Ongue:

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

مبروووووووك

----------


## alomisi

شراء الاسترليني الهدف 15 نقطة من السعر الحالي15840 بسرعة

----------


## alomisi

صعود قليل لليورو ين في اول نصف ساعة وهبوط عند قدوم النصف ساعة الاخير نتابع  فقط

----------


## alomisi

> شراء الاسترليني الهدف 15 نقطة من السعر الحالي15840 بسرعة

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ونكتفي 15 نقطة زي الفل وخلال 4دقائق فقط نخرججججججججججججججججججججججج لان الزوج سلبي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

تحقق الصعود الاول من اليورو ين في النصف ساعة الاولى وجنينا منة 20 نقطة ونكتفي وننتضر نجمت السار لنصف ساعة الجديد بالتوفيق انتظار

----------


## alomisi

> صعود قليل لليورو ين في اول نصف ساعة وهبوط عند قدوم النصف ساعة الاخير نتابع فقط

 نتابع ماذا عمل الزوج عند الاقتراب من النصف ساعة الثانية :Drive1:

----------


## alomisi

ونصف ساعة ايجابية ايضا لليورو ين والله اعلم ولا انصح بالدخول و نستودعكم الله ىياشباب ونكتفي اليوم ب 153 نقطة خضراء فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا الخسارة مافيش باذن الله قد تكون 3 الى 4 نقاط عندما خرجنا من بيع اليورو ين لكن عوضناها اضعاف اضعاف باذن الله ومن الله التوفيق واشوفكم على خير بالتوفيق  حصاد اليوم 153 نقطة خضراء مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

في انتظار الفرص القادمة 
أرجوك ما تحرمنا من توصياتك القيمة 
أنا خسرت كتير و عاوز أعوض معاك بإذن الله

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب مستعدين لارباح اليوم باذن الله نتابع الفرص

----------


## hatem elsherief

تحيه ليك يا وسام يا خبير السار

----------


## alomisi

> تحيه ليك يا وسام يا خبير السار

 ياهلااااااااااااااا وياغلا بالاخ حاتم  :Icon26: نورت يالغالي ومشكووور على مرورك اخي ولاهنت اشوف السوق اليوم تطغي علية نوبة الحذر لتكدس الشموع وعمل ضغط فالحذر ياشباب رغم اني من العشاق للمضاربة يوم الجمعة ونتابع اذا فية فرص ننزلها على طول بالتوفيق واكرر شكري اخ حاتم على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

الساعة الحين 11 تماما ايجابية 100% :013:  لليورو السعر الان 13600 شاهدواااا ماذا سيعمل الزوج لمن اراد الدخول الهدف 20 نقطة عند 13620 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

جاية جاية شووووووووووووووووف الدقة وايش كمان 100 %  لله الحمد والمنة  :Drive1:         نتابع

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ال 20نقطة في 5 دقائق بالتوفيق اشوفكم على خير ركزوووووووا ضرب الهدف 13620  :015:

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

خسارة فاتتني 
يلا خيرها في غيرها

----------


## alomisi

يبدو من اول ساعة للافتتاح ان اليورو لدية سلبية اليوم وباذن هو للبيع بهدف 100 نقطة السعر الحالي 13637 الهدف 13540 ومن ثم عكس العملية شراء من نقطت 13500 وبالله التوفيق على فكرةالاسترليني ايجابي حتى وان اضهر بعض السلبية في البداية اليوم الجديدالسعر الحالي 16003 للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

> يبدو من اول ساعة للافتتاح ان اليورو لدية سلبية اليوم وباذن هو للبيع بهدف 100 نقطة السعر الحالي 13637 الهدف 13540 ومن ثم عكس العملية شراء من نقطت 13500 وبالله التوفيق على فكرةالاسترليني ايجابي حتى وان اضهر بعض السلبية في البداية اليوم الجديدالسعر الحالي 16003 للمتابعة

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك امن دخا معنا ساعت الافتتاح اليوم 70 نقطة الى الان لمن خرج الان و 90 نقطة لمن خرج من اليورو عند 13553  وننتضر امر الشراء مع اني كنت افضل امر الشراء بعد الخروج من الربح كما ذكرنا بالامس عكس الصفقة شراء لكن ذكرنا نقطت 13500 تحسبا لان يكون التصحيح طويل شوي وانا استبعدة الان  فلنراقب وبالله التوفيق  الى الان 70 نقطة خضراء

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله شراء الاسترليني السعر الحالي15947 الهدف 30 نقطة عند 15977 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لي اليورو شارية من13550 ونتابع بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

اول صفقة ادخلها مع حضرتك بتاعت الاسترلينى يارب خير ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> اول صفقة ادخلها مع حضرتك بتاعت الاسترلينى يارب خير ان شاء الله

 الى الهدف باذن الله واذا نزل اليورو شوي اعملة صفعة شراء وباذن الله طاير طاير خذ حسابك لتصحيح ونا استبعدة 150 نقطة بالنسبة لللاسترليني هدف اول 20 نقطة   باذن الله بعد ضرب الهدف نحدد المواصلة ام الخروج بالتوفيق    على فكرة ياشباب اليورو عمل حفلة على مستوى رفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع بمناسبة توديعةمناطق12300 وماتحت   ومزق جواز الاقامة فيها  والسفر طويل ياشباب وابقا اذكركم  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني بيراوغ اذا نزل تحت الاربعين تعزيز شراء ولا تاخذ في بالك الصفقات الي فوق ياشباب ركوب موجات من اولها باذن الله

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> الاسترليني بيراوغ اذا نزل تحت الاربعين تعزيز شراء ولا تاخذ في بالك الصفقات الي فوق ياشباب ركوب موجات من اولها باذن الله

 يعني أخوي الفرصة برأيك تستحق الخاطرة بعقد كبير يتحمل 100 نقطة عكس لو اشتريت من السعر الحالي 45 ؟؟

----------


## سامووو المملكة

من الآخر بدي فرصة قوية جدا عشان أعوض خسارتي وحجم لوت كبير

----------


## alomisi

> يعني أخوي الفرصة برأيك تستحق الخاطرة بعقد كبير يتحمل 100 نقطة عكس لو اشتريت من السعر الحالي 45 ؟؟

 لا تدخل بمخاطرة خذها نصيحة اخ بالتوفيق ادخل بعقود صغيرة ولا تستعجل وان شاء الله تربح  الحين نحن في الصفقات الي فوق عند نزول صفقة جديدة تابع الموضوع ان شاء الله

----------


## elkashab

الحمد لله حققت اول 20 نقطة من الاسترلينى بالرغم انى كنت ممكن اكمل واخد اكتر بس مش المهم الحمد لله

----------


## WedWed

ما شاء الله عليك alomisi نظرة في التعامل مع اليورو تستحق الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## alomisi

الخروج من الاسترليني ياشباب والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 45 نقطة و110 نقطة على من دخل اليورووووووووووو بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ياشباب اذا نزل الى 13650 شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلو شراء وهي تعتبر النقطة المستهدفة من التصحيح القادم باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> ما شاء الله عليك alomisi نظرة في التعامل مع اليورو تستحق الاحترام والتقدير

 مشكوووووووور اخي  عطرتنا بمرورك  ويعطيك العافية  :Good:

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

متابعة معكم

----------


## hussamammar

اشكرك جدا اخي alomisi فقد ربحت الكثير من فرصك اليوم
بارك الله فيك و الله يقويك
و تحياتي و احترامي لك

----------


## bassam2

ماشاء الله عليك يالمواسي ماسك اليورو ومروضو والكيبل تحت غطاءك يرمح

----------


## bassam2

انا متابع معك معلم مواسي وان شاء الله الربح الوفير للجميع

----------


## bassam2

عفكرة انا اشتريت يورو من 3651 بس وين نقطة الخروووووووووووووووووووج؟ يامعلم مواسي

----------


## bassam2

اسف اقصد الاوميسي

----------


## alomisi

> متابعة معكم

 ياهلااااااااااااااا فيكي   مضاربة  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اشكرك جدا اخي alomisi فقد ربحت الكثير من فرصك اليوم
> بارك الله فيك و الله يقويك
> و تحياتي و احترامي لك

 ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيك اخي  واياك وربنا يزيد ويبارك بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> عفكرة انا اشتريت يورو من 3651 بس وين نقطة الخروووووووووووووووووووج؟ يامعلم مواسي

  ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ اولا لقبي العميسي ولا مرة جبتها صح يعطيك العافية الهدف لليورو الاولي 13685  
الاستوب اغلاق الاربع ساعات تحت 13610 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

:Good: وساعة ايجابيه لليورووووووووووووو ياسلااااااااااام اقصى هبوط لة 13609 وهي فرصة قوية لشراء   بالتوفيق

----------


## arwa1

يعنى نستنى ما نشترى الحين
ياهلا باهل صنعاء

----------


## alomisi

> يعنى نستنى ما نشترى الحين
> ياهلا باهل صنعاء

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا اخت اروى انا اعتبرها فرصة حلوة لشراء الحين بس للي يصبر اذا عكس الزوج  من 50 الى 60 نقطة لكنة باذن الله صاعد صاعد  لكن اذا نزل الزوج الى 13610 او 13620 بتكون حلوة وان عكس لن يعكس اكثر من 2 الى 30 نقطة  ومشكورة على مرورك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## arwa1

اخي العميسي ماهي توقعاتك لليورو ين الان
عندي بيع من 112.12 
وكم هدف اليورو

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> يعنى نستنى ما نشترى الحين
> ياهلا باهل صنعاء

  أروى أنتي مية مية  :Good: 
نعم هوندا تسقط التويوتا

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> وساعة ايجابيه لليورووووووووووووو ياسلااااااااااام اقصى هبوط لة 13609 وهي فرصة قوية لشراء   بالتوفيق

 أخوي العميسي ما يزل الستوب هو إغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 610

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> وساعة ايجابيه لليورووووووووووووو ياسلااااااااااام اقصى هبوط لة 13609 وهي فرصة قوية لشراء   بالتوفيق

 أخوي العميسي ما يزل الستوب هو إغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 610 والهدف كم ؟  :016:

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي ماهي توقعاتك لليورو ين الان
> عندي بيع من 112.12 
> وكم هدف اليورو

 اخت اروى وضع اليورو ين ايجابي تماما لكن هناك تصحيح كبير في الطريق بس قد يتاخرقليلا ارى ان تعملي هدج الان شراء وفي اول ظهور السلبية   سننوة باذن الله اما اذا كسر اليوم اودا نقطت 11230 بشمعت 4 ساعات فهو الى هبووووووووووط تصحيحي طويل قد يصل الى 11150 اذا واصل الصعود الليلة هناك دعم قوي واضن التصحيح سيكون من هناك عند نقطت 11325 والله اعلم وهذة وجهت نضري  
ام المسار العام لليورو ين فهو صعووووووووووووووووووووووود  وفكري في قصة الهدج بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> أخوي العميسي ما يزل الستوب هو إغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 610 والهدف كم ؟

  
الهدف ياسامووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو مبدئيا 13680 بالتوفيق

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> الهدف ياسامووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو مبدئيا 13680 بالتوفيق

 جميييييل جدا 
بالتوفيق يارب للجميع

----------


## bassam2

اخوي العميسي اسف ان شاء الله هلأ لفظته صح؟

----------


## bassam2

وانا متابع معك وورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

وشوووووووووووووووووو رايك يالعميسي بالكيبل ؟

----------


## bassam2

بعد اذنك طبعا واذا مافيها غلبة علييييييييييييييييييييييييييك

----------


## ahmed.fx

تسجيل حضور و متابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

تصحيح لاباس بة لليورو على المدى القصير للي يحب من 40 الى 50 نقطة الهدف 13550  وبعدها نشيلة من تحت شراء باذن الله بالتوفيق السعر الان 13590

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني ننتضر فرصة الشراء باذن الله قويةمنو  قتها سننبة بالتوفيق الاسترليني في سلبية عنيفة وتصحيح قوي للاسفل   لا اجزم الا ن بالبيع ولا بالشراء بل كما قلنا ننتضر فرصة شرائة ستكون قوية

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا اخت اروى انا اعتبرها فرصة حلوة لشراء الحين بس للي يصبر اذا عكس الزوج من 50 الى 60 نقطة لكنة باذن الله صاعد صاعد لكن اذا نزل الزوج الى 13610 او 13620 بتكون حلوة وان عكس لن يعكس اكثر من 2 الى 30 نقطة ومشكورة على مرورك 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا امس اليل ساععت التذبذب العنيف عند نقطت 13625 عند الساعة 23   وكان هدفنا المبدئي كما ذكرنا 13680  ونبهنا عليها الاخ سامووووووووووووووو 40 نقطة خضراء وبعدها غلبنا النوم والحين نواصل معكم ياشباب وتصحيح عنيف  للاست رليني واليورو لكن دلالت خير باذن واقناص فرص الشراء بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اليورو الان يعود لاختبار نقطت  13606 ولكن للاسف هو اختبار وسوف يعود للاسفل قليلا ونتابع اليورو الان 13598

----------


## alomisi

> اخت اروى وضع اليورو ين ايجابي تماما لكن هناك تصحيح كبير في الطريق بس قد يتاخرقليلا ارى ان تعملي هدج الان شراء وفي اول ظهور السلبية سننوة باذن الله اما اذا كسر اليوم اودا نقطت 11230 بشمعت 4 ساعات فهو الى هبووووووووووط تصحيحي طويل قد يصل الى 11150 اذا واصل الصعود الليلة هناك دعم قوي واضن التصحيح سيكون من هناك عند نقطت 11325 والله اعلم وهذة وجهت نضري  
> ام المسار العام لليورو ين فهو صعووووووووووووووووووووووود وفكري في قصة الهدج بالتوفيق

   وهذا هو التصحيح الكبير :Good:  يا اخت اروى والحمدلله نضرة موفقة باذن الله واحسن تخرجي منة الحين حتى تهداء العاصفة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو الان يعود لاختبار نقطت 13606 ولكن للاسف هو اختبار وسوف يعود للاسفل قليلا ونتابع اليورو الان 13598

 نركز ياشباب يامن غرهم صعود اليورو التصحيحي هاهو الان كما ذكرنا نزول لنقاط سفلية شوي13550 نتابع  وفرصة الشراء من تحت هي التي تدعم النضرة العامة سننبه على الشراء من حينها وخطوة خطوة مع الفوركس   ومن نجاح الى نجاح باذن الله وياريت ياشباب تركزو على التصحيحات سواء لسوق صاعد او سوق هابط  تصحيحات  الموجات الصغيرة بتكون صغيرة وتصحيح الموجات المتوسطة بتكون متوسطة وتصحيحات الموجات الكبيرة بتكون كبيرة  الى درجت ان بعض المضاربين يعكس في مخة وجهت الزوج العامة  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله نتابع

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

متابعين معاك يا غالي

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي اسف ان شاء الله هلأ لفظته صح؟

 اسف اخ بسام ماركزت على المشاركة تسلم اخي ومشكور على مرورك ولاهنت يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

اعتقد والله اعلم ان لانستبعد نقطت 15650 للاسترليني فاعتقد والله اعلم انها عاصفة تصحيحية قوية شوي فليعمل احتياطاتة من دخل شراء اقول من دخل احنا للحين مادخلين علية بس تنبية لاغير ان الزوج احتمال يصحح اليها وان عاود الصعود قليلا فما هو الاصعود تصحيحي حتى يلامس النقطة المذكورة بالتوفيق 
ليست دعوى بيع

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوة ياشباب شراء الذهب السعر الحالي 1328

----------


## bassam2

مررررررررراااااااااااااااااحب ابو العماميس

----------


## bassam2

والهدف لوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين عالذهب

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة حلوة ياشباب شراء الذهب السعر الحالي 1328

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك صفقت الذهب الحين 60 نقطة :013:  السعر الحالي 1333.20   ومن نجاح الى نجاح باذن الله

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

يعطيك العافيه 
الاسترليني - نيوزلندي  الى اين  بنجومك  الطيبه 
واسعد الله مساءك بكل خير

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه 
> الاسترليني - نيوزلندي الى اين بنجومك الطيبه 
> واسعد الله مساءك بكل خير

  وانت من اهل الخير الاسترليني نيوز لندي على المدى القريب قد نرى منة 2.0399 ولكن في طريقة الى هذة النقطة سوف يعاود ويزور نقاط علوية كتصحيح فقط وهي2.0891 والله اعلم النضرة العامة سلبية بالتوفيق

----------


## سعود الشريف

مرحبا اخوى العميسى شلونك  الذهب لوين رايح وللحين الصفقة مازالت

----------


## alomisi

> مرحبا اخوى العميسى شلونك الذهب لوين رايح وللحين الصفقة مازالت

 لا خرجنا منها يامطووووووووووول الغيبات نورتنا  على فكرة الشباب السهرانة معانا اليوم بعد اربع ساعات طبخت فرنك بالدجاج  :Yikes3: تاكل الكيبورد وراها :Good:  بالتوفيق رايح ورجعين بعد اربع ساعات

----------


## سعود الشريف

العميسى ابيك تشوفلى اليورو عندى هيدج وين افك

----------


## ashrafsm

أخي الحبيب العميسي أشكر مجهودك الرائع وتوصياتك الصائبة 
ولكنني أريد أن أسألك عن نتيجة بحثك عن العلاقة بين المسافات بين النجوم وكنت قد وعدتنا بعلاقة توضح ذلك 
وأيضا علاقة المسافة بين نقطة السار وأسفل أو أعلي النجمة لانني لاحظت ان الترند يكون ضعفا كلما بعدت نجمة السار عن الشمعة

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله فرصة بيع االملكي اليورو استرليني السعر الحالي 8640 الهدف 30 نقطة بسرعة

----------


## alomisi

حلو اعطانا فرص ثانية للي يحبب يعزز بيع يعزز للملكي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الملكي يصتدم بدرجة 180  عززنا من 8660 بيع نتابع ياشباب

----------


## arwa1

اخذته بيع من 8650

----------


## pcaster

> الملكي يصتدم بدرجة 180 عززنا من 8660 بيع نتابع ياشباب

 بارك الله فيك أخي alomisi لموضوعك الرائع 
الموضوع كامل والكمال لله ولكن ينقصه شيء واحد .. صفحات الموضوع كثرت والدخول بعدة أزواج أيضا وهذا قد يسبب ضياع الوقت في قراءة الصفحات السابقة لمعرفة المستجدات 
اقتراحي هو أن تفتح حساب ديمو وتضع فيه كل الفرص ومتابعته مع موضوعك هنا لتسهيل موضوع المتابعة بالنسبة لأخواننا الذين يشاركون معك 
أرجو أن تتقبل اقتراحي وسامحني على مروري بدون مشاركة بالموضوع 
لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## alomisi

فرصة اخرى و30 نقطة باذن الله شراء الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 9418

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي من صفقة الملكي 20 نقطة ونخرج من الصفقتين الشراء والتعزيز بالتوفيق  مبروووووووووك 20 نقطة خضراء 
ونتابع الفرنك بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك أخي alomisi لموضوعك الرائع 
> الموضوع كامل والكمال لله ولكن ينقصه شيء واحد .. صفحات الموضوع كثرت والدخول بعدة أزواج أيضا وهذا قد يسبب ضياع الوقت في قراءة الصفحات السابقة لمعرفة المستجدات 
> اقتراحي هو أن تفتح حساب ديمو وتضع فيه كل الفرص ومتابعته مع موضوعك هنا لتسهيل موضوع المتابعة بالنسبة لأخواننا الذين يشاركون معك 
> أرجو أن تتقبل اقتراحي وسامحني على مروري بدون مشاركة بالموضوع 
> لك جزيل الشكر

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومشكور على مرورك باذن الله  
حتى اجد الوقت المناسب لاني دخولي على المنتدى بيكون متقطع لاسباب ضروف وعندما يستقر الوضع  
سنبدا بالتنسيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

اجمالي ارباح اليوم مع صفقت افتتاح الامس = 120 نقطة خضراء  
40 من اليورو عند الافتتاح+60 نقطة من الذهب+20 نقطة من الملكي قبل قليل 
بالنسبة لصفقت الفرنك المفتوحة  الاستوب ملامست نقطت  0.9395 واشوفكم على خير باذن الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> أخي الحبيب العميسي أشكر مجهودك الرائع وتوصياتك الصائبة 
> ولكنني أريد أن أسألك عن نتيجة بحثك عن العلاقة بين المسافات بين النجوم وكنت قد وعدتنا بعلاقة توضح ذلك 
> وأيضا علاقة المسافة بين نقطة السار وأسفل أو أعلي النجمة لانني لاحظت ان الترند يكون ضعفا كلما بعدت نجمة السار عن الشمعة

 أخي العميسي ما شاء الله عليك عندك دقة ملاحظة 
وتستطيع التمييز بين المسافات على نقاط السار وتستخرج منها الصفقات
كيف يعرف ذلك من لم يرزق هذه الدقة العالية
بارك الله فيك ألم تستخرج طريقة محددة نستطيع الإهتداء بها للتمييز بين نقاط السار والمسافات بينها؟

----------


## alomisi

> أخي العميسي ما شاء الله عليك عندك دقة ملاحظة 
> وتستطيع التمييز بين المسافات على نقاط السار وتستخرج منها الصفقات
> كيف يعرف ذلك من لم يرزق هذه الدقة العالية
> بارك الله فيك ألم تستخرج طريقة محددة نستطيع الإهتداء بها للتمييز بين نقاط السار والمسافات بينها؟

 ياهلافيك يابو خالد والمعذرة على التاخير  سؤال  تكرر معي كثيرا وانا اقول والله لوفي مؤشر ما ابخل على اخواني يحدد المسافات الي اقدر اقلك انو عند الافتراق يابو خالد حاول تربط بين نجوم السار في فريمين قبل واحب انك تتعامل مع اليومي كاساسي والاربع والساعة كاهداف سريعة وركز على اكبر افتراق  هو  الهدف وخذ حسابات 
الترند  والممارسة افضل معلم  ستكون تعرف اين الافتراق المضبوط بالعين  واسال الله ان يوفقك اخ خالد ومستعد
لاي سؤال الوقت الحين متاخر باذن الله اذا فية شي  غامض بلغني في اي وقت 
بالتوفيق اخي ومشكور على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

اليوم الجديدللملكي سلبي والبيع من الان  8650 وان صعد الى 8700 فهو للبيعايضا
كذالك اليورو سلبي من الان 13680 وان صعد الى 13750 فهو للبيع ايضا  
اهداف كلا البيعين 50 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> ياهلافيك يابو خالد والمعذرة على التاخير  سؤال  تكرر معي كثيرا وانا اقول والله لوفي مؤشر ما ابخل على اخواني يحدد المسافات الي اقدر اقلك انو عند الافتراق يابو خالد حاول تربط بين نجوم السار في فريمين قبل واحب انك تتعامل مع اليومي كاساسي والاربع والساعة كاهداف سريعة وركز على اكبر افتراق  هو  الهدف وخذ حسابات 
> الترند  والممارسة افضل معلم  ستكون تعرف اين الافتراق المضبوط بالعين  واسال الله ان يوفقك اخ خالد ومستعد
> لاي سؤال الوقت الحين متاخر باذن الله اذا فية شي  غامض بلغني في اي وقت 
> بالتوفيق اخي ومشكور على مرورك

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل مجهودك كله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب

----------


## bassam2

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي العميسي على مجهودك الخارق ومن زود لزود باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> اليوم الجديدللملكي سلبي والبيع من الان 8650 وان صعد الى 8700 فهو للبيعايضا
> كذالك اليورو سلبي من الان 13680 وان صعد الى 13750 فهو للبيع ايضا  
> اهداف كلا البيعين 50 نقطة بالتوفيق

  كان الاقتباس اول دقيقة من افتتاح شمعت اليوم وهاهو الملكي يمشي على الخطة الي رسمناها لة  :013:  :Good: واليورو معاند شوي  :Angry Smile: رغم الهبوط الي حصلة والارتفاع كمان وقد نبهنا لهذة الحركة من اليورو انة للبيع لو صعد الى 13750 لكنة رجع من اسفل منها ونتابع طبعا هدف الملكي مبدئيا 50 نقطة ياشباب وكذالك اليورو نتابع وبالله التوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل مجهودك كله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب

 مشكوووووووووور اخ خالد ويعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## alomisi

> مشكووووووووووووووور اخي العميسي على مجهودك الخارق ومن زود لزود باذن الله

 دام فية شباب زيك اخ بسام سنواصل المسير باذن الله ومن نجاج الى نجاح اهم حاجة انو فية حبايب لينا واصحاب بتستفيد   
فباذن الله سنستمر وبالله التوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الله يعطيك الف عااااااااااااااااافية ويزيدك من علمه ويكثر احبابك

----------


## alomisi

نحذر الشباب الذهب في صعو داليوم  هو الا1337 قد يواصل 1340 للحذر فقط وليست دعوى للشراء بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تسلم ياغالي للتنبييييييييييه هالذهب قاهرني والله

----------


## alomisi

نتابع ياشباب هناك والله اعلم هبوووووووووووووووووووووووط عنيف لليورو ين اذاكسر  11220 بشمعت 4 ساعات سوف نرى هاوية قد تودي بة الى 10950 بالتوفيق نتابع اليورو ين لان فية بعض الشباب كان متورط فية نتابع

----------


## bassam2

يعني بتنصح نضل ماسكين عمراكز البييييييييييييع لليورو ين؟

----------


## alomisi

> يعني بتنصح نضل ماسكين عمراكز البييييييييييييع لليورو ين؟

 ايوة  والاماركزت على المشاركة باذن الله يطيح

----------


## alomisi

وارى ان بائعي اليورو ين يهدجو من هنا شراء السعر الان11223 وعند ثبات الهبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووط سنخرج منة واذا عاود الصعود نكون قد خرجنا منة باربعين نقط باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

يعني نحط اخذ الربح للشراء لليورو ين بالضبط على 11260
؟

----------


## bassam2

والله معلم يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

> اليوم الجديدللملكي سلبي والبيع من الان 8650 وان صعد الى 8700 فهو للبيعايضا
> كذالك اليورو سلبي من الان 13680 وان صعد الى 13750 فهو للبيع ايضا  
> اهداف كلا البيعين 50 نقطة بالتوفيق

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 50 نقطة من الملكي زي العسل واليورو جاية باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> وارى ان بائعي اليورو ين يهدجو من هنا شراء السعر الان11223 وعند ثبات الهبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووط سنخرج منة واذا عاود الصعود نكون قد خرجنا منة باربعين نقط باذن الله

 والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على شراء اليورو ين من 11223 ضربنا الحين 40 نقطة خضراء زي الفل مبروك ونتابع  بالتوفيق :013:   :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## bassam2

نطلع من هدج اليورو ين؟

----------


## bassam2

طلعنا عال11260والله الموفق ونظرتك الها دووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور فعلا معلم

----------


## bassam2

شو رايك بالذهب الان برضو شراء؟

----------


## alomisi

نعم شرااااااااااااااااء الذهب فرصة قوية جدا  باذن الله السعر الحالي 1326 الهستوب قوي جداااااااااا اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1318
بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

انا مع على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووول الخط وفكر جيد يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

> انا مع على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووول الخط وفكر جيد يامعلم

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخ بسااااااااااااام

----------


## bassam2

تسلم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار  ب ويقويلك الله نظرتك بالسوق اكثر واكثر

----------


## bassam2

على مايبدووووووووووووو تشكظلت فرصة البيع لليورو ين؟

----------


## النابلسي

اخي الكريم بالنسبه للملكي اراه للبيع بحسب نجتوم السار اليومي وال 4 ساعات 
ايش رايك  :016:

----------


## shearar

جزاك الله خيرا اخي...ولكن لي سؤال..هالتوصيات هذه بناء على الطريقة المشروحة في الصفحات الاولي...؟؟؟وهل من الممكن..ان تضع لنا اخر الاعدادت التي تعمل علليها؟؟وان امكن بعض الشارتات

----------


## alomisi

> نعم شرااااااااااااااااء الذهب فرصة قوية جدا باذن الله السعر الحالي 1326 الهستوب قوي جداااااااااا اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1318
> بالتوفيق

 الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووك صفقت الذهب الى الان 120 نقطة   ويكفينا اليلة ياشباب 50 نقطة على الملكي و40 نقطة على اليورو ين و120 نقطة على الذهب  50+40+120 =210 زي الحلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  حصيلة اليوم      210 نقطة خضراء

----------


## alomisi

صفقة ولا ا احلى منها ياشباب والاستوووووووووووووووووووووووووب زي الفل مقارنتن بالارباح قريب اذكركم هاي الصفقة ستستمر معنا باذن الله لمدت شهر :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:   وهي في ارباح وهي ركزوا بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13680 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق نقطت 13760   الهدف 400 نقطة الصفقة سوينق بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى

----------


## bassam2

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على جهودك الجباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة

----------


## bassam2

سؤال اخير انا بعت يورو ين ويور من هون لوين اضل فاتح بالك؟

----------


## bassam2

صبااااااااااااحات الانواررر شووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اللي بيعمله اليورو ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

اليورو دولارررررررررررررررررررررر تعزيز صفقة بيع من هنا السعر الحالي 13650 بالتوفيق خليكم واثقين ياشباب بدون تشتت اليورووووووووووووو هبوط

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن نظرتك للكيبل على آلسآر مشكور

----------


## bassam2

اخيراااااااااااااااا جاء المحلل العظيم

----------


## bassam2

اليورو ين ؟
هل من هبوووووووووووووووووووووووط؟

----------


## bassam2

الله يعطيك العافيييييييييييييييييية يالعميسي

----------


## سعود الشريف

مرحبا اخ العميسى  اعتقد السعر الان 13750

----------


## سعود الشريف

قصدى الان 13750 وليس 13650 فى خطا بمشاركتك الاخيرة اخوى

----------


## alomisi

> قصدى الان 13750 وليس 13650 فى خطا بمشاركتك الاخيرة اخوى

  
مشكووووووووووووووووور اخ سعود على التنبية يعطيك العافية الربح الى الان 22 نقطة نتابع ونواصل المسير بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اخيراااااااااااااااا جاء المحلل العظيم

 ياهلااااااااااااا اخ بسام ومشكووووووووور (العظمة لله سبحانة وتعالي)   وعلى فكرة ياشباب اليورو ين الان يصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة  واليورو دولار اصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة ايضا  نضرتي الثابتة ان لا نغتر بالصعود اقصى مدى لليورو دولار وانا استبعدها 13790 واقصى مدى لليورو ين11478 وان استبعدها اليضا وسيحصل الهبوووووووووووووووط لهما باذن الله قبل وصلولهما الى النقاط المذكورة نتابع نتابع

----------


## hmsss

اخي العموسي .....تحيه طيبه اخي الكريم 
اريد رايك الاخوي في الكيبل........ رعاك الله

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العموسي .....تحيه طيبه اخي الكريم 
> اريد رايك الاخوي في الكيبل........ رعاك الله

 النضرة العامة بيع والنقاط الحالية حلوة للبيع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااا 15955 ندخلها بس الاستوب 1غلاق 4 ساعات فوق 16000 
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلااااااااااااا اخ بسام ومشكووووووووور (العظمة لله سبحانة وتعالي)  وعلى فكرة ياشباب اليورو ين الان يصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة  واليورو دولار اصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة ايضا نضرتي الثابتة ان لا نغتر بالصعود اقصى مدى لليورو دولار وانا استبعدها 13790 واقصى مدى لليورو ين11478 وان استبعدها اليضا وسيحصل الهبوووووووووووووووط لهما باذن الله قبل وصلولهما الى النقاط المذكورة نتابع نتابع

 طبعن ليس معنا اليو م صفقات سوى بيع اليورو دولار والحين بيع الاسترليني دولار بالنسبة لليورو ين تتغير الوجهه
ياشباب تماما اليوروين الى مناصق فوووووووووووووق بعد ما نتاكد من اغلاق اليومي اهم حاجة نقطت 11340 هي نقطة جميلة جداااااااااااا للخروج من اوامر البيع  بالتوفيق وخصوصا بعد خبر التخفيض الائتماني لليبان

----------


## سعود الشريف

اخوى العميسى اليورو كم ممكن يصحح الى تحت وهل يكسر 13600 ارجوا الرد

----------


## alomisi

> اخوى العميسى اليورو كم ممكن يصحح الى تحت وهل يكسر 13600 ارجوا الرد

 اخ سعود ياهلا فيك يالغالي  خذ في بالك 13500 و13400 13300  97% جاية  مسالت انتضار فقط هذة هي الخلاصة  بس كما خذ في بالك زي ما ذكرنا اقصى صعود 13790 قبل الهبوط الكبير  ومش معنا الارقام الي فوق يعني حيديهم واحد بعد التاني لا فيها تصحيحات كبيرة يعني قديكون ينزل الى 13500 ويرجع يزور 13600 مثلا وهكذا فهمت لكن الوجهه العامة هبووووووووووووووووووووووووط بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## elkashab

ايه رايك فى الدولار ين هل من المتوقع انه يحدث له هبوط

----------


## elkashab

والمجنون كمان انا متوقع هبوط ليه ايه رايك

----------


## alomisi

بعض الشباب طبعا بيتسال طيب ايش هذا التذبذب هذا التذبذي ااخوان ماهو الاعبار عن ضغط شديد يحصل عند انعكاس الاسعار على الموجات الكبير كا الدايلي ومافوق والسعر في هذا التذبذب يكتسب شحنات وضغط استعدادا للوجههة القادمة باذن الله كيف تعرف الوجهه الحل هو اقراء في كتب جان كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررا وستتتقنها الوجههة القادمة لليورو هبووووووووووووووووووووط طبعا وطويلة

----------


## elkashab

> بعض الشباب طبعا بيتسال طيب ايش هذا التذبذب هذا التذبذي ااخوان ماهو الاعبار عن ضغط شديد يحصل عند انعكاس الاسعار على الموجات الكبير كا الدايلي ومافوق والسعر في هذا التذبذب يكتسب شحنات وضغط استعدادا للوجههة القادمة باذن الله كيف تعرف الوجهه الحل هو اقراء في كتب جان كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررا وستتتقنها الوجههة القادمة لليورو هبووووووووووووووووووووط طبعا وطويلة

  هل معنى كده انى ابيع اليورو دلوقتى

----------


## alomisi

> ايه رايك فى الدولار ين هل من المتوقع انه يحدث له هبوط

 خلاصت اليورو ين ياشباب على مدى شهرين باذن الله واذكرووووووووووووو هذة العبارة لن يخرج من منطقتين العلوية 11500 وهذة ستكون عندها فرص البيع ومنطقة سفلية وعندها ستكون فرص الشراء  بس لصفقات سوينق وهو الان يتجة الى العلوية ولوتاكد الكسر هذا الاسبوع يبقى هي المحطة الجاية11500 وبالتوفيق هذة مجرد وجهت نضر والتوصيات توضع على هذا الموضوع اذا فية تصريح شراء او بيع بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> هل معنى كده انى ابيع اليورو دلوقتى

 في هذا الوضع وياريت الشباب يستفيدوا في مثل هذا الوضع يعني هدفي هو هبووووووووووط الزوج مع انو فية شك لمناطق علوية شوية زي ما قلنا لليورو13790 وهي مستبعدة كيف اسوي طبعا انا كنت حدخل بعقد اوك طيب اقوم ادخل بنص عقد وانتضر والله ان الزووج هبط بيكون حلومعاي نص عقد ومو مشكلة اعزز بيع من تصحيح اخر طيب لو عكس وراح لنقطة العلوية الى هي قلنا مستبعدة 13790 انتضرة عنها بالنص العقد الباقي اول مايقارب منها بحدود 5 الى 10 نقاط اعزز بيع حتقول وا مجازفة طبعن مجازفة بس عندي الي مش فاهم الوجهه العام 
وبالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

ومحاولااااااااااااااااااااات غير مجدية من الاسترليني واليورو :Angry Smile:  على على الدولار ونتابع ومهما صعدا فالاهداف منتضرة واملها بالزيارةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة :Eh S(7):  كبيررررررررررررر جدا  بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

> ومحاولااااااااااااااااااااات غير مجدية من الاسترليني واليورو على على الدولار ونتابع ومهما صعدا فالاهداف منتضرة واملها بالزيارةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كبيررررررررررررر جدا  بالتوفيق

  الحمد لله اليورو بدا فى الهبوط وتحقيق الاهداف معلش هو الهدف كام بالظبط علشان احطة

----------


## alomisi

80 لصفقت التعزيز الاخيرة الذي بعناة من 13750 هدفها 80نقطة اما الاولى فهي مفتوحة 
وبشرى جميلة من افتتاح الساعة الجديدة باذن الله مواصلت الهبوط للاسترليني  واليورو لاباس بها

----------


## bassam2

واليوو ين؟
 شو وضعه بهالميمعه لسة صعووووود ولا تراجع عن كلامه

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل آلكيبل ؟

----------


## bassam2

والذهب ما تشكلت عليه فرصة شرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء؟

----------


## أبوخالد2010

بالتوفيق أخي العميسي
صفقات موفقة إن شاء الله
وتحقق أهدافها لنا جميعا

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> 80 لصفقت التعزيز الاخيرة الذي بعناة من 13750 هدفها 80نقطة اما الاولى فهي مفتوحة 
> وبشرى جميلة من افتتاح الساعة الجديدة باذن الله مواصلت الهبوط للاسترليني  واليورو لاباس بها

 يعطيك العافيه 
نجومك الى اين مع الدولار فرنك ! 
مع الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> واليوو ين؟
> شو وضعه بهالميمعه لسة صعووووود ولا تراجع عن كلامه

  اليورو ين نعم بس انتبهو التصحيح الى 11300

----------


## alomisi

> كم ممكن ينزل آلكيبل ؟

 على المدى المتوسط 15800 وعلى المى البعيد شوي15600  واذا احد يريد صفقتة سوين يالي دخلنا بيع الاستوب  اغلاق يوم فوق16100 
نتابع واستوب صفقتنا اليوم كما ذكرنا اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16000

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق أخي العميسي
> صفقات موفقة إن شاء الله
> وتحقق أهدافها لنا جميعا

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا بو خالد نورت متابعبن وبالتوفيق
 ان شاء الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

أخي العميسي 
الق نظرة على الكندي ين وقلنا رأيك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> وانت من اهل الخير الاسترليني نيوز لندي على المدى القريب قد نرى منة 2.0399 ولكن في طريقة الى هذة النقطة سوف يعاود ويزور نقاط علوية كتصحيح فقط وهي2.0891 والله اعلم النضرة العامة سلبية بالتوفيق

 الاخ عاصفةالصحراء هل توفقت بصفقت يوم 25\1\2011  وكان هذا الاقتباس تحليلنا انذالك وارفقت لك صورة لة اليوم الحمدلله على كل حال وفي كل حال بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> أخي العميسي 
> الق نظرة على الكندي ين وقلنا رأيك
> بارك الله فيك

 الكندي ين يابو خالد ايجابي بس مانصح بالشراء الحين لكن قبل الصعود والله اعلم اعتقد معا زيارةلنقطت  8300  
وقديعمل تذبذب لفترة

----------


## أبوخالد2010

أشكرك أخي الكريم

----------


## alomisi

الصفقتين الي معانا يورو دولار وصفقت الاسترليني  دولار نؤجل هدف الخمسين ونزيدها حلاوى الين ابلغكم

----------


## أبو محمد.

وضعت هدفي 5827 للكيبل آيش رآيك ممكن يوصلهآ آليوم ؟

----------


## bassam2

ماشاء الله عليكي يالعميسي فعلا طلع اليورو ين ووصل قريب ال113 ورجع هبط

----------


## bassam2

طب قولنا رأيك بالذهب يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

> وضعت هدفي 5827 للكيبل آيش رآيك ممكن يوصلهآ آليوم ؟

 خليها 5865 بتكون افضل واضمن باذن الله  حيكون هناك شويت ذبذبة عند 5890باذن الله يخترقها على خير متابعين
اخي ابو محمد

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله نخرج من صفقت البيع حقت اليورو من عند 13750 ومبرووووووووووووووووك عليكم  :013: 50نقطة خضراء

----------


## أبو محمد.

بآرك آلله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> النضرة العامة بيع والنقاط الحالية حلوة للبيع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااا 15955 ندخلها بس الاستوب 1غلاق 4 ساعات فوق 16000 
> بالتوفيق

 والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك صفقت الاسترليني 55 نقطة خضراء كان البيع من 15955  واخضر في اخضر باذن الله :013:

----------


## alomisi

> طب قولنا رأيك بالذهب يامعلم

  
الذهب لاكلاااااااااااااااااااام فية لانو معايا ليكم علية طبخت العمر باذن الله في حينها  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

حلوووووووووووووو والصفقة تبعت امبارح شو نعمل نستناااااااااا للنزول الباقي؟تبعت اليورو 13680

----------


## alomisi

> بآرك آلله فيك

 واياك اخي ابو محمد  اريد ان انبة كل الشباب بعضهم دخل معنا والة الان لم يكتفي بالخمسين من اليورو وخمسة وخمسين من الاسترليني يريد اكثر واقولكم اذا كان فية شباب فيهم هذة الخصلة فاعرفوا انهم من يخسرون في هذة اللعبة وسوق الفوركس 100% القدماء لم يمرو بشي الا وجعلو لة مثل وعنواننا في هذا السوق احدى عباراتهم  القناعة كـــــــــــــــــــــنز لايفنى

----------


## elkashab

ايه رايك فى شراء الذهب من السعر الحالى

----------


## alomisi

> حلوووووووووووووو والصفقة تبعت امبارح شو نعمل نستناااااااااا للنزول الباقي؟تبعت اليورو 13680

  لا الصفقة هذي نخليها باذن الله وارباحها جاية جاية اهم حاجة طلعنا اليوم بالصرف اليومي 105 نقطة خضراء هههههههههههههه ولو انها تاخرت  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## arwa1

اخي العميسي هل فيه حاليا صفقات يمكن الدخول فيها

----------


## alomisi

طيب خير باذن الله طالما مصرين على الذهب خلونا ناخذ منو كم نقطة باذن الله الشراء من السعر الحالي1321 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 1315 وباذن الله   الى الاهداف باذن الله 1337  نسبت النجاح 99.9 %

----------


## bassam2

اطبخ ياسيدي وعلى نااااااااااااااار هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادية عشان ناكلها بهدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي هل فيه حاليا صفقات يمكن الدخول فيها

 ياهلااااااااااا اروى تاخرتي اليوم لكن الحين الذهب وباذن الله عند افتتاح اليوم سنضع اكثر من فرص مضمونة باذن الله بالتوفيق

----------


## arwa1

الذهب مالي فيه نستنى الافتتاح
عندكم مشاكل في صنعاء ولا ما جاكم شي

----------


## alomisi

الخرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووج من الذهب باين علية طبخنا انتبهو تخرجو منو بخساره الخروج مع اعادت الاختبار بالتوفيق 
النصف ساعة الجديدة ايجابية

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب اليورو دولار سلبي اليوم الجديد 100000% وايضا اليورو ين سلبي غدا 100000% بيع الزوجين من الاسعار الحالية اسعار الافتتاح والهدف 100 نقطة لكل منهما سعر اليورو دولار الان13730 وسعر اليورو ين 11380  وشراء الذهب السعر الحالي 1314 الهدف لذهب 1330 بالتوفيق

----------


## أبوخالد2010

معك إن شاء الله 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك وراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ايها العميسي وبالتوفيق ياغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## أبو نواف

> صفقة ولا ا احلى منها ياشباب والاستوووووووووووووووووووووووووب زي الفل مقارنتن بالارباح قريب اذكركم هاي الصفقة ستستمر معنا باذن الله لمدت شهر  وهي في ارباح وهي ركزوا بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13680 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق نقطت 13760   الهدف 400 نقطة الصفقة سوينق بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى

  

> ياشباب اليورو دولار سلبي اليوم الجديد 100000% وايضا اليورو ين سلبي غدا 100000% بيع الزوجين من الاسعار الحالية اسعار الافتتاح والهدف 100 نقطة لكل منهما سعر اليورو دولار الان13730 وسعر اليورو ين 11380  وشراء الذهب السعر الحالي 1314 الهدف لذهب 1330 بالتوفيق

 بالنسبة لليورو دولار هل تغير هدف الـ (400 نقطة)

----------


## bassam2

ياسيدي خود منهم 200 بلاش 400!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

الشباب المتابعين معاي نكتفي من صفقت اليورو ين ب 70 نقطة لاسباب فنية   الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك 70 نقطة خضراء من اليورو ين  صفقت ليورو دولار زي الفل بس لسى يالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

صباحااااااااااااااااااات الانوار وجمعه مباركة علينا وعليكم وبووووووووووووووووركت بالعميسي

----------


## عملات 2010

بالتوفيق يااخوان
وورشة ناجحة
^__^

----------


## cache cache

*بانتظار الجديد عندك خاصة عالباوند
كيف شايف النفط؟
مع الشكر*

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فرصة بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 13740 لمن لم يدخل  الصفقة معنا امس عند الافتتاح بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

طبعن محاولة ومراوغة من الاسترليني واضهار الايجابية المزورة  واراة جميل للبيع لكن لنجعلة للمتابعة فقط نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> بالنسبة لليورو دولار هل تغير هدف الـ (400 نقطة)

   هلا بو نواف نورت و باذن الله نشوفها

----------


## bassam2

الله يعطيك العافية يامعلم الفوركس ايها العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> طبعن محاولة ومراوغة من الاسترليني واضهار الايجابية المزورة واراة جميل للبيع لكن لنجعلة للمتابعة فقط نتابع

 وفعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كانت مراوغة من الاسترليني حيث نبهنا وهو عند 15960 وهاهو الان 15920 نتابع :Good:

----------


## bassam2

اما الذهب فهو ثقيل دم اليوم مش قابل يطلع ؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافية يامعلم الفوركس ايها العميسي

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا اخ  بسام ومشكوووووووووووور يالغاليي ولاهنت

----------


## alomisi

> اما الذهب فهو ثقيل دم اليوم مش قابل يطلع ؟؟!!!!!!!!

 بيطلع بيطلع يابسام علاج سوقنا ياشباب الصبر بس بعد التاكد  من الاتجاة العام

----------


## bassam2

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور للاهتمام والمتابعه يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

يا بسام انت والشباب الي دخلت معنا ساعة افتتاح اليوم  صفقت الذهب عندي سيناريو اخر بالاول نقدر نقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول الف مبروووووووووووووك 40نقطة من الذهب كان الشراء امس من 1313   السعر الان 1317 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 40 نقطة خضراء نكتفي وبالنسبة لسيناريو الجديد لذهب سياتي لاحقا بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

اوووووووووووووووووووك يامان نسكر هووووووووووووووووووووون ونستنا

----------


## alomisi

سؤال ياشباب يطرح نفسة لماذا كل هاذا التذبذب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!! لوان اليورو كان قويا ولا نقول قويا بل نقول لاباس بة لكان تذبذب قليلا ثم واصل المشوار لكن بهذة الطريقة هو لايتذبذب لمواصلة المشوار لكن هو يحاول مقاومة الهبوط الذي ارى ووجهت نضري انة المسار القادم وهناك فرق بين ان تكون مهاجم وان تكون مدافع بالتوفيق نتابع

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فرصة بيع اليورو ين الهدف 30نقطة بالتوفيق السعر الحالي11277 بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

> ياشباب فرصة بيع اليورو ين الهدف 30نقطة بالتوفيق السعر الحالي11277 بالتوفيق

 إلى الأهداف بإذن الله 
بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

> ياشباب فرصة بيع اليورو ين الهدف 30نقطة بالتوفيق السعر الحالي11277 بالتوفيق

 مبرووووووووووووك الهدف

----------


## alomisi

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب الى الاهداف باذن الله الحمدلله كنا واثقين وكتبنا 100000% والحمدلله ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب فرصة بيع اليورو ين الهدف 30نقطة بالتوفيق السعر الحالي11277 بالتوفيق

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الهدف  و 30 نقطةخضراء من اليورو ين    ومن نجاح الى نجاح باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

صفقت اليورو طبعا لاتلمسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه  ا ولاتعملو لها استوب   بالتوفيق

----------


## أبوخالد2010

ألف ألف ألف مبروك أخي العميسي وجميع من معنا هنا في هذه الورشة الرائعة

----------


## alomisi

حصيلت اليوم من  اليورو ين +100نقطة  الذهب +40نقطة  +100نقطة على اليورو دولار ومازالت مفتوحة باذن الله لتصل الى 200او 300 سوينق   :013:  المجموع الكلي +240نقطة خضراء :013:  بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## المهاجر 55

بالتوفيق يااااااااااااااابطل

----------


## bassam2

ماشاااااااااااااااااء الله يابطل

----------


## سامووو المملكة

مشاااا الله
متابع معاك اخوي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

(اللهم لك الحمد ملئ السموات والارض وملئ ماشئت)  حصيلت الاسبوع واول مرة نحصر طبعن ياشباب ووقت الدخول ووقت الخروج في الصفقات موجود على الصفحات السابقة بالتوفيق ادعولنا بالسداد والتوفيق فقط ياشباب وباذن الله سنفيد اخوننا  الربح +942 نقطة خضراء    الخسارة صفر

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة ياشباب صفقت بيع اليورو من 13730 مازالت معنا كما سبق ونبهنا بالتوفيق لا نغلقها الاقبل الاغلاق بنصف ساعة هي في ربح باذن الله  ومن الان فصاعد ابشرووووووووووووووا باذن الله بالخير الكثير على صفحاتي ولاتنسونا بالدعاء  :Eh S(7):   اشووووووووووووووووفكم على خير

----------


## arwa1

الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله من الاسبوع القادم نتابع معاك اول باول 
اخي العميسي اليورو الى وين اني عندي بيع من 1.3630

----------


## سامووو المملكة

الله يوفقك ويبعتل كالخير بدربك على ما تنفع فيه أخوانك

----------


## bassam2

ماشاااااااااااااااااااااء الله ومن زود لزود ومعك على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووول الخط

----------


## أبو نواف

> على فكرة ياشباب صفقت بيع اليورو من 13730 مازالت معنا كما سبق ونبهنا بالتوفيق لا نغلقها الاقبل الاغلاق بنصف ساعة هي في ربح باذن الله  ومن الان فصاعد ابشرووووووووووووووا باذن الله بالخير الكثير على صفحاتي ولاتنسونا بالدعاء   اشووووووووووووووووفكم على خير

 ماشاء الله 
ألف مبروك 
ويعطيك العافيه 
ولازلنا معاااااك بصفقة اليورو دولار 
بالتوفيق

----------


## أبوخالد2010

ألف مبروك يا العميسي 
صفقات خضراء دائما إن شاء الله
ولنا عندك طلب صغير 
أن تشرح لنا في خلال أجازة السوق صفقة من اللي دخلناهم
وتبين لنا كيفية اختيارك لنقاط الدخول وتحديد الأهداف
وكيفية رؤيتك لنقاط السار عبر الفريمات المختلفة
وليتك تشرح ذلك على الشارت حتى نستفيد المعرفة إن شاء الله
معك استفدنا الأموال ولكننا نطمع باستفادة المعرفة مع المال
ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل كل ذلك في موازين حسناتك
يا رب آمين

----------


## cache cache

*بتعتقد ممكن اليورو يعمل 3550؟
والباوند 5775؟؟؟
برجاء الاجابة للضرورة
موضوع رائع
مع كل الشكر*

----------


## bassam2

معااااااااااااك باليوروووووووووووو والى الامام دائما ودربك اخضر يالعميسي

----------


## alomisi

ونكتفي باليورو ياشباب الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن واصل معنا الرحلة واعذروني انا مرهق شوي   ويكفي الى هنا ومبروووووووووووووووووووك +140 نقطة خضراء على اليورو دولار نقطة قوية قد يصحح  واشكر كل الشباب الذي رد في هذة الصفحة الوقت ضيق والردود كثيرة تقبلو ا خالص تحياتي جميعا  ولنا عودة باذن الله الى المزيد والمزيد بالنسبة للاسترليني للاخ الذي سال سيصلها ولكن اعلمو ياشباب ان الاسترليني لن يصاحب اليورو كثيرا الايام  القادمة في الهبوط والصعود ولنا متابع بالتوفيق

----------


## cache cache

*متابعين يا طيب
الله يفرجها على اليمن وكل الامة الاسلامية*

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة ياشباب بعد جني الارباح لصفقت اليورو الاخيرة نغير المجموع الكلي لنقاط الاسبوع وتصير     :Eh S(7): +982 نقطة خضراء وتصبحون على خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## bassam2

وانت من اهل الخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## arwa1

الله يبارك فيك يالعميسي 
تصبح على خير

----------


## abulfuf_83

اخي العبسي السلام عليكم. 
اخي لماذا موضوعك اصبح كتوصيات اكثر منها كورشة لاستراتيجية.
انا قرات موضوعك بالكامل ورغم انك شرحت طريقتك في استخدام نجمة السار الا انه حتى الان وبعد مئة صفحة لم يستطع ولا احد من الاخوان ان يضع فرصة لوحده.  ولا حتى فرصة واحدة.  
ارجو منك لطفا طبعا ارفاق شارت مع كل فرصة وشرح سبب الدخول اكثر حتى يتسنى لنا متابعة الفرص معاك وشكرا
ومبروك الارباح

----------


## bassam2

اخوي العميسي موجوووووووووووووود انت؟

----------


## bassam2

عكل انا بحاول افهم طريقتك بالنجوم وان شاء افهم بس اكيد راح الجألك

----------


## bassam2

وعسى ما اكون ازعجتك بمسج الصباااااااااااااااااح ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

ومعاك خطوة بخطوة حتى اتعلم طرييييييييييييييييييقتك

----------


## seeda54

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مبروك نجاح هذه الورشة و بارك لكم في أموالكم .
تعبت من قراءة الصفحات ولم أصادف الأستوب لووز ( ما هي قصتكم معه )و كذلك الهدف ؟
أتمنى أجد الجواب لدى أهل الصدور الرحبة .
موفقين دائما للخير

----------


## alomisi

ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا فيكم اخواني ارى ان هناك جابات  اليورو الان 13587   الاسترليني 15836    
وان شاء الله هناك فرص قوية اليوم عند الافتتاح ياشباب نلتقي وقتها الحين مشغولين اشوي بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

والله رااااااااااااااااائع يالعميسي وفعلا فتح جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب اليورو طيب شو رايك نهجج من هون ونرجع نفك فوق لانو احنا فاتحين بيع؟

----------


## bassam2

مافي حدا هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون؟

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ياشباب   باذن الله اليورو سلبي لكن اذا صعد الى 13630 نعزز البيع باذ الله وارى ان افضل فرصة سندخل بها باذن الله هي شراءالدولار فرنك السعر الحالي0.9415 وبعقدصغر  وستكون الصفقة مفتوحت الاهداف باذن الله الى حين التنبيه اليورو دولار الان 13590  وايضا بيع اليورو فرنك السعر الحالي 12797 هدف كل اازواج 100 نقطة ولايوجد هناك استوب لصفقات لكن قد يوجد هناك تعزز بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن نظرتك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## bassam2

يويرو فرنك تم ال\دخول من 12800

----------


## bassam2

الله يعطيط على قد نيتك يالعميسي بس انا بالعطله قضيتها دراسة باستراتيجيتك

----------


## bassam2

قصدي يعطيك ههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن نظرتك للكيبل مشكور

 ياااااهلا بو محمد الكيبل باذن الله الى 15750 بس يحتاج شويت صبر اسعرالحالي 15835  
باالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

النفط يالعميسي ما لك فيه؟

----------


## أبو محمد.

> ياااااهلا بو محمد الكيبل باذن الله الى 15750 بس يحتاج شويت صبر اسعرالحالي 15835  
> باالتوفيق

  هل آلبيع من آلسعر آلحآلي لو ممكن يصعد شوي ؟

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيط على قد نيتك يالعميسي بس انا بالعطله قضيتها دراسة باستراتيجيتك

  
ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخ بسام ومشكوووووووووووور على المسج ياشييييييييييييييييييخ

----------


## bassam2

حبيبي والله وبستنا قرارك بموضوعنا اللي لازال قائم

----------


## alomisi

> هل آلبيع من آلسعر آلحآلي لو ممكن يصعد شوي ؟

 ممكن اذا حصل شويت صعود15880 غيرة امكن ماتلحق 
على فكرة الاسترالي دولار ياشباب يستعد لهبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ط
وتغيير مسار طويل لتنبية والحذرفقط وليست دعوى بيع 
السعر الحالي 0.9887

----------


## bassam2

النفط  ياشييييييييييييييييييييخ ويش اخباره عندك؟

----------


## alomisi

> النفط ياشييييييييييييييييييييخ ويش اخباره عندك؟

 النفط مابينزليش من زوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ههههههههههه مالي فية
 ولاعمري حتى شفت شارتة بجد  
 بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اشرب وراه سيفن اب بيصير ينزل يارجل حلو الشغل عليه

----------


## bassam2

طب اليورو ين لوين يمكن يطلع؟

----------


## bassam2

بعدين ياصديقي طريقتك رائعه بس ارجو منك انك تتابعني لاني راح احاول اطبق مافهمته منها

----------


## bassam2

تصبح على الاف الخيرات ونراك غدا باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ياشباب نرى بعض الصعود لليورو وكما ذكرنا بالامس نستعد لتعزيز الى حين الاشارة  بالنسبة للفرنك باذن الله ماشي تمام اليورو دولار الان13656 الدولار فرنك 0.9430 اليورو فرنك 12882 ونتابع  :Drive1:

----------


## عملات 2010

معكم في صفقة اليورو دولار ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز البيععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع اليورو الان 13642

----------


## alomisi

طبعن من حيث قوت الصفقات انا ذكرت لكم ان اقوى صفقة لنا هذا لشهر هي الدولار فرنك والتوصية شراء على طووووووووووووووووووووول كان السعر بالامس0.9419  الان هو 0.9437 وباذن الله  
الى 100 والى 200 نقطة وقد تزيد

----------


## bassam2

صديقي العميسي صفقة اليورو فرنك بيع لازلنا محافظين على الانعكاس

----------


## bassam2

معكوسين ب100 نقطة للان

----------


## bassam2

تقريبا

----------


## alomisi

> تقريبا

 جاية باذن الله
والتعزيز بيع كويس

----------


## أبو محمد.

هل مازال الباوند سلبي على السار اخي العزيز

----------


## alomisi

> هل مازال الباوند سلبي على السار اخي العزيز

 نعم يابو محمد سلبي الاسترليني والبيع من هنا ممتاز وباذن الله الى 15750  قريبا 
بالتوفيق وكما نوهنا لشباب لاكثر من مرة لاتدخلوووووووووو بعقود كبير قد يكون معنا صفقات تعزيز  اهم شي ياشباب  
تكون واثق من نضرتك لترند العام بالتوفيق

----------


## عملات 2010

هل هناك تعزيز قادم لليورو حيث اني دخلت معكم من منطقة 658 ولم اعزز طبعا عند642

----------


## alomisi

> هل هناك تعزيز قادم لليورو حيث اني دخلت معكم من منطقة 658 ولم اعزز طبعا عند642

 من يكون احلى طبعن ياعملاااااااات بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

وعودة من جديييييييييييييد ومتابعة هالسوق المضني

----------


## bassam2

مع ملك النجووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## bassam2

في فرصة بيع عاليورو ين ؟ حسب نجوم السار؟

----------


## alomisi

معلش اليوم ياشباب الشارت دم ثقيل مرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة واخذين للحين في الفرنك 20 نقطة ربحوعاكسة علينا في اليورو دولار واليورو فرنك  لكن باذن الله مسالت صبر بس ياشباب ونبقى نستنى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## Hussein7

يعطيك العافيه يا العميسي
ممكن تعطينا نظرتك للكيبل

----------


## Hussein7

> يعطيك العافيه يا العميسي
> ممكن تعطينا نظرتك للكيبل

     :016:  :016:

----------


## seeda54

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إلى متى سيستمر سيناريو اليورو ؟
لا أرى إلا اتجاه صاعد . و لا بد من طمأنة الشباب سواء ً بإقفال العقود أو أن هناك إحتمالات أخري . 
شكرا للتفاعل ، و جعل الله أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم .

----------


## bassam2

مساءالانوار يعتذر اخونا الغائب الحاضر العميسي عن عدم مقدرته الحضور هنا بسبب ظروف خاصة

----------


## bassam2

وينبه من اليورو ويطلب اغلاق الصفقات اذا اغلق اليورو 4 ساعات فوق13780 وعكس العملية للشرااااااااااااااء قبل الهبوط الكبير باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

ارررررررررررررررركز اغلاق 4 ساعات فوقها والهدف 14000وقد تاخر الهبوط ياخواني

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

اليورو طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااار

----------


## bassam2

يعني بصير نهجج المراكز ونفك الشراء عالهدف اللي حدده العميسي 14000 ونرجع بالبيع من هناك

----------


## SahamEmarati99

للاسف وقت مايعكس السوق الاخ دايما عنده ظروف خاصه .... وين الشفافيه

----------


## محترف

الله يرزقكم يا ا اخواني ويفك ديقتكم ويفرج عليكم يارب

----------


## bassam2

يعني لما الاسبوع اللي فات ربحنا 982 نقطة كان رائع ولما هلأ السوق عكسنا بشوي !خليه عكس بنصهم ياسيدي !احنا بالف خير! بيصير مش منيح وما نراعي ظروفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريب امر تفكيرنا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! الف لاباس عليك ايها العميسي وعسى ان يكون مامنعك من الحضور خيرا

----------


## bassam2

النت مقطووووووووووووووووع باليمن وغدا يومهم الموعود للتغييييييير

----------


## alomisi

قبل كل شي طبعن كفشنا اليورو كم نقطة واوعدكم باسترداد مااخذ منا باذن الله رغم اننا كنا مصممين على الهبوط ولكن خوفا من اتصحيح الكبير خرجنا بخسارة وهاهو الان اليورو يعود لما رسمنا لة سابقا وهي وجهت الاساسية باذن الله الي القاع وقبل كل شي نريد استعادت ماخذة منا باذن الله وزاد الطين بلة انقطاع النت لمدت يومين عندنا لاسباب امنية كما تعلمون بالاجواء السائدة هذة الايام ولكن الى الان مازال الخط ضعيفا جداااااااااااااااااا وباذن الله نتواصل

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

الله معاكم يا العميسي 
و ما قصرت يا الغالي

----------


## bassam2

عودا حميدا ايها العميسي ومعاااااااااااااك على طول الخط

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم  ياشباب ومتواصلين باذن الله    بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13560 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

حمدا لله على السلامة ومعاك باذن الله . الان انتبهت هل ابيع الان؟

----------


## alomisi

> حمدا لله على السلامة ومعاك باذن الله . الان انتبهت هل ابيع الان؟

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام البيع تمام لليورو من فوق مناطق الخمسين بس الاهداف تريد صبر شوي وباذن الله جاية  واريد تنتبة ها اليومين وخصوصا الجمعة الجاية ويم الافتتاح هناك اليورو يقرر مواصلت الطريق او عكسا في هذا التاريخ وسنقتنص الفرصة 100% باذن الله من حينها ونتابع بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

متابع معك باذن الله وتم البيع

----------


## bassam2

صلاة العصر والعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة معك ياملك السار

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16130 الهدف 15970 باذن الله ويحتاج شويت صبر باذن الله الاستوووووووب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 16190 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

استووووووووب اليورو اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 13585 نخرج بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تم البيع يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الى الاهداااااااااااااااااااف

----------


## أبو نواف

أخوي العميسي  
بالنسبة لصفقات الأسبوع الماضي ... أنا لم أغلقها 
والدولار فرنك حققت الهدف واليورو دولار عكس علينا وانتظرنا وحالياً نحن في أرباح والحمد لله 
بقي اليورو فرنك عاكس 150 نقطة .. ماهو الرأي؟.

----------


## bassam2

ومعك معك معك باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> أخوي العميسي  
> بالنسبة لصفقات الأسبوع الماضي ... أنا لم أغلقها 
> والدولار فرنك حققت الهدف واليورو دولار عكس علينا وانتظرنا وحالياً نحن في أرباح والحمد لله  
> بقي اليورو فرنك عاكس 150 نقطة .. ماهو الرأي؟.

   ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك ابو نواف مبارك عليك الارباااااااااااااااااااااااح اخي بالنسبة لصفقت اليورو فرنك الى نزول باذن الله يحتاج شويت صبر

----------


## bassam2

صديقي العميسي نبيع يورو فرنك من هووووووووووووون ؟ وشو رايك بالملكي؟

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي من صفقت اليوروووووووووووووووووووووووو ب +47 نقطة خضراءءءءءءءء ومبروووووووووووووووووك الارباح  بالتوفيق ونتابع الاسترليني

----------


## bassam2

اكتفينا ياسيدي وكبير ياااااااااااااااااامعلم. الكيبل 5970؟

----------


## alomisi

> صديقي العميسي نبيع يورو فرنك من هووووووووووووون ؟ وشو رايك بالملكي؟

   لاتبيع ولا تشتري شي الشارت زي الزفت الا اذا حددت بالتوفيق اخ بسام  الصفقات الي معنا الحين فقط بيع الاسترليني من 16130 الى الان  والحمدلله فوق 25 نقطة ربح نتابع

----------


## bassam2

تسلم ومتابع معك

----------


## alomisi

استاذن ياشباب صلاااااااااااااة وراجعين ملاحضة نقدم استوب الاسترليني الى اغلاق ساعة فوق 16140 بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## alomisi

اذا صعد اليورو الى 13550 اعطوووووووووووة وحدة بكس بيع بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة بكس حاضر يامعلم الفوركس

----------


## أبو نواف

> لاتبيع ولا تشتري شي الشارت زي الزفت الا اذا حددت بالتوفيق اخ بسام  الصفقات الي معنا الحين فقط بيع الاسترليني من 16130 الى الان  والحمدلله فوق 25 نقطة ربح نتابع

 صدقت والله زي الزفت هالشارت 
مليت منه انتظره ينزل

----------


## bassam2

تم بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع اليورو مرة اخرى3552 اعطيناااااااااااااااااه بكس بيع

----------


## alomisi

> تم بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع اليورو مرة اخرى3552 اعطيناااااااااااااااااه بكس بيع

 الى الاهداف باذن الله  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فية لخبطة كم سعر اليورو دولار الان واليورو ين شاهدوا هذا الرابط http://instaforex.com/ar/downloads.php

----------


## bassam2

لخبطة شووووووووووووووو؟

----------


## bassam2

اليورو 3555 واليورو ين 111.67

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو 3555 واليورو ين 111.67

 مافي خوف باذن الله صعود وهمي

----------


## bassam2

يريح بالك

----------


## cache cache

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  ياشباب فية لخبطة كم سعر اليورو دولار الان واليورو ين شاهدوا هذا الرابط http://instaforex.com/ar/downloads.php   يعطيك العافية
شو تقييمك لهالشركة استاذ وهل تنصح بالتعامل معها ؟؟ عجبتني مسألة الرافعة 1:1000 تصلح للمغامرة
مع الشكر سلفا لتكرمك بالجواب*

----------


## alomisi

> * 
> يعطيك العافية
> شو تقييمك لهالشركة استاذ وهل تنصح بالتعامل معها ؟؟ عجبتني مسألة الرافعة 1:1000 تصلح للمغامرة
> مع الشكر سلفا لتكرمك بالجواب*

   شركة مضمونة باذن الله والتعامل معها حتى عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية ورافعة مالية ولا احلى بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

موضوعنا قرررررررررررب يالعميسي فكر ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب نكتفي اليوم من صفقت الاسترليني ب +33 نقطة خضراء مبروووووووووووك نضرا لتذبذب السوق وعصفور باليد ولا عشرة على الشجرة ونتابع صفقت اليورو البيع من 13550 بالتوفيق والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح الاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

> موضوعنا قرررررررررررب يالعميسي فكر ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح

    اوككككككككككككككككككككك     ارى الخروووووووووووج من صفقت تعزيز بيع اليورو الان ولا يبقى معنا شي صفقات اليوم الى حين ينتضم السوق بالتوفيق طبعن حنخرج من اليورو لا اخذ منا ولا اخذنا منة بصفقت التعزيز بالتوفيق السعر الان 13550

----------


## المهاجر 55

متابعين معاك يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

مجموع ارباح اليووووووووووووووووم +47 نقطة خضراء من الكيبل +33 نقطة خضراء من اليورو معلش شوي وبركة             مجموع ارباح اليوم +80نقطة خضراء الخسارة صفر     وبالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## cache cache

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  شركة مضمونة باذن الله والتعامل معها حتى عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية ورافعة مالية ولا احلى بالتوفيق   عم عذبك حبيبي تحملني ارجوك
شو جنسية الشركة وهل تعاملت معهم بحساب حقيقي؟
هل تقبل الايداع بواسطة الوسترن يونيون ؟ وما هو ادنى رصيد مقبول ؟*

----------


## bassam2

يسلمووووووووووووووووو يا معلم وتم الخروج وبانتظار توصيلا اخرى. هل عمرك تابعت الداو جونز؟ اذا ممكن نظرة له

----------


## alomisi

> *عم عذبك حبيبي تحملني ارجوك* *شو جنسية الشركة وهل تعاملت معهم بحساب حقيقي؟* *هل تقبل الايداع بواسطة الوسترن يونيون ؟ وما هو ادنى رصيد مقبول ؟*

 ادخل على موقع الشركة وحتعرف كل شي بالتفصيل طبعا الي اعرف انها بريطانية دخلت فيها من قبل تقدر تشتغل معاهم حتى ب 50 دولار اذا معاك حساب في احد البنوك الالكترونية مضمونة باذن الله انا الحين انسحبت منها بس اعمالي كلها على منصتهم بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> يسلمووووووووووووووووو يا معلم وتم الخروج وبانتظار توصيلا اخرى. هل عمرك تابعت الداو جونز؟ اذا ممكن نظرة له

 لا اتابعة الا قليلا عند احتمال تغيير كبير في مسار العملات مقابل الدولار اعمل علية نضرة زي ماتقول في الشهر وموعدنا مع الداوجونز في تاريخ 12/2/2011 تاريخ مهم لموجة طويلة خصوصا على اليورو بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

حلو يعني نفس نظرتي خلصوا الامريكان جني الارباح في بداية السنة وهلأ ببلش رحلة الهبوط وبياخد معه اليورو؟

----------


## bassam2

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااء الانوار عدنا والعود احمد ونتابع مع المعلم الكبير العميسي

----------


## أبو نواف

صباح الخير 
اليورو  
3610   :016:

----------


## bushab82

متابعين معاك

----------


## bushab82

السلام عليكم 
انا قاعد اقرا الموضوع من بدايته وواصل لصفحه 30 ... 
حبيت اعرف هل يوجد شرح اخر غير الم\كور فالصفحة 19 ؟ وهل يوجد مؤشر تم تطويره للاستراتيجه ؟ 
ان شاء الله حد يرد علي قبل لا اوصل الصفحه 100

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب باذن الله متابعين معاكم ومشكوووووووووووووورين اخ بسام والاخ ابو نواف بالنسبة للا خ*bushab82* اشكرك على مرووووووووووورك الامر ليس صعبا كما يتوقعة البعض كل مافي الامر هو التباعد الكبير مابين النجمات وزيد خذلك ترند وهرمونيك بجانبهم ومعاك معاك وباذن الله حتعرف ايش اقصد القضية قضيت شويت وقت وممارسة فقط اخي ومؤشرين الى ثلاثة مؤشرات زي ماقلتلك الهرمونيك واترند العام والاستوكاستك وحبذا شوية من الموجات وباذن الله تصل نتابع الفرص اليوم باذن الله   الحين حنبيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16093 الهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب قريب جدا وهو اغلاق ساعة 16135 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب باذن الله متابعين معاكم ومشكوووووووووووووورين اخ بسام والاخ ابو نواف بالنسبة للا خ*bushab82* اشكرك على مرووووووووووورك الامر ليس صعبا كما يتوقعة البعض كل مافي الامر هو التباعد الكبير مابين النجمات وزيد خذلك ترند وهرمونيك بجانبهم ومعاك معاك وباذن الله حتعرف ايش اقصد القضية قضيت شويت وقت وممارسة فقط اخي ومؤشرين الى ثلاثة مؤشرات زي ماقلتلك الهرمونيك واترند العام والاستوكاستك وحبذا شوية من الموجات وباذن الله تصل نتابع الفرص اليوم باذن الله   الحين حنبيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي16097الهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب قريب جدا وهو اغلاق ساعة 16135 بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

> كيفكم شباب باذن الله متابعين معاكم ومشكوووووووووووووورين اخ بسام والاخ ابو نواف بالنسبة للا خ*bushab82* اشكرك على مرووووووووووورك الامر ليس صعبا كما يتوقعة البعض كل مافي الامر هو التباعد الكبير مابين النجمات وزيد خذلك ترند وهرمونيك بجانبهم ومعاك معاك وباذن الله حتعرف ايش اقصد القضية قضيت شويت وقت وممارسة فقط اخي ومؤشرين الى ثلاثة مؤشرات زي ماقلتلك الهرمونيك واترند العام والاستوكاستك وحبذا شوية من الموجات وباذن الله تصل نتابع الفرص اليوم باذن الله   الحين حنبيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي16097الهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب قريب جدا وهو اغلاق ساعة 16135 بالتوفيق

 معاك معاك 
بيع 
بس لو تشوف لنا اليورو فرنك  
- 250 نقطة 
تعبنا معه

----------


## alomisi

اليورو فرنك  يابونواف معاة النقطة الحاسمة عند 13065 اذا اغلق فوقها 1 يوم اخرج منة على طوووووووووووووووووووووول والا هي تعتبر نقطت قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جدا  
  بالتوفيق ومتابع معاك اخ ابو نواف

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

شو رايك في اليورو دولار يا الغالي ؟ 
بهدلنا بهدلة

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله هدف الاسترليني 16055 ونخرج باذن الله نتابع ومن بعدها نقرر  مواصلة البيع ام الانتضار

----------


## bassam2

ياااااااااااااااحبالله بالغالي ومعاك على طول الخط

----------


## bassam2

للاسف الان وصلت بعد الصلاة ومالحقت الاسترليني مبروك عليكم الاهداف سلفا ومتابع طووووووووووووول اليوم باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

ابييييييييييييييييييع  الان؟

----------


## alomisi

> شو رايك في اليورو دولار يا الغالي ؟ 
> بهدلنا بهدلة

  
اليورو دولار  من اليوم لغايت يوم الجمعة في صعود وهبوط اقصى صعود لية 13700 واقصى هبوط لية 13500 
يعني خلال هذة الايام اذا صعد الي 13700 هو هدف حلوووووووووو للبيع حتى من هذة المناطق حلو واذا نزل الى 13500 هو هدف لشراء وستكون يوم الجمعة هي الحاسمة في تقرير الموجة القادمة اما صعود او هبوووووووووط بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> اليورو دولار من اليوم لغايت يوم الجمعة في صعود وهبوط اقصى صعود لية 13700 واقصى هبوط لية 13500 
> يعني خلال هذة الايام اذا صعد الي 13700 هو هدف حلوووووووووو للبيع حتى من هذة المناطق حلو واذا نزل الى 13500 هو هدف لشراء وستكون يوم الجمعة هي الحاسمة في تقرير الموجة القادمة اما صعود او هبوووووووووط بالتوفيق

 تسلم يا الغالي 
و الله يستر أتمنى انه ينزل للـ 1.3500 مباشرة و نشتريه من هناك لأني متورط بيع من 1.3510

----------


## alomisi

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك +40نقطة خضراءء :013:  من الاسترليني وبالبركة ياشباب وننتضر افتتاح شمعت الاربع ساعات ارى انة عند افتتاح الاربع ساعات سندخل اكثر من صفقة باذن الله فالف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وصل الاسترليني 16055

----------


## bassam2

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحت علي الاسترليني ومبروك عليكم خيرها بغيرها طول ما المعلم موجود مافي مشكلة

----------


## alomisi

شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووف الدقة بالخرووووووووج على الاسترليني واخذ الارباح  :Good:

----------


## bassam2

وووووووووووووووووووحش

----------


## bassam2

يلااااااااا كمان وحدة ما دخلني راحت علي الاولى

----------


## alomisi

نتوكل على الله النيوز لندي دولار شراء السعر الحالي07750 الهدف ى50 نقطة

----------


## bassam2

تم الشراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااء

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني للبيع الهدف 20 نقطة فقط السعر الحالي 16060

----------


## bassam2

تم يامعلم

----------


## أبو محمد.

آلهدف للكيبل6040 قصدك ؟

----------


## ayser

بارك الله فيك اخوي وسام فعلا استتراتيجيه ولا اروع طبعا من كثر ماقريت بصفحات الموضوع تعبت وفعلا موضوع يستاهل التعب والمتابعه سوالي حسب مافهمت هو عند تباعد يعني بدت ظواهر الارتداد والانعكاس وعند التقاربت الترند  مازل في اتجاه هل هذا صحيح اخي وسام

----------


## bassam2

تجمد النيوزلندي هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبو نواف

مبروووووك هدف الكيبل 
وبعنا مرة أخرى 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
وإلى الأهداف للنيوزلندي ايضاً

----------


## alomisi

شباب صفقت الاسترليني استعدو امكن نخرج من الاولى ونعكس العملية خليكم متابعبن

----------


## alomisi

نخرج ونعكس من الاسترليني شراء 5 نقاط ربح بركة هههههههههههههه نعكس شراء

----------


## bassam2

والهدف يامعلم؟

----------


## alomisi

الشراء يكون من 16050 او 16040 اذا نزل اليها بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> والهدف يامعلم؟

 30 الى 40 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

معاك يا باشا
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

نخرج من الاسترليني الى حين اشعار اخر 10 نقاط خسارة

----------


## أبو نواف

> نخرج من الاسترليني الى حين اشعار اخر 10 نقاط خسارة

 ولايهمك 
معوووووضين ان شاء الله 
ألف شكر لك أخوي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

طيب ناخذ من النيوز لندي 9او 10 ونطلع معلش ياشباب في اليوم ةشويت دربكة حبيت نطلع بنقاط وصفقات اكثر لكن خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر ونتابع 
بالنسبة لنيوز انا واثق من صعودة شوي ولكن للحيطة نخرج

----------


## bassam2

وراك وراك يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

شوووووووووووووووف الاسترليني  دة الي انا كنت عامل حسابة وشوفو النصف ساعة دية كيف حيصعد  اكثر من20 نقطة  نتابع الثعلب فقط

----------


## bassam2

شوف النيوزلندي اللئيم طلع هلأ

----------


## alomisi

> شوووووووووووووووف الاسترليني دة الي انا كنت عامل حسابة وشوفو النصف ساعة دية كيف حيصعد اكثر من20 نقطة نتابع الثعلب فقط

 وفعلاااااااااااااااااااااا صعد الاسترليني لاكثر من 20 نقطة ومن ثم عادل في الهبوووووووط وكان قصدي من الشراء السابق للاسترليني خطف نقاط من20 الى30 نقطة سريعة ولكنها تحتاج لشويت اتقان باذن الله  
ساستمر في اتقانها ومن ثم نعمل بها خلونا بصفقاتنا العادية نتابع

----------


## bassam2

استأذن لصلاة المغرب والعودة وبالتوفيق ياغالييييين مع المعلم العظيم العميسي واتمنى الا يفوتني شيء هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

شووووووووووووووووووووووووف النيوز لندي والاسترليني كنت متوقع منو صعووود عند 16040 من 20 الى 30 نقطة لكن حركت الافتتاح الامريكية كان يتوجب علينا الحذر ولو تركزو ياشباب فية شباب كثيييييييييييييييييييييير انضربت اليوم عند الافتتاح للاسواق الامريكية فلذلك احنا خرجنا من الكل افهمكم ازاي في بدايت افتتاح السوق الامريكية حصل هبوووووووووووووووووووط لليورو والاسترليني وزيادة الاسترليني فاكثر الشباب توهم بموجة هبوطية قوية وعندما امن الشباب للهبوط هاهو الان يعكس ويضرب اكثر الاحتملات بالهبوط لذلك خرجنا من اولها ونتابع وباذن الله ناخذ لنا اليوم كم نقطة نتابع

----------


## bassam2

معاك يازعيم

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله ياشباب نبيع الاسترليني واليورو الاسترليني الان16095اليورو الان 13670 بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الاسترليني تم اليورو مالحقته بس وين الهدف؟

----------


## alomisi

الصعوووووووووووووووود السابق لم يكن طبيعيا والوجهه الاساسية هبووووووووووووووووط باذن الله :Good:  شوف الرجوع حيكون سريع

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم هدف آلكيبل ؟

----------


## أبو نواف

> بسم الله ياشباب نبيع الاسترليني واليورو الاسترليني الان16095اليورو الان 13670 بالتوفيق

 معاك نبيع 
كم الأهداف

----------


## alomisi

> معاك نبيع 
> كم الأهداف

 باذن الله 50 لكلا الزوجين ولو تركزووووا ياشباب بعنا من منطقة قوية جدا شوف السعر ايش سوى معاها باذن الله للهبووووووووووووط  على شان تعرفوا انو باذن الله دخولنا مش عشوائي ونتابع بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

السوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اليوم ممل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Doh:

----------


## abraheem

الله يوفقك

----------


## bassam2

اه والله مملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## bassam2

وبيقهر كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااان

----------


## alomisi

> الله يوفقك

 واياك اخي يعطيك العافية     وباذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

> وبيقهر كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااان

  ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا    اخ بسام نتابع

----------


## ayser

اهداف رائعه بارك الله فيك اخ وسام وتسلم

----------


## bassam2

ومتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعين يازعيم

----------


## ayser

اخوان بس سوال بسيط هل هذه ورشه ام توصيات ارجو الاجابه وفقكم الله

----------


## bassam2

يلا تصبحوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون على الف خييييييييييير ونراكم غدا باذن الله

----------


## bushab82

اخواني ما هو وقت وضع التوصيات ؟

----------


## bassam2

صبااااااااااااااح الخير لجميع وضع التوصيات مع حضور العميسي اي بحدود الثالثة عصرا

----------


## أبو نواف

تحياتي للجميع 
ومتابعين معكم  
اليوم حديث بيرنانكي  
بعد ساعة ونص 
نتابع

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم شباب وعفووووووا على التا خير اولااااااااا مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 50 نقطة خضراء من الاسترليني :Good:    الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا فيها  واليورووووووووو ياشباب فية حد خرج من مناطق 13630

----------


## bassam2

ياااااااااحبالله بالزعيم

----------


## alomisi

> ياااااااااحبالله بالزعيم

  
ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ بسام متابعين ياشباب  نعمل لفة على الشارت ونشووووووف الوضع نكون جاهزين باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

بأذن الله جاهزين ومتابعين

----------


## أبوخالد2010

اعمل لفة حلوة كدا
وان شاء الله يكون فيها الخير

----------


## alomisi

حلووووووووووووووووووووووة اليورو + 50 نقطة مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب مؤخرا على فكرة انا لم اوفق بال 50 نقطة بتاع اليورو  :Doh: لحق 30 فقط على العموووووووووووووووووووووووووووم الف مبروك الزوج وصل 13610

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله ياشباب نبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي الهدف 30 نقطة مبدئيا السعر الحالي 13680  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تم يامعلم ومعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

واحدة اخرررررررررررررررررى ياشباب بيع اليورو ين من السعر الحالي 11277 بالتوفيق نقطة فولاذية باذن الله

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أستاذ العميسي لو في صفقة حاليا ممكن تعطي أكثر من 250 نقطة 
و تكون نسبة نجاحها عالية يا ريت تدلني عليها لأني خسرت الكثير اليوم و عاوز أعوض 
الله لا هانك

----------


## أبوخالد2010

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

الاسترليني النا فيه نصيب اكيد؟

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب تغيرت النضرة على االصفقتين الخروووووووووووووووووووج بسرعة من الزوجين

----------


## alomisi

و15 نقطة خسارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة جريمة لكن خير ياريت تكونو متابعين معي كويس احنا بنخرج من الصفقات ياشباب لانو فعلاااااااااااااااااااا اخترقت نضريتنا من جميع الجوانب لكن لاحضو من الافضل انو الواحد مايصر على التوصية حتى يتكبد مو مشكلة حتى ولوخرجت بعد عمل الصفقة بدقيقة احسن مااخرج ب 100 او50 نقطة خسارة بالتوفيق ياشباب :Good:

----------


## alomisi

وباذن الله ننتضر اليورو حتى يصل 13730 او و13720 ويكون لنا كلام معاة لانو لو بقينا مش حلوووو 30 الى 40 نقطة يعكس علينا واحنا نتفرجة بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أعتقد البيع الكبير لليورو من 1.3740 بهدف لا يقل عن 300 نقطة بإذن الله 
شو رايك يا أستاذي ؟

----------


## bassam2

فدوى عيونك  معلم ومعااااااااااااااك معاك

----------


## bassam2

اعتقد خبر مخزون النفط له تأثير على السووووووووووووق

----------


## bassam2

وينكم يالربع تركتوني لحالي هون

----------


## أبوخالد2010

لا لا معاك إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو نواف

لا معاكم موجودين 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

الصبر ياشباب خلووووووووووووووو الفرصة تجينا وماندور عليها اذا جائتنا الفرصة هي المضمونة لكن لما نقعد ندوررررررر عليها مابتكون مضمونة ومو مشكلة الانتضار المشكلة بتكون بالخسارة بالتوفيق باذن الله والله ياشباب حساباتكم تهمنا واذا السوووووووووق مو تمام افضل الانتضار على الدخول حتى تستقر مفهومية الدخول وضمان النقاط اوووووووووووووك  ركزووووووووووو فقط على اليورو كيف اقنع الناس بالقوة بعد اختراقه    13685 والتي تعتبر منطقت 50 فايبو وصعد الى 13721  وقد سبق وقلنا سنبيعة من 13725 لكن لم اطمئن لصعودة لهذة النقطة  والان عادل ال مناطق 13788  شووووووف الكبار كيف بيلعبوا صعووووووووووود فقط لضرب استوبات والحين انتكاسة وهبووووط لكن لن نطمئن للهبوط مادام انة اوحى بالصعود ولم يصعد والحين يوحي بانة سيهبط ولكن مش علينا ننتضر ونشاهد المسرحية  :Good:  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

متابعين هالمسرحية بس رعب مش فكاهة هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبوخالد2010

لا للإستعجال أبدا
لا للإستعجال أبدا
لا للإستعجال أبدا
والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## أبو نواف

ولايهمك متابعين معاك 
انا بايع الخروف الأسترالي ومنتظر رأيك باليورو 
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

ياهلااااااااااااا بالاخوة ابو بسام والاخ ابو خالد والاخابو نواف متابعين باذن الله بالنسبة للخروف بيع موفق باذن الله وايستحن اخذ الارباح عند نقطت 10080 حتى يتاكد الواحد من ان النوذج على اليومي هرمونيك فعلاااااااا وان لايكون نزولة الان تصحيح موجة صاعدة شووووووووووووف اليورو ياشباب الي عندة صفقة بيع اوشراء راح ينشف ريقة :Yikes3:  ههههههههههههههه  نتابع

----------


## bushab82

الكاش جاهز يا معلم

----------


## bushab82

ممكن تشرح لي سبب ما هي المؤشرات اللي جعلتك تدخل فالصفقه ثم غيرتها بالخروج .. حتى نستفيد

----------


## bassam2

ال ينشف ريقه ال انا نشف وخلص من النفط ههههههههههههههه

----------


## mehdicool

ماذا عن اتجاه الخروف الآن هل سيعاود الصعود الى مناطق 1.0130 ؟

----------


## bassam2

يلاااااااااااا نستعد لبيع اليورو ؟ ولا شوووووووووووووووووووو؟

----------


## alomisi

والحين يصعد شباب اظن اليلة اشوووووووووووووووووووووووفكم على خير باذن الله الدنيا ملخبطة بس لازم تعرفو ليش ملخبطة لانو يوم 12/2/ 2011 قرب وتذبذب العملات على الفريمات المتوسطة بيعني تشغيل ظغط والضغط يولد الانفجار والانفجار با التاريخ المحدد باذن الله يوم الجمعة وهو الارجح او يوم الافتتاح يوم الاثنين   وصعود اليوم  والعبة حق اليومين دول حتلاقو ا التنبية عليها في مشاركت اليورو وجان ويوم 12/2/2011 وكما ذكرنا انة سيتذبذب صعودا وهبوطا  صعودا الى 13730 وهبوط الى 13450 الهبوط حصل اول الاسبوع الى 13500 والحين ركزوووووووووو وين وننتضر الحاسمة اشوفكم على خير

----------


## bassam2

هههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص زهقنا السوق اليوم وانا كمان اقوم اصلي العشاء

----------


## bassam2

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والعود احمد . شو معلمنا العميسي اما ان اوان البيع لليورو؟

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*منتظر الرد يالعميسي يالغالي*

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

متابعة

----------


## bassam2

وانا متااااااااااااااااااااااااابع كمان

----------


## alomisi

وين الشباب باذن الله الساعات القادمة جميلة بالنقاط وسنبدا عن افتتاح الساعة الجديد بالتوفيق ياشباب وعلى عجلة ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ بسام الاخ mr eng ابشر دقايق وارسلها لك      شوفوووووووووووو ياشباب والله كنت ناوي امر البيع من 13730 وكنا متاهبين وكانت نضرة صحيحة لكن يقول المثل الحذر ولا الشجاعة كان فية نقطة مش عاجبتني وبلشنا لاحين نتابع :Good:  بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

هلا أخوي العميسي وبالشباب 
بالتوفيق للجميع  
وللأرباح ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13695 بس على فكرة في احتمال بسيط يزيد يصعد الى 13607 الي عاوز يدخل الحين يدخل والى عاوز ينتضر ينتضر بس قدربما المنتضر مايلحق والله اعلم بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

ياااااااااااااااااااااااهلا يالزعيم

----------


## bassam2

اليورو 3595

----------


## bassam2

نبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع هوووووووووووووووووووووووووون؟ 3595؟

----------


## alomisi

الدولار فرنك بسرعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة شراء من السعر الحا لي 09663

----------


## أبو نواف

ياساااااااااااااااااااتر 
طاااااااااااار 
دخلنا معااااااه

----------


## alomisi

> نبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع هوووووووووووووووووووووووووون؟ 3595؟

   
حراممممممممممممممممممممممم عليك انا ايش كاتب فووووووووووووووووووووووق ايوة بيع

----------


## bassam2

كاتب 3695 يامانوبعت من هون بس اعطوني رجكت هههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الصفقتين الى ارباح ماتتخيلوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

قصدي يامان هههههههه

----------


## alomisi

طيب الاسترليني هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة بيع من السعر الحالي
   16030 بالتوفيق وياريت بنصف عقد من العقود الي بتدخلوها لانو فيها قليل من الاشتباة مايضر باذن الله

----------


## أبو نواف

> الصفقتين الى ارباح ماتتخيلوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا باذن الله

 بإذن الله 
ومتابعين معك 
كم الأهداف؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bassam2

هدف مفتوح؟

----------


## bassam2

تم الدخول بجميع الصفقات واخيرا الديلر اعطاني الاوردر تبع اليورو بس عال3587
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني استعراض وليست وجهه حينزل حينزل وتعزيز بيع ولا احلى لمن يريد بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الديلر ضل يعاندني بالكيبل لحد مااخدته عال6050
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبو محمد.

> الاسترليني استعراض وليست وجهه حينزل حينزل وتعزيز بيع ولا احلى لمن يريد بالتوفيق

  كم هدف آلبيع يآغآلي

----------


## alomisi

> الديلر ضل يعاندني بالكيبل لحد مااخدته عال6050
> هههههههههههههههههههه

 جميل بس اريد الشباب يكونووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو مطمنين :013:  بالمرة باذن الله لاتخافو من اي تعكيسات بسيطة اوووووووووووووووك بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

ثقتنا فيك عالية يامعلم ومعاك معاك

----------


## alomisi

شوفوووووووووووووووووووو الفرنك الي استمع لما قلنا بسرررررررررررررررررعة للحين بحدود 30نقطة بالتوفيق بوادر الطيران كانت 100% بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

بس الاهداف لوييييييييييييييييين ؟

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على فريم الساعة ان شاء الله يخترقها باذن الله مايهم اذا انشفغط شوي بديهي الزاوية 180 قوية نتابع

----------


## medoram

> طيب الاسترليني هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة بيع من السعر الحالي
> 16030 بالتوفيق وياريت بنصف عقد من العقود الي بتدخلوها لانو فيها قليل من الاشتباة مايضر باذن الله

  البيع من قاع خطييييير جدا خلاص الباوند نزل لازم نشوف تصحييييييييييييح

----------


## alomisi

هدف اليورو +80 نقطة باذن الله الوقف عند 13515  الاسترليني +100نقطة باذن الله بس شويت صبر والتعزيز من هنا بيع زي الفل حلوووووووووووووووو الوقف لربح عند 15930  الفرنك +60 نقطة باذن الله الوقف عند 09715  الاسترليني يريد الاوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بالصعود  النزوووووووووول هو طريقة ولاغيرررررررررررررررر بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تم تحديد الاهداف ولها بعون الله

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

الاسترليني هااااابط هااااااابط بإذن الله و معااااااك يا العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> البيع من قاع خطييييير جدا خلاص الباوند نزل لازم نشوف تصحييييييييييييح

 طيب كلااااااااااااااااااااام جميل وكان الاشتباة في محلة  والى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

شووووووووووووووووووو هاظ مصر يعكسنا الليلة؟

----------


## medoram

> الفرنك يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على فريم الساعة ان شاء الله يخترقها باذن الله مايهم اذا انشفغط شوي بديهي الزاوية 180 قوية نتابع

 فقط و جهة نظرعلى الفرنك و اسف عن التطفل في موضوعكم وبانتظار رايكم 
ممكن اعرف الزاوية 180 اللي تقصدها 
بدات الحساب من اي قاع ؟
_____________________ 
عايزييين تحليل السآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآر  LoooooL

----------


## alomisi

خيررررررررررررررررررررر باذن الله الاسترليني طولها بس مازال الهبوط مسارة الا اذا نبهنا متابعين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني الان وصل  الزاوية260 درجة على فريم  صغير باذن الله  نازل

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أنا متأكد أن أحداث مصر هي السبب المباشر لما يحدث

----------


## bassam2

فصل النت هل هناك من جديد؟

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب وعلى غيررررررررررررررررررررررر العادة لكن خذووووووووووو نقاط الصفر لو وصل اليها الازواج  واغلق فوقها ساعة سنخرج اليورو13640  الاسترليني لو اغلق ساعة فوق 161 16  
الفرنك لو اغلق ساعة تحت 09750 نخرج منة بالتوفيق متابعين

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معك يامعلم وان شاء الله مايغلق فوقها

----------


## أبوخالد2010

الله المستعان
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> الدولار فرنك بسرعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة شراء من السعر الحا لي 09663

  

> هدف اليورو +80 نقطة باذن الله الوقف عند 13515  الاسترليني +100نقطة باذن الله بس شويت صبر والتعزيز من هنا بيع زي الفل حلوووووووووووووووو الوقف لربح عند 15930  الفرنك +60 نقطة باذن الله الوقف عند 09715  الاسترليني يريد الاوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بالصعود  النزوووووووووول هو طريقة ولاغيرررررررررررررررر بالتوفيق

  

> ياشباب وعلى غيررررررررررررررررررررررر العادة لكن خذووووووووووو نقاط الصفر لو وصل اليها الازواج  واغلق فوقها ساعة سنخرج اليورو13640  الاسترليني لو اغلق ساعة فوق 161 16   *الفرنك لو اغلق ساعة تحت 09750 نخرج منة بالتوفيق متابعين*

 الوقف للفرنك أخي الكريم كم هو؟

----------


## bassam2

عدنااااااااااااا والعود احمد طمن يالعميسي شوووووووووووووو الاخبار اما زال السوق للبيع؟

----------


## bassam2

هل لاحداث مصر تأثير؟

----------


## alomisi

> عدنااااااااااااا والعود احمد طمن يالعميسي شوووووووووووووو الاخبار اما زال السوق للبيع؟

  
مازلنا ننتضر الاهداف باذن الله مالم يتم اقفال الصفقات عند النقاط المحدد مسبقا 
بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار فرنك شراء الاستوب بتعاعها اغلاق ساعة تحت 09650 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

والله ياشباب مشغووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولين مع اخوانا في مصر قدام الشاشات باذن الله اليوم يوم الفرج باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

نعزز البيع من هنا ولا نكتفي بالبيع الاول؟

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي بالاول يوم بكرة مش بسيط على اليوروووووووو والاسترليني بالتوفيق اخ بسام

----------


## bassam2

ان شاء الله جاهم الفرج بس فلوسه وين بدهم يروحوا فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bassam2

تسلم يامعلم ومتابعين معاك الشاشة واحداث مصر

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله جاهم الفرج بس فلوسه وين بدهم يروحوا فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ثرووووووووةكبيرة  يعطوها الاسر المسيكنة اضن مابيكون فية واحد محتاج هههههههههههههههههه عقبالنا ياشيخ في اليمن

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> نكتفي بالاول يوم بكرة مش بسيط على اليوروووووووو والاسترليني بالتوفيق اخ بسام

 يا ترى ليه ؟  :016:

----------


## alomisi

طيب انا استاذن النقاط معلومة باذن الله ومبرووووووووووووووك مقدما صفقت الفرنك وكخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ على الاسترليني  واليورو ربنا يهدية في الطريق  
بالتوفيق اخ بسام خطاب حسني بعد نصف ساعة

----------


## alomisi

> يا ترى ليه ؟

 اقولك لية غدا    والله اعلم وحسب المامي بنضريت جان غدا سيحدث هناك تطابق سعري زمني مهم وبالتوقيت سيحدث الاقتران بالقمر على الي مايتسماش الكوكب غدا مساء المهم مساء ليس هناك وقت محدد لتنفيذ الحركة لكن خلو بالكم انو من الجمعة الين يوم الاثنين يوم الافتتاح والارجح انها يوم الجمعة بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

بانتتظار الخطاب ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يعدل مساره هاليورو والكيبل بالانتظار

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> اقولك لية غدا والله اعلم وحسب المامي بنضريت جان غدا سيحدث هناك تطابق سعري زمني مهم وبالتوقيت سيحدث الاقتران بالقمر على الي مايتسماش الكوكب غدا مساء المهم مساء ليس هناك وقت محدد لتنفيذ الحركة لكن خلو بالكم انو من الجمعة الين يوم الاثنين يوم الافتتاح والارجح انها يوم الجمعة بالتوفيق ياشباب

 تسلم يا العميسي 
بس قصدك شنو بالتطابق السعري الزمني ؟ 
يعني حيكون في صعود و لا هبوط و لا تذبذب ؟ 
و لا مهرجان الفوركس للتسوق 2011 ؟ 
^_^

----------


## bassam2

تطابق سعري زمني وكوكب وقمر شووووووووووووووووو هالحكي الكبير ياعميسي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبوخالد2010

أخي العميسي:
هل نضع الأهداف لليورو 3515 والباوند 5930 والفرنك 9715؟
أم نقرب أهداف الباوند واليورو؟

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

لقد عاد اليورو الى منطقة الدخول نخرج الان ام نستمر على اهداف اليورو والباوند

----------


## أبو نواف

الفرنك حقق الهدف 
مبروك للجميع 
منتظرين اليورو والباوند 
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب صفقت الفرنك +60نقطة خضراء الان نخرج من اليورو دولار ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 45 نقطة خير وبركة والخروووووووووووووووووووووووج ايضا من الاسترليني   والقاء الساتعة الثانية بعد الضهر بالتوفيق5 ان شاء الله يكون يوم وفيرررررررررررررررررررررررر بالخير

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*اليورو اشوفه شراء من ١.٣٤٨٠ شرايك*

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالعميسي .الخروج من الاسترليني عخسارته؟

----------


## bassam2

ما طلع صاحبك يالعميسي ملزق بالكرسي هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالشباب وجمعة مباركة باذن الله على الجميع ونتابع اليورو ياشباب على فكرة سنرى الايام المقبلة ارقام جديدة نفتقدها لكن هل هي صعود ام هبوووووووووووووووط هذا ماسيتم تحديدة بعد قرائت حركة الزوج اليوم باذن الله ركز معي يا صديقي mr eng نتابع ياشباب انا على تواصل من الان وفوق 6 ساعات متواجدين معاكم نتابع

----------


## أبو نواف

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا بالشباب وجمعة مباركة باذن الله على الجميع ونتابع اليورو ياشباب على فكرة سنرى الايام المقبلة ارقام جديدة نفتقدها لكن هل هي صعود ام هبوووووووووووووووط هذا ماسيتم تحديدة بعد قرائت حركة الزوج اليوم باذن الله ركز معي يا صديقي mr eng نتابع ياشباب انا على تواصل من الان وفوق 6 ساعات متواجدين معاكم نتابع

 يعطيك العافيه 
وشوف الباوند ايش سوااااااااا 
مكاااااااار هالباوند 
ومتابعين معاك

----------


## bassam2

ياااااااااااااحيالله ومتابعين معاك يازعيم

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه 
> وشوف الباوند ايش سوااااااااا 
> مكاااااااار هالباوند 
> ومتابعين معاك

  ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ابو نواف  الوجهه كانت معلومة وهي هبووووووووووووط بس حركت الامس لم تكن طبيعية زودوها شوي ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فرصة حلووووووووووووووووووووة ةواستوبها 20 نقطة فقط بيع الخروووووووووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 09978 الاستوب نقطت 01000 بالتوفيق

----------


## المهاجر 55

مساء الخيرات جميعاً 
اخي 
ويش رايك بالدولار ين  
مشكووووووور

----------


## bassam2

الهدف يامعلم قريب ولا بعيد؟

----------


## bassam2

وعدتنا يالعميسي بتحليل للداو جونز اليوم فلاتنسانا بكرمك

----------


## alomisi

> مساء الخيرات جميعاً 
> اخي 
> ويش رايك بالدولار ين  
> مشكووووووور

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي المهاجر الدولار ين في صعود لكنى على فكرة اذا كان معاك شراء من تحت افضل تخرج منة عند 08365 حتى ترى ماذا سيعمل الزوج مع هذة النقطة اذا اغلق فوقها يوم اربع ساعات انتضرة عند 8455 وهكذا اخي الدولار ين دخل في قائمت المراوغة لانه طوال الفترة السابقة وهو يكسر ترندات يومية واسبوعية ولكنة سرعان مايمكر ولايواصل طريقة بعد الكسر ويعود للحضيض وهكذا فوجب الحذر منة بالتوفيق اخ مهاجر

----------


## alomisi

تابع الدولار ين ماذا سيعمل الان عند 8365  وصل فيها الى الزاوية 180 وسنرى هبووووووووووط للمتابعة فقط واذا واصل الصعود ويريد الاستمرار يجب علية اغلاق 4 ساعات فوقها نتابع

----------


## alomisi

انتبهو ياشباب من الدولار فرنك هو الان 09745 لسى باقي معاة هبوط اليوم والله اعلم هذا ماتقولة نجمت السار لليوم على الدولار فرنك فمن كان لة شراء من تحت فلا يطمع بالمزيد بالتوفيق نتابع الازواج وننتضر الفرص بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو محمد.

آيش نظرتك لليورو وآلاسترليني هل مآزآلا للنزول 
مشكور آخوي

----------


## ramsi07

بسم الله ماشاء الله ولا إله إلا الله
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
الله ينور دربك يا العميسي يا بطل

----------


## alomisi

> آيش نظرتك لليورو وآلاسترليني هل مآزآلا للنزول 
> مشكور آخوي

 لاتحديد الان من معاة صفقات بيع من فوق يخرج منها من اليورو والاسترليني بالتوفيق لاتنسوا ان اليوم جمعة 
شووووووووووووووووووووف الفرنك تقول انو زي الي سمعنا وعلى طووووووووول هههههههههههههههه حلوة

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

> ياشباب فرصة حلووووووووووووووووووووة ةواستوبها 20 نقطة فقط بيع الخروووووووووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 09978 الاستوب نقطت 01000 بالتوفيق

 وماذا عن هذة الصفقة ؟

----------


## alomisi

الى مازالت الصفقة معاة يرفع الاستوب الى اغلاق ساعة فوق 10015 بالتوفيق اصلا بالغنا في الاستوب شوي كان صغير ةهذة صفقت الاسترالي بالتوفيق وبعدين ماشاء الله ياشباب مانشوف وجوة جديدة الى اذافية ملامست استوبات ههههههههههه على العموم ياهلا فيك ياخي ومتابعين ياريت الشباب يتفاعلو معانا الى بيشهدوا من وراء الحلبة بالتوفيق

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

> الى مازالت الصفقة معاة يرفع الاستوب الى اغلاق ساعة فوق 10015 بالتوفيق اصلا بالغنا في الاستوب شوي كان صغير ةهذة صفقت الاسترالي بالتوفيق وبعدين ماشاء الله ياشباب مانشوف وجوة جديدة الى اذافية ملامست استوبات ههههههههههه على العموم ياهلا فيك ياخي ومتابعين ياريت الشباب يتفاعلو معانا الى بيشهدوا من وراء الحلبة بالتوفيق

 هههههههههه
ربنا يبعد عنا وعنك الاستوبات 
مشاء الله موضوعك رائع ومتابع معك عن بعد منذ فترة وطريقك اخضر ان شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة يالعميسي

----------


## bassam2

صلاااااااااااااااااااااااااة العصر وعود باذن الله لاتعطي شي استناني يامان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بيع الدولار فر نك الهدف 20 نقطة من السعر الحالي السعر الحالي 09729   بالتوفيق الاستوبات ستلحق

----------


## alomisi

وشراء اليوؤو دولار باذن الله من السعر الحالي 13526  باذن الله قوية

----------


## alomisi

والخروج من صفقت الاسترالي  و15 نقطة تعكيسةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة مو مشكلة

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله صفقت اليورو وصفقت الفرنك قووووووووووووووووووووووة باذن الله اي صعود هو فرصة لتعزيز يالغاليين
 خلو بالكم وخلو معنامجال لتعكسيات على الاقل 50 نقطة احتياطات بس اوعدكم مش زي تعكيسات امس تصدقوااااااااااااااا راسي عورني بس الحمدلله  
مادامت الوجهه معلومة لاضيرررررررررررر بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

معاك يا معلم

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الخروج من صفقة اليورو و  عند 13546 ووو+20نقطة خضراء الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك نتابع الفرنك

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب الي مالحقها ينتضرها  باذن الله راجعة نقطت 13546

----------


## المهاجر 55

مبروك يابطل

----------


## alomisi

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك +23 نقطة خضراء :Good:  :013:  على الدولار فرنك

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

الف مبروك وجمعه موفقة للجميع

----------


## alomisi

معلش ياشباب نقاط صغيرة لكن  والله ما هو الاخوووووووووووووووووفا على الحسابات وانا اتبع اليوم باذن الله  الوجههة العامة لليورو على مدار اسبوع او اسبوعين قادمين باذن الله وبعدها خير كل الخير باذن الله 
نتابع

----------


## أبو نواف

> معلش ياشباب نقاط صغيرة لكن  والله ما هو الاخوووووووووووووووووفا على الحسابات وانا اتبع اليوم باذن الله  الوجههة العامة لليورو على مدار اسبوع او اسبوعين قادمين باذن الله وبعدها خير كل الخير باذن الله 
> نتابع

 الله يعطيك العافية 
متابعين 
وبالعكس نقاط قليلة أحسن من خساير ..... ولاتنسى اليوم جمعه .... يعني أي نقطة عن 10 نقاااااط 
ياما راحت حسابات بهاليوم 
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفو ياشباب لاتغركم 20 او 30 نقطة فوق الاهداف انا ما خرجت الا وانا والله حاسس طبعن بعد الدراسة على الشارت انا الصعودات ستكون تصحيحية اما الوجهات الرسمية فباذن الله قادمممممممممممممممممة ركزوووووو على صفقتين اليورو والفرنك بعد خروجنا ماذا فعلت الازواج اوهمت ووثقت طريقها وبعدها بدقائق انعكاس سريع اوصيكم مليوووووووووووووووون مرة القناعة ياشباب ولا تتحسر على خسارة ولاتتحسر على ربح ضاع لو انك بقيت في الصفقة اهم حاجة اعرف مكان دخولك وتاكد من الوجههة وقف عند نقاطك المعلومة لاتطمح وتطمع بالاصح بالكثير اذا لم تكن متاكد من الوجهه وبالتوفيق باذن الله وتخضر في اخضر باذن الله نتابع

----------


## أبو نواف

> شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفو ياشباب لاتغركم 20 او 30 نقطة فوق الاهداف انا ما خرجت الا وانا والله حاسس طبعن بعد الدراسة على الشارت انا الصعودات ستكون تصحيحية اما الوجهات الرسمية فباذن الله قادمممممممممممممممممة ركزوووووو على صفقتين اليورو والفرنك بعد خروجنا ماذا فعلت الازواج اوهمت ووثقت طريقها وبعدها بدقائق انعكاس سريع اوصيكم مليوووووووووووووووون مرة القناعة ياشباب ولا تتحسر على خسارة ولاتتحسر على ربح ضاع لو انك بقيت في الصفقة اهم حاجة اعرف مكان دخولك وتاكد من الوجههة وقف عند نقاطك المعلومة لاتطمح وتطمع بالاصح بالكثير اذا لم تكن متاكد من الوجهه وبالتوفيق باذن الله وتخضر في اخضر باذن الله نتابع

 كلام من ذهب

----------


## alomisi

> كلام من ذهب

  يعطيك العافية ابو نواف الذهب من اصلك ومعدنك اخي ولاتهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون يالغالي وكلمت شكر لكل الشباب المتابعة والتي بتتفاعل وبتحسس الواحد انو فعلا اخوانة بيستفيدوووووووا منوا وهذا بيعني لي شي كبير ياشباب وباذن الله ابشرووووووووووا بالطريق الاخضر على الدوام باذن الله وكلمت شكر اكررها للاخ نواف

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله بيع الاسترليني ياشباب السعر الحالي16009  الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 16040

----------


## أبو نواف

> باذن الله بيع الاسترليني ياشباب السعر الحالي16009  الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 16040

 معاك بإذن الله للأهداف

----------


## bassam2

ناخد الكيبل من هون ياعميسي مالحقت الا الحين؟

----------


## alomisi

> ناخد الكيبل من هون ياعميسي مالحقت الا الحين؟

 اوكي بس الالتزام بالاستوب ضروري اووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## bassam2

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم هدف آلبيع للكيبل ؟

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أخبار التطابق السعري الزمني يا مان ؟

----------


## alomisi

وين الشباب السموحة ياشباب الاوضاع عندنا متوترة شوي والنت متلخبط والتيار الكهرباء من امس الصباح مقطووووووووووووووووووووع لكن خيرررررررررررررررر باذن الله  نتابع مازال معنا من يوم الجمعة صفقت الاسترليني بيع من نقطت 16009  باذن الله نخرج منها عند نقطت 15989 ونكتفي ب +20 نقطة حتى نستطيع اليوم بدراسة الفرص والدخووووووووووووول بة ونضمن نقاطنا باذن الله بالتوفيق

----------


## bushab82

الله يسهل عليكم ان شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

يااااااااااااااحيالله بالعميسي وكيف الاحوال

----------


## bassam2

ومتابعين معك يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

> الله يسهل عليكم ان شاء الله

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بيك اخي يسهل للجميع باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> ومتابعين معك يامعلم

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااا بيك اخ بسام ونتابع الفرص  وقبل كل شي نقوووووووووووووووووووووووول مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك+20نقطة من بيع الاسترليني ال فاضلة معانا من يوم الجمعة ضرب الهدف 15989 بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

هلا بالجميع 
وبالتوفيق 
وأسبوع أخضر للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

شراء اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13461 الهدف 40 نقطة باذن الله   بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

نتائج الاسبوع الماضي ماذكرنها ياشباب قليلة بس كان ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووف السوق    +168 نقطة خضراء الخسارة 25 نقطة الصافي 143 نقطة خضراء

----------


## bassam2

تم بعووووووووووووووووووووووون الله

----------


## alomisi

بيع الدولار فرنك من السعرالحالي 09717 الهدف 09785 بالتوفيق ياشباب يعني 30 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

تعديل ياشباب نضع هدف اليورو مبدئيا 20نقطة

----------


## أبو نواف

بالتوفيق 
تم الدخووووووووووول 
وإلى الأهداف إن شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

لاخوف من  تذبذب اليورو قليلا للاسفل اذا عاد ونزل شوي قد نصفعة بصفقة شراء اخرى من تحت اذا  بنقوووووووووووووول نتابع

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

تم الدخول 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bassam2

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## alomisi

مو مشكلة 5 دقايق  مش لصالحنا على الزوجين مو مشكلة نستحملهم  اخر خمس دقائق من هذة الساعة

----------


## alomisi

نكتفي ب+20نقطة خضراء من اليورو دولار والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  لمن دخل معنا ياشباب واخضر في اخضر باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي  13473 بسرعة

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله   ناكل من الفرنك ومن اليورو باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

كم الهدف 
لليورو؟

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب نكتفي من الفرنك ب +18 نقطة خضراء الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووك ونتابع صفقت اليورو

----------


## bassam2

ورااااااااااااااااااك وراك ياعميسي

----------


## alomisi

> كم الهدف 
> لليورو؟

 الهدف 50 باذن الله لليورو الي بعنا من 13473 بالتوفيق :Good:  :Drive1:

----------


## bassam2

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامان

----------


## alomisi

نتابع ياشباب معلش الفرص قليل بسب الذبذبة حقت الاسبوع الماضي واعادت اختبارات تلك النقاط باذن الله اسبووووووووووووووووووووووع موفق وبداية موفقةنتابع زوج اليورو الي بعناة من 13473

----------


## alomisi

استوب اليورو اغلاق ساعة فوق 13503 اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك استاذن ساعة وراجع

----------


## bassam2

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامان

----------


## عملات 2010

موفقين في اليورو وباذن الله صفقتكم رابحة

----------


## bassam2

كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف 
ويوم موفق بمعيتك يالعميسي

----------


## أبى تراب

كل عام أنتم بخير

----------


## alomisi

> موفقين في اليورو وباذن الله صفقتكم رابحة

 موفقين في الجاي باذن الله هاي الصفقة  كبست علينا   يعني بالامس   تقدرو تقولوا لا اكلناة ولا اكلنا بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف 
> ويوم موفق بمعيتك يالعميسي

  وانت بالف خيرررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخ بسام واللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد  وعلى آلة وصحبة اجمعين

----------


## alomisi

> كل عام أنتم بخير

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بيك اخي وانت من اهل الخير والعافية

----------


## المهاجر 55

مساء الخير اخي الكريم 
ويش رايك بالباوند دولار

----------


## alomisi

نتابع السوق ياشباب وان شاء الله يوم موفق :Good:

----------


## bassam2

نكرر بيع اليورو من هوووووووووووووووووووون؟

----------


## alomisi

> مساء الخير اخي الكريم 
> ويش رايك بالباوند دولار

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي مهاجر ششوف اخي الباوند مشكل هرمونيك قوي ودلالتة سلبية هو الى الاسفل الى الاسفل ومبدائيا 15911 ومن ثم 15700 لكن خذ في بالك انو قد وهذا مستبعد قليلا قد يزور ا16220 المهم ان كل صعود للياوند من النقاط الحالية ب 50 نقطة هو فرصة للبيع وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

> نكرر بيع اليورو من هوووووووووووووووووووون؟

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااليش صفقت الامس مازالت معك  يا اخ بسام

----------


## bassam2

ماضرب الهدف!

----------


## alomisi

> ماضرب الهدف!

 ههههههههههههه طيب طيب فية حاجة بقلك فيها بعدين اهم حاجة الحين ضروري اليورو يغلق ساعة تحت 13505 وبعدها نتكلم   لاتعمل شي

----------


## bassam2

هههههههههههههههههههه وضعي بيخوف؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## cache cache

*ما حدا وضعو بخوف غيري انا علقان بالباوند بايع من 5990 
صباح الخير*

----------


## Pharm.D

> ههههههههههههه طيب طيب فية حاجة بقلك فيها بعدين اهم حاجة الحين ضروري اليورو يغلق ساعة تحت 13505 وبعدها نتكلم   لاتعمل شي

 إغلاق الساعة السابقة أوحى بهبوط لليورو دولار
و لكن كما تفضلت لتأكد سلبية الشمعة نحتاج إلى إغلاق أسفل الأدنى لهذه الساعة (تحت 13500)
و لا أتوقع إغلاقاً كهذا ... باقي 15 دقيقة و اليورو يحلق فوق 3530
و الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## Pharm.D

> *ما حدا وضعو بخوف غيري انا علقان بالباوند بايع من 5990 
> صباح الخير*

 لماذ الخوف من هبوط الباوند
المسألة مسألة وقت فقط
و الهبوط هو طريقه الرسمي الآن -- بإذن الله 
تحياتي

----------


## Pharm.D

أخي العميسي ... و الإخوة المشاركون في هذا الموضوع 
ألا تشعرون ان تذبذب اليورو اليوم سريع !!!

----------


## cache cache

*عسى خير*

----------


## alomisi

> *ما حدا وضعو بخوف غيري انا علقان بالباوند بايع من 5990 
> صباح الخير*

 باذن الله ولا علقان ولا شي  خل مجال لتصحيحات  نحن الان في تصحيح لاباس بة باذن الله ارى نهايتة عند 16010 باذن الله  والطريق الرسمي هي هبووووووووووووط باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> إغلاق الساعة السابقة أوحى بهبوط لليورو دولار
> و لكن كما تفضلت لتأكد سلبية الشمعة نحتاج إلى إغلاق أسفل الأدنى لهذه الساعة (تحت 13500)
> و لا أتوقع إغلاقاً كهذا ... باقي 15 دقيقة و اليورو يحلق فوق 3530
> و الله أعلى و أعلم

 ياهلا بالاخ بهرم حط في راسك 13570 لتصحيحات الكبيرة لليورو  لكن الوجهه الرسمية باذن الله 13320   
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> *عسى خير*

  
خيرررررررررررررر ان شاء الله  وكما قال الاخ تذبذب   والتذبذب غالبا يكون في الحركات الصحيحية  
نتابع

----------


## bassam2

يعني معلم نستناه هناك ونلطشه كف بيع؟

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16133 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## cache cache

*يا كريم يا الله*

----------


## Pharm.D

> بسم الله ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16133 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

 تم البيع من سعر 16115

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بيع اليورو ين  من السعر الحالي 11326 الهدف50

----------


## bassam2

وراك وراك ياعميسي

----------


## cache cache

*طمني عن الباوند
عندي بيع من 5990*

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الباوند ياشباب من السعر الحالي 16155  بالتوفيق هدف صفقت التعزيز 30 نقطة مبدائيا

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني يصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة على الاربع ساعات نتابع  ياريت الشباب الي دخلوووووووووو معنا يضلو متابعين

----------


## cache cache

*معك يا حلو بس الخوف سيطر عليّ ما قادر عزز
انا بايع من اسعار متدنية مش من النقاط يللي جنابك حددتها*

----------


## bassam2

وانا معاك ومتابع بصمت

----------


## alomisi

> وانا معاك ومتابع بصمت

 ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيك اخ بسام          تعرف االحركة الي بنشوفها هاي شديدت الذبذبة    انا بقول الشارت  والذبذبة هاي في محلها فعلااااااااااا لانها ستحدد مصير كثير من العملات في الاتجاهات القادمة  
 فنكون حذرين باذن الله  وباذن الله صفقاتنا  تمشي في الاتجاة  الصح ونضرتنا تكون موفقة رغم التذبذب الانعكاسات الحادة نتابع

----------


## bassam2

برضو وراك وراك والثقة فيك ياعالية ولا يهمك يااااااااااااااااااااامان سير ونحن من خلفك نسير

----------


## alomisi

وباذن الله ساعة جديد مبشرة  بالخير على الاسترليني نتابع ياشباب هبووووووووووووووط

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

> وباذن الله ساعة جديد مبشرة  بالخير على الاسترليني نتابع ياشباب هبووووووووووووووط

 معاك والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحش يالعميسي

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ين يصتدم بزاوية 90 على الخمس دقائق  باذن الله يمرررها               هاذا مكنا ننتضر  بالتوفيق متابعين

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ين يصتدم بزاوية 90 على الخمس دقائق باذن الله يمرررها هاذا مكنا ننتضر بالتوفيق متابعين :Drive1:

----------


## bassam2

الزاوية 90 والزاوية 180 الاصطدام بها يعني هبوط السعر؟

----------


## alomisi

> *معك يا حلو بس الخوف سيطر عليّ ما قادر عزز
> انا بايع من اسعار متدنية مش من النقاط يللي جنابك حددتها*

  
 ركززززززززززززززززززززززت معاك انت بايع من 16015   كان المفرووووووض ما تدخلها لكن شيلها لمرة ثانية  اذا مالحقت السعر الي دخلنا علية بحدود 5 اكثر من كذا لاتدخل  
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## cache cache

*اذا بتسمح وضح اكتر شو لازم اعمل
مع كل الشكر والامتنان على اهتمامك*

----------


## alomisi

> *اذا بتسمح وضح اكتر شو لازم اعمل
> مع كل الشكر والامتنان على اهتمامك*

 اقصد انووووو مرة ثانية اذا مالحقت السعر الي دخلنا بية الصفقة  لاتدخل في الصفقة تستنى توصية ثانية لانك ملحقت السعر  الا اذا كان الفرق بحدود 5 نقاط مو مشكلة تدخلها  اضن الحين  اتضحت الصورة

----------


## cache cache

*ممنون عينك
وعد ما رح ادخل من الارقام يللي بتحددها واذا تأخرت بنطر توصيةتانية
ما شاء الله عليك
زادك الله علما ونفعا*

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله الي معاة مجال ناخذ الدولار فرنك شراء  من السعر الحالي 09680  الهدف 50 باذن الله عند 09730 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الى الاهداف ياشباب الاسترليني الاولى بيع والثانية تعزيز بيع ومعنا صفقت اليورو ين وايضا صفقة شراء الدولار فرنك نتابع طبعن اهداف الصفقات 50 لكل صفقة  باذن الله :Good:

----------


## bassam2

متابعين ومعاااااااااااااااااااااك معاك يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

نصف ساعة  وراجع  بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## cache cache

*في امان الله
لما بترجع بدي تحليل عن امكانية رجوع السعر ل 1.6000*

----------


## المهاجر 55

متابعين معاك يالغالي

----------


## bassam2

بانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااارك

----------


## i_love_dubai

السلام عليكم جميعا وخصوصا الاخ alosimi
صراحة انا من فترة اضفت مؤشر نجمة السار الى تحليلاتي لاني وجدتها صادقة وقوية في تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة والآن اصبحت اساسية بالنسبة لي
فلفت نظري موضوعك وحبيت اقرأه فانبهرت بالنتائج وعجبتني ولكن بصراحة الى الآن قرأت اكثر من ٥٠ صفحة ولكني لم اعرف اللاستراتيجية الكاملة
فالشرح الموجود في الصفحة ١٩ غير كامل فممكن اعرف من حضرتك ماهي الطريقة الكاملة....او اذا في صفحة مذكور فيها الشرح الوافي ممكن ارجعلها
لاني قرات في اكثر من مشاركة عن زاوية ٩٠ و ١٨٠ وماعرفت شو بالضبط المعنى
بصراحة انا  اهنيك عالنتائج الرائعة بالفعل طريقة قوية
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## أبو نواف

> نصف ساعة  وراجع  بالتوفيق ياشباب

 بالتوفيق للجميع 
معاكم باليورو ين  
وإلى الأهداف بإذن  الله 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب الحذر الحذر من الذهب عند انقطاحلية 1375 و1380 هل سيواصل الصعووووووووووووود ام نرى 1266 ايام ليلة وتتضح الرؤيا واذكر عندالنقاط الحالية لذهب نقاط تحديد وجهه هل سيعيد التاريخ نفسة ونرى ماراينا في شهر3 2008 وهبووووووووط اكثر من  :Yikes3: 3000 :Yikes3:  الف نقطة :Yikes3:   لانوووووووووو اشووووووووف الكثير يستبعدها  ومع الثلاث القمم الي عاملة زي التاج  على الاسبوعي لا استبعدهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا            للمتابعة فقط

----------


## bassam2

نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورت

----------


## bassam2

ياعميسي القيلنا نظرة عالنفط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> ياعميسي القيلنا نظرة عالنفط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام    مالي سالفة معاة بجد وسبق وقلتلك مابنزلي من زووووووووووووووور  هههههههههه 
بجد اخ بسام مالي فية  والا عيوني اقليييييييعهم لييييييييييك لو تشتا   يازوووووول  نتابع سوووووووووق اليوم شرشحنا شوي

----------


## bassam2

حبيبي يااااااااااااااازعيم كلك زوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## bassam2

وتسلملي عيووووووووووووووووووووووووووونك يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## alomisi

استوب الفرنك ملامست 09620  استوب اليورو ين ملامست 11350  استوب الاسترليني ملامست 16320 كبيره شوي بس ماسيه اي صفقة تجيب ربح 50 نقطة نخرج منها على طول تمسون على خيرررررررررررر ياشباب الاستوبات احتياطا لانو سبحان الله   كل شي وارد فية مهما كانت قوت النضرة والتاكد بالتوفيق ياشباب دعواتكم

----------


## i_love_dubai

عفوا استاذ alomisi  ممكن تقرأ مشاركتي في الصفحة السابقة  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## bassam2

بالتوفيق يازعيم ونشوفك على خيرررررررررررر

----------


## alomisi

> عفوا استاذ alomisi  ممكن تقرأ مشاركتي في الصفحة السابقة  ولك جزيل الشكر

   ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي رجعت علشانك اخي باذن الله مانطنش حد باذن الله بكرة ححاول  اوجز لكم الطريقة باختصار باذن الله الوقت الحين مو مناسب اوووووووووكي اخي بالتوفيق

----------


## i_love_dubai

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي رجعت علشانك اخي باذن الله مانطنش حد باذن الله بكرة ححاول  اوجز لكم الطريقة باختصار باذن الله الوقت الحين مو مناسب اوووووووووكي اخي بالتوفيق

 الله يسلمك مشكور كثيراخي  
ولايهمك ان شاء الله بكرةبانتظارك انا
في الوقت اللي يناسبك
شكرا

----------


## alomisi

السلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم شباب  متابعين باذن الله ودقايق يفتتح الشارت  واضن كان فية هناك تصحيحات لاباس بها  لنا عودة

----------


## bassam2

يااااااااااااااااهلا بالعميسي

----------


## i_love_dubai

> السلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم شباب  متابعين باذن الله ودقايق يفتتح الشارت  واضن كان فية هناك تصحيحات لاباس بها  لنا عودة

 وعليكم  السلام
اهلا فيك نورت

----------


## bassam2

استأذن نصف ساعه ورااااااااااااااااااااااااجع

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بشووووووووف دائما انو عيب الطريقة الوحيد هو الاستوب وبتلاحضو انو انا مابحطش اغلب الاحيان استوبات وقد وضعنا امس لعدم متابعت الشارت اثناء الله ولكن كما قلتلكم الوجهه العامة هبووووووووووووط باذن الله للاسترليني واليورو وارتفاع للدولار فرنك وهبوط لليورو ين واي تعكيسات انا دائما بعززززززززززز وباذن الله لم تخطئ معي اي صفقة عززت فيها على طوال المواضوع الا تقريبا مرة المهم ياشباب نتابع صفقاتنا الشباب الي عملو استوبات تقريبا انضرب علينا استوب الفرنك واستوب اليورو ين انا لا اخفي عليكم انني عملت تعزيزات بيع من تلك النقاط المهم الي انضربت عليهم الاستوبات واحد يذذكر لينا الخسارة كم بكل وضوح وشفافية ونتابع صفقت الاسترليني طبعن معانا  +50 نقطة ربح  من صفقت تعزيز الاسترليني   وياشباب ارجوووووووكم اي واحد في راسة استفسار او راي  لوضع الصفقات او نقاش انا مستعد  وياليت الشباب بدخلو على الازواج وبدل مااجلس انا ابحث في كم ازواج وبين وضع الكلام والتوصيات على المنتدى  اريد الشباب يبحثو ا مع وخليكم في الافتراقات بين نجوم السار الس حيشوف افتراق كبير في اي عملة رئيسية والا متقاطعة  اهم حاجة من فريم النصف ساعة الى الاسبوعي ينبها واحنا نتناقش ويستفيد الشباب  ويفهمو ا حاجة تنفعهم من هاي الورشة بدل توصيات وبس اان والله اريد رفع كل فرصة لكن مافي مجال  فاريدكم تركزووووووووا على اول  ثانية في الفريم يعني اول ماتضهر نجمت السار  في الفريم طبعن اعدادات نجوم السار هي الافتراضية وخلي لونها احمر  واختار الخط العريض الي في النص للاعدادات علشان الافتراقات توضح واذا ماتقدر ترفع الصورة ممكن تكتب اسم الزوج والفريم وانا اطلع علية بسرعة وارد الخبر كذا نتعاون ياشباب والله نريد الفايدة للجميع ياشباب بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نواف

> ياشباب بشووووووووف دائما انو عيب الطريقة الوحيد هو الاستوب وبتلاحضو انو انا مابحطش اغلب الاحيان استوبات وقد وضعنا امس لعدم متابعت الشارت اثناء الله ولكن كما قلتلكم الوجهه العامة هبووووووووووووط باذن الله للاسترليني واليورو وارتفاع للدولار فرنك وهبوط لليورو ين واي تعكيسات انا دائما بعززززززززززز وباذن الله لم تخطئ معي اي صفقة عززت فيها على طوال المواضوع الا تقريبا مرة المهم ياشباب نتابع صفقاتنا الشباب الي عملو استوبات تقريبا انضرب علينا استوب الفرنك واستوب اليورو ين انا لا اخفي عليكم انني عملت تعزيزات بيع من تلك النقاط المهم الي انضربت عليهم الاستوبات واحد يذذكر لينا الخسارة كم بكل وضوح وشفافية ونتابع صفقت الاسترليني طبعن معانا  +50 نقطة ربح  من صفقت تعزيز الاسترليني   وياشباب ارجوووووووكم اي واحد في راسة استفسار او راي  لوضع الصفقات او نقاش انا مستعد  وياليت الشباب بدخلو على الازواج وبدل مااجلس انا ابحث في كم ازواج وبين وضع الكلام والتوصيات على المنتدى  اريد الشباب يبحثو ا مع وخليكم في الافتراقات بين نجوم السار الس حيشوف افتراق كبير في اي عملة رئيسية والا متقاطعة  اهم حاجة من فريم النصف ساعة الى الاسبوعي ينبها واحنا نتناقش ويستفيد الشباب  ويفهمو ا حاجة تنفعهم من هاي الورشة بدل توصيات وبس اان والله اريد رفع كل فرصة لكن مافي مجال  فاريدكم تركزووووووووا على اول  ثانية في الفريم يعني اول ماتضهر نجمت السار  في الفريم طبعن اعدادات نجوم السار هي الافتراضية وخلي لونها احمر  واختار الخط العريض الي في النص للاعدادات علشان الافتراقات توضح واذا ماتقدر ترفع الصورة ممكن تكتب اسم الزوج والفريم وانا اطلع علية بسرعة وارد الخبر كذا نتعاون ياشباب والله نريد الفايدة للجميع ياشباب بالتوفيق

 الله يعطيك العافية أخوي 
وأنا اتفق معاك بخصوص وضع الفرص والشارتات لنتناقش مع بعض ونستفيد من وجود شخص خبير  
وبخصوص الصفقات ماوضعت استوب .... وراهم وراهم .... واثقين بنظرتك وننتظر الأهداف بإذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الساعة الجديدة في صالح نضرتنا   نتابع

----------


## أبو نواف

هو أهم شي بالموضوع بداية الأفتراق 
ولكن كيف يكون الوضع 
هل نشتري نبيع ، متى ، كلها أسئلة موجودة عندي 
مثلا 
الشارت المرفق 
بدأ الإفتراق على اليورو في النص ساعة 
مالعمل؟؟؟؟  :016:  
تحياتي

----------


## i_love_dubai

> ياشباب بشووووووووف دائما انو عيب الطريقة الوحيد هو الاستوب وبتلاحضو انو انا مابحطش اغلب الاحيان استوبات وقد وضعنا امس لعدم متابعت الشارت اثناء الله ولكن كما قلتلكم الوجهه العامة هبووووووووووووط باذن الله للاسترليني واليورو وارتفاع للدولار فرنك وهبوط لليورو ين واي تعكيسات انا دائما بعززززززززززز وباذن الله لم تخطئ معي اي صفقة عززت فيها على طوال المواضوع الا تقريبا مرة المهم ياشباب نتابع صفقاتنا الشباب الي عملو استوبات تقريبا انضرب علينا استوب الفرنك واستوب اليورو ين انا لا اخفي عليكم انني عملت تعزيزات بيع من تلك النقاط المهم الي انضربت عليهم الاستوبات واحد يذذكر لينا الخسارة كم بكل وضوح وشفافية ونتابع صفقت الاسترليني طبعن معانا  +50 نقطة ربح  من صفقت تعزيز الاسترليني   وياشباب ارجوووووووكم اي واحد في راسة استفسار او راي  لوضع الصفقات او نقاش انا مستعد  وياليت الشباب بدخلو على الازواج وبدل مااجلس انا ابحث في كم ازواج وبين وضع الكلام والتوصيات على المنتدى  اريد الشباب يبحثو ا مع وخليكم في الافتراقات بين نجوم السار الس حيشوف افتراق كبير في اي عملة رئيسية والا متقاطعة  اهم حاجة من فريم النصف ساعة الى الاسبوعي ينبها واحنا نتناقش ويستفيد الشباب  ويفهمو ا حاجة تنفعهم من هاي الورشة بدل توصيات وبس اان والله اريد رفع كل فرصة لكن مافي مجال  فاريدكم تركزووووووووا على اول  ثانية في الفريم يعني اول ماتضهر نجمت السار  في الفريم طبعن اعدادات نجوم السار هي الافتراضية وخلي لونها احمر  واختار الخط العريض الي في النص للاعدادات علشان الافتراقات توضح واذا ماتقدر ترفع الصورة ممكن تكتب اسم الزوج والفريم وانا اطلع علية بسرعة وارد الخبر كذا نتعاون ياشباب والله نريد الفايدة للجميع ياشباب بالتوفيق

 الله يسلمك اخي 
شكرا عالكلام الجميل.... انا صرلي فقط يومين متابع الاستراتيجية واعجبتني بصراحة لكن الحقيقة لهلآ ماني عرفان كيف طريقة العمل 
ممكن اذا اتفضلت تشرحها اذا في مجال لاني قريت اكثر من ٦٠ صفحة بس ماقدرت اتاكد من فهمي لها
والشكر الجزيل لك

----------


## alomisi

> الله يسلمك اخي 
> شكرا عالكلام الجميل.... انا صرلي فقط يومين متابع الاستراتيجية واعجبتني بصراحة لكن الحقيقة لهلآ ماني عرفان كيف طريقة العمل 
> ممكن اذا اتفضلت تشرحها اذا في مجال لاني قريت اكثر من ٦٠ صفحة بس ماقدرت اتاكد من فهمي لها
> والشكر الجزيل لك

 باذن الله ابشر اخي 
الحين  الاسترليني ياشباب يصتدم بالزاوية 90 على فريم الاربع ساعات هل سيخترقها ام سيناور نتابع

----------


## bassam2

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا انضرب عندي استوب الفرنك واستوب اليورو ين

----------


## bassam2

بس مش مهم بنعوضها اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم باذن الله بمعيتك يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

صلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة العصر واعووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

----------


## bassam2

ماتعطي توصيات استناني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبو نواف

ماعطيتنا رأيك بالشارت أخوي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> الله يسلمك اخي 
> شكرا عالكلام الجميل.... انا صرلي فقط يومين متابع الاستراتيجية واعجبتني بصراحة لكن الحقيقة لهلآ ماني عرفان كيف طريقة العمل 
> ممكن اذا اتفضلت تشرحها اذا في مجال لاني قريت اكثر من ٦٠ صفحة بس ماقدرت اتاكد من فهمي لها
> والشكر الجزيل لك

 طيب الفتراقات لاتقاس بنقاط  الافتراقات الكبيرة واضحة زي الشمس اي بين النجمات عندما يهبط السعر كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررا لاتدخل في الافتراق الجديد لانو  100% هناك افتراق سياتي اكبر وستراة جيدا يجب ان تكون فاهم ولو قليلا بنماذج الهرمونيك وان تكون عملياتك مع وضع الشار ت اذا كنت في ترند صاعد تلزم الوجههة الرئيسية وهي الصعود وهكذا  وخذ معك الموفنجات 100 و200 ويجب عليك اذا وجد افتراق كبير ان  ترجع للفريم الذي فبلة هل يدعم افتراقك في الفريم الول ام لا اذا كان يدعم دخلت اذا كان لايدعم اذن تنتضر  شوي حت يعكس الزوج سعرة قليلا ومن ثم تنقض علية   لانك تعرف وجهتة الصحيح من الفريم العام وهكذا

----------


## alomisi

> ماعطيتنا رأيك بالشارت أخوي العميسي

 متابعين توصيات الامس 
بالنسبة اخي ابو نواف اليورو الى 13350 باذن الله الاسترليني الى 15970 الفرنك طايررررررررر فوق باذن الله اليورو ين الى 11170 بالتوفيق 
والمعذرة ابونواف قاعد اكتب من اول شويت شرح للاخ LOV  ولانو مافي وقت ياشباب اعذرووووووووني للي بسالو عن الشرح  احنا بننتضر الفرص  مع الشباب والشرررررررررح الطويل باخرنا متابعين

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معاااااااااااااااااااااك وننتظر الفرص

----------


## alomisi

> متابعين معاااااااااااااااااااااك وننتظر الفرص

 ليش حقت امس خرجت  منها كلها يا اخ بسام

----------


## bassam2

الاسترليني سكرته من شوي بس الفرنك واليورو ين ضرب ستوب ههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الي معاة بيع على اليورو يخرج من فية شويت تصحيح لفوق لليور في الساعة الجديدة  مش كثير نتابع

----------


## alomisi

تصحيح الاسترليني لفووووووووق لاباس بة  فليحذر البائعين من الالتباس هو تصحيح فقط   بالنسبة لفرصنا ستكون مع الوجهه العامة باذن الله من اخر التصحيحات بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تم الخروج من اليورو تبع اول امس اخيرا بعد ماوراني الويييييييييييل 
ههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الي حاب يبيع اليورو معنا يدخل بس يعمل حساب التعزيزات بالتوفيق  البيع من السعر الحالي 13470 الهدف 13350  
بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

نعمل بيع من وين لو طلع لفوق شوي انا سكرت العمليات الاولى كلها

----------


## alomisi

> نعمل بيع من وين لو طلع لفوق شوي انا سكرت العمليات الاولى كلها

 انا بايع من هنا  باذن الله الي حاب ينتضر ينتضر قدربما يكون فية تصحيح لفوق شوي بس انا اخذتة من هنا ولو صحح قليل لفوق  حعزز باذن الله  واليوروووووووووووووو الى 13350 باذن الله نتابع

----------


## bassam2

عمرك اطول من عمري سبقتني

----------


## alomisi

طيب يشباب بالنسبة لصفقات الامس ربح تعزيز الاسترليني بيع +50 نقطة راحوووووووووووو مع خسارت الفرنك -60 نقطة  اوك   طيب صفقت اليورو ين -10 نقاط  طيب صفقت الاسترليني البيع الاول فية ربح الى الان +20 نقطة تروح منها -10 نقاط على اليورو ين  المتبقي وخلاصة شغل امس +10 نقاط  والا فية اعتراض ولخبطة  الغلط الي عملناة امس هو الاستتتتتتتتوبات رغم التاكد من الوجهه العامة لجميع الصفقات لكن باذن الله الجاي خيرررررررررر وفية الخير احد معاة كلام على صفقات الامس او على النقاط المذكورة  ياشباب عاوزين شفافية

----------


## bassam2

انا والله ماعمري دخلت صفقة وحطيت ستوب الها الا امس اذا ذاكرتي ما خانتني 
مابحبه للستوب التيك بروفت افضل 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

طيب خيررررررررر باذن هناك مع الدولار فرنك تصحيح لاباس بة حناخذة شراء من نهايت التصحيح ننتضر ومن حينها سنضع الامر لشراء عن انتهائة من التصحيح

----------


## i_love_dubai

> طيب الفتراقات لاتقاس بنقاط  الافتراقات الكبيرة واضحة زي الشمس اي بين النجمات عندما يهبط السعر كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررا لاتدخل في الافتراق الجديد لانو  100% هناك افتراق سياتي اكبر وستراة جيدا يجب ان تكون فاهم ولو قليلا بنماذج الهرمونيك وان تكون عملياتك مع وضع الشار ت اذا كنت في ترند صاعد تلزم الوجههة الرئيسية وهي الصعود وهكذا  وخذ معك الموفنجات 100 و200 ويجب عليك اذا وجد افتراق كبير ان  ترجع للفريم الذي فبلة هل يدعم افتراقك في الفريم الول ام لا اذا كان يدعم دخلت اذا كان لايدعم اذن تنتضر  شوي حت يعكس الزوج سعرة قليلا ومن ثم تنقض علية   لانك تعرف وجهتة الصحيح من الفريم العام وهكذا

  شكرا عالشرح
انا شاء الله اجرب الطريقة واشتغل عليها اليوم
بالتوفييق

----------


## cache cache

*من وين التعزيز لليورو اذا اضطرينا ؟
مع الشكر*

----------


## bassam2

الشراء للفرنك لم يتم تحديده بعد؟

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله شراء الدولار فرنك  من السعر الحالي 09707

----------


## alomisi

> *من وين التعزيز لليورو اذا اضطرينا ؟* *مع الشكر*

 وقت بيع اليور للي ماباع بسررررررررررررررررعة السعر 13477

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16020  بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو صقر

:No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## cache cache

*معك بالسترليني ان شاء الله*

----------


## bassam2

هدف اليورو 3350؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

الاهداف جاية باذن الله شويت تصحيح طبعا  للهبوط الكبير الحاصل والصفقات في نهايت التصحيحات باذن الله وقريبا الى الاهداف طبعا 50 نقطة لكل زوج ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

الاسترليني 50 نقطة والفرنك 50 نقطة واليورو 120 نقطة؟

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

معك والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو صقر

> الاسترليني 50 نقطة والفرنك 50 نقطة واليورو 120 نقطة؟

 اخي لاتتوقع ان تربح هذه النقاط الان ممكن غدا وممكن يعكس الان كل زوج 50 نقطه لان السوق تشبع ارجو تقبل النصيحه

----------


## bassam2

مشكور ابوصقر والقناعه كنز لايفنى بيكفي من  كل زوج 20 نقطة واحنا بالف خير

----------


## alomisi

نصف ساعة وراجع  ياشباب   واي انعكاس  20 الى 30 نقطة هو فرص لتعزيز الصفقات  وباذن الله النضرة 99% صحيححححححححححح بالتوفيق اخواني

----------


## ابو صقر

بيع اليورو من 505 جيده والهدف 20 نقطه

----------


## bassam2

بانتظارك يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

قبل مااروووووووووووووووووووح لسى متابع ياشباب انا باذن الله داخل بالتعزيز الثالث وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواث  ق 10000000000000000% هبوووووط :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  الاسترليني والدولار وارتفاع الدولار فرنك اشوفكم بعد نصف ساعة الاسترليني الان 16050 اليورو الان 13512 الدولار فرنك 09678 اشوفكم بعد نصف ساعة بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

نبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييع مرة تانية اليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohannad Salman

> قبل مااروووووووووووووووووووح لسى متابع ياشباب انا باذن الله داخل بالتعزيز الثالث وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواث  ق 10000000000000000% هبوووووط الاسترليني والدولار وارتفاع الدولار فرنك اشوفكم بعد نصف ساعة الاسترليني الان 16050 اليورو الان 13512 الدولار فرنك 09678 اشوفكم بعد نصف ساعة بالتوفيق

 متابعين اخي alomisi ان شاء الله الى الاهداف وثقه منك ولا اروع .

----------


## Mohannad Salman

يا خوفي من اختراق اليورو والاغلاق اليومي اليوم .

----------


## bassam2

ولع اليورو لعنة الله عليه . شووووووووووووووووووووو هاااااااااااااااااااااااد

----------


## alomisi

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ياشباب هذي مش حركت السوق الطبيعية للاسعار واضحة وضوح الشمس دخل فيها الكبار والهدف ضرب استوبات شاهدوووووووا شموووووووووع الاربع ساعت ماضية والي احنا فيها طبعن المعتمد في هذة الاحوال ياشباب هو طريق الترند العام وباذن الله ترجع المياة الى مجاريها وكما قلنا ضرب استوبات بالله عليكم شارت الفرنك شمعتين اربع ساعات بهذا الشكل ويكون الاسعار طبيعية المهم باذن الله يكون مع الشباب المجال في الحسابات باذن الله تعود الاسعار الى خطوط الترند الرسمي والله المستعان متابعين معاكم ياشباب وزن راسي صار 10 كيلوا واعرفوا انو هاي الحركة ليست عكس اتجاة لكن شوف كم انعكاس يعني الله يعين اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة متابعين ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

متابعين ياااااااااااااااازعيم السار

----------


## bassam2

ولااااااااااااااااااااااا يهمك وخفف من وزن دماغك بيهمنا امره يضل خفيف ويلقط
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## cache cache

*لأ يا بسام لأ لأ
خللي راسو تقيل وخليه يمخمخ بعد حتى يبدع اكتر*

----------


## bassam2

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة ياكاتشي يلا فنجان قهوة سادة مع سيجارة ملغومة خلييييييييييييييييييييييه يمخمخ المعلم

----------


## cache cache

*ايه حطلّو شي بالسيكارة .. شي من الممنوعات خليه يسلطن ويبدع*

----------


## bassam2

طمن يالعميسي احنا بخير ولا اتشعتلنا؟

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

يا ترى نخرج الان ام نستمر فى الصفقات؟

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله مافي شعتلة  مطلب شويت وق وشويت مجال في الحساب   وباذن الله مايصير  الا كل خيرررررر متابعين

----------


## bassam2

صباحات الانوار ياالعميسي

----------


## أبو نواف

> باذن الله مافي شعتلة  مطلب شويت وق وشويت مجال في الحساب   وباذن الله مايصير  الا كل خيرررررر متابعين

 مواصلين معاك بإذن الله 
بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

ان شاء الله امووووووووووووورنا بخير؟

----------


## cache cache

*انا بتحمل 70 نقطة بعد
قول يا رب العالمين*

----------


## cache cache

*طمني يا رجل .. شو عم يصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## bassam2

اشرقت الانوار ايها المعلم وطمنا على الوضع

----------


## alomisi

> *طمني يا رجل .. شو عم يصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 متابعين ياشباب   
واي استفسار انا مستعد بس بالراحة علينا   نتابع وباذن الله خيررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bassam2

هل النجوووووووووووم تتحدث لصالح البيع للعملات اللي عليها صفقات ولا لسة مابين شي؟

----------


## alomisi

المهم الشباب كلها  حساباتها بخيررررررررررر من ال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111  الان  امل موجة كاملة هبوطية وهو الان في منطقت الارتداد باذن الله 
 اليورو والاسترليني لوكانو ايجابيين ياشباب على صعووووووووووود امس القوي كان االمفروض الحين اقل حاجة عن يوم امس 100 الى 150 نقطة لكن مازال الضعف هو حالهما باذن الله ونتابع 
على فكرة ياشباب النت والتيار الكهربائي عندنا زي الزفت في اليمن والسبب قد يكون معروف فلا تلوموني على الانقطاعات لبعض الوقت اثناء المتابعة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> هل النجوووووووووووم تتحدث لصالح البيع للعملات اللي عليها صفقات ولا لسة مابين شي؟

 مش نجوم السار وبس  كل المؤشرات بتقوووووووووول بيع الي انا باعتمد عليهم   
وازيدك ملاحضة السعر لا يستطيع ان يعكس على باذن الله 99% كما شاهدت فيصفحات الموضوع واغلبها الاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا في مثل حركت امس البايخة وهذة الحركة ياشباب نادرة وباذن  نعملها حل لمرة ثانية

----------


## bassam2

يعطيك الف عافية يازعيم ومتابعييين معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك على طول الخط

----------


## المهاجر 55

الي أين سوف يذهب اليورو دولار  
مشكووووووور

----------


## alomisi

واليور يلامس زاوية  180 درجة  على شارت 30  ويلحق الفرنك  في صالحنا باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الي أين سوف يذهب اليورو دولار  
> مشكووووووور

   باهلاااااااااااااا فيك اخي ايورو دولار والله اعلم الى 13350  باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

الى اين الصعوووووووووووووووووود سيبقى مستمر لليورو والكيبل والهبوط للفرنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

> الى اين الصعوووووووووووووووووود سيبقى مستمر لليورو والكيبل والهبوط للفرنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  الله أعلم انا مقدرة وضع الاخ عميسي الله يكون مع الجميع أوقات صعبة وانشاء الله تعدي
بتعرفوا لما يحدث هكذا شيء معي أقلب بعقد صغير جدا  وبعده ينقلب السوق لصالحي حدثت معي أكثر من مرة يبدو هي كما يقال ضريبة السوق

----------


## bassam2

ضريبة السوق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صريبة تضربه لهالسوق
هههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

قصدي ضريبة
 بس المهم العميسي يضل بخير وفدوى لعيونك يالعميسي بلا من ال500 دولاااااااااااااااااار بنرجع نعوض

----------


## alomisi

> قصدي ضريبة
> بس المهم العميسي يضل بخير وفدوى لعيونك يالعميسي بلا من ال500 دولاااااااااااااااااار بنرجع نعوض

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ بسام       وجمعة مباركة عليكم شباب      كما نرى  تصحيحات فاقت التصور  بالنسبة لي الصفقات كما هي ومازالت النضرة العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــامة هبوط  اليورو عاد للمسار الهبوطي  كما نرى  الباوند او الثعلب مازال متفائل ولكن باذن الله الان يصتدم بازاوية 180 درجة على فريم الاربع الساعة وقد لامسها الان  وباذن الله  يعود لنضرة العامة السلبية      ويبقى معنا الفرنك  باذن الله يعود الى المسار الصعودي ومتابعين ياشباب   وكان هذا الاسبوع   زكات الايام الماضية  هههههه لكن باذن الله يرجع السوق قريبااااااااااا ويعيد مااخذة منا والايام الجاية كثيررررررررررررررررر والفرص اكثر  
وموفقين ياشباب اتمنى مالله ان لاتكون الصفقات الماضية اضرت  كثيررررررا بحسابات بعض الاخوة   لانو ياشباب نوهنا في احدى صفحات الموضوع انو من يدخلنا معنا يجب يدع مجال لتصحيحات كبيرة  وبرغم انة لم تحصل علينا من قبل كتصحيحات اليومين السابقين لكنا نوهنا الى وضع مجال لتصحيحات من هذا النوع    وموفيقين ياشباب  
ونتابع السوق

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا صديقي العميسي والله يردهم لمجاريهم هالكلااااااااااااااااااااااااب      
هههههههههههههههه
ومتابعين معاك يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

قصدي الازواج اللي ماخدين عليها الصفقات مش اشي تاني 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب الملكي للمتابعة فقط يصتدم بالزاوية يعني هو سلبي للاسفل لكن معا شويت تصحيح الان للاعلى للمتابعة فقط 
طبعا اليورو دولار الساعة الجديدة هبوووووط 
باذن الله بالنسبة لدخولنا صفقات جديدة اليوم لن يكون الدخوووووووول الا في صفقات  مضمونة باذن الله  تعرفوووووووا اليوم جمعة والسوق على حالة ما تطمن  
نتابع

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

الحمد لله على كل شى تتعوض ان شاء الله
متابعين معك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

فرصة لاباس بها ياشباب باذن الله وهي بيع الاسترالي دولار الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله السعر الحالي 10102 بالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## ibrahim_thebest2006

الى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ياشباب الملكي للمتابعة فقط يصتدم بالزاوية يعني هو سلبي للاسفل لكن معا شويت تصحيح الان للاعلى للمتابعة فقط 
> طبعا اليورو دولار الساعة الجديدة هبوووووط 
> باذن الله بالنسبة لدخولنا صفقات جديدة اليوم لن يكون الدخوووووووول الا في صفقات مضمونة باذن الله تعرفوووووووا اليوم جمعة والسوق على حالة ما تطمن  
> نتابع

 تصحيح الملكي حصل  وهو الان يضرب على زاوية180 درجة من التصحيح ونتابع عودتة الى الاسفل

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

السوق ده خلاص بقى مهستر رسمي شعبي

----------


## alomisi

نسيت ما اذكر الشباب انو تاريخ 12/2/2011 كنا ننبه على تغيير مسار للعملات وتطابق سعري زمني ونزيد الشباب معلومة ان هناك تطابق سعري زمني باتجاة واحد اما صعود او هبوط وهناك تطابق سعري زمني يجعل االعملات تعمل موجة تصحيحة اي يتضارب السعر بين نقاط معينة كل زوج يختلف عن الاخر والاقتران التصحيحي هو مانسمية في تحليلنا بنوذج الراس والكتفين لكن على الفريمات المتوسطة زي الاربع ساعات واليومي واعتقد والله اعلم الاقتران في يوم 21/2/2011 يعتبر اقتران تصحيحي ونعرف ياشباب انو صح السعر كبس علينا لكن والله ياشباب انو كان في الكبسة خيررررررررر كثير وباذن لله لنا عودة وموضوع منفرد يتعلق بالتطابقات الزمنية وانوعها ومتى تحدث باذن الله الصورة الموضحة مابين الخطوط بالون الاحمر اقترنات تصحيحية متوسطة والتي بالون الازرق اقترانات تصحيحة صغيرة وهناك اصغر واصغر وهكذا  فما دخلنا بة كان اقتران من النوع التصحيحي

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب ضهرت نجمت الاربع ساعات الجديدة على الاسترالي وباذن الله نخرج من صفقت البيع ونعكس شراء الهدف 50 باذن الله السعر الحالي 10110  حتى ونزل السعر قليلا على الاربع ساعات شراء ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

طمنا على اليورو يا العميسي رجاااااااااااااء 
متورررررط فيه بيع من 1.3500

----------


## alomisi

> طمنا على اليورو يا العميسي رجاااااااااااااء 
> متورررررط فيه بيع من 1.3500

 اليورو باذن الله حيطمنك بنفسة الحين لامس الزاوية 180 درجة على فريم الساعة

----------


## alomisi

> تصحيح الملكي حصل وهو الان يضرب على زاوية180 درجة من التصحيح ونتابع عودتة الى الاسفل

 وهاهووووووووووووووووووو الملكي الى الاسفل بعد الاصتدام بالزاوية 180 درجة  نتابع

----------


## bassam2

تنصح يامعلم نأفرج بيع لليورو من هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون؟

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

تسلم يا معلم

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب ضهرت نجمت الاربع ساعات الجديدة على الاسترالي وباذن الله نخرج من صفقت البيع ونعكس شراء الهدف 50 باذن الله السعر الحالي 10110 حتى ونزل السعر قليلا على الاربع ساعات شراء ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

 ,ارتفع الاسترالي دولار رر الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ونكتفي ب + 40 نقطة خضراء

----------


## bassam2

وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييين الى ايييييييييييييييييييييييين ايها الكيبل واليوو وانت ايها الفرنك الا يكفي؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bassam2

ياعميسي طمن عصفقات امس في امل بنزول ولا اليورو الى ال39 والكيبل الى 64 والفرنك الى اسفل اكتر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييين الى ايييييييييييييييييييييييين ايها الكيبل واليوو وانت ايها الفرنك الا يكفي؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  راجعين  اليورو اقصى حد صعود 13700  
الفرنكككك 0.9440 
الاسترليني 16270

----------


## bassam2

اذن الصبررررررررررررررررررررررررر فقط؟

----------


## bassam2

اعتقد في افتراق على نجوووووووووووووووم السار عاليورو؟ ولا انا غلطااااااااااااااااااااااان؟
على فريم الساعه

----------


## alomisi

فرصة لمن يريد الدخوووووووول بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13673 الهدف    40 نقطة

----------


## bassam2

وعلى فريم نص ساعة كمان في افتراق صح ولا انا غلطان ياعميسي؟

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد في افتراق على نجوووووووووووووووم السار عاليورو؟ ولا انا غلطااااااااااااااااااااااان؟
> على فريم الساعه

  حلوووووووووو  وصح   بس اي معاة صفقات عاكسة من تحت معانا اضن يكتفي بالاول الين نخرج منهم

----------


## bassam2

ماندخل يعني ننتظر الهبوط فقط؟
ولا نأفرج بالبيع من هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟

----------


## alomisi

> نسيت ما اذكر الشباب انو تاريخ 12/2/2011 كنا ننبه على تغيير مسار للعملات وتطابق سعري زمني ونزيد الشباب معلومة ان هناك تطابق سعري زمني باتجاة واحد اما صعود او هبوط وهناك تطابق سعري زمني يجعل االعملات تعمل موجة تصحيحة اي يتضارب السعر بين نقاط معينة كل زوج يختلف عن الاخر والاقتران التصحيحي هو مانسمية في تحليلنا بنوذج الراس والكتفين لكن على الفريمات المتوسطة زي الاربع ساعات واليومي واعتقد والله اعلم الاقتران في يوم 21/2/2011 يعتبر اقتران تصحيحي ونعرف ياشباب انو صح السعر كبس علينا لكن والله ياشباب انو كان في الكبسة خيررررررررر كثير وباذن لله لنا عودة وموضوع منفرد يتعلق بالتطابقات الزمنية وانوعها ومتى تحدث باذن الله الصورة الموضحة مابين الخطوط بالون الاحمر اقترنات تصحيحية متوسطة والتي بالون الازرق اقترانات تصحيحة صغيرة وهناك اصغر واصغر وهكذا فما دخلنا بة كان اقتران من النوع التصحيحيالملف المرفق 262056

 السلام عليكم ياشباب اعذروني الانقطاع الاخير بسبب الاوضاع المهم كما سبق ونوهنا يبدوووووووا ومؤكد ان الاقتران هذا الشهر اقتران تصحيحي علي اليورو وهاهو الان ينزل ليشكل نموذج الكتف الثاني وباذن الله هبوووووووووووط الى 13550 ومتابعين صفقاتنا ياشباب الي من الاسبوع الاول الفرنك في الطريق والاسترليني باذن الله

----------


## أبو نواف

> السلام عليكم ياشباب اعذروني الانقطاع الاخير بسبب الاوضاع المهم كما سبق ونوهنا يبدوووووووا ومؤكد ان الاقتران هذا الشهر اقتران تصحيحي علي اليورو وهاهو الان ينزل ليشكل نموذج الكتف الثاني وباذن الله هبوووووووووووط الى 13550 ومتابعين صفقاتنا ياشباب الي من الاسبوع الاول الفرنك في الطريق والاسترليني باذن الله

 متابعين معاك 
وبالتوفيق وإلى الأهداف 
وأضف لهم اليورو ين أيضاً 
تحياتي

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالعميسي اتنصح باخذ عقود بيع هنا لليورو مجددا كأفرج للخروج من الصفقات بشكل اسرع؟

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالعميسي اتنصح باخذ عقود بيع هنا لليورو مجددا كأفرج للخروج من الصفقات بشكل اسرع؟

 ياهلاااااا فيك اخ بسام   باذن الله اهدافنا ستاتي سريعة  بالنسبة لصفقات البيع من هنا  لا ارى  الدخول بيع  قد نستخدم البيع   اذا فكر اليورو في 13740 وانا استبعدها  ومتابعين باذن الله  بالنسبة للوجهه العامة لليورو هبوووووووووووط الفرنك صعووووووود  باذن الله حركت الاسبوع الماضي كانت حركة تصحيحية على فريمات لاباس بها  فكانت فوق المتوقع  باذن الله نتابع

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معاك والله الموفق طبعا كمان شوي راح استاذن نصف ساعه والعوده نزل اليورو وارفع الفرنك لو سمحت
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> متابعين معاك والله الموفق طبعا كمان شوي راح استاذن نصف ساعه والعوده نزل اليورو وارفع الفرنك لو سمحت
> ههههههههههههههه

 روح وارجع وابشررررررررررررر  :013:

----------


## bassam2

برافو عليك عميسي خليك ماسكهم من ذنيهم 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> برافو عليك عميسي خليك ماسكهم من ذنيهم 
> ههههههههههههه

  ربك يسهل وباذن الله اليورو مبدائيا الى 13550

----------


## bassam2

الله يسهل يامان ويوقع هو والكيبل ويطيروا الفرنك

----------


## أبو محمد.

هل مآزآل آلبآوند دولار نآزل ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو نواف

> ياشباب بيع اليورو ين  من السعر الحالي 11326 الهدف50

 مبروك تحقق الهدف 
+ 50

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك تحقق الهدف 
> + 50

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابو نواف +50 نقطة وبالتوفيق ياشباب لصفقاتنا الباقية باذن الله واعذرونا على الانقطاع الاوضاع ليست على مايرام نسال الله ان يجنب بلادنا كل مكروووووووووووة امين يارب العالمين

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

الله يحميكم و يفرجها عليكم يا العميسي و ما قصرت

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله اليورو الى الحضيظ عما قريب والاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

> الله يحميكم و يفرجها عليكم يا العميسي و ما قصرت

 يعطيك العافية اخي  ولاتهوووووووووووووووووون يالغالي وامين يارب

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ياشباب اعذروني الانقطاع الاخير بسبب الاوضاع المهم كما سبق ونوهنا يبدوووووووا ومؤكد ان الاقتران هذا الشهر اقتران تصحيحي علي اليورو وهاهو الان ينزل ليشكل نموذج الكتف الثاني وباذن الله هبوووووووووووط الى 13550 ومتابعين صفقاتنا ياشباب الي من الاسبوع الاول الفرنك في الطريق والاسترليني باذن الله

 ومشى اليورو على الطريق التي رسمنا فعلا راس وكتفين ونقطت 13550 وهاهو الكتف الثاني يتشكل اليوم ومازال للكتف بقية

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> باذن الله اليورو الى الحضيظ عما قريب والاسترليني

  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ونقوووووووووووووول لليورو ليس وقت العودة الى 13700 هناك للهبوط بقية من النقطة الحالية13634 وهو الان في الموجة ab وتبقى الموجة c التي ستسحبة للاسفل الى 13500 او 13450 وهذة الموجة المتكونة من abc هي على ضهر الكتف الايمن والذين سنحدد عند الانتهاء من الكتف امر الشراء والاهداف 13740 وقد تصل ال 13880 والله الموفق نتابع

----------


## أبو نواف

الله يحميكم و يفرجها عليكم يا العميسي  
بصراحة بعد اليورو ين دخلت بيع الباوند واليورو دولار 
وش رايك؟؟

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> ونقوووووووووووووول لليورو ليس وقت العودة الى 13700 هناك للهبوط بقية من النقطة الحالية13634 وهو الان في الموجة ab وتبقى الموجة c التي ستسحبة للاسفل الى 13500 او 13450 وهذة الموجة المتكونة من abc هي على ضهر الكتف الايمن والذين سنحدد عند الانتهاء من الكتف امر الشراء والاهداف 13740 وقد تصل ال 13880 والله الموفق نتابع

 أتمناه بس يوصل للنقطة ده عشان أخلص منه 
الله كريم

----------


## bassam2

ان شاء الله الى الهبوط العنيف 
بس مابتنصح عد باخد امر بيع تاني من هون كأفرج؟
لليورو وشراء للفرنك؟

----------


## alomisi

> الله يحميكم و يفرجها عليكم يا العميسي  
> بصراحة بعد اليورو ين دخلت بيع الباوند واليورو دولار 
> وش رايك؟؟

 بالتوفيق باذن الله  اليورو ين اشوف الاستوب بتاعة اغلاقاربع ساعات فوق 11400 
وموفق باذن الله اليورو ياريت يكون العقد صغير شوي  واخذ حسابات واحتياطات العودة ل 13740 
وبالتوفيق اخ ابو نواف

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله الى الهبوط العنيف 
> بس مابتنصح عد باخد امر بيع تاني من هون كأفرج؟
> لليورو وشراء للفرنك؟

 يوم غد باذن الله سيكون في صالحنا باذن الله افضل واذا فية صفقات مضمونة اليوم حندخلها

----------


## alomisi

نصف ساعة سلبية 100% على اليورو للمتابعة فقط   السعر الحالي 13675

----------


## kha2009lfan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي على كل هذا الجهد المبذول من منك ومن الاخوة 
انا قراءة بعض الصفحات ونزلت موشر بربلك سار والاحظ الانفراج عند النزول وعند الصعود توقع حركة المعاكسة بس ما استطيع اميز متى سوف يبدا حركة عكسية لو تفضلت علي وتدلني على المؤشر يخبرني متى البيع ومتى الشراء  اذا يوجد مؤشر خاص بهذه الاسترتيجية التى تشكر عليها 
فانا لست متابع بحكم عملي واريد ان استفيد اكثر 
بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك

----------


## sulheen

هل تقصد ان يهبط اليورو دولار

----------


## alomisi

بيع اليورو ين من السعر الحالي 11381 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الربع ساعاة الاخيرة من الساعة الحالية سلبية 100000% على  اليورو ين نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> هل تقصد ان يهبط اليورو دولار

 باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور اخي على كل هذا الجهد المبذول من منك ومن الاخوة 
> انا قراءة بعض الصفحات ونزلت موشر بربلك سار والاحظ الانفراج عند النزول وعند الصعود توقع حركة المعاكسة بس ما استطيع اميز متى سوف يبدا حركة عكسية لو تفضلت علي وتدلني على المؤشر يخبرني متى البيع ومتى الشراء اذا يوجد مؤشر خاص بهذه الاسترتيجية التى تشكر عليها 
> فانا لست متابع بحكم عملي واريد ان استفيد اكثر 
> بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ونورتنا بالاول ياشباب نركز على الافتراقات عندما يتحرك السعر للاعلى او للاسفل احذر من الافتراق الكاذب يعني هناك افتراق سيحصل وستشاهدونة انة افتراق مميز وواضح لكن لازم تعرف انة مادام تحرك السعر كبير ان هناك افتراق قادم اكبر من الذي حصل ويارت تركزووووووووووووا على اقوى مقاومة امام السعر وعلى الافتراق فاذا حصل افتراق وكان هناك مقاومة بالاعلى مثلا خذ حسابك ان السعر سيزور تلك المنطقة والافضل ان تنتضر الافتراق او النجمة التي ستضهر عندما يقترب السعر من تلك النقطة اعني نقطت الدعم او المقاومة ويمن الاستعانة بمؤشر الاخ جمال بسيس

----------


## alomisi

النصف ساعة الجديدة تقوووووووووووول قليل من الارتفاع ومن ثم هبوط نتابع لون كان الافتراق اكبر من الاول كنا سنقوووووووووووووووول نواصل الهبوووووووووووووووط لكن الافتراق اقل من الي قبلة وملاحظ لكن  نرجع لنجمت الساعة الجديدة تقووووووووووووول هبووووووووووووووووووط ركزوا عليها ونحن الان عند نقطت مقاومة قوية  وهي 13680 نتابع

----------


## alomisi

ونصف ساعة ولا اروع على اليورو ين تدل على مواصلة الهبووووووووووووط  نجمت الساعة ايجابية قليلا فنحذر من البيع الطويل او الاهداف الكثيرة في البيع الاكتفاء ب 20 الى 30 نقطة

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معاك يازعيم

----------


## alomisi

اليورو دولار   ركزووووووووووووووووووا ياشباب على النصف ساعة الي احنا فيها وكيف افترقت النجوم وكيف الهبووووووووط حصل في هذة النصف ساعة وافتراق النجمة في النصف ساعة التي قبلها كان غير مؤكد كما ذكرنا وصعد فية السعر قليلا متابعين

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجع ياشباب  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الله معاك وبانتظارك ياحلوووووووووووو

----------


## alomisi

> بيع اليورو ين من السعر الحالي 11381 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن وضع استوب لصفقة و +30 نقطة على اليورو ين ومن جعلها مفتوحة الى الان +80 نقطة وبالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالعميسي

----------


## أبو نواف

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن وضع استوب لصفقة و +30 نقطة على اليورو ين ومن جعلها مفتوحة الى الان +80 نقطة وبالتوفيق ياشباب

 ماشاء الله  
الأمور تسير بالشكل المطلوب 
وهذا يدل على النظرة الفنية المتمكنة 
بالتوفيق أخوي العميسي

----------


## alomisi

بيع الاسترليني دولارررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بسرعة من السعر الحالي 16243 الهدف 70 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بيع الاسترليني دولارررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بسرعة من السعر الحالي 16243 الهدف 70 نقطة بالتوفيق

 شوف الدقة الى الان 20 نقطة في اقل من 7 دقائق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ايضا للبيع من السعر الحالي 13699 الهدف 30 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

تعويض شراء الفر نك من السعر الحالي  9380 باذن الله الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااالع طالع باذن الله ياشباب 
انتبهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا تفوتوا فرصت الفرنك

----------


## alomisi

شارت الدولار فرنك والافتراق في نجوم السار على الشارت اليومي وقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة صعود :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لصفقت اليورو دولار الاغلاق فوق 13720 اربع ساعات فوقها لنا كلااااااااااام اخر نتابع من حينها سنبين

----------


## bassam2

نشتري فرنك العميسي؟ من هووووووووووووووووووووون؟

----------


## alomisi

> نشتري فرنك العميسي؟ من هووووووووووووووووووووون؟

 لحقت شويت تصحيح باذن الله اخ بسام الفرنك صااااااااااااااااااااااااعد اكثر من 200 الى300 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

االله يباركلك الافرج صار عال9505 نسكر عنده؟
للفرنك

----------


## bassam2

واليورو اليوم يومنا لازم ؟
الافرج صار 3570
نمسك عنده؟

----------


## bassam2

اليورو اللعين لسة بيطلع قاعد

----------


## alomisi

ساعة ايجابية للاسترليني ونخرج من صفقت البيع السابقة اعتقد اننا اشترينا من هذة المنطقة ويكون الخروج منها لنرى بقيت الصعود الى اين
بالنسبة للفرنك مازلنا مع الشراء باذن الله بالنسبة لليورو اغلاق الاربع ساعات سنحدد بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أنا متخوف من اليورو صراحة أتمنى ما يغلق فوق 1.3740

----------


## alomisi

اليورو يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على شارت ال 30 دقيقة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> ساعة ايجابية للاسترليني ونخرج من صفقت البيع السابقة اعتقد اننا اشترينا من هذة المنطقة ويكون الخروج منها لنرى بقيت الصعود الى اين
> بالنسبة للفرنك مازلنا مع الشراء باذن الله بالنسبة لليورو اغلاق الاربع ساعات سنحدد بالتوفيق

 وفعلا ساعة ايجابية ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بالنسبة لصفقت اليورو باذن الله  بعد اغلاق الاربع ساعات  سنحدد لن نخرج من الصفقة لكن سنقرر من الان وصاعدا عند وجود تصحيحات تعكس علينا باذن الله سنستخدم طريقت الهدج والدخول بنفس العقود   والاهم في هذة الطريقة هو بعد التاكد من الوجهه الرسمية  باذن الله ونتابع

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معاك يازعيم

----------


## bassam2

اغلاق الاربع ساعات بيكون عالساعه 4 ؟
ومنه نستطيع ان نحدد الوجهه العامة للعملة؟

----------


## alomisi

سنستعجل الهدج  وباذن الله ندخل هدج لليورو والفرنك    بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

نعكس بيع؟للفرنك وشراء لليورو؟

----------


## bassam2

طيب استأذن نصف ساعه وعودة امسكهم ياعميسي اوعى يفلتوا منك
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله ساحاول الشرح لحالت السوق باختصار وسنخصص اليورو والفرنك خذوووووووووووووو قاعدة ياشباب ان اليورو الى 12000 وانا اجزم بذالك والفرنك الى 10000 نحن الان في مناطق الحسم وانصح من يدخل على الفرنك واليورو ان يتيقن من الوجهه العامة الهبوطية لامبهم الان الى اين التصحيح الاخيرررررررررررر الذي نحن الان فية هل سينتهي اليوم ام غدا او بعد وهكذا لكن نختصر الطريق بالهدج وانا اضع نقطت زمنية قووووووووووووووية وستعرفون مدى قوتها من حين وصولها وهي يوم 9/3/2001م لكن هل سيستمر اليورو في الصعود الى ذلك التاريخ ويصل الى 14000 ام انة سيتمر بعمل ذبذبة مابين 13780 و 13550 نحن دخلنا في الهدج ولن نخرج من الهدج مادام اغلق اربع ساعات فوق 13740 ولليورو ان يعمل مايشاء الى حين ذالك التاريخ وكذلك الفرنك باذن الله وانا استبعد زيادت النزول لة عن 0.9330 لكن احتياطا

----------


## شاكر20100

مشكور اخى متابع معك

----------


## bassam2

مراحب مرة اخرى 
يعني نهجج الحسابات عاليورو والفرنك ونستنى ؟
بس لغاية الان اليورو تحت ال3740!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

> مراحب مرة اخرى 
> يعني نهجج الحسابات عاليورو والفرنك ونستنى ؟
> بس لغاية الان اليورو تحت ال3740!!!!!!

 ذكرنا اغلاق فوق 13720 اربع ساعات سيكون اليورو ايجابي وقد دخلنا هدج على الصفقتين من قبل ساعة يا بسام وباذن الله موفقين باذن الله صفقت الفرن سيكون الطيران غدا باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

ياسيدي نتحمل لبكرة مومشكلة ههههههههههه
طيب الفرنك لوين ممكن يهبط ؟
واليورو لوين ممكن يطلع؟

----------


## bassam2

> ياشباب باذن الله ساحاول الشرح لحالت السوق باختصار وسنخصص اليورو والفرنك خذوووووووووووووو قاعدة ياشباب ان اليورو الى 12000 وانا اجزم بذالك والفرنك الى 10000 نحن الان في مناطق الحسم وانصح من يدخل على الفرنك واليورو ان يتيقن من الوجهه العامة الهبوطية لامبهم الان الى اين التصحيح الاخيرررررررررررر الذي نحن الان فية هل سينتهي اليوم ام غدا او بعد وهكذا لكن نختصر الطريق بالهدج وانا اضع نقطت زمنية قووووووووووووووية وستعرفون مدى قوتها من حين وصولها وهي يوم 9/3/2001م لكن هل سيستمر اليورو في الصعود الى ذلك التاريخ ويصل الى 14000 ام انة سيتمر بعمل ذبذبة مابين 13780 و 13550 نحن دخلنا في الهدج ولن نخرج من الهدج مادام اغلق اربع ساعات فوق 13740 ولليورو ان يعمل مايشاء الى حين ذالك التاريخ وكذلك الفرنك باذن الله وانا استبعد زيادت النزول لة عن 0.9330 لكن احتياطا

 اليورو 3740 مش 3720 كشفتك ههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الاربع ساعات على اليورو الجديدة سلبية لكن لن نقتنع بسلبيتة الابعد اغلاق اربع ساعات اخرى تحت 13700 ونتابع ستكون نقطة ممتازة للخروج من صفقتنا البيع من نقطت 13698 والخروووووووووج منها  لان الزوج عائد لاختبار الترند المكسور عن هذة النقطة ونتمسك بالشراء  باذن الله والبيع سيكون من الاعلى قليلا

----------


## bassam2

يالله يامسهل

----------


## alomisi

> الاربع ساعات على اليورو الجديدة سلبية لكن لن نقتنع بسلبيتة الابعد اغلاق اربع ساعات اخرى تحت 13700 ونتابع ستكون نقطة ممتازة للخروج من صفقتنا البيع من نقطت 13698 والخروووووووووج منها لان الزوج عائد لاختبار الترند المكسور عن هذة النقطة ونتمسك بالشراء باذن الله والبيع سيكون من الاعلى قليلا

 نتمنى من الشباب ان يكونو متابعين معنا باذن الله ونتمسك بشراء اليورو الى نقطت 13860 وعندها سنحدد المواصلة ام الانحدار الى الاسفل وباذن الله نتوقع الانحدار منها ومن حينها سنقرر صفقت الفرنك باذن الله سنحدد الخروج من البيع اما البقاء اليوم ليلا عند افتتاح نجمت السار ليوم غد باذن الله واتوقع ان صعوووووووووووود الفرنك سيكون من بدايت يوم غد ونتابع

----------


## bassam2

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## bassam2

هل انتهى اليورو ؟
نفك؟ احساس الفك اجاني
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> هل انتهى اليورو ؟
> نفك؟ احساس الفك اجاني
> هههههههههههههههههههههه

 
لن نفكة   الا اذا اغلق اربع ساعات تحت 13700 بشمعت اربع ساعات

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا يالعميسي
طمن عالاوضاع

----------


## bassam2

نبقى بالهدج لحين عودة البطل او ضرب الارقام اللي حكى عنها

----------


## alomisi

> نبقى بالهدج لحين عودة البطل او ضرب الارقام اللي حكى عنها

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ بسام ومازلنا في الهدج  باذن الله قربت الفكة   للفرنك   واليورو باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالزعيم وطمن كيف الاوضاع عندكم باليمن؟

----------


## bassam2

يلا نجهز ايدينا عالكيبورد ونكبس كلوووووووووووووووووووووز للباي ونفتح البيييييييييييييييييييييع؟

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالزعيم وطمن كيف الاوضاع عندكم باليمن؟

  يعطيك العافية اخ بساااااااااااااااام ولاتهون والله الوضع يبشر بايام جاية ربنا يستر   خلينا في صفقاتنا باذن الله الاسترليني عجز عن كسر 16280 بعد محاولتة عدت مرات وباذن الله حركتة اليوم ستحدد لنا باذن الله وجهتة للاسبوع القادم اليورو مازلنا متحفضين اشوي الفرنك باذن الله قرب اجلة في الهبوووووط اهم شي ياشباب خليكم متابعين اي وقت حنحط اوامر الخروج من الصفقات على صفحاتنا وقت ثبوتها بالتوفيق اخ بسام ولجميع الشباب

----------


## bassam2

حبيبي يازعيم ركززززززززززززززززززززز الفرنك صعوووووووووود مش هبوط؟

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبي يازعيم ركززززززززززززززززززززز الفرنك صعوووووووووود مش هبوط؟

 قرب اجلة في الهبوووووووووووووووووووووط يعني نهايت الهبووووووووووووووووووط وباذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نخرج من صفقت الفرنك هدج ومبروووووووووووك النقاط وننوة انو باذن الله صعووووووووووووووووووود اذا كان هناك هبوووووووووط قد ندخل بيع هدج اخر وهذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مستبعد وكذالك اليورو خروووووووووووج من صفقت الهدج شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## bassam2

ياااااااااااااااارب 
معاك يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

سعر اليورو الان 13774 
سعر الفرنك 0.9275

----------


## alomisi

> ياااااااااااااااارب 
> معاك يامعلم

 باذن الله موفقين  على فكرة الفرنك يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على شارت الدقيقة باذن الله مايصحح  منها الا نقاطططططط بسيطة جدا ومن ثم يدوووووس ال 180  ويدخل بموجة جديدة صاعدة

----------


## bassam2

نفتح التيك بروفت؟
شووووووووف الطمع كيف
هههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الى الاهدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف :Drive1:  :Good:

----------


## bassam2

اليورو 3350؟
والفرنك؟

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووه ياشباب على الذهب بيع من السعر الحالي 1410 الهدف 1380 سوينق الاستوب اغلاق شمعت 4 ساعات فوق 1413 بالتوفيق باذن الله قووووووية والاستوب قريب

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو 3350؟
> والفرنك؟

 مش فاهم اخ بسام شويت توضيح  ياريت

----------


## bassam2

هدف اليورو البيع لوين وهدف الفرنك لوين؟

----------


## ramsi07

زادك الله علما وفضلا أخي العميسي
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> هدف اليورو البيع لوين وهدف الفرنك لوين؟

 هدف اليورو 13550 وهدف الفرنك 0.9600 باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> زادك الله علما وفضلا أخي العميسي
> بارك الله فيك

 يعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## bassam2

بأذن الله الى الهدف

----------


## ramsi07

> هدف اليورو 13550 وهدف الفرنك 0.9600 باذن الله

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي يعني إن شاء الله بداية الهبوط لليورو وصعود الفرنك ولا لسه فيه  ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي يعني إن شاء الله بداية الهبوط لليورو وصعود الفرنك ولا لسه فيه ؟؟

 كما تشاهد اخ بسام الفرنك عمل منطقت مقاومة قوية  عند النقطة 0.9243وكذالك اليورو وباذن الله لم يعد هناك نقط سفلية كاتجاة ركز معاي كا اتجاة  
لكن قصة ذيول قد تكون واردة على الفريمات الكبيرة  وربنا يسهل

----------


## ramsi07

إن شاء الله يبدأ هبوط اليورو وصعود الفرنك لأني شاري من مناطق بعيدة شوية وكذلك اليورو بايعو من 1.3500 وما راح أتحمل إنعكاس أكثر، حتى صفقة الهدج فاتتني وما دخلت معاكو فيها، بس إن شاء الله خيرها فغيرها

----------


## alomisi

> إن شاء الله يبدأ هبوط اليورو وصعود الفرنك لأني شاري من مناطق بعيدة شوية وكذلك اليورو بايعو من 1.3500 وما راح أتحمل إنعكاس أكثر، حتى صفقة الهدج فاتتني وما دخلت معاكو فيها، بس إن شاء الله خيرها فغيرها

 باذن الله يكون خيررررررررر اخي بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يسمعوا الكلام هالزوج اليورو 
والفرنك

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نؤخر استوب الذهب اغلاق اربع ساعات  فوق 1415

----------


## alomisi

عجيبببببببببببببببببببببببب الاسترليني فرنك واربع ساعات ايجابية هل تتحقق الايجابية الان السعر الحالي 14930 بس قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةة لصعود للمتابعة فقط ياشباب  بالنسبة لليورو اربع ساعات سلبية باذن الله نتابع

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*كأني أرى نزول سريع لليورو الى 1.3670
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## alomisi

نستاذن ياشباب باذن الله الى الاهداف  سلعة وراجعين لنرى الاغلاق  باذن الله يضل النت مفتوح بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

بالانتظار ياغالي

----------


## alomisi

> بالانتظار ياغالي

 باذن الله مازلنا في صفقاتنا وباذن الله مفتوحة وغدااااااااااااااااا لصالحنا باذن الله  وصفقاتنا كما هي ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقت الذهب الى الان+150 نقطة وموفقين ياشباب في الباقي

----------


## alomisi

> *كأني أرى نزول سريع لليورو الى 1.3670
> و الله أعلى و أعلم*

  
ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك  mr eng 
جاااااااااااااااااااي باذن الله  انت بتشوف 13670 انا شايف   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 13550

----------


## alomisi

> عجيبببببببببببببببببببببببب الاسترليني فرنك واربع ساعات ايجابية هل تتحقق الايجابية الان السعر الحالي 14930 بس قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةة لصعود للمتابعة فقط ياشباب  بالنسبة لليورو اربع ساعات سلبية باذن الله نتابع

 فعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا :Yikes3:  الاسترليني فرنك الان 14960  ونضرة كانت موفقة نتابع

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا ياهلا واليورو مدقر اعمله حاجه يارجل هو والفرنك
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## shikabala1o

> باذن الله مازلنا في صفقاتنا وباذن الله مفتوحة وغدااااااااااااااااا لصالحنا باذن الله  وصفقاتنا كما هي ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا في صفقت الذهب الى الان+150 نقطة وموفقين ياشباب في الباقي

  الله عليك يامبدع

----------


## shikabala1o

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك  mr eng 
> جاااااااااااااااااااي باذن الله  انت بتشوف 13670 انا شايف  13550

  انا انتظر 13580 علي الديمو

----------


## bassam2

يالعميسي ننام مطمئنين؟

----------


## bassam2

شفتوا اللي سواااااااااااه الفرنك دولار؟ كيف ضرب اللو وكسره ورد طلع للهاي؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اه كل عملات الفرنك عملت كدة بس مطلعتش كتير

----------


## alomisi

> شفتوا اللي سواااااااااااه الفرنك دولار؟ كيف ضرب اللو وكسره ورد طلع للهاي؟

 السلام عليكم ياشباب   وجمعة مباركة على الجميع وباذن الله جمعة موفقة  ومتابعين اخ بسام

----------


## alomisi

افتراق نجمت السار على اليومي وصعووووووووووووووووووووووود100% وهذا الشارت

----------


## ramsi07

> افتراق نجمت السار على اليومي وصعووووووووووووووووووووووود100% وهذا الشارت

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي العميسي وجمعة مباركة للجميع إن شاء الله
يعني ممكن ندخل تعزيز شراء الفرنك من الآن أم ننتظر أفضل،  وبالنسبة لليورو دولار ؟؟؟؟ ممكن نضرتك أخي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي العميسي وجمعة مباركة للجميع إن شاء الله
> يعني ممكن ندخل تعزيز شراء الفرنك من الآن أم ننتظر أفضل، وبالنسبة لليورو دولار ؟؟؟؟ ممكن نضرتك أخي وجزاك الله كل خير

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي بالنسبة للفرنك باذن الله صاعد اليورو دولار ممكن البيع الان انت في نقطة حلوووووووووو والاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13790 هدف اول لليورو دولار 13745       بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

ننبة ياشباب للمتابعين لزوج اليورو ين الزوج الان يقترب من الزاوية 180 عند النقطة  11235 السعر الحالي 11255 فالحذر من البائعين الخروج عند هذة النقطة حتى تتبين الوجهه الاتية بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

مرااااااااااااااااااااااااحب بالجميع وياهلا بالزعيم

----------


## alomisi

> مرااااااااااااااااااااااااحب بالجميع وياهلا بالزعيم

 ياهلاااااااااااااا اخ بسام خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص حط في راسك الفرنك فوووووووووووووووووووووق على طول باذن الله وقد ودع القيعان السابقة 100% :Good:  :Drive1:  السعر الحالي 0.9280 نتابع

----------


## ramsi07

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العميسي وإلى الأهداف بإذن الله

----------


## bassam2

حطيتها ببالي وعقبال اليورو يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي بالنسبة للفرنك باذن الله صاعد اليورو دولار ممكن البيع الان انت في نقطة حلوووووووووو والاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13790 هدف اول لليورو دولار 13745 بالتوفيق اخي

 وصل اليوروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 13745 شاهدوووووووووا ماذا حصل هل يرتد منها ام يواصل  
اخ بسام والي معانا في الصفقات باذن الله ندخل شررررررررراء بنصف عقد لليورو الان هذةصفقة اثانوية ليست رسمية اي احتياطية حتى نتاكد هبوطيتة 100000% ونخرج من هاي الصفقة حقت اليورو النصف العقد اذا اغلق ساعة تحت 13735 مالم سناكل منها ماكتب الله

----------


## bassam2

وين نفك عقد الشراء الجديد تبع اليورو؟

----------


## bassam2

الفرنك نعمل اشي ولا نضل فاتحين الشراء؟

----------


## alomisi

> ننبة ياشباب للمتابعين لزوج اليورو ين الزوج الان يقترب من الزاوية 180 عند النقطة 11235 السعر الحالي 11255 فالحذر من البائعين الخروج عند هذة النقطة حتى تتبين الوجهه الاتية بالتوفيق

 ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصل :Good:  اليورو ين وموفقين ياشباب ارى من لة ارباح ان يخرج حتى تغلق اربع ساعات تحت هذة النقطة بعدها نواصل البيع هناك بعض الامل للارتداد من هنا او من تحت قليلا الحذر ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

عميسي انا عندي عقدين بيع يورو وعقدين شراء فرنك 
الان هججت عقد بيع يورو صح هيك ولا انا فاهم غلط؟

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك نعمل اشي ولا نضل فاتحين الشراء؟

 الفرنككككككككككككككككككككككككك شرررررررررررررررررررراء فقط نحن مع الشراء وووووووووووواصل هناك نقطة قد نعمل امربيع هدج احتياطا حتى نتاكد من ان الصعووووووووود 1000000% سنحددها بعد قليل بالنسبة لليورو صفقة الشراء بنصف عقد مازالت معانا حتى نتاكد من هبوووووووووووووووووووووطة 1000% لانناعلى اليورو في منطقة قد تكون ارتداد فهمت قصدي اخ بسام بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

معاك ومتابع يازعيم وفاهم

----------


## alomisi

خروووووووووووووووج من صفقة اليورو النصف العقد شراء

----------


## bassam2

تم الخروج يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

معلم يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

يالعميسي انا كمان شوي مضطر انزل 
اجتماع عشان الموضوع  اللي حكيتلك عليه مع جماعه من حلب 
الوضع مطمئن عندك ولا احط وامر معلقة لشيء؟

----------


## bassam2

عقبال الاجتماع معاكم  ياحلووووووووووو

----------


## alomisi

> يالعميسي انا كمان شوي مضطر انزل 
> اجتماع عشان الموضوع اللي حكيتلك عليه مع جماعه من حلب 
> الوضع مطمئن عندك ولا احط وامر معلقة لشيء؟

 طيب حط امر بيع للفرنك عند نقطت 0.9326 وهدف البيع20 نقطة فقط اليورو اعمل امر شراء معلق من نقطت 13750  والهدف 30 نقطة فقط  وكل هذة العقود بنصف  عقد فقط بالتوفيق اخي احتياطا 
وروح وانت مطمئن بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

تم يازعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم وجهز حالك باذن الله الاسبوع الجاي

----------


## bassam2

مش ارجع ااقيك مخرب الدنيا 
دير بالك واسحبهم لتحت اليوو والفرنك لفوق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> عقبال الاجتماع معاكم ياحلووووووووووو

 بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## bassam2

مساااااااااااااااااء الانوار

----------


## bassam2

ايها العميسي لقط هدج اليورو ايش رايك افكه ولا اخليه؟

----------


## bassam2

جوااااااااااااااااااب يامان ؟

----------


## bassam2

> طيب حط امر بيع للفرنك عند نقطت 0.9326 وهدف البيع20 نقطة فقط اليورو اعمل امر شراء معلق من نقطت 13750  والهدف 30 نقطة فقط  وكل هذة العقود بنصف  عقد فقط بالتوفيق اخي احتياطا 
> وروح وانت مطمئن بالتوفيق

 لقط عقد شراء اليورو عال50 اسكره هلأ ولا اخلي الشراء الاخير تبع نصف العقد؟

----------


## alomisi

سكررررررررررررة

----------


## alomisi

> جوااااااااااااااااااب يامان ؟

 السمووووووووووووووووووووووح يالغالي ما انتبهت لدخولك

----------


## bassam2

سكرررررررررررررررررررررررررته خلص وضحت الصورة؟للهبوووووووووووووط باذن الله؟

----------


## bassam2

والفرنك دولار طالع طالع باذن الله؟

----------


## bassam2

تصبح على خير ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
ونشوفك باذن الله ليلة الاثنين

----------


## alomisi

> تصبح على خير ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> ونشوفك باذن الله ليلة الاثنين

   بالتوفيق اخي واي استفسار لشباب نحن متواجدون هذةالساعة :Eh S(7):

----------


## ام خالد

السلام عليكم 
اخي العميسي يحفظك الله  وجعله في موازيين حسناتك 
الصراحة معلومات رائعة واهداف دقيقة وإلمام جيد بالفوركس
اخي .... احببت ان اسألك عن نظرية جان فقد ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة ان لك فكرة عنها وعن كتبة 
هل تستطيع ان تعطيني اسماء الكتب ؟ وهل هي صعبة الاستيعاب ؟ واذا كانت كذلك ايزعجك ان تقوم بشرحها اذا لم افهمها ؟ سؤال اخير اخي اين اجد الكتب ( هل اشتريتها من مكتبة ام من النت)؟
وفي حالة اجبت ام لا..... اشكرك على ماتقدمة لنا من معلومات واهداف جميلة وارباح اجمل لاخوانك فما تقدمة الان تجدة غدا ..  شكرا

----------


## bassam2

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الانوار واسبوع اخضر موفق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله ياشباب بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13835 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13840

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*ههههههههههههههههه
في 100 نقطه وين راحت يالعميسي؟*

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي العميسي يحفظك الله وجعله في موازيين حسناتك 
> الصراحة معلومات رائعة واهداف دقيقة وإلمام جيد بالفوركس
> اخي .... احببت ان اسألك عن نظرية جان فقد ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة ان لك فكرة عنها وعن كتبة 
> هل تستطيع ان تعطيني اسماء الكتب ؟ وهل هي صعبة الاستيعاب ؟ واذا كانت كذلك ايزعجك ان تقوم بشرحها اذا لم افهمها ؟ سؤال اخير اخي اين اجد الكتب ( هل اشتريتها من مكتبة ام من النت)؟
> وفي حالة اجبت ام لا..... اشكرك على ماتقدمة لنا من معلومات واهداف جميلة وارباح اجمل لاخوانك فما تقدمة الان تجدة غدا .. شكرا

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااا ام خالد اختي اختصر عليكي طرق عديد واعطيك الزبدة من شخص تعمق في نضريت ويليام جان اكثر من 5 سنوات بحثا في الكتب والترجمة وعلوم الفلك وغيرها وكمضاربين انصح 
بموضووووووووووع الاخ حمادة سلام جزاة الله خير على ماقدمة ولخصة لاخوانة في موضوع كشف الاسرار وهل ستنقطع .........الخ  والله الموفق ومشكورة اختي على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

> *ههههههههههههههههه* *في 100 نقطه وين راحت يالعميسي؟*

 مشكووووووووووووور ياكنج لاتلومني انا بتابع اخبار عمنا صالح  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انا فاتح قناة الجزيرة بيني وبينك ومتابع الاوضاع ربنا يعديها على خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ان شاء الله

----------


## الفاشل في الفوركس

> بسم الله ياشباب بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13835 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13840

 لا لبيع اليورو دولار  اليورو شراء فقط

----------


## alomisi

> مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الانوار واسبوع اخضر موفق باذن الله

 يعطيك العافية يامااااااااااااااااااااان وباذن الله اخضر

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  مشكووووووووووووور ياكنج لاتلومني انا بتابع اخبار عمنا صالح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انا فاتح قناة الجزيرة بيني وبينك ومتابع الاوضاع ربنا يعديها على خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ان شاء الله   الله يفرجها عليكم يا رب
و الله ما تنلامون*

----------


## bassam2

كيفك يايها العميسي
مااااااااااااوضع اليورو والفرنك يازعيم؟

----------


## bassam2

وهل من هبوط متوقع مع الزاوية 180 ولا لسة

----------


## alomisi

> لا لبيع اليورو دولار  اليورو شراء فقط

 برافوووووووووووو عليكي اخي انا معاك انوووووووووو شراء والهدف الهدف 15960 وقد يضرب 14000 بس اذا اغلق اربع ساعات فوق 13860 التوصية كانت ادق والله اعلم احنا عايزين 30 نقطة بس من البيع والاستوب قريب باذن الله نريد نستفيد شوي من التصحيحات لكن اوعدك وعد رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااال اليورو عما قريب الى 12500 :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## bassam2

من ثمك لبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب السماء يالعميسي ينزل لل3500 ويخلف

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*العيمسي 
الدولار فرنك يسخن قبل الماراثون
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## bassam2

ماراثون صعود الجباااااااااااااااااااال ؟
ولا الهبوط ؟
اوعى يكون نزول؟

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*إن شاء الله صعود الهمالايا
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## alomisi

> كيفك يايها العميسي
> مااااااااااااوضع اليورو والفرنك يازعيم؟

 وضع الفررررررررررررررررررررنك باذن الله مطمن  لصعوووووووووووود ويزيد يطمنا اكثر باذن اله باغلاقة اربع ساعات فوق0.9282 واليورو يا اخ بسام اذا  اغلق اربع ساعات فوق 13860 قد ندخل شرراء والله الموفق

----------


## bassam2

الله يستر ومايسكر فوقها

----------


## bassam2

اغلاق الاربع ساعات للشمعه عالساعه 4 ؟

----------


## alomisi

> *العيمسي*  *الدولار فرنك يسخن قبل الماراثون* *ههههههههههههههههههه*

  :Good:  ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك باذن الله الفرنك حيفك حاجز الصوت وطيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قريبااااااا جدا  يعطيك العافية اخ mreng :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  وضع الفررررررررررررررررررررنك باذن الله مطمن لصعوووووووووووود ويزيد يطمنا اكثر باذن اله باغلاقة اربع ساعات فوق0.9282 واليورو يا اخ بسام اذا اغلق اربع ساعات فوق 13860 قد ندخل شرراء والله الموفق   إن شاء الله لن يصلها
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					   ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك باذن الله الفرنك حيفك حاجز الصوت وطيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قريبااااااا جدا  يعطيك العافية اخ mreng   حبيب يالعميسي
و يعافيك يالغالي يا رب*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*تابع الدولار ين 
احقر أزواج اللي فيها الين
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## alomisi

> الله يستر ومايسكر فوقها

 باذن الله 13840 قوية وكذااااااااااااااااااااااااالك 13860 فولاذيةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة نتابع

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*الآن تقريبا شراء اي عمله الدولار يكون فيها الأول و العكس صحيح*

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة زووووووووووووج اليورو يصتدم بالزاوية 300 على شارت النصف الساعة قبل قليل نتابع ماذا سيحصل

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

اسمحلى اخى اشارك فى موضوعك الجميل
طبعا مش شايف اي سبب طلوع الاسترلينى واليورو الا هو نزول الدولار لاختبار ترند صاعد على الويكلى  
ان شاء الله الاندكس ل 79.40 
امال اليورو على الشهرى كمان ليه هدف 1.28 بستوب اغلاق فوق القمه 1.4280

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*مؤشر مربع ال 9 للأخ العزيز Amro و تشارت 4 ساعات *

----------


## bassam2

اصطدام بزاوية 300
من مصلحة الهبووووووووووووط؟

----------


## alomisi

> اصطدام بزاوية 300
> من مصلحة الهبووووووووووووط؟

 ايوةةة اخ بسام والحيننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن الاسترليني كذالك يصتدم بالزاوية وكذالك الاسترليني الان يصتدم بالزاوية 260 على شارت الساعة قد نرى منة 16190 الساعات القادمة سعرة الحالي 16232 نتابع ماذا سيحدث بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

متااااااااااااااااااابعين

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*الذهب للبيع يمكن نشوف نزول حوالي 30 دولار اليوم
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## bassam2

معلمي شووووووووووووو اخبار الاصطدام؟
بيطمن على خير ولا شوووووووووووووو

----------


## alomisi

> معلمي شووووووووووووو اخبار الاصطدام؟
> بيطمن على خير ولا شوووووووووووووو

 باذن الله خيررررررررررر  وهبوووووووووووووووط

----------


## bassam2

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
استأذن ساعة واعووووووووووووووووود دير بالك ياعميسي 
ههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> يااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
> استأذن ساعة واعووووووووووووووووود دير بالك ياعميسي 
> ههههههههههه

 باذن الله مايصير الا كل خيررررررر نتابع الاسترليني واليورو

----------


## bassam2

طاااااااااااااااااااار اليورو

----------


## alomisi

مازلنا بيع  لم يخترق خط الزاوية 45 بعد مازال اسفلها   والوضع مازال في السلبية حتى نحدد ايجابيتة بالتوفيق ويدعم ذلك هبوووووووووووووط الذهب سيسحب اليورو باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

شكله النزااااااااااااااااااااااع الاخير؟

----------


## موشرط نك

السلام عليكم جميعا  
ما قصه الفرانك  3 ايام نايم؟؟؟
لهدرجه قوي على الدولار؟

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*اليورو و تشارت الساعه *

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موشرط نك
					  السلام عليكم جميعا  
ما قصه الفرانك 3 ايام نايم؟؟؟
لهدرجه قوي على الدولار؟   و عليكم السلام
تابع هالمثلث و إختراقه *

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم جميعا  
> ما قصه الفرانك 3 ايام نايم؟؟؟
> لهدرجه قوي على الدولار؟

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخي اعتبرة الهدووووووووووء قبل العاصفة   
ننوة لشباب زوج الدولار كندي جميل لشراء الزوج يلامس الزاوية 180 درجة على شارت الساعة السعر الحالي 0.9730 بالتوفيق نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> *اليورو و تشارت الساعه *

 جميل اخي بس نركز على القمة الحقيقية وهي 13860 على اليورو بالتوفيق

----------


## Pharm.D

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخي اعتبرة الهدووووووووووء قبل العاصفة   
> ننوة لشباب زوج الدولار كندي جميل لشراء الزوج يلامس الزاوية 180 درجة على شارت الساعة السعر الحالي 0.9730 بالتوفيق نتابع

 لا أنصح بذلك 
فقد كسر الضلع السفلي للوتد الهابط !!! 
و الشراء مغامرة كبيرة جدا

----------


## موشرط نك

بارك الله فيكم يا حبايب
والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## bassam2

اخبار ايجابية للدولااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## bassam2

عميسي نعمل هدج بعقد صغير للفرنك دولار ؟
وبهدف صغير

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ان القمة او السعر 18340 كانت وهمية والقمة الحقيقية هي 13860  نتابع

----------


## bassam2

يعني نعمل اشي ؟
ولا نستنى الهبووووووووووط وخلص؟

----------


## alomisi

> لا أنصح بذلك 
> فقد كسر الضلع السفلي للوتد الهابط !!! 
> و الشراء مغامرة كبيرة جدا

 باذن الله يكووووووووووووووون خير  ومشكوووووووور اخ بهرم على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيكم يا حبايب
> والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

  
تسلم اخي والخير للجميع باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> يعني نعمل اشي ؟
> ولا نستنى الهبووووووووووط وخلص؟

 ياهلاااااااااا اخ بسام  باذن الله نتابع هبووووووووووووط اليورو اذا فكرنا نبيع بعقد جديد لازم يكون اليورو اغلق تحت 13840 اربع ساعات علشان نطمن لانو خذ في محسبوووووووك ان عمنا اليورو امكن هاي النزلة تكووووون ذيل لشمعت الاربع ساعات هذة ونكون اتكفشنا فهمت علي بالتوفيق اخ بسام

----------


## bassam2

مشكووووووور معلم للتوضيح وننتظر ومتاااااااااااابعين

----------


## alomisi

ساعة وراجعين ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## habibi73

اعتقد انه هناك فلرصة بيع علي اليرو يباني والله اعلي

----------


## bassam2

الله ويااااااااااااااااااك ولاااااااااااااااتطول يامان

----------


## alomisi

> بسم الله ياشباب بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 13835 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13840

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا  +30 نقطة واكثر الى الان  ياشباب والحمددلله    ونتابع اليورو 
هل يكسر نقطت الزيروووووووووووووووووو على الساعة اذا كسرها باذن الله سنراة 13680 ونتابع طبعن الاسترليني هبط كما نوهنا باصتدامة بالزاوية  180  الفرنك باذن الله الى الاعلى الدولار كندي ايضا  فووووووووووووووووووق عما قريب شويت صبر بس ونتابع

----------


## bassam2

الله يرضى عليك يالعميسي وضح شو يعني نقطة الزيروووووووووووووووووووو؟
معلش نغلبك يازعيم

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني واربع ساعات سلبية باذن الله ياشباب البيع من السعر الحالي 16252 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن اللاه الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فووق 16275 بالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

بيع استرليني؟
ةاليورو ناخد بيع جديد من هنا كأفرج؟

----------


## alomisi

> الله يرضى عليك يالعميسي وضح شو يعني نقطة الزيروووووووووووووووووووو؟
> معلش نغلبك يازعيم

 اابشرررررررررررررررررررررررر ياشيخ نقطت  الزيروووووووووو هي حشائش تنبت في صحراء الربع الخالي وتتغذى على بعض  الحشرات والطفيليات الهاجنة وتتكاثر في الفترة الامريكية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نقطت الصفر هي خط الصفر مابين البائعين والمشتريين على فريم معين  تقدر تطلعة من مؤشر ال ccl   فهمت

----------


## alomisi

الحين وبهذاااااااه الثواني اصتدم بخط الصفر على شارت الساعة ربك يسهل ومايرتد منها

----------


## bassam2

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة حسستني انك مدرس كيمياء
هههههههههههه قصدي علوم بيئه
هههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> بيع استرليني؟
> ةاليورو ناخد بيع جديد من هنا كأفرج؟

  لااااااااااااااااااا اليورو لا الاسترليني اوووووووووووووووووك والهدف والاستوب كما حددنا للاسترليني ومو مشكلة الاسترليني اذا اخذ نفس الى 16260  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

على اي رقم بالضبط خط الصفر هذا؟

----------


## bassam2

حاااااااااااااااضر هينا بنستنا

----------


## alomisi

فررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررصة  لاتفوتكم ياشباب  ولو بعقد صغير وانسااااااااااااااااة الدولار كندي شراااااااااااااااااااااااااء من السعر الحالي 0.9723 الهدففففففف   مفتووووووووووووووح الى حين الاعلام بالخرووووووووووووووج على فكرة الزووووووووووووووج يضرب منطقت  260 زلم يلامسها بعد باقي نقاط بسيطة ومن ثم الارتداد اكثر من 300 الى 400 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة ياشباب احتمال 95% والله اعلم نحن اليوم في الشمعة التاسعة من بداء تاريخ الاقتران يوم 12/2/2011م يعني احتمال 95% نقضي 9 شمعات هبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط على اليورو الى حين يصل تاريخ 9/3/2011م وليس هبووووووووووووووووووط كرة واحدة والله اعلم قديكون هناك بعض التصحيحات لانني ارى اليورو استجاب لشمعة التاسعة على طوووووووووووول فباذن الله اليورووووو هبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط والله الموفق  والى 13450 والله اعلم

----------


## habibi73

اعتقد ان هناك الان فرصة شراء علي اليورو استرليني

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد ان هناك الان فرصة شراء علي اليورو استرليني

 
انتبة اليومي انت تعاكس اتجاة الزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووج على اليومي وتمشي على الفريمات الصغيرة   لاااااااااااااااااااااااا اليومي ضد الشراااااااااااااااء في هذة الحالة لاتدخل

----------


## bassam2

الله يبشرك بالخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يالعميسي

----------


## alomisi

> الله يبشرك بالخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يالعميسي

 
ربنا يسهل اش:وووووووووووووووووووووووووووفكم على خير  :012:

----------


## alomisi

للمتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله نبدا بيع الاسترليني السعر الحالي 16308 الهدف 30 نقطة :Good:

----------


## habibi73

اعتقد ان هناك فرصة بيع علي اليورو يباني لهدف 30 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد ان هناك فرصة بيع علي اليورو يباني لهدف 30 نقطة

 13855 اراااااااااااااها ممتازة والاستوب قريب وهو اغلاق ساعة فوق13860 وبالتوفيق اخي :Good:

----------


## bassam2

نووووووووووووووووووووورت يالعميسي نووووووووووووووورت 
يلا بلشلي باليورو ضرب خليييييييييييييييييييه يوقع ياراجل

----------


## alomisi

> بسم الله نبدا بيع الاسترليني السعر الحالي 16308 الهدف 30 نقطة

 الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الخروووووووج الان من صفقت بيع الاسترليني و + 38 نقطة خضراء بالتوفيق للجميع السعر الان 16270 وقد يرتد منها

----------


## awadkab

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيك العافية يالعمــــيسي وجميع من شارك 
لكن عندي طلب بسيط : إذا امكن ان تضع لي أرقام المشاركات التي قمت بشرح الاستراتيجة فيها لأني لم أكن متابع من البداية وما شاء الله الآن 178 صفحة  :Teeth Smile: .

----------


## alomisi

> نووووووووووووووووووووورت يالعميسي نووووووووووووووورت 
> يلا بلشلي باليورو ضرب خليييييييييييييييييييه يوقع ياراجل

 ياهلااااااااااااااا اخ بسام  مايصير الا كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر  لحقت الاسترليني

----------


## bassam2

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مالحقته للاسف

----------


## habibi73

اعتقد اخ وسام ان هناك فرصة اخري علي الاسترليني اهدف 1.6245 و علي الاستليني كندي شراءلحوالي 50 نقطة

----------


## habibi73

ارجو منك القاء نظرة علي البترول لان اري ان هناك فرصة بيع الي حوالي 96.30

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يعطيك العافية يالعمــــيسي وجميع من شارك 
> لكن عندي طلب بسيط : إذا امكن ان تضع لي أرقام المشاركات التي قمت بشرح الاستراتيجة فيها لأني لم أكن متابع من البداية وما شاء الله الآن 178 صفحة .

  
ياهلااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي اقراء من الصفحة الاولى  الى الصفحة رقم 19 وركز كثير على الصفحة 19 وباذن الله تستفيد اهم شي لاتاخذ الموضوع بصعوبة الموضوع اسهل مما تعتقدة  
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد اخ وسام ان هناك فرصة اخري علي الاسترليني اهدف 1.6245 و علي الاستليني كندي شراءلحوالي 50 نقطة

 لم تتضح وجهتهما هذة الساعة لكلا الزوجين ننتضر حت تاتينا الفرصة  مشكوووووووووووووووور مبادرات رائعة اخي

----------


## bassam2

النفط للبييييييييييييييييييييييييييع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل احداث ليبيا والشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا والتجهيز لحل عسكري وبيييييييييييييييييييع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bassam2

وبرنت بيضرب 112
وبرضو بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مالحقته للاسف

 معوضة باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

باذن الله ومجهوووووووووووداتك 
بس لازم نطلع من صفقة اليورو الاولى والفرنك لانهم فرفطوا روووووووووووووووحي ومش راضيين ينزلوا

----------


## alomisi

نعيد باذن الله بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي13825 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13850 بالتوفيق :Good:  وانتضروووووووووووووووووووووووا اربع فرص زي الحلاووووووووى عند افتتاح الاربع ساعات الجديدة  اي بعد ساعتين فرص قوووووووووووووية ومضمونة باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله ومجهوووووووووووداتك 
> بس لازم نطلع من صفقة اليورو الاولى والفرنك لانهم فرفطوا روووووووووووووووحي ومش راضيين ينزلوا

 اووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخ بسام  الي في السلة في السلة  وجايين جايين باذن الله

----------


## Pharm.D

> بسم الله نبدا بيع الاسترليني السعر الحالي 16308 الهدف 30 نقطة

 لماذا هذا الهدف المتواضع أخي العميسي 
أرى أن الهبوط يستحق أكثر من ذلك بكثر

----------


## alomisi

> 13855 اراااااااااااااها ممتازة والاستوب قريب وهو اغلاق ساعة فوق13860 وبالتوفيق اخي

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووك صفقت اليورو و +30 نقطة خضراء :Good:  ونتابع الصفقة الثانية باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

تم بيع اليورو والى الاهداااااااااااااااف باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

البيع الاولاني ؟
انا بعت مع بيع ال25 عاليورو
صح ولا غلط؟

----------


## alomisi

> لماذا هذا الهدف المتواضع أخي العميسي 
> أرى أن الهبوط يستحق أكثر من ذلك بكثر

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااا بالدكتوورر اقل ليش متواضع لانو يا اخي من بدايت تاريخ 12/2/2011م دخلنا في اقتران تصحيحي اي سيضل السعر يتضارب بشكل تعرجي كما ذكرنا في موضوع اليورو وجان ويوم 12/2/2011م لذاله كانت استراتيجتنا الشراء من تحت والبيع من فوق وبحذر وبنقاط بسيط حتى تاريخ 9 او10 /3/2011م باذن الله ستحدد الازواج اتجاهات عامة باذن الله والله اعلى واعلم اخي

----------


## alomisi

> البيع الاولاني ؟
> انا بعت مع بيع ال25 عاليورو
> صح ولا غلط؟

 والبيع الثاني ووووووووووووارد واحنا فية  باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

انا بعت من 3820 صحيح؟
والهدف 50 نقطة
صح؟يامعلم

----------


## bassam2

الفرنك افندي لييييييييييييييييش بينزل قاااااااااااااااااااااااعد؟
الفرنك دولاااااااااااار

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك افندي لييييييييييييييييش بينزل قاااااااااااااااااااااااعد؟
> الفرنك دولاااااااااااار

 اعمل هدج  يا اخ بسام من السعر الحالي لانو نجمت السار على اليوم كانت سلبية شوي

----------


## bassam2

اعمل هدج بالعقدين اللي معي ولا بنص العقوووووووووود؟

----------


## alomisi

> اعمل هدج بالعقدين اللي معي ولا بنص العقوووووووووود؟

 بنص العقود

----------


## bassam2

طيب كالعادة استاذن نصف ساااااااااااااااااااااااعه ولنا عودة دير بالك معلمنا

----------


## alomisi

> طيب كالعادة استاذن نصف ساااااااااااااااااااااااعه ولنا عودة دير بالك معلمنا

 بالتوفيق يالغالي   نسال الله يشباب ان يجنبنا و بلادنا الفتن قوووووووووووووووووووووولو آمين ياشباب :Hands:

----------


## bassam2

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ويجنبنا شر صعود اليور وهبووووووووووووووط الفرنك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني ايجابي شوي ياشباب على الاربع ساعات القادمة والله اعلم للمتابعة فقط اليورو ين للهبوط وكذالك الفضة والذهب واليورو والله الموفق  والدولار فرنك صاعد باذن الله لمن يريد الدخووووووول بالازواج السابقة بهدف 30 نقطة والله اعلم استاذنكم لظرف طارئ دعواتكم بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الدولار كندي ايضا لشرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ء

----------


## bassam2

الله المووووووووووووووووووووووووفق وعسى ان يكووووووووووووووووووون خيرا ظرفك  يامان 
ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااتطول غيبتك ياحب

----------


## bassam2

طااااااااااااااااااااااااار اليوووووووووووووروووووووووووووووووو

----------


## habibi73

هل هي سلبية لانها قربت من النجمة التي قبلها؟ وهل ممكن اعرف رقم مشاركت جان من فضلك

----------


## ramsi07

> بالتوفيق يالغالي   نسال الله يشباب ان يجنبنا و بلادنا الفتن قوووووووووووووووووووووولو آمين ياشباب

  نسأل الله أن يكفينا وإياكم وسائر بلاد المسلمين شر الفتن، ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## bassam2

برنانكي بيتكلم وياااااااااااااااااااااااارب يهد حيل اليورو باذن الله

----------


## ramsi07

> برنانكي بيتكلم وياااااااااااااااااااااااارب يهد حيل اليورو باذن الله

 هههههههههههههههههه،، شد حيلك يا بطل، كلنا متورطين مع اليورو وما عارفين نفكووا،، إن شاء الله ما يكون إلا الخييييير

----------


## bassam2

ان شاااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## alomisi

بيع الذهب من السعر الحالي 1430 الهدف 1408 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 1433 بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

شو أخباااااااار اليوروووووو الكريييييييييييه ؟ 
متى راااااااح ينززززززل يا العميسي ؟

----------


## alomisi

> شو أخباااااااار اليوروووووو الكريييييييييييه ؟ 
> متى راااااااح ينززززززل يا العميسي ؟

 باذن الله بيجهز امتعتة قبل الرحلة باذن الله هدف اول 13720 باذن الله بس شويت ذبذبة مع خطاب برنانكي لانو خل الامووووور غامضة لكن كانت واجهت الخبر ايجابية لدولار  وبالتوفيق للجميع اهم حاجة مايغلق يوم فوق 13860والله الموفق

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالمعلم نووووووووووووووووورت والله

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالمعلم نووووووووووووووووورت والله

  
النوووووووووووووووووور نورك يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سيكون الخروووووووووووووووووج من صفقت اليورو الاخير التي هي البيع من 13825  الخروج عند السعر 13790 حتى نتاكد من الوجههه  لزووووج اليورو وقصتة مع هذا التذبذب بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

وهناك فرصة وهي بيع الاسترليني اذا وصل النقطة 16300 والهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله  اذا وصلها بنقووووووووووول ركزووووووا مش الحين
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

تم بيع الذهب وتم الخروج من صفقة اليورو الاخيرة بيع عند حديث برنانكي لانو طلع السوق ورجع وقع لغاية 3794 خرجت منها عال3803 لغاية مايتأكد الاتجاه 
منيح معلم؟

----------


## alomisi

> تم بيع الذهب وتم الخروج من صفقة اليورو الاخيرة بيع عند حديث برنانكي لانو طلع السوق ورجع وقع لغاية 3794 خرجت منها عال3803 لغاية مايتأكد الاتجاه 
> منيح معلم؟

 تمام اخ بسام وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

هبووووووووووووووووط عنيف لليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

نقوووووووووووووووووووووول مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك +35 نقطة خضراء من اليورو  وقد خرجنا كما كان بالتحديد عند 13790 وبالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

معلم لليورو نهجج الصفقات اللي تحت هون ولا نستنا شوي؟

----------


## alomisi

> معلم لليورو نهجج الصفقات اللي تحت هون ولا نستنا شوي؟

 قد يكووووووووون هناك هدج لليورو لكن عند 13744  للحين نتابع فقط بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

معلم لو الذهب سكر اليوم متلا فوق ال33 نسكر العملية 
مع العلم انو كمان شوب بيسكر؟

----------


## bassam2

قصدي كمان شوي بيسكر

----------


## habibi73

اعتقد اخ وسام ان هناك فرصة الان علي الاسترالي دولار بيع و الاستليني كندي و الفرصتين بيع

----------


## alomisi

فرصة بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16307 الاستوب اغلاقة ساعة فوق 16330 بالتوفيق الهدف 70 نقطة 
على فكرة الاسترليني الان يضرب الزاوية 180 بتمام والارتداد وارد باذن الله على شارت الساعة

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لليورو مازالت النصف ساعة الاول من الساعة الجديدة ايجابية على ما اعتقد والله اعلم وقد نبيعة في النصف الثاني او من بدايت الساعة القادمة بالتوفيق

----------


## ramsi07

يا هلا بالدكتووووووور لعميسي ،، يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## bassam2

اهلييييييييييييييييييييييين بالمعلم الكبير
صفقة الذهب لازااااااااااااالت قائمة صح؟

----------


## bassam2

استأذن نصف ساااااااااعه واعووووووووووود

----------


## alomisi

> يا هلا بالدكتووووووور لعميسي ،، يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله

 باذن الله اخي يعطيك العافية   

> اهلييييييييييييييييييييييين بالمعلم الكبير
> صفقة الذهب لازااااااااااااالت قائمة صح؟

 ياهلاااااااااااااا اخ بسام نعم صفقت الذهب مازالت وباذن الله الى 1400    ننوة لشباب انتبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بعد ربع ساعة بالضبط خبر قطاع التوضيف الامريكي نكون حذرين باذن الله يجي لصالح الدولار اذا اتى لصالح الدولار سندخل بيع على اليورو ونستمر في صفقت الاسترليني واذا اتى العكس قد نخرج من الاسترليني بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الخبر اتى لصالح الدولار   ونتابع صفقتنا مع الاسترليني وننتضر بيع اليورو قليلا بالتوفيق

----------


## habibi73

عتقد ان هناك فرصة جيدة للشراء يورو دولار

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله نبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 13820 الهدف 70 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13860 بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## bassam2

عدناااااااااااااااااااا والعود احمد طمنونا عن الاوضااااااااااااااع

----------


## bassam2

وطااااااااااااااااااااااار الذهب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

> وطااااااااااااااااااااااار الذهب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 لاتستعجل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! نزول الذهب سيكووووووووووووووووون كارثي بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

مش مستعجل مقهوووووووووووور 
هههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

انا ساعزز بيع اليورو من هنا 13860 بالتوفيق لمن اراد ان ينتضر اغلاق الاربع ساعات يكون احسن بالتوفيق

----------


## ramsi07

معك حق أخي، لاحظ اليورو والفرنك ....الله يعين أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة

----------


## المطيري

> انا ساعزز بيع اليورو من هنا 13860 بالتوفيق لمن اراد ان ينتضر اغلاق الاربع ساعات يكون احسن بالتوفيق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
يا مرحبا بالعميسي يا مرحبا
يا مرحبا باهل اليمن باهل الايمان و الحكمه 
دخلنا معك في الاولي  وعززنا معك في الثانيه وعلى الله رزقي ورزقك والشكر موصول لك سلفا.
واعتبرني اخ لك مقيم معك في هذا الموضوع يوميا باذن الله الكريم
بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك في الدنيا و الاخره.

----------


## alomisi

> معك حق أخي، لاحظ اليورو والفرنك ....الله يعين أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة

 ربنا يسهل اخي بالتوفيق   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> يا مرحبا بالعميسي يا مرحبا
> يا مرحبا باهل اليمن باهل الايمان و الحكمه 
> دخلنا معك في الاولي وعززنا معك في الثانيه وعلى الله رزقي ورزقك والشكر موصول لك سلفا.
> واعتبرني اخ لك مقيم معك في هذا الموضوع يوميا باذن الله الكريم
> بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك في الدنيا و الاخره.

 الله يعطيك العافية يابن المطيري ومشكووووووووور على الوصول الجميل اخي ولاتهوون ومتابعين باذن الله اهم شي نلتزم بالاستوبات ياشباب بالنسبة لليورو اغلاقة فوق 13860 بشمعت ساعة يتم الخروج والاسترليني كما ذكرنا اغلاقة فوق 16330 بشمعة ساعة يتم الخروووووووووج والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

الذهب يلامس 180 درجة ياشباب الحين نتابع السعر الحالي 1437 نتابع للهبووووووووووووووووط باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

وبعديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## bassam2

اذا نزل الذهب بيسحب معه اليورو وبالتالي بيرفع الفرنك دولاااااااااااااار؟
صح الكلام؟

----------


## ramsi07

الفرنك يهوووووووووووي،، ترى إلى أين ؟؟

----------


## bassam2

شكله اليورو ناوي يسكر فوق ال60

----------


## alomisi

يتم الخروج من صفقت اليورو على حسب الاستوب ومن اراد انتضار اغلاق الاربع ساعات فليكن انا سانتضر  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> اذا نزل الذهب بيسحب معه اليورو وبالتالي بيرفع الفرنك دولاااااااااااااار؟
> صح الكلام؟

  اكيد باذن الله نتابع

----------


## bassam2

الى اين قد يصل اليورو بالارتفااااااااااااااااع؟
الفرنك بالهبوووووووووووط؟
الكيبل بالارتفااااااااااااااع؟

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الذهب الى الاسفل الفضة اليورو الاسترليني قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررريبا باذن الله  تابعوووووووووووووووووا الساعات القليلة القادمة ساعة وراجع باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

ان شااااااااء المولى عز وجل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يكرم وينزلوا بدل ما يطيروا فوق

----------


## Profit Box

اخوي العزيز  
ما تشوف الافضل انتظار الاغلاق اليومي لليورو .. ؟؟

----------


## Ali0500

اخوي الاموسي ممكن اعرف  في اي صفحة شرح الاستراتيجية بالكامل  
لاني مافهمت قصدك يوم تقول افتراق نقاط السار  ماذا تقصد بالافتراق 
ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## bassam2

صفحة 19 يامعلم اوفى شرح للاستراتيجية

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العزيز   ما تشوف الافضل انتظار الاغلاق اليومي لليورو .. ؟؟

   
ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ فارس هذا مادخلت لتنوية لة وباذن الله ننتضر الاغلاق اليومي عند النقاط المذكورة  
ومازلنا نؤكد سلبيت الذهب واليورو والاسترليني ياشباب  واعرفووووووا ان اليورو في الرمق الاخير وكذالك الاسترليني
وماهي الا تصحيحات الين وصول الاقتران في تاريخ 8 او 9/3/2011م والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> صفحة 19 يامعلم اوفى شرح للاستراتيجية

 مشكوووووووووووووووور اخ بسام   وباذن الله الى الاهداف  شويت وقت ياشباب واديك معلومة النزوووول لكن سهل على الذهب واليورو والاسترليني والفضة  لكن نرى اغلاقات اليوم   بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

متاااااااااااااااابعين معك يازعيم

----------


## وطن النهار



----------


## alomisi

> مشكوووووووووووووووور اخ بسام وباذن الله الى الاهداف شويت وقت ياشباب واديك معلومة النزوووول لكن سهل على الذهب واليورو والاسترليني والفضة لكن نرى اغلاقات اليوم بالتوفيق

 ,فعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا النزول لم يكن سهل على الذهب والفضة وباذن الله نتابع اليورو والاسترليني وموفقين ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

صفقت الذهب ياشباب الخرووووووووووووووووج منها اذا اغلق اليوم فوق 1435 بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الطلشلك كل واحد فيهم شلووووووووووووووووووت خلهم يوقعوا مش ينزلوا
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

> صفقت الذهب ياشباب الخرووووووووووووووووج منها اذا اغلق اليوم فوق 1435 بالتوفيق

 اليوم اغلق الذهب ولا لسة ؟
لانو تحت ال35

----------


## alomisi

> الطلشلك كل واحد فيهم شلووووووووووووووووووت خلهم يوقعوا مش ينزلوا
> هههههههههههههههه

 باذن الله مايصير الاكل خيررررررررررررررررررر  واول شهر يخليني اشرب برموووووووووووووووووووول بالكمية  ههههههههههههه 
  صفقاتنا ها الشهر تعرف زي الي  بيركبوا على ضهووووور الخيول الغير مروضة  اكيد تعرف هاي الرياضة بالزبط  وانت تخيلها هههههههههههههه لكن باذن الله مايصير الاكل خير بالتوفيق

----------


## habibi73

ممكن من فضلك اعرف في اي صفحة اجد شرح جان

----------


## Ali0500

keep up  we are with  you

----------


## ramsi07

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا يورو، ، إضطررت أن أغلق جميييع صفقاتي على خسارة مؤلمة جدآا، أودت بحوالي 65% من الحساب لأنه لم يبقى لدي خيار آخر سوى المارجن،، وهذا درس وعبرة للمغفلين أمثالي الذين لا يقيمون حسابا لإدارة المخاطر،، ففي كل مرة يصعد فيها السعر أوهم نفسي أنه سيعاود النزول وأدخل بعقد تعزيزي آخر إلى أن وجدت أنه لم يبقى لي خيار سوى أن أغلق الصفقات يدويا أو المارجن إذا واصل السعر في جنونه،، أرجو المعذرة إخوتي خرجت بكم عن الموضوع،، ولكنه درس مهم جدا لكل من يتعامل بالعاطفة مثلي  لا المنطق ويخاطر بعقود كبييرة,,, أن يراجع حساباته ويقيم إدارة سليمة لحسابه
ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## alomisi

سيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اخر التعزيزات لبيع اليورو باذن الله اذا وصل 13980 وهي اقصى  نقطة لصعود وكانت  موجودة مسبقا لكنها كانت مستبعدة وان هبط من مناطقة الحالية يكون افضل   للمتابعة       والذهب باذن الله الى الاسفل الى  1400 والاسترليني   الذهب سيسحب اليورو والاسترليني قريبا وموفقين ياشباب  ومتابعين

----------


## alomisi

المؤتمر الصحفي للبنك المركز الاوربي  كان ايجابيا  نوعا ما    ولكن مازالت الديون وازمات الاتحاد الاوربي هي المسيطرة باذن الله  وما كانت شمعت الاربع ساعات اماضية الا تفائلا ببيان المركز الاوربي  
ونتابع

----------


## bassam2

مسااااااااااااااااااااء الانوار واليورو المجنون
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

عكل انا عززت بيع عال3960
منيييييييييييييييييح؟

----------


## alomisi

> عكل انا عززت بيع عال3960
> منيييييييييييييييييح؟

 ياهلااااااااااااااا اخ بسام باذن الله بجد ماامزح وصلنا ذروة الشراء او بالمعنى الاصح التصحيح لليورو   الحمدلله عجز الذهب بالامس ان يغلق فوق 1435 وهاه الان 1420 ونحن بعنا من 1430 اليورو عكس علينا اكثر من 100 بس جاي باذن الله انا اتحدث عن الصفقات الجديدة لنكون اكثر شفافية ياشباب الاسترليني في الطريق الفضة في الطريق باذن الله الفرنك صاعد وهو في الطريق  الذهب الان 1419 ارى الخروووووووووووووووووووووووج ومبرووووووووك ارباحة الذهب

----------


## alomisi

الذهب الان في نقطة قوية شوي قررنا الخروج منة الى حين نتاكد من هبووووووووووووطة هذا

----------


## bassam2

خرجت منه بس لفوق شوي
هههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> خرجت منه بس لفوق شوي
> هههههههههه

  جميل وننوة للاخوان الذين يدخولووووووووووووووووووون معنا ماسبق ونوهت تقريبا في نصف موضوعنا هذا الادارة الصحيحية لراس المال ياشباب   سيق ونوهنا للخوة اخذ الاعتبار بتوصياتنا واخذ في الحسبان انعكاس السعر ووضع مجال لتعزيزياتنا من 100 الى150 نقطة احتياطات التعزيزيات اذا حصلت تعزيزات ولنا فترة كبيرة من قصة التعزيزات  وهاهي الحين تواجهنا وما حصل هذا الشهر ناااااااااااااادر باذن الله في موضوعنا لوتلاحضو من اول الموضوع لكن باذن الله سنجني ثمارنا قريبا كما نجنيها من التعزيزات الان   صفقت الاسترليني الى الان +29 نقطة خضراء ولله الحمد  قد نخرج عند 16265  بربح  +40 نقطة عندما يصلها الزوج حتى تتضح سلبيتة لان هذة النقطة قوية شوي وقد يرتد منها نتابع ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

الحمدلله والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك +40 نقطة من الاسترليني لانو كان البيع من 16309 وصلناها ياشباب حت نتاكد من الهبوووووووووووووووووووط

----------


## alomisi

> الحمدلله والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك +40 نقطة من الاسترليني لانو كان البيع من 16309 وصلناها ياشباب حت نتاكد من الهبوووووووووووووووووووط

 وفعلااااااااااااااااا ارتد السعر من النقطة القوية 16265  وكانت قوية اذان لنرى كيف سيحدد الاسترليني مصيرة الساعات القادمة

----------


## alomisi

فرصة جميلة ياشباب على النيوزلندي دولار شراء من السعر الحالي 0.7414 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله  الزوج يصتدم بالزاوية 180 درجة على شارت الساعة  الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 07390 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

وهناك فرصة ايضا جاية وهي بيع اليورو ين عندما يصل الزوج الى سعر 11510 والهدف 100 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

وهناك ايضا فرصة على الدولار فرنك وهي بيع والهدف 25 نقطة من السعر الحالي 0.9315 والهدف 09290  
الزوج يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على شارت الساعة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

الاخ بسام نعمل صفقت بيع هدج على الدولار فرنك  حتى يتبين لنا اغلاق اليوم من السعر الحالي 0.9315 بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

هججت يازعيييييييييييييم بس من تحت شوووووووي صغيرة 
اليورو بينت وجهته ؟
والباوند؟
والذهب؟

----------


## bassam2

كيييييييييف الييوم متابع جيد صح؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## ramsi07

> جميل وننوة للاخوان الذين يدخولووووووووووووووووووون معنا ماسبق ونوهت تقريبا في نصف موضوعنا هذا الادارة الصحيحية لراس المال ياشباب   سيق ونوهنا للخوة اخذ الاعتبار بتوصياتنا واخذ في الحسبان انعكاس السعر ووضع مجال لتعزيزياتنا من 100 الى150 نقطة احتياطات التعزيزيات اذا حصلت تعزيزات ولنا فترة كبيرة من قصة التعزيزات  وهاهي الحين تواجهنا وما حصل هذا الشهر ناااااااااااااادر باذن الله في موضوعنا لوتلاحضو من اول الموضوع لكن باذن الله سنجني ثمارنا قريبا كما نجنيها من التعزيزات الان   صفقت الاسترليني الى الان +29 نقطة خضراء ولله الحمد  قد نخرج عند 16265  بربح  +40 نقطة عندما يصلها الزوج حتى تتضح سلبيتة لان هذة النقطة قوية شوي وقد يرتد منها نتابع ياشباب

 يا هلا بالمعلم لعميسي;; للاسف انا ادارتي للحساب كانت خاطئة واضطررت لاغلاق الصفقات على خسارة فادحة,, وقدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## alomisi

> كيييييييييف الييوم متابع جيد صح؟
> هههههههههههه

 متابعين باذن الله يهمنا اليوم اغلاق الفرنك اذا اغلق اليوم فوق 0.9317  فالصعوووووووووووووووووووووود من 200 الى 300 واردة باذن الله  اما اليورو فقد نفخة خطاب البنك الاوربي  ونخلي حسابة على الذهب  الذهب باذن الله يسحبة الى الاسفل   

> يا هلا بالمعلم لعميسي;; للاسف انا ادارتي للحساب كانت خاطئة واضطررت لاغلاق الصفقات على خسارة فادحة,, وقدر الله وما شاء فعل

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومعوض باذن الله  وادارت راس المال يجب عليك ان تركز عليها اول باول قبل دخول اي صفقة  ولاتدخل باكثر من 10 % من راس المال وللمتحفض 5%   
وركز في بقيت راس المال وباذن الله تسترد ماراح والله يكون في العون اخي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ramsi07

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا يورو، ، إضطررت أن أغلق جميييع صفقاتي على خسارة مؤلمة جدآا، أودت بحوالي 65% من الحساب لأنه لم يبقى لدي خيار آخر سوى المارجن،، وهذا درس وعبرة للمغفلين أمثالي الذين لا يقيمون حسابا لإدارة المخاطر،، ففي كل مرة يصعد فيها السعر أوهم نفسي أنه سيعاود النزول وأدخل بعقد تعزيزي آخر إلى أن وجدت أنه لم يبقى لي خيار سوى أن أغلق الصفقات يدويا أو المارجن إذا واصل السعر في جنونه،، أرجو المعذرة إخوتي خرجت بكم عن الموضوع،، ولكنه درس مهم جدا لكل من يتعامل بالعاطفة مثلي  لا المنطق ويخاطر بعقود كبييرة,,, أن يراجع حساباته ويقيم إدارة سليمة لحسابه
> ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

  

> ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي ومعوض باذن الله  وادارت راس المال يجب عليك ان تركز عليها اول باول قبل دخول اي صفقة  ولاتدخل باكثر من 10 % من راس المال وللمتحفض 5%   
> وركز في بقيت راس المال وباذن الله تسترد ماراح والله يكون في العون اخي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  جزاك الله خيرا على تشجيعك أخي ،، وأنا معكم هنا إن شاء دائما ومتابع للتوصيات 
ولا لليأس،، ورغم خسارتي هذه إلا أنني استفدت درسا مهما جدا جدا لن أنساه
وربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## alomisi

هذا ما كنت انتضرة لذهب والفضة  وكانت النضرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة صائبة والحمدلله وباذن الله ينسحب الان اليورو والذي اخذ  قدر ومكانة وسعر لايستحقة في  ضل الاوضاع الحالية وقريبا تروووووووووووووووووووووون سعر اليورو الحقيقي باذن الله  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> وهناك ايضا فرصة على الدولار فرنك وهي بيع والهدف 25 نقطة من السعر الحالي 0.9315 والهدف 09290  
> الزوج يصتدم بالزاوية 180 على شارت الساعة نتابع

  
نزل السعر وضرب 0.9291

----------


## bassam2

الفرررررررررررررررررنك شو وضعه ياااااااااااااااااااازعيم ارمي باي وحدة وافتح سل واحدة؟

----------


## bassam2

> الفرررررررررررررررررنك شو وضعه ياااااااااااااااااااازعيم ارمي باي وحدة وافتح سل واحدة؟

 لازلت انتظر الجوااااااااااااااااااااااااااب هيو الفرنك عالهاي ارمي وحدة شراء وافتح بيع؟

----------


## alomisi

> الفرررررررررررررررررنك شو وضعه ياااااااااااااااااااازعيم ارمي باي وحدة وافتح سل واحدة؟

 اذا اغلق اليوم فوق 0.9317    ندخل شراءءءءءءءءءء باذن الله والاستوب قريب جدا وباذن الله  مايندق الاستوب بنسبت 98%  والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 0.9300 بالتوفيق باذن الله  
صفقت النيوزلندي جاي الاهداف هذة الساعة باذن الله نتابع

----------


## bassam2

اذا اغلق اليوم ؟
الرجاء تفسير هاي الكلمة ؟
متى الاغلاق اليومي بيكون للفرنك؟
اي ساعه يعني 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> اذا اغلق اليوم ؟
> الرجاء تفسير هاي الكلمة ؟
> متى الاغلاق اليومي بيكون للفرنك؟
> اي ساعه يعني 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاغلاق اليومي هي اغلاق شمعت اليوم افتح الشارت واعمل خط على هذا السعر 0.9317   على الشارت اليومي اذا اغلقت شمعت اليوم فوق الخط باذن الله نشتري الفرنك واذا اغلقت تحتة مانشتري ننتضر الاغلاق الاسبوعي الي هو غدا الجمعة باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

تمام يامان

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك صفقت النيوز لندي ونكتفي ب +15 نقطة ولوانها قليلة لكن بركة باذن الله والسوق متعكر شوي ونلتقي غدا باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

تصبح على خييييييييييير يازعيم
لاتنسى بكرة نزل اليورو الله يوفقك
ههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

;كيف الشباب  نعتذر عن الانقطاع  اخواني الاوضاع والنت في اليمن  ليس على مايرام     
المهم نحذرمن اليورو هذة الساعة  كونها والله اعلم ايجابية فمن باع من الاعلى ارى الخروج  هنا حتى  يغلق اسفل 13820  اربع ساعات حينها سيكونه اليورو اكد الهبووووووووووط الى 13550 باذن الله ونتابع طبعا كما سبق ونوهنا الذهب سلبي والفضة ايضا والاسترليني والفرنك ايجابي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

طبعا السلبية التي ذكرناها على الذهب والاسترليني والفضة  كانت قبل يومين اما الان الاسترليني على الاربع ساعات ايجابي والذهب  سلبي الان الا اذا غلق اربع ساعات فوق 1431  الفرنك مازال ايجابيالا اذا اغلق اربع ساعات تحت 0.9340  الفضة سلبي باذن الله ومازال امامة 3520   ونتابع باذن الله

----------


## Mohannad Salman

نورت الموضوع اخي العميسي وان شاء الله الى الاهداف .

----------


## alomisi

> نورت الموضوع اخي العميسي وان شاء الله الى الاهداف .

 ياهلاااااااااااااااااا اخ محمد  يعطيك العافية وباذن الله الى الاهداف :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> طبعا السلبية التي ذكرناها على الذهب والاسترليني والفضة كانت قبل يومين اما الان الاسترليني على الاربع ساعات ايجابي والذهب سلبي الان الا اذا غلق اربع ساعات فوق 1431 الفرنك مازال ايجابيالا اذا اغلق اربع ساعات تحت 0.9340 الفضة سلبي باذن الله ومازال امامة 3520 ونتابع باذن الله

 للمتابعة باذن الله  اليورو الى 13700 مالم يكسر 13850 بشمعت اربع ساعات الاسترليني الى 16010 مالم يغلق فوق 16100 بشمعت اربع ساعات باذن الله  سلبيت الذهب حصلت والحمدلله سلبيت الفضة ايضا وسلبيت الاسترليني كما ذكرنا في الاقتباس  قبل يومين ونتابع بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك لشراءمنهذة المستويات  0.9320 الهدف 50 نقطةالاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 0.9300  الاستوب قريب باذن الله موفقين ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب ننتبة لليورو ينهو سلبي والاهداف القادمة باذن الله 11320 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 11500  السعر الان 11465   
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

حمدلله عالسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة يازعيم وطمن كيف الصحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> حمدلله عالسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة يازعيم وطمن كيف الصحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الله يعطيك العافيةاخ بساااااام   الحمدلله

----------


## alomisi

نتابع وساعة جديدة سلبية على اليورو وكذلك  لاسترليني    وقدتكون ايجابية  على الذهب والفضة نتابع باذن الله

----------


## bassam2

نشتري ذهب؟

----------


## alomisi

قد نرىمن الاسترليني 15920 قريبا باذن الله مالم يغلق اربع ساعات فوق 16100  بالتوفيق للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

> نشتري ذهب؟

 لا اخ بساااااام قد نشترية احتياطا عند 1390 واذا كسر شمعت اربع ساعت تحت 1380 نخرج ونواصل البيع الى 1340  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
 واذا اغلقهذة الاربع ساعات تحت 1411 سنبيعة والهدف 1398 والاستوب اغلاقة ساعة فوق 1412 نخرج من البيع  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

متابعين معاك يا مان

----------


## alomisi

وشمووووووع النصف ساعة الجديدة تؤيد هبووووط الذهب والفضة والاسترليني واليورو ومواصلت المسار الهبوطي

----------


## alomisi

> طبعا ياشباب ننتبة لليورو ينهو سلبي والاهداف القادمة باذن الله 11320 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 11500 السعر الان 11465  
> موفقين باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووووك و+150 نقطة ضرب الهدف

----------


## alomisi

> قد نرىمن الاسترليني 15920 قريبا باذن الله مالم يغلق اربع ساعات فوق 16100 بالتوفيق للمتابعة

 وفعلا وصل الزوووووووووووووووج مناطق 15980 وباذن الله نرى قريبا 15920

----------


## alomisi

> للمتابعة باذن الله اليورو الى 13700 مالم يكسر 13850 بشمعت اربع ساعات الاسترليني الى 16010 مالم يغلق فوق 16100 بشمعت اربع ساعات باذن الله سلبيت الذهب حصلت والحمدلله سلبيت الفضة ايضا وسلبيت الاسترليني كما ذكرنا في الاقتباس  قبل يومين ونتابع بالتوفيق

 وهذاماحصل اليورو الان الى 13700 والاسترليني الى 15920 باذن الله   ونسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله شراء الدولار فرنك من السعر الحالي 0.9290 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 0.9290 نفس نقطت الشراء بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

الذهب ايها الزعيم للبيع ولا لسة بدري عليه؟

----------


## bassam2

> الذهب ايها الزعيم للبيع ولا لسة بدري عليه؟

 بستنااااااااااااااا الجواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## brain2jene

الذهب احلى فرصة للبيع , وستوب قريب جدااا 1426 طبعا اغلاق فوقها

----------


## bassam2

> الذهب احلى فرصة للبيع , وستوب قريب جدااا 1426 طبعا اغلاق فوقها

 انتي راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ولك كل التقدير

----------


## bassam2

> انتي راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ولك كل التقدير

 بس اسحبي اليورو لتحت شوووووووووووووووووووووي ياسلام عليكي
هههههههههه

----------


## brain2jene

تعرف اني بعته كذا مرة من فوق 1422 واحصد ربح بربح هههههههه ببساطة لانها مقاومة قوية
اليورو بلحقه بس ما يتعدى 39

----------


## bassam2

تعرفي اني بعته من ال35 وسكرت عال10 ورجعت بعته هلأ كمان مرة عال22
وكنت شاريه من ال407

----------


## bassam2

قصدك مايبيت اليورو فوق ال39 ولا بس يكسرها وخلص؟

----------


## brain2jene

بس يكسرها وينام فوق 39 تتغير النظرة قليلا لانه خطير ديربالك, مبروك يعني استفدت من الحكي تبعي عن الذهب لما قلت انه له هبوط كبير تتذكر ونزل الى 1400

----------


## bassam2

اه والله والعميسي هووووووووون كمان موووووووو مقصر رهيب
بس بما انو الك عالشارتات والمؤشرات راجعي صفحة 19 عند العميسي وشوفي كيف الاستراتيجية تبعته رهيييييييبة وانتي راح تبدعي فيها
المهم حطيلك حجر عثرة امام اليورو اللعين خليه يبيت تحت ال39 بلييييييييييييييز
هههههههه

----------


## bassam2

امبارح نصح بالبيع لليورو ين من ال114.65 والهدف 113.27 وشوفي كيف فرط مرة وحدة

----------


## brain2jene

اعلم تماما لكن لدي عشرة مؤشرات تكفي لوحدها هههههه , على اي حال الزلزال سبب هذا النزول العنيف وطبعا ضعف اليورو المتوقع
شوف الذهب رح يفرط شكله ههههه

----------


## bassam2

من بؤك لباب السما على قولة اخواننا المصريين
هههههههه ويسحب اليورو معه كمان يااااااااااااااااسلااااااااام

----------


## bassam2

شووووووووو حالة هالترقب العنيفة ؟
ولا حدا حاكي اشي

----------


## bassam2

جيني انتي هون ؟
استشارة سريعه عاليورو

----------


## brain2jene

لساتك بالهدج شكلك
هههه

----------


## bassam2

هههههههههه صح
هلأ انا فاتح سل بس من تحت شوي وضل عندي عقد شراء من ال4012 
ايش رايك ارميه هون وافتح بيع كاملا ولا لسة في طلوع كمان لابن هاللئيمة؟

----------


## brain2jene

ارميه لانه والله اعلم لازم ينزله شوي يصحح يعني لحدود 1.3950 ان شاء الله بعدها هدفه رح يكون 1.4040 وبعدها 1.4130 اذا ما كسر 1.3900000 ان شاء الله
بعدين اقرا الحكمة لا تشتري من قمة حطها حلقة بدانك ههههه

----------


## bassam2

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااانت لووووووووووو زماااااااااااااااااان سبحان مغير الاحوال

----------


## bassam2

مساااااااااااء الخيرات
مش بقوووووووووووولك رهيبة

----------


## bassam2

جيني كيف الاحواااااااااااااااااال؟
والنظرة الرهيبة تبعتك للسووووووووووووووووق؟

----------


## brain2jene

شو رايك هي الذهب فرط والنفط كمان وكلوووووووووو هههههههههه, واليورو وراهم ومنيح اللي طلعت من الشراء صح هههههههه والكيبل فرط شو بقى ما فرط قلي ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

فرط اليورو ورجعت مسكت بعد 100 نقطة شايفة كيف شاطر؟
هههههههههه
ورجعت فتحت نصف العقود للبيع من هون كمان مرررررررررررة
لسة في نزول كمان؟
الذهب اخذت منه شوي وطلعت خفت يرد يرجع

----------


## bassam2

شووووووو نظرتك هلأ؟ 
يلا نشتري ذهب بهدف قريب؟
ههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ساعة ايجابية على الذهب1391 الهدف 1401  بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني وساعة سلبية باذن الله السعر الان16015  اليورو ايضا وساعة سلبية السعر الحالي13890 للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

اليوروووووووووووووووووووووووو ين وقريبا 10800 باذن الله بس اهم حاجة  يغلق اربع ساعات والا يوم تحت 11200 بالتوفيق الطريق امام فاضي باذن الله وقد يصلها بسرعة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

الدولار كندي وساعة سلبية البيع من السعر الحالي 0.9915 الهدف 30 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> شووووووو نظرتك هلأ؟ 
> يلا نشتري ذهب بهدف قريب؟
> ههههههههههه

 هلااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام وحشتنا ياشيخ ساموحنا ياشباب على  الانقطاع   والاوضاع ربنا يمشيها على خيرر ان شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

مرااااااااااااااااااااااحب ايها الزعيم
وحشتنا ياشييييييييييييخ

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نخرج من الدولار كندي وربح +20 نقطة لان النصف ساعة الجديدة قدتكزن ايجابية ونكتفي بالتوفيق والف مبرووووووووووك

----------


## alomisi

نخرج من الذهب من منطقت ما اشتريناة 1391  لانة لم يحقق هدف النجمة في النصف ساعة الاولى بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> مرااااااااااااااااااااااحب ايها الزعيم
> وحشتنا ياشييييييييييييخ

   ياهلااااااااااااا بيك اخ بسام السموحة يالغالي  على الانقطاع          اخبارك

----------


## bassam2

مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااقلك ياوحش

----------


## bassam2

مررررررررررررررررررررررررحبا ياحجة جيني
هههههههههههههه

----------


## alomisi

> اليوروووووووووووووووووووووووو ين وقريبا 10800 باذن الله بس اهم حاجة يغلق اربع ساعات والا يوم تحت 11200 بالتوفيق الطريق امام فاضي باذن الله وقد يصلها بسرعة نتابع

 وهذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا ماتوقعناة ولله الحمد والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك +400 نقطة ركزووووووووووووا وقد يصلها بسرعة :013:  وفعلاااااااااااااااا كالصاوخ وتعدها الى10700 فلله الحمد والمنة وعقبا لليورو دولار 13550 والاسترليني 15700

----------


## Mohannad Salman

> وهذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا ماتوقعناة ولله الحمد والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك +400 نقطة ركزووووووووووووا وقد يصلها بسرعة وفعلاااااااااااااااا كالصاوخ وتعدها الى10700 فلله الحمد والمنة وعقبا لليورو دولار 13550 والاسترليني 15700

   :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## nero

السلام عليكم أخى العميسى  
مبروك الارباح وان شاء الله دائما وكونت اريد نظرتك الى الفرنك وتوجه مستقبلا  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم أخى العميسى  
> مبروك الارباح وان شاء الله دائما وكونت اريد نظرتك الى الفرنك وتوجه مستقبلا  
> جزاك الله كل خير

 ياهلاااااااااااا اخي بالنسبة للفرنك مايزال   تحت ضغط المستثمرين كونة الملاذ الآمن في مثل هذة الاحوال وخصوصا بعد احداث اليابان الاخيرة ويبدوا حتى ان قرار الفائدة الذي  تم الاعلان عنة قبل ساعات لم يكن بالنسبة التى تؤهل الفرنك لصعود حيث تم تثبيت الفائدة عند 0.25  فمعا هذةالنسبة  ومقارنة بالاوضاع في اليابان مما قد يكسو الفرنكبعض الغموض في الساعات القادمة بالنسبة لتحديد معين لوجهت الزوج فباذن الله  نتوخى الحذر

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة بيع لليورو ياشباب والاستوب قريب جدا وهو البيع من14030 والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14035 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*حبيت أمسي على الغالي* *شلونك يالعميسي و إن شاء الله أموركم طيبه؟*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*الكيبل يصرخ و يقول هل من بائع سوينق؟*

----------


## alomisi

> *الكيبل يصرخ و يقول هل من بائع سوينق؟*

  
 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك يالغالي  سوينق الكيبل موفقة وانا معاك  ومن النقاط الحالية  باذن الله والى 15700

----------


## bassam2

وانا معاااااااااااااااااكم كمان يا ابطال
طمنونا عن اليورو واهدافه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بايع 
ومشكور يالعميسي على اليورو ين مع اني اخذت منه شوي وهربت

----------


## bassam2

شووووووو الاوضاع عندكم باليمن  معلمنا العميسي

----------


## alomisi

> شووووووو الاوضاع عندكم باليمن معلمنا العميسي

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام يعطيك العافية اخي باذن البلد يمر من هذة المحنة بخيرررررررر ان شاء الله   بالنسبة لليورو هوجميل للبيع وقد بعناة من 14030 والاستوب باذن الله اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14035 وباذن الله الى الاهداف   ونكتفي من اليورو الى الان و +30 نقطة خضراء مبروووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا وننتضر حتى تتضح الصورة لليورو اكثر وموفقين

----------


## bassam2

الله يديم نعمة السلام على جميع الدول العربية والاسلامية ويعدي ازمتكم على خيييييييييييييييييير
انا مالحقت الصفقة هاذي بس بايع من تحت طمني على وضعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*الذهب الأن سعره 1400 للبيع فيه 30 دولار سريعه
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  ياهلااااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام يعطيك العافية اخي باذن البلد يمر من هذة المحنة بخيرررررررر ان شاء الله   بالنسبة لليورو هوجميل للبيع وقد بعناة من 14030 والاستوب باذن الله اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14035 وباذن الله الى الاهداف   ونكتفي من اليورو الى الان و +30 نقطة خضراء مبروووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا وننتضر حتى تتضح الصورة لليورو اكثر وموفقين   راح تشوف نزول سريع للكيبل و اليورو و الذهب و صعود الدولار فرنك
لكن ممكن ياخذ كم ساعه الى الليل 
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## bassam2

اذا لليل بسيطة بنستناااااااا

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bassam2
					  وانا معاااااااااااااااااكم كمان يا ابطال
طمنونا عن اليورو واهدافه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بايع 
ومشكور يالعميسي على اليورو ين مع اني اخذت منه شوي وهربت   عنده هدف 1.3740
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bassam2
					  اذا لليل بسيطة بنستناااااااا   إن شاء الله قول يارب*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					   
عنده هدف 1.3740
و الله أعلى و أعلم   و ايضا 1.2820
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## القناص المصري

> * 
> عنده هدف 1.3740
> و الله أعلى و أعلم*

 انا بس عايز 1.3800 عشان اخرج منه وتوبه العقود الكبيرة
 ما اقصي ارتفاع ممكن يوصله قبلها  اخي ؟

----------


## bassam2

يااااااااااااارب معقول بيومين ينزل كل هاذا ياااااااارب!!!!!!

----------


## جلال _ابو علي

> *الذهب الأن سعره 1400 للبيع فيه 30 دولار سريعه
> و الله أعلى و أعلم*

 السلام عليكم
حياك اخي ابو محمد  افضل البيع

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					  
راح تشوف نزول سريع للكيبل و اليورو و الذهب و صعود الدولار فرنك
لكن ممكن ياخذ كم ساعه الى الليل 
و الله أعلى و أعلم   شوف يا صديقي أنا ما أتاجر بالذهب لاكن راح أقولك الذهب رايح الى  1480
والله تعالى أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القناص المصري
					  انا بس عايز 1.3800 عشان اخرج منه وتوبه العقود الكبيرة
 ما اقصي ارتفاع ممكن يوصله قبلها  اخي ؟   ان شاء الله تخرج بربح*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال _ابو علي
					  السلام عليكم
حياك اخي ابو محمد  افضل البيع    هلا بالغالي ابو علي
مغير النك يعني لو مو قايل بو محمد ما عرفتك
هههههههههه
ان شاء الله له نزله سريعه
و الله اعلى و اعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
شوف يا صديقي أنا ما أتاجر بالذهب لاكن راح أقولك الذهب رايح الى  1480
والله تعالى أعلم   هلا بصديقي الصدوق ان شاء الله رايح للهدف لكن اول ينزل الى ١٣٧٠ تقريبا و يمكن يعجبه الوضع و يروح ١٣٣٠ بعدها يصعد
و الله اعلى و اعلم*

----------


## جلال _ابو علي

> *
>  هلا بالغالي ابو علي
> مغير النك يعني لو مو قايل بو محمد ما عرفتك
> هههههههههه
> ان شاء الله له نزله سريعه
> و الله اعلى و اعلم*

 حبيبي الغالي الله يحفظك    

> هل 8922 للفرنك 7637 للين أشارات موجبة للصعود الدولار بعد ضرب اكبر عدد للشارين
> والمفاجئى ربما نشاهد الذهب يعاكس جميع الشارين و يضرب قاع جديد والله اعلم 
> ننتظر ونشاهد ماذا يخفي لنا السوق 
> تحياتي وودي للجميع مع اخذ الحيطة والحذر من تقلبات السوق

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					   
هلا بصديقي الصدوق ان شاء الله رايح للهدف لكن اول ينزل الى ١٣٧٠ تقريبا و يمكن يعجبه الوضع و يروح ١٣٣٠ بعدها يصعد
و الله اعلى و اعلم   ما اتوقع ينزل للنقطه اللي قلتها 
والله تعالى اعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
ما اتوقع ينزل للنقطه اللي قلتها 
والله تعالى اعلم   ممكن أكون غلطان ياصديقي لكن تفضل هالتشارت *

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					  
ممكن أكون غلطان ياصديقي لكن تفضل هالتشارت     طيب تأمل بالشارت . 
=========================*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*بو عادل انا متأمل له أكثر من 1480 و ما اختلف معاك بهالشي 
لكن الفريم الأكبر و هو الأسبوعي نشوف هناك دايفيرجنس سلبي و هبط لكن ما وصل الدعم *

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					  بو عادل انا متأمل له أكثر من 1480 و ما اختلف معاك بهالشي 
لكن الفريم الأكبر و هو الأسبوعي نشوف هناك دايفيرجنس سلبي و هبط لكن ما وصل الدعم     انا حللت اليومي لذلك ما انظر للأسبوعي وهذي طريقتي وأفضل طريقه اعتبرها .*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*شوف بو عادل نقطة الدعم و شنو صار على تشارت 30 دقيقه *

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*ماشي في نقطة جدا مهمه تؤكد وجود قاع جديد
شوف الأ RSI على تشارت 30 دقيقه تلاقيه على نقطة الدعم نزل عن ال 20 و هذه بحد ذاتها مصيبه يعني في قاع جديد و يمكن يكون بعيد عن نقطة الدعم و ما اعتقد بأنه عنده مشكله يوصل 1340
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Eng.
					  ماشي في نقطة جدا مهمه تؤكد وجود قاع جديد
شوف الأ RSI على تشارت 30 دقيقه تلاقيه على نقطة الدعم نزل عن ال 20 و هذه بحد ذاتها مصيبه يعني في قاع جديد و يمكن يكون بعيد عن نقطة الدعم و ما اعتقد بأنه عنده مشكله يوصل 1340
و الله أعلى و أعلم   انا الذهب ما يهمني لأني ما اتداول فيه بس حبيت اطرح رأيي لك يا صديقي وللجميع وفيه نقطه مهمه المؤشرات أنا حاطها بالزباله من زمان لأني أكتشفت أنهم كلهم خلف السعر وانا من خليتهم وانا بخير ولله الحمد والمنه .*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
انا الذهب ما يهمني لأني ما اتداول فيه بس حبيت اطرح رأيي لك يا صديقي وللجميع وفيه نقطه مهمه المؤشرات أنا حاطها بالزباله من زمان لأني أكتشفت أنهم كلهم خلف السعر وانا من خليتهم وانا بخير ولله الحمد والمنه .   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زين تسوي*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*شرايكم بتشارت الكيبل الم يرهق الى النهايه؟ *

----------


## جلال _ابو علي

> *ماشي في نقطة جدا مهمه تؤكد وجود قاع جديد
> شوف الأ RSI على تشارت 30 دقيقه تلاقيه على نقطة الدعم نزل عن ال 20 و هذه بحد ذاتها مصيبه يعني في قاع جديد و يمكن يكون بعيد عن نقطة الدعم و ما اعتقد بأنه عنده مشكله يوصل 1340
> و الله أعلى و أعلم*

 دائما مبدع

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*يرجى الحذر بالساعتين القادمتين ممكن نشوف حركات سريعه 
و الله أعلى و أعلم*

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال _ابو علي
					  دائما مبدع   العفو يالغالي أبو علي*

----------


## bassam2

مساااااااااااااااااء الانوااااااااااااااااااار عدنا بعد ان فصل النت واخيرا تم حل المشكلة
اخي مستر انج هل لازالت النظرة لليورو دولار والكيبل دولار الى القاع بعوووووووووووون الله؟

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

*ان شاء الله
و الله اعلى و اعلم*

----------


## bassam2

مرررررررررررررررررحبا مستر انج
شوووووووووووو رايك باليورو والكيبل لسة الى الهبووووووووووووط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب وخذوووووووووووا قبل ان نغادر 40 نقطة من اليورو ين بيع من السعر الحالي11490    السمووووووووووووووووحة ياشباب قد نستانف الحضور على الورشة لايام محدودة ودعواتكم ياشباب ربنا ينصر شباب التغيير وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

وكذ1لك اليورو دولار بيع من السعر14138 الهدف 50  نقطة وتعزيز البيع اذا عكس الى 14156 والاهداف مضمونة 99.9%

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب وخذوووووووووووا قبل ان نغادر 40 نقطة من اليورو ين بيع من السعر الحالي11490    السمووووووووووووووووحة ياشباب قد نستانف الحضور على الورشة لايام محدودة ودعواتكم ياشباب ربنا ينصر شباب التغيير وبالتوفيق

  الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك +40نقطة وننتضر باقي الصفقات

----------


## simpa2000f

اليورو دولار  يصل إلى مناطق التعزيز   1.4156 وزياده بحاجه بسيطه   توكلنا على الله وعززنا   ها يا استاذنا الغالي ايش رايك    نرجوا الرد

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو دولار يصل إلى مناطق التعزيز   1.4156 وزياده بحاجه بسيطه   توكلنا على الله وعززنا   ها يا استاذنا الغالي ايش رايك   نرجوا الرد

 باذن الله الى الاهداف   الى100 14

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> باذن الله الى الاهداف   الى100 14

 ما ممكن ينزل اكتر حسب رئيتك أخوي عميسي

----------


## alomisi

اليورو باذن الله الى الاهداف هذا الاسبوع سلبي  هكذا تقول نجوم السار لليورو  والفرنك ايجابي هذا الاسبوع باذن الله سعر اليورو الان 14163  
سعر الفرنك الان  0.9043 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اذا نزلو شوي مو مشكلة سنعزز الشراء وهناك فرصة ايضا على النيوزلندي دولار هذا الاسبوع وهي شراء  0.7343   ومتابعين ان شاء الله

----------


## bassam2

صديقي العميسي انا مهجج يورو افك هون برايك لانو ممكن يهبط وبقوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> صديقي العميسي انا مهجج يورو افك هون برايك لانو ممكن يهبط وبقوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
ياهلاااااااااااااااااا اخ بسام باذن الله سيهبط هذا الاسبوع وافضل الانتضار لفك الهدج حتى افتتاح الاسواق الامريكية وسنكون متابعين ومعاك يالغالي بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

افضل  هذة الاربع ساعات الخروج من النيوز لندي بالربح الذي فية بحدود 17 نقطة لان معة هبوط هذة الاربع ساعات  ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

وندخل بيع على النيوز لندي باذن الله من السعر الحالي 07352 والهدف 30 نقطة قوية باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

وبيع اليورو فرنك باذن الله السعر الحالي12813 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الاسترالي دولار للبيع ياشباب على الاربع ساعات السعر الحالي 10055 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

على الاربع ساعات الاسترليني يضرب زاويه 180 درجة هبوط والله اعلم لكن للمتابعة فقط على الاسترليني ولمن اراد الدخول الاستوب قريب 16270 اغلاق فوقها اربع ساعات السعر الحالي 16262 بالتوفيق الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

استوب النيوز لندي اغلاق ساعة فوق 07380

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
طيب تأمل بالشارت . 
========================= الملف المرفق 264779   شوف يا صديقي أتمنى أنك ما بعت .*

----------


## alomisi

سلبيت الازواج الاتية على الاربع ساعات الجديدة  اليورو دولار   النيوز لندي دولار  الذهب  الفضة الاسترالي دولار الاسترليني دولار  نتابع

----------


## alomisi

انصح بدخولها بيع والاستوب 30 نقطة لكل زوج

----------


## bassam2

يالعميسي شوووووو قصة اليورو نوى يعملها ويلكودنا ولا شووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## simpa2000f

هذه كلها توقعات لا يأخذ بها بس حبيت افكر بسوط مرتفع    اتوقع ان اليورو اقصى ارتفاع ممكن يصل له هو 1.4250 للاسباب التاليه :  1- اغلاق يومي تحت زاويه 585 المتكونه من القاع 1.1875 في تاريخ 7/6/2010 م والتي هي نفسها قمه سابقه في   تاريخ 4/11/2010م  2- اماه ترند اسبوعي قوي جدا  3- تباعد واضح في نجوم السار على اليومي والاربع ساعات   4- نموذج هارمونيك على الاسبوعي   ارجوا التصحيح من الاساتذه

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو باذن الله الى الاهداف هذا الاسبوع سلبي هكذا تقول نجوم السار لليورو والفرنك ايجابي هذا الاسبوع باذن الله سعر اليورو الان 14163  
> سعر الفرنك الان 0.9043 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اذا نزلو شوي مو مشكلة سنعزز الشراء وهناك فرصة ايضا على النيوزلندي دولار هذا الاسبوع وهي شراء 0.7343 ومتابعين ان شاء الله

 اعتقد والله اعلم اليورو بدا السلبية لهذا الاسبوع من اليوم والفرنك بدا الايجابية من اليوم اما النيوز لندي فحقق 100 نقطة وزيادة رغم ان دخولنا بالامس عليى النيوز كان على الاربع ساعات وكانت بيع قلنا لنحضى منة ببعض النقاط وهبط في تلك الاربع ساعات فعلا لكن الترند المرسوم لة اسبوعيا كان اقوى ومازلنا نؤكد ايجابيت الفرنك هذا الاسبوع وسلبيت اليورو

----------


## alomisi

> هذه كلها توقعات لا يأخذ بها بس حبيت افكر بسوط مرتفع    اتوقع ان اليورو اقصى ارتفاع ممكن يصل له هو 1.4250 للاسباب التاليه :  1- اغلاق يومي تحت زاويه 585 المتكونه من القاع 1.1875 في تاريخ 7/6/2010 م والتي هي نفسها قمه سابقه في تاريخ 4/11/2010م  2- اماه ترند اسبوعي قوي جدا  3- تباعد واضح في نجوم السار على اليومي والاربع ساعات   4- نموذج هارمونيك على الاسبوعي   ارجوا التصحيح من الاساتذه

 ياهلااااااااااا فيك اخي الافتراق على الاسبوعي حيجيب حيجيب اليورو لتحت ولو شوفلنا بعض الصعود بالامس هي فرص للبيع  واكبر دليل على قوة نجوم السار  هوسلبيت اليورو اليوم وانا متفق معاك على الهبوط الى 14000 وقد تكون اكثر

----------


## alomisi

> * 
> شوف يا صديقي أتمنى أنك ما بعت .*

 ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيك ابوعادل مشكوووووووور اخي وتنبية في محلة يعطيك العافية

----------


## alomisi

اليورو الان في الشمعة ال 27 هل يغير الاتجاة نحو 13800 للمتابعة فقط السعر الحالي14148

----------


## bassam2

يااااااهلا بالعميسي ومبرووووووك اللوك الجديد
شووووووورايك بالذهب يامعلم ؟؟؟؟؟
ولوييييييين نضل فاتحين بيع اليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

انضرووووووووووووا شمعت ال 27 على الاسترليني ماذا عملت نتابع   
اخ بسام اليورو قادم باذن الله الى 14040 وقريبا الذهب سلبي الا اذا اغلق فوق 1435 اربع ساعات فهو لشراء والهدف 1440 فقط ثم البيع الى الان السلبية هي المسيطرة

----------


## alomisi

نحذر من النقطة الحالية للاسترليني 16250 قد يرتد منها قليلا للاعلى نتابع

----------


## bassam2

معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك بالبيع

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو باذن الله الى الاهداف هذا الاسبوع سلبي هكذا تقول نجوم السار لليورو والفرنك ايجابي هذا الاسبوع باذن الله سعر اليورو الان 14163  
> سعر الفرنك الان 0.9043 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اذا نزلو شوي مو مشكلة سنعزز الشراء وهناك فرصة ايضا على النيوزلندي دولار هذا الاسبوع وهي شراء 0.7343 ومتابعين ان شاء الله

              للمتابعة :Noco:

----------


## bassam2

بالاذن حتى الساعه التالتة والنصف ونعوووووووووووووووووووووووووود
اتمنى ان تخسف الذهب قبل عودتي ياعميسي

----------


## alomisi

> معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك بالبيع

 اليورو باذن الله الى 14000 قبل اغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق الاسبوع

----------


## alomisi

نحث الشباب على شرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراء الفرنك من السعر الحالي 09017 وباذن الله 09200 قريبااااااااا باذن الله الاستوبببب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت08980بالتوفيق

----------


## money-maker

ممكن رايكم في المجنون بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن رايكم في المجنون بارك الله فيك

 اللمجنون للبيع اخي وهو الان سلبي لكن اذا اغلق فوق 13180 يوم واحد  فهو ايجابي والاستوووووووووووووووب قريب جدا وممتازوتكون حذر اذا اغلق اربع ساعات فوق الاستوب بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

نصف ساعة قد تكون ايجابية قليلا على اليورو لكن مازالت السلبية العامة هي السائدة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> نصف ساعة قد تكون ايجابية قليلا على اليورو لكن مازالت السلبية العامة هي السائدة نتابع

  
وفعلااااااااااااااااااااا كانت ايجابية قليلا وصعد الزوج من 14105 الى 14124 وكما نوهنا ان السلبية هي السائدة عاد الزوج كالصاروخ الى الوجهه العامة ومتابعين ومبرووووووووووووووك 
لكل من دخل شراء على الفرنك الى الان بحدود 30 نقطة ربح ولن نغلقها الان عندما يصل الفرنك 09200 كما ذكرنا بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

تنبية لبائعي الاسترليني يكفي ارباح الى هنا 16230 الزوج على الساعة القادمة او التي تليها صعوووووووووووووود لاباس بة  بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

عدنااااااااااا ولا زلنا بصفقة بيع اليورو وبيع الذهب 
اما شراء الفرنك فما لحقناها
هيك صح؟

----------


## alomisi

> نحث الشباب على شرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراء الفرنك من السعر الحالي 09017 وباذن الله 09200 قريبااااااااا باذن الله الاستوبببب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت08980بالتوفيق

  الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك+50 نقطة خضراء الى الان ونكتفي حتى نرى الاغلاق اليومي رغم اني متاكد من مواصلة الصعود وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> تنبية لبائعي الاسترليني يكفي ارباح الى هنا 16230 الزوج على الساعة القادمة او التي تليها صعوووووووووووووود لاباس بة بالتوفيق

   للمتابعة سبق ونوهنا :Noco:

----------


## alomisi

> عدنااااااااااا ولا زلنا بصفقة بيع اليورو وبيع الذهب 
> اما شراء الفرنك فما لحقناها
> هيك صح؟

 ارى الخروووووووووووج من اليورو يا اخ بسام الحين حتى تتضح اغلاق الاربع ساعات هذة ونكتفي بالربح الى هنا ولنا عودة

----------


## bassam2

خرجنا من اليورو وعلقنا بالذهب 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## bassam2

اربع ساعات فوق ال35 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني شمعة الساعة 4 لغاية الساعة 8 صح؟

----------


## alomisi

بيع اليورو هذة الساعة سلبي  الهدف 30 نقطة  السعر الحالي 14190

----------


## alomisi

شراء الدولاركندي هذة الساعة ايجابي 0.9750 الهدف 30

----------


## alomisi

شراء ادولار فرك الهدف   0.9150  السعر الحالي 0.9075  ننتضر الاهداف اليوم او غد

----------


## alomisi

> انضرووووووووووووا شمعت ال 27 على الاسترليني ماذا عملت نتابع   
> اخ بسام اليورو قادم باذن الله الى 14040 وقريبا الذهب سلبي الا اذا اغلق فوق 1435 اربع ساعات فهو لشراء والهدف 1440 فقط ثم البيع الى الان السلبية هي المسيطرة

 وصل اليورو 14040 فعلا  وصعد الذهب بعد اغلاق فوق 1435 
نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو باذن الله الى الاهداف هذا الاسبوع سلبي هكذا تقول نجوم السار لليورو والفرنك ايجابي هذا الاسبوع باذن الله سعر اليورو الان 14163  
> سعر الفرنك الان 0.9043 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اذا نزلو شوي مو مشكلة سنعزز الشراء وهناك فرصة ايضا على النيوزلندي دولار هذا الاسبوع وهي شراء 0.7343 ومتابعين ان شاء الله

 هذا ماتوقعناة بدايت الاسبوع النيوزلندي اكثر من  250 نقطة  اليورو  200 من التعزيز  و 120 من الصفقة الرسمية
الفرنك   120 من التعزيز و 60من الصفقة الرسمية هذا لمن استمر 
غدا الى مزيد من االارباح لصالح الصفقات باذن الله بالتوفيق للمتابعة

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح الدولار كندي +30 نقطه خضرا ننتضر باقي الصفقات باتوفيق

----------


## Dr.Dentist

كيف حالك ياصنعاء وكيف الوضع عندكم ان شاء الله الكل بخير والله يجنب المسلمين الفتن

----------


## alomisi

> كيف حالك ياصنعاء وكيف الوضع عندكم ان شاء الله الكل بخير والله يجنب المسلمين الفتن

 يعطيك العافية اخي باذن الله غدا يكون خير  وربنا يجنبنا موقف بكرة باذن الله   اهم حاجة نشوف اليوم قرار حاسم من السلطة او من المعارضة بقبول المبادرة الاخيرة  والا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! غدا  مجهوووووووووووووول ربنا يعديها على خير

----------


## bassam2

مرحبا مرحبا ايها العميسي
والله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية
وشووووووو رايك بالذهب مجددا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kaser proxy

السلام عليكم جميعا .... 
طبعن أنا راح أذكر أخي العميسي بموضوع كتبه قبل شهر من الأن وهو عن بيع الفضة وأسمى موضوعه فرصة الشهر بيع الفضة وذا رابط الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118460.html  
ولاكنه للأسف  تهرب من الموضوع بعد ماورط الناس في البيع وطلب إغلاق الموضوع وأنا فقط أحب أنبه لشيئ واحد إنه الشهر إنتهى والفضة أغلق على 37.84 وسجل هاي تاريخي عند 38.20 علما بأن صفقته ألي أسماها فرصة لم ترى الموجب أبد إلا لبضع دقايق لغرض التصحيح عندما سجل أقل مستوى له خلال هذا الشهر عند 33.66 وزار المستوى هذا لثواني فقط ثم عاد إلى الإرتفاع مرة أخرى وللأسف هو أصر على البيع وأصر على التعزيز من مستويات ال36 وبالتالي سبب خاسر فادحة لمن إتبع توصيته وحتى وصلت إلى حد تمرجن حسابات ألي دخلو معاه ... علما بأنني من أول 3 أيام من الشهر نصحته بإن صفقاته خاطئة وسوف تضرب الإستوب في وقت قصير جدا ولاكنه أصر بطريقة غريبة جدا على إنه هو الصح وأنا الخطأ .... أخي ليس عيبا أن تسمع لرأي آخر حتى لو كان يعارضك ... 
أخي الفضة أنا ذكرت في منتدى الجيران وقت ماكان 17 إنه دخل في ترند صاعد هدفه 60 وذكرت أن إغلاقه السنوي في ال2010 سوف يكون فوق مستويات ال 30 وبالفعل أغلق أعلاها وله هدف عند ال60 ... وللمعلومية مستويات ال30 التي أجزمت وإصريت أنه سوف ياصلها لن ياصلها أبد طول هذه السنة ولو ضرب ال 60 وأغلق أعلاها فلن يرجع أبد عند مستويات ال 30 حتى لو بعد 20 سنوات وإن أغلق فوق ال 60 فبيدخل في ترند صاعد هدفه الأولي 75 وبهدف بعيد عند 100 . 
 فأنا فقط أرجو من أخي العميسي أن يتحرى الدقة في توصياته وأن لايعاند السوق ويصر على رأيه بهذه الطريقة وليس عيبا أن يخطئ فكلنا نخطئ لن هو مشكلته الإصرار على الغلط وهذا أكبر عيب وأكبر خطأ هو إرتكبه حتى عندما ضرب إستوبه رفعه وأوصى بالتعزيز وقال موعدنا آخر الشهر وأجزم بأن الفضة سوف يهبط هذا الشهر إلى مستويات ال 30 وأصر إصرار قوي على هذا علما بأنني أكدت له أنه لايمكن أن يغلق هذا الشهر دون ال 37 وحدث بالفعل ووضحت له الأهداف عند ال 37 كهدف أولي ولاكن للأسف أصر إصرار غريب جدا  . 
وللأسف أيضا حتى توصيته بالفرنك لاقت نفس المصير وسببت خسائر فادحة ووصلت لحد مرجنة وتسيل الحسابات لأنه أجزم وأكد أن الفرنك سوف يذهب إلى 0.96 وكانت نقطة دخوله 0.9307 وبنفس إسلوبه على الإصرار كإنه هو المتحكم بالسوق ولايدري إن السوق ماله كبير وصفقته لم ترى الموجب حتى للحظة واحدة وسجل الفرنك مستوى قياسي تاريخي عند 89.25 .  
ليس عيبا أن تخطئ أخي ولاكن العيب هو إصرارك القوي على صفقاتك التي كان متوقع لها الفشل من أول ما بدأت .
أتمنى أنا تتقبل الرأي الآخر بصدر رحب ... 
تقبل فائق تحياتي وتقديري ,,,

----------


## alomisi

لنا عودة مع قصت الفضة وقد حققت الهبوط بعد وصوووول الفضة الى 3680 عززنا بيع وعادت الى 3360  اما صفقت الفرنك  فباذن الله الى 9600 ولنا عودة          
تقبلوووووووووا تحياتي

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أخي العميسي رأيك يهمني جدا في كل من الدولار ين و الاسترالي ين 
أخوك متورط فيهم بيع من تحت ، هل في أمل للهبوط ؟ 
و شكرا

----------


## himaalex84

ياريت رايك فى الاسترالى دولار ضرورى و خصوصا مع الصعود القوى للاسترالى و عمل هاى تاريخى هل سيهبط الاسبوع القادم ام لا

----------


## alomisi

> أخي العميسي رأيك يهمني جدا في كل من الدولار ين و الاسترالي ين 
> أخوك متورط فيهم بيع من تحت ، هل في أمل للهبوط ؟ 
> و شكرا

 ان شاء  الله الاسترالي ين الى 8500 باذن الله قريبا ابتداء من ال نجمت سار اليوم

----------


## alomisi

الدولار ين باذن الله الى 8310 باذن الله قريبا

----------


## alomisi

> ياريت رايك فى الاسترالى دولار ضرورى و خصوصا مع الصعود القوى للاسترالى و عمل هاى تاريخى هل سيهبط الاسبوع القادم ام لا

 الاسترالي دولار الى 1.0315 ان شاء الله

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> الاسترالي دولار الى 1.0315 ان شاء الله

 يا هلا  باخونا محمد
يعني الان اصبح للهبوط ؟ 
سبحانك يا رب

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

الله يسمع منك يا رب 
مشكووووور يا الغالي

----------


## bassam2

ياهلا بالعميسي وحمدلله عالسلامة
ومبروك عودتك لزيك الرسمي
وشووووووووووووو رايك بالذهب

----------


## alomisi

> الله يسمع منك يا رب 
> مشكووووور يا الغالي

 ياهلا اخي باذن الله الى الاسفل الان وصل النقطة التي ذكرنا بالامس 1315  وانوووووووووة ياشباب الاسترالي باذن الله هذا الشهر سلبي جداااااااااااااا  جدا

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ياشباب بيع الاسترليني دولار من السعر الحالي 16250 الهدف باذن الله 100 نقطة قووووووووووووووووووووووية بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا بالعميسي وحمدلله عالسلامة
> ومبروك عودتك لزيك الرسمي
> وشووووووووووووو رايك بالذهب

 الذهب باذن الله الى 1411 قريبا وقدربما يصل الى 1400 عما قريب

----------


## alomisi

اليورو هذا الاسبوع سلبي جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا ياشباب سعرة الحالي 14160  نضرتنا على الفرنك من سعر 0.9120 وباذن الله نرى 0.9600 قريبا ان شاء الله اي هبوط للفرتنك ياشباب هو فرصة لشراء

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

أرجوك بشرني عن الين 
إلى متى هذا الضعف ؟ 
هل في إشارات لانعكاس أزواج الين و الهبوووووط ؟

----------


## alomisi

الدولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااار كندي ياشباب 0.9900 على المدى المتوسط باذن الله هو الان فرصة لشراء كلما هبط باذن الله هو لشراء

----------


## alomisi

> أرجوك بشرني عن الين 
> إلى متى هذا الضعف ؟ 
> هل في إشارات لانعكاس أزواج الين و الهبوووووط ؟

 بالنسبة لليورو ين باذن الله معاة زيارة هذا الاسبوع باذن الله11750

----------


## alomisi

النيوز لندي باذن الله هو للبيع من المناطق الحالية 0.7688 الهدف باذن الله 50 نقطة اذا عاود الصعود عشر اوعشرين نقطة هو تعزيز بيع وباذن الله 99.9% نجاح

----------


## bassam2

معلم انا شريت فرنك دولار من هون احط استوب لوز وين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بدون احسن؟

----------


## alomisi

> معلم انا شريت فرنك دولار من هون احط استوب لوز وين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بدون احسن؟

  الشراء من هون حلوووووووووووووووووووو وتاخذ في احتياطاتك عودت الزوج الى 9150 وهي مستبعدة باذن الله لكن كاحتياط وارى الانتضار قليلا وشرائة من تصحيح تحت شوي وباذن الله الشهري زي الحلاوووووووى وبالتوفيق اخ بسام وحشتنا ياشيخ

----------


## bassam2

حبيبي يامان انا مشتاقلك اكثر والله
ونحمد الله انك بخير يازعيم

----------


## alomisi

بيع الذهب من السعر الحالي 1442 الهدف 1418 مبدائيا ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبي يامان انا مشتاقلك اكثر والله
> ونحمد الله انك بخير يازعيم

 الله يعطيك العافية اخ بسام الصعوووووووووووود المفاجي قبل قليل وهمي بسب سلبيت خبر  مؤشر ي اس ام  وقريبا تعوووووووووووود المياة الى مجاريها والهبوووط

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي ياشباب السعر الحالي1 16264 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## sugar

الباوند اذا تكرمت اقصى ارتفاع له اليوم

----------


## money-maker

السلام عليكم
ممكن رايكم في المجنون يا جماعة الخير؟؟
بصراحه بعته و عكس عليي 100 نقطه و اكثر  :Frown:

----------


## دعدوعه

ممكن راى حضرتك فى زوج الباوند دولار

----------


## bassam2

الحمدلله جيت متأخر وبعت الذهب من هون
هههههههههه كل تاخيره وفيها خيره

----------


## bassam2

معلمنا العميسي قريبا تعود المياه لمجاريها
قريبا يعني اليوم ولا الليلة ولا بكرة؟

----------


## kaser proxy

> بيع الذهب من السعر الحالي 1442 الهدف 1418 مبدائيا ان شاء الله

 
الذهب سجل مستوى قياسي تاريخي جديد عند ال1456 . والفضة مستوى قياسي عند 39.31  
أخي رجاءا لاتفتي في المعادن . 
الذهب إلى 1500 والفضة 60 . 
وللتذكير .. ذا الرابط حق موضوعك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118460.html 
إلى هنا وخلاص ضيعت حسابات العالم إتقي الله يا أخي

----------


## money-maker

انا بايع المجنون و الخساره بتكبر كل شوية 
ممكن رايكم فيه ؟؟ اقفل على خساره او انتظر الهبوط؟؟

----------


## simpa2000f

> ممكن راى حضرتك فى زوج الباوند دولار

       اغلاق اليوم اعلى من مستوى 1.6255 بقوة يؤهل الزوج للصعود لاختبار المستوى القوى جدا 1.6380 تانى
وممكن يمتد الى 1.6423 يهمنا اغلاق هذا الاسبوع اسفل 1.6380 ان شاء الله للعودة للهبوط 
او اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت مستوى 1.6255 للعودة الى 1.6130 باذن الله 
اعتقد ان كل ارتفاع هو فرصة للبيع لهدف اول عند 1.5870 ان شاء الله 
واغلاق الاسبوع اعلى من 1.6380 يعطى للزوج موجة صعود تبدا من 1.6500 كهدف اول ان شاء الله
نتابع ونرى ماذا سيفعل الزوج ان شاء الله
ربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى.     
هذه وجهة نظر منقوله من هذا المنتدى

----------


## bassam2

ايها المعلم عميسي طمنا عالذهب لازلنا بصفقتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا نهجج

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله  الى اهدافنا لم نضع استوبات   لتاكدنا من الوجهه وسلاحنا مع الانعكاسات هو التعزيز شراء الدولار كندي من هنا وتعزيز لمن اشترى من الاعلى وكذلك الدولار فرنك والاسترليني تعزيز لصفقات وننتضر الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب سجل مستوى قياسي تاريخي جديد عند ال1456 . والفضة مستوى قياسي عند 39.31  
> أخي رجاءا لاتفتي في المعادن . 
> الذهب إلى 1500 والفضة 60 . 
> وللتذكير .. ذا الرابط حق موضوعك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118460.html 
> إلى هنا وخلاص ضيعت حسابات العالم إتقي الله يا أخي

 ياهلااااااااااا فيك اخي اريد ان احط لك كلمتين  وللاخوان من امثالك الي بيلاحقوا وراء الثغرات فقط انا ياخوي بحط هنا في المنتدى وجهت نضري والي يعرفني ومقتنع بنضرتي ياهلا وسهلا ولا ارغم احد على الدخول بها والحمدلله 
والي شايف انو توصياتي فنش ياخي بلش تدخل على توصياتي  او حتى تدخل مواضيعي طيب كم خسرنا في الفضة 100 او 200 او 300  ياخي انا عامل من اول الموضوع اكثر من 6000 الى 7000  الف نقطة وين وديتهم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل واعيد واكرر  انا غير مسؤال عن اي خسارة او انعكاس او تفليس  ان شاء الله يعكس السوق 1000000000 نقطة الي يريد يدخل ياهلا وسهلا الى مايريد  كمان بوسة على راسة  
بالتوفيق

----------


## bassam2

كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يامعلم  معاك معاك

----------


## alomisi

اليورو باذن الله الى 14100 قريبا الاسترليني الى16100  الذهب الى 1430  نتابع

----------


## bassam2

لاي مدى تتوقع ارتفاع الذهب يازعييييييييييييييييييييييم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bassam2

> لاي مدى تتوقع ارتفاع الذهب يازعييييييييييييييييييييييم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 للتذكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## kaser proxy

أنت عايش على الصدف أخي مرة تصيب و100 تخطي .
أنا ما أتعامل بالعملات وتخصصي معادن وعقود آجلة لاكن ماصابت معاك أبد في المعادن ولن تصيب لإنك ماشي غلط وماشي بطريقة عشوائية وقد يحالفك الحظ مرة ويخونك ألف ... وحتى العملات أنا تابعت الفرنك وعكس معك بمئات النقاط وأنت للأسف تتحدث عن أهداف لن ياصلها أبد .
الفضة يا سيدي عكس معاك 6 دولار والذهب 25 دولار .
. 
آلاف النقاط التي تتحدث عنها في العملات هي صدفة بحتة لإن العملات تذبذبها عالي

----------


## elkashab

حضرتك بالنسبة للكيبل هينزل 
اصلى بايع وخسران فيه جامد
ياريت رايك ضرورى

----------


## aime123

انا متابعك يا عميسى من زمان وربنا معاك . بالنسبة للباوند الاخ اللى بايع ربنا كريم ويرجع ليك

----------


## alomisi

> حضرتك بالنسبة للكيبل هينزل 
> اصلى بايع وخسران فيه جامد
> ياريت رايك ضرورى

 باذن الله اخي اللاسترليني الى 15920 واليورو الى 14000 اهم شي اغلاق هذا الاسبوع  
بان لا يغلق اليورو  فوق 14300 هذا الاسبوع باذن الله  والاسترليني 16340  اذا لم يغلقوا هذا الاسبوع فوق النقاط المذكورة ننتضر الاهداف السابقة 
ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن عزز معنا من فوق بيع والى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> انا متابعك يا عميسى من زمان وربنا معاك . بالنسبة للباوند الاخ اللى بايع ربنا كريم ويرجع ليك

 مسالة وقت فقط باذن الله يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

مبروك لمن عزز معنا بيع على اليورو والاسترليني من فوق  وباذن الله الى الاهداف صفقت الفرنك في الطريق وايضا الدولار كندي باذن الله

----------


## معاذ الجبر

مرحبا اخي العميسي
اهدافك باليورو دولار لوين نهايتها ومتى ممكن يوصللها السعر
يسلمو

----------


## kaser proxy

> اليورو باذن الله الى 14100 قريبا الاسترليني الى16100  الذهب الى 1430  نتابع

 اليورو سجل 14485والإسترليني 16384 والفرنك 0.9060 والذهب 1476 والفضة 41 .  لاتعليق

----------


## alomisi

خير ياشباب اضن هذة كانت زاكاة الايام الماضية باذن الله سنتابع افتتاح نجوم السار للاسبوع القادم ومن وقتها نحدد بقائنا في الصفقات او التهديج او الخروج من تصحيحات الاسبوع القادم  منها والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> خير ياشباب اضن هذة كانت زاكاة الايام الماضية باذن الله سنتابع افتتاح نجوم السار للاسبوع القادم ومن وقتها نحدد بقائنا في الصفقات او التهديج او الخروج من تصحيحات الاسبوع القادم  منها والله الموفق

   لا للخرووووووووووج من الصفقات باذن الله واسبوع سلبي على اليورو باذن الله وايضا الاسترليني  وموفقين باذن الله الفرنك الايجابي ومازال لشراء باذن الله ونتابه باذن الله

----------


## معاذ الجبر

اخي العميسي
ما هو ادنى رقم سوف يصل اليه اليورو هذا الاسبوع حسب اعتقادك وتحليلك
يسلمو

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي
> ما هو ادنى رقم سوف يصل اليه اليورو هذا الاسبوع حسب اعتقادك وتحليلك
> يسلمو

 ياهلا فيك اخي باذن الله اليورو لن يتعدى السعر الذي ضربة   قبل يومين وباذن الله هو القمة الجديدة لليورو وسنرى قريبا 12600 باذن الله وكذالك الاسترليني 15800 وسيكون هبوط الاسترليني اقوى من هبوط اليورو من ناحيت السرعة والله اعلم اهم شي ياشباب كنا متوقعين الهبوط من قبل ايام وعاكسنا السعر بعض الشي لكن باذن الله الى الاهداف  كان من المفترض اي صفقة ندخلها ياشباب نكون نخلي نفس لسعر كوننا لا نعمل استوبات وسلاحنا الوحيد مع الانعكاسات هو التعزيز والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب ننوة ان اليورو في الايام القادمة لن ياخذ اتجاة صعودي ولن ياخذ اتجاة هبوطي بل سيتذبذب بين منطقتي14500و 14000 لعدت ايام
والله اعلم   ونتابع ياشباب وهو فرصة للبيع من الاعلى والشراء من الاسفل عند هذة المناطق  بالتوفيق

----------


## ismat

*اتمنى ذلك اخ alomisi*

----------


## Dr.Dentist

ثقتي فيك كبيره يا ابن بلدي

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم
حبيت ارحب صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ العميسي على انجازه للورشة 
وجزاك الله خير على ماقدمته 
تحياتي لك وللكل الطيبين

----------


## alomisi

> *اتمنى ذلك اخ alomisi*

 ياهلا فيك اخ عصمت باذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> حبيت ارحب صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ العميسي على انجازه للورشة 
> وجزاك الله خير على ماقدمته 
> تحياتي لك وللكل الطيبين

 ياهلااااااااااا فيك اخ عبدالعزيز عطرتنا بقدومك اخي وبصمة من ابن بلادي اعتز بها  يعطيك العافية اخ

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا فيك اخي باذن الله اليورو لن يتعدى السعر الذي ضربة   قبل يومين وباذن الله هو القمة الجديدة لليورو وسنرى قريبا 12600 باذن الله وكذالك الاسترليني 15800 وسيكون هبوط الاسترليني اقوى من هبوط اليورو من ناحيت السرعة والله اعلم اهم شي ياشباب كنا متوقعين الهبوط من قبل ايام وعاكسنا السعر بعض الشي لكن باذن الله الى الاهداف  كان من المفترض اي صفقة ندخلها ياشباب نكون نخلي نفس لسعر كوننا لا نعمل استوبات وسلاحنا الوحيد مع الانعكاسات هو التعزيز والله الموفق

 للمتابعة ياشباب موفقين باذن الله وارى انة يوم لبدايت موجه كبيرة جدااااااااااااا خصوصا على الذهب والفضة والاسترليني واليورو

----------


## Dr.Dentist

أظن ياعميسي مافي الا أنا وأنت من اليمن والباقي مخزن

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

قرار بيع اليورو قرار جريء احييك عليه .. 1.4520 نقطة ممتازة جداً للبيع .. وأرى أنها ملائمة جداً ويمكن أن تحقق مفاجأة كبيرة للمشترين خلال الفترة المقبلة والله أعلم رغم تفائل الكثير بالشراء

----------


## brain2jene

> قرار بيع اليورو قرار جريء احييك عليه .. 1.4520 نقطة ممتازة جداً للبيع .. وأرى أنها ملائمة جداً ويمكن أن تحقق مفاجأة كبيرة للمشترين خلال الفترة المقبلة والله أعلم رغم تفائل الكثير بالشراء

 انتظر المفاجأة يوم الجمعة القادمة باذن الله...

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> انتظر المفاجأة يوم الجمعة القادمة باذن الله...

 نحن بالانتظار ..

----------


## ابولو138

كم توقعاتكم هدف اليورو بالهبوط والستوب المناسب بعت انا من4465

----------


## alomisi

> قرار بيع اليورو قرار جريء احييك عليه .. 1.4520 نقطة ممتازة جداً للبيع .. وأرى أنها ملائمة جداً ويمكن أن تحقق مفاجأة كبيرة للمشترين خلال الفترة المقبلة والله أعلم رغم تفائل الكثير بالشراء

 ياهلا فيك محمد باذن الله يبدا اليورو من اليوم وهاهو اليوم اعاد اختبار نقطت 14520  وفشل الاختراق وباذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

> كم توقعاتكم هدف اليورو بالهبوط والستوب المناسب بعت انا من4465

 اصبر عليها اخي وباذن الله 14270

----------


## alomisi

نتوقع باذن الله شمعت الشهر تحترم منطقت 14290 كونها ترند عام على شارت الشهري وعلى قمم صحيحه طيب واذا لم يحترما فرضن على الاقل اعادت اختبار باذن الله موفقين :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب نرى نفس حركت امس الهبوطية على اليورو والفضة والذهب والاسترالي وارتفاع الكندي وهبوط الاسترليني

----------


## ismat

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  باذن الله ياشباب نرى نفس حركت امس الهبوطية على اليورو والفضة والذهب والاسترالي وارتفاع الكندي وهبوط الاسترليني   ان شاء الله اخ alomisi*

----------


## alomisi

> أظن ياعميسي مافي الا أنا وأنت من اليمن والباقي مخزن

 ربنا يهدي الجميع ان شاء الله بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## thecreativex

*اخى ممكن ملخص شرح الاستراتيجيه ؟*

----------


## Amer133

جزاك الله خير 
جهدك جميل جدا ومتابعتك اجمل

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dr.Dentist
					  أظن ياعميسي مافي الا أنا وأنت من اليمن والباقي مخزن   اخ احنا صح مش من اليمن  
بس كل حبايبنا من اليمن_

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

_ممكن نظرتكم للنيوزلندي  
لأني اراكم مهملينة_

----------


## alomisi

> _ممكن نظرتكم للنيوزلندي  
> لأني اراكم مهملينة_

 ياهلا اخ عمر باذن الله النيوزلندي دولار باذن الله سينسحب الان الى الاسفل باذن الله هو الان0.7907 ومبدائيا الى0.7870 باذن الله

----------


## Dr.Dentist

الله ييسر أمورناجميعا

----------


## alomisi

> _ممكن نظرتكم للنيوزلندي  
> لأني اراكم مهملينة_

 انسحب السعر والحمدلله وقريبا الى 0.7870 قريبة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا فيك اخي باذن الله اليورو لن يتعدى السعر الذي ضربة   قبل يومين وباذن الله هو القمة الجديدة لليورو وسنرى قريبا 12600 باذن الله وكذالك الاسترليني 15800 وسيكون هبوط الاسترليني اقوى من هبوط اليورو من ناحيت السرعة والله اعلم اهم شي ياشباب كنا متوقعين الهبوط من قبل ايام وعاكسنا السعر بعض الشي لكن باذن الله الى الاهداف  كان من المفترض اي صفقة ندخلها ياشباب نكون نخلي نفس لسعر كوننا لا نعمل استوبات وسلاحنا الوحيد مع الانعكاسات هو التعزيز والله الموفق

 لتذكيرلنضرتنا    باول الاسبوع ياشباب :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> نتوقع باذن الله شمعت الشهر تحترم منطقت 14290 كونها ترند عام على شارت الشهري وعلى قمم صحيحه طيب واذا لم يحترما فرضن على الاقل اعادت اختبار باذن الله موفقين

  باالتوفيق ياشباب للمتابعة :Good:

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  انسحب السعر والحمدلله وقريبا الى 0.7870 قريبة باذن الله   انا عندي التيك بروفت على 0.7850 هل ممكن يصلها ام اقفل حسب رؤيتك_

----------


## alomisi

> _ 
> انا عندي التيك بروفت على 0.7850 هل ممكن يصلها ام اقفل حسب رؤيتك_

 اضن الخروج عند 0.7870 يكون افضل

----------


## alomisi

> نتوقع باذن الله شمعت الشهر تحترم منطقت 14290 كونها ترند عام على شارت الشهري وعلى قمم صحيحه طيب واذا لم يحترما فرضن على الاقل اعادت اختبار باذن الله موفقين

 وفعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الزوج احترم منطقت 14290 وهاهو الان تحتها ونتابع

----------


## kamalm

الي صاحب الموضوع اولا
شكرا اخي وبارك الله في رزقك وال بيتك
وندعو الله لك بان يجعل في كل حرف تكتبه حسنه
 و في كل ثانيه تمر عليك وانت تعلم اخوانك ما لك من علم مغفره
لقد قراءت اول ثلاث صفحات وقلت ماشاء الله
ولضيق وقتي قلت اقراء اخر ثلاث صفحات لكي اري الي اين وصلوا الاخوان
ثم اعود في وقت لاحق 
لكنني وجت مشاركه لاحد الاخوه من محبطى العزائم ويدعي 
Kaser proxy
وهذا ما جعلنى ان اكتب بعض كلمات التشجيع لصاحب الموضوع ان اصاب او اخطاء 
والي محبط العزائم ليري الى اين ذهب اليورو
اللذي كنت انتظر منه( كمحلل مالى محترف ) 300 نقطه اليوم فقط 
ودمتم

----------


## alomisi

> الي صاحب الموضوع اولا
> شكرا اخي وبارك الله في رزقك وال بيتك
> وندعو الله لك بان يجعل في كل حرف تكتبه حسنه
>  و في كل ثانيه تمر عليك وانت تعلم اخوانك ما لك من علم مغفره
> لقد قراءت اول ثلاث صفحات وقلت ماشاء الله
> ولضيق وقتي قلت اقراء اخر ثلاث صفحات لكي اري الي اين وصلوا الاخوان
> ثم اعود في وقت لاحق 
> لكنني وجت مشاركه لاحد الاخوه من محبطى العزائم ويدعي 
> Kaser proxy
> ...

 اسال الله ان يعطيك ماتمنيت ودعيت لي اخي الكريم  واشكر على تعطيرك لصفحاتي  بماخطت به اناملك  ولاتهون يالغالي 
 وهذا ماكنا ننتضر من اليورو بالنسبة للاخ kaser proxy  ماذا نقول لايسعني الا ان اقول الله يهدية لمافية حسن الحوار والانتقاد  
ومرعات مشاعر الاخرين وتقبل اخي خالص التحية

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 14299 الهدف 100 نقطة  باذن الله بعنا من نقطة قوية عند اعادت اختبار الترند بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

وباذن الله نبيع الاسترليني دولار الهدف 50 نقطة  من السعر الحالي 16280 بالتوفيق ياشباب خلو بالكم احتياطا اذا عكس علينا شوي قد نعزز بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الصفقة الثالثة بيع الخروووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي10495 الهدف 50 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

الصفقة الرابعة شراء الدولار فرنك باذن الله من السعر الحالي الهدف 70 نقطة السعر الحالي 0.8980 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الخرووووووووووووف من السعر الحالي 10522 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16315

----------


## alomisi

> تعزيز بيع الخرووووووووووووف من السعر الحالي 10522 بالتوفيق

 الف مبروووووك صفقت التعزيز ونكتفي من تعزيز الخروف ب +30نقطة ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

تعزيز بيع الخروف من السعر الحالي 10655 الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب فرصة شراء اليورو من اليسعر 14506 الهدف 14630 بالتوفيق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالتوفيق اخويا ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله بيع الخروف من السعر الحالي 1.0770 الهدفقطة الاستوب 1.0800 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

بيع الخروف باذن الله الهدف 1.492  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

بيع اليورو باذن الله الهدف 14080 بالتوفيق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله فرصة جميلة وسوينق باذن الله الي يحب يدخل معنا في هذة الرحلة  
وهي بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 14520 الهدف500 نقطة مبدائيا الاستوب قريب جدا جدا وهو اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14560   
والله الموفق 
نعدل الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 14550 احتياط فقط

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله  ونضرة قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة مني لن يستطيع الاغلاق فوق 14540  اربع ساعات وسيكون الهبوط من هذة المناطق ولايضر شويت تصحيحات  
انا اسمي هذا الشهر شهر  شهر الغنائم ومنها  
اليورو بيع من هذة المناطق 14520
الاسترليني بيع من هذة المناطق16355
الذهب بيع من هذة المناطق 1540 او من1457 
الفرنك  لشراء من هذة المناطق 0.8300  
طبعا الصفقات سوينق ياشباب لاتقل عن300 الى 500 نقطة ولاتهم بعض التصحيحات   
بالتوفيق الصفقات الاخيرة لتذكير فقط ولمن اراد الدخول لاباس
وهذة نضرة لي خاااااااصة ولكل واحد نضرتة  والله الموفق

----------


## SENZO85

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا لم أتابع الموضوع...لذلك ممكن حد من الأخوة يلخصلى الموضوع على هيئة pdf_

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله  ونضرة قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة مني لن يستطيع الاغلاق فوق 14540  اربع ساعات وسيكون الهبوط من هذة المناطق ولايضر شويت تصحيحات 
> الحمدلله على كل حال ضرب الاستوب لليورو وخسارة 30نقطة وندخل في السيناريو الجديد لليورو  
> انا اسمي هذا الشهر شهر  شهر الغنائم ومنها  
> اليورو بيع من هذة المناطق 14520
> الاسترليني بيع من هذة المناطق16355
> الذهب بيع من هذة المناطق 1540 او من1457 
> الفرنك  لشراء من هذة المناطق 0.8300  
> طبعا الصفقات سوينق ياشباب لاتقل عن300 الى 500 نقطة ولاتهم بعض التصحيحات   
> بالتوفيق الصفقات الاخيرة لتذكير فقط ولمن اراد الدخول لاباس
> وهذة نضرة لي خاااااااصة ولكل واحد نضرتة  والله الموفق

 ضرب استوب اليورو وخسارة 30 نقطة الحمدللة على كل حال المهم اذن ننتقل الى السيؤناريو الجديد لليورو اما الهبووووووووووووووط فمازال وجهتنا باذن الله وننبة انهو بعد اختراق هذة النقطة نتوقع لليورو كالتالي سيعمل باذن الله على اليومي نموذج دبل توب وهي الان من هذة المناطق وقد نرى صعودبسيط ومن ثم هبوط الى مناطق 14100 او 14200 ومن ثم صعود الى مناطق 14600 او 14700 ومن ثم ينهار اليورو الى الاسفل بموجة حادة ستكون 
وجهت الرحلة الى10800

----------


## alomisi

توصية سوينق بيع الاسترليني من الاسعار الحالية 16357 الهدف 15950 الاستوب 100 نقطة
بيع اليورو من الاسعار الحالية 14612 الهدف 13850  :Good: الاستوب 150 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

بيع اليورو من الاسعار الحالية الهدف 500 نقطة السعر الحالي 14598 الاستوب 100 نقطة وباذن موفقة وقوية جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهاهي العملات بدات تستجيب للعامل الزمني وبدا الذهب ابالهبوط والى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب نلغي قصة الدبل توب لليورو وسيستمر بالهبوط ولايوجد هناك عودة باذن الله بعد ان تاكدنا من الموجة

----------


## alomisi

الى الاهداف باذن الله اليورو الى 13800  الاسترليني الى 15900  ونسبت نجاح 99% العمليات سوينق

----------


## alomisi

تنبية لانغتر باي تصريحات فالمسارات باذن الله دقيقة  وقوية ولاضير بتصحيحات صغيرة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله مازلنا مع صفقاتنا رغم استوب الاسترليني لكن نرفعة بمقدار 50 نقطة ويكون 16500 الصفقة سوينق ياشباب فغالبا التصحيحات بتكون كبيرة شوي وبالتوفيق

----------


## داليـــا

حسب طريقتي الرقمية كان بالأمس لايزال هناك هدف عند 6460 هبط الكيبل ثم عاد وصعد وضربه 
الآن حسب الطريقه له هدف عند 6317لم يضربه ربما ينزل ليضربه وغالبا ما تصيب  
وربي كريم

----------


## alomisi

> حسب طريقتي الرقمية كان بالأمس لايزال هناك هدف عند 6460 هبط الكيبل ثم عاد وصعد وضربه 
> الآن حسب الطريقه له هدف عند 6317لم يضربه ربما ينزل ليضربه وغالبا ما تصيب  
> وربي كريم

 هلا اخت داليا :Good:  وفعلا سيعود الى 16317 والى مادونها باذن الله الى 15900 واليورو الى 13800 قريبا

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم
ممكن نبيع الباوند والله اعلم اذا اغلق اسبوعي تحت 1.6300 عذا ذلك هو للشراء 
ممكن نبيع  اليورو ايضا والله اعلم اذا اغلق اسبوعي تحت 1.4200 عذا ذلك هو للشراء 
والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن نبيع الباوند والله اعلم اذا اغلق اسبوعي تحت 1.6300 عذا ذلك هو للشراء 
> ممكن نبيع  اليورو ايضا والله اعلم اذا اغلق اسبوعي تحت 1.4200 عذا ذلك هو للشراء 
> والله اعلم

 
هلا اخ انور باذن الله ممكن ولو حتى 4 ساعات خلاص باذن الله بدات الرحلة الى مناطق 19500 للاسترليني وونقطت 13800 لليورو بس ناخذ في عين الاعتبار مجال لبعض التصحيحات اثناء الهبوط والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> بيع اليورو من الاسعار الحالية الهدف 500 نقطة السعر الحالي 14598 الاستوب 100 نقطة وباذن موفقة وقوية جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهاهي العملات بدات تستجيب للعامل الزمني وبدا الذهب ابالهبوط والى الاهداف باذن الله

 
للمتابعة ياشباب بالتوفيق  :Good: لمن صبر
وفعلاااااا موجة حادة كما توقعنا  موفقين شويت صبر على التصحيحات ياشباب وباذن الله التصحيحات في مثل هذة الموجات بتكون بسيطة ونتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

نحذر شوي ياشباب من الاسترليني قد يصحح  من تحت قليل  عند مناطق 16170 او50  فنكون حذرين طبعا التصحيح باذن الله سيكون مؤقت  بالتوفيق

----------


## Dr.Dentist

اعتقد ياعميسي اليورو راح يكون له تصحيح حتى 1.4520
هل توافقني

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد ياعميسي اليورو راح يكون له تصحيح حتى 1.4520
> هل توافقني

 ياسلام عليك اخ انا داخل انبه من شان اليورو لقيت مشاركتك  باذن الله التصحيح اتوقعة من مناطق 14370 او بالقرب منها والتصحيح سيكون بحدود 70 الى 80 نقطة والله اعلم واعتقدة سيكون في الاربع ساعات في شمعت الاربع ساعات الجديدة القادمة ستفتتح على شويت هبوط بعدها سينطلق التصحيح والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووك نتابع باذن الله  الى الان +200 نقطة على الاسترليني و+260 نقطة على اليورو ونتابع باذن الله وسيتم الشرح كم التصحيح او اننا سنواصل البيع بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووك نتابع باذن الله  الى الان +200 نقطة على الاسترليني و+260 نقطة على اليورو ونتابع باذن الله وسيتم الشرح كم التصحيح او اننا سنواصل البيع بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

نستطيع نقول ان التصحيح لليورو قد انتهى وبالكثير اقصى منطقة لتصحيح 14390  قد نشهد بعد هذا التصحيح تذبذب على شموع الاربع ساعات وبعدها ياتي الهبوط باذن الله والى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

ننبة الشباب الداخلين معنا بيع على اليورو انو باذن الله السعر ينزل من هنا او من14395 باذن الله لكن اذا عكس علينا نخلي معنا مجال في الحسبان علشان لو حاول الزوج زيارة 14432 بتمام وهذا ما استبعدة لكن لو زارة انصح بالبيع وبعقود كبيرة باذن الله بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني لتعزيز البيع من هنا باذن الله من السعر الحالي 16326 ولامجال لصعود باذن الله وموفقين

----------


## ابو حمود

تنصح ببيع الاسترليني من الحين وكم الاهداف وهل العقود كبيرة

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> ننبة الشباب الداخلين معنا بيع على اليورو انو باذن الله السعر ينزل من هنا او من14395 باذن الله لكن اذا عكس علينا نخلي معنا مجال في الحسبان علشان لو حاول الزوج زيارة 14432 بتمام وهذا ما استبعدة لكن لو زارة انصح بالبيع وبعقود كبيرة باذن الله بالتوفيق

  

> الاسترليني لتعزيز البيع من هنا باذن الله من السعر الحالي 16326 ولامجال لصعود باذن الله وموفقين

 اشعر  بالعظمة  عندما اجد  ارقامي  التي  اوصي  بالبيع  من  عندها  على  اليورو  والاسترليني  تشابه  او  هي  نفسها  بعض  ارقامك 
بغض  النظر  من  فينا  اكتشفها  اولا  ؟ ؟   هههههههههه 
ولكن  اقولها  لك : : :  اسلوبك  جميل  وممتاز  واكثر  من رائع  ونقاط  ولا  احلى     بالتوفيق  ان  شاء  الله

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> الاسترليني لتعزيز البيع من هنا باذن الله من السعر الحالي 16326 ولامجال لصعود باذن الله وموفقين

 رقم ممتاز حقيقة لبيع الباوند ..  
ان شاء الله نرى أهدافك في بيع الباوند تحديداً ..  
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## alomisi

موفقين ياشباب باذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

> اشعر  بالعظمة  عندما اجد  ارقامي  التي  اوصي  بالبيع  من  عندها  على  اليورو  والاسترليني  تشابه  او  هي  نفسها  بعض  ارقامك 
> بغض  النظر  من  فينا  اكتشفها  اولا  ؟ ؟   هههههههههه 
> ولكن  اقولها  لك : : :  اسلوبك  جميل  وممتاز  واكثر  من رائع  ونقاط  ولا  احلى     بالتوفيق  ان  شاء  الله

 
 يعطيك العافية يالغالي :Eh S(7):  ياهلااااااااا فيك اخي ونورت ومشكور وباذن الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

> رقم ممتاز حقيقة لبيع الباوند ..  
> ان شاء الله نرى أهدافك في بيع الباوند تحديداً ..  
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

 ياهلا وياغلا اخ محمد ياخي طلتك على الصفحات عطر لاتحرمنا منها 
باذن الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alomisi

توقعنا التصحيح يكون يوم 14 و15 لكنه يبدو سبقنا بيوم ونتابع باذن الله الوجهه الرسمية هبووووووووووووووط باذن اللهه

----------


## alomisi

> توقعنا التصحيح يكون يوم 14 و15 لكنه يبدو سبقنا بيوم ونتابع باذن الله الوجهه الرسمية هبووووووووووووووط باذن اللهه

 اعتقد والله اعلم ان يومي التصحيح هي 13و14 وسينهي اليورو تصحيحة اليوم باذن الله ومنها الى 14000 باذن الله مناطق بيع بيع ممتازة ياشباب  مع مراعات الرجوع الى نقاط14460 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله هبوط مضلي قريب ان شاء الله وسيبدا الاسترليني اولا بالهبوط باذن الله السعر الان 16390 ومن ثم يلحق اليورو بالتوفيق نتابع

----------


## ابو حمود

العموسي هل امل ان اليورو بيروح فوق زيادة لانه واضح ان اتجاهه فوق

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

*بعطبك العافيه اخونا الكريم   
اخي الفاضل بخصوص اليورو ... هل عامل حسابك اخي العزيز
باحتمالية ملامسة او الاقتراب من مستوى 1.46.30  تقريبا . 
وهو ضلع المثلث العلوي وما دون الكتف الايمن  
والله اعلم احتمال وارد جدا والله اعلى واعلم 
نتابع وعساه خير للجميع
وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم*

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد والله اعلم ان يومي التصحيح هي 13و14 وسينهي اليورو تصحيحة اليوم باذن الله ومنها الى 14000 باذن الله مناطق بيع بيع ممتازة ياشباب  مع مراعات الرجوع الى نقاط14460 بالتوفيق

 شوووووووووووووووووف الدقة وفعلا كان التصحيح في يومين :Good:  :Good:  للموجة والان باذن الله الى الاهداف السفلية والموجة سي ستستمر ان شاء الله الى يوم 25/6/2011 باذن الله ومبروووووووك لمن عزز البيع  يااااااشباب بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> *بعطبك العافيه اخونا الكريم   
> اخي الفاضل بخصوص اليورو ... هل عامل حسابك اخي العزيز
> باحتمالية ملامسة او الاقتراب من مستوى 1.46.30  تقريبا .   
> وهو ضلع المثلث العلوي وما دون الكتف الايمن  
> والله اعلم احتمال وارد جدا والله اعلى واعلم 
> نتابع وعساه خير للجميع
> وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم*

 هلا اخي عاصفة الصحراء اعتقد ان اليورو يمشي لما رسمناة لة من فوق من اسعار  14580 عندما بعناة والله الموفق واستبعد       مناطق 14600 جدا وهو الان في الطريق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> العموسي هل امل ان اليورو بيروح فوق زيادة لانه واضح ان اتجاهه فوق

 كما ذكرنا اخي كان يوم امس هو اخر يوم لتصحيح اليورو باذن الله  ولكنة سبق التصحيح بيوم فقط لاغير والى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الى الاهداف :Good:  :Good:  اهدافنا تريد شويت صبر  فقط لاغير  اذا كان فية تصحيحات لاباس بها سننوة بالتوفيق الى الاهداف 
موفقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين :Good:

----------


## ابو حمود

كم هدف اليورو؟؟

----------


## alomisi

نستمر في الهبووووووووووووط باذن الله وشمعت ساعة على اليورو ولا احلى شمعت كوووووووووووووووبس الى الاسفل بالتوفيق السعر الحالي 14300 نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> كم هدف اليورو؟؟

 هلا ابو حمود 
هدفنا مبدائيا ان شاء الله 14000 مبدائيا ونحاتج شويت صبر على التصحيحات البسيطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

الى عشاق السوينق الدولار ين باذن الله الى 8220 قريبا بس يحتاج شويت صبر وتحمل رجوع بحدود 100 نقطة والاهداف مضمونة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

:Good: من الحين وصاعد باذن  وداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعا للخسارة بس بشرط نتلزم بالشروط ياشباب  بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب نبعد من دماغنا في الوضع الراهن التصحيحات لليوروباكثر من70 نقطة كلما صعد 50 الى 40 نقطة نعزز بيع لمن اراد الاستفادة اكثر وبالتوفيق

----------


## داليـــا

> من الحين وصاعد باذن  وداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعا للخسارة بس بشرط نتلزم بالشروط ياشباب  بالتوفيق

 حلو ما شاء الله  
بس ايش الشروط إن شاء الله  
أكيد إدارة راس المال مو من ضمنها ولا ايش رايك  ؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> حلو ما شاء الله  
> بس ايش الشروط إن شاء الله  
> أكيد إدارة راس المال مو من ضمنها ولا ايش رايك  ؟؟؟

  ههههههه حلوة ادارة راس المال ضرورية طبع اخت داليا  ويستفيد الواحد من الاخطاء اهم شي وموفقة باذن الله 
ننبة الشباب انو اذا عاد اليورو لزيارت 14310 اقوى نقطة للبيع باذن الله او بالقرب منها بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> طبعا ياشباب نبعد من دماغنا في الوضع الراهن التصحيحات لليوروباكثر من70 نقطة كلما صعد 50 الى 40 نقطة نعزز بيع لمن اراد الاستفادة اكثر وبالتوفيق

 جميل ياشباب ومبروك :Good:  لمن ااستفاد من التصحيح نتابع

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  السقووط العنيف الى الان اكثر من +350 نقطة  منغير صفقات التعزيز بيع ومفقين ياشباب ناخذ بالنا من التصحيح الجاي عند 14170 اوبالقرب منها بالتوفيق ونواصل الرحلة

----------


## خاطر

*السلام عليكم 
هل تنصح بالدخول شراء من 4170        او انتظار 4100  ترند يومي   
وكم الهدف  
بارك الله فيك 
.........*

----------


## alomisi

هلا اخ خاطر ارى والله اعلم ان السوق سيتمر بالهبوط لكن بطريقة مذبذبة وسيكون التصحيح الفعلي غدا تقريبا الساعة ال8 او الساعة 12  قبل الضهر ويكون الزوج حينها يحاول كسر 14170 ويصحح منها  ولا انصح بالشراء لاننا في موجة حادة هبوط لكن قد نعزز البيع في حين نهايت التصحيح والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## خاطر

*بارك الله فيك  
تقصد غدا الساعة 8 يحاول كسر ال 4170   او اختراق  
وعلى فكره متى تتوقع الين يبدا الارتفاع والله عيني عليه  
ولك رسائل بالخاص  
بارك الله فيك 
............*

----------


## أبو نواف

> هلا اخ خاطر ارى والله اعلم ان السوق سيتمر بالهبوط لكن بطريقة مذبذبة وسيكون التصحيح الفعلي غدا تقريبا الساعة ال8 او الساعة 12  قبل الضهر ويكون الزوج حينها يحاول كسر 14170 ويصحح منها  ولا انصح بالشراء لاننا في موجة حادة هبوط لكن قد نعزز البيع في حين نهايت التصحيح والله اعلى واعلم

 تحياتي أخوي العميسي 
بس سؤال على أي أساس حددت الوقت؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> تحياتي أخوي العميسي 
> بس سؤال على أي أساس حددت الوقت؟؟؟

 هلا ابونواف اقولك ليش ابو نواف لانو شمعت اليوم استهلك السعر الي مفروض يمشية في ثلاث ايام يعني هنا وصل السعر قبل الزمن فالحين ماعلى السعر الاالذبذبة والانتضار الين وصول الاقتران الزمني  ونسمي هذة الذبذبة ظغط وبعدها ينفجر السعر لماذا ينفجر السعر لان الزمن يكون قد وصل وعلى فكرة كل ما كانت الفريمات صغيرة كلما قلت دقت التوقيت اي لانستطيع ذكرها بالضبط قد تتاخر قليلا او تتقدم قليلا بعكس الفريمات الكبيرة والله الموفق اهم شي باذن الله ننتبة لاهم تاريخ سوف ياتينا وعندة وحسب داراسات لشارت اليورو من تاريخ النشاء هو تاريخ 25/6/2011 وهو والله اعلم تاريخ انعكاس اليورو الى اهداف تصل بة الى 15000 والله اعلى واعلم وهو الموفق ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله امكن بكرة وبعدة ماكون متابع معاكم ياشباب  معاي سفرية سريعة المهم النقطة الي حنشتري منها باذن الله بدون تردد هي 14045 اذا وصلها السعر وانا مش موجود تكونوا متابعين :Eh S(7):  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## SENZO85

> _السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أنا لم أتابع الموضوع...لذلك ممكن حد من الأخوة يلخصلى الموضوع على هيئة pdf_

  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SENZO85

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرجاء الرد على طلبى حيث أننى مهتم بهذا المؤشر........ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## خاطر

*ترجع بالسلامة  
......*

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد العموسي طال انتظارك نأمل ان تكون بصحة وعافية

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخت داليا وفعلا سيعود الى 16317 والى مادونها باذن الله الى 15900 واليورو الى 13800 قريبا

 مبروووووووووووووك :015: 
للمتابعة ياشباب وباذن الله سنعكس العملية شراء على مدار الخمسة الاشهر القادمة لكن لنكون حذرين الشراء سيكون من اي تصحيح للاسترليني واليورو  طبعا وناخذ في راسنا انو الشراء سيكون من التصحيحات الكبيرة لزوجين وننبة لعشاق الذهب باذن الله ان 158600 قوية جدا باذن الله وسيكون الهبوط منها الى الاسفل الهدف 1520 والاستوب لذهب اغلاق يوم فوق النقطة المذكورة

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  مبروووووووووووووك
للمتابعة ياشباب وباذن الله سنعكس العملية شراء على مدار الخمسة الاشهر القادمة لكن لنكون حذرين الشراء سيكون من اي تصحيح للاسترليني واليورو  طبعا وناخذ في راسنا انو الشراء سيكون من التصحيحات الكبيرة لزوجين وننبة لعشاق الذهب باذن الله ان 158600 قوية جدا باذن الله وسيكون الهبوط منها الى الاسفل الهدف 1520 والاستوب لذهب اغلاق يوم فوق النقطة المذكورة    
السلام عليكم 
طيب التصحيحات الى كم  
ممكن يرجع يختبر القاع 
.........*

----------


## alomisi

> *   
> السلام عليكم 
> طيب التصحيحات الى كم  
> ممكن يرجع يختبر القاع 
> .........*

 
هلا اخ خاطر المعذرة على التاخير اخي باذن الله ناخذ في بالنا اليورو الى 14600 لكن قبلها يبدو ان هناك زيارة سفلية بسيطة لمناطق 14000 او 14050 ومن ثم الانطلاق نحو الاعلى وباذن الله بعد 14600 الى 14800 لكن سنكون نشتري من التصحيحات الكبيرة باذن الله ومنالان وصاعد انتهت السفرية وسنتابع مع بعض موفقين ياشباب باذن الله وجمعة مباركة

----------


## خاطر

*عودا حميدا اخي  
.*

----------


## alomisi

> *عودا حميدا اخي  
> .*

 مشكور ابو خاطر  باذن اله فية هناك فرصة وهي شراء الفرنك والهدف 30 نقطة السعر الحالي8285

----------


## ابو حمود

على اي زوج هذا

----------


## alomisi

> على اي زوج هذا

 هلا ابو حمود وجمعة مباركة 
الدولار فرنك

----------


## yasser74

> هلا اخ خاطر المعذرة على التاخير اخي باذن الله ناخذ في بالنا اليورو الى 14600 لكن قبلها يبدو ان هناك زيارة سفلية بسيطة لمناطق 14000 او 14050 ومن ثم الانطلاق نحو الاعلى وباذن الله بعد 14600 الى 14800 لكن سنكون نشتري من التصحيحات الكبيرة باذن الله ومنالان وصاعد انتهت السفرية وسنتابع مع بعض موفقين ياشباب باذن الله وجمعة مباركة

 حمدالله على السلامة أخى العزيز . ممكن توقعاتك للباوند الفترة القادمة ؟

----------


## eslamsmsm

فين الاستراتجيه ممكن المرفقات ؟

----------


## ابو حمود

مارايك بزوج الفرنك انا دخلت على التوصية وللحين خسرانه

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> مارايك بزوج الفرنك انا دخلت على التوصية وللحين خسرانه

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا 
كم سعر الشراء كان اخي الكريم ..!

----------


## ابو حمود

0.8187

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخ خاطر المعذرة على التاخير اخي باذن الله ناخذ في بالنا اليورو الى 14600 لكن قبلها يبدو ان هناك زيارة سفلية بسيطة لمناطق 14000 او 14050 ومن ثم الانطلاق نحو الاعلى وباذن الله بعد 14600 الى 14800 لكن سنكون نشتري من التصحيحات الكبيرة باذن الله ومنالان وصاعد انتهت السفرية وسنتابع مع بعض موفقين ياشباب باذن الله وجمعة مباركة

 
الف مبروووووووووووكلكل من تابع معنا وباع مع الهبوط ومن ثم اشترى من المناطق المحددة لشراء
وكما ذكرت لك ابوخاطر سناكلة كالمنشار 
وفعلا هبط الزوج لمعاودت زيارت منطقت 14000 وهاهو يعاود الصعود ونحن باذن الله مع الصعود لليورو وزيارت مناطق 14500 و14600 كا صفقت سوينق ومع الشراء كلما نزل الزوج الى مناطق الاربعين  والهدف من 100 الى 150 نقطة  بالنشبة لذهب ياشباب يتبقى لذهب عودة الى مناطق 1586 وقد يواصل الهبوط اذا اغلق تحتها بيوم الى مناطق 1567 ومن ثم صعود  الى مناطق 1630 وقد يتعدها الى 1640 ومن ثم سنرى هبوط كبير جدا لذهب من هذة المناطق  وانصح الاخوة بالبيع اذا وصل الذهب الى هذة المناطق  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## ابو حمود

متى تنصح بشراء اليورو سيد العموسي

----------


## alomisi

> الف مبروووووووووووكلكل من تابع معنا وباع مع الهبوط ومن ثم اشترى من المناطق المحددة لشراء
> وكما ذكرت لك ابوخاطر سناكلة كالمنشار 
> وفعلا هبط الزوج لمعاودت زيارت منطقت 14000 وهاهو يعاود الصعود ونحن باذن الله مع الصعود لليورو وزيارت مناطق 14500 و14600 كا صفقت سوينق ومع الشراء كلما نزل الزوج الى مناطق الاربعين  والهدف من 100 الى 150 نقطة  بالنشبة لذهب ياشباب يتبقى لذهب عودة الى مناطق 1586 وقد يواصل الهبوط اذا اغلق تحتها بيوم الى مناطق 1567 ومن ثم صعود  الى مناطق 1630 وقد يتعدها الى 1640 ومن ثم سنرى هبوط كبير جدا لذهب من هذة المناطق  وانصح الاخوة بالبيع اذا وصل الذهب الى هذة المناطق  وموفقين باذن الله

 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك :015:  لمن باع الذهب معنا من 1600 الى الان بحدود +180 نقطة خضراء واذا اغلق اليوم تحت 1586 سيواصل باذن الله الى1568  بالنسبة لليورو ياشباب هو لشراء باذن الله والهدف علوي واذا عاود النزول الى منطقت 14050 سناخذة شراء باذن الله ويفضل بوضع صفقه سوينق شراء لليورو وبعقد ضغير  ومعاودت شرائة اذا فكر بزيارة 14000 وهي مستبعدة في الوقت الحالي باذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## yasser74

طيب والباوند أخى العزيز أخباره إيه ؟

----------


## alomisi

> طيب والباوند أخى العزيز أخباره إيه ؟

 هلا اخ ياسر المعذرة على التاخير في الرد بالنسبة الاسترليني باذن الله هو في مجال متذبذب على مدار الاربعة الاشهر القادمة مابين 15950 و16500 اذا قارب من مناطق ال15950 هو لشراء باذن الله واذا صعد الى مناطق ال16500 هو للبيع ويفضل عمل صفقات سونقية وصفقات للمضاربة اليومية للاستفادة من التصحيحات الصغيرة في حالة الصعود وكذالك من التصحيحات البسيطة في حالة الهبوط  الان باذن الله هو في صعود ونحاول الاستفادة من التصحيحات والله الموفق

----------


## خاطر

طيب اليورو اش وضعه الان

----------


## داليـــا

> طيب اليورو اش وضعه الان

 نفس السؤال..

----------


## yasser74

> هلا اخ ياسر المعذرة على التاخير في الرد بالنسبة الاسترليني باذن الله هو في مجال متذبذب على مدار الاربعة الاشهر القادمة مابين 15950 و16500 اذا قارب من مناطق ال15950 هو لشراء باذن الله واذا صعد الى مناطق ال16500 هو للبيع ويفضل عمل صفقات سونقية وصفقات للمضاربة اليومية للاستفادة من التصحيحات الصغيرة في حالة الصعود وكذالك من التصحيحات البسيطة في حالة الهبوط  الان باذن الله هو في صعود ونحاول الاستفادة من التصحيحات والله الموفق

 الله يطمنك يا أخى العزيز . معنى كلامك إنه بإذن الله لن يكسر 1.5950 وكلما إقترب منها يكون للشراء . بارك الله لك

----------


## alomisi

> نفس السؤال..

 
هلا اخت داليا اليورو باذن الله سوينق لشراء باهداف 14500 وكلما نزل الى مناطق 14042  هو لشراء لكن الحين والله اعلم باذن الله هو لصعووووووووووووووود واليومين الي مشيو عمل التصحيح والذي سينتهي باذن الله خلال  اليومين القادمين وسيكون خلال الشهر القادم باذن الله في صعود قوي وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> طيب اليورو اش وضعه الان

 
هلا ابو خاطر كيفك يالغالي شوف حركتة عندما عملت هدج ان شاء الله تكون استفدت وفكيتة عند ال 14000   الشرح موجود بالرد على الاخت داليا وان شاء الله اليورو صعووووووووود رقميا وفلكيا باذن الله وكلاسيكي  
بالتوفيق اخ ابوخاطر

----------


## داليـــا

> هلا اخت داليا اليورو باذن الله سوينق لشراء باهداف 14500 وكلما نزل الى مناطق 14042  هو لشراء لكن الحين والله اعلم باذن الله هو لصعووووووووووووووود واليومين الي مشيو عمل التصحيح والذي سينتهي باذن الله خلال  اليومين القادمين وسيكون خلال الشهر القادم باذن الله في صعود قوي وموفقين باذن الله

 شكرا أخ أبو وسام .. 
وما رأيك بالكيبل ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> الله يطمنك يا أخى العزيز . معنى كلامك إنه بإذن الله لن يكسر 1.5950 وكلما إقترب منها يكون للشراء . بارك الله لك

 
ويبارك فيك اخ ياسر تطمن بالمرة ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو حمود

وهل نبيع اليورو ام نتظر ونراقب

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا أخ أبو وسام .. 
> وما رأيك بالكيبل ؟؟

 بالنسبة للكيبل الرد  فوق بمشاركت الاخ ياسر ومفصل باذن الله  اخت داليا

----------


## alomisi

> وهل نبيع اليورو ام نتظر ونراقب

 هلا ابو حمود  نورتنا يالغالي لا للبيع كلما نزل اليورو هو لشراء وباذن الله لن يتعدى 14160 اذا  اقول اذا حاول النزول وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب هناك فرصة قوية جداااااااااااااااااا الهدف 100 الى150 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب بسيط جدا وهي على زوج النيوزلندي دولار بيع من السعر الحالي 0.8550 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 0.8570 الهدف 100 الى 150 نقطة وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## خاطر

> باذن الله ياشباب هناك فرصة قوية جداااااااااااااااااا الهدف 100 الى150 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب بسيط جدا وهي على زوج النيوزلندي دولار بيع من السعر الحالي 0.8550 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 0.8570 الهدف 100 الى 150 نقطة وموفقين باذن الله

 على كذا شراء اليورو نيوزلندي بهدف 200 الى 300   نقطة  
الحمد لله انا كنت شارية من الصباح وربنا كريم 
..............

----------


## alomisi

> على كذا شراء اليورو نيوزلندي بهدف 200 الى 300   نقطة  
> الحمد لله انا كنت شارية من الصباح وربنا كريم 
> ..............

 
ياسلام عليك اخ ابو خاطر :015:   خليتني اتابع هذا الزوج وفعلا باذن الله 100% شراء اليورو نيوزلندي  من السعر الحالي1.6610 الهدف 16870 الاستوب لايوجد باذن الله موفقة

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة للاسترليني ياشباب تنوية بسيط باذن الله قد يعود من هنا او من فوق بقليل اي من مناطق 16160 لزيارت 16130 او و20  الي لسى داخل جديد شراء على الاسترليني وعاة كم نقطة ممكن يستفيد منهم ويخرج وينتضر تحت شوي ويشتري ولو  يشتري حتى من16140 او و30 وموفقين باذن الله لكن مازال صفقاتنا السوينق كما هي شراء وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

صفقاتنا تحتاج قليل من الصبر يا شباب وموفقين باذن الله :Good:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## elkashab

انا دخلت فى الصفقتين بتوع اليورو نيوزلندى والنيوزلندى دولار يارب يحققوا الاهداف

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد العموسي هل صادفنا اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 8570

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو حمود
					  سيد العموسي هل صادفنا اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 8570   من وجهه نظري اخي الحبيب وليس توصية 
سناخذ من هذا الزوج الكثير لكن اصبر  
بالتوفيق 
.......*

----------


## alomisi

> سيد العموسي هل صادفنا اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 8570

 السلام عليكم هلا بو حمود باذن الله مازلنا مع الصفقات رغم انة كان هناك اغلاق فوق10.8570 ب 5 نقاط لكن عاد السعر واغلق تحتها مرة اخرى ومعنا هناك شوية انهعكاس على اليورو نيوز لندي وباذن الله نواصل الى الاهداف وكما سبق وذكرنا شويت صبر وجال لتحرك السعر اليورو باذن الله سيواصل الارتفاع وكذالك الاسترليني والذهب  نتابع وكما سبق ونوهنا بعدت مشاركات ياشباب نحتاج شويت صبر وشويت مجال لتحرك السعر بالانعكاسات  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بالنسبة للاسترليني ياشباب تنوية بسيط باذن الله قد يعود من هنا او من فوق بقليل اي من مناطق 16160 لزيارت 16130 او و20  الي لسى داخل جديد شراء على الاسترليني وعاة كم نقطة ممكن يستفيد منهم ويخرج وينتضر تحت شوي ويشتري ولو  يشتري حتى من16140 او و30 وموفقين باذن الله لكن مازال صفقاتنا السوينق كما هي شراء وبالتوفيق

 وفعلا نزل السعر للاسترليني الى مناطق 16120 وعاد كالصاروخ جميل لمن اتبع التوقع وباع من 16160 واشترى من16120 وبالتوفيق متابعين

----------


## خاطر

*السلام عليكم 
اتوقع اليورو نيوزلندي هدفة 
1.7200 
بالتوفيق  
.......*

----------


## خاطر

*نحسبها ببساطة 
1.4450 /.8400=   احسبوها   
بالتوفيق 
........*

----------


## داليـــا

الى اين سوف يذهب الكيبل واليورو؟ 
هل هناك هبوط قبل الأهداف العلويه ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> *نحسبها ببساطة 
> 1.4450 /.8400=   احسبوها     
> بالتوفيق 
> ........*

 هلا ابو خاطر باذن الله بس زي ماقلنا صبر ناخذ بالنا الحين ياشباب ممكن  نشوف شويت تصحيحات من اليورو والاسترليني الي ماخذ كم نقطة من الصفقات  العادية ممكن يخرج السوينق ستضل معنا على هذة الازواج ام الصفقات العادية  سنستعملها زي المنشار ممكن الخروج الان منها وانتضار تصحيح  والدخول شراء  من اسفل بقليل بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> الى اين سوف يذهب الكيبل واليورو؟ 
> هل هناك هبوط قبل الأهداف العلويه ؟؟

 نعم زي ماقلنا ممكن الحين نكتفي وننتضر التصحيح والشراء من اسفل شوي على الصفقات العادية مش السوينق السوينق كما هي بالتوفيق اخت داليا

----------


## Laya

شكرا يا أخ وسام على هذا الموضوع.... بالفعل قد إستفدنا منه.

----------


## alomisi

اعانات البطالة الامريكة سلبية :Good:  وهذا ما اضعف الدولار امام باقي العملات

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد العموسي هل نتبع صفقة النيوزلندي بتعزيز

----------


## alomisi

> سيد العموسي هل نتبع صفقة النيوزلندي بتعزيز

 الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  لصفقات السوينق اليورو+400 نقطةخضراء اليورو نيوز لندي  الاسترليني +280 نقطة خضراء اليورو نيوز لندي 75 نقطة باذن الله نخرج من جميع الصفقات الان السوينق وغيرها الى حين اشعار اخر بالتوفيق ويبقى معنا النيوز لندي دولار  نعزز بيع بنصف العقد الاول العاكس معانا بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

هو ايه اخبار النيوزلندى دولار

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
كان توقعنا بهاذا الصعود ياشباب  من قبل شهر ونصف تقريبا والمشاركات موجودة والحمدلله لثقة الكبيرة حطينا المواضيع على التوقيع وكان هذا بتوفيق من الله وسنكون على هذا النجاح من الان فصاعد وسلاحنا هو الصبر على صفقاتنا وترك مجال لتصحيحات بحدود100 الى 150 نقطة باذن الله وقد يكون المجال كبير لكن انا عاملة كاحتياط فقط  ونقول 
الحمدلله في كل حال توقعنا نزول اليورو وهو في 14500 الى مناطق13800 كماهو الموضوع على التوقيع وكذالك الاسترليني وهو في 16500 الى 15900 ومن ثم عكسنا العملية شراء واهدافنا باذن الله اليورو الى 14500 وثاني محطة 14700 باذن الله  والاسترليني الى16600 ومحطة ثانية الى16800 باذن الله بس نخلي بالنا ياشباب زي اليوم خرجنا من الصفقات العادية من تحت والسوينقات قبل قليل وسنعاود الشراء على الصفقات العادية والسوينق قريب ان شاء لانو هناك تصحيح لاباس بة  قادم على عملاتنا سنعاود الشراء لكن من تحت لاستغلال النقاط باكبر قدر ممكن باذن الله
ويتبقى معنا الان صفقت النيوزلندي دولار عاكسة علينا عززنا قبل قليل بنصف عقد البيع الاول بيع من هنا0.8630
ومتابعين باذن الله

----------


## yasser74

طيب يا اخى تتوقع التصحيح يكون إلى أى نقطة لليورو والباوند ؟

----------


## alomisi

> طيب يا اخى تتوقع التصحيح يكون إلى أى نقطة لليورو والباوند ؟

 ياهلا اخ ياسر باذن الله سنبيع اليورو عند سعر 14420 او30 باذن الله وننتضر الان ولانعمل اي شي ننتضر الفرصة تجينا  :Wink Smile: احسن مانقعد ندور عليها احنا :Good:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## داليـــا

> ياهلا اخ ياسر باذن الله سنبيع اليورو عند سعر 14420 او30 باذن الله وننتضر الان ولانعمل اي شي ننتضر الفرصة تجينا احسن مانقعد ندور عليها احنا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 الكيبل؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> الكيبل؟؟

 هلا اخت داليا من هنا البيع تمام انا افضل انتضار16320او30 باذن الله يكون البيع موفق بالتوفيق
ان شاء الله

----------


## yasser74

طيب وأهداف تصحيح اليورو والباوند إيه يا أستاذنا ؟ لا مؤاخذة الأسئلة كتير

----------


## elkashab

ايه اخبار النيوزلندى دولار الواحد خسران فيه كتير

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا اخ ياسر باذن الله سنبيع اليورو عند سعر 14420 او30 باذن الله وننتضر الان ولانعمل اي شي ننتضر الفرصة تجينا احسن مانقعد ندور عليها احنا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  

> هلا اخت داليا من هنا البيع تمام انا افضل انتضار16320او30 باذن الله يكون البيع موفق بالتوفيق
> ان شاء الله

 ماشاء الله  تبارك الله  الف مبرووووووووووووووك  :015: ياشباب على الدقة العالية في اختيار مناطق البيع بالامس الف مبروك على اليورو نكتفي الان و +80 نقطة خضراء 
وكذالك الاسترليني ماشاء الله ولله الحمد والمنة +50 نقطة خضراء واختيار موفق وموفقين في صفقاتنا هذة الشهرين كلها بدون استثناء ماعدا النيوزندي دولار منقبل يومين وعاكس علينا بحدود 70 نقطة لكن ماشاء الله اخذنا الكثير ونبقى مع النيوز لندي  بيع حتى نخرج منة بربح باذن الله موفقين

----------


## داليـــا

تتوقع في صعود لليورو من هنا  
والكيبل كذلك ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> تتوقع في صعود لليورو من هنا  
> والكيبل كذلك ؟؟

 لا اخت داليا لاتفهمي خروجنا من الصفقات غلط احنا خرجنا  للحيطة فقط ان شاء الله سنعاود الشراء وبعقود لاباس بها  من 14300
والاسترليني من 16200 وسيكون الشراء موفق باذن الله والاهداف بعيدة جدا وسوينق اهم شي نخلي مجال في الحساب احتياط يتحرك السوق اما الوجهه الرسمية باذن الله فخلوها على ي بالتوفيق اخت داليا

----------


## alomisi

> لا اخت داليا لاتفهمي خروجنا من الصفقات غلط احنا خرجنا  للحيطة فقط ان شاء الله سنعاود الشراء وبعقود لاباس بها  من 14300
> والاسترليني من 16200 وسيكون الشراء موفق باذن الله والاهداف بعيدة جدا وسوينق اهم شي نخلي مجال في الحساب احتياط يتحرك السوق اما الوجهه الرسمية باذن الله فخلوها على ي بالتوفيق اخت داليا

 نعدل مناطق الشراء ياشباب اليورو14280 الاسترليني16180  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

فرصة قد تكون جيدة باذن الله والاسنوب قريب ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16312 الاستوب 16330 الهدف 70 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## i_love_dubai

السلام عليكم جميعا
تحية لك اخي alomisi انا قرأت الموضوع ولاحظت ماشاء الله نقاط الدخول جيدة والاستراتيجية ناجحة لحد كبير لكن صراحة ماقدرت اعرف طريق العمل على هذا النظام لان الموضوع كبير
فممكن تدلوني اخواني على اي صفحة فيها ملخص الطريقة مثلا او ملف معين فيه طريقة التجارة على هذا النظام 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## قاهر السلاطين

سلام عليكم 
بصراحة اخي العميسي ارفع القبعه احتراما لك 
وعلى توقعاتك الخطيرة 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك 
وتقبل تحياتي ياغالي

----------


## الزيرو

أخي العميسي الله يجزاك خير ..
للأسف الشديد وكالعادة إكتشفت هذاالموضوع الرااائع متأخر بعد أن أهلكتني الخسائر ..
خسرت أكثر من 80% من حسابي في صفقات على الباوند ..
الآن أنا فاتح هيدج كااااامل على الباوند والمارجن المتاح عندي 500 دولار فقط وخسارتي العائمة أكثر من 7ألف دولار .. 
أحتاج مشورتك في الباوند .. أعرف أنني لا أستطيع إغلاق صفقات البيع او الشراء دفعة واحدة لأن المارجن لن يتحمل إنعكاس أكثر من 50 نقطة..
لكنني أعشم في الإستفادة من حركات التصحيح في حدود 30-50 نقطة ..
يعني لو كان فيه نزول في حدود 30-50 نقطة أغلق بعض عمليات الشراء وأعيد فتحها من تحت من جديد .. ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لأوامر البيع .. 
أعرف أن وضع حسابي صعب ولكنني سأعتمد بعد الله على قوة النقاط التي تضعها للباوند..
يعني شوية شوية لين يتعدل وضع المارجن عندي شوية ويوصل 1000دولار على الأقل .. 
انتظر ردك أخي الكريم ...!!

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة قد تكون جيدة باذن الله والاسنوب قريب ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16312 الاستوب 16330 الهدف 70 نقطة بالتوفيق

 باذن الله سنستمر مع صفقتنا لبيع الاسترليني والهدف كما ذكرنا 70 نقطة اي ان الهدف عند 16242 الشراء   اما صفقاتنا لشراء الاسبوع القادم للاسترليني باذن الله سيكون عند وصول السعر 16190 اما اليورو باذن الله سوف نشترية عند وصولة الاسبوع القادم الى 14330 ونعزز اذا فكر الوصول الى 14280 وهي مستبعدة قليلا  الاستوب ياشباب ولو اني افضل بدون استوب لكن الاستوب للحيطة اغلاق يوم تحت نقاط الشراء للاسبوع القادم    ونسال الله التوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> تحية لك اخي alomisi انا قرأت الموضوع ولاحظت ماشاء الله نقاط الدخول جيدة والاستراتيجية ناجحة لحد كبير لكن صراحة ماقدرت اعرف طريق العمل على هذا النظام لان الموضوع كبير
> فممكن تدلوني اخواني على اي صفحة فيها ملخص الطريقة مثلا او ملف معين فيه طريقة التجارة على هذا النظام 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 ركز على اول الموضوع والافتراقات بين نجوم السار على جميع الفريمات اما الشرح فهو في صفحات الموضوع اخي وصعب نعيد لانو عدنا اكثر من مرة بالنسبة للمؤشر هو مؤشر السار الافتراضي  وبتكبير نجوم السار بالخط العريض
والسموحة يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

> سلام عليكم 
> بصراحة اخي العميسي ارفع القبعه احتراما لك 
> وعلى توقعاتك الخطيرة 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك 
> وتقبل تحياتي ياغالي

 مشكور يالغالي ويعطيك العافية  اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## مشاغب الفوركس

اخي العميسي طال الانتظار للهديه .جدول الاقترنات  الزمنيه 
عجل بارك الله فيك

----------


## خاطر

*بارك الله فيك 
بالتوفيق 
.........*

----------


## alomisi

> *بارك الله فيك 
> بالتوفيق 
> .........*

  

> باذن الله سنستمر مع صفقتنا لبيع الاسترليني والهدف كما ذكرنا 70 نقطة اي ان الهدف عند 16242 الشراء   اما صفقاتنا لشراء الاسبوع القادم للاسترليني باذن الله سيكون عند وصول السعر 16190 اما  اليورو باذن الله سوف نشترية عند وصولة الاسبوع القادم الى 14330 ونعزز  اذا فكر الوصول الى 14280 وهي مستبعدة قليلا  الاستوب ياشباب ولو اني افضل  بدون استوب لكن الاستوب للحيطة اغلاق يوم تحت نقاط الشراء للاسبوع القادم     ونسال الله التوفيق

  
هلا اخ خاطر  بالتوفيق اخي باذن الله تفعل معنا الشراء لليورو من 14330  ونحن في الرحلة باذن الله وذكرنا الاستوب احتياطا وهو اغلاق يوم تحت النقطة المذكورة وهو مستبعد باذن الله  وننتضر صفقت الاسترليني البيع الي معنا من 16312 باذن الله الى الاهداف وننتظر كمان نققطت شراء الاسترليني
ونتابع باذن الله وللفائدة ياشباب  والله اعلم الفرنك معة رحلى الى 0.7800 لكن قبلها قديعود لزيارت 0.8070 وعندها يكون البيع باذن الله ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله قد نكتفي من صفقت بيع الاسترليني الي من 16312  الين يتضح السوق اكثر باذن الله ومبروووووووووووووك +25 نقطة خضراء

----------


## elkashab

طب هو بالنسبة للنيوزلندى دولار ايه اخبارة
مفيش امل انه ينزل شويه

----------


## alomisi

لمن اراد الفائدة باذن الله سنخرج من صفقت الشراء لليورو بربح +42 نقطة ومعاودت الشراء من تحت باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

سنشتري الفرنك الان من السعر الحالي والهدف 20 نقطة باذن الله  السعر الحالي 0.8039 وبحذر نرجو المتابعة ان شاء الله قد نخرج في اي لحضة

----------


## alomisi

> طب هو بالنسبة للنيوزلندى دولار ايه اخبارة
> مفيش امل انه ينزل شويه

 ياهلا اخي متابعين وصفقتنا مازالت وكما سبق وقلنا شويت صبر باذن الله الزوج الان عمل ظغط كبير على فريم الساعة وباذن الله سقوط
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نضيف صفقة الى صفقاتنا وهي بيع النيوز لندي دولار من الاسعار الحالية 0.86552 الهدف 100 نقطة
وخروج موفق ياشباب باذن الله من صفقت اليورو والاسترليني في الوقت المناسب  وننتظر من اليورو 14280 ونشترية باذن الله او 14330 والاسترليني 16190  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونتابع صفقت شراء الفرنك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

طبع ياشباب لاننسى النضرة العامة لنا على اليورو والاسترليني انهما شراااااااااء على مدار الثلاثة الاشهر القادمة لكن هذة الصفقات للاستفادة وليست تغيير لنضرتنا العامة موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

طبعا استوب النيوز لندي اغلاق ساعة فوق 0.8665

----------


## refa3ys40

موفق بمشيئة اللة وجزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## alomisi

> موفق بمشيئة اللة وجزاك اللة خيرا

 
واياك اخي :Eh S(7):  بالتوفيق 
باذن الله شويت صبر ياشباب لانو لاتنسو احنا في اول يوم من الاسبوع

----------


## alomisi

> سنشتري الفرنك الان من السعر الحالي والهدف 20 نقطة باذن الله  السعر الحالي 0.8039 وبحذر نرجو المتابعة ان شاء الله قد نخرج في اي لحضة

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك +20 نقطة من الفرنك ياشباب السعر ضرب 0.8059  وبدقة عالية وموفقين باذن الله في باقي الصفقات

----------


## alomisi

تنبية ياشباب ممكن واحد يدخل شراء بعقد صغير من هنا 14329 لليورو دولار باهداف من 15 الى20 نقطة واذا نزل اليورو باذن الله سنشترية من 14280  ولايهم ان نزل الى 14250  وباذن الله موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> تنبية ياشباب ممكن واحد يدخل شراء بعقد صغير من هنا 14329 لليورو دولار باهداف من 15 الى20 نقطة واذا نزل اليورو باذن الله سنشترية من 14280  ولايهم ان نزل الى 14250  وباذن الله موفقين

 حلووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب و  :015: +20 نقطة من اليورو في اقل من10 دقائق  اضرب واهرب موفقين باذن الله نوقف الحين ونستنى شويت هبوط

----------


## خاطر

*بالتوفيق 
ومبرووك المضاربة الحلوة  
تتوقع النيوزلندي راح يكون هبوطة يوم 27     
وماعليش الق نظرة على اليورو نيوزلندي شكله مستوي  
بالتوفيق 
....... 
.....*

----------


## alomisi

> *بالتوفيق 
> ومبرووك المضاربة الحلوة  
> تتوقع النيوزلندي راح يكون هبوطة يوم 27     
> وماعليش الق نظرة على اليورو نيوزلندي شكله مستوي  
> بالتوفيق 
> ....... 
> .....*

 هلا ابو خاطر باذن الله الهبوط قرب بس خلي بالك يابو خاطر اشوفك واثق كثير من اليورو ين  شارتك صحيح بس باقي هناك احتمال زيارت 110.00 او 109.00 واحتمالك حيكون ممتاز لو اغلق الزوج فوق 113.50 ولو يوم واحد وموفق يالغالي

----------


## alomisi

نبيع اليورو وزي ماقلنا هدف 20 نقطة بالتوفيق من السعر الحالي 16365 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 16370بالتوفيق

----------


## الزيرو

> حلووووووووووووووووووو ياشباب و +20 نقطة من اليورو في اقل من10 دقائق  اضرب واهرب موفقين باذن الله نوقف الحين ونستنى شويت هبوط

 الله عليك .. بسم الله ماشاء الله ..
هذا هو شغل الفوركس المظبوط ..
آآآآآخ بس لو ماكنت مكتف مع الباوند .. والله كنت دبلت حسابي بس من صفقاتك الصغيرة الحلوة 
الحمدلله على كل حال ...!!

----------


## داليـــا

> نبيع اليورو وزي ماقلنا هدف 20 نقطة بالتوفيق من السعر الحالي 16365 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 16370بالتوفيق

 ضرب استوب الصفقة ..

----------


## alomisi

> ضرب استوب الصفقة ..

 
هلا اخت داليا فعلا انضرب الاستوب وراحت 15 نقطة  
اذن مجموع نقاط اليوم+107 نقطة
وانضرب الاستوب بخسارة -15 نقطة اذن 
المجموع لصافي نقاط اليوم  +92 نقطة خضراء خير وبركة  
باقي معنا نذكر بنقاط الشراء الرسمية التي لن نحيد عنها باذن الله والتي اثبتت قوتها امام السعر اليوم لعدت مرات اليورو عند 14330 وقد نعزز اذا نزل السعر الى 14280 
الاسترليني نقطت الشراء الرسمية هي 16180 باذن الله ونشوفكم على خير ودعواتكم ياشباب باالتوفيق

----------


## خاطر

*بالتوفيق اخي  
......*

----------


## ابو حمود

الاخ العموسي
وش رايك بالباوند دولار انا عندي صفقة عليه بيع 1.6313
وصفقة النيوزلندي عليها خسارة 180 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

> الاخ العموسي
> وش رايك بالباوند دولار انا عندي صفقة عليه بيع 1.6313
> وصفقة النيوزلندي عليها خسارة 180 نقطة

 ياهلا اخ حمود طيب بالنسبة للاسترليني انت دخلت معانا في البيع من 16312 امكن ماخرجت لما احنا خرجنا بربح 25نقطة على العموم خيراذا عادونزل الى 16350 اخرج من بالنسبة للنيوزلندي باذن الله جاي عاكس علينا  لكن باذن الله نقاط الذروة لشراء هي مانحن فية الان وسيبدا الهبوط باذن الله  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## ابو حمود

وهل ندخل تعزيز على النيوزلندي

----------


## داليـــا

اخ العميسي ما رأيك الآن باليورو والكيبل هل سيتابعون الصعود أم لهم تصحيح قبل ذلك والى أين  
وشكرا لك ..

----------


## alomisi

> اخ العميسي ما رأيك الآن باليورو والكيبل هل سيتابعون الصعود أم لهم تصحيح قبل ذلك والى أين  
> وشكرا لك ..

 اليورو قديعود لزيارت 14450  والاسترليني قد يعود لزيارت 16355 والله اعلم اي ممكن واحد يعمل للاسترليني بيع من هذة المناطق بعقود صغيرة والخروج عند المنطقة المحدد السعر الان 16418 لكن اليورو مايزال قريب والبيع علية باذن الله بالعقود الصغيرة سيكون من14540 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> وهل ندخل تعزيز على النيوزلندي

  لا اخي يكفي ننتظر قرار الفائدة اليوم ليلا ان شاء الله  وبالتوفيق

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> لا اخي يكفي ننتظر قرار الفائدة اليوم ليلا ان شاء الله  وبالتوفيق

 *قرار الفائده النيوزلندي غدا الاربعاء  12 ليلا  باذن الله بتوقيت مكه*

----------


## alomisi

> *قرار الفائده النيوزلندي غدا الاربعاء  12 ليلا  باذن الله بتوقيت مكه*

 تشكر يالغالي  وينك مغيب   ها الفترة  مانشوفك  :Eh S(7):  
مشكورررر  يالغالي على التنبية الحين تاكدت فعلا غدا ولكن باذن الله الزوج الى هبوط  
-

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو قديعود لزيارت 14450  والاسترليني قد يعود لزيارت 16355 والله اعلم اي ممكن واحد يعمل للاسترليني بيع من هذة المناطق بعقود صغيرة والخروج عند المنطقة المحدد السعر الان 16418 لكن اليورو مايزال قريب والبيع علية باذن الله بالعقود الصغيرة سيكون من14540 وموفقين باذن الله

 وفعلا هبطت الازواج قليلا ومن باع من الاعلى نكتفي عند النقاط المذكورة اليورو عند14450 الاسترليني 16355 ومن ثم  باذن الله سندخل شراء بهدف 14540لليورو فقط والله الموفق وعند سعر14540 قد ندخل بيع ياشباب ركزوووووووو معاي هذا ما اراة والله اعلى والعم نتابع هل يفعلها اليورو  وكاننا نحركة بالريموت :Good:  ولاتنسو صفقاتنا السوينق في الطريق الى الاهداف باذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> وفعلا هبطت الازواج قليلا ومن باع من الاعلى نكتفي عند النقاط المذكورة اليورو عند14450 الاسترليني 16355 ومن ثم  باذن الله سندخل شراء بهدف 14540لليورو فقط والله الموفق وعند سعر14540 قد ندخل بيع ياشباب ركزوووووووو معاي هذا ما اراة والله اعلى والعم نتابع هل يفعلها اليورو  وكاننا نحركة بالريموت ولاتنسو صفقاتنا السوينق في الطريق الى الاهداف باذن الله والله الموفق

 نزل اليورو الى 14455 وكان باقي لتفعيل صفقت الشراء 5 او :Doh: 10 نقاط ومن ثم صعد كما توقعنا الى 14535 وعملنا امر بيع من 14540 وكان الفارق  :Doh: 5 نقاط فقط على تفعيل امر البيع المهم الريموت موجود باذن الله ومايضر فارق الخمس نقاط الى لم تفعل لنا الصفقة المهم اننا نعرف اين يتجة وبالتوفيق باذن الله مازالت اوامر الشراء معلقة الين تتفعل عند 14450 وكذالك الاسترليني الشراء عند 116360 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة للاستوبات ياشباب استوب اليورو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 14430 والاسترليني اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت16340 وموفقين باذن الله تفعلت الصفقات

----------


## داليـــا

هل تتوقع ان يصل اليورو الى 4390 اليوم؟

----------


## zamalekna

بالتوفيق ياكبير وربنا يكرمنا جميعا 
معاك للاهداف المذكوره وربك يسترها ها الايام من مشاكل امريكا

----------


## alomisi

> هل تتوقع ان يصل اليورو الى 4390 اليوم؟

 لا اعتقد اخت داليا اقصى نزول لليورو اليوم وانا استبعدها 14416 وقد دخلنا شراء من 14450 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق ياكبير وربنا يكرمنا جميعا 
> معاك للاهداف المذكوره وربك يسترها ها الايام من مشاكل امريكا

  ياهلا بيك اخي   الكبير ربنا وان شاء الله يوفقنا جميعا :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> نزل اليورو الى 14455 وكان باقي لتفعيل صفقت الشراء 5 او10 نقاط ومن ثم صعد كما توقعنا الى 14535 وعملنا امر بيع من 14540 وكان الفارق 5 نقاط فقط على تفعيل امر البيع المهم الريموت موجود باذن الله ومايضر فارق الخمس نقاط الى لم تفعل لنا الصفقة المهم اننا نعرف اين يتجة وبالتوفيق باذن الله مازالت اوامر الشراء معلقة الين تتفعل عند 14450 وكذالك الاسترليني الشراء عند 116360 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 باذن الله ياشباب نخرج من صفقت الاسترليني الف مبروووووووووووووووك ++30 نقطة خضراء :015:  موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء ياشباب ركزووووووووووووووووا معاي نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء الي اخذنها من 14450 لاربح ولا خسارة وندخل بيع النيوز لندي من هنت الي معانا من اول على النيوز لندي يعزز البيع السعر الحالي 0.8740 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء ياشباب ركزووووووووووووووووا معاي نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء الي اخذنها من 14450 لاربح ولا خسارة وندخل بيع النيوز لندي من هنت الي معانا من اول على النيوز لندي يعزز البيع السعر الحالي 0.8740 بالتوفيق

 خروج موفق ياشباب  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

وفرنا 20 نقطة من اليورو وباذن الله نعاود الشراء من هنا والاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 14415 السعر الحالي 14427 موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سندخل شراء على الاسترليني ياشباب من هنا السعر الحالي 16346 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة تحت 16325

----------


## alomisi

اذا فكر اليورو يزور 14330 سنعزز الشراء من هذة النقطة وباذن الله الاهداف علوية واي هبوط سواء للاسترليني او اليورو هو فرص لشرررررررررررررررررراء ونعمل شويت مجال ياشباب للحساب يتحرك وموفقين باذن الله اذا انضرب استوب اليورو خلاص يبقى ننتظر النقطة السفلية 14330

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب الصفقة الي انضرب استوبها لليورو الي معاة مجال ممكن يخليها وباذن الله الرجوووووووووع وارد وبقوة

----------


## alomisi

> نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء ياشباب ركزووووووووووووووووا معاي نخرج من صفقت اليورو شراء الي اخذنها من 14450 لاربح ولا خسارة وندخل بيع النيوز لندي من هنت الي معانا من اول على النيوز لندي يعزز البيع السعر الحالي 0.8740 بالتوفيق

 باذن الله نكتفى من النيوز لندي تعزيز بيع الاخيرة و+34 نقطة خضراء وبالتوفيق ونبقي على صفقاتنا القديمة الى الاهداف باذن الله ونتابع صفقات اليورو والاسترليني

----------


## zamalekna

يارب يوفقك اخى
وربك يسترها من اليورو مفاجات اليورو

----------


## alomisi

> يارب يوفقك اخى
> وربك يسترها من اليورو مفاجات اليورو

 واياك اخي باذن الله سنرفق شارتات لتوضيح بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

ننبة ياشباب انة افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي على الاسترليني واليورو قد ندخل في هدج مع صفقات الامس والخروج من الاسترليني عند 16270 واليورو عند 14280  اما بالنسبة للاهداف فمتاكدين باذن الله من الصعوووووووووووووووووود وسيكون لدينا اخر تعزيز لشراء عند مناطق فك الهدج   والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

السيناريو القادم لنضرتنا باذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

> السيناريو القادم لنضرتنا باذن الله

 وماذا عن الباوند أخي العميسي ..؟؟؟
إين مستقر النزول بإذن الله .. ؟؟
أبغى أقفل بعض أوامر البيع على نقطة سفلية قوية ..!!

----------


## داليـــا

أعطينا استوب لليورو  
شكله ماله نيه يصعد

----------


## alomisi

> أعطينا استوب لليورو  
> شكله ماله نيه يصعد

 اليورووووووووووووووووووووووووو بدون استوب صعوووووووود واحسنت  بتوقعك بالامس اخت داليا :015: لمستوى 14280 رغم اني كنت استبعدها
لمن اراد ان يضع استوب فليضع  اغلاق يوم تحت4200 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> وماذا عن الباوند أخي العميسي ..؟؟؟
> إين مستقر النزول بإذن الله .. ؟؟
> أبغى أقفل بعض أوامر البيع على نقطة سفلية قوية ..!!

 الاسترليني باذن الله لن يستطيع اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 16285 وهو لشراء من هذة المناطق باذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

> اليورووووووووووووووووووووووووو بدون استوب صعوووووووود واحسنت  بتوقعك بالامس اخت داليالمستوى 14280 رغم اني كنت استبعدها
> لمن اراد ان يضع استوب فليضع  اغلاق يوم تحت4200 وموفقين باذن الله

 وصلت الرسالة اليوم يا غالي .. ماقصرت ، بس الله يخارجنا من الباوند على خير ..!!

----------


## alomisi

> وصلت الرسالة اليوم يا غالي .. ماقصرت ، بس الله يخارجنا من الباوند على خير ..!!

 
باذن الله مايصير الا خيرررررر طمن قلبك ولاتستعجل وخلي شويت مجال في الحساب يتحرك السعر وخلي الصعوووووووووووووود على الاسترليني واليورو على اخوك  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## خاطر

*العموسي بارك الله فيك  
ارى بانك واثق جداا   مع العلم بان جميع الموشرات تقول الباوند رايح الى 6080  وبقوة 
واليورو احتمال يسجل قاع جديد 
والنيوزلندي عاكس كثير  
لا اخفيك انا شاري ولكن بكل صراحة بدائت اخاف مع العلم ان تصويت العلوج على قرار الرفع بعد شوي  
بالتوفيق  
.......*

----------


## alomisi

> *العموسي بارك الله فيك  
> ارى بانك واثق جداا   مع العلم بان جميع الموشرات تقول الباوند رايح الى 6080  وبقوة 
> واليورو احتمال يسجل قاع جديد 
> والنيوزلندي عاكس كثير  
> لا اخفيك انا شاري ولكن بكل صراحة بدائت اخاف مع العلم ان تصويت العلوج على قرار الرفع بعد شوي  
> بالتوفيق  
> .......*

 باذن الله خير اخ خاطر والصعوووووووووووووووووووود جاي باذن الله اهم شي هو الالتزام بالرحلة الصعودية وزي ماقلنا خلي مجال لسعر يتحرك ومايصير الا كل خير الموجات والدورات الزمنية اقوى من اي تصريح :Good:  :Wink Smile:  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني باذن الله لن يستطيع اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 16285 وهو لشراء من هذة المناطق باذن الله

 
متابعين ياشباب وباذن الله صعووووووود الى الاهداف :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ننبة ياشباب انة افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي على الاسترليني واليورو قد ندخل في هدج مع صفقات الامس والخروج من الاسترليني عند 16270 واليورو عند 14280  اما بالنسبة للاهداف فمتاكدين باذن الله من الصعوووووووووووووووووود وسيكون لدينا اخر تعزيز لشراء عند مناطق فك الهدج   والله الموفق الملف المرفق 279966

 بالتوفيق للجميع ياشباب وباذن الله عووووووووووووووووووووووووودة صعودية  الى الاهداف ياشباب ننبة انة من عزز الشراء من 14280 ممكن يخرج هنا بربح+40 نقطة من الهدج و+40 نقطة من التعزيز ونبقي على باقي الصفقات والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

تقاربت نجوم الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار على اليورو والاسترليني ليوم غد 
ويوم موفق باذن الله ياااااااااااااااااااشباب لشاريين على اليورو والاسترليني  بس الاسترليني حيكون اقوى شوي السعر الان ن16372نعمل بيع علية وناخذ +20نقطة اول ماينزل الى 16350 نجيبة شراء باذن الله واليورو الحين 14330 ممكن الحين نعمل بيع بهدف 20 نقطة  اي الخروج منها عند 14312 وبعدها نعمل شرررررررررررراء على اليورو
وموفقين باذن الله ونواصل الرحلة

----------


## alomisi

> تقاربت نجوم الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار على اليورو والاسترليني ليوم غد 
> ويوم موفق باذن الله ياااااااااااااااااااشباب لشاريين على اليورو والاسترليني  بس الاسترليني حيكون اقوى شوي السعر الان ن16372نعمل بيع علية وناخذ +20نقطة اول ماينزل الى 16350 نجيبة شراء باذن الله واليورو الحين 14330 ممكن الحين نعمل بيع بهدف 20 نقطة  اي الخروج منها عند 14312 وبعدها نعمل شرررررررررررراء على اليورو
> وموفقين باذن الله ونواصل الرحلة

 
مبرووووووووك لكل من باع معنا اليورو و +20 نقطة خضراء في بدايت اليوم وعكسنا طبعا شراء من نفس النقطة 
وننتضر الاسترليني  ايضا الهدف قريب وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## ام خالد

مبروك الارباح
خسارة ما دخلت معكم 
شريت اليورو دولار من 14330
ان شاء الله ما يعكس ( الرصيد ما يستحمل)
الله يبارك فيك اخي العميسي ويرزقك الجنة
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك الارباح
> خسارة ما دخلت معكم 
> شريت اليورو دولار من 14330
> ان شاء الله ما يعكس ( الرصيد ما يستحمل)
> الله يبارك فيك اخي العميسي ويرزقك الجنة
> بالتوفيق

 موفقة :Eh S(7):  باذن الله ام خالد ويعطيكي العافية

----------


## alomisi

> مبرووووووووك لكل من باع معنا اليورو و +20 نقطة خضراء في بدايت اليوم وعكسنا طبعا شراء من نفس النقطة 
> وننتضر الاسترليني  ايضا الهدف قريب وموفقين باذن الله

 مبروووووووك و+20 نقطة خضراء :015:  م الاسترليني وصل الحين 16350 ونعكس الحين شراء بعقد صغير 
وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## مشاغب الفوركس

اعقد اليورو هيعيد اختبار 14270 ارجو الحذر
والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب اهداف العقدين الصغيرين على اليورو والاسترليني هما +30 نقطة لكل زوج من العملات تفعلت الصفقتين  ونترككم في اماااااااااااااااااان الله
وتصبحون على خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد العموسي مارايك بتعزيز صفقة النيوزلندي

----------


## alomisi

:Eh S(7): جمعة مباركة ياشباب :Eh S(7):   
وتعكيسة بسيطة  :No3:  على اليورو والاسترليني  ياشباب لمن معاة مجال ممكن يعزز شراء  ومتابعين وصعوووووووووووووووود باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> سيد العموسي مارايك بتعزيز صفقة النيوزلندي

 لا ابو حمود نكون حذرين عند هذة النقطة ومافي داعي لتعزيزلانو قد يرتد من هنا قليلا ممكن تدخل بهدج شراء بنصف العقود   والهدف 30 نقطة
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

> جمعة مباركة ياشباب  
> وتعكيسة بسيطة  على اليورو والاسترليني  ياشباب لمن معاة مجال ممكن يعزز شراء  ومتابعين وصعوووووووووووووووود باذن الله

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :Good:  لمن عزز معنا وانطلق اليورو والاسترليني ونتابع ياشباب وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نخرج من صفقات التعزيز شراء الاخيرة الى قبل ساعة تقريبا ب +80 نقطة خضراء :Good:  من الاسترليني و +80 نقطة خضراء على اليورو :Good:  ونبقي على باقي الصفقات

----------


## eslamsmsm

السلام عليكم  
انت راجل جامد جدا ما شاء الله استغلت مؤشر 90% من المضاربين بيقولو فاشل ما شاء الله عليك   بس  سؤال يا اخى انا لسه داخل جديد على الموضوع ممكن تشرح وتلخص الافكار وتنزلها انا عارف انى بطلب طلب  صعب  بس واحد زيك بيقول الاسرار دى يبقى عنده حب للخير للناس تانى حاجه ايه هى جدول الاقترانات الزمنيه وفى اى صفحه علشان انزله ياريت ترد عليا بالايجاب او بالرفض

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم  
> انت راجل جامد جدا ما شاء الله استغلت مؤشر 90% من المضاربين بيقولو فاشل ما شاء الله عليك   بس  سؤال يا اخى انا لسه داخل جديد على الموضوع ممكن تشرح وتلخص الافكار وتنزلها انا عارف انى بطلب طلب  صعب  بس واحد زيك بيقول الاسرار دى يبقى عنده حب للخير للناس تانى حاجه ايه هى جدول الاقترانات الزمنيه وفى اى صفحه علشان انزله ياريت ترد عليا بالايجاب او بالرفض

     ياهلا فيك اخوي ومشكور يالغالي  طيب الوقت الحين ضيق بكرة عطلة باذن الله  بعملك رسالة على بريدك في المنتدى باذن الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

ركزووووووووووووووووووووا ياشباب احنا كنا كاتبين على التوقيع بشان الفرنك باذن الله اذا اغلق اليوم تحت 0.7980 ننتضر منة 0.7700 باذن الله الى شهر 11

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد  العميسي هل ننتظر من الباوند 1.6530

----------


## alomisi

> تقاربت نجوم الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار على اليورو والاسترليني ليوم غد 
> ويوم موفق باذن الله ياااااااااااااااااااشباب لشاريين على اليورو والاسترليني  بس الاسترليني حيكون اقوى شوي السعر الان ن16372نعمل بيع علية وناخذ +20نقطة اول ماينزل الى 16350 نجيبة شراء باذن الله واليورو الحين 14330 ممكن الحين نعمل بيع بهدف 20 نقطة  اي الخروج منها عند 14312 وبعدها نعمل شرررررررررررراء على اليورو
> وموفقين باذن الله ونواصل الرحلة  الملف المرفق 280077

  كنا متوقعين الصعود من اول ساعة في اليوم عند الافتتاح وكنا متوقعين ايضا الهبوط ايضا كما في الصورة واخذنا من الاسترليني ومن اليورو 40نقطة في بدايت اليوم ولكن الهبوط طول شوي لكن الحمدلله كانت الثقة عالية وربنا وفقنا لتعزيز في الوقت المناسب واخذنا من اليورو ومن الاسترليني +160 نقطة   صار المجموع الى الان+200نقطة خضراء
ومبروووووووووووووووووووك
ومتابعين

----------


## eslamsmsm

> ياهلا فيك اخوي ومشكور يالغالي  طيب الوقت الحين ضيق بكرة عطلة باذن الله  بعملك رسالة على بريدك في المنتدى باذن الله
> بالتوفيق

 منتظر حضرتك وشكرا على اهتمامك وسرعه ردك ومتنسنيش وربنا يزيدك

----------


## خاطر

*ماشاء الله عليك اخ وسام 
ننتظر الجديد بارك الله فيك  
......*

----------


## ابو حمود

سيد العميسي هل ننتظر من الباوند 1.6530

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب زي ما تكلمنا من قبل في ماسبق سنبيع الذهب عند 1630 بيعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  عععع الذهب  الهدف 1550    قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله واذا فكر يصعد سنعزز البيع البيع  منن الاسعار الحالية بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> سيد العميسي هل ننتظر من الباوند 1.6530

  هلا ابو حمووووووووووووووود سجل عندك والخروج عند 16580 لكن ارى والله اعلم اننا سنحدد النقاط بعد اغلاق اليوم باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

نكون حذرين ياشباب من الاسترليني واليورو شوي من هاذة المناطق من معة صفقات بها ربح  على الشراء يكتفي هنا الى ان نتيقن من ان موجة التذبذب انتهت والله الموفق
وكذالك الاغلاق اليوم يهمنا كثير  لنتاكد من الاغلاق الايجابي

----------


## yasser74

> ياشباب زي ما تكلمنا من قبل في ماسبق سنبيع الذهب عند 1630 بيعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  عععع الذهب  الهدف 1550    قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله واذا فكر يصعد سنعزز البيع البيع  منن الاسعار الحالية بالتوفيق

 هل معنى ذلك هبوط قوى للأسترالى وبالتالى الاسترلينى واليورو ؟

----------


## alomisi

> هل معنى ذلك هبوط قوى للأسترالى وبالتالى الاسترلينى واليورو ؟

 
ارى والله اعلم انها ستكون عملية عكسية فبعد ان يرى المستثمرين هبوط الذهب سيتخلو عن الذهب وباخذوا بالعملات ما يؤدي ارتفاع لليورو والاسترليني
والله اعلم اما الاسترلي فمع الذهب الى هبووووووووووط والله الموفق قد نرى هبوط اخر لليورو والاسترليني عند مناطق 14450 لليورو والاسترليني عند 16460 
فنكون حذرين بالنسبة لذهب اظن والله اعلم ان معاة هبوط الى 1618 او1620 ومن ثم معاودت زيارت مناطق 1625 او 1630 وبعدها هبوووووووووووووووط كبير باذن الله قد نرى منة1586 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب وجمعة مباركة  باذن الله الشهر الجاي حيكون تركيزنا على اليورو والاسترليني والفرنك وبخااااااااص الفرنك
فقد اعطى اشارت الصعود وقد وصلت  وباذن الله سنرى افتراق كبير على نجوم السار في النجوم الشهرية
مع ملامسة خط 240درجة ويويد الصعود نموذج الهرمونيك ولكن لن يكون الصعود قبل زيارة سفلية بسيطة لن تدنو من 0.7700 باذن وسيكون الهدف من400 الى500 نقطة تقريبا
ومن ثم هبوط والله اعلم لزيارت مناطق 0.7800 او0.7700 لاعادت الاختبار 
ومن ثم  صعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود وهذا الصعود باذن الله سيكون في شهر 11 والله اعلم

----------


## خاطر

*بالنسبة لليورو  
هل تتوقع تكمله الصعود  
والنيوزلندي  ايضا يهمنا روئيتك 
بالتوفيق 
......*

----------


## alomisi

> *بالنسبة لليورو  
> هل تتوقع تكمله الصعود  
> والنيوزلندي  ايضا يهمنا روئيتك 
> بالتوفيق 
> ......*

 ياهلا ابو خاطر باذن الله  هذة نضرتنا لليورو لشهر القادم واعتقد والله اعلم ان نجوم السار ستتقارب شي ما على الشهري وهذا الصورة التوضيحية مرفقة ونعدل تاريخ الهبوط المتوقع  المحدد بالصورة 13او14او15 وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## eslamsmsm

> ياهلا فيك اخوي ومشكور يالغالي  طيب الوقت الحين ضيق بكرة عطلة باذن الله  بعملك رسالة على بريدك في المنتدى باذن الله
> بالتوفيق

 انا منتظر حضرتك بناء على وعدك  بس لو حضرتك مش فاضى كفايه شرف معرفتك

----------


## ابو حمود

وماهي نظرتك للاسترليني الاسبوع القادم

----------


## alomisi

> انا منتظر حضرتك بناء على وعدك  بس لو حضرتك مش فاضى كفايه شرف معرفتك

 هلا اخي يعطيك العافية    :Eh S(7):  رغم ان لم اتذكر بالامس لكن بعد الرد المعطر   باذن الله ساجعلك  ضيفي هذة اليلة
الى ساعت الافتتاح باذن الله وسارد على جميع الاستفسارات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> وماهي نظرتك للاسترليني الاسبوع القادم

 هلا ابو حموووووووووووووود وكل سنة وانت طيب  :Eh S(7): ورمضان كريم :Eh S(7):  على الجميع دقايق ونحط الخريطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احبتي اعضاء المنتدى بمناسب حلول الشهر الكريم نقول للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير احببت اليوم ان اضع
اخر ماتوصلت الية مع نجوم السار وخلاصت تعاملى مع الاطارات الزمنية وتاثير الزوايا على الاسعار
وقد خرجت بنتيجة مشرفة والحمدلله رغم اني تماديت في طرحها لعدم اكتمالها بالدقة المطلوبة لكن باذن الله
توصلت الى دقة باذن الله ترضي الجميع لمن سيركز معنا باذن الله طبع  المؤشرات المستخدمة هي
ccl
zup-v82
parabolic sar
طبعا المؤشرات قليلة وسهلت التعامل
اعدادت
 ccl 
period 45
طبعا باقي الاعدادات كما هي
نغير اللون الاحمر ونحطة على الخط العريض الثاني للوضوح
نفتح خانت 
levels
طيب نحط القيم الاتية
0-30-90-120-180-240-480  ومثلها بالسالب
كما في الصورة  ؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
يتبع
ناتي الان الى نموذج الهرمونيك ومؤشر zup-v82
ونحطة كما هو
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
؛
يتبع
ننتقل الى مؤشر parabolic sar
ونضعة باعداداتة الافتراضية ونعمل علية شويت تعديل
وهي نسبغ علية اللون الاحمر 
ونختار الخط العريض الثالث لكي تتضح النجمات
؛
؛
؛
بعدها باذن الله سنبدا بشرح نبرات الهيكل السلوكي
نبرة نبرة وزاوية زاوية
ابتداء من 
زاويه النبرة 480 ونقطت الهدف والارتداد فيها
ويليها الزاوية360 ومن ثم الزاوية270 
وهكذا وهناك سلوك لتعامل مع الزوايا
وباذن الله نتوصل سترون حل هذا السوق
ومدى سهولت التعامل معة
ولنا لقاء باذن الله
ودعواتكم بالتوفيق

----------


## الزيرو

حبيبي العميسي .. الإخوة الكرام ..
رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. 
أخي العميسي لا زلنا ننتظر خريطة الباوند الله يرضى عليك ويجعلك من عتقاء هذا الشهر .. 
وكمان ننتظر بداية شرح الطريقة الرائعة ..

----------


## alomisi

> حبيبي العميسي .. الإخوة الكرام ..
> رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. 
> أخي العميسي لا زلنا ننتظر خريطة الباوند الله يرضى عليك ويجعلك من عتقاء هذا الشهر .. 
> وكمان ننتظر بداية شرح الطريقة الرائعة ..

 هلا اخي الزيرو
اول فرص رمضان بيع الدولار فرنك بسرعه من السعر الحالي 0.7937 الهدف 30 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

وشراء اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 1.4350

----------


## خاطر

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانت بخير  
انا بالحقيقة انتظر فرصة للدخول بالدولار فرنك شراء بااهداف كبيرة واخاف المركزي السويسري يتدخل بالعملة باي وقت ويرفعة علينا قبل الدخول  
بااعتقادي الشخصي راح يكون تدخل عنيف وقوي وسيضرب الفرنك 8245   
مارايك اخي  
......*

----------


## alomisi

الباوند لشراء الان من سعر 16400 والهدف 16425 ومن ثم البيع من هناك بهدف 20 نقطة ايضا باذن الله موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> *السلام عليكم 
> كل عام وانت بخير  
> انا بالحقيقة انتظر فرصة للدخول بالدولار فرنك شراء بااهداف كبيرة واخاف المركزي السويسري يتدخل بالعملة باي وقت ويرفعة علينا قبل الدخول  
> بااعتقادي الشخصي راح يكون تدخل عنيف وقوي وسيضرب الفرنك 8245  
> مارايك اخي  
> ......*

 اوافقك الراي  ولكن ليس قبل تصحيح ولو على الاقل الى0.7850 اذا عاد وزارها لاتتردد وخلي في بالك 150 احتياط رجوع  فقط  للحيطة فقط  وبالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الباوند لشراء الان من سعر 16400 والهدف 16425 ومن ثم البيع من هناك بهدف 20 نقطة ايضا باذن الله موفقين

 نعدل هدف الصفقة الثانية الى البيع الى40 نقطة باذن الله الاسترليني ليوم غدا سلبي لكن قد نرى ارتداد من تحت نضرا لدخولة منطقت تذبذب قوية على فريم الاربع ساعات وموفقين

----------


## خاطر

*بالتوفيق اخي  
..........*

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخي الزيرو
> اول فرص رمضان بيع الدولار فرنك بسرعه من السعر الحالي 0.7937 الهدف 30 نقطة

 نكتفي من الفرنك ب :015:  +20 نقطة باذن الله وموفقين

----------


## الزيرو

> هلا اخي الزيرو
> اول فرص رمضان بيع الدولار فرنك بسرعه من السعر الحالي 0.7937 الهدف 30 نقطة

  

> وشراء اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 1.4350

  

> الباوند لشراء الان من سعر 16400 والهدف 16425 ومن ثم البيع من هناك بهدف 20 نقطة ايضا باذن الله موفقين

 فرص خااااطفة ولا أروع وكلها بحمد الله رابحة الآن ..
ياليت أخي العميسي تتكرم بإنزال شارتات لتوضيح طريقة دخولك لهذه ال3فرص.. نريد نتعلم ..!!
والله شيء رائع القدرة على إقتناص مثل هذه الفرص الممتازة..

----------


## alomisi

> وشراء اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 1.4350

 مبروووووووووووووووك  :015: +20 نقطة من اليورو باذن الله دخول دقيق واهداف دقيقة

----------


## winner_11

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
ممكن راى حضرتك فى الذهب استاذ العميسى شراء ام بيع فى الوقت الحالى 
جزاك الله خبرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
> ممكن راى حضرتك فى الذهب استاذ العميسى شراء ام بيع فى الوقت الحالى 
> جزاك الله خبرا وبارك الله فيك

 وانت طيب اخي ياهلا فيك ممكن تعمل شراء بهدف 1618 او 1620 باذن الله طالع لها الحين وان حصل شويت نزول ممكن تعزز والاهداف مذكورة  والافضل تنتضر مناطق 1609 وتاخذة شراء من هناك او 1610 بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## الزيرو

> هلا اخي الزيرو
> اول فرص رمضان بيع الدولار فرنك بسرعه من السعر الحالي 0.7937 الهدف 30 نقطة

  

> وشراء اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 1.4350

 ياخي والله كذا راح ننطق عين .. بسم الله ماشاء الله ..
وبرضو أرجو توضيح طريقة الدخول على هذه ال3فرص بالذااااااات .. الشارتات الله لا يهينك أخوي ..!!   

> مبروووووووووووووووك +20 نقطة من اليورو باذن الله دخول دقيق واهداف دقيقة

----------


## alomisi

> وانت طيب اخي ياهلا فيك ممكن تعمل شراء بهدف 1618 او 1620 باذن الله طالع لها الحين وان حصل شويت نزول ممكن تعزز والاهداف مذكورة والافضل تنتضر مناطق 1609 وتاخذة شراء من هناك او 1610 بالتوفيق اخي

 لتذكير اخي الوجهه العامة لذهب هي 1586  الاهداف الي فوق ليس معناها صعووووووووووود الذهب كوجههة عامة كون حذر مع الشراء

----------


## alomisi

> الباوند لشراء الان من سعر 16400 والهدف 16425 ومن ثم البيع من هناك بهدف 20 نقطة ايضا باذن الله موفقين

 مبرووووووووووووووووووك  :015: +22 نقطة من الاسترليني  ونكتفي نبيع من منطقت 16430 او 16440 بهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة موفقين

----------


## الزيرو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احبتي اعضاء المنتدى بمناسب حلول الشهر الكريم نقول للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير احببت اليوم ان اضع
> اخر ماتوصلت الية مع نجوم السار وخلاصت تعاملى مع الاطارات الزمنية وتاثير الزوايا على الاسعار
> وقد خرجت بنتيجة مشرفة والحمدلله رغم اني تماديت في طرحها لعدم اكتمالها بالدقة المطلوبة لكن باذن الله
> توصلت الى دقة باذن الله ترضي الجميع لمن سيركز معنا باذن الله طبع  المؤشرات المستخدمة هي
> ccl
> zup-v82
> parabolic sar
> طبعا المؤشرات قليلة وسهلت التعامل
> ...

 في إنتظار الشرح المفصل لطريقة إصطياد الفرص الخاطفة السريعة ..!!

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب فرصة من ذهب باذن الله وهي بيع النيوزلندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8817 الهدف 300 نقطة الاستوب 0.8870 بالتوفيق قويةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

لنا لقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء غدا باذن الله بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو حمود

وكل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة سيد العميسي
الشهر مبارك على الجميع جعلنا الله من صوامه وقوامه 
حبيت اسئل عن  فرصة النيوزلندي هل هي قوية ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك +22 نقطة من الاسترليني  ونكتفي نبيع من منطقت 16430 او 16440 بهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة موفقين

 مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل من باع و+50 نقطة من الاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

> نعدل هدف الصفقة الثانية الى البيع الى40 نقطة باذن الله الاسترليني ليوم غدا سلبي لكن قد نرى ارتداد من تحت نضرا لدخولة منطقت تذبذب قوية على فريم الاربع ساعات وموفقين

 طبعا هذة كانت نضرتنا للاسترليني بعد ساعت الافتتاح حددنا سلبيت الاسترليني رغم اننا دخلنا شراء واخذنا منة عند الافتتاح +20 نقطة ومن ثم اكدنا البيع بهدف 40 الى 50 نقطة ونتابع الحين لاقتناص فرص اليوم

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ياشباب فرصة من ذهب باذن الله وهي بيع النيوزلندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8817 الهدف 300 نقطة الاستوب 0.8870 بالتوفيق قويةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله

 طيب النيوزلندي  الى الان+65 نقطة وباذن الله اذا فية ارتدادت لاباس بة سننوة للخروج والبيع من نقاط اعلى لاستغلال الهبوط  
ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

الذهب للبيع ياشباب من الاسعار الحالية 1625  الاغلاق سنحددة نحن متابعين

----------


## alomisi

ندخل باذن الله شراء لليوروالهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 14230 بالتوفيق

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  طيب النيوزلندي  الى الان+65 نقطة وباذن الله اذا فية ارتدادت لاباس بة سننوة للخروج والبيع من نقاط اعلى لاستغلال الهبوط  
ونتابع   
بايعين من تحت اخي المفروض هذه تعزيز  
بالتوفيق 
.............*

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب اليورو والاسترليني في هذة المناطق هو لشراء باهداف 200 الى300 نقطة ويفضل الاسترليني الشراء من 16200 والاستوب150 نقطةلليورو   و100 للاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

اليورو فرنك لشراء الهدف 50 نقطة من السعر الحالي 11128

----------


## alomisi

> *  
> بايعين من تحت اخي المفروض هذه تعزيز  
> بالتوفيق 
> .............*

 خير اخ خاطر اعرف من النيوز هذا الشهر 400 نقطة هبووووووووط

----------


## alomisi

طيب شراء الدولار فرنك بهدف 20 نقطة من السعر الحالي 0.7813

----------


## alomisi

> ندخل باذن الله شراء لليوروالهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 14230 بالتوفيق

 سنكتفي ب+10 نقاط ونخرج عند وصول السعر الى 14240 بالتوفيق

----------


## سعد اليتيم

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99808-6.html 
ش رايك

----------


## alomisi

> ندخل باذن الله شراء لليوروالهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي 14230 بالتوفيق

 مبروووووووووك  ضربنا +10 نقلط كما حددنا  وكنا نريد منة 20 وقد ضرب ال20 نقطة لمن لم يعدل الهدف 
بالتوفيق نحذر من اليورو شوي ياشباب السلبية طاغية علية لانو هذة الايام داخل اطار تذبذب قوي بعلم الله متى سيخرج منة ولكن كلما هبط هو باذن الله لشراء وتعرفون اهدافنا العلوية  لكن بعد خروجة من التذبذب 
وموفقين

----------


## alomisi

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99808-6.html 
> ش رايك

 هلاااااااااااا اخوي الذهب باذن الله سنرى منة 1586 قريبا وقد بعنا اليوم من سعر1625 لوركزت ستجد الصفقة في نفس الصفحة اخي بالتوفيق اي صعود لذهب لمناطق 1628او 1625 هو فرص للبيع
بالتوفيق اخي ومشكور على مرورك

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو فرنك لشراء الهدف 50 نقطة من السعر الحالي 11128

 باذن الله نكتفي من اليورو فرنك
ب +20نقطة ومبرووووووووووووووووووووك :015:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  خير اخ خاطر اعرف من النيوز هذا الشهر 400 نقطة هبووووووووط   
بارك الله فيك  
وماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل رائع اخي  
حبيت اطمئن فقط 
وبصراحة انا جالس اضارب لكن صفقة النيوزلندي لازلت محتفظ بها  
بالتوفيق 
........*

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنبيع اليورو من هنا من السعر الحالي 14270 واذا فكر يزور 14280   سنعزز البيع الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله
وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

ونبيع اليورو فرنك بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي11155

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب للبيع ياشباب من الاسعار الحالية 1625  الاغلاق سنحددة نحن متابعين

 مبروووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :015:  +10دولار على الذهب  ونتابع باقي الصفقات

----------


## alomisi

بيع الدولار ين الهدف 20 الى30 نقطة بسرعة السعر الحالي7722 بالتوفيق

----------


## indomy

السلام عليكم
اخى انا فاتح صفقة شراء على اليورو دولار من 1.4211
هل الغى الصفقه ام استمر
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## eslamsmsm

> هلا اخي يعطيك العافية    رغم ان لم اتذكر بالامس لكن بعد الرد المعطر   باذن الله ساجعلك  ضيفي هذة اليلة
> الى ساعت الافتتاح باذن الله وسارد على جميع الاستفسارات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ربنا يكرمك  
كفايه اهتمامك بمساعدتى  وشرف ليا ابقى ضيفك والله   
اخوك اسلام من مصر  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احبتي اعضاء المنتدى بمناسب حلول الشهر الكريم نقول للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير احببت اليوم ان اضع
> اخر ماتوصلت الية مع نجوم السار وخلاصت تعاملى مع الاطارات الزمنية وتاثير الزوايا على الاسعار
> وقد خرجت بنتيجة مشرفة والحمدلله رغم اني تماديت في طرحها لعدم اكتمالها بالدقة المطلوبة لكن باذن الله
> توصلت الى دقة باذن الله ترضي الجميع لمن سيركز معنا باذن الله طبع  المؤشرات المستخدمة هي
> ccl
> zup-v82
> parabolic sar
> طبعا المؤشرات قليلة وسهلت التعامل
> ...

  
شكرا ياباشا   
بس طلب المؤشر  اللى اسمه zup-v82 اجيبه منين  ياريت ترفعه  علشان انا نزلت واحد طلع zup-v73

----------


## eslamsmsm

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احبتي اعضاء المنتدى بمناسب حلول الشهر الكريم نقول للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير احببت اليوم ان اضع
> اخر ماتوصلت الية مع نجوم السار وخلاصت تعاملى مع الاطارات الزمنية وتاثير الزوايا على الاسعار
> وقد خرجت بنتيجة مشرفة والحمدلله رغم اني تماديت في طرحها لعدم اكتمالها بالدقة المطلوبة لكن باذن الله
> توصلت الى دقة باذن الله ترضي الجميع لمن سيركز معنا باذن الله طبع  المؤشرات المستخدمة هي
> ccl
> zup-v82
> parabolic sar
> طبعا المؤشرات قليلة وسهلت التعامل
> ...

  

> هلا اخي يعطيك العافية    رغم ان لم اتذكر بالامس لكن بعد الرد المعطر   باذن الله ساجعلك  ضيفي هذة اليلة
> الى ساعت الافتتاح باذن الله وسارد على جميع الاستفسارات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 شكرا لاهتتمامك  وربنا يكرمك لمساعدتك لينا

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> اخى انا فاتح صفقة شراء على اليورو دولار من 1.4211
> هل الغى الصفقه ام استمر
> مع خالص تحياتى

 الخروج بالربح الموجود خير وبركة اخي الزوج على المدى القصير ضعيف

----------


## alomisi

> ربنا يكرمك  
> كفايه اهتمامك بمساعدتى  وشرف ليا ابقى ضيفك والله   
> اخوك اسلام من مصر    
> شكرا ياباشا   
> بس طلب المؤشر  اللى اسمه zup-v82 اجيبه منين  ياريت ترفعه  علشان انا نزلت واحد طلع zup-v73

 باذن الله حتلاقية في مؤشرات الاخ ناشي الفوركس ولنا عودة باذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

صباح الخي على الجميع ..

----------


## yasser74

أخونا العميسى ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك الخير دائماً . بصراحة توصيات ولا أروع . وأجمل ما فيها أنى عملت الأوامر قبل الفجر وصحيت لقيت الأوامر كلها ربح والرصيد زاد الحمد لله وأنا نايم بدون حرق أعصاب . بارك الله لك

----------


## ام خالد

الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك اخي العميسي
بس ياليت تبدأ بالشرح 
لأني ركبت المؤشرات بس مو فاهمه شئ 
الله يوفقك ويسعدك دنيا واخرة

----------


## alomisi

> بيع الدولار ين الهدف 20 الى30 نقطة بسرعة السعر الحالي7722 بالتوفيق

  مبرووووووووووووووووووك +20 نقطة :015:  من اليورو ين   طبعا ياشباب تركزو انو مافي معنا استوبات المهم اننا متاكدين من الوصول للاهداف يعني الخلاصة نحتاج شويت هامش يتحرك السعر لو في تعكيسات بسيطة اوك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> ونبيع اليورو فرنك بهدف 20 نقطة السعر الحالي11155

  مبروووووووووووووووك  :015: +20نقطة من بيع اليورو ين

----------


## seralayoon1

الذهب وين رايح لو سمحت ؟

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب وين رايح لو سمحت ؟

 الذهب للبيع اخي ومتاكدين باذن الله من الهبوط الى 1586 قريبا اذا معك بيع من مناطق قريبة يعني زينا من1630 لاتقلق حينسحب السعر الى تحت 1630قريبا  واذا معاك مجال لتعزيز البيع يكون حلو تعزز بيع بعقود صغيرة من هنا 1641 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## seralayoon1

معي بيع من 1637

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو فرنك لشراء الهدف 50 نقطة من السعر الحالي 11128

 ومبرووووووووووووووووك على صفقت اليورو فرنك حقت الامس جابت الهدف و  :015: +50 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> معي بيع من 1637

 النزول جاي اخي باذن الله وخليك باذن الله واثق انت مع ابو وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــام بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## ابو حمود

وش رايك باليورو ين

----------


## seralayoon1

> النزول جاي اخي باذن الله وخليك باذن الله واثق انت مع ابو وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــام بالتوفيق اخي

 ان شاء الله بس ممكن اعرف اعلى حد ممكن يوصل له لاني داخل بلوت كبير بالغلط

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله بس ممكن اعرف اعلى حد ممكن يوصل له لاني داخل بلوت كبير بالغلط

 باذن الله ماعاد فية اكثرمن 1648 والنزول باذن الله يكون من هنا 1644 او45

----------


## amazing

بتوفيق الذهب طالع الى 1656

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ياشباب فرصة من ذهب باذن الله وهي بيع النيوزلندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8817 الهدف 300 نقطة الاستوب 0.8870 بالتوفيق قويةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  ياشباب الى الان من تعزيز بيع النيوزلندي +118 نقطة خضراااااااااااء وممكن نخرج من صفقات التعزيز الي بعنا من هنا بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> بتوفيق الذهب طالع الى 1656

  اذا طلعها   الذهب  اعتبروا  ويد جان    مهندس مكنيك  :012: ههههههههههههه
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## ابو حمود

الاخ العميسي مارايك باليورو ين بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب نبدا صفقات اليوم وهي شراء اليورو ين من الاسعار الحالية 10942 الهدف 20 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الصفقة الثانية بيهع الدولار كندي من السعر الحالي0.9599 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله ياشباب نبدا صفقات اليوم وهي شراء اليورو ين من الاسعار الحالية 10942 الهدف 20 نقطة باذن الله

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  +20 نقطة في اقل من10 دقايق ضربنا الهدف وزيادة

----------


## amazing

صعود موفق للذهب

----------


## سعد اليتيم

> اذا طلعها   الذهب  اعتبروا  ويد جان    مهندس مكنيك ههههههههههههه
> بالتوفيق اخي

 1651 Now

----------


## alomisi

مجموع النقاط ابتدا من اول ليلة في رمضان الى الان   +370 نقطة خضرااااااااااااااء   +10 دولار على الذهب -20دولار على الذهب
والله الذهب زودها شوي لكن 
 مازالت مناطق 1586 جاية بالنسبة لي تعزيز بيع من هنا موفقين باذن الله

----------


## amazing

بتوفيق قربنا من الهدف للذهب و باذن الله انشا الله يطلع الى 1687

----------


## alomisi

جان صار مكنيك هههههه لكن مازلت انتضر 1586  على فكرة مش اول مرة انضرب من هذة الموجة ثانية مرة لانو تفوق التوقع لكن مابعدها معلوم  الذكي هو الي يعرف معنى صعووووووووود الذهب بهذا الشكل وماذا بعد هذة الموجة عادتا عند الذهب بالتوفيق يابخت البايع ننتضر 1586 احذرووووووووا ياشباب من هذة الموجة ومابعدها  وتعزيز اخير  باذن الله ونتابع   بالتوفيق

----------


## seralayoon1

> بتوفيق الذهب طالع الى 1656

 طيب وصلها الان والحل ايش ياشباب ناوي ينزل والا لا

----------


## zamalekna

ما رايك بالاسترلينى فرنك هل الاسعار دى تعتبر فرصه ممتازه للشراء 
ولو كانت فرصه ماذا عن الاهداف الزوج ده له 3 ايام نزول اكتر من 600 نقطه

----------


## amazing

بتوفيق يحتمل وصوله الى 1687

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ياشباب باذن الله وهي شراء الاسترالي دولار من الاسعار الحالية   10742 والتعزيز من 10700 اذا حاول النزول الهدف 60 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## zamalekna

> ما رايك بالاسترلينى فرنك هل الاسعار دى تعتبر فرصه ممتازه للشراء 
> ولو كانت فرصه ماذا عن الاهداف الزوج ده له 3 ايام نزول اكتر من 600 نقطه

 للتذكير

----------


## amazing

كما توقعت الذهب سوف يزور 1687

----------


## seralayoon1

ابو وسام كيفك هل الذهب سيصعد ايضا ام انه انتهى انا هدفي بسيط عن 1621 هل هو قريب منها قبل الصعود والا شو رئيك

----------


## alomisi

> كما توقعت الذهب سوف يزور 1687

 احسنت اخي توقع موفق وباذن الله الهبوط سيكون مريع باذن الله بعد هذة الموجة الحادة وبالتوفيق نتابع

----------


## seralayoon1

يعني الان سيصعد الى 1687 قبل الهبوط

----------


## alomisi

> ننبة ياشباب انة افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي على الاسترليني واليورو قد ندخل في هدج مع صفقات الامس والخروج من الاسترليني عند 16270 واليورو عند 14280  اما بالنسبة للاهداف فمتاكدين باذن الله من الصعوووووووووووووووووود وسيكون لدينا اخر تعزيز لشراء عند مناطق فك الهدج   والله الموفق الملف المرفق 279966

 لتذكيررررررررررررررررررر على اليورو والاسترليني موفقين باذن الله الصفقات تفعلت وربح على الاسترليني  :015: +180 نقطة الى الان موفقين ام اليورو ف :015:  +130 نقطة وموفقين باذن الله وسنواصل الى مزيد مع اليورو والاسترليني باذن الله ولن نغلق الصفقات الا برح 300 نقطة لكل من هما  طبعا انا اتكلم عن صفقات السوينق اما الصفقات العادية فسنحاول بها قدر المستطاع الاستفادة من التصحيحات بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

> ابو وسام كيفك هل الذهب سيصعد ايضا ام انه انتهى انا هدفي بسيط عن 1621 هل هو قريب منها قبل الصعود والا شو رئيك

 باذن الله الهبوط سيكون من هنا اذا اغلق الشمعة لليوم على نفس الشكل الي انت شايفة الحين على اليومي يبقى باذن الله خلاص تتطمن وتزيد تاخذ حابك لشويت صعود بسيط يعني بحدود 1660 او1663 وبهدها هبوووووووووط لانو بصراحة اخي انا متوقع هبوط عنيف جدااااااا لذهب  لانو بقي الوقت القليل لكي يصل الزمن بنقاط 1500 اوبالقرب منها فسيضطر الذهب لنزول عنيف للحاق بالزمن والله اعلم

----------


## seralayoon1

> باذن الله الهبوط سيكون من هنا اذا اغلق الشمعة لليوم على نفس الشكل الي انت شايفة الحين على اليومي يبقى باذن الله خلاص تتطمن وتزيد تاخذ حابك لشويت صعود بسيط يعني بحدود 1660 او1663 وبهدها هبوووووووووط لانو بصراحة اخي انا متوقع هبوط عنيف جدااااااا لذهب  لانو بقي الوقت القليل لكي يصل الزمن بنقاط 1500 اوبالقرب منها فسيضطر الذهب لنزول عنيف للحاق بالزمن والله اعلم

 يا مسهل يارب

----------


## alomisi

خارطت الذهب باذن الله على حسب وجهت نضري زمنيا  وتحليل فني ورقمي

----------


## العربي 2010

> باذن الله الهبوط سيكون من هنا اذا اغلق الشمعة لليوم على نفس الشكل الي انت شايفة الحين على اليومي يبقى باذن الله خلاص تتطمن وتزيد تاخذ حابك لشويت صعود بسيط يعني بحدود 1660 او1663 وبهدها هبوووووووووط لانو بصراحة اخي انا متوقع هبوط عنيف جدااااااا لذهب  لانو بقي الوقت القليل لكي يصل الزمن بنقاط 1500 اوبالقرب منها فسيضطر الذهب لنزول عنيف للحاق بالزمن والله اعلم

 الله وإياك من وقت ما كان الذهب 1400 وأنت تقول نفس كلامك .

----------


## داليـــا

> الله وإياك من وقت ما كان الذهب 1400 وأنت تقول نفس كلامك .

 اشوف اخ عربي طلع اللي عندك في شيء مفيد ممكن تضيفه ؟ 
اخطاء الأخ ابو وسام 2% من مجمل توقعاته

----------


## alomisi

> الله وإياك من وقت ما كان الذهب 1400 وأنت تقول نفس كلامك .

 هلا اخو  لا خلنا نكون صريحين  احنا كنا نقول فقاعت الذهب والفضة والسعر على الذهب 1530 وعكس علينا وعززنا بيع من 1560  وربك سهلها معانا ونزل من 1572 الى 1480   والفضة عكست علينا فعلا لكن بعدها نزلت 19 دولار ياخي الحبيب موجات الذهب والفضة عندما يكون لها انهيار كبير ياتي قبل الانهيار موجة حادة جداااااا صعود وكل  ومابين كل فترة زمنية واخرى على موجات الذهب والفضة تتضاعف هذة الموجة الحادة من سنة الى اخرى يعني اديك مثال في عام 2007 تقريبا صعدت   الفضة من 9.00 الى 18.00 ومن ثم هبطت الى 8.00   من عام 2010 صعد الفضة ضعفين المفروض على الشكل الاعتيادي لسنوات الماضية تصعد الى36.00لكن هذة المرة صعدت ضعفين ووصلت الى حدود50.00 اذن كان التصحيح متوقع يالغالي وفعلا نزل الفضة من 50.00 الى33.00 هذة هي الفقاعة والذهب نزل من 1572 كما سبق وذكرنا الى 1480 وكانت هذة الفقاعة الاولى الفقاعة الثانية ننتضرها في شهر 11 الجاي ولن اخبرك بارقام ستكون خيالية شوي لكن هذة هي نبرات الذهب والفضة والايام ستؤكد في شهر 11 ان الذهب والفضة تصحيحهما الكبير مميت وقاتل للحسابات كما حصل في 2007 وموفقين اخي ومشكور على مرورك

----------


## zamalekna

لك رساله اريد التجاوب
عندى بيع ونقطة التعادل عند 1.6360 هل سيصلها الاول
المارجن عند 1.6460
هل اسوى شراء الان واغلقه عند 1.6500 ومن ثم البيع هناك

----------


## alomisi

> لك رساله اريد التجاوب
> عندى بيع ونقطة التعادل عند 1.6360 هل سيصلها الاول
> المارجن عند 1.6460
> هل اسوى شراء الان واغلقه عند 1.6500 ومن ثم البيع هناك

 اظن وصلك الرد بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## zamalekna

الحمد لله خرجت بمكسب من صفقة الباوند 
فاضل لى صفقة الكندى .9599 ودخلتها مع حضرتك
ما رايك بها

----------


## zamalekna

دخلت تبريد علي الكندى
9667

----------


## ابولو138

الفررررنك مارايك

----------


## amazing

الذهب على مدى متوسط  1790  و لكن حاليا 1687 وصوله شبه حتمي

----------


## amazing

الفرنك حاله حال الذهب شراء

----------


## alomisi

> الحمد لله خرجت بمكسب من صفقة الباوند 
> فاضل لى صفقة الكندى .9599 ودخلتها مع حضرتك
> ما رايك بها

 ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي والحمدلله خروج موفق باذن الله اخي

----------


## alomisi

> الفررررنك مارايك

 هلا ابولو شرفتنا يالغالي كما سبق ونبهنا بالامس من صعود للفرنك ويلية تصحيح  فعلاااااااااا صعد الزوج قليلا لكن فاق توقعنا شوي لكنة عاد لتصحيح كما رسمنا الى مناطق0.7650وهي مناطق لشراء باذن الله نحن الان بانتضارها بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

هبوط قوي باذن الله لدولار كندي السعر الحالي ياشباب0.9760 الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## سعد اليتيم

> 1651 Now

 حسبي الله عليك يا يا جان ... طلعت سباك و طيرت الحساب

----------


## alomisi

> حسبي الله عليك يا يا جان ... طلعت سباك و طيرت الحساب

 الحمدلله على كل حال قررنا  عدم الخوض مع الذهب  تحليل من الان فصاعد رغم انو كنا متوقعين هبوط من مناطق 1650لكن طولت شوي ونزل الى مناطق 1643 وخير باذن الله البركة في العملات ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني باذن الله لشراء من السعر الحالي الهدف30 نقطة باذن الله 1السعر الحالي 16270 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ايضا لشراء الهدف 30 نقطة من السعر الحالي 14130 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنتابع الدولار فرنك هنا عوضا عن الموضوع الذي طلبنا اغلاقة  بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> هبوط قوي باذن الله لدولار كندي السعر الحالي ياشباب0.9760 الهدف 100 نقطة

 تعزيز بيع الدولار كندي من السعر الحالي 0.9790 ومتابعين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ياشباب فرصة من ذهب باذن الله وهي بيع النيوزلندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8817 الهدف 300 نقطة الاستوب 0.8870 بالتوفيق قويةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :015:  لمن صمد مع النيوز لندي و+400 نقطة بالتوفيق  
م

----------


## alomisi

ننتضر الفرنك ياشباب لشراء كما سبق ونوهنا عند 0.7750 اوبالكثير 0.7720 وباذنالله انا واثق جدا انة اخر نزول للفرنك وانا اشوف ياشباب انو الشارى من هنا او من تحت مايفرق لان الاهداف 400 نقطة تقريبا ان شاء الله فمن لدية مجال لتحرك السعر ممكن يشيل من هنا والله اعلى واعلم بالتوفيق

----------


## ابولو138

يعني الهدف 8100 ان شاءالله

----------


## rami_1401

> ننتضر الفرنك ياشباب لشراء كما سبق ونوهنا عند 0.7750 اوبالكثير 0.7720 وباذنالله انا واثق جدا انة اخر نزول للفرنك وانا اشوف ياشباب انو الشارى من هنا او من تحت مايفرق لان الاهداف 400 نقطة تقريبا ان شاء الله فمن لدية مجال لتحرك السعر ممكن يشيل من هنا والله اعلى واعلم بالتوفيق

 هل قصدك 0.7650 _ 0.7620

----------


## alomisi

> هل قصدك 0.7650 _ 0.7620

  مشكوووووووووووووووور اخ رامي على التنبية يعطيك العافية

----------


## yasser74

> ننتضر الفرنك ياشباب لشراء كما سبق ونوهنا عند 0.7750 اوبالكثير 0.7720 وباذنالله انا واثق جدا انة اخر نزول للفرنك وانا اشوف ياشباب انو الشارى من هنا او من تحت مايفرق لان الاهداف 400 نقطة تقريبا ان شاء الله فمن لدية مجال لتحرك السعر ممكن يشيل من هنا والله اعلى واعلم بالتوفيق

 متهيألى فعلاً قصدك 0.7650 كما وضحت فى مشاركاتك السابقة. عايزين صفقة جميلة كدة زى صفقة النيوزيلندى الرائعة . ولا تلتفت للهجوم الخارج عن الحدود لأن دة طبع العرب أثناء مناقشتهم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. رمضان كريم علينا جميعاً

----------


## alomisi

الكندي ياشباب ليوم غد السعر الان 0.9813  الصفقة معنا بيع وتعزيز اخر والهدفاليوم 150 نقطة  
نجوم السار وافتراق ولا احلى بالتوفيق

----------


## خاطر

*والله الكندي شكله بيلحق ربعه 
هبوط وكل شوي جايب هاي جديد  
.........*

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> *والله الكندي شكله بيلحق ربعه 
> هبوط وكل شوي جايب هاي جديد  
> .........*

 0.99.09 
والله اعلم وارده ومنها الهبوط  
وارد والله اعلم  
ملاحظه : في حال الاغلاق قرب مستويات ( 0.98.30  وما حولها ) 
تكون شمعة اليوم  " الرجل المشنوق " سلبية 
 وتبدأ الانخفاضات بداية
الاسبوع القادم والله اعلم

----------


## خاطر

*لا تطلع بعد شوي وتقول هيدج 10 نقاط وتضيع الموضوع  
احسن لك افتح ورشة  
اش قال قال نجمة السار  
.......*

----------


## خاطر

*يارجال الضاهر انه ديمو 
.........*

----------


## سلطان،،،

> *لا تطلع بعد شوي وتقول هيدج 10 نقاط وتضيع الموضوع  
> احسن لك افتح ورشة  
> اش قال قال نجمة السار  
> .......*

  

> *يارجال الضاهر انه ديمو 
> .........*

 هههههههههههههههههه ،، صم صم يابوعبدالله ... الفرنك ان شاء الله زي ما قلت 0.8145 والا نسيت

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> *لا تطلع بعد شوي وتقول هيدج 10 نقاط وتضيع الموضوع  
> احسن لك افتح ورشة  
> اش قال قال نجمة السار  
> .......*

 *اخي الكريم خاطر 
لو لديك بيع على الكندي ... مجرد تجربه
ابقى على ما انت عليه واوقف التعزيز 
وابدأ بالتعزيز قبل اغلاق السوق اليوم الجمعه " في حال كما عند اعلى المستويات الحالية " ف
قد نرى اعلى اسعار الكندي اليوم قبيل الاغلاقات
والله اعلم ... 
والهبوط والله اعلى واعلم مع افتتاح الاسواق الاثنين القادم 
او كما تفضل الاخ الكريم العميسي قد نرى هبوط من هذه المستويات 
ويبقى الامر كما تفضل .. بالهبوط  ... واما في حال عدم الهبوط والتمسك
بالمستويات الحاليه اغلقنا قرب هذه المستويات .... " فالرجل المشنوق "
تكون شمعة نهاية الاسبوع وهي سلبية باذن الله 
والله اعلم*

----------


## المطيري

صراحه  اسبوع تداول صعب يا اخوان هذا الاسبوع
لدينا عمليتان اخي العميسي لم نصل للهدف فيهما وانعكاس السعر كبير جدا. 
الصفقه الاولي بيع usd/cad من 0.9599 والهدف 50 نقطه.
الصفقه الثانيه بيع usd/chf من 0.7800 والهدف 0.8100 
ارجو متابعه هذه الصفقات معنا اخي العميسي.

----------


## alomisi

> *اخي الكريم خاطر 
> لو لديك بيع على الكندي ... مجرد تجربه
> ابقى على ما انت عليه واوقف التعزيز 
> وابدأ بالتعزيز قبل اغلاق السوق اليوم الجمعه " في حال كما عند اعلى المستويات الحالية " ف
> قد نرى اعلى اسعار الكندي اليوم قبيل الاغلاقات
> والله اعلم ... 
> والهبوط والله اعلى واعلم مع افتتاح الاسواق الاثنين القادم 
> او كما تفضل الاخ الكريم العميسي قد نرى هبوط من هذه المستويات 
> ويبقى الامر كما تفضل .. بالهبوط  ... واما في حال عدم الهبوط والتمسك
> ...

 ياهلا فيك وياغلاااااااااااااااا عاصفت الصحراء كلام جميل والالتزام زي ماقلنا هو طريقك الى النجاح المهم التاكد من الوجهه الكندي الان0.9780
ونتابع ثلاث شموع انعكاسية على شارت الاربع ساعات وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> *يارجال الضاهر انه ديمو 
> .........*

 تشكر يابو خاطر ردود ولا احلى :No3:  بالتوفيق يالغالي

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الفرنك اش  وضعه   غثنا ينزل ميه ويطلع ميه وماهو واصل  حتى نقطة الدخول

----------


## alomisi

> الفرنك اش  وضعه   غثنا ينزل ميه ويطلع ميه وماهو واصل  حتى نقطة الدخول

  
الصبر اخي وباذن الله الاهداف جاية  300 الى 400 نقطة باذن الله المهم خلي شويت مجال في الهامش يتحرك السعر  وينهي هذة الذبذبة والوجهه باذن الله صعووووود قد نرى نرى الليلة باذن الله اغلاق فوق 
نقطت 0.7720 والله اعلم

----------


## الاتحاد العربي

> الصبر اخي وباذن الله الاهداف جاية  300 الى 400 نقطة باذن الله المهم خلي شويت مجال في الهامش يتحرك السعر  وينهي هذة الذبذبة والوجهه باذن الله صعووووود قد نرى نرى الليلة باذن الله اغلاق فوق 
> نقطت 0.7720 والله اعلم

 أؤيدك بشدة  :Thumb:

----------


## alomisi

> أؤيدك بشدة

  بالتوفيق اخي السوق داخل موجت تذذب على الفريمات الكبيرة فشي روتيني لو احنا في  في ايام التداول الطبيعية اجزم باننا كنا اخذنا الاهداف كسابق صفقاتنا  لكن الصبر والتعزيز في هذة الحالات هي الحل وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني اعدكم باذن الله ان من سيتابع معي اليوم سيتغير تعاملة مع هذا السوق موضوع النبرات لسلوك الهيكلي لم ياتي من فراغ  
وهو خلاصت تحليل فني وزمني دقيق لتحركات العملات من منضور سلوكي فلكي وزمني ورقمي ايضا فباذن الله ستستطيع بعد هذا الموضوع الشراء والبيع والاكل من هذا السوق 
كالمنشار باذن الله المهم تركزوووا معاي الطريقة لاتريد استعجال تريد شرح التعامل معها على جميع الفريمات معرفت مناطق البيع والشراء من نقطت الصفر للنبرة                                                                  باذن الله نبدا اول امثله لنبرات الهيكل السلوكي طبعا الشباب  يكونو حملوا المؤشرات 
كلمت نبرة ونعني بها الخروج عن اطار معين في زاوية معينة على مؤشرنا ياشباب 
واهم نبرة هي نبرة الزاوية 480 درجة ويختلف التعامل معها من فريم لاخر ومثال هذة النبرة هي كما في الصورة
وقد اخذنا مثال على الدولار فرنك شارت الساعة وقد جاءت اشارت الصعود وهي هذة النبرة طيب متى سيكون 
الوقت الحقيقي او الانعكاس لشراء 
؛

----------


## alomisi

وهذة ايضا اشارت بيع على الدولار ين شارت الساعة اذن معنا مثالين الاول على الفرنك اشارت شراء وكانت النبرة من الاسفل  والثانية اشارت بيع على الدولار ين وكانت النبرة من الاعلى

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله نجي ياخوانا الى مناطق الشراء وهناك شرط اساسي يجب التنبة الية عند عودت الزوج من نبرت الزاوية480 يجب ان لايتجاوز خط 180 فوق قبل النزول الى مناطق الشراء اذا تجاوزها تعتبر الصفقة ملغية وهي تعتبر منطقت بيع والهدف منطقت 270 اي منطقت الشراء الرسمية باذن الله  حنبدا على الفرنك طيب  عندنا نقطتين لشراء الاولى وهي عندما يصل الخط الاحمر  الى منطقت خط 270 او مابين 270و240 هذة اول  منطقت شراء وباذن الله بتكون موفقة طيب المنطقة الثانية النقطة الحمراء عند خط 360 وهذة المنطقة تعتبر لتعزيز اذا فكر الزوج بزيارتها طيب انت ليك الخيار اما تعزز او تنتضر الصعود لان الفرق بينهما مش كثير المهم هوووووووو انو الصعود من هنا 99% صحيح ولا اكون مبالغ في تحديد النسبة طيب حيقول اخ مثلا ياخي امكن يزيد يعكس طيب حنعمل لمثل هذة الاستفسارت 50 نقطة احتياطات سلامة مش استوب ركزووووووووا معاي الصعود زي ماقلنا وحددنا النسبة   طبعا الاهداف اذا كانت النبرة على الساعة اقل حاجة 150 نقطة ومافوق باذن الله
طيب حيقول البعض وين منطقت الخروج  طيب
ضروري تراقب الفريمات الاصغر زي النصف ساعة والربع ساعة ليش علشان الخروج من صفقتنا بالربح الوفير 
كيف 
 نتابع النبرات على الفريمات الاصغر  طبعا احنا شاريين
اول مانشوف نبرة على فريم النصف ساعة او على فريم
الربع ساعة اخترقت زاويت 480 لفوق على طول نعرف
انو الهبوط اتي 
طيب يابو وسام اتي من وين طبق ماعملتة بالشراء على البيع 
يافالح يعني بعد النزول من نبرت الزاوية480 فوق على الفريم الصغير
تعرف انو البيع راح يكون من مناطق 270 واذا زودها
من مناطق 360 زي ماحددنا وممكن ياشاطر تعمل بيع بس بهدف 
صغير مش زي فريم الساعة وعلشان تخرج من هاي الصفقة بربح لازم تتابع فريم اصغر علشان تخرج منها وهكذا 
ولنا عودة

----------


## ابولو138

خفض تصنيف الائتمان لامريكا هل يؤثر على الصفقات

----------


## basheero

> خفض تصنيف الائتمان لامريكا هل يؤثر على الصفقات

  اعتقد انه  سوف يتم  هناك  صعود لليور  وجميع  العملات  المرتبطة  بالدولار بسبب قله ثقه  المضاربين  بعمله  الدولار     تحياتي  :AA:

----------


## hatem elsherief

متابع معك بشده اخي وسام 
وبالتوفيق باذن الله    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الزيرو

أخوي العميسي الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك ..
الشارت أبلغ من 1000 كلمة ، ياريت يتم شرح بعض الفرص السابقة التي تم إصطيادها خاصة التي تكون أهدافها سريعة وصغيرة 20-30 نقطة ..
يعني انا أحياناً أستغرب لما تقول دخول الآن بسررررعة على الزوج الفلاني .. أو لما تحدد هدف 20-30 نقطة للزوج العلاني ويتحقق الهدف بدقة وبسرعة كبيرة..
على أي أساس يتم إصطياد مثل هذه الفرص الصغيرة ؟؟؟وعلى أي فريم نتابع؟؟ وكم زوج نتابع ؟؟ 
ياخي والله شوقتنا ونبغى نعرف نصطاد مثلك  ولو فرص واحدة يومياً....!!

----------


## محمد عامر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابات قوية جدا ياشباب على اليورو والفرنك يصعد 80 نقطة وينزلها في ثواني وكذالك على الفرنك ربنا يستر   للمتابعة على موقع  http://www.xe.com

----------


## rami_1401

> قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابات قوية جدا ياشباب على اليورو والفرنك يصعد 80 نقطة وينزلها في ثواني وكذالك على الفرنك ربنا يستر   للمتابعة على موقع  http://www.xe.com

 هل اسعار الموقع صحيحه وبالنسبه للدولار فرنك ايش وضعه في الموقع هل هو قاب فوق او تحت

----------


## alomisi

> هل اسعار الموقع صحيحه وبالنسبه للدولار فرنك ايش وضعه في الموقع هل هو قاب فوق او تحت

 قاب لتحت والله اعلم
ومتابعين باذن الله

----------


## rami_1401

اخي وعزيزي ما رايك الان في الدولار فرنك وكم الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وعزيزي ما رايك الان في الدولار فرنك وكم الهدف ان شاء الله

  ياهلاااااااااااااااااا اخي باذن الله هدف اول للفرنك 0.7620 ومن ثم0.7750    نتابع ياشباب معلش معانا تعكيسة على الدولار كندي شوي والفرنك لكن بان الله تاتي الاهداف   طبعا حيقول البعض ليش تاخر الفرنك فيالصعود كما نلاحض لانة زار الخط 270 مرتين واخر زيارة كانت قبل قليل ونشاهد ماا فعل الزوج  بعدها وبان الله نواصل الصعود

----------


## ابو حمود

هل ترى ياسيد العميسي اننا نعزز للدولار /فرنك من النقطة هذه

----------


## alomisi

هذة فرصة حية على تحقق فرص نبرات السلوك على شارت الفضة كما تشاهدون النبرة الكبيرة اخترقت خط 480 ومن ثم انتضرنا عودت السعر   الى ملامستخط 270 او التعزيز قلنا من360 كما شرحنا سابقا والصعووووووود ات باذنالله وفعلا صعدت الفضة كما تشاهدون في الصورة وايضا لاننسى شرط انة عندما يعود السعر من النبرة الكبرى ان لايخترق خط 180 درجة فوق والعودة منة والشراء عند ملامست الخطوط المذكورة

----------


## alomisi

وهناك فرصة حلوة ياشباب وهي بيع الدولار ين لكن ليس الان الرجاء لمن يريد الدخول تحميل المؤشرات المطلوبة وعند وصول السعر الى مناطق البيع سنبيع  باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> هل ترى ياسيد العميسي اننا نعزز للدولار /فرنك من النقطة هذه

 هلا ابو حمود لاتعزز ننتضر الصعود باذن الله  
 لايعني عدم التعزيز ان هناك هبوط ولكن هو الافضل 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو حمود

> هل ترى ياسيد العميسي اننا نعزز للدولار /فرنك من النقطة هذه

 اسف على ازعاجك سيد العميسي بس ما جاوبت على سؤالي وماريك الدولار/كندي هلى ترى صعود الزوج

----------


## خاطر

*العملية مافيها استوب  
يعني ضربة حض  ياتصيب ياتخيب مو معقولة  
انا بصراحة بعزز بعد الف نقطة ويكون هدفي من نقطة التعزيز 20 نقطة ممتاز جداا
يعني السعر عاكس علينا قرابة 450   ولازال في هبوط 
الشغلة شكلها ديمو مو حقيقي عشان كذا الدعوه ماشية 
الكندي كم عاكس     كثير 
الباوند  اكثر من خوية 
اليورو مثل اصدقائة 
الذهب  حدث ولا حرج  
السبب بهذا كلة عشان النجمة قلبت غراب وطار الغراب قبل شروق الشمس وحلق بعيدا بعيدا وبما انه حلق قبل طلوع الشمس والغراب اسود ولا يوجد اضئة خلفية له التطم به عصفور ملقوف مثل الغراب طار قبل اقتران الشمس مع زحل فكانت هنا الكارثة ماذا حدث 
صار الغراب بدون منقار والعصفور انكسر له جناح صغير استبنا فالان لابد من رجوع الغراب بالعش حتى تشرق الشمس وتطلع النجمة السحرية اما العصفور فلابد من التاكد بان النجمة اولا حتى يستطيع تركيب جناحة المكسور 
حدوثة وانتهت  
سبحان الله العظيم 
.............*

----------


## شـــروق

> *العملية مافيها استوب  
> يعني ضربة حض ياتصيب ياتخيب مو معقولة  
> انا بصراحة بعزز بعد الف نقطة ويكون هدفي من نقطة التعزيز 20 نقطة ممتاز جداا
> يعني السعر عاكس علينا قرابة 450 ولازال في هبوط 
> الشغلة شكلها ديمو مو حقيقي عشان كذا الدعوه ماشية 
> الكندي كم عاكس كثير 
> الباوند اكثر من خوية 
> اليورو مثل اصدقائة 
> الذهب حدث ولا حرج  
> ...

 الله يعينك يا أخي واتمنى أن لا تأتي الغربان على ما تبقى من حسابك 
ولكن هل تعتقد أن الأخ الفاضل فتح هذا الموضوع لكي يتسبب بخسارتك وخسارة غيرك ممن يتبعون التوصيات المغلفة ؟؟ 
وهل ترى أن كل توصياته كانت غير مجدية ؟ 
من برأيك روض السوق وسار معه كما يريد 100% دون أن يعكس أو يخيب ظنه وآماله ؟ 
اتوقع انك لو لم ترى في الأخ الفاضل القدرة على فهم السوق ما تجرأت على الدخول معه في بعض التوصيات التي لم يكتب لك الله فيها رزق! 
الأخ وضع وجهة نظر ولم يحلف على أحد 
أرجو أن نكون واضحين مع أنفسنا وعادلين في التعامل مع الناس  
يا أخي السوق يحتاج منك أن تفهمه بطريقتك لأنك إذا لم تفهم فحتما ستضيع فيه  
اسأل الله لك الفرج العاجل..

----------


## الزيرو

> *العملية مافيها استوب  
> يعني ضربة حض  ياتصيب ياتخيب مو معقولة  
> انا بصراحة بعزز بعد الف نقطة ويكون هدفي من نقطة التعزيز 20 نقطة ممتاز جداا
> يعني السعر عاكس علينا قرابة 450   ولازال في هبوط 
> الشغلة شكلها ديمو مو حقيقي عشان كذا الدعوه ماشية 
> الكندي كم عاكس     كثير 
> الباوند  اكثر من خوية 
> اليورو مثل اصدقائة 
> الذهب  حدث ولا حرج  
> ...

 أخي خاطر ..
ياريت نتوقف عن الإستهتار والتقليل من شأن الآخرين ..
هذا السوق وحش كبير يصعب ترويضه والأخ العميسي يكفيه أجر الإجتهاد ومحاولة خدمة زملائه ..
الكثيرون حققوا أرباح طيبة من توصياته وفرصه السريعة والجميلة ، ولا يوجد كائناً من كان يستطيع أن يضع توصيات دقيقة 100%.. ولذلك يوجد تعزيز وتبريد وهيدج ..
وليس معنى أن تعكس 3أو4صفقات أن نستل سيوف كلماتنا للسخرية من طريقة وأسلوب أخونا العميسي في المتاجرة .. 
رجاءاً راجع صفحات الموضوع وحاول جمع وإحصاء الصفقات الرابحة والخاسرة وستعرف أنك ظلمت الرجل.. 
ياخي والله كلامك فيه تجني كبير والآخ العميسي لا يستحق منا ذلك ..

----------


## alomisi

> *العملية مافيها استوب  
> يعني ضربة حض  ياتصيب ياتخيب مو معقولة  
> انا بصراحة بعزز بعد الف نقطة ويكون هدفي من نقطة التعزيز 20 نقطة ممتاز جداا
> يعني السعر عاكس علينا قرابة 450   ولازال في هبوط 
> الشغلة شكلها ديمو مو حقيقي عشان كذا الدعوه ماشية 
> الكندي كم عاكس     كثير 
> الباوند  اكثر من خوية 
> اليورو مثل اصدقائة 
> الذهب  حدث ولا حرج  
> ...

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ خاطر مشكور على الحدوتة 
المهم على طوال الموضوع والحمدلله بنكسب نقاط ومابنحسب بنشووف بس
مبرووووووك جابت الهدف  ونشوف رد اوردين والمشاهدات بالمئات
واول مايقوم السوق عاكس علينا كم نقطة نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها
والمشكلة من عضو مكتوب تحت اسمه عضو نشيط
رغم انو نبهنا انو خلي مجال لتحركات السوق  لو انت عامل ادارة راس مال كويسة ماكنتش تقول الكلام ذا
مابلومك اخ خاطر مع الصيام الواحد بيكون عصبي شوي
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شـــروق
					  يا أخي السوق يحتاج منك أن تفهمه بطريقتك لأنك إذا لم تفهم فحتما ستضيع فيه             المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الزيرو
					  هذا السوق وحش كبير يصعب ترويضه والأخ العميسي يكفيه أجر الإجتهاد ومحاولة خدمة زملائه ..  _

----------


## ابو حمود

نبشرك ياسيد العميسي تمرجن الحساب والله  كانت خسارة كبيرة في حدود 20000 دولار الله يسامحك على التهور وكان لا بد من وقف خسارة لاكن مانقول الا الله يعوضنا خير

----------


## الزيرو

> نبشرك ياسيد العميسي تمرجن الحساب والله  كانت خسارة كبيرة في حدود 20000 دولار الله يسامحك على التهور وكان لا بد من وقف خسارة لاكن مانقول الا الله يعوضنا خير

 
الله يعوض عليك أخي العزيز .. ولكن ....
كيف تمرجن الحساب ..؟؟ ومن أي صفقة ..؟؟ وإنت داخل النقطة بكم دولار ..؟؟

----------


## amazing

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااا اخي باذن الله هدف اول للفرنك 0.7620 ومن ثم0.7750    نتابع ياشباب معلش معانا تعكيسة على الدولار كندي شوي والفرنك لكن بان الله تاتي الاهداف   طبعا حيقول البعض ليش تاخر الفرنك فيالصعود كما نلاحض لانة زار الخط 270 مرتين واخر زيارة كانت قبل قليل ونشاهد ماا فعل الزوج  بعدها وبان الله نواصل الصعود الملف المرفق 281195

 بتوفيق تم انهيار جميع العملات امام الفرنک

----------


## alomisi

> بتوفيق تم انهيار جميع العملات امام الفرنک

 سجل عندك خلال الفترة القادمة لكن يكون السويسري ملاذ امن

----------


## alomisi

فرصة باذن الله على الاسترليني بيع من المناطق الحالية  16283 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله خلي بالك قد نعزز اذا صعد الزوج 20 نقطة بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة باذن الله على الاسترليني بيع من المناطق الحالية  16283 الهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله خلي بالك قد نعزز اذا صعد الزوج 20 نقطة بالتوفيق

  باذن الله نخرج من صفقت الاسترليني  لايعطينا ولا نعطية من النقاط الحالية عند 16280 الزوج عمل ظغط كبير على شارت الساعو وقد نرى انفجار سعر نكون حذرين  ولنا عودة

----------


## alomisi

وفرصة جميلة باذن الله ياشباب بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 14465 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق منطقت 14470 بالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله نخرج من صفقت الاسترليني  لايعطينا ولا نعطية من النقاط الحالية عند 16280 الزوج عمل ظغط كبير على شارت الساعو وقد نرى انفجار سعر نكون حذرين  ولنا عودة

 خروووووووج موفق باذن الله طار السعر فعلا

----------


## alomisi

الفرصة  جاهزة ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 16385 واذا عكس 20 نقطة نعزز البيع الهدف 100 نقطة ان شاء الله ومستبعدة التعكيسة باذن الله موفقين

----------


## alomisi

فرصة ثالثة ياشباب بيع  الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي10477 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فةق10500

----------


## alomisi

> وفرصة جميلة باذن الله ياشباب بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 14465 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق منطقت 14470 بالتوفيق باذن الله

 وفررررررررررررررررصة ولا احلى نخلي الهدف ياشباب 100 نقطة والي حاب يكرر البيع من هنا السعر الحالي 14450 لامانع قوييييييييييييييييييية باذن الله نجوم السار على الاربع ساعات ولااحلى

----------


## محمد عامر

انا بايع يورو دولار من
1.4135
هنشوف الرقم ده تانى ولا ايه
الرد
افادكم الله

----------


## alomisi

> انا بايع يورو دولار من
> 1.4135
> هنشوف الرقم ده تانى ولا ايه
> الرد
> افادكم الله

  هلااااااااااااااااااا اخي باذن الله نشوف 14000 قريب طبعااااااااااااااا ياشباب حركت اليورو هذة من قبل شهر حيقول البعض ليش اقولك لان اليورو من قبل شهر دخل في منطقت ال+30 و-30 وهي منطقت تذبذب شدية 
لو اتت على فريم اليومي او الاسبوعي فما بالك انو من قبل شهر دخلت هذا المجال على شارت الشهرى وانا اتوقع لليور باقي نزززززززززززززززلة الى مناطق14000 وقد يصل الى13900 المهم خلووووووووا
مجال في الهامش يعني لو تحرك السعر لفوق قليل مو مشكلة 50 الى60 نقطة المهم انو اهدافنا راح تيجي وكام100 الى200 الى300 نقطة بالتوفيق ياشبابان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة ثالثة ياشباب بيع  الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي10477 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فةق10500

 ضرب الاستوب للاسترالي واغلق ساعة فوق 10500 واكلنا 20نقطة  للي ما اغلق الصفقة الى الان يستمر في الصفقة ياشباب باذن النزول جاي  
بالتوفيق متابعين

----------


## محمد عامر

شكرا اخى 
افادكم الله

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا اخى

  

> افادكم الله

  واياااااااااااااااك اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> وفررررررررررررررررصة ولا احلى نخلي الهدف ياشباب 100 نقطة والي حاب يكرر البيع من هنا السعر الحالي 14450 لامانع قوييييييييييييييييييية باذن الله نجوم السار على الاربع ساعات ولااحلى

 *يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
بالنسبه لليورو  والله اعلم  بالاغلاق فوق 1.44.33 تقريبا 
 مع التأكيد . 
ارى والله اعلم هدف وارد  بالقرب من مستوى ( 1.49.90 ) 
وفي حال الكسر هبوط مع التأكيد ... قد نرى مستوى 1.38 تقريبا . 
والله اعلم
لكن نبقى الان مع 1.49.90 بما اننا حتى هذه اللحظه فوق مستوى 1.44.30*

----------


## alomisi

> *يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> بالنسبه لليورو  والله اعلم  بالاغلاق فوق 1.44.33 تقريبا 
>  مع التأكيد . 
> ارى والله اعلم هدف وارد  بالقرب من مستوى ( 1.49.90 ) 
> وفي حال الكسر هبوط مع التأكيد ... قد نرى مستوى 1.38 تقريبا . 
> والله اعلم
> لكن نبقى الان مع 1.49.90 بما اننا حتى هذه اللحظه فوق مستوى 1.44.30*

  يعطيك االعافية اخ عاصفة على التنبية فعلا كل شي وارد في هذا السوق نتابع باذن الله

----------


## bo-jassim-7

مرحبا اخي العميسي 
الاعدادات هل هيه افتراضيه ام فيها تغير للمؤشر ؟؟؟ 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## alomisi

> وفرصة جميلة باذن الله ياشباب بيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 14465 الهدف 50 نقطة الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق منطقت 14470 بالتوفيق باذن الله

    

> وفررررررررررررررررصة ولا احلى نخلي الهدف ياشباب 100 نقطة والي حاب يكرر البيع من هنا السعر الحالي 14450 لامانع قوييييييييييييييييييية باذن الله نجوم السار على الاربع ساعات ولااحلى

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك و+100نقطة خضراء من البيع الاول و+100نقطةخضراء من تعزيز البيع الثاني
وموفقين باذن الله ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

> ضرب الاستوب للاسترالي واغلق ساعة فوق 10500 واكلنا 20نقطة للي ما اغلق الصفقة الى الان يستمر في الصفقة ياشباب باذن النزول جاي   بالتوفيق متابعين

   الي واصل معنا ياشباب مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و+50 نقطة خضرااااااااء جابها الاسترالي  موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

يبقى معانا الاسترليني بيع من 16385 وكان نزال الى الاهداف ونزل بحدود 50 نقطة لكنة ارتد لكن باذن الله سنعزز البيع بعد قليل وشويت صبر والاهداف جاية باذن الله  نتابع :Drive1:

----------


## محمد عامر

> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]  الي واصل معنا ياشباب مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و+50 نقطة خضرااااااااء جابها الاسترالي  موفقين باذن الله

 ايه الجديد 
يا فنان

----------


## alomisi

> يبقى معانا الاسترليني بيع من 16385 وكان نزال الى الاهداف ونزل بحدود 50 نقطة لكنة ارتد لكن باذن الله سنعزز البيع بعد قليل وشويت صبر والاهداف جاية باذن الله    نتابع

 الان نعزز بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي16470 الهدف لتعزيز70 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

> ايه الجديد 
> يا فنان

 ياهلااااااااااااااااااافيك اخي باذن الله منضرين فرص جديدة ونكون حذرين يوم الغد لانو والله اعلم سيكون هناك تحركات كبيرة على الازواج الرئيسية بالتوفيق

----------


## elkashab

كان ليا سوال
المستوى 480 مش بيظهر عندى
اعمل ايه علشان يظهر مش عارف

----------


## محمد عامر

انا بايع الكندى فرانك من 0.7920
ب 50 دولار
وبايع اليورو فرانك من 1.1168
ب 50 دولار
ومسلبين 265
والهامش 400
بس مش عارف اعمل ليه
وهل السعر ممكن ينزل 
ارجو الرد
افادكم الله

----------


## الزيرو

> انا بايع الكندى فرانك من 0.7920
> ب 50 دولار
> وبايع اليورو فرانك من 1.1168
> ب 50 دولار
> ومسلبين 265
> والهامش 400
> بس مش عارف اعمل ليه
> وهل السعر ممكن ينزل 
> ارجو الرد
> افادكم الله

 الله يطلعك منهم بسلام .. بس نصيحة أبعد عن أزواج الفرنك .. خطيرة سبريدها عالي ..!!

----------


## الزيرو

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك و+100نقطة خضراء من البيع الاول و+100نقطةخضراء من تعزيز البيع الثاني
> وموفقين باذن الله ياشباب

  

> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]  الي واصل معنا ياشباب مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و+50 نقطة خضرااااااااء جابها الاسترالي  موفقين باذن الله

  

> يبقى معانا الاسترليني بيع من 16385 وكان نزال الى الاهداف ونزل بحدود 50 نقطة لكنة ارتد لكن باذن الله سنعزز البيع بعد قليل وشويت صبر والاهداف جاية باذن الله  نتابع

  

> الان نعزز بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي16470 الهدف لتعزيز70 نقطة

 انا أشهد إنك ذيب .. سلمت يمينك يا غالي .. والله إنك مبدع ..مبدع .. مبدع

----------


## alomisi

> الان نعزز بيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي16470 الهدف لتعزيز70 نقطة

 ان شااااااااااااء الله حنخلي هدف التعزيز 58 نقطة ياشباب واذا اغلق السعر تحت 16412 شمعت اربع ساعت ممكن نواصل الصفقة والى اهداف اكبر باذن الله

----------


## bo-jassim-7

> مرحبا اخي العميسي 
> الاعدادات هل هيه افتراضيه ام فيها تغير للمؤشر ؟؟؟ 
> جزاك الله خير

 لم يتم الاجابه علي

----------


## الزيرو

> لم يتم الاجابه علي

  نعم أخي .. الإعدادات الإفتراضية

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> انا بايع الكندى فرانك من 0.7920
> ب 50 دولار
> وبايع اليورو فرانك من 1.1168
> ب 50 دولار
> ومسلبين 265
> والهامش 400
> بس مش عارف اعمل ليه
> وهل السعر ممكن ينزل 
> ارجو الرد
> افادكم الله

  اليورو فرنك تارك  في الاسفل قاب 80  نقطه  لم يغلقه الى الان   فاحتمال كبير ان يهبط  لاغلاق القاب

----------


## eslamsmsm

لو سمحت ياخى العميسى  فى توقيعك ادتنا الاعدادات فين باقى الشرح ارجو انك تكمل فى وقت اغلاق السوق

----------


## alomisi

فرصة على السريع ياشباب بيع الخرووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10444 الهدف 80 نقطة باذن الله على السريع 
الاستوب ياشباب 10465

----------


## alomisi

> لو سمحت ياخى العميسى  فى توقيعك ادتنا الاعدادات فين باقى الشرح ارجو انك تكمل فى وقت اغلاق السوق

 باذن الله يالغالي في شرح لكن في الصفحات الي بعديها لو تتابع لكن باذن الله سنجعل العطلة لشرح بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

وفية ايضا ياشباب فرصة على النيوز لندي دولار بيع من هذة المناطق0.8222  :Good: الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة على السريع ياشباب بيع الخرووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10444 الهدف 80 نقطة باذن الله على السريع 
> الاستوب ياشباب 10465

  وفعلااااااااااااااااااااااا على السرييييييييييييييييييع :015:  :Good:  الى الان +34 نقطة خضراء ننتضر الباقي موفقين

----------


## الزيرو

> وفعلااااااااااااااااااااااا على السرييييييييييييييييييع الى الان +34 نقطة خضراء ننتضر الباقي موفقين

 مبروووك ..
وينك يا غالي ..؟؟ ليش حارمنا من مشاركاتك وفرصك الرائعة ..؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة على السريع ياشباب بيع الخرووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10444 الهدف 80 نقطة باذن الله على السريع 
> الاستوب ياشباب 10465

 نكتفي من الخروووووووووف ب +44 نقطة خضراءءءءءءءءءءء مبروووووووووووووك :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

وناخذ بدل الخروف الدولار كندي من الاسعار الحالية  0.9885بيع والهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب 0.9910

----------


## الزيرو

> فرصة على السريع ياشباب بيع الخرووووووووف الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10444 الهدف 80 نقطة باذن الله على السريع 
> الاستوب ياشباب 10465

 ممكن شارت لشرح طريقة إقتناص هذه الفرصة .. ؟؟؟
لم ألاحظ إنفراج أو تباعد لنجوم السار .. فكيف إقتنصت الفرصة ..؟؟ 
وبعدين أخي وسام ترى والله طال إنتظارنا للتامبلت وكمان لشرح وافي وكافي للطريقة ..
لا تحرمنا الفائدة ولا تحرم نفسك الأجر والثواب من خدمة ودعوات زملائك هنا .. 
ننتظر الشرح بالتفصيل ..

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن شارت لشرح طريقة إقتناص هذه الفرصة .. ؟؟؟
> لم ألاحظ إنفراج أو تباعد لنجوم السار .. فكيف إقتنصت الفرصة ..؟؟ 
> وبعدين أخي وسام ترى والله طال إنتظارنا للتامبلت وكمان لشرح وافي وكافي للطريقة ..
> لا تحرمنا الفائدة ولا تحرم نفسك الأجر والثواب من خدمة ودعوات زملائك هنا .. 
> ننتظر الشرح بالتفصيل ..

 باذن الله اخي  انزل التمبلت

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم  
لفت انتباهي الكندي  تكوينه للكتف الايمن لراس وكتفين ايجابي بشرط اختراق 0.9960 تقريبا
والتاكيد 
والهدف عند مستوى 1.0444تقريبا  
وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم   

> وناخذ بدل الخروف الدولار كندي من الاسعار الحالية  0.9885بيع والهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب 0.9910

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم
> وتقبل الله منا ومنكم  
> لفت انتباهي الكندي  تكوينه للكتف الايمن لراس وكتفين ايجابي بشرط اختراق 0.9960 تقريبا
> والتاكيد 
> والهدف عند مستوى 1.0444تقريبا  
> وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم

 يعطيك العافية على التنبية عاااااااااااصفة الصحراااااء مشكور يالغالي كل شي وارد بس هدفنا مو كثير 30 نقطة والاستوب موجود
مشكووووووووووور وفعلا على المدى المتوسط الدولار كندي اهداف علوية

----------


## alomisi

> وفية ايضا ياشباب فرصة على النيوز لندي دولار بيع من هذة المناطق0.8222 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله

 باذن الله نكتفي من النيوز لندي :015:  ياشباب و+32 نقطة خضراااااااااااء بالتوفيق نضراء لقرب انتها الوقت
ومووووووووووووفقين باذن الله

----------


## indomy

بارك الله الله فيك اخى العميسى
على مجهودك وتوصياتك الرائعة

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله الله فيك اخى العميسى
> على مجهودك وتوصياتك الرائعة

  مشكووووووووور يالغالي وباذن الله الى الافضل :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله بما ان السوق هذة اليومين متذبذب  سنجعل المجال مفتتتتتتتتتتتوح باذن للاستفسارت على اي عملة  ممكن نبدي وجهت نضرنا بالتوفيق

----------


## amazing

> وناخذ بدل الخروف الدولار كندي من الاسعار الحالية  0.9885بيع والهدف 30 نقطة باذن الله الاستوب 0.9910

  توصيه مضمونه 100%
بارك الله فيك انا داخل فول و الهدف 0.9794  و الاستوب 0.9910
عملت يانصيب عساني لا اتمرجن مره اخرى هههه

----------


## amazing

> باذن الله بما ان السوق هذة اليومين متذبذب  سنجعل المجال مفتتتتتتتتتتتوح باذن للاستفسارت على اي عملة  ممكن نبدي وجهت نضرنا بالتوفيق

 افضل عمله EURCHF   في نظري وشارت الشهري مشجع للبيع بهدف 150 نقطه واستوب 150 نقطه  شرايكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي ممكن تحليل دولار فرنك

----------


## alomisi

> افضل عمله EURCHF   في نظري وشارت الشهري مشجع للبيع بهدف 150 نقطه واستوب 150 نقطه  شرايكم؟؟؟؟

 باذن الله فرصة موفقة واستوب 11460 الاهداف 400 الى 500 نقطة

----------


## eslamsmsm

شرح استراتجيتك فى العمل وقياس تباعد النقاط حضرتك قولت هتشرحها من شهر ياريت نبدائها احنا عملنا الاعدادات بس اللى فى توقيعك

----------


## محمد عامر

الباوند رايح فين ياجماعه
انا شارى من
1.6481
1.6452
1.6407
1.6362
ومش عارف اعمل ايه
ياريت حد يطمنى
وجزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## Medo Forex

اخي alomisi 
اعجبني ردك الهاديء ورحابة الصدر التي تملكها عند الرد على الانتقادات التي تاتيك  
======== 
اخي جزاك الله كل خير متى توضح لنا الاستيراتيجية مع التملبلت 
حتى وان كانت ناقصة ولم تكملها فارجو منك شرحها 
اخي والله انا تعبت وانا انتظر شرح الاستيراتيجية 
حملنا المؤشرات ولانعلم ماذا نفعل 
لانك وعدت من سنة 2010 بان تشرحها او تبين لماذا تدخل ولماذا تخرج لان نجمات السار دائما تفترق ولانميز من اي نجمة ندخل 
واعلم انك مشغول بتنزيل الفرص والمتابعة 
ولاكن اقول لك لو شرحتها كان خففت من عناء بحثلك للفرص كان الاعضاء تكاتفوا واستخرجوا الفرص يوميا كما الحال في باقي المواضيع 
منتظرينك يالغالي  
اخوك ومحبك في الله

----------


## معلم حر

السلام عليكم
وأنا مثلك وووالله لي فترررة طويلة وأنا انتظر الشررررح

----------


## alomisi

> اخي alomisi 
> اعجبني ردك الهاديء ورحابة الصدر التي تملكها عند الرد على الانتقادات التي تاتيك  
> ======== 
> اخي جزاك الله كل خير متى توضح لنا الاستيراتيجية مع التملبلت 
> حتى وان كانت ناقصة ولم تكملها فارجو منك شرحها 
> اخي والله انا تعبت وانا انتظر شرح الاستيراتيجية 
> حملنا المؤشرات ولانعلم ماذا نفعل 
> لانك وعدت من سنة 2010 بان تشرحها او تبين لماذا تدخل ولماذا تخرج لان نجمات السار دائما تفترق ولانميز من اي نجمة ندخل 
> واعلم انك مشغول بتنزيل الفرص والمتابعة 
> ...

  

> معلم حر    			 			السلام عليكم
> وأنا مثلك وووالله لي فترررة طويلة وأنا انتظر الشررررح

   باذن الله بكرة عطلة سنخصصها لشرح مؤشرنا الاخير باذن الله رغم اني قد شرحت طريقت تكون الفرص لكن نعيدها باذن الله بكرة
ولاتقلق يالغالي الحين لليلة 27 نستاذنكم ربنا يكتبنا من عتقاء هذة الليلة بالتوفيق

----------


## البشمهندس

هل فية عامل مساعد مع مؤشر السار لتاكيد الشمعة صعود او هبوط 
لو بشتغل على شارت الساعة مثلا

----------


## Medo Forex

اخي البشمهندس 
اذهب لصفحة 217 ستجد ان شاء الله المؤشرات المساعدة والاستيراتيجية على حسب فهمي فيها مرونة مش تلتزم بشي واحد يعني الخبرة راح تكون لها عامل والله اعلم 
والاخ وعدنا ان يشرح بكرة ان شاء الله كيفية اقتناص ال20 وال30 نقطة او اكثر.... لان انا بصراحة قرات الاستيراتيجية ومؤشراتها ولاكن يوجد بعض الشي غامض مثل كيف نعرف من اي نجمة ندخل لان التباعد يحصل كثيرا بين النجمات ولايؤثر على السعر شيء والهدف والستوب ايضا يعتمد على الفريمات الاقل ولاكن يجب علينا ان نعرف ان هذا الافتراق بين النجمات هو الصحيح لان يوجد كثير افتراقات وهمية  
اخي alomisi  
اسال الله العضيم ان يعطيك كل ما تساله 
ومنتظرينك ياغالي

----------


## معلم حر

السلام عليكم
ياليت الأخ العميسي يجمع ما كتبه ويضع بعض الشارتات ووويرفعه لنا ملف bdf حتى لا يستطيع أحد التغيير فيه
ياليت أخي العميسي تعمل فينا هذا المعرووف

----------


## الزيرو

> الباوند رايح فين ياجماعه
> انا شارى من
> 1.6481
> 1.6452
> 1.6407
> 1.6362
> ومش عارف اعمل ايه
> ياريت حد يطمنى
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير

 يا أخي الكريم ..
أنت تهلك حسابك بالتبريد كلما هبط السعر نقاط قليلة ..
التبريد يكون من نقاط دعم قوية أو منطقة ترند أوحد قناة أو مستوي فيبو ..
أو على اٌلأقل برد كل 70-80 نقطة ..

----------


## Medo Forex

up

----------


## alomisi

نبدا باذن الله شرح طريقت التعامل مع المؤشر الذي جهزناة من قبل وشرح عمل المؤشر فييييييييييييييي الصفحة على التوقيع

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب بعد تحميل المؤشر ننبه لخطوات مهمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهي 
معنا ثلاث استراتيجيات كلها موفقة باذن الله
الاولى:مؤشر الاختراق لزاويه90و180 
الثانية:نبرات السلوك الهيكلي للعملااااااااات
الثالثة:وهي المؤشر والافتراقات لنجوم السار
وسنشرحها على استراتيجية استراتيجية
1) اذا اخترق الؤشر خط و120 90 درجة للاعلى وضربت الشمعة  نجمت السار وصارت من الاسفل فالزوج في صعود حتى وان حصل قليل من التصحيح
وكذلك العكس اي اذا ضربت الشمعة نجمت السار وصادفت اختراق  بخط و-120-90 من الاسفل فالزوج هبوط والاهداف سيكون ملامست خط 180 عند الشراء وملامست-180 عند البيع باذن الله والاستوب باذن الله يكون ان تضع خط على نجمت السار التي ضربت والاستوب فوقها ب5 نقاط  طبعا الدخول بعد ضرب النجمة مباشرة  ولا ننتضر اغلاق الشمعةوالشرح هذا كامل طبعا على شارت الاربع ساعات وينفع مع الساعة بشرط ان يكون الخط الاحمر على شارت اليومي فوق خط+30 عند الشراء وتحت-30 عند البيع

----------


## alomisi

الطريقة السابقة تعتبر واحدة من الطرق المربحة باذن الله المهم في الطريقة السابقة انه يفضل ان تضرب الشمعة نجمت السار عند ملامست خط ال90 و120  ولاتزيد على ثلاث نجمات  يعني لو الخط الاحمر مالمس خط90 و120 الابعد ثالث نجمة من الاسفل مو مشكلة اكثر من كذا بتكون الفرصة معيوبةوافضلها عندما تدق الشمعة النجمة وتخترق الخطين120و90
قدتصادفك في البداية بعض الصعوبة لكن تمرس عليها وخلي في بالك
الترند العام وكسر الترند وباذن الله ستتوفق

----------


## alomisi

طيب نجي الحين الى الاستراتيجية الثانية وهي افتراقات السار وهي قويةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااا ونسبت نجاحها بالنسبة لي 99% لكن تريد ممارسة وصبر الى حين تكون الفرص والافتراق المطلوب وخصوصا اذا اتى الافتراق  عند وصول السعر الى نقطت مقاومة او دعم قوي وتكون الاهداف اكثر عنما تكون الفرصة مع الترند وضعيفة عندما تكون الفرصة عكس الترند تكون ضعيفة يعني اهدافها قليل وليس الضعف اي عدم الدخووول   ونركزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز على شي مهم جدددددددااااااااااااااااا ياشباب وهو بعض الاحيان تاتي افتراقات كبيرة وواضحة جداااااااا و100% لكنها وهمية  متى تتكون هذة الافتراقات سنفندبنودها كالتالي اي الافتراقات التي لاندخل فيها
1) عندما ياتي الافتراق في اول النجوم يعني اي افتراق بين النجمة الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة او الخامسة لايعد فرصة
2)نعتمد الافتراقات من بعد هذة النجوم وليس اي افتراق يجب ان يكون واضح علىافتراق النجوم السابقات بضعفين  فاكثر
3)لاندخل في الافتراقات والتي تاتي من موجة حادة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بل ننتضر اكبر افترق وعند نقطت دعم او مقاومة
4)نضع في اعيننا وهذااااااااااااا هو الاهم الافتراقات على الفريمات الاكبر وندخل معها بالفريمات الاصغر يعني اذا لاحضنا
افتراق في فريم كبير وهو يقول هبوط واتينا الى الاربع ساعات ووجدنا افتراق يقول هبوووووووووط ندخل بدووووووووون
تردد وباذن الله نسبت نجاحك ستكون99% اما اذا جائت الفرصه عكس الفريم الاكبر لاندخلها واذا لم يتبين افتراق واضح
على الفريمات الكبيرة صعودا او هبوط ندخل لكن بحذر وكما سبق ونوهنا اذا تطابقت الفريمات بالافتراقات ادخل على الفرصة
وانت واثق باذن الله99% من نجاحها وان عكس عليك السعر قليلا وعزز الفرصة  
5)اذا حصل وطبقت الشروط ومانجح معاك العمل تعال واعرضي فرصتك الي دخلت فيها ولومني  
وان على استعداد التام للالتزام مع الشباب للبحث عن الفرص وتاكيد الدخول بها من عدمة على موضوعنا هذا لانو ياشباب انا وحدي كم بقعد ادور بين الشارتات والازواج على فرص والا انتبة للحسابات المهم نتعاون وحتشوفوا النتيجة
اعرض الفرصة علي والاحتى قولي اية رايك على فرصت الزوج الفلاني على الفريم الفلاني وان باذن الله  بعد العيد بيوم واحد ساكون متواجد
من الساعة الثانية عصرا حتى التاسعة مساء للناقش الفرص وبالتوفيق ياشباب طبعا انا حطيت لكم الصور بدون المؤشر تبعنا لتوضيح فقط
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله واي استفسار انا مستعد وخواتم مباركة وكل سنة وانتو طيبين

----------


## alomisi

لو فية واحد من الشباب  الفاهمين بالبرمجة يستطيع ان يبرمج لنا مؤشر يحدد لنا الافتراقات القوية  سنكون له من الشاكرين
وسنرتب عمل المؤشر على الورشة وطريقت عملة والمؤشرات المصاحبة لة وباذن الله سينال استحسان الجميع باذن الله :Eh S(7): 
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة على الذهب باذن الله وهي بيع لكن بعد ساعة او ساعتين من الافتتاح واضنة سيكون عنما يصل السعر1853 لاني ارى انة يكون هناك افتراق على النجمات في فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات
والهدف سيكون1840 او1843  الهدف قليل لاننا سندخل عكس الترند  ونتابع بالتوفيق

----------


## money-maker

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Medo Forex

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
والله يا اخي احببتك في الله لانك فعلاً وفيت بوعدك  
الله لايحرمك الاجر واسال الله ان يرزقك رزقاً حلالاً واسعا لانك لا تحتكر اي طريقة وانا اعتبر من يفعل هالشي يكون ذا نفس طيبة وكريمة 
وان شاء اللله كلنا سنكون معك بعد العيد على الرغم عندي امتحانات في الكلية طويلة بعض الشي انتظر انتهائها وسانزل الفرص القوية على حسب الشرح باذنه تعالى 
اخوك محمود

----------


## alomisi

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> والله يا اخي احببتك في الله لانك فعلاً وفيت بوعدك  
> الله لايحرمك الاجر واسال الله ان يرزقك رزقاً حلالاً واسعا لانك لا تحتكر اي طريقة وانا اعتبر من يفعل هالشي يكون ذا نفس طيبة وكريمة 
> وان شاء اللله كلنا سنكون معك بعد العيد على الرغم عندي امتحانات في الكلية طويلة بعض الشي انتظر انتهائها وسانزل الفرص القوية على حسب الشرح باذنه تعالى 
> اخوك محمود

 
ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخ محمود مشكور يالغالي وباذن الله متابعين معاكم :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب فرصة شراء الدولار كندي وافتراق ولا احلى سننزل الشارت بعد قليل الشراء من 0.9791 الهدف50 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله مافي خوف على صفقت الدولار كندي اذا نزل السعر الى0.9775 نعزز الشراء وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## yasser74

كل عام وإنت طيب يا استاذنا الغالى . يا ترى هل هناك جديد على الدولار فرنك ؟

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب باذن الله مافي خوف على صفقت الدولار كندي اذا نزل السعر الى0.9775 نعزز الشراء وموفقين باذن الله

 باذن الله نخرج من صفقت التعزيز شراء ياشباب  و+20 نقطة خضراء مبروووووووك وموفقين

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله بنخرج من الصفقة الثانية يا شباب من الدولار كندي احنا شاريينة من0.9790 تقريبا بنخرج منة عند0.9819 
بالتوفيق الهدف قريب جدا انشاء الله

----------


## yasser74

> كل عام وإنت طيب يا استاذنا الغالى . يا ترى هل هناك جديد على الدولار فرنك ؟

  يا ترى هل يوجد رد على هذه المشاركة ؟

----------


## alomisi

> كل عام وإنت طيب يا استاذنا الغالى . يا ترى هل هناك جديد على الدولار فرنك ؟

 هلا اخ ياسر السموحة يالغالي ماركزت  عليك باذن الله ننتضر 7800 قريبا  ويليها 7600 باذن الله الفرنك

----------


## alomisi

نحذر ياشباب الفرنك معاة شويت صعود الساعات القادمة ممكن واحد يسوي شراء بهدف 30 الى40 نقطة من السعرالحالي
8090 بالتوفيق

----------


## eslamsmsm

طيب لو سمحت نحسب التباعد ازاى يعنى بين كل نقطه ونقطه اللى قبلها فى صار  مقدار اد ايه ؟

----------


## alomisi

> نحذر ياشباب الفرنك معاة شويت صعود الساعات القادمة ممكن واحد يسوي شراء بهدف 30 الى40 نقطة من السعرالحالي
> 8090 بالتوفيق

  نخرج منصفقت الشراء للدولار فرنك ياشباب الصعود حصل لمن من تحت شوي معلش بخسارة 15 نقطة

----------


## ahmedessam58

ورشة ممتازة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> ورشة ممتازة وبارك الله فيك

  ياهلااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي باذن الله ياشباب كما وعدناكم سنبداء مراقبة الفرص من اليوم باذن الله
ولمن لم يلحق الشرح الوجز موجود في التوقيع رقم المشاركات التي فيها الشرح وموفقين باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله اليورو لشراء قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ياشباب افضل الشراء الان لان شمعت الاربع ساعات القادمة ستنفرج وبشدة وستسحب اليورو من 
هنا 50 الى100 نقطة ويفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي14230

----------


## alomisi

اصحاب الهوامش الصغيرة قد نكتفي ب30 نقطة ياشباب عند 14260 الى حين ضهور شمعت الاربع ساعات المقبلة ومن اراد البقاء مو مشكلة بس يكون يتحمل اذا عاد هناك نزول لسعر شوي بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ومبروووووووووووووووووووووك+30 نقطة خضراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءمن اليورو
ومن اراد الصبر لاهداف علوية مافي مشكلة ياشباب بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

افتراق ولا احلى على شارت الاربع ساعات وافتراق والمطلووب باذن الله
شراء من السعر الحالي
14282

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  افتراق ولا احلى على شارت الاربع ساعات وافتراق والمطلووب باذن الله
شراء من السعر الحالي
14282     و الاستوب؟*

----------


## alomisi

> * 
> و الاستوب؟*

 الاستوب اغلاق ساعة اسفل 14250

----------


## ابو محمد22

تم الدخول معاك يا العميسى
وبالتوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## أولى أبتدائي

موفق اخوي العومسي وانا معاك في الشراء 
يارب ينفع منك ويبارك بك وفي مالك ويزيدك علما نافعا تنفع به اخوانك 
متابع توصياااتك وبقوه ومبروك ال 30 نقطه وبالفعل جابت ال 50 نقطه وال 30 دامها ربح ماهي شينه الف مبروك والله ياخوان ويشهد الله على مافي قلبي اني افرح يوم اشوف اي عضو يقول كسبت كم نقطه اسال الله ان يرزقنا رزقا وفيرا موفقين

----------


## alomisi

اخذنا من صفقت التعزيز 30 نقطة ورجع اليورو اخذها منا وضرب استوب الصفقة الاولى لااخذنا منة ولا اعطنا وخيرها في غيرها ياشباب
وننتضر صفقة جديدة وننبة الى عيب صفقت الامس لانو كان الدخول في عكس موجة حادة كان دخولنا الاول سليم واخذنا 30 نقطة لكن الدخول الثاني 
لم نوفق فية لانو كان التيار جنوبي واحد ونستفيد لمرة ثانية ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

ربنا يسامحكم ياشباب وين المتابعين الفرص بترووووووووووووووووح ولاحد بيتابع معانا  
فرصة الفرنك راحت  ونجمت الاربع ساعات الجديدة  
بنقول ياشباب انا مشغول شوي نريد شباب تتابع الفرص
المشاهدات في الساعة100 الى200 وين الردود وين متابعت الفرص

----------


## ابو محمد22

مبروك أرباح الفرنك يا العميسى 
من أول الاسبوع أخذت حسب توصيتك 
وردك عليا بنزول الفرنك
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك أرباح الفرنك يا العميسى 
> من أول الاسبوع أخذت حسب توصيتك 
> وردك عليا بنزول الفرنك
> وشكرا

 مبروووووك يالغالي وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## se2007

*اخي العزيز العميسي ماهي نظرتك لليورو دولار بداية الاسبوووع القادم*

----------


## alomisi

> *اخي العزيز العميسي ماهي نظرتك لليورو دولار بداية الاسبوووع القادم*

  هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي باذن الله على ضوء سؤالك ساكشف لكم اليوم ياشباب سر من اسرار الهيكل السلوكي  لحركة اليورو
وباذن الله يستفيد الجميع وهو سر فعلاااااااا لحضات وانزل الشرح مدعم بالصور :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب ناخذ شارت اليورو على فريم اليومي ونصغر الشارت شوي كما في الصورة ونعمل خط  عمودي على تاريخ8/6/2010 
كما في الصورة وخط اخر عند نهايت الموجة في تاريخ8/8/2010 هذة ياشباب تعتبر موجة كاملة

----------


## alomisi

قاعدة الهيكل السلوكي لليورو في الدورات الصاعدة تقول اذا كان طول الدورة شهرين فالتصحيح شهر كامل وكلما كانت الدورة اكبر كان التصحيح اكبر طيب نلاحض ان تصحيح الدورة والتي حددناها على الشارت استمر شهر كاملا بالتمام لان طول الدورة كان شهرين وبعدها بدا اليورو دورة مقدارها شهرين تمام من عند نهايت التصحيح نحسب لليورو شهرين ونشوف وش راح يصير
طبعا راح نبيع اليورو نهايت الدورة الثانية لشهرين وكم حيستمر البيع
ركزووووووووووووووووا طبعا احنا قلنا ان تصحيح اليورو بيكون بمقدار نصف الموجة يعني اذ الموجة شهرين التصحيح شهر اذا الموجة 3شهو التصحيح شهر ونصف

----------


## alomisi

طيب انهى اليورو دورة كاملة شهرين الى تاريخ5/11/2010 
نجي الحين للاهم ولصفقتنا القادمة احنا قلنا انو التصحيح دائما لاخونا اليورو بيكون بمقدار نصف الموجة الصاعدة صح اوك نجي الحين نحسب الموجة من اولها من تاريخ 8/6/2010 الى تاريخ 5/11/2010 حتكون طول الموجة الزمنية 4شهوووووووووووووووووووووووووور صح طيب يعني التصحيح كم راح يصير شهرين حلو يعني حنبيع اليورو لمدت شهرين اوك نبيعة عند الخط البنفسجي عند نهايت الدورة السابقة ونتابع البيع لمدت شهرين بدون تردد ولانخاف من اي تصحيح وان شاء الله بعد هاي الشهرين راح نشترية لانو حيبدا في دورة كبيرة طبع مقدارها زي ماقلنا ضعف يعين 4شهور

----------


## الزيرو

> طيب ياشباب ناخذ شارت اليورو على فريم اليومي ونصغر الشارت شوي كما في الصورة ونعمل خط  عمودي على تاريخ8/6/2010 
> كما في الصورة وخط اخر عند نهايت الموجة في تاريخ8/8/2010 هذة ياشباب تعتبر موجة كاملة الملف المرفق 284489

 ولكن أخي على أي أساس قمت بتحديد بداية الموجة ونهايتها ..؟؟

----------


## alomisi

هلااااااااااااااااا حبايبي طبعا بعنا اليورو والصفقة حتستمر معانا لغايت شهرين من تاريخ5/11/2010 الى تاريخ6/1/2011 احنا الحين نعتبر نفسينا اكملنا شهرين نجي نشوف الشارت ووين موقعنا بعد البيع طبعا ونستعد بعد الشهرين لشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااام وفعلا شهرين با التمام ياشباب مبروك الارباح ههههههههه
طيب خلصت الشهرين بتووووووووع البيع ياشباب اية حنعمل الحين حنستعد ندحل الموجة الثانية الكبيرة شراء طبعا بعد مادخلنا موجت التصحيح الكبيرة شهرين ندخل شرررررررررراء من تاريخ6/1/2011 كم هدفنا ياشباب حنحددة ها المرة بالتاريخ نحسب اربعة اشهور فوق ها التاريخ كم راح يصير6/5/2011 خلاص شرينا ونتابع الى التاريخ المعلوم

----------


## alomisi

وفعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا صعد اليورو بمقدار اربع اشهر يتمام مبرووووووووووووك الارباح المهم والاهم والي احنا فية الان ياشباب  
وهو الشرح القادم

----------


## alomisi

الشرح الاهم والى اين يتجه اليورو الايام القادمة  
طيب نبدا الشرح الحين اكملنا الدورة الكبرى المتكونة من اربعة شهور صعود من تحت ومن ثم تصحيح شهرين والاخير دورة صعود4شهور صح نجي الحين نحسب الدورة من بدايتها الى الان كم شهر يعني من تاريخ7/6/2010 الى تاريخ6/5 /2011 سوف نجدها 11شهر طيب كم التصحيح ياشباب نصف ال 11شهر كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام5شهور ونصف واحنا الحين فيها متى ستنتهي هاي ال 5شهور ونصف عندها سنشتري اليورو وسيضل الشراء معنا 11شهر طبعا سينتهي هبوط اليورو الى احنا فية بتاريخ  عشرين او خمسة وعشرين شهر عشرة 25/10/2011 بهذا التاريخ سنشتري اليورو باذن الله وبكل قووووووووة وثقة لمدت 11شهر طبعا وال11 شهر هذة نعلم اين التصحيحات بالطبع كما سبق وشرحنا وبالتوفيق للجميع واسال الله ان يكون الشباب انتفعوا بهذا الشرح ونسالكم الدعاااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## الزيرو

> الشرح الاهم والى اين يتجه اليورو الايام القادمة  
> طيب نبدا الشرح الحين اكملنا الدورة الكبرى المتكونة من اربعة شهور صعود من تحت ومن ثم تصحيح شهرين والاخير دورة صعود4شهور صح نجي الحين نحسب الدورة من بدايتها الى الان كم شهر يعني من تاريخ7/6/2010 الى تاريخ6/5 /2011 سوف نجدها 11شهر طيب كم التصحيح ياشباب نصف ال 11شهر كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام5شهور ونصف واحنا الحين فيها متى ستنتهي هاي ال 5شهور ونصف عندها سنشتري اليورو وسيضل الشراء معنا 11شهر طبعا سينتهي هبوط اليورو الى احنا فية بتاريخ  عشرين او خمسة وعشرين شهر عشرة 25/10/2011 بهذا التاريخ سنشتري اليورو باذن الله وبكل قووووووووة وثقة لمدت 11شهر طبعا وال11 شهر هذة نعلم اين التصحيحات بالطبع كما سبق وشرحنا وبالتوفيق للجميع واسال الله ان يكون الشباب انتفعوا بهذا الشرح ونسالكم الدعاااااااااااااااااااء

 رااااااااااااااااائع يا أخي .. والله كفيت ووفيت .. الله يجزاك الجنة ..

----------


## alomisi

> ولكن أخي على أي أساس قمت بتحديد بداية الموجة ونهايتها ..؟؟

 ما حنا بدائناها من تاريخ 6/6/2010
ثم طبقناها بعد اول تصحيح

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله هناك فرص ياشباب موفقة باذن الله مع الافتتاح وهي شراء الدولار فرنك من سعر  0.7870 والهدف باذن الله 0.7940 باذن الله  وممكن واحد عند 0.7940 يعمل بيع والهدف باذن الله0.7870 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

وبيع الاسترليني دولار اذا وصل الى سعر 1.6285 والهدف 70 نقطة باذن الله وممكن الواحد يعمل شراء من1.6130 والهدف طبعا منطقت البيع عند 1.6285  وتعزيز البيع اذا فكر يزور 1.6330
وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

وبيع اليورو عند وصولة سعر14350 والهدف100 نقطة وممكن الشراء من14170 والهدف 14350 وهي منطقت البيع باذن الله 
بس ياشباب باذن الله صفقات الشراء الى من هاي المناطق تكون صغيرة لانو حنكون عكس الترند والهدف هو الاستفادة من التصحيح فنكون حذرين
اما صفقات البيع فبتكون موفقة باذن الله عند زيارة الاسعار اليها بالتوفيق

----------


## umaaar

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا وفيرا

----------


## money-maker

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن توضيح لاتجاه اليورو-فرنك والدولار-فرنك بارك الله فيك؟؟
بصراحه عندي عقود بيع  :Frown:

----------


## ابو محمد22

أين التوصيات التى متوقعينهامن
الزعييييييييييم العميسى

----------


## eslamsmsm

يا عميسى   المجنون مش هيطلع ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا وفيرا

 وايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يالغالي موفقين باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> ممكن توضيح لاتجاه اليورو-فرنك والدولار-فرنك بارك الله فيك؟؟
> بصراحه عندي عقود بيع

  ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخوي تنتبة من البيع  خذلك كم نقطة واخرج البيع بحذر الاتجاااااااااااااااااه العام صاعد والتصحيحات مؤقتة بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> أين التوصيات التى متوقعينهامن
> الزعييييييييييم العميسى

  جاية باذن الله بس انشغلنا شوي ياشباب متابعين باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> يا عميسى   المجنون مش هيطلع ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

 ياهلااااااااااااا فيك اخوي المجنون باذن الله اذا اغلق فوق12350 شمعت اربع ساعات راح نشوف 12400

----------


## alomisi

راحت علينا فرصت شراء اليورو ياشباب اليوم شاهدوا كيف افترقت نجوم السار على اليومي 
لكن خيرررررررررررر خيرها في غيرها ونتابع

----------


## محمد الابراهيمى

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخى الحبيب

----------


## money-maker

> ياهلاااااااااااااااا اخوي تنتبة من البيع  خذلك كم نقطة واخرج البيع بحذر الاتجاااااااااااااااااه العام صاعد والتصحيحات مؤقتة بالتوفيق

 البيع عندي من 0.8460
الخسارة 120 نقطة تقريبا 
لو هناك امكانية للهبوط سانتظر ، ام الافضل اغلاق الصفقة على خسارة ؟

----------


## alomisi

> البيع عندي من 0.8460
> الخسارة 120 نقطة تقريبا 
> لو هناك امكانية للهبوط سانتظر ، ام الافضل اغلاق الصفقة على خسارة ؟

  لا ياغالي اقلك وش تعمل اعمل صفقة هدج شراء وهدفها 0.8670 وما تقلق باذن الله
اذا صعد الزوج الى هناك باذن الله تكون استفدت من الشراء وتخرج منة هناك وتعمل بيع والهدف100 نقطة واذا نزل
من هاي المناطق بيكون اجمل علشان يعطيك فرصة تخرج من صفقت البيع المتورط فيها اما صفقت الهدج شراء لاتقلق عليها هدف الفرنك باذن الله
مبدئيا 0.9000

----------


## alomisi

بالامس قعدنا نركزززززززززززززز على الذهب وفاتتنا فرصة :Yikes3:  الاسترليني وكانت واضحة جداااااااااااااااااااا وين الشباب وين المتابعين معانا للفرص على الاقل لوكان واحد من الشباب نبهنا على العموم خير ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله فرصة قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ياشباب بيع الذهب من 1860 او1870 الهدف 1810 باذن الله موفقين

----------


## abaade

بصراحة انت استاذ .... احلى شيء فيك الحماس .....  ربي يوفقك :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## money-maker

> لا ياغالي اقلك وش تعمل اعمل صفقة هدج شراء وهدفها 0.8670 وما تقلق باذن الله
> اذا صعد الزوج الى هناك باذن الله تكون استفدت من الشراء وتخرج منة هناك وتعمل بيع والهدف100 نقطة واذا نزل
> من هاي المناطق بيكون اجمل علشان يعطيك فرصة تخرج من صفقت البيع المتورط فيها اما صفقت الهدج شراء لاتقلق عليها هدف الفرنك باذن الله
> مبدئيا 0.9000

 بارك الله فيك 
تسلم يا غالي

----------


## yasser74

أستاذنا العزيز . فى رأيك عند أى سعر سينتهى هبوط اليورو ؟

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله فرصة قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ياشباب بيع الذهب من 1860 او1870 الهدف 1810 باذن الله موفقين

  مبروووووووووووووووووووك الارباح ياشباب الى الان الذهب 1830 رغم خطاب اوباما ودعم التيسير الكمي لكن هيكل السلوك لذهب يجب ان يتم لمن اراد ان يكتفي بالربح عند  :Good: 1824

----------


## ابو محمد22

مبروك الارباح يالعميسى 
فعلا والله دخلنا معاك بيع حسب التوصية

----------


## alomisi

> مبروك الارباح يالعميسى 
> فعلا والله دخلنا معاك بيع حسب التوصية

  
مبروووووووووووووووك الارباح الفرصة الحين باذن الله شراء اليورو دولار الهدف 40 نقطة من السعر الحالي باذن الله السعر الحالي  13830 الاستوب 13815

----------


## alomisi

> أستاذنا العزيز . فى رأيك عند أى سعر سينتهى هبوط اليورو ؟

  اليورو مازالل في هبوط وقد كسر ترند يومي قوي يؤهلى الى 13500 لكن اضن والله اعلم قدربما يعود لاعادت اختبار الترند اليومي المكسور عن 13990 وبعدها يواصل الهبوط

----------


## alomisi

من سيشتري الاسترليني معي من هنا 15900 والهدف30 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## معلم حر

السلام عليكم
ياعميسي ووواين رررايح اليووورو؟
ما هو راضي يهدي؟

----------


## alomisi

> من سيشتري الاسترليني معي من هنا 15900 والهدف30 نقطة باذن الله

 سنكتفي من الاسترليني ب 15 نقطة باذن الله هنا

----------


## umaaar

السلام عليكم 
اخي انا الان اقرا موضوعك من الاول ووصلت الى الصفحة 15  هل مازال الموضوع شغال والا لا  ؟ 
واذا  كنتو شغالين عليه الى الان ياريت تعطيني ااخر ماتوصلتو له وبشرح بسيط  لاني بصراحة ملخبطة  ونجمة السار ماهي بالضبط لاني لازلت مبتدئ  في الميتاتريدر هناك باربوليك  وايضا باربوليك سار  اي الاثنين استخدم ؟

----------


## umaaar

???

----------


## جمال

يعطيك العافية ياخوي على هذا الموضوع الرائع,,,,
اين اجد هذه النجمة في الميتاتريدر

----------


## umaaar

هلا جمال  
تجدها  بإسم باربوليك سار  
من الميتاتريدر اذهب الى ادراج ثم مؤشرات وتجدها

----------


## جمال

> هلا جمال  
> تجدها  بإسم باربوليك سار  
> من الميتاتريدر اذهب الى ادراج ثم مؤشرات وتجدها

 شكرا لك يا اخي

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني لشراء من الاسعار الحالية 15795 الهدف100 نقطة  :013:  :Good: 99% نسبت النجاح
وكذالك اليورو ياشباب شراء من الاسعار الحالية 13619 والهدف150 نقطة نسبت النجاح :Good:  :013: 99% باذن الله 
نجوم السار ليوم غد ستنفرج الانفراج المطلووووووب لصعود مافيششششششششششششششششششششش استوب لتاكدنا من الوجهه اي تعكيسة بسيطة هي فرصة لتعزيز وموفقين ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

وفرصة ثالثة نبهتنا عليها الاخت داليا قويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة فعلا شراء اليورو ين  من الاسعار الحالية 10499 الهدف 80 نقطة باذن الله
موفقين ونجمت السار لبكرة راح تنفرج باذن الله وشمعة انعكاسية على اليومي بتدعم الشرااااااااااء

----------


## eslamsmsm

ياباشا لو سمحت  انا المجنون عاكس عليا انا شارى 125.15 يعنى تقريبا 340 نقطه هل فى امل يطلع ولا لا

----------


## أولى أبتدائي

اخوي العميسي انا قبل مادخل الموضوع شريت اليورو في حدود المستوى الي انت قلت عليه والان هو 3560 يعني نااازل مره رجائي تطمنا على وضعه

----------


## alomisi

> ياباشا لو سمحت  انا المجنون عاكس عليا انا شارى 125.15 يعنى تقريبا 340 نقطه هل فى امل يطلع ولا لا

 [اذن الله اخي يصعد حاول تستفيد من الصعود بكرة باذن الله بحدود 100 نقطة شويت صبر لبكرة

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي انا قبل مادخل الموضوع شريت اليورو في حدود المستوى الي انت قلت عليه والان هو 3560 يعني نااازل مره رجائي تطمنا على وضعه

 باذن الله هناك تصحيح لليورو بحدود 100 الى150  نقطة باذن الله حتبدا من بكرة باذن الله او من اليوم اخر اليل حاول تستفيد منها وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني لشراء من الاسعار الحالية 15795 الهدف100 نقطة 99% نسبت النجاح
> وكذالك اليورو ياشباب شراء من الاسعار الحالية 13619 والهدف150 نقطة نسبت النجاح99% باذن الله 
> نجوم السار ليوم غد ستنفرج الانفراج المطلووووووب لصعود مافيششششششششششششششششششششش استوب لتاكدنا من الوجهه اي تعكيسة بسيطة هي فرصة لتعزيز وموفقين ياشباب

 مازلنا ننتضر الاهداف باذن الله ياشباب وموفقين وواثقين باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني لشراء من الاسعار الحالية 15795 الهدف100 نقطة 99% نسبت النجاح
> وكذالك اليورو ياشباب شراء من الاسعار الحالية 13619 والهدف150 نقطة نسبت النجاح99% باذن الله 
> نجوم السار ليوم غد ستنفرج الانفراج المطلووووووب لصعود مافيششششششششششششششششششششش استوب لتاكدنا من الوجهه اي تعكيسة بسيطة هي فرصة لتعزيز وموفقين ياشباب

 باذن الله الى الاهداف ياشباب :Good:

----------


## أولى أبتدائي

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي العميسي ماشاء الله بالملي محسوبه ولو ان اعصابي اتلفت بسبب هالمرااااجيح الي تصير باليورو

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي العميسي ماشاء الله بالملي محسوبه ولو ان اعصابي اتلفت بسبب هالمرااااجيح الي تصير باليورو

  باذن الله اليوروالى 13800 نحتاج شويت صبر يشباب كما تعرفون احنا عاكسين الترند العام ونكون حذرين
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## VEVA

> باذن الله اليوروالى 13800 نحتاج شويت صبر يشباب كما تعرفون احنا عاكسين الترند العام ونكون حذرين
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
اليورو اكثر من 3  مرات يرتد من  1.3740  واضح انها مقاومة قوية للوصول الى 1.3800  يا اخ عميسي

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني لشراء من الاسعار الحالية 15795 الهدف100 نقطة 99% نسبت النجاح
> وكذالك اليورو ياشباب شراء من الاسعار الحالية 13619 والهدف150 نقطة نسبت النجاح99% باذن الله 
> نجوم السار ليوم غد ستنفرج الانفراج المطلووووووب لصعود مافيششششششششششششششششششششش استوب لتاكدنا من الوجهه اي تعكيسة بسيطة هي فرصة لتعزيز وموفقين ياشباب

 مبرووووووووووووك  :015: لكل من دخل وصبر ياشباب باذن الله نكتفي  الان من اليوروب +260 نقطة باذن الله
الف مبروووووووك والاسترليني سنكتفي منة عند بلوغ الارباح 100 نقطة باذن الله وموفقين ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

فرصة من فرصنا ياشباب قادمة باذن الله تكون موفقة وهي شراء اليورو دولار من سعر 1.3325 الهدف 13370 الاستوب  :Good: 13300

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة من فرصنا ياشباب قادمة باذن الله تكون موفقة وهي شراء اليورو دولار من سعر 1.3325 الهدف 13370 الاستوب 13300

  باذن الله نقترب من الهدف ياشباب السعر الان 13360 وموفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  ياشباب و+50 نقطة من اليورو وجاب الهدف

----------


## EakaTrading

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ابو يمن كيف حالك إن شاء الله تكون بخير وصحه وسلامه 
حبيت اقول لك الله يوفقك إن شاء الله وتكون عون للجميع إن شاء الله 
تقبل مروري اخوك ابو جسار

----------


## EakaTrading

إذا سمحت . . . نظريتك لليورو / دولار 
............. في هذه اللحظة .............

----------


## ابو حمود

السلام عليكم السيد العميسي  
لو تكرمت نظرتك لليورو ين

----------


## معلم حر

السلام عليكم
يا عميسي اليووورو الآن إلى أين تتوقع؟
وووأنا لازلت أنتظر بارك الله فيك يوم 25/10 للشراء؟ وهل هو باق أو تغيررررر؟

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> يا عميسي اليووورو الآن إلى أين تتوقع؟
> وووأنا لازلت أنتظر بارك الله فيك يوم 25/10 للشراء؟ وهل هو باق أو تغيررررر؟

 مازال امام اليورو هبوط الى ذلك التاريخ او موجة تذبذب لكن باذن الله اذا اغلق الان اليورو شمعت الاربع ساعات اسفل تحت 13325 سنبيعة والهدف 100 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

اكيد بعنا اليورو من اعادت الاختبار  يعني الحين عندنا بيع يورو من13325 الى الاهداف باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق النقطة المذكورة او اغلاق ساعتين بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله فرصة ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من 15552  الاستوب 40 نقطة الهدف150 نقطة موفقين ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله فرصة ياشباب بيع الاسترليني من 15552  الاستوب 40 نقطة الهدف150 نقطة موفقين ياشباب

 يجب ان يغلق الاسترليني اسفل 15552 هذة الساعة                    لنواصل البيع معة والا سنخرج منة عند رجوع السعر الى نقطت البيع ونعكس شراء 
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

ننتضر وصول السعر الى 15552 للخروج من البيع وان راينا الموجه حادة سنستمر بالبيع ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب نكون حذرين من اليورو الساعة18:00 :Good:  وارى فيه بيع اليورو واما الاسترليني والذهب فالساعة 19:00 :Good:   باذن الله للمتابعة وتوصيات نجوم السار بحلتها الجديدة والدقيقة باذن الله وافضل المتابعة  :Good:  
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

واضن ماتفرق 20 الدقيقة على اليورو

----------


## alomisi

اذن كانت النضرية عكسية  180 درجة
نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> اذن كانت النضرية عكسية  180 درجة
> نتابع

 
بالنسبة لليورو وننتضر لليورو الان الزاوية لساعة 19:50 
نتابع

----------


## alomisi

الخلاصة باذن الله بيع اليورو والاسترليني والذهب الساعة 19:00  وكانت النضرية قاصرة على اليورو لاننا اعتمدنا فيها على اليورو بنجمت السار لزاوية 180 درجة والاصح هو تطابق الزاوية 90 على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب  الساعة 19:00 بيعا وقد يتاخر اليورو بحدود نصف ساعة اقول قد وقد يتدحرج مع الذهب والاسترليني لضرب الازواج المذكورة لنجمت السار على زاوية مقدرها 90 درجة 20 ساعة ونتابع ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

> الخلاصة باذن الله بيع اليورو والاسترليني والذهب الساعة 19:00  وكانت النضرية قاصرة على اليورو لاننا اعتمدنا فيها على اليورو بنجمت السار لزاوية 180 درجة والاصح هو تطابق الزاوية 90 على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب  الساعة 19:00 بيعا وقد يتاخر اليورو بحدود نصف ساعة اقول قد وقد يتدحرج مع الذهب والاسترليني لضرب الازواج المذكورة لنجمت السار على زاوية مقدرها 90 درجة 20 ساعة ونتابع ياشباب

 وتوافق دقيق باذن الله  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> وتوافق دقيق باذن الله

  النزوووول سيكون حاد والله اعلم نتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع :Drive1:

----------


## أبو خليل

ان شاء الله الهبووووووووط حاتد وتصدق تحليلاتك يا غااااااالي  
ولكن ما هو هدف اليورو لهذا اليوم ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااااااا

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله الهبووووووووط حاتد وتصدق تحليلاتك يا غااااااالي  
> ولكن ما هو هدف اليورو لهذا اليوم ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
> وشكرااااااااااااا

 هلا ابو خليل ارى البقاء مع البيع الى تاريخ  13 لانو باذن الله والله اعلم الصعود حيكون  في ذلك التاريخ  عند ما تكون نجمت السار على امتداد الزاوية 90 هبوطا والله اعلم موفقين باذن الله

----------


## ELBARON46

> النزوووول سيكون حاد والله اعلم نتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

 
هبوط حاد فعلا
بالتوفيق لنجوم فان دير سار

----------


## عزيزغامد

شمعات الليموزين أو الشمعات الدافعة هي السبب في تباعد نقاط السار لانها تنتقل عموديا للصف الأعلى , وطبيعي يكون هناك تصحيح .. لكن السؤال : 
 متى هو التوقيت المناسب للدخول في التصحيح ؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر

> شمعات الليموزين أو الشمعات الدافعة هي السبب في تباعد نقاط السار لانها تنتقل عموديا للصف الأعلى , وطبيعي يكون هناك تصحيح .. لكن السؤال : 
>  متى هو التوقيت المناسب للدخول في التصحيح ؟

 اخي الكريم ضع خط افقي على الساعه 10 و خط افقي على الساعه 18 بتوقيت ال تريد او وندسور الساعه 10 يبدا اسواق اوربا وتبدا معها شموع الليموزين في اولها ثم سيبدا في التصحيح عند الساعه 18 حيث اغلاق اوربا ودخول اسواق امريكا .
هذا ما يحدث من سلوك السعر غالبا ضع الخطوط وارجع بالشارت . :013: 
تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> اخي الكريم ضع خط افقي على الساعه 10 و خط افقي على الساعه 18 بتوقيت ال تريد او وندسور الساعه 10 يبدا اسواق اوربا وتبدا معها شموع الليموزين في اولها ثم سيبدا في التصحيح عند الساعه 18 حيث اغلاق اوربا ودخول اسواق امريكا .
> هذا ما يحدث من سلوك السعر غالبا ضع الخطوط وارجع بالشارت .
> تحياتي

 ياهلا فيك اخ عبدالله  
للمتابعة ياشباب  العمل الزمني لليورو والله اعلم  انة هبوط من الافتتاح وان صحح قليلا بحدود20 نقطة لايهم النضرة ستكون هبوط الى الساعة 13:00 بتوقيت منصة انستا فوركس ومن الساعة 13:00 سيكون هناك صعود طفيف ومن ثم معاودت الهبوط الساعة 18:00 بتوقيت انستا فوركس  نتابع للمتابعة

----------


## simpa2000f

ابو وسام كيف الحال  
كيف الامور معاك  
لا تسأل علينا يابو وسام الله المستعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا فيك اخ عبدالله  
> للمتابعة ياشباب  العمل الزمني لليورو والله اعلم  انة هبوط من الافتتاح وان صحح قليلا بحدود20 نقطة لايهم النضرة ستكون هبوط الى الساعة 13:00 بتوقيت منصة انستا فوركس ومن الساعة 13:00 سيكون هناك صعود طفيف ومن ثم معاودت الهبوط الساعة 18:00 بتوقيت انستا فوركس  نتابع للمتابعة

 للمتابعة كنا نقوووووووووول قبل الاغلاق الاسبوع ان اليورو سيهبط بموجة حادة ولكن مع برودت السوق تاخر الهبوط الى يوم الافتتاح رغم انة اول الاسبوع وغالبا تكون الاسواق هادئة ولكن العامل الزمني لايعرف بدايت اسبوع او نهايت اسبوع وهاهو اليورو ينتكس واشرنا الى صعود الساعة 13/00 وفعلا صعد ومازلنامع الصعود الان وسيكون البيع الساعة 18/00 ليلا بتوقيت انستا فوركس موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> ابو وسام كيف الحال  
> كيف الامور معاك  
> لا تسأل علينا يابو وسام الله المستعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

 هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  يابن العمودي نورت واسفرت يالغالي تسال عليك العافية  غيبنا يالغالي شوي والحين رجعنا 
باذن الله سنستمر بالشراء مع اليورو  ولو ان الشمعة الجديدة اعادتنا الى منطقت الشراء لكن مواصلين  الشراء الى اليل  والساعة 18/00 هناك سنبيع بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> الخلاصة باذن الله بيع اليورو والاسترليني والذهب الساعة 19:00  وكانت النضرية قاصرة على اليورو لاننا اعتمدنا فيها على اليورو بنجمت السار لزاوية 180 درجة والاصح هو تطابق الزاوية 90 على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب  الساعة 19:00 بيعا وقد يتاخر اليورو بحدود نصف ساعة اقول قد وقد يتدحرج مع الذهب والاسترليني لضرب الازواج المذكورة لنجمت السار على زاوية مقدرها 90 درجة 20 ساعة ونتابع ياشباب

 مشاركة قبل اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي باربع ساعات للمتابعة :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اذا ياشباب لم يستجيب اليورو لزاوية 45 بالصعود اذن الافضل المتابعة فقط وانتضار الزاوية الجديدة عند الساعة 18:00 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك ياشباب للبيع من النقطة الحالية 0.9330 الاستوب 20 نقطة موفقين

----------


## alomisi

اذا ياشباب اتضح ان الساعة 18:00 والتي ذكرناها بالامس ستكون لشراء على اليورو لوجود السعر اسفل منطقت 90 ونتابع  يتبقى نصف ساعة الى حين اقتران السعر والزمن  على منصت انستا فوركس نتابع

----------


## alomisi

وكذلك بيع الفرنك في المسار الصحيح وبقوة باذن الله نتابعالدقائق القادمة

----------


## alomisi

دقائق وتتغير الاتجاهات لذهب واليورو والفرنك

----------


## alomisi

يتبقى ربع ساعة نتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## alomisi

ذبذبة وعمليه انتضار للوقت فقط نتابع:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

اقتربنا والاسعار تتاهب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alomisi

الفرنك جاهز وشمعت المطرقة :Good:  على النصف ساعة  والذهب يبادر الصعود واليورو متاخر قليلا
نتاااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## alomisi

طبعا المسار من الان يستمر مع الازواج الى غدا الساعة 13:00  باذن الله ليس مؤقت ياااااااااااااااااااااااااشباب

----------


## alomisi

اكتملت الساعة الساعة الان 18:00 نتابع اليورو صعود الذهب  الفرنك هبوووووووووووووووووط ولاظير من ذبذبة بسيطة نتابع

----------


## alomisi

الذهب يصعد واليورو يشكل ذبذبة وظغط لتاهلة لصعود والفرنك  نفس حركات اليورو نتابع وننتضر الهبووووووووووط للفرنك وصعود اليورو والذهب نتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## rami_1401

> الذهب يصعد واليورو يشكل ذبذبة وظغط لتاهلة لصعود والفرنك  نفس حركات اليورو نتابع وننتضر الهبووووووووووط للفرنك وصعود اليورو والذهب نتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

  اخي وعزيزي كم هدف اليورو لو سمحت 
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وعزيزي كم هدف اليورو لو سمحت 
> وشكرا

 هلاااااااااااااااااااا اخ رامي  بعد اخذ القرار بالامس الساعة 18/00 لم تستطيع الازواج التزحزح من مناطقها الى الان الى بنقاط بسيطة  والعودة الى مناطق الساعة 18/00 ومازلنا مع وجهاتنا  بشراء اليورو وبيع الفرنك وشراء الذهب الى يوم غدا الساعة 16/00 ستكون قووية اما ان نخرج من صفقاتنا او نستمر بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله فرصتين جيدتين ياشباب اليورو والاسترليني للبيع باذن الله سعر اليورو الان 12917 سعر الاسترليني 15444 الاهداف جنوبية باذن الله بحدود 100 الة 200 نقطة الاستوبات 30 نقطة لكلا الزوجين موفقين

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنرى هبوط عنيف قريبا لليورو والاسترليني متاكدين من الوجهه باذن الله :Good:

----------


## الزيرو

> باذن الله سنرى هبوط عنيف قريبا لليورو والاسترليني متاكدين من الوجهه باذن الله

 بالتوفيق أخي العميسي ..
انا دخلت بعقدين كبيرين على اليورو والباوند .. 
لا تخاف انا أجازف بإذن الله بالأرباح فقط ..
رأس المال مافي لعب فيه .. 
موفق يا غالي ورجاءاً لا تحرمنا توصياتك وطلتك .. 
همسة :
بوجد أزواج كثيرة هبطت أو صعدت بقوة ، ممكن نلاقي فيها فرص طيبة ...

----------


## alomisi

> بالتوفيق أخي العميسي ..
> انا دخلت بعقدين كبيرين على اليورو والباوند .. 
> لا تخاف انا أجازف بإذن الله بالأرباح فقط ..
> رأس المال مافي لعب فيه .. 
> موفق يا غالي ورجاءاً لا تحرمنا توصياتك وطلتك .. 
> همسة :
> بوجد أزواج كثيرة هبطت أو صعدت بقوة ، ممكن نلاقي فيها فرص طيبة ...

 بالتوفيق يالغالي وباذن الله صفقات موفقة شوف كلما نزل السعر حاول تنزل الاستوب  وباذن الله :Good:

----------


## weseke

بارك الله فيك يااخalomisiان شاء الله

----------


## mahmoudshihab

الاسترلينى طار لكن للشمال

----------


## alomisi

نعزز بيع الاسترليني ياشباب الهبوط جاي باذن الله  السعر الحالي 15470 موفقين

----------


## الزيرو

> نعزز بيع الاسترليني ياشباب الهبوط جاي باذن الله  السعر الحالي 15470 موفقين

 راجع الخاص يا صديقي .. 
أنتظرك ..

----------


## الزيرو

فين المتابعة ..

----------


## alomisi

> فين المتابعة ..

 معاك اخي الزيروووووووو معاك يالغالي  ومتابعين

----------


## الزيرو

> معاك اخي الزيروووووووو معاك يالغالي  ومتابعين

 هل مازالت الرؤية بهبوط البورو والباوند أخي ..؟؟

----------


## AHMED46

انهيار ما بعده انهيار و ربنا يخليلنا نجوم السار

----------


## الزيرو

> انهيار ما بعده انهيار و ربنا يخليلنا نجوم السار

 وين الإنهيار الذي تتحدث عنه ..؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AHMED46

> وين الإنهيار الذي تتحدث عنه ..؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اتحدث عن انهيار نجمة السار
و فى انتظار توصية جديدة بعد حوالى شهر او اكتر من صاحب الموضوع و بالطبع لن يعلق على الصفقة دى

----------


## عباس 1

اختفاء كالعادة لا جديد في الموضوع ...

----------


## alomisi

المعذرة ياشباب صعد السعر حينها 13050 وسقط الى 2950 وكنا نعتقد اننا في نهايت الدورة واتضح اننا في منتصفها ونحن الان في النهاية والله اعلم 
بالنسبة لردود انا تابعت على موضوع مؤشري سندس  ولم ارجع لتعليق على المشاركة فمعلش حقكم علي باذن الله من اليوم راح نكون نحط الصفقة مع الاستوبات ونتابع  باذن الله بالنسبة لليورو افضل مناطق البيع هي 13330 الاستوب 100 نقطة الهدف 1000 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

ليوم بكرة باذن الله معانا فرصة بيع على الاسترليني دوار وسنمشي باذن الله على طريقتنا القديمة  باذن الله انفرجت نجوم السار على اليومي   بشكل مطلوب وهو للبيع من سعر  15840 وتعزيز بيع ان فكر يصعد الى 15870 الهدف 60 نقطة باذن الله وهذا الشارت يوضح موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> ليوم بكرة باذن الله معانا فرصة بيع على الاسترليني دوار وسنمشي باذن الله على طريقتنا القديمة  باذن الله انفرجت نجوم السار على اليومي   بشكل مطلوب وهو للبيع من سعر  15840 وتعزيز بيع ان فكر يصعد الى 15870 الهدف 60 نقطة باذن الله وهذا الشارت يوضح موفقين

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :Good:  لمن دخل معنا بيع ونكتفي ب +40 نقطة من الاسترليني ولنا عودة
مع فرصة جديدة

----------


## alomisi

فرصة يوم غد باذن الله ياشباب انفرجت نجمت السار على اليومي بيع الاسترالي دولار من سعر اوعندما يصل الى  10728 الهدف  60 نقطة وتعزيز البيع ااذا فكر يزور 10755  باذن الله 
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة يوم غد باذن الله ياشباب انفرجت نجمت السار على اليومي بيع الاسترالي دولار من سعر اوعندما يصل الى  10728 الهدف  60 نقطة وتعزيز البيع ااذا فكر يزور 10755  باذن الله 
> موفقين باذن الله

 كيفكم شباب  اولا نقوووووووول مبرووووووووك +60 نقطة خضراء من صفقت التعزيز من 10755  و+40 نقطة من صفقتنا الرسمية الي بعنا من 10728  ويكون حاصل الربح   +100 نقطة :Good:  مبروووووووووووووك وننتضر فرصة جديد

----------


## alomisi

الفرصة الجديدة باذن الله بيع النيوز لندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8297  الهدف باذن الله 0.8230  الاستوب اغلاق شمعتين اربع ساعات فوق 0.8305 وموفقين باذن الله لماذا بعنا افترقت نجمت السار على الاسبوعي وكان المفروض البيع من اول الاسبوع لكن اكتفينا بالخروف  وندخل اليوم مع النيوزلندي وهذا شارت يبين الافتراق وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

لمحبي الدولار كندي من السعر الحالي ممكن نعمل بيع :Good:  عند 09990 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله جاية  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 10007 
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> الفرصة الجديدة باذن الله بيع النيوز لندي دولار من السعر الحالي 0.8297  الهدف باذن الله 0.8230  الاستوب اغلاق شمعتين اربع ساعات فوق 0.8305 وموفقين باذن الله لماذا بعنا افترقت نجمت السار على الاسبوعي وكان المفروض البيع من اول الاسبوع لكن اكتفينا بالخروف  وندخل اليوم مع النيوزلندي وهذا شارت يبين الافتراق وموفقين باذن الله

 يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
النيوزلندي دولار ....الا ترى اوالله اعلم نه قد يكون اقرب للوصول لمستويات 0.84  مبدئيا  
سؤال ان سمحت لنا ....
نجوم السار الى اين تقول  الاسترليني نيوزلندي !  
 وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> النيوزلندي دولار ....الا ترى اوالله اعلم نه قد يكون اقرب للوصول لمستويات 0.84  مبدئيا  
> سؤال ان سمحت لنا ....
> نجوم السار الى اين تقول  الاسترليني نيوزلندي !  
>  وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله

  هلا اخي بالنسبة للنيوز لندي دولار كل شي محتمل خصوصا مادام فوق خط المنتصف الاسبوعي والي هو 0.8280 والي رجع من عندة لكن بشكل عام النيوز سلبي ولدية اهداف جنوبية قد تصل الى مناطق0.7500 
الاسترليني نيوزلندي ايجابي على شموع الاسبوع لكن يجب ان نراعي هناك الموجة الحادة الى هو فيها وتشبع مؤشراتنا كلها  على الفريمات من اليومي الى  الساعة تشبع الشراء 
 المهم نقطت المنتصف الاسبوعي الي هيا  19015 اذا اغلق فوقها شمعت يوم سيحقق الايجابية اخي  لكن النضرة على المدى القريب جنوبي حتى يكمل فريم اليومي الهبوط وبعدها لنا كلام اخر مع الاسترليني نيوز  وقد ندخل شوي الساعات القادمة في موجت تذبذب لما حصل من تعارض في تشبع السعر شراء وانفراج نجمت السار للاسبوعي والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> لمحبي الدولار كندي من السعر الحالي ممكن نعمل بيع عند 09990 الهدف 50 نقطة باذن الله جاية  الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 10007 
> موفقين باذن الله

   باذن الله نكتفي من بيع الدولار كندي بربح :Good:  +25 نقطة خضراااااااء الف مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا وكان سبب خروجنا تشبع بيعي على فريم ال30 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## limitup

استاذي الكريم تحية لك
انت اخي الكريم تبحث في كل الازواج عن تباعد السار وعلى اليومي والاسبوعي وعند حصول الانعكاس تاخذ فقط 60 او 50 نقطة وهذا قليل على هذا الفريم اليومي والاسبوعي  اليست السار ممكن ان تحدد بداية مسار ممن ان يمتد الى 5 شموع يومية اي اننا لا نستغل الانعكاس بشكل فعال والسار ممكن تكون بداية ترند وهناك طرق ممكن تعطي 20 او 30 نقطة على فريم النصف او الساعة ولكن طبعا لا شيء اكيد والاسلم الدخول بلوت قليل ومتابعة السعر بالمضاعفات الى حين تحقيق الربح  هذا ما استنتجته في الفوركس  ادارة راس المال بشكل محكم

----------


## elmaligy

موضوع جيد نرجو الاستمرار الى الامام

----------


## mohalia

السلام عليكم استراتيجية موفقة بس ياريت نعرف كم مقدار التباعد  على الاقل لاحتمالية الارتداد بصراحة تتبعت الاستراتيجية باك تست و هناك عدة خالات حدث فيها التباعد لكن السعر واصل صعود

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة جميلة باذن الله تلوح بالافق  وهي شراء الذهب باذن الله من اسعار نا الحالية 1657 والتعزيز ان فكر ينزل الى 1650 الهدف 1700 الاستوب 1645 وكذلك اليورو شراء من13266 الهدف 13366 التعزيز من 13250 الاستوب 13220 وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لذهب ياشباب افضل ان يكون الاستوب عند  1640 لمحبين وضع استوبات بالنسبة لي سيكون التعزيز هو الاحل الافضل  اهم شي ادارة راس المال وباذتن الله اي هبوط لذهب اقصد هبوط بسيط عن هذة المناطق هو فرصة قوووووووووووووووووووووووية جدا لشراء والاهداف 1675 ومن ثم 1700 باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> هناك فرصة جميلة باذن الله تلوح بالافق  وهي شراء الذهب باذن الله من اسعار نا الحالية 1657 والتعزيز ان فكر ينزل الى 1650 الهدف 1700 الاستوب 1645 وكذلك اليورو شراء من13266 الهدف 13366 التعزيز من 13250 الاستوب 13220 وموفقين باذن الله

  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ارباح اليورو و +100 نقطة خضراء 
وايضاااااا مبرووووووووووووووووك شرء الذهب من1650 التعزيز نخرج منها ونبقي على الشراء من 1657 و10 دولار خير وبركة بما يعادل    +100نقطة خضراء  :015:  :015:  :015: 
المجموع +200نقطة من يوم الامس موفقين

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنعاود شراء الذهب عند 1660 او عند 1662 والاهداف هذة المرة 1675 باذن الله واي هبوط الى 1655 فهو تعزيز لشراء الاستوب 1650 موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله سنعاود شراء الذهب عند 1660 او عند 1662 والاهداف هذة المرة 1675 باذن الله واي هبوط الى 1655 فهو تعزيز لشراء الاستوب 1650 موفقين باذن الله

 طبعا  تفعل الشررررررررررراء ياشباب وصفقة موفقة باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله في هذة المشاركة سندمج موضوع مؤشر  سندس بنجوم السار واليكم اعدادت مؤشر سندس نقلناة لزيادة المعرفة    سنبداء بوضع المؤشر وهو على نموذجين المؤشر الاول بالاعددات  التالية   ccl الاعدادات 0.30.90.180.240.270.360  ومثلها بالسالب  طبعا اعدادت الاخرى period  45  طيب المؤشر الاخر نفس المؤشر وبتغيير بسيط  بالاعدادات  0.30.90.120.180 ومثلها  بالسالب الاعدادت الاخرى  period  6  سيكون كما في الشكل   طيب ياشباب باذن الله  حنسمي المؤشر الاول بالاعدات 45 بمؤشر رقم واحد والاخر رقم 2 علشان يسهل الموضوع  اكثر طيب متى نعرف ان المؤشر بيقول بيع ومتى بيكون العكس حنفهم الحين  طبيعت المؤشر  طيب المتابعة ستكون على الفريمات كاملة لية علشان  نعرف احنا فين وطيب حنقسم المؤشر رقم واحد الى قسمين طبعا هذا على فريمين فقط  الشهري والاسبوعي القسم الاول حيكون من مناطق -360 الى 0 والقسم الثاني حيكون من  0الى 360 طبعا ياشباب هذا في في حالة السوق الموجب يعني صعود والعكس في حالةالهبوط  طيب على الفريمات الاصغر ركزوووووووا ياشباب طبعا حنحط في راسنا حالة الفريميين  الكبار اذا كانت ضاربة 360 فوق خلاص العملة حتبدا هبوووووووط كبير جدا لانو اذا ضرب  الزوج 360 درجة على الفريم الكبير يعتبر انها دورة عضمى وسيكون البيع عندما يتشبع  فريم اليومي عند خط 240او270 اما شارت الاسبوعي فمش شرط 240 و270 قديكون عند 180  هذا بالنسبة للبيع سوينقات اما للاهداف السريع سيكون على فريم الاربع ساعات عندما  يتشبع فريم الاربع ساعات عند 240 او270 وفية شي مهم جدا لاافضل البيع من اوعند  ملامسة 240او270 افضل بيع سيكون عندما يكون المؤشر نازل من 240او270 الى 90 قبل  مايلمس خط 90 بيع واشوف النتيجة على اي فريم وتكون الاهداف كبيرةمع الهبوط لاننا في  اتجاة هابط ويكون هناك شراء ايضا على فريم الاربع ساعات متى عندما يضرب الزوج -240  او270- فقط لكن الاهداف قليلة لاننا في تصحيح ويكون الخروج من الشراء وهكذا الساعة  طيب متى ستنتهي منضومة البيع بعد فترة سوينقات وغيرها تنتهي ياشباب عند نقطت  الصفرعلى الفريم الكبير عندها يقرر الزوج هل  يواصل هبوط ام يرتد وهناك  ملاحضة ياشباب عندما يكون السعر يلامس 270 او-270 يدخل الزوج في ذبذبة والنقاط  لتذبذب حسب الفريم اذا كان كبير فتكون الذبذبة وفارق النقاط كبيرة وكلما صغر الفريم  صغر فارق الذبذبة واقواى ذبذبة بتحصل هي عند وصول السعر مابين -30 و30   بس على الفريمات الصغيرة خلي بالك امكن مايتذبذب ام يكون هناك  انهيار سعر لتحت او انفجار لفوق طيب كيف حنعرف وين رايح نرجع للفريمات الكبيرة  وحنعر قد نجد الفريم الكبير عند خط 90 واختراق ال90 مو سهل على الفريم الكبير بيحصل  فيه ذبذبة على الفريمات الاصغير وتكون المؤشرات على الفريم الاصغر كما سبق وذكرنا  بين -30 و30 وهكذا لنا عودة باذن الله

----------


## zarmat

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
والى الامام باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

فرصة شراء اليورو من 13380 او و70 الهدق 200 نقطة الاستوب30 نقطة فقط
واتوقع طيران لسعر والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني لشراء  من السعر الحالي 16010 الهدف 16200 الاستوب 30 الهدف 100 نقطة باذن الله رغم  ظهور موؤشر الفراشة لكن الفراشة يلغيها كوننا فوق خط الصفر على المؤشر الاول 
ولاننسى اننا ننتضر الهاوية للاسترليني الايام الجاية فنكون حذرين في الشراء واعتقد ان مناطق 16220 وماقاربها ستكون اخر انفاس الاسترليني لانو تشبع فريم الشهري والاسبوعي  ونعتمد على شرائنا هذا على فريم اليومي والاربع ساعات وعندما يكتمل تشبع اليومي والاربع ساعات نكون اكملنا تشبع 4 فريمات وتاتي الهاوية وموفقين باذن الله
موفقين ياشباب  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة شراء اليورو من 13380 او و70 الهدق 200 نقطة الاستوب30 نقطة فقط
> واتوقع طيران لسعر والله اعلم

  مبروووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا وباذن الى الاهداف  ياشباب انا واثق من التحليل باذن الله اليورو الان نرفع الاستوب الى 13280 الى مناطق الشراء ياشباب

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله أخي  
بصدق شغلك رائع وجميل  
ولكن الشارتات مليئه بالمؤشرات وغيرها  
ممكن تعطينا لمحه صغيره عن تحليلك للشارت حتى نتعلم أكثر  !! 
بالإضافه أنك تملك حس المتاجر ما شاء الله عليك 
إلى الأمام أخي وفقك الله

----------


## alomisi

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله أخي  
> بصدق شغلك رائع وجميل  
> ولكن الشارتات مليئه بالمؤشرات وغيرها  
> ممكن تعطينا لمحه صغيره عن تحليلك للشارت حتى نتعلم أكثر  !! 
> بالإضافه أنك تملك حس المتاجر ما شاء الله عليك 
> إلى الأمام أخي وفقك الله

  ياهلااااااااااااااااا فيك اخي باذن الله 
ياريت قبل اي شي تحاول تقراء المشاركة الي في هذة الصفحة فوق مشاركة رقم 3623 وتطبق عليها حتى تفهم ولو حاجة بسيطة وبعدها باذن الله راح نكون نتناقش على صفحات الموضوع ونحط الفرص
باذن الله  لانو الشرح بيطول لكن اذا قرات المشاركة الي فوق راح نختصر شويت وقت وانا مستعد لاي استفسار ماتقلق :Good:

----------


## التل

نعم أخي  
أنا متابعك دائما وقرأت موضوعك الآخر إستراتيجيه سندس 
وبصراحه طبقت عليها بعض الصفقات اليوم     :Teeth Smile:  
لكن ما زال ينقصنا الكثير  
يعني في نظرك أهم إرتداد يكون في الهبوط والصعود  180   ؟؟ 
في الفريمات الصغيره 
اما الكبيره 180 فما فوق  ؟ 
مثلا أنا اليوم وجدت الإسترليني عند زاويه 180 على اليومي  
فكانت كل صفقاتي بيع وسريعه  
ولكن رأيت مشاركه لك قبل قليل أنه سوف يصعد مئه نقطه   :016:  
فوقعت في حيره بصراحه ولكن أنت ما شاء الله عليك أغلب تحليلك صائب  
نراقب ونرى   .....

----------


## alomisi

> نعم أخي  
> أنا متابعك دائما وقرأت موضوعك الآخر إستراتيجيه سندس 
> وبصراحه طبقت عليها بعض الصفقات اليوم     
> لكن ما زال ينقصنا الكثير  
> يعني في نظرك أهم إرتداد يكون في الهبوط والصعود  180   ؟؟ 
> في الفريمات الصغيره 
> اما الكبيره 180 فما فوق  ؟ 
> مثلا أنا اليوم وجدت الإسترليني عند زاويه 180 على اليومي  
> فكانت كل صفقاتي بيع وسريعه  
> ...

  خلي بالك اقصد تشبع ال180 بالمؤشر الي تحت مو الي فووووووووووووووووووووق الله يهديك :016:  صفقاتنا بتم على ملامسة -180 او180 الي في المؤشر التحتاني ويفضل بعد كسر 120 و90 الى تحت 180  يتم الدخول ويكون الي فوق متشبع فوق 270 اوعند180  
الي فوق بنعرف الاتجاة وين اوك شوف انت لوبعت الاسترليني عندما لامس المشر الي تحت 180 على شارت الاربع ساعات شوف كم نزل الاسترليني غصب عنة  الساعات الي مشيت البيع والشراء بيرتكز على الملامسة على المؤشر السفلي

----------


## التل

سبحان الله   
هي ما تصيب غير مع الغشيم    :Doh:  
فهمت الآن  
المؤشر العلوي  cci 45  لتحديد الإتجاه   
المؤشر السفلي  cci 6   للمضاربه مع الإتجاه بمجرد  
ملامسه 180    مع إتجاه المؤشر العلوي  
بالنسبه للعلوي طالما أنه فوق ال 30  يعني ممكن صاعد 
تحت ال - 30  إتجاه نازل    
عند أرقام 180   270  فهو تشبع للإتجاه   
على كل حال مع الممارسه بحول الله تكون الامور تمام 
تسلم إيدك أخي وما قصرت   ....

----------


## Marcos

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد .... 
وكما يقال السار ابو الاسرار   
سؤال حول اعدادات السار ... هل هي الاعدادات الافتراضيه ؟ 
ومارأيك في ان تجرب و تجعل اعدادات السار كالتالي بالترتيب 
0.013
0.2
5
**************************************************  ***

----------


## alomisi

> سبحان الله   
> هي ما تصيب غير مع الغشيم    
> فهمت الآن  
> المؤشر العلوي  cci 45  لتحديد الإتجاه   
> المؤشر السفلي  cci 6   للمضاربه مع الإتجاه بمجرد  
> ملامسه 180    مع إتجاه المؤشر العلوي  
> بالنسبه للعلوي طالما أنه فوق ال 30  يعني ممكن صاعد 
> تحت ال - 30  إتجاه نازل    
> عند أرقام 180   270  فهو تشبع للإتجاه   
> ...

 احسنت وكلاااااااااااااااااااام جميل وباذن الله مع الممارسة ستتضح الصورة اكثر  وفي شي مهم جداااااااااااااا لازم تركز علية وهو التركيز على فريم الاسبوع ي والشهري واليومي   وتعاملهم نفس معاملتك لشارت الي انت بتشتغل علية وتعرف اتجاة الفريمات مثلا تشبع على الشهري شراء وعلى الاسبوعي و ولم يتشبع علىا اليومي اذن تعرف انو باقي معاة تشبع اليومي  وتشبع الاربع ساعات علشان نغير المسار 360 درجة وهكذا اخي واذا كانت مضاربتك  على الفريمات الصغير تعمل نفس الحكاية بس على الفريمات الصغير واذا افية اشكال انا مستعد موفين ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد .... 
> وكما يقال السار ابو الاسرار   
> سؤال حول اعدادات السار ... هل هي الاعدادات الافتراضيه ؟ 
> ومارأيك في ان تجرب و تجعل اعدادات السار كالتالي بالترتيب 
> 0.013
> 0.2
> 5
> **************************************************  ***

 هلاااااااااا اخووي لا لاتعمل شي الاعدادات الافتراضية افضل شي باذن الله
انا بدخل ارد على ردود الاخوان فقط  لاني مشغول شوي باذن الله  حفرغ نفسي يوم لشرح مفصل باذن الله وكمان الردود والاستفسارات حلوة بتقرب المسالة باذن الله

----------


## التل

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي وما قصرت 
وأنا شغال تمام مع الإستراتيجيه   
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ....

----------


## alomisi

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي وما قصرت 
> وأنا شغال تمام مع الإستراتيجيه   
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ....

  ممتاز اخي ازيدك معلومة  اذا كان السوق سلبي يعني تحت -30 على المؤشر العام خلاص البيع عند ملامسة 180 مضمون ان شاء الله لكن اذا لامس -180 وتريد تشتري في هذة الحالة تشتري بس الخروج حيكون عند ملامسة  خط 0  لانو السوق سلبي طبعا صفر للمؤشر الي ضرب -180 والي بنشتري ونبيع علية معلومة حتنفعك بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## H.O

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اخي الكريم صاحب الورشه البارعه في المرفقات مؤشر من فضلك قم بتجربته ان لم يعجنك الفكره فسموحه واسف لازعاجك  
وان اعجبتك وتكون موفيده لطريقتك امرني  علشان نضيف حسب طلبك لنجعله كما تريده  
هو يبين التباعد بين نجمات السار  
يوجد خاصيه  Distance   = 1.2 لتجربه ان جعلته هاكذا 
ان شاء الله يعجبك  
بارك اللة فيكم وشكرا لكم اخوكم ابو يوسف

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> اخي الكريم صاحب الورشه البارعه في المرفقات مؤشر من فضلك قم بتجربته ان لم يعجنك الفكره فسموحه واسف لازعاجك  
> وان اعجبتك وتكون موفيده لطريقتك امرني  علشان نضيف حسب طلبك لنجعله كما تريده  
> هو يبين التباعد بين نجمات السار  
> يوجد خاصيه  Distance   = 1.2 لتجربه ان جعلته هاكذا 
> ان شاء الله يعجبك  
> بارك اللة فيكم وشكرا لكم اخوكم ابو يوسف

  تحت التجربة مشكووووووووور اخي

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب سنضيف لشارت تبعنا موفنج 49 بالون البني   طبعا المتوسط  وسيكون  الابلي تو   على الهاي   والموفنج الاخر نفس الاعدادات لكن سيكون  5 بالون الاحمر  هذين الموفنجين لن يكونان ثابتين سنغيرهم مع تغير زوايا  كوكبين سنشرحهما في الصفحات القادمة باذن الله ونشاهد دقة الموفنجات على الشارت وهذة قد تكون جديدة على الشباب تغيير الموفنج مع زوايا معينة لكواكب معينة انتبهو تدخلونا في انقاشات مالهاش لازمة (تنجيم وغيرة وغيررررههههههه)وباذن حنعرف كيف نتعامل مع السوق  وم زواياه هذا شارت لتوضيح الموفينجات ولنا عودة ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## التل

يعطيك العافيه أخي وسام لك ما تقدمه من مجهود 
وفعلا نجوم السار بعد الدراسه رائعه وتحدد الإنعكاس بدقه متناهيه  
ولكن يجب أخد الشارت الأكبر فالأصغر لرؤيه أفضل 
بإنتظار إستراتيجيه الموفنج الجديده أخي  
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم أمين  ...

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه أخي وسام لك ما تقدمه من مجهود 
> وفعلا نجوم السار بعد الدراسه رائعه وتحدد الإنعكاس بدقه متناهيه  
> ولكن يجب أخد الشارت الأكبر فالأصغر لرؤيه أفضل 
> بإنتظار إستراتيجيه الموفنج الجديده أخي  
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم أمين  ...

 ياهلاااااا فيك اخي  مشكور على مرورك ونقول ربنا   يعينا نقدر نوصل المعلومة كاملة باذن الله
لانو باذن الله ياشباب الاستراتيجية تعطي نتائج  في قمة  الدقة باذن الله  ولفهم الاستراتيجية  تريد شويت تركيز
وانا فاهم انو كثير من الشباب بيشوفها صعبة لا مش صعبة  مع التمرس باذن الله ستعرفون ماذا كنت اريد ان اوصل لكم 
فعلاااااااااااااااااا  ولاتنسونا من الدعاء وخلونا نبدا وحدة وحدة اوك وحنبدا بمعرفة متى تتكون فرصنا  وماهي المؤشرات المؤكدة وسنبدا بنجوم السار ومؤشرنا رقم 2  الى هو سي سي  والى اقصى خطوطة هي -180و180  ونضع  فرص على الشارت وكيف  تحققت باذن الله الاهداف 
يتبع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الشارت يتكلم  والشارت ملياااااااااااااااان ممكن تجربوا على شارتات قديمة

----------


## alomisi

فرص لرفعععععععععععععععع والمزيد هذة فقط ياشباب على مؤشرين مابالكم عندما نكمل بقية المؤشرات ومن تابع كلام الاخ عمرو في موضوعة الاخير سيعرف سر قوه مؤشرنا لان اعداداتة الرقم  6 فعلاااوشاهد ماذا يعمل المؤشر بعد ملامسة 180
للاستراتيجية والمؤشرات خفايا  مذهلة لم نضعها عشوائي
ويعلم الله كم امضينا لوضعها بعد قياسات زمنية  دقيقة على شارتات للمعلم جان
ولو تلاحضوا ان السعر مهما نزل لايتعدى -180 الا كنبرة الرمح فقط مهما صعد السعر او مهما ارتفع لايتعدى 180
 ولاتنسونا من الدعاء   :Good:

----------


## alomisi

على كذا الشباب فاهمين طيب ليش صندوق الرسائل فل :016:    واسئلة  وليش (مطنش يابو وسام)   فية مثل عندنا يقول على قدر اهل العزم تاتي العزائم بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## التل

يعطيك الف عافيه أخي وسام  
كله تمام وفقك الله لما تحب وترضاه إن شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك الف عافيه أخي وسام  
> كله تمام وفقك الله لما تحب وترضاه إن شاء الله

  هلا فيك اخي التل   باذن الله يكون واضح طيب الحين عندنا فرصة بتتكون وشبة جاهزة باذن الله 
نتااااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## alomisi

طيب المايك مع الشارت (للكندي/ ين) وهناك بقية للهبوط ومن ثم ندخل الشراء  ونضيف فقط ماهي الاربعة الشروط الي حتحدد دخولنا   1) مؤشرنا الاسفل ضرب -180  2) مؤشرنا الاعلى  ضرب  240   3) سيكون السعر عند الزاوية22  الساعة 18وهي تعتبر محددة للاتجاة  4) انفراااااااااااااااااج نجوم السار   وهذا ما ننتضرة الاربع الساعات القادمة    
وهذا الشارت

----------


## alomisi

> طيب المايك مع الشارت (للكندي/ ين) وهناك بقية للهبوط ومن ثم ندخل الشراء  ونضيف فقط ماهي الاربعة الشروط الي حتحدد دخولنا   1) مؤشرنا الاسفل ضرب -180  2) مؤشرنا الاعلى  ضرب  240   3) سيكون السعر عند الزاوية22  الساعة 18وهي تعتبر محددة للاتجاة  4) انفراااااااااااااااااج نجوم السار   وهذا ما ننتضرة الاربع الساعات القادمة    
> وهذا الشارت

  من دخل الساعة 18كان السعر عند 8130 ياشباب يكتفي ب20 الى 30 نقطة ويخرج وننتضر هبوط اخر عند افتراق نجوم السار طبعا صعد السعر لتحقق ثلاثة شروط ولكن عند الانفراج تكون الاهداف كبيرة وموفقين ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## التل

حياك الله أخي وسام   
حققنا ربح طيب ولله الحمد  
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  ....

----------


## alomisi

> حياك الله أخي وسام   
> حققنا ربح طيب ولله الحمد  
> بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  ....

 واياك اخي  طريقنا اخضر باذن الله على طول في الورشة باذن الله
موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة ياشباب بيع الذهب عند 13155 الهدف 50 نقطة ننتضر فقط اغلاق الساعة ونراقب انفراج النجوم لساعة القادمة هل يسمح لنا بالبيع ام لا وباذن  انه سيكون هناك انفراج موفق متابعين

----------


## ابوإيلاف

> هناك فرصة ياشباب بيع الذهب عند 13155 الهدف 50 نقطة ننتضر فقط اغلاق الساعة ونراقب انفراج النجوم لساعة القادمة هل يسمح لنا بالبيع ام لا وباذن  انه سيكون هناك انفراج موفق متابعين

 
اخي العميسي تقصد بيع اليورودولار صحيح؟

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي تقصد بيع اليورودولار صحيح؟

   نعم اخي والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 13160   
موفقين باذن الله والذهب كمان للبيع للي يحب من 1658 التعزيز من 1664 وهي مستبعدة والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 1664 وكما يقال نآكل اللحم لذهب من الكتف بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني ياشباب فرصة هدية من ابو وسام باذن الله الى15500 ومن ثم الى15200 البيع من هنا 15900 العزيز  من15930 الاستوب 50 نقطة فقط وانا افضل بدون استوب لقوة النضرة النضرة قوية جدااااااااااااااااا وباذن الله موفقة  اشوفكم مع الارباح   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> هناك فرصة ياشباب بيع الذهب عند 13155 الهدف 50 نقطة ننتضر فقط اغلاق الساعة ونراقب انفراج النجوم لساعة القادمة هل يسمح لنا بالبيع ام لا وباذن  انه سيكون هناك انفراج موفق متابعين

 عفواااااا ياشباب انا ماركزت الا الحين كان ذهني عند الذهب  المهم   لو تركزوا كيف انفرجت نجوم السار على الساعة وكان الهبوط متوقع وموفق باذن الله لو نركز على النجمة الي بعدها كيف نقص الانفراج  يعني  الشمعة لساعة الجديدة بتقول فية هبوط واكدت الهبوط النجمة الي قبلها لكن النجمة الثانية بتقول الهبوط موجود لكن هناك تراجع لسعر بعد الهبوط وهو الي شفنا كيف انسحب السعر من 13118 الى13130 وباذن الله مازلنا مع الهبوط ونتابع الى الان معنا بحدود 20 نقطة ربح نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني ياشباب فرصة هدية من ابو وسام باذن الله الى15500 ومن ثم الى15200 البيع من هنا 15900 العزيز  من15930 الاستوب 50 نقطة فقط وانا افضل بدون استوب لقوة النضرة النضرة قوية جدااااااااااااااااا وباذن الله موفقة  اشوفكم مع الارباح

  تم التعزيز على لاسترليني من 15930 وموفقين نتابع ياشباب :Good:

----------


## Patch

> تم التعزيز على لاسترليني من 15930 وموفقين نتابع ياشباب

 اخ موسي يعني الاسترليني مهو للشراء ابدا والاستوب حقكم لفين

----------


## alomisi

> اخ موسي يعني الاسترليني مهو للشراء ابدا والاستوب حقكم لفين

      للبيع يالغالي و
الاستوب 15950 اظن حددناة   وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> الاسترليني ياشباب فرصة هدية من ابو وسام باذن الله الى15500 ومن ثم الى15200 البيع من هنا 15900 العزيز  من15930 الاستوب 50 نقطة فقط وانا افضل بدون استوب لقوة النضرة النضرة قوية جدااااااااااااااااا وباذن الله موفقة  اشوفكم مع الارباح

  نخرج من صفقت التعزيز ب +30 نقطة مبروووووووووووووووك  :015: ونضل على الصفقة العادية بالتوفيق ياشباب

----------


## التل

تسلم إيدك أخي وسام  
مجهود تشكر عليه بكل صدق 
أشوفك بشارت الاسترليني  مغير طريقه التحليل  !! 
لو تعطينا طرق اخرى لديك علما اني دخلت الباوند لهدف بعيد بحول الله 
شاكر لك مره اخرى كل ما تقدمه أخي وسام  ...

----------


## alomisi

> تسلم إيدك أخي وسام  
> مجهود تشكر عليه بكل صدق 
> أشوفك بشارت الاسترليني  مغير طريقه التحليل  !! 
> لو تعطينا طرق اخرى لديك علما اني دخلت الباوند لهدف بعيد بحول الله 
> شاكر لك مره اخرى كل ما تقدمه أخي وسام  ...

  ياهلا فيك اخي وموفقين باذن الله   تعزيز بيع الاسترليني من هنا 15966  ياشباب  وكذلك اليورو السعر الحالي 13190   بالنسبة للهبوط  الكبيررررررررررر ليس هناك مجال لشك بالنسبة لي من هذة المناطق قد يحصل قليل من الذبذب  في نفس هذة المناطق بفارق 10 الى 20 نقطة  مايهم نركز تمام ياشباب على ادارة راس المال  وننتضر الهبوط باذن الله انا متاكد 9.99 % باذن  الله ان الهبوط  المرييييييييييع اقترب رغم الموجة الحادة الي حاصلة على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب   لكن لمن لايعرف الاعيب السوق يظن العكس   
 بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

اعتقد ان اليوم ياشباب سيكون عنيفففففففففففففففففففففففففف  وقوي لدولار نخلي يالنا ثقة النضرة عالية جدااااااااااااااا   ونتوقع انهيارات  
جمعة مباركة على الجميع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا فيك اخي وموفقين باذن الله   تعزيز بيع الاسترليني من هنا 15966  ياشباب  وكذلك اليورو السعر الحالي 13190   بالنسبة للهبوط  الكبيررررررررررر ليس هناك مجال لشك بالنسبة لي من هذة المناطق قد يحصل قليل من الذبذب  في نفس هذة المناطق بفارق 10 الى 20 نقطة  مايهم نركز تمام ياشباب على ادارة راس المال  وننتضر الهبوط باذن الله انا متاكد 9.99 % باذن  الله ان الهبوط  المرييييييييييع اقترب رغم الموجة الحادة الي حاصلة على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب   لكن لمن لايعرف الاعيب السوق يظن العكس   
>  بالتوفيق

  مبرووووووووووك لمن عزز معنا على الاسترليني عند 15966 واليورو عند 13190 الى الان +30 نقطه من الاسترليني و+30 نقطة من اليورو نخرج من غقود التعزيز بالربخ الموجود ونبقي على صفقاتنا الرسمية دامك دخلت مع ابو وسام :Good:  مافي خوف لان الوجهه معروفة واي تعكيسه نعزز فقط  والسعر راح يجينا راح يجينا دامنا متاكدين من الوجهه  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## janoubi

*حياك الله اخي وسام
عم تابع مواضيعك فيها نكهة مميزة
بارك الله لك في علمك ورزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب*

----------


## alomisi

> *حياك الله اخي وسام
> عم تابع مواضيعك فيها نكهة مميزة
> بارك الله لك في علمك ورزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب*

  تسلم اخي يعطيك العافية ربنا يوفقنا باذن الله جميعااااااااااا

----------


## alomisi

> مبرووووووووووك لمن عزز معنا على الاسترليني عند 15966 واليورو عند 13190 الى الان +30 نقطه من الاسترليني و+30 نقطة من اليورو نخرج من غقود التعزيز بالربخ الموجود ونبقي على صفقاتنا الرسمية دامك دخلت مع ابو وسام مافي خوف لان الوجهه معروفة واي تعكيسه نعزز فقط  والسعر راح يجينا راح يجينا دامنا متاكدين من الوجهه  وموفقين باذن الله

  طيب حيسال البعض ليش خرجنا من صفقات التعزيز والاننا بايعين من تحت شوي  بصراحة لاني كنت متوقع العودة الى فوق شوي نقدر نقول الى مناطقنتا الحالية ونعزززززززززززززززززز بيع ثاني من هنا باذن الله على الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 15960 واليورو من 13180 وموفقين باذن الله على فكرة احنا الحين ماكلين من الاسترلين 60 نقطة  وهي ربح لتعزيزين اثنين للي متابعين معاي :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> طيب حيسال البعض ليش خرجنا من صفقات التعزيز والاننا بايعين من تحت شوي  بصراحة لاني كنت متوقع العودة الى فوق شوي نقدر نقول الى مناطقنتا الحالية ونعزززززززززززززززززز بيع ثاني من هنا باذن الله على الاسترليني من السعر الحالي 15960 واليورو من 13180 وموفقين باذن الله على فكرة احنا الحين ماكلين من الاسترلين 60 نقطة  وهي ربح لتعزيزين اثنين للي متابعين معاي

  نخرج من صفقت التعزيز الثالثة للاسترليني بربح+25 نقطة خضراااااااااااء :015:  موفقين يعني صار ربحنا من التعزيزات +85 نقطة طبعا بيعنا الاول كان من 15910 تقريبا يعني خسرانين الى الان 25 نقطة وربحنا الى الان +85 نقطة صار الصافي +50 نقطة خضراء موفقين

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلا فيك اخي وموفقين باذن الله   تعزيز بيع الاسترليني من هنا 15966  ياشباب  وكذلك اليورو السعر الحالي 13190   بالنسبة للهبوط  الكبيررررررررررر ليس هناك مجال لشك بالنسبة لي من هذة المناطق قد يحصل قليل من الذبذب  في نفس هذة المناطق بفارق 10 الى 20 نقطة  مايهم نركز تمام ياشباب على ادارة راس المال  وننتضر الهبوط باذن الله انا متاكد 9.99 % باذن  الله ان الهبوط  المرييييييييييع اقترب رغم الموجة الحادة الي حاصلة على كل من اليورو والاسترليني والذهب   لكن لمن لايعرف الاعيب السوق يظن العكس    
>  بالتوفيق

  لكل فن لعيبة وانا لعبتي الاتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة :Good:  :Good:  وعندما حطينا كلمت مريع بالامس كانت في محلها موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب  نعمل الاستوب لصفقتنا الباقية عند 15910 والي بعنا فيها من 15910 تقريبا ونكون الى الان كسبانين 125 نقطة مع التعزيزان ونامن غدر مضاربة الجمعة حتى لو ضرب استوب معانا وبعيد ينضرب الستوب :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> عفواااااا ياشباب انا ماركزت الا الحين كان ذهني عند الذهب  المهم   لو تركزوا كيف انفرجت نجوم السار على الساعة وكان الهبوط متوقع وموفق باذن الله لو نركز على النجمة الي بعدها كيف نقص الانفراج  يعني  الشمعة لساعة الجديدة بتقول فية هبوط واكدت الهبوط النجمة الي قبلها لكن النجمة الثانية بتقول الهبوط موجود لكن هناك تراجع لسعر بعد الهبوط وهو الي شفنا كيف انسحب السعر من 13118 الى13130 وباذن الله مازلنا مع الهبوط ونتابع الى الان معنا بحدود 20 نقطة ربح نتابع

 مبروووووووووووووووووك  لصفقتنا على اليورو  :015:  :015:  :015:    بالنسبة لليورو معانا بيع من 13150 نكتفي الان لانو اخر يوم ونخرج ب  +90 نقطة  خضراااااااااااء وكنا نلمح لتعزيز من13180 اليوم الضهر مبارك لمن دخلها لكن الي حصل معانا بالصفقة القديمة +90 نقطة الى الان موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

بدات نجوم السار تنفرج على الساعة الجديدة  نكون حذرين من شويت ارتددات لليورو الى13100 او ماقاربها  لمن لدية صفقات بيع  على اليورو وافضل عدم الدخول شراء لاننا في موجة حاااااااااااااادةوهي فرص للبيع اذا عاد اليورو الى13100 او مايقاربها  موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## خاطر

*حبيت اسلم عليك فقط 
وسوال اش تقصد بموجه حادة هل من الممكن ان نرى هبوط حاد لليورو مع  
حديث برنانك رئيس بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي اليوم  
وشكرا  
............*

----------


## alomisi

> *حبيت اسلم عليك فقط 
> وسوال اش تقصد بموجه حادة هل من الممكن ان نرى هبوط حاد لليورو مع  
> حديث برنانك رئيس بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي اليوم  
> وشكرا  
> ............*

  حياك الله اخ خاطر احنا بنقول حادة ومريععععععععععة من امس اليل واليورو في 13180 لوتراجع المشاركات   احنا على ضهر الموجة الحادة

----------


## alomisi

اي صعود ياشباب  هو فرصة للبيع باذن الله قديكون هناك ارتفاعات بداية الاسبوع الجديد وسنحددها ايام العطلة وستكون فرص للبيع  مازال معنا فقط صفقت الاسترليني  بيع من 15910 لازالت معنا استوبها 15910 كذلك واسبوع موفق حصدنا منة بحدود +220 نقطة خضراء   وباذن الله ننتبة للاسبوع الجاي اضن الوجهه اتضحت يبقى معنا  توقع التصحيحات للاسبوع الجاي والتي سيكون منها معاودت البيع وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله الاسبوع القادم سيكون حاسم للعملات ياشباب بالتوفيق :Good:  
لنااااااااعودة

----------


## Mr. Bader

*موفق ان شاء الله*

----------


## alomisi

> *موفق ان شاء الله*

  هلا سيراا  موفقين باذن الله وحنبدا  شرح جامد باذن الله لتحركات الاسبوع الجاي  جاهزين وحنبدا باليورو :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طبعا اهم الاسعار  او النقاط السعرية الي تهمنا الاسبوع الجاي باذن الله والي حتكون محور صفقاتنا لشراء او البيع هي 13105 و 13015  
والهدف الزاوية 45 بالاسفل عند مناطق 12900 والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

نرفق صوووووووووووورة ستكون اهم صورة لتحديد الاتاجة الايام القادم باذن الله وذلك على برنامج جانزيلا وقد اتضح انة سيتكون معنا الايام القادمة وذلك من تاريخ 424/5/2012 الى29/5/2012 وان في هذة الفترة سيتكون معنا مثلت ايجابي من الدرجة الاولى فالحذر كالحذر علما بانة ياشباب قد تطابق معنا التحليل الفني  والرقمي  مع هذا المثلث حيث سيضرب اليورو زاوية 45 هبوطا وسيكون منها الانعكاس قد ربما لاكثر من 200 نقطة او300 نقطة وهذا المثلث بيكون ايجابي على الذهب واليورو والاسترليني والعملات المقترنة بالدولار وسيكون الارتفاع كل عملة على حسب سلوكها الموجي وضعنا  هنا للحيطو والانتباه ومن حينها باذن الله سنحدد المسار والاهداف لان هدف هذا المثلث سيكون مؤقت  ومن الله التوفيقوانا ارى والله اعلم بالنسبة لليورو مناطق 12900 او 12800 افضل مناطق لشراء خصوصا اذا صادفنت ذلك التاريخ والله الموفق

----------


## alomisi

> اي صعود ياشباب  هو فرصة للبيع باذن الله قديكون هناك ارتفاعات بداية الاسبوع الجديد وسنحددها ايام العطلة وستكون فرص للبيع  مازال معنا فقط صفقت الاسترليني  بيع من 15910 لازالت معنا استوبها 15910 كذلك واسبوع موفق حصدنا منة بحدود +220 نقطة خضراء   وباذن الله ننتبة للاسبوع الجاي اضن الوجهه اتضحت يبقى معنا  توقع التصحيحات للاسبوع الجاي والتي سيكون منها معاودت البيع وربنا يوفق الجميع

 نتابع صفقتنا للباوند والتي بعنا من 15910 والاستوب 15910       ومبروووووووووووك الارباح  ياشباب وطريقنا اخضر باذن الله    طيب نقدر نبيع اليورو من هنا 13025 الاستوب 20 نقطة الهدف 12900 موفقين ياشباب

----------


## himaalex84

اتفق معاك فى بيع اليورو و الى الاهداف يا غالى

----------


## alomisi

> اتفق معاك فى بيع اليورو و الى الاهداف يا غالى

  موفقين ان شاء الله اخي باذن الله الى الاهداف 
نخلي الاستوب اغلاق ساعة فوق 13040

----------


## semba

هل ترى بيع اليورو دولار

----------


## التل

كيفك أخي وسام  ؟؟ 
الله يعطيك العافيه لكل ما تقدمه أخي وشاكرين لك جدا جدا 
في مشاركه سابقه لك أشرت الى صوره من برنامج الجانزيلا !! 
لكن أين الصوره لم أرها  ؟؟ 
هل من الممكن إرفاق الصوره حتى نتعلم أكثر   
شاكر لك مره اخرى استاذنا القدير  
وفقك الله

----------


## alomisi

> كيفك أخي وسام  ؟؟ 
> الله يعطيك العافيه لكل ما تقدمه أخي وشاكرين لك جدا جدا 
> في مشاركه سابقه لك أشرت الى صوره من برنامج الجانزيلا !! 
> لكن أين الصوره لم أرها  ؟؟ 
> هل من الممكن إرفاق الصوره حتى نتعلم أكثر   
> شاكر لك مره اخرى استاذنا القدير  
> وفقك الله

  الصورة والله حفضتها وانحفضت بصيغه مش راضية تنحط في المنتدى لكن قريب ان شاء الله نفرد موضوع شرح الجنزيلا  باذن الله الشباب ملحة علية ولازم ننزل شرحة قريب ان شاء الله 
الحين ياشباب كما تعرفون انضرب علينا استوب الاسترليني لكن لم نخسر شي لان احنا خفضنا الاستوب الى مناطق الدخول وربحنا من التعزيزات بحدود 120 نقطة الحين باذن الله حنبيع الاسترليني والاستوب  50 نقطة البيع من سعر 15995 وموفقين باذن الله رغم كسر ترند اربع ساعات لكن باذن الله السلبية اقوى من انو يتجه لصعود وربنا يوفق الجميع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

فرصة جيدة لتعزيز بيع الاسترليني هنا عند 16030 وباذن الله   الهدف على المدى المتوسط 15600 باذن الله  موفقين  وانصح بعدم وضع استوبات والتعزيز هو الخيار الافضل لان تشبع الاسبوعي والشهري شراء 100% تشبع الشراء والى هبووووووووط باذن الله :Good:

----------


## 61.8

السلام عليكم 
متى ستقوم بفتح موضوع خاص ببرنامج جونزيلا ؟ 
وهل من الممكن شرح مختصر عنه مؤقتا  عن كيفية استخدامه

----------


## youness29677

أستاذ سنكون ممتنين لك كثيرا أن قمت بهذا العمل ان شاء الله 
فهذا البرنامج  ( جنزيلا ) يبدو صعبا نسأل الله أن يبارك لك و تيسر لنا البرنامج عن قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## ashrafsm

> فرصة جيدة لتعزيز بيع الاسترليني هنا عند 16030 وباذن الله   الهدف على المدى المتوسط 15600 باذن الله  موفقين  وانصح بعدم وضع استوبات والتعزيز هو الخيار الافضل لان تشبع الاسبوعي والشهري شراء 100% تشبع الشراء والى هبووووووووط باذن الله

 
1.56 
حتة واحدة  
ربنا يسمع منك لانه بصراحة زودها قوي النهاردة  
انا عايز 1.58 وبس ياعم

----------


## alomisi

> 1.56 
> حتة واحدة  
> ربنا يسمع منك لانه بصراحة زودها قوي النهاردة  
> انا عايز 1.58 وبس ياعم

  باذن الله اخي وشويت صبر  وقريب نشوفها وعلى فكرة السوق داخل بموجة تذبذب عنيفة لمحاولة الصعود لكن النزول سيكون على شكل موجات حادة وانهيارات باذن الله :Good:

----------


## 61.8

> السلام عليكم 
> متى ستقوم بفتح موضوع خاص ببرنامج جونزيلا ؟ 
> وهل من الممكن شرح مختصر عنه مؤقتا  عن كيفية استخدامه

 اكرر السؤال مره اخرى 
لماذا تجاهلت هذه المشاركه ؟

----------


## alomisi

> اكرر السؤال مره اخرى 
> لماذا تجاهلت هذه المشاركه ؟

 هلااااااااا اخي  ماتجاهلنا  باذن الله وكان الرد  في المشاركة  رقم 3686  وباذن الله ننزل  شرح مبدئي لكيفية العمل على البرنامج اخي   وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي  13190 الهدف 12900 التعزيز عند 13230 وموفقين باذن الله قد يزوره اليوم اذا تحقق فعلا اسيناريو اتوقعة والله اعلم :Good:

----------


## متداول 1432

نشكر تواصلك وجهودك الرائعة ،، لما اشرت اعلاه : ماذا تعني ( بالتعـــــــــزيز ) ارجو توضيح شئ عنه   وفقك الله
لسعر الحالي 13190 الهدف 12900 التعزيز عند 13230

----------


## متداول 1432

تعزيز العقود او الصفقات ( ارجو توضيح شئ عنه )   وفقك الله

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله سنبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي  13190 الهدف 12900 التعزيز عند 13230 وموفقين باذن الله قد يزوره اليوم اذا تحقق فعلا اسيناريو اتوقعة والله اعلم

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل معنا في الصفقتين البيع ومن ثم التعزيز معنا من البيع الاول +55 نقطة خضراء  :Good:  ومعنا من التعزيز بيع عند 13230 معنا منها +85 نقطة خضراء :Good:  المجموع +140 نقطة  نخرج من الصفقتين باذن الله لانو والله اعلم مازال اممنا هذا الاسبوع ارتفاع لليورو وقمة جديدة والله الاعلم عند مناطق 13300 او بالقرب منها وسيكون الانهيار الحقيق ياشباب تقريبا في تاريخ 3/5 او7/5 والله اعلم وقس على ذلك الاسترليني

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنشتري اليورو عند 13127 او بالقرب منها الهدف 13280 ان شاء الله الاستوب 30 نقطة 
وننتضر الفرصة  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

تفعل الشراااااااااااااااااااااااء نتابع :Good:

----------


## 61.8

> نشكر تواصلك وجهودك الرائعة ،، لما اشرت اعلاه : ماذا تعني ( بالتعـــــــــزيز ) ارجو توضيح شئ عنه   وفقك الله
> لسعر الحالي 13190 الهدف 12900 التعزيز عند 13230

  المعنى الاساسى له هوه تبريد العقود بحيث ان السعر عكس عليك تقوم باخذ عقد مماثل فى  نفس الاتجاه من السعر الاعلى او السعر الادنى حسب اتجاه دخول العقد الاول ويقال عنه مجازا كلمه تعزيز
ولاكن المعنى الحرفى لكلة تعزيز هوه حينما تكون محقق ربح فى صفقه ما والسعر يكون فى اتجاه قوى مثلا رالى او تريند قوى فعند مناطق اخرى تدخل ايضا فى نفس الاتجاه للصفقه الاولى 
وفقنا الله جميعا

----------


## 61.8

> تفعل الشراااااااااااااااااااااااء نتابع

 مش ناوى تتكلم عن الجونزلا يا نجم ولا لسه بتجمع معلومات

----------


## alomisi

:015:  :015:  

> باذن الله سنشتري اليورو عند 13127 او بالقرب منها الهدف 13280 ان شاء الله الاستوب 30 نقطة 
> وننتضر الفرصة

 مبروووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا ونكتفي باذن الله ب+40 نقطة خضراء  وافضل المتابعة الى حين حضور فرصة مؤكدة وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> مش ناوى تتكلم عن الجونزلا يا نجم ولا لسه بتجمع معلومات

  والله شغال فية اخي بالامس حملت الفيديو قعدت احملة ساعتين على يوتيوب في الاخير جاب لي انو الغي المقطع لانة حجمة كبير حاولت اغير الصيغة علشان يصغر الحجم مانفع الا ن باذن الله احاول اختصر الشرح 
وباذن الله انزل الرابط

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنبيع الاسترليني ياشباب من السعر الحالي 16150 التعزيز عند 16170 الهدف 16090 الاستوب  16190 موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله سنبيع الاسترليني ياشباب من السعر الحالي 16150 التعزيز عند 16170 الهدف 16090 الاستوب  16190 موفقين باذن الله

 تفعل التعزيز بيع عند 16160  باذن الله الى الاهداف وفي موجة حادة نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

هناك فرصة ايضا ياشباب بيع النفط من السعر الحالي 103.48 تعزيز بيع عن 10360 الهدف 102.50 موفقين باذن الله الاستوب 103.80 موفقين نتابع :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## mohalia

السلام عيلكم قمت بقراءة الموضوع و فعلا استراتيجية  جميلة  لكن لي استفسار اين هي المؤشرات  للل cci  هل من الممكن ارفاقها و ارفاق التمبلت

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله سنبيع الاسترليني ياشباب من السعر الحالي 16150 التعزيز عند 16170 الهدف 16090 الاستوب  16190 موفقين باذن الله

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  مؤخرا ياشباب حصل لنا وعكة صحية ابعدتنا والحمدلله صفقة الاسترليني معنا من الصفقة الاولى  +60 نقطة ومن التعزيز +80 نقطة المجموع +140 نقطة خضراااااااااااااااااااااااااء طبعا النفط ضرب الستوب  وماهي شي بجانب الارباح من اليورو والاسترليني  وننتضر   اقوى فرصة  ل3 سنوات سنفرد لها موضوع خاص باذن الله  ويابخت من دخلها بجد وقويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله وسيتم شرح الفرصه بالتفصيل موفقين

----------


## داليـــا

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك مؤخرا ياشباب حصل لنا وعكة صحية ابعدتنا والحمدلله صفقة الاسترليني معنا من الصفقة الاولى  +60 نقطة ومن التعزيز +80 نقطة المجموع +140 نقطة خضراااااااااااااااااااااااااء طبعا النفط ضرب الستوب  وماهي شي بجانب الارباح من اليورو والاسترليني  وننتضر   اقوى فرصة  ل3 سنوات سنفرد لها موضوع خاص باذن الله  ويابخت من دخلها بجد وقويةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة باذن الله وسيتم شرح الفرصه بالتفصيل موفقين    ما يذبحني شي كثر حماسك  
لما أشوفه أحس بأعراض وعكة صحيه قادمه_

----------


## alomisi

> نرفق صوووووووووووورة ستكون اهم صورة لتحديد الاتاجة الايام القادم باذن الله وذلك على برنامج جانزيلا وقد اتضح انة سيتكون معنا الايام القادمة وذلك من تاريخ 424/5/2012 الى29/5/2012 وان في هذة الفترة سيتكون معنا مثلت ايجابي من الدرجة الاولى فالحذر كالحذر علما بانة ياشباب قد تطابق معنا التحليل الفني  والرقمي  مع هذا المثلث حيث سيضرب اليورو زاوية 45 هبوطا وسيكون منها الانعكاس قد ربما لاكثر من 200 نقطة او300 نقطة وهذا المثلث بيكون ايجابي على الذهب واليورو والاسترليني والعملات المقترنة بالدولار وسيكون الارتفاع كل عملة على حسب سلوكها الموجي وضعنا  هنا للحيطو والانتباه ومن حينها باذن الله سنحدد المسار والاهداف لان هدف هذا المثلث سيكون مؤقت  ومن الله التوفيقوانا ارى والله اعلم بالنسبة لليورو مناطق 12900 او 12800 افضل مناطق لشراء خصوصا اذا صادفنت ذلك التاريخ والله الموفق

 وفعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هذا المثلث الايجابي الي  تشكل من تاريخ 24/4 الى تاريخ 29/4  وقد اخطات وكتبت فوق  شهر 5 لكن من مضمون الكلام كان كلام مفهوم ان شاء الله
وذكرنا قصت المثلث الايجابي الى على الجانزيلا
وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> _ 
> ما يذبحني شي كثر حماسك  
> لما أشوفه أحس بأعراض وعكة صحيه قادمه_

  الله يهديكي انا بهتك برسالة على الهوتميل  صح والا لا اخت دالياصح عكس علينا صح بس بعدها نزل ونبهتك برسالة تعملي هدج شراء الى مناطق 16230

----------


## janoubi

*يعطيك العافية يا طيب
لوين رايح الباوند قبل الاغلاق؟
مع الشكر*

----------


## alomisi

> *يعطيك العافية يا طيب
> لوين رايح الباوند قبل الاغلاق؟
> مع الشكر*

  الباوند باذن الله ذبذبة هنا 16250 ومن ثم الهبوط الى 16225 والهبوط الى مناطق سفلية مؤقتة  والايام المقبلة نستعد لنكبة الاسترليني قريبااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Good:

----------


## Forex killer 2

> الباوند باذن الله ذبذبة هنا 16250 ومن ثم الهبوط الى 16225 والهبوط الى مناطق سفلية مؤقتة  والايام المقبلة نستعد لنكبة الاسترليني قريبااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 تسلم يا زعيم والف سلامة عليك وبخصوص نكبة الاسترليني والله انا خايف احنا اللي تجلنا النكبة الله يهده

----------


## janoubi

*شكرا يا صديقي
بانتظار كل جديد منك ويا ريت تخللي النفط والذهب عقود الفيوتشر  ببالك*

----------


## داليـــا

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Forex killer 2
					  تسلم يا زعيم والف سلامة عليك وبخصوص نكبة الاسترليني والله انا خايف احنا اللي تجلنا النكبة الله يهده   ليه بس كذا تقول_

----------


## janoubi

*وين اعلى نقطة ممكن يوصلها قبل الهبوط؟*

----------


## alomisi

> *شكرا يا صديقي
> بانتظار كل جديد منك ويا ريت تخللي النفط والذهب عقود الفيوتشر  ببالك*

 هلااااااااااا اخي بالنسبة لذهب ستكون مناطق 1665 و1674 هي مناطق بيع جيدة جدااااااا باذن الله والاهداف سفلية عند1630 
بالنسبة للاسترليني كما نبهنا نزول الى مناطق 16225 ونخلي بالنا منهاوموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> هلااااااااااا اخي بالنسبة لذهب ستكون مناطق 1665 و1674 هي مناطق بيع جيدة جدااااااا باذن الله والاهداف سفلية عند1630 
> بالنسبة للاسترليني كما نبهنا نزول الى مناطق 16225 ونخلي بالنا منهاوموفقين باذن الله

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن باع الذهب  الى +33دولار بما يعادل +330 نقطة خضراءءءء وموفقين ننزل الاستوب الى 1640 باذن الله الى الان وباذن الله هدفنا 1625  بالنسبة للاسترليني كما نبهنا تنبية والنكبة قريبة باذن الله الى 15600 وهي خلال اليومين القادمة ستبدا او هذا الاسبوع باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

بالنسبة لشرح الجانزيلا هذا ثالث فيديو ومش راضي يتحمل المقطع مش عارف ليش لو عند الشباب فكرة افضل لرفع الفيديو   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYWdH4gVsJA 
وهذا تحميل اخر ولم يقبل http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ8xF7jj2QM
وهذا اخر ياشباب   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvsMfAa_H2E 
احملة وفي الاخير يقول حجم الفيديو كبير جداااااااا طيب كم اقصى حد لتحميل

----------


## alomisi

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن باع الذهب  الى +33دولار بما يعادل +330 نقطة خضراءءءء وموفقين ننزل الاستوب الى 1640 باذن الله الى الان وباذن الله هدفنا 1625  بالنسبة للاسترليني كما نبهنا تنبية والنكبة قريبة باذن الله الى 15600 وهي خلال اليومين القادمة ستبدا او هذا الاسبوع باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :Good:  الذهب يضرب الهدف  1625 وبدقة عجيبة عاد الزوج منها ومبروك +40 دولار يعادل +400 نقطة خضراااااااااء موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

فرصة الاسبوع قويييييييييييييييييييييييييية باذن الله البيع  هو فرصة الاسبوع الجديد وتعزيز البيع من 16160 او 16170 الهدف 16060 باذن الله ياشباب الاستوب 16220  شاهدواااااااااااا نجوم السار والافتراق الواضح موفقين باذن الله   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

انا ساسمية اسبوع الانهياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررات  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## alomisi

طبعا الفرصة الثانية بيع المجنون الهدف 12740 السعر الحالي 12840 التعزيز من 12870 الاستوب 12900 موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

خلو بالكم ياشباب اهداف بسيطة بداية الاسبوع وامكن يكون هناك شويت تصحيحات للاعلى نكون حذرين وسنستانف البيع في منتصف الاسبوع والله اعلم وسنكون متابعين :Good:

----------


## ashrafsm

*طيب والاسترالي أليس للشراء الآن*

----------


## the-zero

> طبعا الفرصة الثانية بيع المجنون الهدف 12740 السعر الحالي 12840 التعزيز من 12870 الاستوب 12900 موفقين باذن الله

 الآن 12907 .. هل نعتبر الصفقة ضربت الستوب ..؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> الآن 12907 .. هل نعتبر الصفقة ضربت الستوب ..؟؟؟

  

> خلو  بالكم ياشباب اهداف بسيطة بداية الاسبوع وامكن يكون هناك شويت تصحيحات  للاعلى نكون حذرين وسنستانف البيع في منتصف الاسبوع والله اعلم وسنكون  متابعين

  فعلاااااااااا ضرب الستوب  على المجنون  لكن الي مازالت الصفقة معة يعزز بيع من هنا باذن الله والهبوط جاي باذن الله اخر استوب للمجنون اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 
12950

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة الاسبوع قويييييييييييييييييييييييييية باذن الله البيع  هو فرصة الاسبوع الجديد وتعزيز البيع من 16160 او 16170 الهدف 16060 باذن الله ياشباب الاستوب 16220  شاهدواااااااااااا نجوم السار والافتراق الواضح موفقين باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووك :015:  لمن دخل معنا صفقتين صفقة بيع عند 16150  وحصلنا منها على +60 نقطة وصفقت التعزيز عند 16170 وحصلنا منها على +80 نقطة ومبرووووووووك ياشباب نخرج الان
المجموع+140 نقطة خضراااااااء :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فعلاااااااااا ضرب الستوب  على المجنون  لكن الي مازالت الصفقة معة يعزز بيع من هنا باذن الله والهبوط جاي باذن الله اخر استوب للمجنون اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 
> 12950

  المجنوووووووووووووووون ومبروك لمن عزز معنا عند 12930 لم يستطيع اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق الاستوب وهبطالان +130 نقطة مبروووووووووووك ومن الصفقة الاصل بحدود +40 نقطة ومن التعزيز الثاني +70 نقطه المجموع 
المجموع +240 نقطة خضرااااااااااااااااء :015:  مبروك لمن دخل معنا ياشباب وطريقنا اخضر باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

الان باذن الله ياشباب سنعكس شررررررررررررراء على الاسترليني السعر الحالي16090 وتعزيز عند 16060 الهدف 16120 باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق ساعة اسفل 16020 وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اليوروووووووووووو شراء من السعر الحالي 12920 التعزيز عند 12900 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات  اسفل 12870 وموفقين باذن الله الهدف  :Good: 13000

----------


## alomisi

الذهب لشررررررررراء عند 1582 التعزيز عند 1575 الهدف 1600 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات اسفل 1570 موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## nawaffqq

رايك بالاسترليني نيوزلندي   
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> رايك بالاسترليني نيوزلندي   
> وشكرا

 الاسترليني نيوز لندي اخ باذن الله للبيع من 2.0590 الاستوب اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق النقطة المذكورة الهدف 2.0435 فقط وارى والله اعلم ان الاتجاة العام صاعد

----------


## alomisi

> الان باذن الله ياشباب سنعكس شررررررررررررراء على الاسترليني السعر الحالي16090 وتعزيز عند 16060 الهدف 16120 باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق ساعة اسفل 16020 وموفقين باذن الله

 مبرووووووووووووووووووك :015:  لكل من دخل شراااااااااااااء معنا وضربنا الهدف و+30 نقطة موفقين باذن الله 
ونتابع باقي الصفقات

----------


## alomisi

> الذهب لشررررررررراء عند 1582 التعزيز عند 1575 الهدف 1600 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات اسفل 1570 موفقين باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووووووك ونكتفي هنا ياشباب من الذهب و+10 دولار بما يعادل و+100 نقطة خضراااااااء 
كان هدفنا 1600 لكن باذن الله نعاود الشراء من اسفل لان الصعود والله اعلم سيكون يوم غدا موفقين باذن الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> اليوروووووووووووو شراء من السعر الحالي 12920 التعزيز عند 12900 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات  اسفل 12870 وموفقين باذن الله الهدف 13000

 واليوروووووووو ماحنا كسبانين فية والطمع يهلك الحسابات خير وبركة ومبرووووووووووووك :015:  نكتفي ب +30 نقطة خضرررراء هنا وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طبعا ياشباب كان الاتجاة واضح مع نجوم السار كما سبق وذكرنا بدايت الاسبوع    ان  الاسترليني مثلااااااا انرجت نجمت السار على الاسبوعي  وكان واضح جدااااا وكذلك  يصاحبها شمعة بيعية قوية قبلها  وهذا الشارت لتوضيح وقت البيع

----------


## alomisi

> مبروووووووووووووووووووك ونكتفي هنا ياشباب من الذهب و+10 دولار بما يعادل و+100 نقطة خضراااااااء 
> كان هدفنا 1600 لكن باذن الله نعاود الشراء من اسفل لان الصعود والله اعلم سيكون يوم غدا موفقين باذن الله

 طيب ياشباب هذا ماادخلنا شراء على الذهب وكان الانفراج لنجوم السار على الاربع ساعات وضح جدااااااا 
خصوصا وان الذهب اخترق الدعم النصف سنوي الى الاسفل فكان لابد من الرجوع الى اعلاها

----------


## alomisi

> واليوروووووووو ماحنا كسبانين فية والطمع يهلك الحسابات خير وبركة ومبرووووووووووووك نكتفي ب +30 نقطة خضرررراء هنا وموفقين باذن الله

   وهذا ايضا سبب دخولنا شراء  على اليورو وفي الساعات السابقة نشاهد افتراق نجوم السار على شارت الساعة واضح جدا واكدت لنا ايضا شمعة انعكاسية قبلها فكانت قوية

----------


## alomisi

الطبخة الواضحة ليوم غدااااااااااااااا  وهي شراء اليورو ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب باذن الله لانو باذن الله نتوقع افتراق حلوووووووو جدا لنجوم السار ليوم غدا لكن باذن الله بعد الاغلاق سنحدد مناطق الشراء لانو قد يعمل قليل من التصحيح وبعدا حنشترية لاحد يستعجل من اول اليوم وهذا الشارت

----------


## alomisi

طيب الطبخة الثانية بنكهت نجوم السار على النيوزلندي دولار بكرة شراء ياشباب ونتوقع انفراج النجوم ليوم غدا باذن الله على شارت اليومي كما هو موضح في الصورة على السهم الاحمر

----------


## alomisi

ولو تركزو ياشباب على موضوع الدقة في تحليل الجانزيلا  توافق معنا باذن يوم غد لان البرنامج بيقول  تصحيح الهبوط من تاريخ 2/5/2012 الى 17/5/2012 هو بكرة نصف الموجة يعني بكرة حنشكل التصحيح لهذة الموجة  وتوافق رهيب باذن الله ودقيق 
وكانت اول بوادر التصحيح اليوم كما لاحضنا ولازم نعرف انو التصحيح مؤقت  وسنواصل بعدها هبوط الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 حيث سيكون في تاريخ 17/5/2012 التصحيح الذي لاباس بة  والذي سيستمر كما يقول برنامج الجانزيلا الى تاريخ 2/6/2012 وبعدها نواصل الهبوط الكبير  ومن اشترى اليوم ممكن يواصل مع بكرة بس يستحمل شويت تصحيحات وممكن يعزز والصعود بكرة حليف العملات اليورو والاسترليني والذهب والنيوزوالله اعلم :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طيب وبنائا على نجوم السار  لليوم وعلى الاسترليني واليورو والنيوز باذن الله سنشتري من هذة المناطق  الاسترليني عند 16100 اليورو 12930  النيوز لندي عند 0.7850  وسنضع الاستوبات والاهداف بعد قليل والتعزيززات ان وجد موفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> طيب وبنائا على نجوم السار  لليوم وعلى الاسترليني واليورو والنيوز باذن الله سنشتري من هذة المناطق  الاسترليني عند 16100 اليورو 12930  النيوز لندي عند 0.7850  وسنضع الاستوبات والاهداف بعد قليل والتعزيززات ان وجد موفقين

 قبل ان نحط الاستوبات نقول مبروك على الارباح الموجودة باذن الله هدف النيوزلندي 0.7900 وهدف اليورو 12980 هدف الاسترليني خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص وصلنا 50 نقطة ومبروك هدف  :Good: الاسترليني

----------


## alameen911

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... كيفك يا استاذنا العميسي بمشيئة الله راح يضرب اليورو الهدف 1.2980 والف مبروك مقدما

----------


## alomisi

استوب النيوز لندي تحت منطقة الدخول ب5 نقاط  استوب اليورو 12905 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... كيفك يا استاذنا العميسي بمشيئة الله راح يضرب اليورو الهدف 1.2980 والف مبروك مقدما

  ياهلا وياغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا باذن الى الاهداف  النيوز الان  يقترب من الهدف واليورو في الطريق موفقين باذن الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب اليورو ضعيف شوي واشوف انو نكتفي ب+30 نقطة مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك  :015: وكذلك النيوز نكتفي ب +40 نقطة خير وبركة وننتضر فرص اخرى واخذنا من الاسترليني +50 نقطة
المجموع +120 نقطة وطريقنا اخضر باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

معلومة ياشباب على الافتراق لنجوم السار ننتبة للافتراقات الي بتاتي والسوق في موجة حادة  لانو النزول كان في موجة حادة فغالبا السعر بيحقق هدف الافتراق ومن ثم يعاود الهبوط
لكن اعتقد هذة المرة وستتضح الرؤية بعد الاغلاق اليومي ان الدولار سيكون ضعيف  ها اليومين

----------


## alomisi

الشباب ضروري تركزوا معاااااااي  على فرص الافتراقات  لانو معانا كم زوج وكم فريم صعب واحد يقعد يدور مثلا زي الفرنك انا ماركزت علية الا الحين كان للبيع شاهدوا الصورة والافتراق اليومي :No3:

----------


## djilani_soufi

ممكن أعرف فين شرح الاستراتيجية

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن أعرف فين شرح الاستراتيجية

 والله ياخي انا ناسي في اصفحة تمام لكن حتلاقيها في اول الموضوع اذا فية اشكالية ممكن اوضح لك  بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب حنعيد شراء الاسترليني من هنا16160 واليورو من هنا12950 
الاهداف لكلا الصفقتين 50 نقطة الاستوبات 30 نقطة من مناطق دخول الشراء

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب اليورو والاسترليني ادونااااااااااااااا استوب لكن خير باذن الله كانت حصيلتنا ليوم امس 120 نقطة ربح نخصم منهم -30 على اليورو و-30 على الاسترليني يبقوا 60   يعني طالعين ب+60 نقطة بالامس وننتضر فرص اليوم بعد الضهر وباذن الله نعوضهم  احنا بناخذ 7 الى 8 صفقات ناجحة  وبينضرب استوبنا مرة  مو مشكلة وجمعة مباررررررررركة على الجميع

----------


## أبوسليمان

> كيفكم شباب اليورو والاسترليني ادونااااااااااااااا استوب لكن خير باذن الله كانت حصيلتنا ليوم امس 120 نقطة ربح نخصم منهم -30 على اليورو و-30 على الاسترليني يبقوا 60   يعني طالعين ب+60 نقطة بالامس وننتضر فرص اليوم بعد الضهر وباذن الله نعوضهم  احنا بناخذ 7 الى 8 صفقات ناجحة  وبينضرب استوبنا مرة  مو مشكلة وجمعة مباررررررررركة على الجميع

  جمعة مباركة .... أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> جمعة مباركة .... أتمنى لك التوفيق

  هلا ابو سلمان علينا وعليك اخي 
باذن الله ياشباب راح نعوض اليوم وحندخل شراء  على الاسترليني من16070 التعزيز عند16060 الاستوب 16030 الهدف 50 نقطة

----------


## alomisi

> *ولو تركزو ياشباب على موضوع الدقة في تحليل الجانزيلا  توافق معنا باذن يوم غد لان البرنامج بيقول  تصحيح الهبوط من تاريخ 2/5/2012 الى 17/5/2012 هو بكرة نصف الموجة يعني بكرة حنشكل التصحيح لهذة الموجة  وتوافق رهيب باذن الله ودقيق 
> وكانت اول بوادر التصحيح اليوم كما لاحضنا ولازم نعرف انو التصحيح مؤقت  وسنواصل بعدها هبوط الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 حيث سيكون في تاريخ 17/5/2012 التصحيح الذي لاباس بة  والذي سيستمر كما يقول برنامج الجانزيلا الى تاريخ 2/6/2012 وبعدها نواصل الهبوط الكبير  ومن اشترى اليوم ممكن يواصل مع بكرة بس يستحمل شويت تصحيحات وممكن يعزز والصعود بكرة حليف العملات اليورو والاسترليني والذهب والنيوزوالله اعلم*

 * * *اتضحت الامور اكثر ياشباب وفعلا كان بالامس فقط هو تصحيح الموجة الهبوطية وكنا نتوقع انها تمتد حت ليومين لكن اضن ان الاسترليني اكتفى بالامس فقط تصحيحا لدورة الهابطة ونحن الان نتجة الى  اموجة الثانية من الهبوط والذي سيمتد الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 بالنسبة لصفقاتنا باذن الله سننتضر تصحيح بسيط يرجع السعر اليها ونخرج ونعكس بيع وربنا يوفق الجميع شمعت الساعة الاخيرة اوضحت السيناريو للجانزيلا والله يوفق الجميع*

----------


## alomisi

> هلا ابو سلمان علينا وعليك اخي 
> باذن الله ياشباب راح نعوض اليوم وحندخل شراء  على الاسترليني من16070 التعزيز عند16060 الاستوب 16030 الهدف 50 نقطة

 * الحمدلله خرجنا  عند نقاط الدخول ونقدر نبيع من هذة المناطق  وتاكيد على الهبوط كسر ترند اربع ساعات نبيع الاسترليني من السعر الحالي واي صعود هو فرصة تعزيز السعر الحالي 16070*

----------


## alomisi

طبعا استوب البيع للاسترليني  16105

----------


## alomisi

> طبعا استوب البيع للاسترليني  16105

 اكثر الاحيان عيبنا ياشباب  الاستوب  لمس الاستوب و5 نقاط ورجع لمسارة باذن الله المرة القادمة سنرفع الاستوب شوي  
وننتضر الاسبوع الجاي الاسترلينتي عند 16090 ونعيد بيعة من هناك لانو خلاص كسر مركز التماسك عند16090 بشمعة اسبوع يعني ضروري نشوف 16000 باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

*طبعا ياشباب كان الافتراق على نجوم السار واضح جدا  في الاسبوعين الماضيين وهبط الزوج اكثر من200 نقطة وكانت نجوم السار هي الدليل القوي على الهبوط مع برنامج رالجانزيلا وقد حاولنا لو تركزوا الاستفادة من التصحيح النصفي والذي حددناة بالارتفاع في 
يوم 10 وفعلا ارتفع الزوج في يوم 10 لانة يعتبر وصل نصف الدورة الهبوطية الاولى والله اعلم ولكن كان اعتقادنا ان يكون التصحيح على الاقل حتى ولو يومين لكنه اكتفيى بيوم واخذنا من الشراء ماكتب ربنا وحاولنا نعيد الشراء لكن الاسترليني رفض ان يواصل التصحيح وضرب علينا استوب  30 نقطة لكنها ليست شي من الارباح التي اخذنا منة هبوطا  وبيع من تاريخ 3/5/2012 ومازلنا على ضهر الموجة الهابطة باذن الله الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 عنها قد نركب موجة التصحيح الثانية والي حتكون بحدود 100 الى 150 نقطة ويعلم الله الى مدى ستهبط هذة الدورة بالزوج الى حين وصول ذلك التاريخ وهو قريب لكن بيانات التضخم قد تحرك السوق بقوة المهم سنضع امر بيع بداية الاسبوع عند 16080 او 16090 الهدف 16000 وذكرنا انو قد نواجه ذبذبة عند 16030 والي يحب يخرج عندها مو مشكلة واسبوع موفق باذن الله ياشباب*

----------


## alomisi

> *طبعا ياشباب كان الافتراق على نجوم السار واضح جدا  في الاسبوعين الماضيين وهبط الزوج اكثر من200 نقطة وكانت نجوم السار هي الدليل القوي على الهبوط مع برنامج رالجانزيلا وقد حاولنا لو تركزوا الاستفادة من التصحيح النصفي والذي حددناة بالارتفاع في 
> يوم 10 وفعلا ارتفع الزوج في يوم 10 لانة يعتبر وصل نصف الدورة الهبوطية الاولى والله اعلم ولكن كان اعتقادنا ان يكون التصحيح على الاقل حتى ولو يومين لكنه اكتفيى بيوم واخذنا من الشراء ماكتب ربنا وحاولنا نعيد الشراء لكن الاسترليني رفض ان يواصل التصحيح وضرب علينا استوب  30 نقطة لكنها ليست شي من الارباح التي اخذنا منة هبوطا  وبيع من تاريخ 3/5/2012 ومازلنا على ضهر الموجة الهابطة باذن الله الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 عنها قد نركب موجة التصحيح الثانية والي حتكون بحدود 100 الى 150 نقطة ويعلم الله الى مدى ستهبط هذة الدورة بالزوج الى حين وصول ذلك التاريخ وهو قريب لكن بيانات التضخم قد تحرك السوق بقوة المهم سنضع امر بيع بداية الاسبوع عند 16080 او 16090 الهدف 16000 وذكرنا انو قد نواجه ذبذبة عند 16030 والي يحب يخرج عندها مو مشكلة واسبوع موفق باذن الله ياشباب*

  مبرووووووووووووووك لكل من باع عند 16090 الخروج عند 1600 كما ذكرنا و+90 نقطة الف مبروووووووك وننتضر الشراء يوم 17/5/2012 ان شاء الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

فرص يوم غدا ياشباب هي   
شراء اليورو عن 12711 الهدف 12785 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت منطق الشراء  
شراء الذهب عند 1539 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات تحتها الهدف 1550  
بيع الفرنك عن0.9442 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق 0.9450 الهدف0.9380  
موفقين ان شاء الله افترقت نجوم السار  لهذة الازواج على اليومي الافتراق المطلوب وياحبذا عدم عمل الاستوبات والتعزيز بيكون افضل وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

واعتقد ياشباب ان شمعات الغد على الازواج المذكورة فوق سيكون معها غدا اخر اليوم شمعات ذات ذيول انعكاسية فلذلك حببنا التعزيز اذا حصل اي تعكيس  لمن لايتعامل بالاستوبات والله الموفق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> واعتقد ياشباب ان شمعات الغد على الازواج المذكورة فوق سيكون معها غدا اخر اليوم شمعات ذات ذيول انعكاسية فلذلك حببنا التعزيز اذا حصل اي تعكيس  لمن لايتعامل بالاستوبات والله الموفق

 * * *الشارت يتحدث ياشباب وفعلاااااااااااااااااا كما توقعنا شمعات  اليوم  ذات ذيول انعكاسية  اذا دام تطابق معنا التوقع اذا يوم 17/5/2012 سيكون  بداية الصعود باذن الله ومبروك لمن اشترى وعزز الشراء  ولنا عودة غدا 
اديكم معلومة حلوة حيفهمها اللبيب في التحليل الزمني البنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي   يعرف انو يوم غدا سيبدا ضعف الدولار طبعا هذا الضعف مؤقت لكن بيان الاحتياطي الفدرالي جاء  لتشويش فقط لاغير وغدا سنتاكد من ذالك عندما ترتفع العملات مقابل الدولار و لنا حديث بشان سر ظهور الاحتياطي الفدرالي ولماذا ينزل السوق بعشرات النقاط  وقد تكون بالمئات احيانا ومن ثم يعود السعر الى مسارة لماذا لايكون بيان الاحتياطي الفدرالي واضح ويذهب بالسوق باتجاة واحد ولنا عودددددددددة باذن الله مع هذة الحركة التي باذن الله وجدنا خيط من خيوطها موفقين باذن الله*

----------


## alameen911

يارب يا كريم

----------


## alomisi

ونفس الحركة البايخة لكن ينزل الذهب شيلو شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء مافي مجال :Good: على فكرة  نجوم السار ليوم بكرةةةةةة متحتاج توصية طبعا حتكون الافتراقات من المبالغ فية لشررررررررراء على الاسترليني واليورو والذهب وبيع الفرنك موفقين باذن الله

----------


## ابوإيلاف

> ونفس الحركة البايخة لكن ينزل الذهب شيلو شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء مافي مجالعلى فكرة  نجوم السار ليوم بكرةةةةةة متحتاج توصية طبعا حتكون الافتراقات من المبالغ فية لشررررررررراء على الاسترليني واليورو والذهب وبيع الفرنك موفقين باذن الله

 الله يوفقك اخوي العميسي الفيديو الثاني الي بالتوقيع غير شغال يعطيني خاص عندما ادخل عليه

----------


## alomisi

> فرص يوم غدا ياشباب هي   
> شراء اليورو عن 12711 الهدف 12785 الاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت منطق الشراء  الملف المرفق 323401
> شراء الذهب عند 1539 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات تحتها الهدف 1550  الملف المرفق 323402
> بيع الفرنك عن0.9442 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق 0.9450 الهدف0.9380 الملف المرفق 323405 
> موفقين ان شاء الله افترقت نجوم السار  لهذة الازواج على اليومي الافتراق المطلوب وياحبذا عدم عمل الاستوبات والتعزيز بيكون افضل وموفقين باذن الله

     متابعين ياشباب  طبعا عكست الازواج قليلا لكن   باذن الله مازلت النضرة شراء طبعا  الذهب استجاب  ليوم 17 بشكل واضح اما العملات فمازالت  بتحاول وباذن الله  حتكون صعود والفرنك هبوط  نقول مبروك لمن عزز وواصل معنا  بالنسبة لذهب الى الان بحدود +44 دولار  نخلي التعزيز مابنحسبة لانو ماذكرناة من وين يعني بحدود +440 نقطة  الفرنك  منتضرينة اليورو منتضرينة باذن الله نكتفي بالذهب هنا وموفقين

----------


## كوكب الشرق

اخواني ارجو المساعده
هل تم تنزيل مؤشر للطريقه لانو الصفحات كثيره مشل قادره اللحق
اذا في اي مؤشر في اي صفحه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> اخواني ارجو المساعده
> هل تم تنزيل مؤشر للطريقه لانو الصفحات كثيره مشل قادره اللحق
> اذا في اي مؤشر في اي صفحه 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 المؤشر لنجوم السار موجود عندك اخي على الميتا تريد باعداداتة الافتراضية  وبالنسبه لباقي المؤشرات حتلاقيهم مشروحة في الثلث الاخير من الموضوع والله مش عارف في اي صفحة بالزبط  وحتلاقيهم باذن الله والسموحة يالغالي على عدم معرفة الصفحة كام موفقين باذن الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

> متابعين ياشباب  طبعا عكست الازواج قليلا لكن   باذن الله مازلت النضرة شراء طبعا  الذهب استجاب  ليوم 17 بشكل واضح اما العملات فمازالت  بتحاول وباذن الله  حتكون صعود والفرنك هبوط  نقول مبروك لمن عزز وواصل معنا  بالنسبة لذهب الى الان بحدود +44 دولار  نخلي التعزيز مابنحسبة لانو ماذكرناة من وين يعني بحدود +440 نقطة  الفرنك  منتضرينة اليورو منتضرينة باذن الله نكتفي بالذهب هنا وموفقين

 *نتابع ياشباب وفعلا كان يوم 17/5/2012 يوم الحسم لكن لذهب وكما سبق ونوهنا ياشباب انا العملات ايضا ستدخل في موجة تصحيحية وكان الاخفاق في يوم تاخير لكن كنا متاكدين من التصحيح والانعكاس عند زاوية المثلث  ولانفراج نجوم السار الى الان على اليورو+65 نقطة تقريبا من دون ذكر صفقات التعزيز   الفرنك بحدود +47 نقطو وكان البيع عند 0.9442 ومازلنا متمسكين بالصفقات ومازال هناك صعود باذن الله وسنخرج في نصف الدورة الصاعدة عند التصحيح وهو في يوم 23 تقريبا من الشهر الجاري ومن ثم نعيد الشراء من اسفل التصحيح البسيط لنواصل نصف الدورة الثانية لتصحيح الى تاريخ 2/6/2012 والله اعلم وموفقين*

----------


## alomisi

> *نتابع ياشباب وفعلا كان يوم 17/5/2012 يوم الحسم لكن لذهب وكما سبق ونوهنا ياشباب انا العملات ايضا ستدخل في موجة تصحيحية وكان الاخفاق في يوم تاخير لكن كنا متاكدين من التصحيح والانعكاس عند زاوية المثلث  ولانفراج نجوم السار الى الان على اليورو+65 نقطة تقريبا من دون ذكر صفقات التعزيز   الفرنك بحدود +47 نقطو وكان البيع عند 0.9442 ومازلنا متمسكين بالصفقات ومازال هناك صعود باذن الله وسنخرج في نصف الدورة الصاعدة عند التصحيح وهو في يوم 23 تقريبا من الشهر الجاري ومن ثم نعيد الشراء من اسفل التصحيح البسيط لنواصل نصف الدورة الثانية لتصحيح الى تاريخ 2/6/2012 والله اعلم وموفقين*

  *باذن الله ياشباب قد نشاهد تراجعات على اليورو والاسترليني  من بعد الساعة واحدة ليلا يوم الافتتاح مع قليل من الحركات الصعودية الطفيفه  وطبعا بشكل عام ننتبة ليوم غدا لانة والله اعلم سيكون يوم متذبذب على اليورو والاسترليني وبقاط متعادلة والله اعلم بالنسبة لليورو سيكون مابين 12750 و12817 او و20  لاننا دخلنا تعادل الاقترنات الايجابية مع السلبية حيث مازال معنا هناك اقتران سداسي قد يجعل يوم غدا السلبية تطغى لكن لاخوف من قيعاع جديدة باذن اللهوالاقتران السدساسي سيصاحب الزوج تذبذب هبوطا وصعودا وباذن الله قد نرى اليوم الساعة 9 صعود اليورو صباحا لكن الصعود مؤقت مابين النقاط المذكورة وباذن الله سنبدا الصعود القوي فيبدا  بعد غد 23/5/2012  او24 بالكثيرومازالت النضرة ايجابية ان شاء الله لتصحيح صعودي مؤقت لليورو والله اعلى واعلم*

----------


## alomisi

*طبعا مع العلم ان اي هبوط للاسترليني واليورو هو فرصة لشرررررررررررراء ياشباب لاننا مع الوجهه العامة صعود الى تاريخ 2/6/2012 وموفقين نشوفكم بكرة*

----------


## alomisi

> *باذن الله ياشباب قد نشاهد تراجعات على اليورو والاسترليني  من بعد الساعة واحدة ليلا يوم الافتتاح مع قليل من الحركات الصعودية الطفيفه  وطبعا بشكل عام ننتبة ليوم غدا لانة والله اعلم سيكون يوم متذبذب على اليورو والاسترليني وبقاط متعادلة والله اعلم بالنسبة لليورو سيكون مابين 12750 و12817 او و20  لاننا دخلنا تعادل الاقترنات الايجابية مع السلبية حيث مازال معنا هناك اقتران سداسي قد يجعل يوم غدا السلبية تطغى لكن لاخوف من قيعاع جديدة باذن اللهوالاقتران السدساسي سيصاحب الزوج تذبذب هبوطا وصعودا وباذن الله قد نرى اليوم الساعة 9 صعود اليورو صباحا لكن الصعود مؤقت مابين النقاط المذكورة وباذن الله سنبدا الصعود القوي فيبدا  بعد غد 23/5/2012  او24 بالكثيرومازالت النضرة ايجابية ان شاء الله لتصحيح صعودي مؤقت لليورو والله اعلى واعلم*

 *وفعلا كما توقعنا وركزوا على الدقة ياشباب نقاط تذبذب اليورو  كان للاقتران السداسي  قوي بحيث استقرت العملات على الذبذبة   ونتابع*

----------


## alomisi

*الان وقبل قليل افتك الاقتران السداس قد نرى صعود وهبوط بحدود50 الى 60 نقطة  وسنبتعد عن التذبذب الصغير نتابع ياشباب  ونحن مع الصعود طبعا لكن نكون حذرين 
وكما سبق وذكرنا ان اي هبوط على الاسترليني او اليورو هو هدف لشراء*

----------


## alomisi

> *الان وقبل قليل افتك الاقتران السداس قد نرى صعود وهبوط بحدود50 الى 60 نقطة  وسنبتعد عن التذبذب الصغير نتابع ياشباب  ونحن مع الصعود طبعا لكن نكون حذرين 
> وكما سبق وذكرنا ان اي هبوط على الاسترليني او اليورو هو هدف لشراء*

 *وفعلا كما شاهدتم تحرك السعر بعد فك الاقتران السداسي تمام ولاخوف ياشباب سندخل شراء على اليورو
عند 12730 ان شاء الله طبعا معنا شراء عند 12711 قديم  اذا هبط السعر الى 12730 كان بها وعززنا مالم فنحن مشتريين من الاسفل    هذا بالنسبة لليورو*

----------


## alomisi

* طبعا ياشباب الايجابية القوية باذن الله ستكونة والله اعلم بعدغدا الساعة السابعة صباحا بتاريخ 24/15/2012 والله اعلى واعلم لاننا سندخل في  اقتران مزدوج ايجابي مربع وتؤكد معنا المؤشرات ذلك ونجوم السار  دخولنا اليوم يكون بحذر وباهداف من 30 الى50 نقطة والاكتفاء من الصفقات الاخيرة*

----------


## alomisi

> *وفعلا كما شاهدتم تحرك السعر بعد فك الاقتران السداسي تمام ولاخوف ياشباب سندخل شراء على اليورو
> عند 12730 ان شاء الله طبعا معنا شراء عند 12711 قديم  اذا هبط السعر الى 12730 كان بها وعززنا مالم فنحن مشتريين من الاسفل    هذا بالنسبة لليورو*

 
تفعل الشرررررراء ياشباب ونحط استوب الصفقة الاخير الي تفعلت تحت منطقة الدخول بعشر نقاط عند 12720 وموفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## حسين الصائغ

بسم الله ما شاء الله  
انا تابعت الصفحات القليلة الماضية ويبدو ان الموضوع لا يخص فقط نجمة السار اذ ارى هناك كلام عن اقترانات وافتراقات واحترت بالتالي عن جوهر اعتماد هذا الموضوع وما هي هذه الأقترانات (مزدوج ايجابي مربع وآخر سداسي ) وبالتالي هناك توقعات لصعود العملات او تذبذبها ارجو التوضيح منك وعذرا ان كنت موضح هذا الشيء سابقا وانا لم انتبه له  
موفق اخي الكريم بأذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> تفعل الشرررررراء ياشباب ونحط استوب الصفقة الاخير الي تفعلت تحت منطقة الدخول بعشر نقاط عند 12720 وموفقين ان شاء الله

 مبرووووووووووووك ياشباب ومعنا من الصفقة الاخيرة الى الان ارباح +80 نقطة خضراء  :015: نخرج بها الان ونبقي على الصفقة القديمة لشراء من 12711 وفيها+100 نقطة وباذن معها الى 13000 على اليورو وموفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## أبوسليمان

اعدادات المؤشر SAR
?

----------


## كوكب الشرق

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك
لدي سؤال ؟ متى سوف تنزل الفيدو الثالث ان شاء الله
انا مهتمه جدا جدا لانه سوف يساعدني في دراسه اقوم بها وبحثت كثيرا عن هذا النضام ولم اجده بالغه العربيه 
الا هنا ارجو ان تسرع في تنزيله ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## alomisi

> اعدادات المؤشر SAR
> ?

  *هلا ابو سلمان الاعدادت الافتراضية اخي بالتوفيق*

----------


## alomisi

> مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك
> لدي سؤال ؟ متى سوف تنزل الفيدو الثالث ان شاء الله
> انا مهتمه جدا جدا لانه سوف يساعدني في دراسه اقوم بها وبحثت كثيرا عن هذا النضام ولم اجده بالغه العربيه 
> الا هنا ارجو ان تسرع في تنزيله ولك جزيل الشكر

 هلا اخي ان شاء الله قريب  جدااااااااااااااا نكمل :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

فرصة قوية باذن الله ياشباب على النفط شراء من 9200 او مايقاربها الاستوب 9150 الهدف 9400 وموفقين

----------


## rami_1401

اخي وعزيزي ايش وضع الباوند واليورو الان 
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> اخي وعزيزي ايش وضع الباوند واليورو الان 
> وشكرا

  باذن الوجهه هي صعود وسيتحقق الصعود الحاد من يوم غد والله اعلم  وكما سبق ونوهنا ان اليورو والاسترليني سيعمل صعود وهبوط بنفس امقدار تقريبا للي هو امس واليوم لاننا في موجة تذبذب ومتساوي بين البيع والشراء واي هبوط للاسترليني او اليورو هو فرصة لشراء باذن الله وستحقق اهداف الشراء الفعلية من يوم غد ان شاء الله والله اعلم :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> *الان وقبل قليل افتك الاقتران السداس قد نرى صعود وهبوط بحدود50 الى 60 نقطة  وسنبتعد عن التذبذب الصغير نتابع ياشباب  ونحن مع الصعود طبعا لكن نكون حذرين 
> وكما سبق وذكرنا ان اي هبوط على الاسترليني او اليورو هو هدف لشراء*

  للمتابعة :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سندخل شراء اليورو من هنا ياشباب 12746 الاستوب 40 نقطة الهدف هذة المرة 13000 باذن الله وعندما تصعد الاسعار ان شاء الله ابتداء من اليوم عصرا او غدا وسيتضاعف الصعود بقوة في يوم 26 سنشرح الاسباب التي جعلتنا ندخل شراء على اليورو وكيف عرفنا مناطق الذبذبة  شرح فيديو وموفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة قوية باذن الله ياشباب على النفط شراء من 9200 او مايقاربها الاستوب 9150 الهدف 9400 وموفقين

  و+30نقطة  :015: الى الان على النفط موفقين ان شاء الله بنستمر مع الصفقة الاستوب مكان دخول موفقين

----------


## كوكب الشرق

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع 
تستاهل تصفيق حار من جمهور المتابعين 
شكرا

----------


## كوكب الشرق

وينك يا خي 
عسى المانع خير

----------


## zamalekna

اعتقد اخى العميسى جاء هبوط حاد وليس صعود حاد ماتفسيرك
هلى اليوم فى جديد

----------


## alomisi

> وينك يا خي 
> عسى المانع خير

  موجودين ومتابعين ياشباب   خير ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> اعتقد اخى العميسى جاء هبوط حاد وليس صعود حاد ماتفسيرك
> هلى اليوم فى جديد

 باذن الله ننتضر الصعود اليوم وهي اخر فرصة للاتجاة الصعودي مالم سنهدج الى تاريخ 2/6/2012

----------


## zamalekna

اهلا بالغالى
ننتظر الجديد هل اللو ده اخر لو ولا ايه حكاية اليورو مش ناوى يجيبها لبر يارب يكون اليوم بداية الصعود

----------


## alomisi

> اهلا بالغالى
> ننتظر الجديد هل اللو ده اخر لو ولا ايه حكاية اليورو مش ناوى يجيبها لبر يارب يكون اليوم بداية الصعود

 ان شاء الله يكون اللو هو على زواية المربع  ومافي كسر للقاع الي شفناة الا بعد زيارة مناطق علوية ان شاء الله

----------


## فرعون الصعيد1

> ان شاء الله يكون اللو هو على زواية المربع  ومافي كسر للقاع الي شفناة الا بعد زيارة مناطق علوية ان شاء الله

 *
مرحبا بيك اخى الغالى 
ما هيا الارقام العلويه من وجه نظرك اى مناطق تقصد
تقبل ودى واحترامى *

----------


## alomisi

> *
> مرحبا بيك اخى الغالى 
> ما هيا الارقام العلويه من وجه نظرك اى مناطق تقصد
> تقبل ودى واحترامى *

 اقصد 12800 وقد يصل الى 13000 كن الان معنا محور الارتكاز الي هي 12665 اذا اغلق فوقها اربع ساعات او ساعة سيكون الصعود هو الاولى واما اذا مازلنا تحتها واغلق اليورو اسفلها فنعلم اننا مازلنا في السلبية والله اعلم

----------


## فرعون الصعيد1

> اقصد 12800 وقد يصل الى 13000 كن الان معنا محور الارتكاز الي هي 12665 اذا اغلق فوقها اربع ساعات او ساعة سيكون الصعود هو الاولى واما اذا مازلنا تحتها واغلق اليورو اسفلها فنعلم اننا مازلنا في السلبية والله اعلم

 *
افادك الله  
نظره موفقه ان شاء الله*

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب نخلي بالنا اليوم بعد ساعتين بالضبط الساعة 17
والله اعلم حركة صعودية قوية ان شاء الله للعملات مقابل الدولار
مهممممممم جدا  :Good:

----------


## خاطر

*الله كريم*

----------


## فرعون الصعيد1

*ربنا ينجينا من القرب ده انا معايا الشراء من  1.3012 على اساس الجاب وكل 60 نقطه كنت بدخل تانى والحساب تقل وربنا يستر*

----------


## mohamedhoussen

> طيب ياشباب نخلي بالنا اليوم بعد ساعتين بالضبط الساعة 17
> والله اعلم حركة صعودية قوية ان شاء الله للعملات مقابل الدولار
> مهممممممم جدا

 نقول ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله هايحصل كدة

----------


## the-zero

> طيب ياشباب نخلي بالنا اليوم بعد ساعتين بالضبط الساعة 17
> والله اعلم حركة صعودية قوية ان شاء الله للعملات مقابل الدولار
> مهممممممم جدا

 سبحان الله .. الساعة 5 بالضبط جاء هبوووووووووووووط قوي ..
يا وسام لا تكون بتراجع الشارت بالمقلوب ...خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
أمزح معاك يا صديقي .. ويبقى لك أجر الإجتهاد لخدمة زملائك ..

----------


## خاطر

صحيح عكس قوي 
بالله شوف لنا متى الهبوط القوي خلنا نستبشر خير هههههه
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## فرعون الصعيد1

*اخوانى الراجل مغلطش فى اى شئ الراجل توقع حاجا والتوقعات يبتصادف يبتخالف فلا تلومو احد 
تقبلو احترامى*

----------


## خاطر

ياخي احنا مالمنا الرجال 
هوه توقع صعود حاد بزمن معين وسبحان الله صار هبوط حاد 
احنا كلنا شرينا قبل مايذكر ذلك 
حبينا ندخل على انفسنا دعابه بالشي الذي حصل فقط وليس هناك اي لوم كل واحد مسوول عن نفسه

----------


## money-maker

يا اخواني اليورو اتجاهه بيع وبصدق لما وجدت الكل بيشتري تأكدت انه حيكون في بيع واضح ، طالما الجميع اتفق على الشراء فالضربه واضحه انه الهدف بيع وتم الايقاع بالجميع
شخصيا سابيع اليورو غداً الساعه 4 صباحاً ان شاء الله تعالى حسب فريم الساعه 
هذا رايي قد أصيب وقد أخطيء
والاخ العميسي يا ريت ما يتأثر من هيك خساره لانه هذا سوق الفوركس ربح وخساره والاتيان بما لا يتوقع أحد
ويا جبل ما يهزك ريح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كوكب الشرق

نحن في انتظارك يا غالي 
لا تطول علينا

----------


## alomisi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  كيفكم ياشباب ونقول ان شاء الله سلامات للي كانو متابعين معانا قبل كل شي اعتذر عن الانقطاع المفاجئ لانو بصراحة 
زي مانتو شايفين كنا متوقعين صعود حاد وتشقلبنا 100% :Doh:  لكن لحقنا نهدج والحمدلله المهم بيني وبينكم انا زعلان ومن ناحية مبسوط  زعلان على الاخوان الي قد يكونو دخلو معانا  وما لحقو يهدجوا والا تضررو وعلى حسابتنا الي انضربت قليل رغم انو 
احنا بايعين من فوق من تاريخ 3/5/2012  والحمدلله باذن الله الاضرار بسيطة  طيب ومبسوط من ناحية ثانية انو ياشباب الواحد 
لما بيمشي على استراتيجية وبيحس ان اتقنها شي جميل لكن بيكون هناك نقص طيب كيف بيكتمل هذا النقص فية عندنا مثل يقول الي مايخطي مايصيب :Good:  طيب احنا مشينا مع الاستراتيجية زي الحلاوى من البيع من تاريخ 3/5/2012 وقلنا الهبوط سيكون الى تاريخ 17/5/2012 طيب وحددنا التصحيح النصفي في يوم 10 وفعلا صحح الازواج في تاريخ 10 لكن كان التصحيح بسيط وعاود النزول وانتضرنا تاريخ 17 بفارغ الصبر الين وصلنا
تاريخ 17/5م2012 وانتضرنا الارتداد تاخر الزوج وصعد في تاريخ 18 صعود بسيط ثم عاود الهبوط وكانت الحاسمة يوم 23/5/2012 الساعة 17 عندما حددنا
انة بداية الموجة الحادة وكان التحديد موفق لتحرك السعر وليس  لتوقعنا لكن عندما عكس علينا السعر هناك اتضح سلوك على استراتيجيتنا  جديد وخرجنا بفائدة 
خسارة الحساب لدولارات بسيطة مقابل الفائدة التي حصلنا عليها كبيرة  طيب وايش الفايدة نريد نفهمها 
طيب ياشباب الفائدة هي انو السعر عندما يصل الى مستويات متدنية من الهبوط وقس على ذالك الصعود  وقبل ان يعكس السعر 360 درجة بيغير السعر سلوكة  
ويكسر النضرية العامة الي ماشي عليها  ليش لان فية هناك تغيير اتجاة قريب والذي سيكون والله اعلم في النصف الاول من شهر 6 وهي من1/6 الى 16/6  والله اعلم  ولنا عودة لشرح اوضح  واي استفسار ياشباب حنا موجودين وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## zamalekna

يعنى تتوقع ايه اللى يحصل هذا الاسبوع

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله  لنا عودة

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب  نجي باذن الله نتكلم عن اليورو  
قبل كل شي لازم نعرف  اقوى خط على الاطلاق لليورو وفعلا هو اقوى خط على الاطلاق هذة السنة وهي نقطة 12475 
طيب ليش اقوى خط على الاطلاق في الحد السفلي لانها تعتبر الدعم السفلي السنوي لليورو يعني اي هبوط اسفل هذة النقطة يعتبر فرصة لشراء ولازم نعرف ان هذا الهبوط اذا هبط اليورو اسفلها حيكون ذيل لشمعت الشهر  ومن ثم يعود السعر فوقها وحطوها في بالكم 12475طبعا المتوقع للايام القادمة انو حنكون في موجة تذبذب  عند هذة النقطة والصعود منها هو الاولى او الارجح لكن لازم السعر يعود اليها حتى لو صعد شوي لازم يعود اليها مرة ومرتين وقد ثلاث مرات ومن ثم ينطلق صعود اما اذا اغلق هذا الشهر اسفلها  فننتضر من اليورو 11800 وقد نرى 11600 وهذا انا استبعدة لانو الدعم السنوي غاليا بيرتد السعر منة وخصوصا الدعم السنوي السفلي لانو هناك معانا دعم سنوي وسط وكان عند 13500 ودعم سنوي علوي عند 14200 وقد عاد اليورو منها عندما اصتدم بها لوتذكرون ونحن الان في الدعم السنوي السفلي 12475  
اهم شي ان لايغلق اليورو اسفلها هذا الشهر 
ولنا متابعة وعودة سنعمل اوامر شراء معلقة عند هذة النقطة وقد نعزز لونزل السعر شوي  حتى لونزل السعر ياشباب  
واغلق شهر اسفلها وغير الاتجاة سلبي لازم يعيد اختبارها وسنخرج منة لو عملها ومتابعين باذن الله

----------


## كوكب الشرق

الحمد لله على السلامه
ولا يهمك اخي قدر الله ما شاء فعل
انا كنت انتضر اخر الشهر لانه بيعمل قاع وثم يصعد 
ان شاء الله نكون موفقين في الشراء 
اخي متى سوف تنزل الفيديو الثالث 
انا متشوق جدا

----------


## alomisi

هلاااااااااا شباب كيفكم انا داخل اليوم وفرص قوية باذن الله وبوقت محدد باذن الله سندخل شراء على اليورو والاسترليني والذهب الساعة التاسعة صبااااااااااااااحا
باذن الله سيكون هناك ارتفاع قوي باذن الله  اشوفكم الساعة 9

----------


## alomisi

الدولار فرنك للبيع وانفراج واضح على نجوم الاربع ساعات ويفضل البيع الساعة التاسعة او العاشرة صباح اليوم موفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اليورو دولار لشرررررررررراء باذن الله على مدار اليوم  السعر الحالي 12370 الهدف الاول 12470 هدف ثاني 12600 موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

شراء الذهب من اسعار 1560 او 1555 الهدف الاول 1580 باذن الله ومتاح للمضاعفة  موجة حادة صعود
موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الاسترليني شرااااااااااااء من الاسعار الحالية 15460 ويفضل الشراء الساعة التاسعة  صباحا   موفقين باذن الله

----------


## nawaffqq

الاخ العميسي  GBP\NZD
 نجومك الى اين اتجاهها ! 
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

الان باذن الله تبدا الايجابية

----------


## alomisi

> الاخ العميسي  GBP\NZD
>  نجومك الى اين اتجاهها ! 
> وشكرا

 اليوم تقريبا سلبي اخي لكن هناك صعود قوي على المدى القريب اليوم سلبي والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

نتابع شاهدوا كيف ستبدا الايجابية من الساعة 8

----------


## mohamedhoussen

تقصد هبوط ام صعود  اخى العزيز
ان شاء الله طبعا

----------


## moh.gahmy

*متابع معاك اخ العميسى 
موفق ان شاء الله بتحليلاتك
تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## alomisi

> تقصد هبوط ام صعود  اخى العزيز
> ان شاء الله طبعا

 ان شاء الله هذة المرة صعوووووود

----------


## alomisi

> *متابع معاك اخ العميسى 
> موفق ان شاء الله بتحليلاتك
> تقبل تحياتى*

 ياهلا فيك اخي موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعه كل الصفقات موفقة باذن الله

----------


## مضارب يورو

موفق اخي.........وياريت تحدد الاستوب الله يجزيك خير

----------


## alomisi

الاستوبات مناطق الدخول باذن الله ونضرررررررررررررررررررررررررة موفقة وبتوقيت موفق  :013:  ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## Mr Euro

*متابع معاك اخ العميسى 
تعتقد هل من الممكن رجوعة تانى عند 1.2360
اتذنقت فى عملية sell 
تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## alomisi

> *متابع معاك اخ العميسى 
> تعتقد هل من الممكن رجوعة تانى عند 1.2360
> اتذنقت فى عملية sell 
> تقبل تحياتى*

  اشوف انها مستبعدة شوي لانو اليوم كامل صعود على اليورو وحيكون معنا دعم لصعود الساعة 14 و15 وامكن نشوف تصحيح الساعة 17 او 18 وغدا حيكون ايجابي ايضا والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> هلاااااااااا شباب كيفكم انا داخل اليوم وفرص قوية باذن الله وبوقت محدد باذن الله سندخل شراء على اليورو والاسترليني والذهب الساعة التاسعة صبااااااااااااااحا
> باذن الله سيكون هناك ارتفاع قوي باذن الله  اشوفكم الساعة 9

 
ضربة معلم :013:  
توقيت موفق ياشباب ونخلي بالنا الساعة  14 و15 لانو حيزيد عم الصعود فيهم وحيكون هناك معانا سلبية الساعة 17 او 18 والله اعلم موفقين :Good:

----------


## Mr Euro

*شكرا اخ العميسى*

----------


## alomisi

> *شكرا اخ العميسى*

 ياهلا فيك اخي

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب ننتضر دعم الصعود الساعة القادمة باذن الله كما سبق ونوهنا  وكما لاحضنا شويت تصحيح ونتابع :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باقي لدعم الصعووووووووووود  15 دقيقة ياشباب والله اعلم  نتابع      سبحان الله هل سيكون الدولار سلبي فعلاااااااااا نتابع

----------


## المـهندس

معك اخي الفاضل بس حتى لو صعد اذا اشتريتوا اشتروا بحذر شديد لانه عكس الاتجاه و اليورو ما زال أمامه هبوط مدوي  
حتى تاريخ 19-6

----------


## فرعون الصعيد1

*اخى المسى اترى اقفال شمعه اربع سعات على  اليورو فوق 1.2400 ستكون* *بدايه فعليه للصعود ام لا*

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله مازلنا مع الصعود اليوم ياشباب   نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> *اخى المسى اترى اقفال شمعه اربع سعات على  اليورو فوق 1.2400 ستكون* *بدايه فعليه للصعود ام لا*

 اظن والله اعلم اننا سنرى اليو اغلاق فوق 12470 والله اعلم

----------


## مضارب يورو

> ضربة معلم 
> توقيت موفق ياشباب ونخلي بالنا الساعة  14 و15 لانو حيزيد عم الصعود فيهم وحيكون هناك معانا سلبية الساعة 17 او 18 والله اعلم موفقين

 من الساعة 14 و15 وهو في نزول يامعلم .................والساعة 17 انضربنا يامعلم

----------


## alomisi

حركت ضرب استوبات لانهم عارفين انو الكل مشتري لكن مواصلين مع الشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء والدليل الان ستتشكل شموع انعكاسية

----------


## k.e.n

> من الساعة 14 و15 وهو في نزول يامعلم .................والساعة 17 انضربنا يامعلم

  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## zamalekna

> حركت ضرب استوبات لانهم عارفين انو الكل مشتري لكن مواصلين مع الشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء والدليل الان ستتشكل شموع انعكاسية

  والله ياخى كل يوم نسمع عن صعود ولا نرى غير التصحيح والله الواحد خلاص جاب اخره وهنبطل الشغلانه دى ونشوف حاجه تانى احسن بدل حرق الاعصاب اللى الواحد فيه
حرام اللى بيعمله اليورو فى الواحد ده بجد حراااااااااااااام حتى الباوند التانى مسلمش
لا اقول غير لنا الله
انا حسابى ميستحملش 100 نقطه نزول وللاسف 100 نقطه قريبه

----------


## المـهندس

اهداف اليورو واضحه تماما باللون الازرق في التشارت

----------


## alomisi

> والله ياخى كل يوم نسمع عن صعود ولا نرى غير التصحيح والله الواحد خلاص جاب اخره وهنبطل الشغلانه دى ونشوف حاجه تانى احسن بدل حرق الاعصاب اللى الواحد فيه
> حرام اللى بيعمله اليورو فى الواحد ده بجد حراااااااااااااام حتى الباوند التانى مسلمش
> لا اقول غير لنا الله
> انا حسابى ميستحملش 100 نقطه نزول وللاسف 100 نقطه قريبه

  ياخي خلي في بالك انو قبل اي صعود كبير او تغيير اتجاة بيحصل زي هذة الحركة   وكما نرى عاد السعر لمعاودة الصعود لكن باذن الله لن نرى مثل هذة الحركة الابعد فترة ان شاء الله  
وباذن الله تغيير اتجاهات ونقول باذن الله اننا قد راينا اخر القيعان ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سناخذ اليورو شراء من هنا 12429 الاستوب 12400 وباذن الله لاهداف60 نقطة
الاستوب حيكون نجمة السار لشارت النصف ساعة السفلية اذا انضربت بنخرج من الصفقة

----------


## zamalekna

اهلا بك اخى العميسى لكن اليورو كل ما يحاول يطلع نلاقى خبر يديله على دماغه سبحان الله
اديك شايف نزل كام نمذ دخول سوق اليابان الى دخول اوربا 120 وكسر دعم
ياريت تعطينا وجهة نظرك والى اين ذاهب بنا اليورو

----------


## alomisi

> اهلا بك اخى العميسى لكن اليورو كل ما يحاول يطلع نلاقى خبر يديله على دماغه سبحان الله
> اديك شايف نزل كام نمذ دخول سوق اليابان الى دخول اوربا 120 وكسر دعم
> ياريت تعطينا وجهة نظرك والى اين ذاهب بنا اليورو

  باذن الله اخي لازم نشوف مناطق 12530 وقد ربما 12600 ومن هناك سنحدد مواصلة الصعود او معاودة الهبوط لكن باذن الله لن نرى قيعان جديدة ان شاء الله 
المرتقب او الارجح اننا سنكون في ذبذبة الايام الجاية مابين 12400 ومناطق 12530 او 12600 ان شاء الله المهم انو باذن الله لا مجال لقيعان جديدة والله اعلم ونخلي بالنا من سلبية يوم 7 و8 
واعتقد والله اعلم سنبدا الصعود الفعلي من تاريخ 16/6/2012 والله اعلم

----------


## بو محمد

السلام عليكم
تسلم على هذا الموضوع وبصراحة شدني التحليل وبالصميم وسأكون من المتابعين لك ان شاء الله
تم شراءه من 12429 وان شاء الله يصيب هدف ال60 نقطة عند 12489 
الا تعتقد توجد مقاومة عند 12470 واذا تعداها ذاهب الى 1.2510 وثم الى 1.2545  واذا لم يتعداها ينزل للاسفل الى 1.2385 وثم الى 1.2355 هذه وجهة نظر اريد رايك فيها وشكرا لك

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> تسلم على هذا الموضوع وبصراحة شدني التحليل وبالصميم وسأكون من المتابعين لك ان شاء الله
> تم شراءه من 12429 وان شاء الله يصيب هدف ال60 نقطة عند 12489 
> الا تعتقد توجد مقاومة عند 12470 واذا تعداها ذاهب الى 1.2510 وثم الى 1.2545  واذا لم يتعداها ينزل للاسفل الى 1.2385 وثم الى 1.2355 هذه وجهة نظر اريد رايك فيها وشكرا لك

  ياهلاااااااا فيك اخي وباذن الله شويت تصحيح وباذن الله سينطلق الزوج بعد ضرب الزاوية 42 تقريبا الساع 17.45 بعد ربع ساعة من الان نتتابع ولو نطلق باذن الله ننتضر التصحيح او الخروج في الزاوية 90 الساعة 21.45
وموفقين باذن الله نتابع

----------


## alomisi

> ياهلاااااااا فيك اخي وباذن الله شويت تصحيح وباذن الله سينطلق الزوج بعد ضرب الزاوية 42 تقريبا الساع 17.45 بعد ربع ساعة من الان نتتابع ولو نطلق باذن الله ننتضر التصحيح او الخروج في الزاوية 90 الساعة 21.45
> وموفقين باذن الله نتابع

  باذن الله فعلاااااااااا نكون في نصف الموجة وباقي النصف الاخر الى الزاوية 90 ان شاء الله الى حدود الساعة 21 نتابع

----------


## alomisi

نحط الاستوب مكان الدخول ياشباب ان شاء الله           لليورو   
سبحان الله

----------


## alomisi

طيب صفقة المرة الماضية ياشباب انضرب الاستوب لكن على فكرة كان الاستوب منطقة الدخول وكنا ربحانين بحدود 50 نقطة وارتد السعر  المهم خرجنا لا لينا ولا علينا باذن الله نخلي بالنا فية هناك ريحة هبوط قوية على اليورو ياشباب افضل عمل بيع هنا سعر الحالي12572 والهدف 100 نقطة الاستوب 40 نقطة والله اعلم النضرة قوية هذة المرة ياشباب باذن الله وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## zamalekna

بس اخى العميسى اغلاق الشمعه اليوميه بهذا المنظر معناه اكتمال سيناريو الصعود ممكن البيع يبدا من 2630 تقريبا

----------


## alomisi

> بس اخى العميسى اغلاق الشمعه اليوميه بهذا المنظر معناه اكتمال سيناريو الصعود ممكن البيع يبدا من 2630 تقريبا

  الهبوط حتمي ان شاء الله طيب طاب الهبوط حتمي وانا بقول حتمي وعارف ايش بقول ان شاء الله ومتاكدين من النزول حنقول ممكن نعزز  واخر تعزيز لو وصل السعر السعر عند 12630 فعلا هي اقوى نقطة رغم انها مستبعدة شوي بالنسبة للاستوب ياخي انا مابحب الاستوبات لكن اكثر الانتقادات من الشباب يقلك نبغى استوب فبنعمل استوب بالنسبة لي مابعمل استوبات وبضل التعزيز والخروج من التعزيزات بيكون نقاط الشراء القديمة ان شاء الله موفقين اخي مشكور :Good:

----------


## alomisi

وننبة الشباب ياشباب اياشباب اليورو باقي معاة نزول  شارت اليومي متشبع شرااااااااااااااااااء يتبقى معانا نزول شارت اليوم ليتشبع بيع علشان يتوافق معانا الاسبوعي واليومي والاربع ساعات بعدها نشتري اليورو واحنا متطمنين والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

ويفضل التعزيز عند 12620 لانها لو وصلها السعر حتكون قوية واشوف انو مافي مجال يزور ال 1630 والله اعلم :Good:

----------


## بو محمد

شكرا لك على التنبيهات صدقني كنت خايف ان يعدي 12630 وان شاء الله الا الاسفل 
والهدف نفسه 100 نقطة يعني عند 12470 صحيح اخي ولا انا غلطان

----------


## بو محمد

لم يستطيع ان يعدي المقاومة القوية عند 12630 وصل السعر 12626 وان شاء الله النزول للاسفل ممكن يصل الى 12440 ويتوقف ام في مجال للنزول 
الرجاء وضح لنا الامر وشكرا لك

----------


## alomisi

> ويفضل التعزيز عند 12620 لانها لو وصلها السعر حتكون قوية واشوف انو مافي مجال يزور ال 1630 والله اعلم

 ونشوف الدقة ياشباب في الاقتباس فعلا لم يستطيع اليورو الوصول الى 12630 وهبط من12624
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك  ياشباب +  100 نقطة خضررررررررراءوصفقة التعزيز +120 نقطة 
ونتابع :Good:

----------


## zamalekna

تتوقع الارتداد باذن الله ولا ايه

----------


## alomisi

> تتوقع الارتداد باذن الله ولا ايه

  ان شاء الله شوية وندخل شراء باقي مع اليورو شويت ذبذبة  وتصحيح وحناخذة شراء ان شاء الله اول المؤشرات تعطينا دخوووووووول موفقين باذن الله
ان شاء تكون استفدت من فرصة الامس
والله بنرتاح ياشباب
لما نشوف ناس بتستفيد 
وبيعطينا  :013: باور 
للوصول للافضل ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

فرصة حلوة بيع الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 9850 الهدف 20 نقطة  والاستوب 20

----------


## alomisi

على فكرة ياشباب اشوف انو اليوم مافي حركة قوية للعملات هي مجرد ذبذبة  والسلبية اقوى من الايجابية بس يحاول واحد يستفيد من 10 الى 20 نقطة بحذر وحنفتح باب الاستفسارت لاي سؤال حول اي عملة ممن نعطي الي نقدر علية ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> فرصة حلوة بيع الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 9850 الهدف 20 نقطة  والاستوب 20

  مبروك ياشباب +20 نقطة خضررررررراء :Good:  من الاسترالي دولار وشوفو الذبذبة كيف اليوم يعني احنا لو حطينا الهدف 30 كان مشكلة لكن متاجرة اليوم من10 الى20 نقطة ونخلي في بالنا انو الايجابية مازالت على الدولار اليوم :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الحين ناكل الاسترالي زي المنشار حنبيع من هنا 9854  الاستوب 20 الهدف 20  باذن الله نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> الحين ناكل الاسترالي زي المنشار حنبيع من هنا 9854  الاستوب 20 الهدف 20  باذن الله نتابع

  مبرووووووووووووووك نكتفي هنا ياشباب ومبرووووووووووك +20 نقطة خضراء :Good:  من الاسترالي   وزي ماقلنا زي المنشار وخلو بالكم من اليورو باقي معاة سلبية بحدود ساعتين الى ثلاث ساعات انا اتوقع  ذلك وموفقين

----------


## alomisi

شوفو الاسترالي ومحاولة لصعود لكن فاشلة وكذلك اليورو واي صعود هو هدف للبيع  لو يصعد اليورو شوي امكن نبيعة بهد ف 20 وكذلك الاسترلي لو يرجع ل 9855 حنبيعة او8960 نتابع ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

ننتضر الان قليل  ياشباب  علشان بيع على اليورو او الاسترالي  لكن بعد ان تكتمل الايجابية او الذبذبة البسيطة نتابع اعتقد هذة المرة راح نبيع من فوق شوي

----------


## alomisi

الان بيع الاسترالي الهدف 20 نقطة ان شاء الله السعر الحالي   8952 
الاستوب  :Good: 25

----------


## alomisi

وكذالك اليورو الان من سعر 12460 الاستوب 25 الهدف  :Good: 25

----------


## alomisi

الي مالحق يبيع الاسترالي يلحق من هنا 8965 الهدف 30 نقطة ان شاء الله
ونرفع استوب الصفقة الاولى الى 30 نقطة عند 8980 والي يحب يعزز يعزز

----------


## simpa2000f

> وكذالك اليورو الان من سعر 12460 الاستوب 25 الهدف 25

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن تقول لنا وجهة نظرك على المدى المتوسط لليورو دولار ماهي نقاط المقاومه والتواريخ التي تؤثر في اليورو  
تحياتي

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن تقول لنا وجهة نظرك على المدى المتوسط لليورو دولار ماهي نقاط المقاومه والتواريخ التي تؤثر في اليورو  
> تحياتي

  هلا ابن العمودي ويامرحبا  احنا الان في ذبذب  الايجابية ان شاء الله والله اعلم حتكون من تاريخ 19 هذا الشهر   الحين يتبقى معنا هبوط بالنسبة لليورو الان والاسترلي
ملاحضة مهمة لو فكر الاسترالي يزور 8985 اعرفو انو النزول راح يكون الى اسفل 8930 وكذالك اليورو  لو ارتفع الى 12490 نعرف انو النزول راح يكون الى اسفل 12400 ان شاء الله لانو الحين احنا عند منطقت الصفر ولو صعدوا النقاط المذكورة راح يكونوا لمسوا خط 90 والتصحيح من خط 90 بيكون قوي والله اعلم نتابع

----------


## bu_mohammed

مبرووووك تحقق الهدف

----------


## bu_mohammed

> هلا ابن العمودي ويامرحبا  احنا الان في ذبذب  الايجابية ان شاء الله والله اعلم حتكون من تاريخ 19 هذا الشهر   الحين يتبقى معنا هبوط بالنسبة لليورو الان والاسترلي
> ملاحضة مهمة لو فكر الاسترالي يزور 8985 اعرفو انو النزول راح يكون الى اسفل 8930 وكذالك اليورو  لو ارتفع الى 12490 نعرف انو النزول راح يكون الى اسفل 12400 ان شاء الله لانو الحين احنا عند منطقت الصفر ولو صعدوا النقاط المذكورة راح يكونوا لمسوا خط 90 والتصحيح من خط 90 بيكون قوي والله اعلم نتابع

 وصلنا لل1.2490 
وبنتظار الموجة القادة

----------


## alomisi

ممكن نقول اخر تعزيز بالنسبة لليورو من السعر الحالي 12490 الهبوط حتمي ان شاء الله ياشباب  وكذلك على الاسترالي الهبوط جاي ومتابعين طبعا الاهداف لتعزيزات بتكون مكان دخول الصفقات التعزيز السابقة

----------


## متمرجن كوول

ماشاء الله تبارك الله , أخي alomisi  هل ممكن أن تعطيني رابط أو ملخص للطريقة , ولو أمكن أن تشرحها على اليوتوب ,, وكتر الله خيرك.

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب للحيطة فقط نخرج من صفقات التعزيز ب20 او25+ نقطة ونخلي الصفقات  الي دخلناها من هناالقديمة موفقين ان شاء الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله , أخي alomisi  هل ممكن أن تعطيني رابط أو ملخص للطريقة , ولو أمكن أن تشرحها على اليوتوب ,, وكتر الله خيرك.

  هلا فيك اخي اقراء استراتيجية سندس العميسي ولو مالاقيتها اكتب في البحث استراتيجية سندس العميسي شرح مفصل وبالنسبة لنجوم السار موجود في اول الموضوع  هذا وموفق اخي ان شاء الله والسموحه  من الشرح لانو والله شرحنا كثير 
والوقت  ضيق معنا اخي بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اذا رجع اليورو الى 12490 سنعيد البيع واذا رجع الاسترالي الى 8990 سنعيد البيع ايضا نتابع ونفس الاهداف :Good:

----------


## simpa2000f

> هلا فيك اخي اقراء استراتيجية سندس العميسي ولو مالاقيتها اكتب في البحث استراتيجية سندس العميسي شرح مفصل وبالنسبة لنجوم السار موجود في اول الموضوع هذا وموفق اخي ان شاء الله والسموحه من الشرح لانو والله شرحنا كثير    والوقت ضيق معنا اخي بالتوفيق

   ما رأيك في هذا

----------


## متمرجن كوول

> هلا فيك اخي اقراء استراتيجية سندس العميسي ولو مالاقيتها اكتب في البحث استراتيجية سندس العميسي شرح مفصل وبالنسبة لنجوم السار موجود في اول الموضوع  هذا وموفق اخي ان شاء الله والسموحه  من الشرح لانو والله شرحنا كثير 
> والوقت  ضيق معنا اخي بالتوفيق

 أعتذارك مرفوض يا أخي العميسي الكريم (ههههههههه), فلابد من وجود ملخص , خاصة وأعتقد بأنك (على مافهمت) تشير الى أن الطريقة عبارة عن قسمين (استراتيجية سندس العميسي و  نجوم السار) , وأذا لا يوجد ملخص أرجو أرشادي أيهما اقرأ أولاً؟ استراتيجية سندس العميسي ؟ أم نجوم السار؟
ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## youness29677

ممكن أستاذ العميسي تكمل شرح برنامج جنزيلا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## كوكب الشرق

نعم اخي شرح برنامج الجنزيلا
لانك اوعدتنا  ووعد الحر دين عليه في انتضارك  لا تطول علينا

----------


## the-zero

أخي العميسي ..
كيف ترى زوج الباوند ؟؟؟

----------


## بو محمد

أخي العميسي عسى ما شر ما بينت من كم يوم عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله وطمني عنك

----------


## كوكب الشرق

طمنا عليك  يا غالي

----------


## كوكب الشرق

اخي العزيز 
اين اختفيت  لعل المانع خير 
طمنا عليك

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم شباب  ومشكور كل من سال عني  في غيابي    باذن الله ياشباب فرصة حلوة على الفرنك السويسري شراء من الاسعار الحالية الاستوب 30 الهدف 100 السعر الحالي  0.9480 وانا افضل التعزيز من مكان الاستوب لو فكر ينزلها وقد نشوف الساعات الجاية شويت ذبذبة المهم الاتجاة صعود الى نقاط لاباس بها ان شاء الله  موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

طبعا هدفنا على السويسري معلوم واشوف انو باقي معاة شويت تصحيح قبل الصعود للهدف مافي خوف ان شاء الله يعني قد يزور 0.9470 مرة ثانية  والله اعلم لكن الصعود موفق باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> طبعا هدفنا على السويسري معلوم واشوف انو باقي معاة شويت تصحيح قبل الصعود للهدف مافي خوف ان شاء الله يعني قد يزور 0.9470 مرة ثانية  والله اعلم لكن الصعود موفق باذن الله

  وفعلا حدث التصحيح ونحن فيها على فكرة ركزوا على وقت المشاركة الذي في الاقتباس ووقت هبوط السعر :Good:  لايفكر احد انو احنا بنجيب التوصية او التحذير  بعد هبوط او اثناء لكن بتوفيق الله قبل  موفقين ان شاء الله واعذرونا على الانقطاع انشغلنا شوي على موقع الزولو تريد وباذن الله مراكز متقدمة قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم شباب  ومشكور كل من سال عني  في غيابي    باذن الله ياشباب فرصة حلوة على الفرنك السويسري شراء من الاسعار الحالية الاستوب 30 الهدف 100 السعر الحالي  0.9480 وانا افضل التعزيز من مكان الاستوب لو فكر ينزلها وقد نشوف الساعات الجاية شويت ذبذبة المهم الاتجاة صعود الى نقاط لاباس بها ان شاء الله  موفقين باذن الله

 موفقين ياشباب الى الان +35 نقطة خضراء  ونتابع الى الاهداف :Good: سنكتفي باذن الله ب50 نقطة عند 0.9530

----------


## كوكب الشرق

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله على السلامه  نورت المنتدى
اخي ما رايك في الباوند دولار الى اي نقطه سوف ينزل للضرروره
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## alomisi

> موفقين ياشباب الى الان +35 نقطة خضراء  ونتابع الى الاهدافسنكتفي باذن الله ب50 نقطة عند 0.9530

  مبروك ياشباب و +50نقطه خضراء  من الفرنك  وفعلا كان التوقيت دقيق وارتد السعر منها :Wink Smile: وننتضر فرصة اخرى :Good:

----------


## youness29677

> مبروك ياشباب و +50نقطه خضراء  من الفرنك  وفعلا كان التوقيت دقيق وارتد السعر منهاوننتضر فرصة اخرى

  السلام عليكم
الحمد لله على السلامه نورت ورشتك 
مبروك الهدف أستاذ عميسي

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله على السلامه  نورت المنتدى
> اخي ما رايك في الباوند دولار الى اي نقطه سوف ينزل للضرروره
> ومشكور مقدما

 هلا اخي كوكب الشرق نورت يالغالي بالنسبة للاسترليني بعطيك الخلاصة عندي والله اعلم ان الاسترليني يتوجب عليه زيارة مناطق 15500 بالضرورة حتى وان صعد الى 15800 ولم اقتنع بالايجابية الاخيرة لليورو والاسترليني وكلها ارتفاعات مؤقتة والله اعلم واشوف انو هناك بقية للهبوط وليس من الضرروي رؤية قيعان جديدة على الاقل زيارتها او النول الى القرب منها والله اعلم :Good:

----------


## كوكب الشرق

مشكور اخي 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله على السلامه نورت ورشتك 
> مبروك الهدف أستاذ عميسي

  ياهلا فيك اخ يونس مشكور يالغالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب باذن الله نقدر نبيع الاسترالي واحنا مطمنين ان شاء الله والتعزيز لو فكر يعكس 30 نقطة والهدف 70 نقطة ان شاء الله وكذالك شراء  الدولار كندي والتعزيز اذا فكر يهبط 30 نقطة الهدف للكندي 50 نقطة  
وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله سعر الاسترالي دولار الان 1.0256وسعر الدولار كندي الان :Good: 1.0160

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب باذن الله نقدر نبيع الاسترالي واحنا مطمنين ان شاء الله والتعزيز لو فكر يعكس 30 نقطة والهدف 70 نقطة ان شاء الله وكذالك شراء  الدولار كندي والتعزيز اذا فكر يهبط 30 نقطة الهدف للكندي 50 نقطة  
> وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله سعر الاسترالي دولار الان 1.0256وسعر الدولار كندي الان1.0160

  وفعلا كنا متطمنين ومتاكدين ومبروك لمن دخل معنا ياشباب والى الاهداف ان شاء الله  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب على السريع صفقات موفقة  
شراء الدولار كندي
شراء الدولار فرنك
بيع اليورو 
بيع ازوج لاسترليني
بيع النيوز
الدخول بلوتات صغيرة
الاهداف 200 نقطة لكل زوج والتعزيز عند الانعكاس 50 نقطة بدون استوب :Good: 
الي بيعرف توصياتي 
ونسبة نجاحها يدخل الي 
الى متشكك يتفرج وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## كوكب الشرق

مشكور اخس العزيز
دخلت وعلى الله الاتكال 
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  ياشباب على السريع صفقات موفقة  
شراء الدولار كندي
شراء الدولار فرنك
بيع اليورو 
بيع ازوج لاسترليني
بيع النيوز
الدخول بلوتات صغيرة
الاهداف 200 نقطة لكل زوج والتعزيز عند الانعكاس 50 نقطة بدون استوب
الي بيعرف توصياتي 
ونسبة نجاحها يدخل الي 
الى متشكك يتفرج وموفقين باذن الله    طيب ممكن تكتب الاسباب ياباشا 
عشان الجميع يستفاد 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## se2007

*استاذي العميسي هل من اشاره لما هو موجود في التوقيع الرسمه التي تمثل  القطع الناقص على ما اظن وماهي دلالاتها   ان كان ممكنا ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب على السريع صفقات موفقة  
> شراء الدولار كندي
> شراء الدولار فرنك
> بيع اليورو 
> بيع ازوج لاسترليني
> بيع النيوز
> الدخول بلوتات صغيرة
> الاهداف 200 نقطة لكل زوج والتعزيز عند الانعكاس 50 نقطة بدون استوب
> الي بيعرف توصياتي 
> ...

 نقدر نقول مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على اليورو والاسترليني ونخرج الان من اليورو بحدود 200 نقطة ومن الاسترليني بحدود 100 نقطة مبروك ياشباب  ومن الدولار فرنك بحدود 100 نقطه وننتضر الاسترالي والكندي
نخرج منهم ونخلي الاسترالي بيع والكندي شراءوبيع النيوز
حصيلة اليوم   +400 
نقطه خضرااااااااء مبروك لمن اعطانا الثقه بالتوفيق :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

نركز ياشباب مازالت باقي صفقاتنا في المسار السليم ولايغركم اي صعود  بالنسبة لصفقات البيع  باذن الله النزووووووووول اتي والتعزيز هو الافضل موفقين
فيه ملاحضه لاتستغربوا اذا رايتم الاسترليني على المدى المتوسط عند 14500 او14000 :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

بداء العد التنازلي لهبوط الاستراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي  نتابع
وكذلك الدولار كندي لشراء وشمعت توقيع لصعود وهي المطرقه وتليها شمعت انجمه تاشيره صعود 100 نقطة ان شاء الله بتوقيع الشمعتين :Good:  :Drive1:

----------


## Moath Mohammed

> بداء العد التنازلي لهبوط الاستراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي  نتابع
> وكذلك الدولار كندي لشراء وشمعت توقيع لصعود وهي المطرقه وتليها شمعت انجمه تاشيره صعود 100 نقطة ان شاء الله بتوقيع الشمعتين

 بالتوفيق وننتظر تنبيهك وإشارتك وتوقعك

----------


## كوكب الشرق

مشكور اخي الحمد لله دخلت وربحت
توصياتك بالنسبه الي ثقه يا اخي
الف شكر

----------


## الطائر الناري

ممكن التمبلت لاهنت

----------


## nawaffqq

العميسي كيف الحال  
بخصوص الاسترليني نيوزلندي 
gbp\nzd 
رايك يالطيب 
ومنظرين رايك يا بطل وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> العميسي كيف الحال  
> بخصوص الاسترليني نيوزلندي 
> gbp\nzd 
> رايك يالطيب 
> ومنظرين رايك يا بطل وشكرا

  هلا اخ نواف يعطيك العافيه اخي بالنسبه للاسترليني نيوز باذن الله هناك صعود قريبا الى 19500 وقد نرى 19700   لكن نحط في بالنا انو قد نرى 19200 او 19150 هبوطا ونا استبعد 19150 وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

> ممكن التمبلت لاهنت

 هلا اخي الشرح للمؤشرات موجود على الموضوع والله لا اعلم في اي صفحة وستجدا
  شرح اوضح للموشرات في موضوع استراتيجيه سندس العميسي  والمعذره اخي

----------


## كوكب الشرق

صباح الخير
في انتضار توجيهاتك اخي العزيز

----------


## alomisi

> مشكور اخي الحمد لله دخلت وربحت
> توصياتك بالنسبه الي ثقه يا اخي
> الف شكر

 مبروك اخي كوكب الشرق وباذن الله اخضر على الدوام موفقين

----------


## الطائر الناري

> هلا اخي الشرح للمؤشرات موجود على الموضوع والله لا اعلم في اي صفحة وستجدا
>   شرح اوضح للموشرات في موضوع استراتيجيه سندس العميسي  والمعذره اخي

 اخي العميسي
رحت للموضوع و ما لقيت المؤشر مرفق   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t140908.html

----------


## alomisi

> اخي العميسي
> رحت للموضوع و ما لقيت المؤشر مرفق   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t140908.html

 ابشر يالغالي  اشوف الصفحة وراجع لك

----------


## alomisi

> ياشباب على السريع صفقات موفقة  
> شراء الدولار كندي
> شراء الدولار فرنك
> بيع اليورو 
> بيع ازوج لاسترليني
> بيع النيوز
> الدخول بلوتات صغيرة
> الاهداف 200 نقطة لكل زوج والتعزيز عند الانعكاس 50 نقطة بدون استوب
> الي بيعرف توصياتي 
> ...

 
مبرررررررررررررررروك على الربح في باقي الازواج
ولنا عوده نكتفي هنا ياشباب :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> بداء العد التنازلي لهبوط الاستراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي  نتابع
> وكذلك الدولار كندي لشراء وشمعت توقيع لصعود وهي المطرقه وتليها شمعت انجمه تاشيره صعود 100 نقطة ان شاء الله بتوقيع الشمعتين

 للمتاااااااابعه :Good:  :013:

----------


## alomisi

+150 من الخروف الاسترالي و+50 نقطه من الكندي و+100 نقطة من النيوز واخضر على الدوام ان شاء الله اشوفكم الاسبوع القادم موفقين 
المجموع +300 نقطه 
مجموع نفاط الاسبوع 
400+300+50=750  750+
 نقطه خضرااااااااا

----------


## youness29677

> +150 من الخروف الاسترالي و+50 نقطه من الكندي و+100 نقطة من النيوز واخضر على الدوام ان شاء الله اشوفكم الاسبوع القادم موفقين 
> المجموع +300 نقطه 
> مجموع نفاط الاسبوع 
> 400+300+50=750  750+
>  نقطه خضرااااااااا

 مبروك الأرباح

----------


## الطائر الناري

> ابشر يالغالي  اشوف الصفحة وراجع لك

 ممكن اسم المؤشر بالانجليزي 
و الف مبرووووووووك عليكم الارباح

----------


## ashrafsm

*بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وان شاء الله صفقة الاسترليني نيوزيلندي نصطادها من اولها وان شاء الله فيها لايقل عن 300 نقطة*

----------


## alomisi

> *بالتوفيق أخي الكريم وان شاء الله صفقة الاسترليني نيوزيلندي نصطادها من اولها وان شاء الله فيها لايقل عن 300 نقطة*

 ان شاء الله اخي الصفقه تحتاج شويت صبر وباذن الله 300 و400 جايه  جايه ونحط الاستوب منطقت الدخول
ونذكر الشباب ان شاء الله لن نضع في صفحات الموضوع  الاالفرص المضمونة باذن الله
بس بنكون نخلي مجال لاي ارتداد من 30 الى 50 نقطه وخلو مسار الصفقه علي  :013: وموفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## كوكب الشرق

بارك الله فيك اخي 
الحمد لله طلعنا بمربح جيد جدا 
انا خصوصا انتقمت من الاسترالي دولار  دخلت عليه صفقه قيمة النقطه 5 دولار واخذت منه 70 نقطه  350 دولار الهم لك الحمد والشكر
نحن في انتضارك يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> بارك الله فيك اخي 
> الحمد لله طلعنا بمربح جيد جدا 
> انا خصوصا انتقمت من الاسترالي دولار  دخلت عليه صفقه قيمة النقطه 5 دولار واخذت منه 70 نقطه  350 دولار الهم لك الحمد والشكر
> نحن في انتضارك يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله

 مبروك اخي وباذن الله طريقنا اخضر ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله سنناقش حركة اليورو لاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله اليوم وكيف كان الاقفال وماهي النقاط المتوقعه ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم مدعم بالصور

----------


## الطائر الناري

الظاهر نسيتني اخي العميسي  :Regular Smile: 
ياريت اسم المؤشر بالانجليزي

----------


## alomisi

اليورو للاسبوع القادم حاول اليورو اختراق منطقت الصفر ولكن دون جدوى وقد كان منطقت الصفر تتمحور عند نقاط 12700 و12650 ونتوقع الاسبوع القادم تصحيحات بسيطه قد تطول 12320 ومن ثم مواصله الهبوط الى 12200

----------


## alomisi

> الظاهر نسيتني اخي العميسي 
> ياريت اسم المؤشر بالانجليزي

 ,  هلا السموحة يالغالي اسم المؤشر على منصه الميتا تريد
 cci 
ويتم وضع الاعدادات المضحة في استراتيجيه سندس

----------


## alomisi

ولاننسى نقطة 12280 الاسبوع القادم لانها ستكون نقطت التمحور بين الهبوط والصعود  وسنكون الاسابيع القادمة بين مطرقت 12280 وسندان ض11800 وسيكون هذا والله اعلم بعد اغلاق يوم اسفل 12250
اما استقرار السعر فوق 12280 ولو بشمعت يوم
قذالك يؤهل اليورو لمزيد من التصحيح
الى مناطق 12330 او 12350

----------


## alomisi

نفتح باب الاستفسار لاي عمله ياشباب وننقشها موفقين نستغل العطله بالنقاش

----------


## the-zero

> نفتح باب الاستفسار لاي عمله ياشباب وننقشها موفقين نستغل العطله بالنقاش

 تكفى يا غالي شوف الأسترالي فرنك .. أتوقع أنه لديه هبوط محترم قادم ..
ما رأيك ؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> تكفى يا غالي شوف الأسترالي فرنك .. أتوقع أنه لديه هبوط محترم قادم ..
> ما رأيك ؟؟

  ياسلام  عليك اخي الزيرو فرصه فعلا موفقه انا حبصم لك على 70 نقطة مؤكدة ان شاء الله حتى لو فكر يرتفع التعزيز هو الافضل لكن الهدف مضمون  :Good: %98
  ان شاء الله

----------


## forexwinner

شو رايك اخي في الباوند دولار هل في مجال لمزيد من النزول؟؟

----------


## alomisi

> شو رايك اخي في الباوند دولار هل في مجال لمزيد من النزول؟؟

  ياهلا فيك اخي نقول ياريت ماتكون شاري بس لانو الاسترليني دولار لن يعود فوق 15550 قد يزورها او يصل 15530 لكن اعتقد من وجهت نضري وانا متاكد من زيارة لمناطق سفليه قد تصل الى 14800 هذا مادام اسفل 15500 اما ان اغلق شمعت يوم فوقها او شمعت اسبوع وهذامستبعد جدا فقد نغير النضرة وربنا يوفق الجميع اخي :Eh S(7):

----------


## se2007

*شو بالنسبة لصفقة النيوزلندي استرليني هل ما زالت قائمة بيييع*

----------


## كوكب الشرق

صباح الخير
اخي ممكن تحليلك لزوج الاسترالي - ين لو تكرمت

----------


## كوكب الشرق

انت بتختفي فين

----------


## alomisi

> هلا اخ نواف يعطيك العافيه اخي بالنسبه للاسترليني نيوز باذن الله هناك صعود قريبا الى 19500 وقد نرى 19700   لكن نحط في بالنا انو قد نرى 19200 او 19150 هبوطا ونا استبعد 19150 وربنا يوفق الجميع

 هلا اخي والله انا مافهمت ايش القصد من مشاركتك المهم احنا موصيين شراء وهذه هي المشاركة وقلنا نحط في بالنا يعني مش نبيع يعني لو اشتريت خلي في بالك انو قد يرجع الزوج الى هذه المناطق لكن الاهداف علوية  كما ذكرنا وفعلا هو الان 19500 الى 19500 و 19700 وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب فرصه على السريع وهي بيع المجنون من السعر الحالي 12351 الهدف 12250 تعزيز البيع اذا فكر بالصعود الى  12385
 وربنا يوفق الجميع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> انت بتختفي فين

 موجود يالغالي اي استفسار كونو حطوه لي وباذن الله سيتم الرد الحسابات زادت اشوي معاي وبيكون ظهوري اقل من الايام الماضيه لكن لن نحرمكم من الفرص القوية ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

نخلي هدف المجنون 50 مبدائيا ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> ان شاء الله اخي الصفقه تحتاج شويت صبر وباذن الله 300 و400 جايه  جايه ونحط الاستوب منطقت الدخول
> ونذكر الشباب ان شاء الله لن نضع في صفحات الموضوع  الاالفرص المضمونة باذن الله
> بس بنكون نخلي مجال لاي ارتداد من 30 الى 50 نقطه وخلو مسار الصفقه علي وموفقين ان شاء الله

 وهذه المشاركة المؤكدة لشراء  الاسترليني نيوزوشوف كم هدفنا فيه

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو للاسبوع القادم حاول اليورو اختراق منطقت الصفر ولكن دون جدوى وقد كان منطقت الصفر تتمحور عند نقاط 12700 و12650 ونتوقع الاسبوع القادم تصحيحات بسيطه قد تطول 12320 ومن ثم مواصله الهبوط الى 12200  الملف المرفق 330190

 وهذا كانت نضرتنا لليورو عندما حللناه في الاجازه نضره موفقه باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

المجنون الى الهدف باذن الله :Good:  :Good:

----------


## nawaffqq

و gbp\chf 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## alomisi

> و gbp\chf 
> وشكرا جزيلا

 الزوج باذن الله للبيع ويفضل البيع من مناطق 15180 او البيع من هنا والتعزيز من النقطه المذكوره والاهداف تكون  مؤقت بحدود50 الى 70 نقطه

----------


## كوكب الشرق

صباح الخير
اخي رايك في الاسترالي ين  والنيوزلندي ين 
اذا تكرمت  مشكور

----------


## alomisi

> نخلي هدف المجنون 50 مبدائيا ان شاء الله

  مبروووووووووووووك ياشباب  +50 نقطه من المجنون ونترقب فرصه جديد موفقين باذن الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :015:

----------


## كوكب الشرق

صباح الخير 
اخي الاسترالي ين والنيوزلندي ين 
الله يكرمك

----------


## Mr. Bader

*السلام عليكم  
اخي العميسي هل هناك ملف  يشرح الطريقة  
وانا عاوز اسمع رايك في الصورة المرفقة واقصد ( الدوائر الحمراء ) 
 كيف تعرف ان السعر حيرتد ام لا عند الزوايا 180 والزاوية 90 .....*

----------


## alomisi

يالله ياشباب صفقه موفقه هاي المرة الهدف 300 نقطة ان شاء الله ونحتاج شويه صبر لو فكر يرجع  الى 15200 حنعزز بيع وهو زوج الاسترليني فرنك  بيع من السعر الحالي 15270  باذن الله صفقه موفقه :Good:

----------


## se2007

> يالله ياشباب صفقه موفقه هاي المرة الهدف 300 نقطة ان شاء الله ونحتاج شويه صبر لو فكر يرجع  الى 15200 حنعزز بيع وهو زوج الاسترليني فرنك  بيع من السعر الحالي 15270  باذن الله صفقه موفقه

 ===========================================
اخي المعلومات بالنسبه  للمؤشر توحي شراء وليس بيع هل  الصفقه شراء ولا بيع  اتمنى التوضيح

----------


## alomisi

> ===========================================
> اخي المعلومات بالنسبه للمؤشر توحي شراء وليس بيع هل الصفقه شراء ولا بيع اتمنى التوضيح

   هلا فيك اخي انا اشوف انو للبيع ان شاء الله والاهداف كبيره على المدى المتوسط والله اعلم  :Good:

----------


## D7MEE

*ممكن اعرف تحركات اليورو دولار  
واين اهدافهـ وهل له صعود  
لاني متورط فيه بسعر 2400*

----------


## alomisi

> *ممكن اعرف تحركات اليورو دولار  
> واين اهدافهـ وهل له صعود  
> لاني متورط فيه بسعر 2400*

 باذن الله اقتربنا من نقطه العوده حاول تخلي الحساب يستحمل  الى 12000 وباذن الله سيكون الرجوع من هذه المناطق او من 12000 وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

مازلنا مع الاسترليني فرنك وباذن الله الي يقدر يعزز هنا يعزز البيع ياشباب والنزول اتي باذن الله  موفقين ونتابع

----------


## D7MEE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  باذن الله اقتربنا من نقطه العوده حاول تخلي الحساب يستحمل  الى 12000 وباذن الله سيكون الرجوع من هذه المناطق او من 12000 وموفقين باذن الله   هل من الممكن ارتداده الان الى مستويات 2300 و 2400*

----------


## alomisi

:Hands:  

> *هل من الممكن ارتداده الان الى مستويات 2300 و 2400*

 هلا اخي اشوف انو اقصى ارتداد الى 12280 او 12290 وستكون نقاط ممتازه للبيع اخي موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

فرصه تمام ياشباب وهي بيع الاسترليني دولار من السعر الحالي 15547 الهدف 50 نقطة التعزيز عند 15570 والهدف جاي ان شاء الله موفقين :Good:

----------


## Mr. Bader

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mr. Bader
					  السلام عليكم  
اخي العميسي هل هناك ملف  يشرح الطريقة  
وانا عاوز اسمع رايك في الصورة المرفقة واقصد ( الدوائر الحمراء ) 
 كيف تعرف ان السعر حيرتد ام لا عند الزوايا 180 والزاوية 90 .....       ..... >>>>>*

----------


## faker60

سلام يالعميسي عساك طيب وانا اخوك عز الله انك ذيب و عيني عليك بارده  
وش صار عالاسترليني فرنك نتابع ولا كيف

----------


## alomisi

> سلام يالعميسي عساك طيب وانا اخوك عز الله انك ذيب و عيني عليك بارده  
> وش صار عالاسترليني فرنك نتابع ولا كيف

 هلا اخي باذن الله متابعين وباذن الله الهبوط اتي اخي ولمن معه مجال لتعزيز البيع يعزز والخروج من صفقات التعزيز عند مناطق الشراء الاولى ومتابعين موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> *..... >>>>>*

  
ياسلام عليك بدات توصل لتمكن من الاستراتيجيه حشرح باذن الله انتضرني على صفحات الموضوع اليوم

----------


## Mr. Bader

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomisi
					  ياسلام عليك بدات توصل لتمكن من الاستراتيجيه حشرح باذن الله انتضرني على صفحات الموضوع اليوم   بارك الله فيك اخي العميسي 
منتظرين ان شاء الله....*

----------


## faker60

السلام عليكم ... هايا شباب ان شاء الله مواصلين عالاهداف لا يأس  
تحياتي اخي العميسي وياريت تشرفنا بنصايحك  خلنا ننطرب 
االى الاهدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااف :AA:

----------


## faker60

ما ادري في استوب ولا كيف اخوي

----------


## أكرم الحارثي

بارك الله فيك موفق انشاء الله

----------


## the-zero

انا عززت بيع الباوند فرنك من 1.5325
المارجن المتاح الان عندي صغير .. توكلت على الله ونسأله التوفيق ..
حددت الهدف عند 5088 وسأغلق المنصة ولن أعود إليها إلا مع إفتتاح الإثنين القادم بإذن الله .. 
اللهم يا واسع الفضل عليك الإتكال يا كريم ..

----------


## faker60

وانا عززت معك يازيرو وفالنا الخير يارب

----------


## the-zero

> وانا عززت معك يازيرو وفالنا الخير يارب

 بإذن الله من هنا يبدأ الهبوط .. بإذن الواحد الأحد ..

----------


## faker60

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): صباح الفل يا باشوات ايش الاخبار   واخونا العميسي حبيب قلبي صباح الفل انشاء الله تكونو بصحه وعافيه

----------


## faker60

السلام عليكم ... اخواني  ايش السالفه وينكم وين اخونا العميسي عسى ما شر
وايش الجديد في صفقه الاسترليني فرنك الحين عاكسه حول ال 100 نقطه   تكفى يالعميسي عطرنا بنصايحك... وصباح الفل عالجميع

----------


## alomisi

هلا شباب متابعين ان شاء الله الزوج عاكس علينا  شوي وانشاء الله   النزول جاي ونبهنا كم مره ماندخل بعقود كبيره  ومايصير الا كل خير باذن الله مافي داعي عند التعكيس الى اي زياده صفقات ننتضر الين حساباتنا تتعدل والربح يجي ان شاء الله والله المستعان

----------


## alomisi

فرصه يا شباب لمن أراد بيع الدولا فرنك موقفه بإذن الله السعر الحالي 0.9900 التعزيز اذا فكر الزوج زيارة 0.9940 الهدف 0.9700

----------


## alomisi

> فرصه يا شباب لمن أراد بيع الدولا فرنك موقفه بإذن الله السعر الحالي 0.9900 التعزيز اذا فكر الزوج زيارة 0.9940 الهدف 0.9700

 مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل من باع  وعزز من 0.9940 الزوج لم يرتفع اكثر من 0.9970 
والى الان +200 نقطه خضراء  مبروك لكل من دخل معنا ويتبقى معنا صفقه الاسترليني فرنك تعدلت وباذن الله 
نخرج منها بربح رغم التعكيسه الى حصلت لكن كان لابد من الهبوط وموفقين ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

على فكره ياشباب لانغتر بصعود :No3:  :No3:  الاسترليني نحن الان في مناطق بيع موكده حتى وان صعد الى 15780 وكذالك اليورو لانو اشوف ان اكثر الناس حتشوف هذه الموجه وتدخل شرى  لانستعجل

----------


## alomisi

انا اشتريت اليورو من 12224 وبعت الفرنك م 0.9820 يامسهل ياكريم    الاستوب 50 نقطه  الهدف 200 لكلا العملتين موفقين  وانا مع الزمني ولو عكس التيار
ونجمت الشهري تقول اي هبوط فرصه لشراء
تنفرجت النجمات على الشهري كما في الصوره  :Good:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## alomisi

للمتابعه بالنسبه لحركه برنانكي كانت متوقعه لدربكت السوق والحمدلله تم تعزيز الشراء وربنا يوفق الجميع  وكانت نجمت السار اصدق من برنانكي :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> انا عززت بيع الباوند فرنك من 1.5325
> المارجن المتاح الان عندي صغير .. توكلت على الله ونسأله التوفيق ..
> حددت الهدف عند 5088 وسأغلق المنصة ولن أعود إليها إلا مع إفتتاح الإثنين القادم بإذن الله .. 
> اللهم يا واسع الفضل عليك الإتكال يا كريم ..

  الحمدلله ومبروك ارباح التعزيز وباذن الله لاتخرج منها مازالت الاهداف كبيره اخي بالتوفيق   وكما نبهنا الشباب انو عند وضع توصيه وعكس السوق علينا نعزز وباذن الله خلو الاتجاه على ابو وسام وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طيب ياشباب ايش رايكم ببيع الخروف الاسترالي  السعر الان 10580 طبعا نجمت السار للاسبوع معنا ولمسنا دعم شهري قوي الي هو 10590 والاهم اننا اصتدمنا بترند شهري من فوق 
 والزمني بيدعم الدولار للايجابيه اشوف بيع من 10580 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 1590 الهدف الاولى 100 نقطه ان شاء الله  وموفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ونبيع النيوز باذن الله من السعر الحالي 0.8200 الاستوب 40 نقطه الهدف 100 باذن الله موفقين ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## الأمل في الله

السلام عليك الله يعطيكم العافيه طريقة الاستراجيه لنجوم السار عاجبتني ياليت لو سمحت تقلي طريقة الاعدادات الصحيحه عملتها الان على اعدادات 0.13 و 2 و 5 فهل هذا صحيح

----------


## alomisi

> طيب ياشباب ايش رايكم ببيع الخروف الاسترالي  السعر الان 10580 طبعا نجمت السار للاسبوع معنا ولمسنا دعم شهري قوي الي هو 10590 والاهم اننا اصتدمنا بترند شهري من فوق 
>  والزمني بيدعم الدولار للايجابيه اشوف بيع من 10580 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 1590 الهدف الاولى 100 نقطه ان شاء الله  وموفقين

  موفقين ياشباب ونحول الاستوب مكان الدخول باذن الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليك الله يعطيكم العافيه طريقة الاستراجيه لنجوم السار عاجبتني ياليت لو سمحت تقلي طريقة الاعدادات الصحيحه عملتها الان على اعدادات 0.13 و 2 و 5 فهل هذا صحيح

  لا يالغالي الاعدادات الافتراضيه هي الصحيح اليوم انفرجت نجمت الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي دولار على شارت اليومي مثال حي ستهبط العملاتان نتابع :Good:

----------


## nawaffqq

> لا يالغالي الاعدادات الافتراضيه هي الصحيح اليوم انفرجت نجمت الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي دولار على شارت اليومي مثال حي ستهبط العملاتان نتابع

 1.0670 وارده وبقوه حتى الان والله اعلم

----------


## الأمل في الله

> لا يالغالي الاعدادات الافتراضيه هي الصحيح اليوم انفرجت نجمت الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي دولار على شارت اليومي مثال حي ستهبط العملاتان نتابع

  جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل

----------


## faker60

اخوي العميسي الخروف ضرب ستوب ايش رايك نسيبو لين بعد الخبر ولا كيف بارك الله فيك

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي العميسي الخروف ضرب ستوب ايش رايك نسيبو لين بعد الخبر ولا كيف بارك الله فيك

 ,والله ياشباب بالنسبه لي ما عملت استوب والاستوب بالنسبه لي شغله بكل صراحه انا لما ادخل صفقه بدخل وانا واثق من الاتجاه ولما يعكس علي بعزز دائما وباذن بادخل بعقود صغيره والاهداف بتيجي بتيجي انا بحط الاستوب  علشان اكثر ماقول بعض الشباب بينتقدونا ليش مانحط استوبات فباضظر احط استوب   بالنسبه لي مازالت الاهداف جاريه ان شاء الله موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> ونبيع النيوز باذن الله من السعر الحالي 0.8200 الاستوب 40 نقطه الهدف 100 باذن الله موفقين ان شاء الله

 
 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب افكر نكتفي هنا و+50 نقطه  :Good: على النيوزلندي ومبروك    
وطريقنا اخضر باذن الله    

> طيب  ياشباب ايش رايكم ببيع الخروف الاسترالي  السعر الان 10580 طبعا نجمت السار  للاسبوع معنا ولمسنا دعم شهري قوي الي هو 10590 والاهم اننا اصتدمنا بترند  شهري من فوق 
>   والزمني بيدعم الدولار للايجابيه اشوف بيع من 10580 الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 1590 الهدف الاولى 100 نقطه ان شاء الله  وموفقين

 ونكتفي من الاسترالي +15 نقطه خضراءءءءءءءء وخير وبركه مبروووووووووووووووك الى حين اشعار اخر وفرص قادمه انشاء الله موفقين :Good:

----------


## faker60

ربنا يسعدك يالعميسي ويرزقك ويديك على قد نيتك

----------


## alomisi

> ربنا يسعدك يالعميسي ويرزقك ويديك على قد نيتك

   امين واياك ان شاء الله يالغالي  يعطيك العافيه وباذن الله طريقنا اخضر موفقين 
وهذه فرصه والاستوب قليل ان شاء الله بس نلتزم بالاستوب ومافيه تعزيز اذا انضرب وانشاء الله ماينضر شراء الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 10570 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت ساعه اسفل 10540الهدف 50 باذن الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> امين واياك ان شاء الله يالغالي  يعطيك العافيه وباذن الله طريقنا اخضر موفقين 
> وهذه فرصه والاستوب قليل ان شاء الله بس نلتزم بالاستوب ومافيه تعزيز اذا انضرب وانشاء الله ماينضر شراء الاسترالي دولار من السعر الحالي 10570 الاستوب اغلاق شمعت ساعه اسفل 10540الهدف 50 باذن الله
> بالتوفيق

  'طيب ياشباب مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك هدف الخروف ونكتفي ب+30 نقطه الى حين اشعار اخر وفرصه اخرى :Good:

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ايش رايكم شباب نبيع الخروف  من السعر الحالي 10570الهدف 30 الاستوب اغلاق شمعه ساعه فوق 10580 موفقين باذن الله :Good:

----------


## faker60

وياك يالعميسي وبالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

> وياك يالعميسي وبالتوفيق

  حياك الله اخي موفقين واغلق عند 10580 ومازلنا فيها :Good:

----------


## faker60

قفلناها يامعلم والجايات اكثر يالعميسي الله يسعدك يارب

----------


## alomisi

> قفلناها يامعلم والجايات اكثر يالعميسي الله يسعدك يارب

  'طيب خير باذن الله  الي بيواصل يواصل وباذن الله الهبوط جاي والاستوب نخليه اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق 10586  
الفرصه الثانيه وموكده ان شاء الله بيع النيوز لندي عند 0.8135 الهدف 50 نقطه باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق نقطت البيع :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## faker60

تم الدخول اخي وان شاء الله الى الاهداف .... وامانة عليك اي زيارة لك للمدينة المنورة بلغني واحنا نقوم بالوجب  حبيب قلبي*

----------


## alomisi

> تم الدخول اخي وان شاء الله الى الاهداف .... وامانة عليك اي زيارة لك للمدينة المنورة بلغني واحنا نقوم بالوجب  حبيب قلبي*

  تسلم يالغالي ويعطيك الف عافيه ماتقصر واهل المدينه  اطيب ناس  :Eh S(7): ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> 'طيب خير باذن الله  الي بيواصل يواصل وباذن الله الهبوط جاي والاستوب نخليه اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق 10586  
> الفرصه الثانيه وموكده ان شاء الله بيع النيوز لندي عند 0.8135 الهدف 50  نقطه باذن الله الاستوب اغلاق شمعت اربع ساعات فوق نقطت البيع

 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب  و+50 نقطه من الخروف الاسترالي و
تحقق الهدف الاول ومبرووووووووووووووووك على تحقق هدف الصفقه الثانيه وبنخرج هنا 
 و +40 نقطه خضراءءءءءءءءءءءءءء من بيع النيوز موفقين باذن الله

----------


## داليـــا

_بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .._

----------


## faker60

الف مبروووووووووووك الحمدلله ودائما متألق

----------


## alomisi

ايش رايكم ياشباب ان العملات نزلت مقابل الدولار واليورو جامد شويه ولازممن مشوار سفلي  ونعطيه بيعه من هنا 12290 الاستوب اغلاق ساعه فوق 12310 الهدف 50 نقطه باذن الله وموفقين :Good:

----------


## faker60

تم الدخول والى الاهداف يارب ياكريم وجمعة مباركة عليكم جميعا

----------


## alomisi

> ايش رايكم ياشباب ان العملات نزلت مقابل الدولار واليورو جامد شويه ولازممن مشوار سفلي  ونعطيه بيعه من هنا 12290 الاستوب اغلاق ساعه فوق 12310 الهدف 50 نقطه باذن الله وموفقين

   مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب ضرب الهدف تماما :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  و+50 نقطه خضررررررررررررررررراء وانشاء الله تكون اهدافكم ضربت باذن الله
لانو فيه فرق بين المناصات والسعر ضرب الهدف تمام وارتد منها تمام موفقين باذن الله

----------


## faker60

والله انا ما ضرب معايا ما ادري اخوي في امل ينزل ولا نقفل الصفقة

----------


## alomisi

> والله انا ما ضرب معايا ما ادري اخوي في امل ينزل ولا نقفل الصفقة

  الله المستعان طيب بفارق كم

----------


## alomisi

طيب فيه فرصه ان شاء الله بيع الاسترالي ين من هنا 8260 الاستوب اغلاق ساعه فوق 8280 الهدف 40 نقطه موفقين باذن الله

----------


## faker60

والله خسارة ١٠ نقاط يا باشا بس انا قلت ذا في امكانية هبوط اخرى ممكن نخلي الصفقة اما اذا مافي نقفلها وخيرك سابق

----------


## yassin22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الله يعطيك العافية اخي العميسي 
متابع معاك بإذن الله موضوعك من الاسبوع القادم 
ممكن بس استفسار 
كم نسبة الدخول في صفقاتك 
خاصة اللي تكون من غير ستوب 
والمجموعة الثانية اللي فيها ستوب 
وشكرا

----------


## yassin22

اخوي أيضاً اذا في امكانية تدلني على اهم الصفحات اللي فيها الاستراتيجية
حتى أتابع معاك بإذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> والله خسارة ١٠ نقاط يا باشا بس انا قلت ذا في امكانية هبوط اخرى ممكن نخلي الصفقة اما اذا مافي نقفلها وخيرك سابق

  خير ان شاء الله  ممكن تخرج واشوف الاسبوع الجاي فيه خير كثير ان شاء الله وخيرها في غيرها ياشيخ
الشارت مليان خير ان شاء الله

----------


## faker60

تمام تم الخروج والله يوفقك ويرزقك يارب

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> الله يعطيك العافية اخي العميسي 
> متابع معاك بإذن الله موضوعك من الاسبوع القادم 
> ممكن بس استفسار 
> كم نسبة الدخول في صفقاتك 
> خاصة اللي تكون من غير ستوب 
> والمجموعة الثانية اللي فيها ستوب 
> وشكرا

 ياهلا فيك يالغالي  لا اخفي عليك ان استوبي الفعلي بيكون 70 الى 80 نقطه    حتقول كبيره للي مابيفهمها كبيره لكن انا لما يعكس علي السعر بقعد اعزز  لانو اعرف انو راح يرجع بنسبه 95
% ونادر مابينضرب  الاستوب ولو تلاحظ بحدود 30% من صفقات على الموضوع بيكون  فيها تعزيز وناجحه والحمد لله ربنا وفقني لتحديد الاتجاه  فعلى كذا بيكون  التعزيز شي عادي بالنسبه لي 
ورجوع السعر مضمون بس اذا كتب ربنا وانضرب الاستوب فبتكون هذه نادره  والحمدلله انا بحط بعض الاحيان استوب من 20 الى 30 على المنتدى علشان  حسابات الاخوان في المنتدى وحفاضا عليهم
لانو سبحان الله فيه حسابات صغيره ماتستحمل لكن لمن اراد ان يدخل معنا حتى  في صفقات التعزيز انصح الاخوان بدخول بعقود صغيره علشان يكون معاهم هامش  لتعزيز او مابيضر لو ضرب الاستوب حتى هذا ما احببت توضيحه لجميع الاخوه الي  بيمشوا معاي بالصفقات وباذن الله سنكون حريصين احرص منهم على حساباتهم  بالنسبه لصفقاتنا على صفحات موضوعنا ان شاء الله وربنا يوفق الجميع وخواتم  مباركه وتقبل الله صيامنا وصيامكم ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

على فكره ياشباب الاسترالي عاد الى منطقت البيع المتتاز ولاتستانسواااااااااااااااااااااا لشراء نهائيا اقول هكذا مازال الهبوووووووووووط اتي والاسترالي دولار للبيع من 10560 مناطق بيع وتعزيز عند 10570 او10590  الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 10570والخيررررررررررر اتي باذن الله وللهبوط بقيه النضره قويه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اجازه سعيده ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب حلل فرصه موكد باذن الله وحبينا ننبه الشباب عليها لعشاق السوينقات   فرصه قويه جداااااااااا ويوكدها التحليل الزمني  واكملنا دوره زمنيه ونصف  وسنكمل نصف اخير ايجابي وتاتي بعدها السلبيه لنرى الكني في مناطق 70 لكن بعد فتره سنتين تقريبا خلونا في الجاي وهذا شارت يوضح النقطه التي نحن فيها وتعتبر الزاويه 120 درجه
ولو تلاحضوا تطابقها ايضا رقميا 
123321
وفلكيا سنواجه الايام المقبله ذبذبه كبيره 
وبنقاط كبيره تصل الى 100 او 150 نقطه صعودا وهبوطا ونكون حذرين على باقي العملات
من هذه الذبذبه وربنا يوفق الجميع الكندي سيكون لشراء من المناطق الحاليه
وتعزيز من 0.9850 والله اعلم يفضل الدخول بلوتات صغيره الاهداف سوينق 600 الى 700 نقطه والله اعلم

----------


## faker60

دايما متألق اخوي بس تتوقع حساب ٣٠٠٠ دولار كم نخش في الصفقة على حسب خبرتك ياباشا وجزاك الله خير

----------


## faker60

اخوي والله حاجة تضحك شر البلية مايضحك اخر شعبان اودعت في الشركة ٤٠٠٠ دولار وبعد اسبوعين تدبل الحساب الى ٢٤٠٠٠ دولار بس وكان هذا بفضل الله ثم تحليلاتك الراائعة ثم طمعت وضغطت عالهامش وفقدت السيطرة عالحساب والحين ٣٠٠٠ والحمدلله

----------


## alomisi

> اخوي والله حاجة تضحك شر البلية مايضحك اخر شعبان اودعت في الشركة ٤٠٠٠ دولار وبعد اسبوعين تدبل الحساب الى ٢٤٠٠٠ دولار بس وكان هذا بفضل الله ثم تحليلاتك الراائعة ثم طمعت وضغطت عالهامش وفقدت السيطرة عالحساب والحين ٣٠٠٠ والحمدلله

  يا هلا فيك يالغالي  الله المستعان رربنا يسهل ان شاء الله  عند ك رساله على  صندوق الرسايل اقراها لانو ينقصك اداره راس مال اخي وقد نبهنا الشباب عده مرات :No3:

----------


## yassin22

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي العميسي  
ممكن تفيدنا اكثر بالنسبة لإدارة راس المال 
حتى تعم الفائدة  
وشكرا

----------


## خاطر

> على فكره ياشباب الاسترالي عاد الى منطقت البيع المتتاز ولاتستانسواااااااااااااااااااااا لشراء نهائيا اقول هكذا مازال الهبوووووووووووط اتي والاسترالي دولار للبيع من 10560 مناطق بيع وتعزيز عند 10570 او10590  الاستوب اغلاق يوم فوق 10570والخيررررررررررر اتي باذن الله وللهبوط بقيه النضره قويه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

 
السلام عليكم  
كم هدفك بالاسترالي

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم  
> كم هدفك بالاسترالي

  هلا هلا اخ خاطر وسلامه الغيبه   والله ياشيخ انا  حبداء الشراء باذن الله من هذا الاسبوع اول شراء حيكون عند 0.9880 وتعزيز اذا فكر ينزل الى 0.9850  واعتقد انها حتكون اخر 
نقطه لو فكر ينزل   الهدف 1.0300وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## medoram

> هلا هلا اخ خاطر وسلامه الغيبه   والله ياشيخ انا  حبداء الشراء باذن الله من هذا الاسبوع اول شراء حيكون عند 0.9880 وتعزيز اذا فكر ينزل الى 0.9850  واعتقد انها حتكون اخر 
> نقطه لو فكر ينزل   الهدف 1.0300وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله

  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## alomisi

> 

 المعذره يااخوان حسي راح لدولار كندي الاسترالي  باذن الله الهدف 10300 باذن الله قد يكون هناك معانا تعزيز اذا فكر الزوج يصعد الى 10600 
وربنا يوفق الجميع والسموحه على الخطا

----------


## medoram

> المعذره يااخوان حسي راح لدولار كندي الاسترالي  باذن الله الهدف 10300 باذن الله قد يكون هناك معانا تعزيز اذا فكر الزوج يصعد الى 10600 
> وربنا يوفق الجميع والسموحه على الخطا

  بعت الاسبوع الماضي من 0587 وتم الخروج على 0521 وبانتظاره ان شاء الله عند قمة الاسبوع الماضي للبيع مجددا 
بالتوفيق لنا و لكم

----------


## faker60

حيا الله الشباب اخوي العميسي بما اني مشاركاتي ماكملت ٥٠ فما اقدر ارسلك عالخاص ولكن جتك رسالة عالايميل ياباشا واسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## faker60

هههههههه الله يستر من الين شاطحلو ٧٠ نقطة فوووووووق سكلو مصرفدنا بجاب ولا احلى الله يييستر

----------


## alomisi

> الملف المرفق 333822 ياشباب حلل فرصه موكد باذن الله وحبينا ننبه الشباب عليها لعشاق السوينقات   فرصه قويه جداااااااااا ويوكدها التحليل الزمني  واكملنا دوره زمنيه ونصف  وسنكمل نصف اخير ايجابي وتاتي بعدها السلبيه لنرى الكني في مناطق 70 لكن بعد فتره سنتين تقريبا خلونا في الجاي وهذا شارت يوضح النقطه التي نحن فيها وتعتبر الزاويه 120 درجه
> ولو تلاحضوا تطابقها ايضا رقميا 
> 123321
> وفلكيا سنواجه الايام المقبله ذبذبه كبيره 
> وبنقاط كبيره تصل الى 100 او 150 نقطه صعودا وهبوطا ونكون حذرين على باقي العملات
> من هذه الذبذبه وربنا يوفق الجميع الكندي سيكون لشراء من المناطق الحاليه
> وتعزيز من 0.9850 والله اعلم يفضل الدخول بلوتات صغيره الاهداف سوينق 600 الى 700 نقطه والله اعلم

  نواصل مع الكندي ان شاء الله    ياشباب :Good:

----------


## alomisi

باذن الله ياشباب سنبيع الاسترليني دولار هنا عند 15690 وتعزيز عند 15720 الهدف 150 نقطه باذن الله وننبه انو نحتاج شويت صبر لان السوق في موجه ذبذبه  والله اعلم الى تاريخ 22/8/2012 
لكن الهبوط اتي باذن الله ولاننسى اننا شاريين الدولار كندي سوينق موفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب وخواتم مباركه   مازلنا مع صفقه الاسترليني بيع والهبوووووووووووووط جاي باذن الله
والاهم الاهم الدولار كندي شررررررررررررررراء وجاي الصعود جاي الصعود ونعزز الشراء اذا فكر ينزل الى 8950  وخلو صعود الزوج الى 10100 على ابو وسام :013:   باذن الله الوجهه 98% باذن الله قويههههههههه لاتفوتكم :Good:

----------


## alomisi

الفرصه الثالثه  بيع الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10500 والتعزيز اذا فكر يصعد الى 1550  الهدف 300 نقطه واقدر اقول مبرررررررررروك مقدما ومتاكد منها باذن الله ندخل بعقود صغيره ياشباب  ونركز على اداره راس المال  
والاهداااااااااااااااااااف جايه جايه باذن الله تعالى والله فرص على طبق من ذهب بس نحتاج دخول بعقود صح ومراعاه الهامش يعني مانتطمع وشويت صبر  والاهدااااااااااااف جايه باذن الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله ياشباب سنبيع الاسترليني دولار هنا عند 15690 وتعزيز عند 15720 الهدف 150 نقطه باذن الله وننبه انو نحتاج شويت صبر لان السوق في موجه ذبذبه  والله اعلم الى تاريخ 22/8/2012 
> لكن الهبوط اتي باذن الله ولاننسى اننا شاريين الدولار كندي سوينق موفقين

   

> كيفكم شباب وخواتم مباركه   مازلنا مع صفقه الاسترليني بيع والهبوووووووووووووط جاي باذن الله
> والاهم الاهم الدولار كندي شررررررررررررررراء وجاي الصعود جاي الصعود  ونعزز الشراء اذا فكر ينزل الى 8950  وخلو صعود الزوج الى 10100 على ابو  وسام  باذن الله الوجهه 98% باذن الله قويههههههههه لاتفوتكم

   

> الفرصه الثالثه  بيع الاسترالي من السعر الحالي 10500 والتعزيز اذا فكر يصعد الى 1550  الهدف 300 نقطه واقدر اقول مبرررررررررروك مقدما ومتاكد منها باذن الله ندخل بعقود صغيره ياشباب  ونركز على اداره راس المال  
> والاهداااااااااااااااااااف جايه جايه باذن الله تعالى والله فرص على طبق  من ذهب بس نحتاج دخول بعقود صح ومراعاه الهامش يعني مانتطمع وشويت صبر   والاهدااااااااااااف جايه باذن الله

  

> 

 ونتابع ياشباب طفقات التعزيز كلها الان ربحانه ان شاء الله على الثلاث الصفقات  ولدينا الى الان بحدود 20 نقطه لكل عمله ربح نقوم نخرج من صفقات التعزيز  بربح +60 نقطه :Good:  مبروووووووووووووووووك ونمشي مع صفقاتنا الرسميه ان شاء الله موفقين وخواتم مباركه وكل عام وانتم بخيررررررررر

----------


## alomisi

ونتابع  ياشباب طفقات التعزيز كلها الان ربحانه ان شاء الله على الثلاث الصفقات   ولدينا الى الان بحدود 20 نقطه لكل عمله ربح والكندي +40 نقوم نخرج من صفقات التعزيز   بربح +80 نقطه مبروووووووووووووووووك ونمشي مع صفقاتنا الرسميه ان شاء الله موفقين وخواتم مباركه وكل عام وانتم بخيررررررررر

----------


## alomisi

ان شاء الله تزداد حده الهبوط وعلى العملات وقوة الدولار  الى نهايت اليوم باذن الله مازلنا في اقتران سلبي والذي بداء الساعه 18  وموفقين ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> على فكره ياشباب لانغتر بصعود الاسترليني نحن الان في مناطق بيع موكده حتى وان صعد الى 15780 وكذالك اليورو لانو اشوف ان اكثر الناس حتشوف هذه الموجه وتدخل شرى  لانستعجل

 لاننسى هذه المشاركه بتاريخ 27/7/2012  ونتابع ياشباب مازال امام الاسترليني هاويه قد نرى قريبا  :Good: 15200

----------


## nawaffqq

ما وضع الداو جونز. 
والنفط  
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

> ما وضع الداو جونز. 
> والنفط  
> وشكرا

 
ياهلا  فيك اخي خلي بالك والله اعلم مازلت موجت الصعود المتذبذب على العملات تقريبا الى تاريخ 22/8/2012 وفيها سيكون الهبوط والله اعلم بالنسبه لنفط نفس الحكايه اذا توافق معنا سعر النفط في تاريخ 22/8/2012 ووصل السعر 9700 او9730 وستكون مناطق بيع ممتازه علما بان النفط عند 9730 سيتصدم برقم الفيبو ناتشي 1618 ومن الاسفل لو سحبنا خط الفيبو ناتشي كما في طريقتي المشرحه سيتصدمب 2.618 والله اعلم وانا متاكد بالنسبه لي من هذا السيناريو ماسبق وتوقعنا الذبذبه للفتره الماضيه انها ستكون ذبذبه كبيره صعودا وهبوطا  وربنا يوفق الجميع انشاء الله

----------


## Ezoo

اخونا الغالى 
كل عام و انتم بخير
ايه تحليلك لليورو لو سمحت

----------


## alomisi

> اخونا الغالى 
> كل عام و انتم بخير
> ايه تحليلك لليورو لو سمحت

 اليــــــــــــــــــــــورو ياشباب اليــــــــــــــــــــــورو ياشباب 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط يامن يقوووووووول 12600 او12700 على ماذا اعتمدت اليورو  
انا اقووووووووول اليورو الى 12000  ومناطق 12450 ومناطق 12350 مناطق بيع ونحن في ذبه حاده صعود وهبوط عاديه نتيجه  الاقترانات المتعادله  والتي بدات من تاريخ 24/7/2012 وستتضح السلبيه  بقوة من بعد تاريخ 22/8/2012 حيث ستنفك الاقترانات الايجابيه وتبقى الاقترانات السلبيه التي  ستضفي على السوق طابع السلبيه 
هذا التحليل من الجانب الزمني والفلكي  والله اعلى واعلم وعلى كل حال هذا وجهت نضري الخاصه ولكل وجهت نضره وهي توقع يحتمل الصواب ويحتمل الخطاء  بالنسبه لي متاكد جدا من وجهت نضري والله اعلم وموفقين

----------


## alomisi

ساعطيكم ياشباب مناطق الشراء الامن لليورو وهي لاتخلو من امرين اما ان نشتريه من 11800 ونكون في مناطق تشبع بيع صحيحه والاهداف من 200 الى 300 نقطه واما ان نشتريه بعد اغلاق شمعت اسبوع فوق 12480 هذا لشراء الامن ونحن الان في منطقه حساسه  والله اعلم هذا بالنسبه لعشاق السوينقات :Good:

----------


## alomisi

كل سنه وانتو طيبين وبالف خير ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomisi

ونتابع صفقاتنا ياشباب وهالحين الكندي  باذن الله بدايت صعود ل 200 الى300 نقطه ان شاء الله 
الاستراليني كما سبق ونوهنا سلبي  اليورو كذالك ولانغتر بالذبذبه الحاده صعود وهبوط هي مؤقتة ان شاء الله والاهداف سفليه نتابع :Good:

----------


## alomisi

نتابع

----------


## faker60

كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة وعافية وامن وامان وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## حــ م ــزه

> اليــــــــــــــــــــــورو ياشباب اليــــــــــــــــــــــورو ياشباب  هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط يامن يقوووووووول 12600 او12700 على ماذا اعتمدت اليورو  
> انا اقووووووووول اليورو الى 12000  ومناطق 12450 ومناطق 12350 مناطق بيع ونحن في ذبه حاده صعود وهبوط عاديه نتيجه  الاقترانات المتعادله  والتي بدات من تاريخ 24/7/2012 وستتضح السلبيه  بقوة من بعد تاريخ 22/8/2012 حيث ستنفك الاقترانات الايجابيه وتبقى الاقترانات السلبيه التي  ستضفي على السوق طابع السلبيه 
> هذا التحليل من الجانب الزمني والفلكي  والله اعلى واعلم وعلى كل حال هذا وجهت نضري الخاصه ولكل وجهت نضره وهي توقع يحتمل الصواب ويحتمل الخطاء  بالنسبه لي متاكد جدا من وجهت نضري والله اعلم وموفقين

  شوف اخي الكريم مافيش حاجه في السوق اسمها متأكد جدا ممكن يكون فعلا ده وجهة نظرك بس كلامك لو واحد يتبعك هيهتز وحضرتك قولت متأكد جدا ويامن يقول 2600_2700 على ماذا اعتمدت ؟ اعتمدت على الله اولا ثم المرونه ثانيا واخيرا القدر وحبة تحليل 
والمشكله انك حتى بطلت تدخل تطمن الناس في الوضع ده والمشكله الاكبر اللي كان ديما يدخل معاك ويشكرك مش رفع الموضوع يسألك والمشكلة الاكبر والاكبر انك ممكن ترفع الموضوع بعد الهبوط 
معلش مش تزعل اعتبرني اخوك الكبير ودي نصيحة اخ لاخوه مفيش تأكيد مهما كانت طريقة تحليلك كلها احتمالات

----------


## mahdy1

> شوف اخي الكريم مافيش حاجه في السوق اسمها متأكد جدا ممكن يكون فعلا ده وجهة نظرك بس كلامك لو واحد يتبعك هيهتز وحضرتك قولت متأكد جدا ويامن يقول 2600_2700 على ماذا اعتمدت ؟ اعتمدت على الله اولا ثم المرونه ثانيا واخيرا القدر وحبة تحليل 
> والمشكله انك حتى بطلت تدخل تطمن الناس في الوضع ده والمشكله الاكبر اللي كان ديما يدخل معاك ويشكرك مش رفع الموضوع يسألك والمشكلة الاكبر والاكبر انك ممكن ترفع الموضوع بعد الهبوط 
> معلش مش تزعل اعتبرني اخوك الكبير ودي نصيحة اخ لاخوه مفيش تأكيد مهما كانت طريقة تحليلك كلها احتمالات

   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faker_60

الف مليون مبروك ارباح الاسترالي ياجماعة .. وينكم 
الله يعطيك العافية يا العميسي شغل جامد ماشاء الله :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## al_hatam

اخي ابو وسام كيف حيكون اليور مع الفتتح

----------


## alomisi

هلا شباب كيفكم  ونتابع اليورو  الصوره تشرح الاستوب 12600 الهدف 12900 سعر الشراء 12700 وتعزيز 12665 موفقين باذن الله

----------


## make it easy

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

الفرصه الثانيه بيع الدولار فرنك  من السعر الحالي 0.9485 وتعزيز البيع عند 0.9505 الاستوب  0.9450
الهدف  0.9455 موفقين باذن الله  انفراج نجمت السار على اليومي

----------


## alomisi

> هلا شباب كيفكم  ونتابع اليورو  الصوره تشرح الاستوب 12600 الهدف 12900 سعر الشراء 12700 وتعزيز 12665 موفقين باذن الله

  مبروك الارباح يااااشباب الان ممكن نخرج من صفقه تعزيز الشراء  الى من عند 12665 ونخرج منها بربح +75 نقطه خضراء ونبقي على الصفقه القديمه الي من 12700 
اما بالنسبه للفرنك فنخرج بصفقه التعزيز بربح الموجود فيها بحدود +50 نقطه ونحن عززنا عند 0.9505 تمام كما في المشاركه والحمدلله دقه عاليه في التعزيزات 
ومبروك +125 نقطه من تعزيزات الفرنك واليورو 
ونبقي على الصفقات القديمه ونحط الاستوب مكان الدخول ونتابع

----------


## alomisi

طيب شباب نكتفي اليوممن الصفقات القديمه  اليورو نخرج الان بربح +55 نقطه وكذلك الفرنك نخرج بربح +50 نقطه ومبروك الارباح وننتضر فرص جديده موفقين باذن الله 
مجموع الارباح على صفقاتنا الاخير 
خرجنا من التعزيز بربح  +125 نقطه خضرااااااااء
ومن الصفقات الاساسيه ب 105 نقطه خضررراء 
                    المجموع +230 نقطه مبروووووووووك الارباح لمن تابع معنا
بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

فرصه ممتازه ياشباب باذن الله بيع الاسترليني ين من السعر الحالي 13010 وتعزيز البيع ان فكر يصعد الى 13050 اقول ان فكر وانا مستبعدها شوي الاستوب 13120 الهدف 12800  بالتوفيق

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> فرصه ممتازه ياشباب باذن الله بيع الاسترليني ين من السعر الحالي 13010 وتعزيز البيع ان فكر يصعد الى 13050 اقول ان فكر وانا مستبعدها شوي الاستوب 13120 الهدف 12800  بالتوفيق

 يعطيك العافيه وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله 
محطات ننتظر اختراقها مبدئيا 133
133.30 
شخصيا " بانتظاره بيعا من مستويات  قد نراها بعيده لكن وارده جدا على الاقل بالنسبه لي
136  الى 137
والله اعلى واعلم 
كما هو الحال مع الدولار ين 
83.60 - 84 
تقريبا 
والله اعلى واعلم  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله 
> محطات ننتظر اختراقها مبدئيا 133
> 133.30 
> شخصيا " بانتظاره بيعا من مستويات  قد نراها بعيده لكن وارده جدا على الاقل بالنسبه لي
> 136  الى 137
> والله اعلى واعلم 
> كما هو الحال مع الدولار ين 
> 83.60 - 84 
> تقريبا 
> ...

 ياهلا اخي عاصفه  كان تحليلك موفق  الهبوط سيكون كبير والله اعلم  لكنه تاخر وضرب استوبنا وخيرها في غيرها ياشباب
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

فرصه قويه ياشباب  بيع الذهب والفضه واليورو من الاسعار الحاليه  سعر الذهب 1730 سعر الفضه 3426 سعر اليورو 13000  استوب الذهب 1740 الهدف 1700 استوب الفضه 3470 الهدف 3200 استوب اليورو 13070 الهدف 12800 والله الموفق    الفضه  اليورو

----------


## alomisi

الذهب جابها بالتوقيت المطلوب  :015: كما موضح بالصوره شباب موفقين

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الي متابع معانا :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomisi

كيفكم شباب ارى دخول البيع على اليورو والاسترليني من النقاط الحاليه  اليورو بيع عند 13030 الاستوب 13060 الاسترليني بيع عند 16058 الاستوب 16080 الهدف 50 نقطه لكل صفقه الاستوبات قريبه وصعبه موفقين باذن الله

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> كيفكم شباب ارى دخول البيع على اليورو والاسترليني من النقاط الحاليه  اليورو بيع عند 13030 الاستوب 13060 الاسترليني بيع عند 16058 الاستوب 16080 الهدف 50 نقطه لكل صفقه الاستوبات قريبه وصعبه موفقين باذن الله

 يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
شخصيا بخصوص اليورو  والاسترليني
ارى والله اعلم على البائع وضع. 1.3460 لليورو 
و. 1.6300. للاسترليني.  ضمن حسابات بيعه 
غير ذلك وعدم تقبل هذه الارقام بالنسبه لي افضل عدم البيع  
والله اعلى والله 
ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم

----------


## alomisi

> يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> شخصيا بخصوص اليورو  والاسترليني
> ارى والله اعلم على البائع وضع. 1.3460 لليورو 
> و. 1.6300. للاسترليني.  ضمن حسابات بيعه 
> غير ذلك وعدم تقبل هذه الارقام بالنسبه لي افضل عدم البيع  
> والله اعلى والله 
> ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم

 هلا اخي مشكور على مرورك انا سبق ونبهت باكثر من مشاركه انا لا احب الاستوبات وعندما يعكس عليا السعر بعزز 
لكن لكثره الانتقادات من الشباب  اضطررنا نعمل استوبات  رغم اني مقتنع بالاتجاه القادم والهبوط  وفي الاول والاخير للمره المائه ان بدخل وحط وجهت نضري ولكل شخص وجهت نضره  يااااااااااااشباب وجهات النضر هنا ليست للاعتماد الكلي سواء وجهت نضري او وجهت نضر غير اجعلها تاكيد لما يراه تحليلك وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## alomisi

اقتربنا من السلبيه القويه والله اعلم والي هي يوم 14 بالنسبه لي سابداء بيع الذهب الان الاستوب 1720 الهدف 1700 السعر الحالي 1713 موفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

ونختصر المسافه هنا ايضا قد نسلم التجريح ونرجو من المراقبين اغلاق الموضوع  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> يعطيك العافيه وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله 
> محطات ننتظر اختراقها مبدئيا 133
> 133.30 
> شخصيا " بانتظاره بيعا من مستويات  قد نراها بعيده لكن وارده جدا على الاقل بالنسبه لي
> 136  الى 137
> والله اعلى واعلم 
> كما هو الحال مع الدولار ين 
> 83.60 - 84 
> تقريبا 
> ...

 قواكم الله جميعا 
GBP \ JPY 
وصولا قرب مستويات *1.35* 
والله اعلى واعلم دائما وابدا   

> يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> شخصيا بخصوص اليورو  والاسترليني
> ارى والله اعلم على البائع وضع. 1.3460 لليورو 
> و. 1.6300. للاسترليني.  ضمن حسابات بيعه 
> غير ذلك وعدم تقبل هذه الارقام بالنسبه لي افضل عدم البيع  
> والله اعلى والله 
> ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم

 اليورو دولار وصولا لمستويات 1.31
الاسترليني دولار اقترابا من مستويات 1.62 
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## alomisi

نتابع سلبيه الساعه 18.30 الان لااستطيع القول اكثر هبوط اليورو هبوط النيوز هبوط الاسترليني
وجهت نضر قويه بالنسبه لي موفقين :Drive1:

----------


## eng.emad82

> اقتربنا من السلبيه القويه والله اعلم والي هي يوم 14 بالنسبه لي سابداء بيع الذهب الان الاستوب 1720 الهدف 1700 السعر الحالي 1713 موفقين

 سعر الذهب الحالي  1687.89  وفرصتك حققت 250 نقطة مبروك الهدف

----------


## al_hatam

شكران اخي محمد انا متبع معك  وشكران

----------


## alomisi

> نتابع سلبيه الساعه 18.30 الان لااستطيع القول اكثر هبوط اليورو هبوط النيوز هبوط الاسترليني
> وجهت نضر قويه بالنسبه لي موفقين

 للمتابعه  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

> سعر الذهب الحالي  1687.89  وفرصتك حققت 250 نقطة مبروك الهدف

 ياهلاااااااااا اخ عماد مشكور يالغالي باذن الله موفقين :Good:

----------


## alomisi

اليورو نستانف البيع لعقده كامله ومن باع يهدج ويعمل عقود شراء والصوره توضح حركه اليورو بعد عدم التجاوب لسلبيه يوم 14 ولكن مازالت قائمه ومناطق 12800 مازلت تحت الشد وعندها سنعيد الشراء مره اخرى باهداف كبيره والله اعلى واعلم هذة وجهت نضري

----------


## the-zero

> اليورو نستانف البيع لعقده كامله ومن باع يهدج ويعمل عقود شراء والصوره توضح حركه اليورو بعد عدم التجاوب لسلبيه يوم 14 ولكن مازالت قائمه ومناطق 12800 مازلت تحت الشد وعندها سنعيد الشراء مره اخرى باهداف كبيره والله اعلى واعلم هذة وجهت نضري

 تقصد أخي أن اليورو للشراء مع الإفتتاح ؟؟؟؟
كم الهدف لو تكرمت أخي العميسي ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## alomisi

هلا اخي هدفي 13280 مبدائيا واذا صعد الى 13270 سابيع هناك

----------


## alomisi

سنعكس بيع اليورو الان هناك جنى ارباح الى 13050 وبعدها نعيد الشراء انا شاء الله السعر الان 13150 وكذلك بيع النيوز من هنا السعر الحالي 0.8440 الهدف 0.8370  الاستوبات 30 نقطه بالتوفيق هذا وجهت نضري :Good:

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> يعطيك العافيه وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله 
> محطات ننتظر اختراقها مبدئيا 133
> 133.30 
> شخصيا " بانتظاره بيعا من مستويات  قد نراها بعيده لكن وارده جدا على الاقل بالنسبه لي
> 136  الى 137
> والله اعلى واعلم 
> كما هو الحال مع الدولار ين 
> 83.60 - 84 
> تقريبا 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ,,,,,  الاسترليني ين وصولا  لمستويات 137  - 136  الدولار ين وصولا لمستويات 84 
موفقين لكل خير جميعا

----------


## alomisi

ربع ساعه او نصف ساعه ونتابع سلبيه اليورو وقوه الدولار نتابع

----------


## my life

> ربع ساعه او نصف ساعه ونتابع سلبيه اليورو وقوه الدولار نتابع

 
 نتمنى ذلك .. باذن الله  ( مستوى 1.3280 -  1.3300 اكثر من هاااااي ما نشوف )

----------


## hz_tl

*السلام عليكم
يعني ندخل شراء علي اليورو دولار ولا بيع
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## my life

> *السلام عليكم
> يعني ندخل شراء علي اليورو دولار ولا بيع
> وجزاك الله خيرا*

 يا أخي بارك الله فيك .. 
رؤيتي هبوووووط قادم لليورو .. يعني لا تشتري الان .. 
..........
في فرصة للكيبل .. بيع بهدف 1.6225 واستوب اغلاق فريم ساعة فوق مستوى 1.6275 
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## hz_tl

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة my life
					  يا أخي بارك الله فيك .. 
رؤيتي هبوووووط قادم لليورو .. يعني لا تشتري الان .. 
..........
في فرصة للكيبل .. بيع بهدف 1.6225 واستوب اغلاق فريم ساعة فوق مستوى 1.6275 
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..   جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## alomisi

فرصه عسل على عسل من الجانزيلا شراء اليورودولار والاسترليني دولار من الاسعار الحاليه الاهداف 200 نقطه الاستوبات قبل القاع ب 15 نقطه ياشباب    الى حاب يدبل يدبل الصعود سيكون قوي موفقين باذن الله :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## ابراهيم79

مساء الخير
اخي alomisi
ما هي نقطه الشراء المناسبه .

----------


## alomisi

> 

  

> مساء الخير
> اخي alomisi
> ما هي نقطه الشراء المناسبه .

 باذن الله انا شاري من 13060  والاسترليني 16040وكلما نزلوا حشتريهم وهدفي 200 نقطه استوبي بالنسبه لي 12970 القاع الاخير 
وسا ضاعف الشراء كل صعود 30 نقطه  وقد اخرج من اليورو عند 13100 لانو قد يرتد منها 40 نقطه ومن ثم سنواصل صعود  بشكل المسطره ترند مستقيم ان شاء الله هذه وجهت نضري تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطاء وكل واحد حسب تحليله موفقين اخي :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## ابراهيم79

> باذن الله انا شاري من 13060  والاسترليني 16040وكلما نزلوا حشتريهم وهدفي 200 نقطه استوبي بالنسبه لي 12970 القاع الاخير 
> وسا ضاعف الشراء كل صعود 30 نقطه  وقد اخرج من اليورو عند 13100 لانو قد يرتد منها 40 نقطه ومن ثم سنواصل صعود  بشكل المسطره ترند مستقيم ان شاء الله هذه وجهت نضري تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطاء وكل واحد حسب تحليله موفقين اخي

 بارك الله فيك اخي alomisi 
على هذا التوضيح الدقيق
كل الشكر والتقدير
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## alomisi

> باذن الله انا شاري من 13060  والاسترليني 16040وكلما نزلوا حشتريهم وهدفي 200 نقطه استوبي بالنسبه لي 12970 القاع الاخير 
> وسا ضاعف الشراء كل صعود 30 نقطه  وقد اخرج من اليورو عند 13100 لانو قد يرتد منها 40 نقطه ومن ثم سنواصل صعود  بشكل المسطره ترند مستقيم ان شاء الله هذه وجهت نضري تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطاء وكل واحد حسب تحليله موفقين اخي

 لعيونكم شباب  :013:  :013:  :Good: ومواصلين باذن الله مبرووووووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا ياشباب 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابراهيم79

> باذن الله انا شاري من 13060  والاسترليني 16040وكلما نزلوا حشتريهم وهدفي 200 نقطه استوبي بالنسبه لي 12970 القاع الاخير 
> وسا ضاعف الشراء كل صعود 30 نقطه  وقد اخرج من اليورو عند 13100 لانو قد يرتد منها 40 نقطه ومن ثم سنواصل صعود  بشكل المسطره ترند مستقيم ان شاء الله هذه وجهت نضري تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطاء وكل واحد حسب تحليله موفقين اخي

 ما شاء الله عليك اخي   alomisi 
الف مبروك الارباح
 وخرجت من اليورو والاسترليني من بدري بدري بدري
(( و الحمد لله ))
بصراحه غلبوني كثير ...

----------


## alomisi

ياهلافيك اخي  خلو بالكم ياشباب اليورو والاسترليني  :013: بالريموت :013:  كنترول :Good:   
من اليوم 11/1/2013 سنرى قمه1.3320وقد لانراها وسيهبط اليورو الى 12900 مجددا بموجه هبوط حاده وكذلك الاسترليني سنرى اليوم سعر سيكون قمه وهو مانحن به او بالكثير 16209 وسنرى هبوط عنيف الى 15800  
تابعو  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013: معناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجهات نضر قويه جدااااااااااااااااااا ويامن يرى شموع اليوم لاتغتر بالصعود امام اليورو والاسترليني نزول بحدود 400 نقطه قد نزورها خلال 20 الى 14 يوم فقط الحذر كل الحذر

----------


## ابراهيم79

مساءك سعيد اخوي
ان شاء الله اكون من المتابعين معاك

----------


## alomisi

> مساءك سعيد اخوي
> ان شاء الله اكون من المتابعين معاك

  ياهلا فيك اخي وربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

هل وصلنا الى مستوى ممتاز من :Good:  :013:  التحليل والحمدلله بحيث نتوقع  ثلاثه اتجاهات  ذلك الفضل يعود لله سبحانه وتعالى ولتحليل الزمني   هذا شارت اليورو  وشاهدوا كيف توقعنا الحركه وفعلا كما رسمنا ولله الحمد  
هذه صوره لتحليل سابق وتوصيه على صفحتي في الفيس  
وهذا شارت اليورو اليوم ربنا يوفق الجميع ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

نجووووووووووووووووووووم السارواسرارها فتحت لي افاق  واسعه ياشباب     في مجال الرقمي    وسنضعها قريبااااااااااااااا ليذهل بها الجميع ان شاء الله ولتعم الفائده

----------


## nawaffqq

العميسي  
اليورو ين.  والاسترليني ين والدولار ين  
الى اين بنظرتك ونظرة نجومك الراءئعه

----------


## jamal khalil

موضوع جميل فعلا  
لم اتوقع ان نقاط سار لها هذا السحر الجميل  
جزاكم الله خير على مجهودكم في حب الخير للاخوان

----------


## alomisi

اليورو ين   
تطابق سعري 3 زمني في 3 سعري  
اذا قمه جديده لقاع  ونزول بحدود 200 نقطه نتابع البيع  :Good: عند 11970 الاستوب 120.20 
موفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

> اليورو ين   
> تطابق سعري 3 زمني في 3 سعري  
> اذا قمه جديده لقاع  ونزول بحدود 200 نقطه نتابع البيع عند 11970 الاستوب 120.20 
> موفقين باذن الله

 مبروووووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا الى الان +40نقطه :Good:  خضرررررررراء 
والى الاهداف نحط الاستوب ياشباب  مكان الدخول  ونقعد في المدرجات  موفقين

----------


## alomisi

ننزل الاستوب ياشباب  30 نقطه طبعا الان الربح +70 :Good:  ونواصل مع البيع باذن الله حتى وان رجع وضرب ستوب حنكون رابحين +30 نقطه نتابع

----------


## start_over

حياك الله استاذ وسام وتشكر على مجهودك
ممكن ملخص الاستراتيجية  لوتسمح

----------


## أبو خليل

ما وضع اليورو يا غالي ؟ 
وشكرااا

----------


## alomisi

> ما وضع اليورو يا غالي ؟ 
> وشكرااا

   ياهلافيك يالغالي اليور اذا وجدته عند مناطق 13350 فهو للبيع حتى وان صعد الى 13400 والله اعلم باقي هناك زياره لمناطق سفليه بالقلرب من 12900 والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> حياك الله استاذ وسام وتشكر على مجهودك
> ممكن ملخص الاستراتيجية  لوتسمح

  ياهلا اخي نجوم السار سهله جدا ومعرفه الانفرجات ايضا سهله ستجد الشرح مفصل ان شاء الله في صفحات الموضوع واعذرني اخي  واي استفسار ان مستعد

----------


## start_over

> ياهلا اخي نجوم السار سهله جدا ومعرفه الانفرجات ايضا سهله ستجد الشرح مفصل ان شاء الله في صفحات الموضوع واعذرني اخي  واي استفسار ان مستعد

 تشكر استاذي 
ولاكن انا اسئل عن ربط نجوم السار مع التحليل الزمني
وشكرا

----------


## alomisi

اليورو دولار     على الريموت كنترول باذن الله بيع عند 13380 وتعزيز عن 13400 الاستوب 30 نقطه الهدف 100 نقطه

----------


## alomisi

الي لحق وباع  ياشباب حنخرج باذن الله هنا الان وربح  +45 نقطه

----------


## alomisi

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الارباح ياشباب قربنا اتلي حاب يطلع ب 80 نقطه مو مشكله بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

يالله ياشباب خلونا ناكل اليورو زي المنشار شراء عند  13280 وتعزيز في 13270 الاستوب 13200 الهدف 130 نقطه هديه من ابو وسام ومو مشكله يقعد الزوج يتمحور عند نقاط الشراء باذن الله موفقين :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

النيوز ياشباب النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم راح يطق 300 نقطه في اقل من 3 ايام بموجه حاااااااااااااااااااااد صعود شراء من السعر الحالي 0.8360 الاستوب 40 نقطه الهدف 300 نقطه بالتوفيق يباشباب

----------


## ENG_MUHAMMAD

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
ممكن طلب رخم شوايه
ممكن حد يدينى خلاصة الطريقة لأنه صعب عليا أقرأ ما يُقارب ال 300 صفحة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
> ممكن طلب رخم شوايه
> ممكن حد يدينى خلاصة الطريقة لأنه صعب عليا أقرأ ما يُقارب ال 300 صفحة 
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

 ياهلا فيك اخي اخي     ملخص الطريق انو تركز على الانفرجات لنجوم السار   وتعمل بحث عن استراتيجيه سندس لان واحنا دمجناها مع نجوم السار  واي استفسار انا موجود اخي واعذرني لانو السرح طويل شوي  ابحث عن استراتيجيه سندس العميسي 
وافهمها واقرا اول موضوع نجوم السار  وطريقت انفراج نجوم السار والانفراج المطلوب  كيف يكون 
وانا متابع معاك

----------


## alomisi

اليورو فرنك ياشباب وفرصه موفقه باذن الله   :Good:  شراء من السعر الحالي او مع الافتتاح الهدف 12555 الاستوب 12400 موفقين باذن الله

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو وسام ما وضع اليورو بعد اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وعلى الاقل تحليلك ليوم الاثنين ؟ 
وشكراااا

----------


## alomisi

> اخي ابو وسام ما وضع اليورو بعد اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وعلى الاقل تحليلك ليوم الاثنين ؟ 
> وشكراااا

  هلا ابو خليل باذن الله اليورو سيستهدف 13400 الاسبوع الجاي يعني اي هبوط هو فرصه لشرا باذن الله وخصوصا مناطق 13320 و13270 لتعزيز الشراء الاستوب 13240 ولن يطولها باذن الله 
انا متاكد من نضرتي هذه ان شاء الله ربنا يوفق الجميع :Good:

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو سام بصراحة متوقع له الصعود و الله اعلم وخاصة انه الدعم المهم 1.3247 لم يكسره ..ولكن بالعكس اختبره الاسبوع الماضي كثر من مرة مثل 356 و 361 واخرها يوم الجمعة عند 1.3280 .. 
فهل هذا مؤشر للصعود الى 1.3400 وكما انت كتبت في موضوعك الاخر انه 1.3410 اخر صعود لليورو فهل نراها يوم الاثنين ومنها هبوط الى 1.3064 ان شاء الله ؟ 
وشكراااا

----------


## alomisi

> اخي ابو سام بصراحة متوقع له الصعود و الله اعلم وخاصة انه الدعم المهم 1.3247 لم يكسره ..ولكن بالعكس اختبره الاسبوع الماضي كثر من مرة مثل 356 و 361 واخرها يوم الجمعة عند 1.3280 .. 
> فهل هذا مؤشر للصعود الى 1.3400 وكما انت كتبت في موضوعك الاخر انه 1.3410 اخر صعود لليورو فهل نراها يوم الاثنين ومنها هبوط الى 1.3064 ان شاء الله ؟ 
> وشكراااا

  ياسلام عليك كلام جميل وبالريموت كنترول   صعود الى 13410 ومن ثم هبوط مره اخرى الى 13200 مره ثانيه لاتستعجل ب 13064 اعتقد الهبوط راح يصير شهر 3 او 4 والهبوط الى 13060 او 12980 باذن الله ومن ثم نواصل صعود

----------


## ابراهيم79

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  مساء الخير اخي alomisi  منتظرين متابعتك وتحليلك ونظرتك  لليورو دولار..  والاسترليني دولار.

----------


## alomisi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  مساء الخير اخي alomisi  منتظرين متابعتك وتحليلك ونظرتك  لليورو دولار..  والاسترليني دولار.

 
ياهلابيك اخي طبعا  نجمت السار للاسبوع الجديد ستنفرج انفراج واضح وسيكون البيع هو المسيطر باذن الله واعتقد 13550 بعيده جدا لكي يطالها السعر لكن مناطق 13480 و13520 ستكون مناطق بيع ممتازه جداااواحب انو انبه الشباب من اليوم 29_30_31_1 سترون قمم وقيعان بحدود270 نقطه تقريبا او 180 نقطه سيكون اعلا هذه القمم هي الاسعار المذكوره وستكون مناطق بيع جيده جداااااااااااااااا سنرى خلال هذه الايام المذكوره شموع ليموزين بيع وشراء ونركز على الشراء عند مناطق 13220 و13270 ,وانا لااستبعد 13170 خلال هذه الايام اذا رائيت قمه او قاع من المذكور اشتري وباذن الله ستجني ارباح موفقه بالنسبه للقاع او القمه المذكورين الاستوب لهما 50 نقطه وللعلم ياشباب معلومه مهمه اليورو في  شهر 4 او 3 يجب ان يكون عند سعر13800 يعني الشراء من القيعان المذكورهسيكون هدفها كبير جدا500 الى600 نقطه بالنسبه لسيناريو من تاريخ 4/2/2013 الوضع سيختلف والسيناريو سينتغير
الخلاصه الاسبوع القادم سيكون سلبي باذن الله على اليورو وربنا يستر من شغل ها الاربع 
ايام طبعا هذا لم ياتي من فراغ بعد التدقيق على الجانزيلا ونجوم السار والتحليل الرقمي والزمني اتضحت لي هذه الرؤيا وتوافقت معي على هذه النضره حتى الاخبار مقابله لتوقيت النضره واخبار كلها قويه جدا ممازاد في تحقيق اصراري على السيناريو ولكل واحد وجهت نضره قد تحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطا
ايام  وموفقين باذن الله

----------


## alomisi

لانستغرب اليوم الجاب يكون لاسفل  لان اليوم قوي جدا مع الرقم 11 وهي تكون قمه فيجب على اليورو الانساحب  وسنرى ماذا يعمل اليورو مع التناسق الرقمي للقمم والقيعان في يوم 28_29_30_31 يجب على اليورو ان يشكل في كل يوم قمه او قاع  لموجه بحدود 180 نقطه نتابع :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## alomisi

هلا ياشباب انشغلنا بالرقمي المهم حبينا نحط لكم ماذتقول نجوم السار على اليورو هذا الاسبوع وانفراج يدل على الهبوط على الاسبوعي واليومي الاستوب  القمه السابقه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب الي دخل بيع ممكن يكتفي هنا +75 نقطه خضراء مبررررروك وموفقين ان شاء الله عند 13560  طبعا انا مؤيد الاتجاه الهبوطي لكن قد يصحح من هنا بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## alomisi

طيب  ياشباب هنا توصيه شراء الاسترليني عند 15760 الاستوب 30 نقطه الهدف 40 نقطه ويفضل الدخول بعقود صغيره بالتوفيق

----------


## alomisi

على فكره ياشباب اذا عاد الاسترليني الى 15740 بسرعه ممكن تتعززو شراء واعرفو انو احنا في الطريق السليم وحطز الاستوب 15720

----------


## alomisi

> على فكره ياشباب اذا عاد الاسترليني الى 15740 بسرعه ممكن تتعززو شراء واعرفو انو احنا في الطريق السليم وحطز الاستوب 15720

  مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب التعزيز ومبروووووووووووووووك الارباح  كان الاستوب دقيق جدا الحمدلله 
طبعا كان عندنا شراء من 15760 تمام ربحه الى 15800 40 نقطه ياسلام طيب عملت لكم مشاركه انو راح يعيد اختبار 15745 سيعود اليها بالسريع ونبهنا انو مافي خوف باذن الله وحنعزز تحت عند 15745 وفعلا نزل على السريع وعززنا هناك 
يعني الحين صار معانا التعزيز من 15745   يعني ربح التعزيز 55 نقطه طبعا نزل الاسترليني الى  15725 يعني فارق عن الاستوب 5 نقاط ولله الحمد يعني مجموع الربح +95 
مبروك ياشباب

----------


## alomisi

طيب الفرص الجايه حتكون معلقه ياشباب وانا نقلتلكم الصوره من الفيس طبعا لانو التوصيه داخل الشارت مكتوبه انجليزي   الخلاصه بيع الدولار ين عند 9370 وتعزيز عند 9390 الاستوب 94.30 موفقين باذن الله

----------


## AhmedBasha

> النيوز ياشباب النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم راح يطق 300 نقطه في اقل من 3 ايام بموجه حاااااااااااااااااااااد صعود شراء من السعر الحالي 0.8360 الاستوب 40 نقطه الهدف 300 نقطه بالتوفيق يباشباب

 
النيوزيلندى لفين الان ؟

----------


## alomisi

وهذه توصيه اليورو ين موفقين باذن الله 
الاهداف والاستوبات على الصوره

----------


## alomisi

ياشباب بالنسبه لدولار ين نقدر نبيع من هنا وننعزز لو فكر يزور 9370 الاستوب 9430

----------


## alomisi

فرصه جميله ياشباب على الملكي   اليورو استرليني بيع من هنا 8630 تعزي الاستوب  8670 الهدف 100 نقطه  
وهذه صوره عملتها قبل العطله  لزو ج لاتركزو على النسبه لانو 99.9 لانو عملتها  وانا بلعب على الرسام لكن باذن الله التوصيه ناجحه

----------


## alomisi

اليورو استرليني سيهبط من هنا :Good:   0.8635 الى0.8605  نتابع نحن باييعين من الاعلى واستوبنا عند 0.8680 الزوج سيتذبذب مابين 0.8635 و0.8605 الى ان يحين الهبوط القوي بحدود 100 الى150 نقطه واعتقده غدا باذن الله نتابع

----------


## alomisi

اليورو بيع من السعر الحالي فبل حديث دراجي السعر 13360 الاستوب 13400 الهدف 13300 انا متاكد من هبوط اليورو في حديث دراجي  هبوط سريع وبدون تصحيح  
نسبه التاكد 99.9%   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :013:  :013: 
لاتفوتوهاياحلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااوت الرقمي

----------


## alomisi

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك التوقع الدقيق وانا ساكتفي هنا و+30 نقطه     من اليورو و20 نقطه من الملكي  بعقود خياليه الحمدلله بالتوفيق :Good: 
اكبر دليل الرقمي يتفوق على الاخبار :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## فراس عليان

اخي ابو حلا 
غدا 19  
ويفترض يكون في قاع ولو سريع 
وبعدها اليورو للشراء حتى 22 
طيب ليش خرجت من الصفقة ما دام هناك هبوط 
غدا 
ارجو التوضيح لاني ما خرجت من البيع 
ومنتظر غدا وممكن في الاسيوي الهبوط سواء سريع او بطيء 
وساشتري  
ارجو التوضيح 
وما هي نصيحتك 
هل ابقى في البيع ام اخرج ؟ 
شكرا

----------


## alomisi

> اخي ابو حلا 
> غدا 19  
> ويفترض يكون في قاع ولو سريع 
> وبعدها اليورو للشراء حتى 22 
> طيب ليش خرجت من الصفقة ما دام هناك هبوط 
> غدا 
> ارجو التوضيح لاني ما خرجت من البيع 
> ومنتظر غدا وممكن في الاسيوي الهبوط سواء سريع او بطيء 
> وساشتري  
> ...

 هلا اخي انا مازلت مع النضره الهبوطيه ليوم غد  لكن فضلت الخروج لان السوق سيكون متذبذب  وساعيد البيع الساعه التاسعه صباحا واخرج منه الساعه 18 هذا بالنسبه لزوج اليورو دولار واليورو استرليني 
وبعد الساعه18 سنناقش هل فعلا سنشتري  وساكون متابع معكم لحضه بلحضه

----------


## yasser74

> هلا اخي انا مازلت مع النضره الهبوطيه ليوم غد  لكن فضلت الخروج لان السوق سيكون متذبذب  وساعيد البيع الساعه التاسعه صباحا واخرج منه الساعه 18 هذا بالنسبه لزوج اليورو دولار واليورو استرليني 
> وبعد الساعه18 سنناقش هل فعلا سنشتري  وساكون متابع معكم لحضه بلحضه

 بأى توقيت يا ابو وسام ؟

----------


## فراس عليان

اي توقيت يا ابو وسلم ؟

----------


## alomisi

الشارت ونجوم السار تشرح على الصوره  انفراج كبير على الاسبوعي ودليل واضح للصعود حتى وان هبط الزوج قليلا في الاخير سيشكل لنا شمعه المطرقه  وسينسحب الى الاعلى والله اعلم

----------


## alomisi

> الشارت ونجوم السار تشرح على الصوره  انفراج كبير على الاسبوعي ودليل واضح للصعود حتى وان هبط الزوج قليلا في الاخير سيشكل لنا شمعه المطرقه  وسينسحب الى الاعلى والله اعلم

  مبروووووووووووك نخرج الان بربح 230 نقطه خضراء
كان الانفراج على الاسبوعي  قوي :Good:  وفعال لسحب الاسترليني حتى وان هبط ذكرنا ذلك وفعلااااااااااااا هبط الزوج قليلا ثم صعد صعود قوي استجابه لنجمه السار وموفقين

----------


## basemelfara

الاخ محمد العميسى برجاء الرد والاهتمام اشكرك

----------


## alomisi

صفقاتنا باذن الله لشهر 10 
بيع اليورو من 13570 الاستوب 100 نقطه الهدف 300 نقطه 
شراء الدولار فرنك من 9050 الاستوب 100 الهدف 300 نقطه
بالتوفيق

----------

